# February 2010 Love Bugs :)



## Phexia

This is a buddy group open to all women pregnant with little Love Bugs and due in February 2010 :happydance: If you want to join us just post your due date and other info you want to share, and I´ll add you to the list :D If you want to add our Love Bugs pic to your signature You can copy this: [*img]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/bugs.gif[*/img] place it in your sig and remove the *'s

So far the members are:

*January 25th* 
katieeandbump

*February 1st* 
Claire788 
mummysuzie22 - Pregnant with nr. 2. Early scan June 28th
FemmeFatal
kisskadee

*February 2nd*
Shellysbelly
Andreah906
mrsmac ~ pregnant with nr. 3

*February 3rd*
HayleyJA 
Poshie
The Missus

*February 4th*
Glitterbug
MissRhead
Beautywithin

*February 5th*
GracelynsMom ~ Pregnant with nr. 1

*February 6th*
AutumnSky 
earlybird85
clarkie_TTC
Shelby2007

*February 7th*
Phexia - Pregnant with nr. 3. 
ColeyB - Pregnant with nr. 3.

*February 8th*
jr_eats
kitten x

*February 9th*
2 girlies - Early scan June 26th
cfenn - Pregnant with nr. 2
blaze777
cath
NewYearNewMe

Babyhopes

*February 10th*
MrsPhillips
msmith
Ash_P
BondiGal

*February 11th*
FBbaby
Shelby2007
lcside
LG1385
rachyh1990

*February 12th* 
nov_mum
LoobyLou75 ~ pregnant with nr. 3
Mommy2Be1
kaybel

*February 13th* 
hayley x - baby nr. 2. Early scans 15th june and 4th july 
katy

*February 14th*
Princess Leah
Samzi
upsy daisy1
N474lie

*February 15th*
Tricks26 ~ Early scan on July 3rd

*February 17th* 
Marydoll
nervouspains

*February 18th* 
popular79
teenie212

*February 19th* 
leelee

*February 20th* 
Jan34
2bananas

*February 21st* 
amyblackstone
LollyPop24

*February 22nd* 
AimeeJ
Momma2Bee

*February 23rd* 
xhannahxbanan
MummyCarly

*February 26th* 
ramblinhaggis
emma77
my2girls

*February 27th* 
krockwell ~ Pregnant after 3 m/c and being on Clomid & Metformin for 3 months
future_numan
bitepeach
xpinkness87x

*February 28th* 
WTTMommy
randomxx

*unknown date* 
lornasmith 
cora08
R8ch
pregnant&21
​


----------



## Kota

Oh wow!! Congrats!!
Feb babies already!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

Congrats on the 1st February Baby!


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh i sense a due in february thread starting :happydance: sooo exciting (and crazy!)

Congratulations!


----------



## embo216

Congratulations! February babies! :D


----------



## misswren

Oooh oooh oooh, what are you Febsters gonna be called.

I love love love all the month names, congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

:rofl: Am I the only one? Come on gals, join in so we can find a name for the group.


----------



## Claire788

1st Feb here :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Ohhh nice Claire :D Gonna add it to the top post so we can keep track.


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats ladies!! February due dates - yeah- so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

:happydance: YAY! February Mommies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Marg_27

1 of our lovely ladies mentioned ur thread on our 'septembryos' thread, and I jus wanted to pop over and say congrats to you all :yipee: :hugs:
Gosh, Feb babies developing already, sooo exciting :dance: 
Miss wren is right tho, u need a name, have a look at the other 'month' threads for ideas xxxxx

Wishing you all ther very best, and hope u have a very happy and healthy 9months x
:hug:


----------



## Stiina

I think I'm gonna be a Febber!! Aaaahh there's people just like me here... I LOVE IT!! 

My appointment is on Friday, so I guess it'll be confirmed then but count me IN for now!


----------



## ShellysBelly

At the moment it's the second, but it could slip back into Jan when I get my antenatal appointment.


----------



## Dixielane

DaisyBee said:


> Congrats ladies!! February due dates - yeah- so exciting!!! :happydance:

Congrads to the Feb-mommas to be!!

Going with Januarys birthstone theme... February is Amtheyst which is a really pretty color. Makes me think of grapes :D

https://www.bernardine.com/images/stones/amethyst/amethyst1.jpg


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies..am Feb 1st but will be having a c section as my body can't go into labour so will be having it in January..still like to be part of the feb group tho as we are all about the same time xx


----------



## Phexia

No problem mummysuzie: I expect to give birth in January too, had my first 3 weeks early and the second 2 weeks early. I'm not allowed to go overdue so most likely it's January ;)


----------



## sun

Wow!!! February buns are cooking already!!!!!!! :happydance:
Congrats ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

heheheheh... we're stealing you ladies back to Jan! :winkwink:


----------



## Phexia

Hehe yeah I'm sure the early scans will mess up our dates too :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

hehe..The earlier the better..all the symptoms i forgot about are starting to flood back..lol xx


----------



## Phexia

Yeah same here. Lots of cramps, fatigue and I have a massive cold sore on my lip, look like a monster! Boobs a bit sore too but i remember them getting much sorer later on.


----------



## ShellysBelly

Just noticed where you're from Phexia, my DH and I went on honeymoon to Iceland (ring road round trip!) last year. Been dreaming about it ever since!


----------



## Phexia

ShellysBelly said:


> Just noticed where you're from Phexia, my DH and I went on honeymoon to Iceland (ring road round trip!) last year. Been dreaming about it ever since!

Ohh nice :) I hope you had a good time! It's probably much cheaper to visit Iceland now since our economy and the krona are a right mess. What was your favorite place to see?


----------



## ShellysBelly

I loved it all, but for some reason I always think of Budir first, something about the Snaefellsjokull just mystified me! The hotel is amazing there too.

The day we were in Jokulsarlon was really cloudy, so we couldn't see the glacier itself, but that was pretty cool all the same. :cold:


----------



## Phexia

Ahh yes, Snæfellsnes has so many pretty and mysterious places. My in-laws just built a summer house there (not near Búðir but not far away) and it's so nice to go there on weekends. I'm going camping near Snæfellsjökull glacier this summer :) Can't wait!


----------



## Claire788

mummysuzie22 said:


> hehe..The earlier the better..all the symptoms i forgot about are starting to flood back..lol xx

 
Can send some my way if you like, I only have a bit of sore boobage, and its not even very much today, I want the whole full on MS, and crap feeling, so I know its real! (think I'll regret saying that?? I think so lol)


----------



## Phexia

:rofl: You're are SO gonna regret saying that. I´ll remind you when you start puking :rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha you will def regret saying that in a couple of weeks lol.. wasn't sick with my 1st and not sick right now but bbs are a bit tender and my stomache is quite tight..sooo tired..will be glad once the 1st trimester is over xx


----------



## Rebaby

Claire788 said:


> I want the whole full on MS, and crap feeling, so I know its real! (think I'll regret saying that?? I think so lol)

Definitely!

I spent most of 1st trimester wishing for a bit of MS so i would be less anxious and know it was all definitely happening and now have hyperemesis and guess what?! I still find stuff to worry about :dohh:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulation on all your pregnancys


----------



## sparkswillfly

congratulations! i was a feb mum this year! brings a tear to my eye seeing this thread.


----------



## glitterbug

Hi there :wave: 

My EDD is the 4th Feb at the moment, although it could all change I know!! 
I'm saying Feb for now!:happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Me, me, me! Hey Phexia! We're due the same day - 6th Feb!! Woo! TTC buddies, and now pregnancy buddies too! 

xx


----------



## Mitsuko

Congrats on the new :bfp: !


----------



## Stiina

I went for my appointment today and my doctor used the wheelie thing and said my due date is Jan 23! So I guess I'm not a Febber anymore! Guess you'll have to take me off the list  I wasn't very good at counting on my fingers I suppose! haha


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww glitterbug! My EDD is Feb 4th too!


----------



## mummysuzie22

MIne keeps flipping between jan 31st and feb 1st depending on what site i go on so will just stay put for now :D xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Congratulations to all feb yummy mummies xxx :yipee: :hugs:

I would love to join this thread as it is my birthday on the 18th Feb and the Due Date would be 19th Feb! Just starting the 2ww FX'D xxx


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Ill hopefully be due in Feb :) I think the name should be some sort of "love" related... since its Valentines day that month!


----------



## lornasmith

Not entirely sure on my dates yet, but beginning of feb for me too!! Congrats to all the other mums to be! xxx


----------



## Poshie

Please could I join you? I know it's early days but I'm due (based on my own dates, as i haven't had a dating scan yet) on 3rd Feb. The day before my own birthday! :) Also my mum had me the day before her birthday ;)


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi All,

I hope I'll be joining you too... (when the news has sunk in and I've convinced myself this one's sticking!)

I got my BFP this week, and confirmed it with a digi this morning. I believe I'm 4w4 at the moment, which will give me an EDD of 3rd February! Keeping my fingers crossed!

As far as a name goes, I really don't know - something Valentines related might be quite sweet though... Perhaps tying in Love Hearts, or Cupid, or something? Other than that, the flower is Violet and the birth stone is Amethyst...

Good luck and best wishes to all newly pregnant ladies! 
:dust:​


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Sorry to barge in - but how about ?

*February Love Bugs*

Just an idea?


----------



## tansey

Hey Phex bet you didn't think you'd see me in here!
I think i'm due 7th Feb but if i go a week late 14th Feb Valentine's Day and our 1st Anniversary! :cloud9:


----------



## Mitsuko

Up!


----------



## MrsPhillips

I'm 12th Feb! x


----------



## MrsPhillips

tansey said:


> Hey Phex bet you didn't think you'd see me in here!
> I think i'm due 7th Feb but if i go a week late 14th Feb Valentine's Day and our 1st Anniversary! :cloud9:

Hey Tansey..Did you get married on valentines day too? Thats when we married this year, I'm due Feb 12th so almost on time for our anniversary x


----------



## etoya

What about Happy ValenBumps?


----------



## Phexia

Sorry, I've been out of town. But I updated the first post, I hope I didn't forget anyone! Please let me know if you're not on the list :) 

Congrats everyone on your BFP's :D Can't wait to chat about morning sickness and fatigue with everyone :rofl:


----------



## earlybird85

I am due sat 6th feb!!! Took test on friday BFP!! I have been to docs today and booked my first midwife appointment... 23rd june... soooo excited. Had a mc last month at 5 weeks, hope this sticks.. feel so different (in a good positive way). xxxxx


----------



## HayleyJA

Woohoo! I can't believe how great it feels to see my name on the list! I also wanted to say congrats to everyone else who has joined since I last posted in this thread. It's wonderful to see a few familiar names already!

As far as symptoms go (I'm 4w6days at the today):
- very bloated from about 6pm onwards
- really sensitive nipples and occasional shooting pains in both breasts
- a bit more sleepy in the evening (but that might just be due to spending loads of time in the glorious sunshine over the last few days)
- ongoing twingy cramps, duller than period-type cramps but still noticeable.

All in all though, I'm feeling very positive and still on cloud 9....!

Sticky dust to all of you... :dust:


----------



## tansey

MrsPhillips said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Phex bet you didn't think you'd see me in here!
> I think i'm due 7th Feb but if i go a week late 14th Feb Valentine's Day and our 1st Anniversary! :cloud9:
> 
> Hey Tansey..Did you get married on valentines day too? Thats when we married this year, I'm due Feb 12th so almost on time for our anniversary xClick to expand...

Yes i too was a Valentine Bride :cloud9:
How good that LOs are due on/near our anniversary! :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

I added you earlybird :)


----------



## earlybird85

Ahhh Hayley, me too!!! Im very bloated... I also have a little bit of wind, but my hubby says thats nothing out of the ordnry.. Iv just started gettin slight cramps!! Im so so hungry from afternoon onwards. xx


----------



## earlybird85

Thank you Phexia.. Im new so I still need to jaz up my profile, got to figure out how!! xxx


----------



## Phexia

My symptoms so far:

- extreme hunger :rofl:
- hot at night + strange dreams
- crampy but not like AF
- boobs itchy and bit sore + shooting pain sometimes
- Gassy :shy:
- Got a massive cold sore on the lip + spots in weird places like on the side of my neck and on my ear :rofl: so sexy.
- Been very, very tired
- Got a bit nauseous this afternoon

and probably more that I can't remember :)


----------



## tansey

My symptoms before the test that I didn't know where symptoms until now were:

Night sweats, bad dreams and feeling hot all the time
hearburn/acid reflux and gall stone twinges (don't ask!)
wasn't snappy or emotional
no backache

THe things that gave it away was the fact that i spot for up to 7days before AF arrives and this month the spotting started late and was only really coloured CM for 2/3days!
DH made me test at 13DPO

Now I have been sleeping badly and woken up 5am for two mornings and my tummy rumbling with hunger. Also had pains and the runs for two mornings. My abdo is bloated and I look like I have a small bump already even when i breathe in (hoping this is just water retention or something). I have had a lot of heat in my abdo and twinges. Boobs still big and tender. I have pain/aches in right hip but this could be the fibroids.

Sorry for the essay but i am so happy!


----------



## FBbaby

hello, would love to join you. I got my :bfp: on Saturday. Didn't expect it at all, it was early afternoon, was only 9dpo, only did it because I got some free IC with my order of preseed. It was my first cycle after my AF following coming off the pill.

I'm 38, have two children, 6 and 9, this will be my first baby with my new partner, his first. We are over the moon. So far, symptoms are some AF like cramps, although this is subsiding, and very sensitive nipples. Due date is 11 Feb. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Shelby2007

Im due on February 11th!!! =)


----------



## Shelby2007

NewYearNewMe said:


> Sorry to barge in - but how about ?
> 
> *February Love Bugs*
> 
> Just an idea?


thats cute!


----------



## tansey

Yes it is cute and we need a name don't we! If we all like it we could put a request in the siggie makers thread?


----------



## cora08

Not exactly sure of dates at moment but I either very late January or early Feb so its a big possibility i in Feb xx:hug:


----------



## Mitsuko

I want to have my baby in February if you name the group "love bugs"!!! ;)


----------



## Shelby2007

Make a request!!!! =) Love Bugs.. is super cute!


----------



## FBbaby

I love it. My OH calls me his love bug...that comes from a card I sent him in March when he was away skiing. It showed a bug that needed his 'moon' to shine. It sticked since then :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

I like love bugs too :) Can someone make a sweet little blinky? Dunno how I´ll fit it in my signature though :rofl:

Should I change the thread title?


----------



## Shelby2007

Yes! February Love Bugs thread!!! :rofl: did some one make a request??


----------



## tansey

I'll make a request now also do we need this thread moving top preggo buddy/team section?


----------



## Shelby2007

I was thinking about that too tansey.. I dunno :dohh:


----------



## Phexia

Yup, I think we might have to do that. Which mod should I ask?


----------



## tansey

whomever is online lol!
I put siggie request in!


----------



## Phexia

We've been moved thanks to Arcanegirl and the group is listed as "open" :)


----------



## Shelby2007

YAY!!!


----------



## tansey

just saw you got it moved and fast - thanks Phex and AG!


----------



## FBbaby

brilliant, this is quite exciting, I think it is just starting to hit that this is real :hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

ps: I feel really dumb asking, but I just can't figure out how you put a ticker on your sign...tried, but it only show the link...... could someone help :cry::dohh:


----------



## Phexia

I didn't know this would turn into a buddy group, so please, if you have any ideas feel free to suggest them to me. I've changed the first message a bit and I'm sure I´ll edit it more once we get closer to scan dates etc. 

I though I could make the list look better and maybe add some info if we want to, like if it's the first baby, our age, location etc.


----------



## tansey

Phex - Yes we need lots of facts about each other! Lol!

FB - i'll PM you how to
:hug:


----------



## tansey

We may have to give the siggie makers more details what sort of pic do we want? e.g. https://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens2238276module12265018photo_1225278509Bearbug.gif


----------



## Shelby2007

this is VERY exciting!!! i cant wait to get the siggy. =)

Im very nervous though.. I took my test early as I was feeling really terrible.. didnt think it would turn out :bfp: and it did.. now :witch: is due tomorrow.. and she better stay away!!!


----------



## Shelby2007

that's cute! im thinking lady bugs too!!! LOVE THEM.. :rofl:


----------



## Shelby2007

how do i add a pic??


----------



## Shelby2007

https://www.bigoo.ws/code/preview/215039.htm

https://media.photobucket.com/image...nbray/MinnieMouseholdingpresent-complete-.jpg


----------



## HayleyJA

I don't know where she found it but something along the lines of Glitterbugs avatar would be sweet... (see post #33 of this thread) Just a suggestion!


----------



## Phexia

https://rlv.zcache.com/cute_love_bug_ladybug_ornament_photosculpture-p153557380623940846qif5_210.jpg

https://www.louiseswaby.co.uk/Images/Pictures/love%20bug.jpg


----------



## tansey

Ahh they are all so cute! Phex did you make that balck one? Can you add to it?


----------



## Shelby2007

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/love-bug_decal.jpg


----------



## Shelby2007

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/MinnieMouseholdingpresent-complete-.jpg


----------



## Shelby2007

sorry.. that was HUGE!!!


----------



## Shelby2007

last one.. and my fav.. 
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/bears_104.gif


----------



## Phexia

tans: Nope, I'm not artistic at all :rofl: I just googled.


----------



## tansey

https://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/NickyCYmbals/MySpace%20Stuff/lovebugs.jpg

Shall we put all these in our siggie request and see what people come up with?

click here https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/141231-siggie-request.html

Feb Love Bug Bumps?


----------



## Shelby2007

tansey.. that is cute!! maybe a bow in one hair to be the girl.. =)


----------



## Phexia

https://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv112/Phexia/cute_love_bug_ladybug_ornament_p-1.gif?t=1243961836


----------



## FBbaby

thank you tansey, I think I might have done it :hugs:

Love the ladybugs holding hands :happydance: Oh, the teddy bear one is really cute too. All of them are adorable :rofl:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Im so happy you went with my idea of "February Love Bugs" :happydance: 
I soooooo want to join you all now - only 3dpo though :rofl: 

Very cute Logo's! 

Best wishes ladies :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## FBbaby

NewYearNewMe said:


> Im so happy you went with my idea of "February Love Bugs" :happydance:
> I soooooo want to join you all now - only 3dpo though :rofl:
> 
> Very cute Logo's!
> 
> Best wishes ladies :hugs:
> :hug:

NYNM, it is calling for you :happydance::happydance: 11 days and we want to see you here, no choice :hugs:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/973/973807akam7fskhn.gif
https://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/478468

It is quite big but very cute.


----------



## Shelby2007

Cute NYNM!!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

FBbaby said:


> NewYearNewMe said:
> 
> 
> Im so happy you went with my idea of "February Love Bugs" :happydance:
> I soooooo want to join you all now - only 3dpo though :rofl:
> 
> Very cute Logo's!
> 
> Best wishes ladies :hugs:
> :hug:
> 
> NYNM, it is calling for you :happydance::happydance: 11 days and we want to see you here, no choice :hugs:Click to expand...

awww thanx hun - I am praying and praying hard! Just hope those little:spermy: have found there way :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Shelby2007

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/3245_front.jpg


----------



## Shelby2007

Here we all are ladies.. :rofl:
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/ist2_1493142-ladybug-lan.jpg


----------



## NewYearNewMe

^^^^^ Love It! :rofl:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

https://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6299/ladybudladybux10407dy4.png


----------



## Shelby2007

NewYearNewMe said:


> Im so happy you went with my idea of "February Love Bugs" :happydance:
> I soooooo want to join you all now - only 3dpo though :rofl:
> 
> Very cute Logo's!
> 
> Best wishes ladies :hugs:
> :hug:

You HAVE to.. since you made up the name!!!! Come on :spermy:


----------



## Shelby2007

etoya said:


> What about Happy ValenBumps?

I must have missed this one.. :rofl: that's awesome!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies, have we settled on a logo yet? Or are we having a vote/poll to choose? It's all very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

No ones made us one so I've put Phexia's in my siggie as it is the only one with the name on until we get one we all choose.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..i love the name and the pictures they are so cute..i especially love the one Tansey has..how is everyone feeling???x


----------



## Shelby2007

Lets *VOTE:*

I vote the two lady bugs from tansey.. and put a bow in one of their hairs!! 

100%! =)


----------



## mummysuzie22

am up for ano of them they are all cute x


----------



## Poshie

Shelby2007 said:


> Lets *VOTE:*
> 
> I vote the two lady bugs from tansey.. and put a bow in one of their hairs!!
> 
> 100%! =)

Yeah I like this one. How do I get it for my sig please?


----------



## Phexia

How's this?

https://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv112/Phexia/bugs.gif?t=1243976757


----------



## Shelby2007

How cute!!! Adorable!!


----------



## Phexia

I cropped the first one so it's not so big:

https://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv112/Phexia/cute_love_bug_ladybug_ornament_p-2.gif?t=1243977210


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi, can someone help.... how do I get the love bug in my siggy? -x-


----------



## Shelby2007

save the image by right clicking.. then go to photbucket.. and copy the one and paste it!


----------



## Phexia

You can copy this: [*img]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/bugs.gif[*/img]

Then place it in your signature and remove the *'s from the text ;)


----------



## Shelby2007

i want mine centered!!! ugh.. :rofl: thanks phex!


----------



## Shelby2007

Phexia said:


> You can copy this: [*img]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/bugs.gif[*/img]
> 
> Then place it in your signature and remove the *'s from the text ;)

Man.. much easier.. Im a newbie at the pic stuff.. :rofl:


----------



## Phexia

Maybe you can add spaces in the beginning to center it on the left, if you know what I mean :rofl: We have almost identical sigs btw :D


----------



## Shelby2007

I know.. you are just a few days ahead of me!!! =) great taste!


----------



## Shelby2007

MrsPhillips said:


> Hi, can someone help.... how do I get the love bug in my siggy? -x-

didja get it?!?


----------



## tansey

I don't want to offend my other buddies so i've left my muskateers one on for now too. My preggo journal link will e going on tomorrow :)


----------



## Phexia

There wasn't room for my MuskaPGers :( Getting way too crowded in my sig now, I even had to shrink Miel's cheerleader.


----------



## tansey

Well I'm up nice and early thanks to a rumbling tummy and pain in my hip again! Still happy though :)

Babezone made this for us or we can stick t the one we have?

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/feblovebugs2.gif


----------



## AutumnSky

I quite like the original one (as you can see from my siggie!!)

I keep getting pains in my hip too Tansey! Got my first Doctor's appt this morning - woo!!

xxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

cute siggy ladies x


----------



## tansey

Good luck at the docs Autumn, let us know how you get on! :hugs:


----------



## Shelby2007

i like the original too.. phex did a good job!!! =) I havent been sleeping well.. read yesturday that the same hormone that makes you tired during the day is the same one that keeps some up at night.. go figure :dohh:


----------



## tansey

Well ladies I have taken the plunge and started my preggo journal (the link is in my siggie) but i'm off to bed for a nap - i was up before 5am today and I can't last until DH get in late tonight. So catch you all in a bit! :hugs:


----------



## FemmeFatal

Congrats to you all! I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies! According to the due date calculator I'm due 1 February, 2010. My first doctors appointment is this Friday (5 June) so we shall see how things go! 

-Meygan-


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi Meygan same day as me..welcome :o) xx


----------



## stardusty

Hi ladies 

I'm due on 9th Feb :wohoo:

Congrats to everyone here :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Hi stardusty! :wave:


----------



## hayley x

Hi I only got my :bfp: yesterday and again today but going from my lmp baby will be due 13th February (better learn how to spell February :rofl: ) xxx


----------



## tansey

welcome Hayley :wave:


----------



## hayley x

:hi:

Feels weird being here. Hope your ok xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i've only just noticed this thread, i'm due 9th feb :happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congrats Hayley :)

So, I went to my Doctor appt this morning - he filled a form in, and told me to wait to hear from the midwife. He also said that he thinks it would be advisable for me to have an early scan since I conceived on Clomid, and I know I ovulated from both sides this month (I felt it!!).

However, my cramps got worse this morning, and the pain by my right hip was getting worse too (feels a lot like ovulation pain actually). Haven't had any spotting etc, but am still worried. Called the doctors again, and the emergency on-call doctor told me to come in. He tested my urine, and apparently there was a bit of blood and protein in it, which he thinks could be caused by a UTI. He has prescribed me anti-biotics, and told me to come back in the morning if the pain gets worse.

I'm so scared that I'm going to miscarry, or that it is ectopic.

I just did another IC pregnancy test, and the line is really dark now, which made me feel a bit better.

I'm really nervous.

xxxx


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: I hope everything turns out just fine for you. When I was pregnant last time I had awful cramps they seemed to change sides sometimes. It was horrible when I coughed and sneezed I was soooo worried but gave birth to a healthy baby boy, so doesnt mean anything is wrong. Thinking of you xxx when is your early scan?? xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

hayley x said:


> :hugs: I hope everything turns out just fine for you. When I was pregnant last time I had awful cramps they seemed to change sides sometimes. It was horrible when I coughed and sneezed I was soooo worried but gave birth to a healthy baby boy, so doesnt mean anything is wrong. Thinking of you xxx when is your early scan?? xxx

I don't have a date yet - I'm assuming the midwife will arrange it when she gets in contact with me! Hopefully it'll be around the 7 week mark - assuming I make it that far :cry:


----------



## hayley x

Awww I know nothing I can say will make you any better but try and stay positive. Baby has started growing already so there is already stretching going on in there. Sending you lots of :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HayleyJA

So lovely to see your here hayley x. Congratulations! x x x

Autumn Sky - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time... I really hope your concerns are completely unfounded; I'm sure everything is absolutely fine. Roll on 7 weeks. Sending sticky dust your way... :dust: x x x


----------



## Shelby2007

Yay Hayley!!! Congrats!! You have been through soo much. =)


----------



## stardusty

Wow, loads of posts to catch up on :)

Congrats to everyone, and hello to any new peeps :happydance:

Loving the love bug siggy, as you can see ;)

Autumn Sky, :hug:, will keep everything crossed for you, but hopefully everything will be just perfect. I conceived on clomid too so I'm counting down the days to my first scan. Its awful wishing the weeks away but I just want to know everything is ok. We'll all have to keep thinking positive thoughts xx


----------



## Phexia

Welcome new members :) I've added everyone to the list.

I have a clomid baby (babies? :rofl: ) too. Very nervous and can't wait to get the scan at 7 weeks. Got really paranoid today thinking the ovary/uterus pains were getting worse, thinking of ectopic pregnancies or that I was gonna m/c etc etc ... but then got my boobs pain back+ plus some extreme fatigue and bitched at my OH :rofl: So I guess I'm still pregnant.


----------



## miel

i had to take a pick in here:)!!

congratulations everyone !!!!

and specials ones for you Haley x:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Yay there are lots of us now!

Autumn I think lots of us feel the same as you :hugs: (especially those of us who have had a MC before) Try and stay positive even if inside you are a wreck. I've started my journal so that i can get all my feelings/symptoms etc down and get advice. I've already found the posts in 1st tri helpful as I can see that lots of ladies are feeling and going through the same as us. My pain is in my right hip too but mainly at night and morning and I think it is probably my fibroids.


----------



## Phexia

Ok, I've edited the first post again and there's now room for extra info besides your name. For example mine is:

Phexia - Pregnant with nr. 3. Early scan date is June 19th.

If you want me to add something beside your name just PM me so we don't clutter up the whole thread :) 

Do you think we should have another seperate list for scan dates? I'm gonna change the color of your names later on when/if we find out our babies sex! (wow, I just got a shock at the thought of it :rofl: )


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi Phexia, 
Please can you change my due date to Feb 10th? I thought it was 12th, but GP says 10th! sorry bout that x


----------



## AutumnSky

Morning girls :)

Feeling a bit better today - hopefully its because the anti-biotics have kicked in now! Also, I used my other CB Digital this morning, and it now says 2-3, rather than 1-2! Woo hoo!

xxxx


----------



## glitterbug

Hey girls iI posted some symptoms in my journal and one was a sore dry patch at the edge of my mouth. I said I didn't think it was a cold sore but looking back over some of your posts it looks like it might be. I've never had one before apart from something similar last time that disappeared when beany left. Can anyone advise what I can use to get rid of it as it cracks when I go to eat and is very painful!!!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Kota

just wanted to say that I absolutely LOVE your Feb Love Bugs siggy, very very cute!
Congrats to you all!


----------



## Phexia

Girls, I'm going out of town for a few days so I can't edit anything until then ;) Look forward to catching up when I get back! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Have a great time phex!

Autumn - so glad you are feeling better!

Glitterbug I use ZOVIRAX but with a coldsore you get a tingling/itching on your lip and then a blister that turns into a scab. The idea is to use the cream as soon as you get the tingling but it can still be used on the sore to hopefully lesson the time. I all used patches to hide last time i had one but cant remember what they're called :dohh:
Do you think yours really is one? Maybe get it checked out.


----------



## glitterbug

tansey said:


> Have a great time phex!
> 
> Autumn - so glad you are feeling better!
> 
> Glitterbug I use ZOVIRAX but with a coldsore you get a tingling/itching on your lip and then a blister that turns into a scab. The idea is to use the cream as soon as you get the tingling but it can still be used on the sore to hopefully lesson the time. I all used patches to hide last time i had one but cant remember what they're called :dohh:
> Do you think yours really is one? Maybe get it checked out.


Thank you but I have no Idea!! It is a very dry patch of skin that flakes (ewww!!) as does the rest of my face at the moment! It's dry and oily all at once! I have spots too, and they have dry skin over them so I really don't look great at the moment. If I plaster my face with E45 at night it's not so bad, all except this little bit by my mouth!!!

It is almost like a tiny patch of eczema but it doesn't itch. Just gets sore when it cracks which is all the time at the moment!!


----------



## FemmeFatal

Congrats all mommies to be!!! I got my BFP on 28 May as well which puts me due on 1 February, 2010. Congrats again!!! 

-Meygan-


----------



## The Missus

My due date for now is Feb 3rd, I guess it may well change after the scan though. 

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## tansey

How are we all ladies?
My sleep is still bad but apart from that and faint AF type pains I am feeling ok. Still very excited :cloud9:


----------



## glitterbug

tansey said:


> How are we all ladies?
> My sleep is still bad but apart from that and faint AF type pains I am feeling ok. Still very excited :cloud9:

Hey Tansey. Feeling well apart from extremely sore nips (sorry tmi) and aching bbs!! And obviously the lovely flaky face! :rofl:

I noticed the little text line near your ticker that tells you how baby is growing. That is so cute. Where did you go to find that out?? I am 5+2 and would love to know what's going on with ickly beany!! Like you, I am very excited!:cloud9:


----------



## tansey

It's actually part of the ticker.
Forgot to say that my boobs are tender and right is bigger than left - wonky boobs :rofl:


----------



## glitterbug

tansey said:


> It's actually part of the ticker.
> Forgot to say that my boobs are tender and right is bigger than left - wonky boobs :rofl:

Oooh I might scout for a new one!! 

As for boobs, my right has always been slightly bigger than left but now it's just getting silly!! So glad i'm not the only one!!:rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Hi :) have you all booked in with your midwife/doctors yet? I havent booked any appointments, this time round I cant stop testing I cant quite believe its real yet.

I have no symptoms other than tiredness. I cant wait for my boobs to grow again I have 2 marbles in a bag atm :rofl: 

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..my bbs are sore but thats about it..have my booking in appt on june 24th..can't wait will finally feel real..just feels like a dream just now xx


----------



## glitterbug

Hey ladies. I haven't booked my appointment either yet. Waiting to do another test next week with OH, when I will be 6 weeks, then maybe I will be ready! It doesn't feel real yet but the fact that we're leaving it a while longer means not so long to wait for the scan!!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> Hi :) have you all booked in with your midwife/doctors yet? I havent booked any appointments, this time round I cant stop testing I cant quite believe its real yet.
> 
> I have no symptoms other than tiredness. I cant wait for my boobs to grow again I have 2 marbles in a bag atm :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx

Hi Hayley,

Congrats on your :bfp: I went to see my GP on wednesday who has referred me to the midwife, and have had my PG blood tests this morning. I don't think I was supposed to have them before seeing Midwife but as my thyroid needs monitoring he said he'd arrange for it all at once. I can't wait to see the midwife and talk baby :happydance:
I was so tired on wednesday, but my doctor gave me folic acid with iron. I took it yesterday and this morning and feel less tired already. not sure if it is linked! -x-


----------



## MrsPhillips

glitterbug said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't booked my appointment either yet. Waiting to do another test next week with OH, when I will be 6 weeks, then maybe I will be ready! It doesn't feel real yet but the fact that we're leaving it a while longer means not so long to wait for the scan!!! Whoop whoop!!

Well done for your patience. I am sooooo impatient and cant wait for it all! good luck for your scan -x-


----------



## glitterbug

MrsPhillips said:


> glitterbug said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I haven't booked my appointment either yet. Waiting to do another test next week with OH, when I will be 6 weeks, then maybe I will be ready! It doesn't feel real yet but the fact that we're leaving it a while longer means not so long to wait for the scan!!! Whoop whoop!!
> 
> Well done for your patience. I am sooooo impatient and cant wait for it all! good luck for your scan -x-Click to expand...

Thanks babe. I don't think OH will let me have an early one though so it looks as though it will still be 12 weeks. By the time I've done my second test, there will only be 6 weeks to go!! 

Hope all goes well with you too!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

will hopefully fx'd be joining you soon. i got a faint bfp yesterday

:witch: due today!


----------



## glitterbug

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> will hopefully fx'd be joining you soon. i got a faint bfp yesterday
> 
> :witch: due today!

Aww congrats Samzi. Stay away :witch: !!


----------



## hayley x

glitterbug said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't booked my appointment either yet. Waiting to do another test next week with OH, when I will be 6 weeks, then maybe I will be ready! It doesn't feel real yet but the fact that we're leaving it a while longer means not so long to wait for the scan!!! Whoop whoop!!

I have a docs appointment on weds (not relating to pregnancy) so I think I will tell her then. I know last time I had my scan date through by 6 weeks so had a whole 6 weeks counting down... I swear each day felt like a month :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

MrsPhillips said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Hi :) have you all booked in with your midwife/doctors yet? I havent booked any appointments, this time round I cant stop testing I cant quite believe its real yet.
> 
> I have no symptoms other than tiredness. I cant wait for my boobs to grow again I have 2 marbles in a bag atm :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> Hi Hayley,
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: I went to see my GP on wednesday who has referred me to the midwife, and have had my PG blood tests this morning. I don't think I was supposed to have them before seeing Midwife but as my thyroid needs monitoring he said he'd arrange for it all at once. I can't wait to see the midwife and talk baby :happydance:
> I was so tired on wednesday, but my doctor gave me folic acid with iron. I took it yesterday and this morning and feel less tired already. not sure if it is linked! -x-Click to expand...

When is your first midwife appointment? Its so exciting, walking out that room with all the pregnancy stuff... you miseaswel have a massive sign above your head announcing your pregnant LOL. 

When I was pregnant with Alex I was constantly on the iron tables but I dont want to just take them... dunno if you can OD on iron?? :blush:

xxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Hi :) have you all booked in with your midwife/doctors yet? I havent booked any appointments, this time round I cant stop testing I cant quite believe its real yet.
> 
> I have no symptoms other than tiredness. I cant wait for my boobs to grow again I have 2 marbles in a bag atm :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> Hi Hayley,
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: I went to see my GP on wednesday who has referred me to the midwife, and have had my PG blood tests this morning. I don't think I was supposed to have them before seeing Midwife but as my thyroid needs monitoring he said he'd arrange for it all at once. I can't wait to see the midwife and talk baby :happydance:
> I was so tired on wednesday, but my doctor gave me folic acid with iron. I took it yesterday and this morning and feel less tired already. not sure if it is linked! -x-Click to expand...
> 
> When is your first midwife appointment? Its so exciting, walking out that room with all the pregnancy stuff... you miseaswel have a massive sign above your head announcing your pregnant LOL.
> 
> When I was pregnant with Alex I was constantly on the iron tables but I dont want to just take them... dunno if you can OD on iron?? :blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm waiting for the midwife to contact me but I imagine my appt would be in about 4weeks time. I'm a complete newbie to it all so am not sure about alot of it but I too can't wait! I do think though you are better off to take iron supplements than not at all because it is so important. The ones my GP prescribed are all in ones. From one side they are yellow folic acid, the other side are red for the iron. -x-


----------



## glitterbug

Hey girls, Think iron can make you constipated so don't go too mad!!! :rofl: 

As for 6 weeks taking an age to get here,well I have always been fairly patient, but on this occasion I don't think I will be!!!


----------



## hayley x

yes and the iron tablets turn your poo black :rofl: 

why does everything go in slow motion when your excited?? I'm booking a private early scan at the weekend Im a sucker for private scans :D xxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> yes and the iron tablets turn your poo black :rofl:
> 
> why does everything go in slow motion when your excited?? I'm booking a private early scan at the weekend Im a sucker for private scans :D xxx

Ha ha funny you should say that cos when I went this morning I thought it looked a little black!!!! (sorry tmi) at least now I know why :dohh:


----------



## glitterbug

:rofl:


----------



## tansey

I'm not going to docs until a week Monday at least so I am at least 6weeks. I had a MC last time so taking thing slower until milestones have passed.


----------



## glitterbug

tansey said:


> I'm not going to docs until a week Monday at least so I am at least 6weeks. I had a MC last time so taking thing slower until milestones have passed.

Same here babe. Hence the reason my OH wants me to do a test next week. I will also be six weeks then and will have passed the time of my mc before.

Praying all goes well for you and you have a lovely sticky beany in there!!xxx


----------



## samzi

I dont want to feel excited about it/attached to it before my mc date passes. seems like ages to go though!


----------



## Shelby2007

I have 5 more weeks to go until I pass the time of my mc.. and it is going sooo slooow..


----------



## samzi

i just did a frer 15 mins ago and got this

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/frertest.jpg


----------



## Shelby2007

samzi.. i see a line!!!! =)


----------



## hayley x

I see a line too :) :happydance:

I havent experience a miscarriage and I'm really sorry to hear many of you have. But I'm also really worrying as last time I had a non eventful pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy baby boy and he died suddenly I'm so scared it will end the same way I suppose kinda like you feel towards miscarrying. I really hope Ive written this right I dont want to upset anyone!! hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Shelby2007

hayley x said:


> I see a line too :) :happy dance:
> 
> I havent experience a miscarriage and I'm really sorry to hear many of you have. But I'm also really worrying as last time I had a non eventful pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy baby boy and he died suddenly I'm so scared it will end the same way I suppose kinda like you feel towards miscarrying. I really hope Ive written this right I dont want to upset anyone!! hope everyones ok xxx


Oh honey.. what you have been through.. I can not imagine.. or compare to.. and certainly dont affend me by any means.. I can (cant completely) understand how you are very nervous as well. 

Fingers crossed for all of us.. for Happy & Healthy 9 months and babies!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Woo hoo Samzi i see it too..that's exactly what mine looked like as i used that test too..went to confirm it with the midwife and she said i was def pregnant..how exciting!! xx


----------



## hayley x

Shelby2007 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I see a line too :) :happy dance:
> 
> I havent experience a miscarriage and I'm really sorry to hear many of you have. But I'm also really worrying as last time I had a non eventful pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy baby boy and he died suddenly I'm so scared it will end the same way I suppose kinda like you feel towards miscarrying. I really hope Ive written this right I dont want to upset anyone!! hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> 
> Oh honey.. what you have been through.. I can not imagine.. or compare to.. and certainly dont affend me by any means.. I can (cant completely) understand how you are very nervous as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us.. for Happy & Healthy 9 months and babies!!!Click to expand...


Hoping we all have sticky beans :) sticky:dust:

Anyone else hoping to have an early scan....?? xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi Hayley..I am hoping to have one on june 28th but getting married july 3rd so alot to fit in that week..might just wait till my scan at 11 weeks xx


----------



## glitterbug

hayley x said:


> I see a line too :) :happydance:
> 
> I havent experience a miscarriage and I'm really sorry to hear many of you have. But I'm also really worrying as last time I had a non eventful pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy baby boy and he died suddenly I'm so scared it will end the same way I suppose kinda like you feel towards miscarrying. I really hope Ive written this right I dont want to upset anyone!! hope everyones ok xxx

Oh babe that's awful! You are so brave going through all this again and I can understand your concerns. But honestly, it doesn't mean it will happen again!! So sorry for you loss but got everything crossed that things run smoothly for you this time. Massive :hug: and don't worry about offending anyone!! I feel almost guilty mentioning my mc after what you've been through!!


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Hi Hayley..I am hoping to have one on june 28th but getting married july 3rd so alot to fit in that week..might just wait till my scan at 11 weeks xx

awww woww congrats :) hope to see some wedding piccies :D

I think you should have one anyway :D I absolutely love scans I had 5 in my last pregnancy. I'm hoping to have a scan around 8th July when I'll be 8+4 ... seems so far off though :(

When is the best time to have an early scan does anyone know ??

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hello everyone. 
my hubby wont let me have an early scan, i really want 1 but hes saying that i'm too impatient :hissy: i cant wait 8 weeks for a scan, the time is dragging already!!


----------



## hayley x

glitterbug said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I see a line too :) :happydance:
> 
> I havent experience a miscarriage and I'm really sorry to hear many of you have. But I'm also really worrying as last time I had a non eventful pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy baby boy and he died suddenly I'm so scared it will end the same way I suppose kinda like you feel towards miscarrying. I really hope Ive written this right I dont want to upset anyone!! hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> Oh babe that's awful! You are so brave going through all this again and I can understand your concerns. But honestly, it doesn't mean it will happen again!! So sorry for you loss but got everything crossed that things run smoothly for you this time. Massive :hug: and don't worry about offending anyone!! I feel almost guilty mentioning my mc after what you've been through!!Click to expand...

no way should you feel guilty... its still a loss, still the same hurt for 'what would have been' :(

oooh can I ask... who made the february love bugs blinkie thing I want it but dont have enough room and wondered if there was any way it could be made smaller?? xxx


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> hello everyone.
> my hubby wont let me have an early scan, i really want 1 but hes saying that i'm too impatient :hissy: i cant wait 8 weeks for a scan, the time is dragging already!!

I think we're all impatient. Is there no way of persuading him.... bribing him even :rofl:

I know time seems to stop as soon as you get a :bfp: Lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.
> my hubby wont let me have an early scan, i really want 1 but hes saying that i'm too impatient :hissy: i cant wait 8 weeks for a scan, the time is dragging already!!
> 
> I think we're all impatient. Is there no way of persuading him.... bribing him even :rofl:
> 
> I know time seems to stop as soon as you get a :bfp: Lol xClick to expand...

its my birthday on 6th july so i've asked for a scan as my prezzie :rofl: he hasnt got a choice now...unless he wants to upset his pregnant wife on her birthday, he he he!!!


----------



## glitterbug

hayley x said:


> glitterbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I see a line too :) :happydance:
> 
> I havent experience a miscarriage and I'm really sorry to hear many of you have. But I'm also really worrying as last time I had a non eventful pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy baby boy and he died suddenly I'm so scared it will end the same way I suppose kinda like you feel towards miscarrying. I really hope Ive written this right I dont want to upset anyone!! hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> Oh babe that's awful! You are so brave going through all this again and I can understand your concerns. But honestly, it doesn't mean it will happen again!! So sorry for you loss but got everything crossed that things run smoothly for you this time. Massive :hug: and don't worry about offending anyone!! I feel almost guilty mentioning my mc after what you've been through!!Click to expand...
> 
> no way should you feel guilty... its still a loss, still the same hurt for 'what would have been' :(
> 
> oooh can I ask... who made the february love bugs blinkie thing I want it but dont have enough room and wondered if there was any way it could be made smaller?? xxxClick to expand...

Not sure but I think if you right click it, it came from photobucket so you may be able to shrink it. Not sure how though!!


----------



## tansey

Hayley Phexia made it and she's away on hols for a bit but you could fit it at the end of one of your tickers maybe?

Samzi that's defo a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi ladies...
Wow it's busy in here at the moment! Just taken me a while to catch up on a couple of days posts. 
To update my symptoms:
- Sudden tiredness is hitting about 7:30pm, meaning I'm falling asleep relatively early (for me anyway) at about 10pm-ish.
- Boobs have turned mega painful. They were just giving me shooting pains every now and again, but over the last couple of days, the sports bra has been out to 'hold me in'. 
- My dull twingy cramps (first noticed last week) stopped and now I have quite sharp twingy pains on the RH side only. Am hoping it's still just stretching, but it may be related to a cyst I have on my ovary. (More details in my TTC diary for those who may be interested.)

Like Glitterbug and Tansey, I'm also holding off until a bit later to notify the doctor due to an early MC last time around. We're umming and arring about whether to have a private early scan or not. Obviously seeing baby would be mega reassuring, but in the same vein, even if an early scan showed good results, something could still happen before the end of First Tri...so we're maybe thinking that as long as I don't have any unexplained bleeding etc, we'll wait until our NHS 12 week scan. 

Finally 2 girlies and Samzi, CONGRATULATIONS! I don't think you'd made your way over here last time I posted so just thought I'd say hello...

Lots of sticky dust to all.... :dust:


----------



## jr_eats

I've gotten two due dates.... According to my LMP due date would be Feb 2 2010 Doctor thinks February 8 2010  Count me in!


----------



## hayley x

jr_eats said:


> I've gotten two due dates.... According to my LMP due date would be Feb 2 2010 Doctor thinks February 8 2010  Count me in!

Welcome :happydance: look forward to talking baby business :) xxx


----------



## jr_eats

No do we keep checking here? Or will there will be another place for us to chat? Totally new here... trying to find my way!


----------



## hayley x

jr_eats said:
 

> No do we keep checking here? Or will there will be another place for us to chat? Totally new here... trying to find my way!

Well this is the thread for mums due in February 2010 but you can post pretty much anywhere... you might like the 1st tri section where you can make your own posts and ask your own questions or reply to other threads :D xxxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Is anyone else talking, living, breathing baby business now? It's all I can think/talk about. It's driving my family mad already! -x-


----------



## hayley x

MrsPhillips said:


> Is anyone else talking, living, breathing baby business now? It's all I can think/talk about. It's driving my family mad already! -x-

With OH yes but havent told anyone else... last time I was baby mad from the start and everyone knew then too lol :rofl:

do you know what pram you want yet :rofl: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else talking, living, breathing baby business now? It's all I can think/talk about. It's driving my family mad already! -x-
> 
> With OH yes but havent told anyone else... last time I was baby mad from the start and everyone knew then too lol :rofl:
> 
> do you know what pram you want yet :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh yes, a red bugaboo bee!!!! trouble with working at Bluewater and having nothing to do but shop in your lunchbreak! -x-


----------



## hayley x

MrsPhillips said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else talking, living, breathing baby business now? It's all I can think/talk about. It's driving my family mad already! -x-
> 
> With OH yes but havent told anyone else... last time I was baby mad from the start and everyone knew then too lol :rofl:
> 
> do you know what pram you want yet :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, a red bugaboo bee!!!! trouble with working at Bluewater and having nothing to do but shop in your lunchbreak! -x-Click to expand...

Haha I want a bugaboo too :) but I think its the camelon (sp) what I want oh AND a quinny!!! haha ... awww lucky I just have the joys of online browsing :rofl: xxxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else talking, living, breathing baby business now? It's all I can think/talk about. It's driving my family mad already! -x-
> 
> With OH yes but havent told anyone else... last time I was baby mad from the start and everyone knew then too lol :rofl:
> 
> do you know what pram you want yet :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, a red bugaboo bee!!!! trouble with working at Bluewater and having nothing to do but shop in your lunchbreak! -x-Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I want a bugaboo too :) but I think its the camelon (sp) what I want oh AND a quinny!!! haha ... awww lucky I just have the joys of online browsing :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...

See I'm not sure about the Quinny. Not sure why! but don't bugaboo's just look so cool! I have a mini and this is one of the few which will fit in the boot. Hubby is getting bored of me keep showing him videos of it on you tube :rofl: It's my BIG birthday in Sep so i think my mum is going to buy me a bugaboo - YAY! -x-


----------



## Shelby2007

My OH, Mom, Best Friend and Good friend that just found out she is pg too are the only people that know that Im expecting.. I cant wait until after our scan.. and then I be none stop baby talk!! =) its so hard to keep it in!


----------



## hayley x

I didnt like the quinny's til I was about 20 weeks preg with Alex now i love love LOVE THEM!!!! :rofl: But I think I will have a pram addiction lol. Hope you get one... you will have to post pictures when you do :D

Shelby2007 - do you feel that cause youre thinking about it so much your worried you will randomly start talking about it to someone who DOESNT know??

xxx


----------



## glitterbug

MrsPhillips said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else talking, living, breathing baby business now? It's all I can think/talk about. It's driving my family mad already! -x-
> 
> With OH yes but havent told anyone else... last time I was baby mad from the start and everyone knew then too lol :rofl:
> 
> do you know what pram you want yet :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, a red bugaboo bee!!!! trouble with working at Bluewater and having nothing to do but shop in your lunchbreak! -x-Click to expand...

Very good choice!! If I could, that's what I'd have too! I used to like bugaboo frog (or i think that's what it was) they don't make it anymore, but I too have made OH look at the video online!! Of all the things to do with pregnancy, that's the only material thing I really want!! How sad am I!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley x

going a bit off topic... have any of you used a digi if so how many days after your :bfp: did you use it?? basically if I used one now would it say pregnant or not?? xxx


----------



## glitterbug

hayley x said:


> going a bit off topic... have any of you used a digi if so how many days after your :bfp: did you use it?? basically if I used one now would it say pregnant or not?? xxx

I used mine the day my AF was due and I got a pregnant 1-2. They say you can use them as soon as 4 days prior to AF so pretty sure you'd get a pregnant result by now. xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Im not due til Tuesday :blush: I just dont want to test and say not pregnant then be all upset wen it probs wrong xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i used one at 12 dpo & it said pregnant 1-2, i did another 1 at 15 dpo & it said 2-3!!


----------



## hayley x

Gunna go for it... tonight!! what time of day did you test was it fmu?? xxx


----------



## glitterbug

hayley x said:


> Gunna go for it... tonight!! what time of day did you test was it fmu?? xxx

Mine was in the afternoon after a bottle of water!! I really didn't think it was my month and only did it because I fancied a drink that night!! They say if you test early, it would be better with fmu as this is when you have more hormone in your wee, but it didn't make any difference on mine!!

Good luck babe. Everythin crossed for you xx


----------



## 3 girlies

my first was afternoon.


----------



## Shelby2007

hayley x said:


> Shelby2007 - do you feel that cause youre thinking about it so much your worried you will randomly start talking about it to someone who DOESNT know??
> 
> xxx


Yes.. :rofl: I dont lie..ever.. and its hard for me to keep this in.. I know Im not lying.. but Im a very open person and usually share more than someone wants to hear.. :rofl:

I just want to make sure baby is okay.. and I have a really good feeling about this time.. :baby:


----------



## hayley x

Im going for a bit but will update later :D thanks for all your help ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..i think it's 7 weeks the earliest you can have a scan done private..altho some places are different..am getting stressed now cuz swine flu has hit our wee town and everything has shut down..i work in the bookies and we think it's gonna close tomorrow for a week cuz everyone but me had to go up and get tested cuz they feel like poo..am getting married in 4 weeks and from 2 weeks ago it has spread like wildfire...all the schools are shut and just getting worse..am sure you's have all seen it in the news..so depressing..xx


----------



## hayley x

Oh my goodness... what towns that?? I havent watched any news today... I really hope your ok.. and hope its all clear for you to get married. 

So I'm back and I did the digital test, I was so worried it would say not pregnany but it said 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance: it feels even more real now I almost cant belive it... 5 :bfp: s all before my Af is due :) 

Do they do scans on saturdays? If so I want to get one when I'm 8 weeks :)

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Called Dunoon..in Scotland..not so mucyh scarey the symptoms are really mild now..just everyone knows everyone so getting passed on...but thank you and going to try and not stress too much..as for the scan if ur doing privately they should do it on the weekends..most only do it on the weekends as they work for the nhs during the week but differs in different areas xx


----------



## hayley x

Glad to hear the symptoms are mild... you'll be saying your vows before you know it :D what sort of wedding you having??

Ive had 2 private scans before but they were both in the week and didnt even enquire about weekends but to my dates I will be 8 weeks on a Sat if not then will go the monday.

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Was supposed to be a small one but that didn't happen so sort of bigish lol just hope weather is nice.. hope i fit in my dress as i wasn't planning on being pregnant after the 1st month of trying lol..just thinking 4 weeks on Monday and i'll be sunning myself in Spain  xx


----------



## glitterbug

hayley x said:


> Oh my goodness... what towns that?? I havent watched any news today... I really hope your ok.. and hope its all clear for you to get married.
> 
> So I'm back and I did the digital test, I was so worried it would say not pregnany but it said 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance: it feels even more real now I almost cant belive it... 5 :bfp: s all before my Af is due :)
> 
> Do they do scans on saturdays? If so I want to get one when I'm 8 weeks :)
> 
> xxx

Congratulations!! You must be over the moon!!! Really happy for you!!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay Hayley, :bfp: digi style is really great :happydance:

mummysuzie22, wow i love weddings, hope you have a fantastic day, i'll be praying for the sunshine for you!!


----------



## tansey

Morning ladies how are we all?
I still can't sleep properly and it's the last night in my own bed tonight and then i'm off to Mums and the MILs so won't be back in my own house until a week Sunday - hope i'm ok and no one notices! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPhillips

tansey said:


> Morning ladies how are we all?
> I still can't sleep properly and it's the last night in my own bed tonight and then i'm off to Mums and the MILs so won't be back in my own house until a week Sunday - hope i'm ok and no one notices! :dohh:

I'm sure you will be fine. You could just say that a few of your friends have had a bug and you feel a bit off. Theres always a bug about so no-one normally thinks any more of it! Have a nice time -x-


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> Oh my goodness... what towns that?? I havent watched any news today... I really hope your ok.. and hope its all clear for you to get married.
> 
> So I'm back and I did the digital test, I was so worried it would say not pregnany but it said 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance: it feels even more real now I almost cant belive it... 5 :bfp: s all before my Af is due :)
> 
> Do they do scans on saturdays? If so I want to get one when I'm 8 weeks :)
> 
> xxx

WooHOo!!! -x-


----------



## MrsPhillips

mummysuzie22 said:


> Evening ladies..i think it's 7 weeks the earliest you can have a scan done private..altho some places are different..am getting stressed now cuz swine flu has hit our wee town and everything has shut down..i work in the bookies and we think it's gonna close tomorrow for a week cuz everyone but me had to go up and get tested cuz they feel like poo..am getting married in 4 weeks and from 2 weeks ago it has spread like wildfire...all the schools are shut and just getting worse..am sure you's have all seen it in the news..so depressing..xx

You will be fine for your wedding day. I got married 4 months ago and everything seemed to be going wrong, but that was only cos I was always thinking the worst. Your dress will fit you perfectly and your day will be beautiful. Just remember to keep washing your hands and stay away from anyone who sneezes! -x-


----------



## 3 girlies

is anyone else not feeling pregnant?? i feel totally normal!! i have sore boobs though but thats it!!


----------



## samzi

im confused atm cos i had some bleeding yday with a few largish clots but now its stopped again. i have sore BB's too and felt sick earlier but am ok now


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> im confused atm cos i had some bleeding yday with a few largish clots but now its stopped again. i have sore BB's too and felt sick earlier but am ok now

dont know hun, if its stopped then thats a good thing. I bled quite a bit with Reese & it turned out that i had a cyst, it was harmless i should add. If you are worried maybe see if you can get an early scan, its routine here if you have any sort of bleeding. xx


----------



## tansey

samzi said:


> im confused atm cos i had some bleeding yday with a few largish clots but now its stopped again. i have sore BB's too and felt sick earlier but am ok now

have you tested again today?


----------



## tansey

2 girlies said:


> is anyone else not feeling pregnant?? i feel totally normal!! i have sore boobs though but thats it!!

i forget for a while and then remember and smile. i'm like you just tender boobs. i have faint twinges/pulling now and then. if i don't go the loo i get pain but my uterus is squashed by fibroids as well so that might make it slightly worse. oh and the lack of sleep at night.


----------



## samzi

not tested today no. im going to see how the bleeding goes today, and test tomorrow


----------



## 3 girlies

tansey said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else not feeling pregnant?? i feel totally normal!! i have sore boobs though but thats it!!
> 
> i forget for a while and then remember and smile. i'm like you just tender boobs. i have faint twinges/pulling now and then. if i don't go the loo i get pain but my uterus is squashed by fibroids as well so that might make it slightly worse. oh and the lack of sleep at night.Click to expand...

i dont have the sleeping problem, i have slept so well the past few days!! I'm definately going to book a scan for 8 weeks, the time is dragging so much, theres no way i will last till week 12!!!!


----------



## FBbaby

hello everyone :hugs:

Samzi, I'm so sorry, you must be so worried. I've read though that bleeding without horrible cramps is usually nothing to worry about and common. I hope it stops today.:hugs:

mummysuzie, I can understand you worry about swineflu too, but thankfully, you will be away soon, lucky you :hug:

hayley, congratulations, it is so nice to have it confirm in writing isn't.

Tansey, hope you sleep ok away and don't let the cat out :rofl: Have you started suffering from nausea?

The only real symptom for me is sore boobs. I did have a little bit of nausea yesterday morning, but not sure I would have paid attention to it if I didn't know I was pg. I suffered from that desperate need to sleep too, but the cramps have lessened now and if I stop analysing everything, I don't really feel pg. 

Am I the only early tester who wished she hadn't :happydance: I tested at 9dpo, exactly a week ago. So much seems to have happened already in my head, and it doesn't feel right that today, I am only 2 days after the witch was due. With my first, I didn't find out until I was a week late, so almost 2 weeks later...

I too think I am going to go for an early scan at 8weeks. Does anyone know how much they are approximately? With my first, I poas once, and didn't think for a second that something could go wrong, didn't have my first scan until I was almost 16 weeks (cause not even registered with GP!). Second, I poas twice, and was a bit wary, but the weeks went by quite fast and I was happy to wait for the 12 weeks scan. This time, I poas 8 times already!!!, and don't think I will be able to wait until 12 weeks.

One question, has anyone had a digi result that put them ahead of their dates? I was surprised to come up with a very dark line (as dark as test) on frer at 9do after about 5 wees, and when I did digi test at 13dpo, it came up at 2-3 weeks... I am absolutely certain of my dates (used cbfm and temped). 

As for not telling people...I am not doing well.... I told my mum and was going to leave it to that until first scan...but then my best friend who had a baby last summer and moved away emailed me and asked me something about it and I couldn't resist. Then yesterday, I was talking to my neighbour, and she told me that she was awaiting a call from her daughter (who I get along great with) as she was a 1 week late and thought she could be pregnant...it all came out before I could stop myself :rofl:

Have a great week-end everyone, and really hope all will be fine for you samzi :hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## tansey

FBbaby - how funny you telling everyone!
No, no morning sickness for me. My DH made me test at 13DPO so for a couple of days I was nervous just in case I was having a longer cycle! I'm wishing each day away now :blush: 5 weeks tomorrow so when I get home from visiting family i will be 6weeks and going to the docs then. I'm really hoping I get an early scan coz I have fibroids and want to see where beanie is positioned and check they are not squashed, so i will be laying the symptoms/pain/worry thick to get one.


----------



## Ash_P

Hey girlies,
I`m due on feb 10th 2010! (MY birthday) :happydance:

Is it normal to feel absolutely wrecked at such an early stage? Around this time every day I just get so zonked out, and need a wee lye down. Anyone else getting this ? 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPhillips

Ash_P said:


> Hey girlies,
> I`m due on feb 10th 2010! (MY birthday) :happydance:
> 
> Is it normal to feel absolutely wrecked at such an early stage? Around this time every day I just get so zonked out, and need a wee lye down. Anyone else getting this ?
> 
> :hugs:

Oh!!!! you're due the same day as me!!!!! :happydance: Yes I feel totally wrecked, nauseous, sore BB's, constant acid reflux. How are you feeling otherwise? Have you been to the docs? x


----------



## tansey

i feel tired now but maily coz i'm not getting much sleep and i'm doing nothing lol!


----------



## Ash_P

Yeah was at the doctors 3 times this week lol, just wanted to make sure it was a def :bfp: 
Symptoms are sore boobs, constantly tired, always feelin sick and my mouth is covered in ulcers :( (but all worth it for a baby)

Have u got a scan booked yet ?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..thank you for the kind words and am gonna stop worrying..not feeling particularly pregnant either just sore bbs and a few twinges..quite tired too..am quite surprised at how fast the time is flying..nearly 2 weeks since i found out and had it confirmed..is time flying by for everyone else?? xx


----------



## hayley x

Hellooo :)

Time certainly isnt flying by for me... its totally dragging :(

I am so moody its unbelievable :rofl: other than than I dont feel pregnant other then feeling really tired but waking up at silly o clock and wanting to go back to bed at lunch time hehe.

Welcome Ash :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Well the midwife called me today by complete surprise on a saturday afternoon! I have my first meeting with her on 5th July (a sunday which I thought was weird and called back to double check). It all seems quite real now. She said my cramps and twinges are perfectly normal, and just ran through what I shouldn't be eating.
She said that I should have no more than 8 cups of coffee a day and 8 chocolate bars but I should do it so I have no more than 8 (coffees/chocolate) in total altogether. I like my chocolate but I think even 8 would be too much for me!!!!!

-x-


----------



## tansey

wow things are really moving for you!

Does anyone eat chocolate bars a day?


----------



## mummysuzie22

If i could get away with it i would!! :rofl:


----------



## tansey

ladies i just wanted to share a poem that my DH wrote for me today - it is so special :cloud9:

"Life of the moon"

Each new moon starts cold and dark,
But day by day, we hope and laugh,
As the moon shines brighter, we think of tomorrow,
- And pray that this month will bring no sorrow.

As the moon gets brighter, we dream and pray,
Maybe this month, things will be okay?
We check for symptoms,
We pray for life,
But somehow again, we&#8217;ve lost our fight.

The cycles continue - We won&#8217;t give up,
Sometimes we just wish for a little luck.
Our dreams are in unison,
We think the same,
Our journey proves our love will stay.

After many months, the moon seems brighter,
Yet hope is distant, deadened by failure.
I hear you call me - You see a line,
Could this be it? Is this our time?

We try another - I hold the stick,
Our hands are shaking, our hearts beat quick.
We wait with patience, we wait in fear,
We wait as the inevitable result draws near.

The line is blurry, for our tears fall fast,
But today we&#8217;ve done it - today at last!
We cry for yesterday, we forget the pain,
And tomorrow, we&#8217;ll pray for our baby, again.


----------



## jr_eats

Wow! I was away a whole day and I missed sooo much!!! LOL 
Symptoms... none really, not overly tired but breasts are sore only when I take my bra off? Is that weird? I seem to wake a few times throughout the night, but fall asleep quite quickly afterwards. Other than that, I don't feel pregnant either! 
Telling people - well we've told a few! It's going to get more and more obvious when I don't drink and the fact that I'm going to become the permanent Designated Driver for the entire SUMMER! Miss those beers on the back deck but I know its all worth it in the end... PLUS I know this doesn't sound the greatest; however, I can't wait for Christmas because I will be super showing and everyone is going to be loving me!! LOL :rofl: 
From now on I will try and keep a little more on top of the group messages but we'll see :dohh:
Have a fabulous weekend Mamas!!!


----------



## MrsPhillips

tansey said:


> ladies i just wanted to share a poem that my DH wrote for me today - it is so special :cloud9:
> 
> "Life of the moon"
> 
> Each new moon starts cold and dark,
> But day by day, we hope and laugh,
> As the moon shines brighter, we think of tomorrow,
> - And pray that this month will bring no sorrow.
> 
> As the moon gets brighter, we dream and pray,
> Maybe this month, things will be okay?
> We check for symptoms,
> We pray for life,
> But somehow again, weve lost our fight.
> 
> The cycles continue - We wont give up,
> Sometimes we just wish for a little luck.
> Our dreams are in unison,
> We think the same,
> Our journey proves our love will stay.
> 
> After many months, the moon seems brighter,
> Yet hope is distant, deadened by failure.
> I hear you call me - You see a line,
> Could this be it? Is this our time?
> 
> We try another - I hold the stick,
> Our hands are shaking, our hearts beat quick.
> We wait with patience, we wait in fear,
> We wait as the inevitable result draws near.
> 
> The line is blurry, for our tears fall fast,
> But today weve done it - today at last!
> We cry for yesterday, we forget the pain,
> And tomorrow, well pray for our baby, again.

Wow, thats so lovely. bought a tear to my eye. You have a very talented DH -x-


----------



## hayley x

MrsPhillips said:


> Well the midwife called me today by complete surprise on a saturday afternoon! I have my first meeting with her on 5th July (a sunday which I thought was weird and called back to double check). It all seems quite real now. She said my cramps and twinges are perfectly normal, and just ran through what I shouldn't be eating.
> She said that I should have no more than 8 cups of coffee a day and 8 chocolate bars but I should do it so I have no more than 8 (coffees/chocolate) in total altogether. I like my chocolate but I think even 8 would be too much for me!!!!!
> 
> -x-

Lets hope you dont get a chocolate craving :rofl: Bet it feels so good to finaly have an appointment to look forward to to do with baby :D xxxx


----------



## hayley x

> breasts are sore only when I take my bra off? Is that weird?

No thats not weird perfectly normal infact :) Hope there not too uncomfortable for you though :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

Tansey ... That poem is lovely :) You must be very proud of your 'understanding' and 'talented' husband :D xxx


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
My OH and I got our :bfp: on Friday night. Due date 10th Feb 2010. Please can I join your team-I love the signature!

Symptom wise I have much fuller boobs, which ache on and off. I have been going to the loo fair more frequently too. Just feel a little different.

Over the moon.
Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

Congrats to all you February 2010 mums.


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi Tansey - I've thanked you for posting your poem! It's absolutely gorgeous and incredibly personal, but in our own way, everyone of us can relate to it... lovely, lovely, lovely!

:hug:


----------



## hayley x

msmith said:


> Hi All,
> My OH and I got our :bfp: on Friday night. Due date 10th Feb 2010. Please can I join your team-I love the signature!
> 
> Symptom wise I have much fuller boobs, which ache on and off. I have been going to the loo fair more frequently too. Just feel a little different.
> 
> Over the moon.
> Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.
> 
> Congrats to all you February 2010 mums.

Welcome :) Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:

I love the signature too... just wish I could make it smaller so it would fit on my page but im not clever on computers :dohh:

Sending you lots of sticky dust :dust:

xxx


----------



## HayleyJA

Ladies...don't forget if you want it, we also have the lovely purple 'Due February 2010' blinkie made by rafwife a month or two back. 

If you want it, just add this (removing the *) to your signature....

[img*]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-26.gif[*/img]

:hug:


----------



## tansey

How are we all today? I did another test today and the line appeared instantly and was really dark :happydance: I did it coz DH and I area away from each other for most of the week and coz of early MC last time. Although my symptoms tell me i am preggo - only slept til 4am again last night I'm rather tired :dohh: also tried sleeping on my front (fav position) but boobs too sore and abdo uncomfortable!


----------



## Andreah906

im feb the 2nd


----------



## tansey

Congrats Andreah!
When you've got enough posts you'll have to get your ticker and siggie sorted.


----------



## MrsPhillips

tansey said:


> How are we all today? I did another test today and the line appeared instantly and was really dark :happydance: I did it coz DH and I area away from each other for most of the week and coz of early MC last time. Although my symptoms tell me i am preggo - only slept til 4am again last night I'm rather tired :dohh: also tried sleeping on my front (fav position) but boobs too sore and abdo uncomfortable!

Don't you just love that little dark line on the stick! I too am finding sleeping uncomfortable. I was up at 3am and came down stairs to sleep on the sofa. I can't lie on my tummy anymore or even half side/half tummy. Just really uncomfortable. I seem to wake up with acid reflux too so am trying to raise my head whilst I sleep to stop it. Have had lots of growing pains in my tummy this morning. Still can't quite believe I am growing something!!! Everyone else ok? -x-


----------



## MrsPhillips

msmith said:


> Hi All,
> My OH and I got our :bfp: on Friday night. Due date 10th Feb 2010. Please can I join your team-I love the signature!
> 
> Symptom wise I have much fuller boobs, which ache on and off. I have been going to the loo fair more frequently too. Just feel a little different.
> 
> Over the moon.
> Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.
> 
> Congrats to all you February 2010 mums.

Hey Feb 10, same as me! How are you hun? -x-


----------



## Princess Leah

Hi All, 

Hope you dont mind me joining! I got my :bfp: on Friday morning and my due date is Feb 14th !! Im feeling a bit paranoid.... hoping its a sticky one

Look forward to chatting to some other Feb 2010 mummy's to be


:hug:


----------



## MrsPhillips

Princess Leah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining! I got my :bfp: on Friday morning and my due date is Feb 14th !! Im feeling a bit paranoid.... hoping its a sticky one
> 
> Look forward to chatting to some other Feb 2010 mummy's to be
> 
> 
> :hug:

Hi Princess Leah,

congratulations and welcome! -x-


----------



## hayley x

Princess Leah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining! I got my :bfp: on Friday morning and my due date is Feb 14th !! Im feeling a bit paranoid.... hoping its a sticky one
> 
> Look forward to chatting to some other Feb 2010 mummy's to be
> 
> 
> :hug:

Congratulations :) Sending you lots of sticky dust :dust:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :) xxxx


----------



## AutumnSky

Hey everyone :)

My pain got worse today, so the emergency GP told me to go straight to the gynae unit at the hospital. They did an internal, and my cervix is closed thank god. They also did a blood test, and I have to go back on Tuesday morning for another one to check my HCG is rising appropriately. I've also been booked in for a scan on Thursday morning. 

They said that the pain could either be normal pregnancy pains, a cyst on my ovary because I was on Clomid, or an ectopic. They prescribed me some co-codamol, so the pain has eased off now.

As I work at the hospital, I'll be able to check my blood results on the system myself tomorrow afternoon. I really hope that they're high, and that they double on Tuesday.

I'll only be about 5w5d on Thursday. Do you think think they'll even be able to see anything on the scan??

xxx


----------



## tansey

Hun you should have texted me if you were worried/bad your poor thing! Hope all is ok!
Yes they should be able to see at least the yolk sac if not more. On FF they have ultrasound gallery - have a look at 5+5 pics :hugs:


----------



## samzi

congratulations leah :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations on the new BFP's ladies!!How was everyone's weekend? xx


----------



## nickyg

Can I join please. I am due 12th February, don't have the date of my scan yet, but I will be having a 6 week scan as I had a previous ectopic.

Very excited, nervous, but had strong pregnancy test, so feeling positive!!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev042pr___.png
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i312/josara/bugs.gif[*/img]


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations Nicky and welcome!! x


----------



## nickyg

Thanks - hopefully my signature works properly this time!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

yep perfectly!!


----------



## hayley x

Congrats Nicky :) Good luck with your first scan :) xxx


----------



## cath

Hi, please can I join? I got my :bfp: this morning and am due 9th Feb according to FF


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations Cath!!


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congratulations :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

oh oh oh we did it.... we booked our early scan :D its in 3 weeks 5 days time .... cannot come quick enough yayyy xxxx


----------



## lcside

Hi can I join too, got my :bfp: today. Don't know when due date is as we weren't trying so came as a bit of a shock. We are both really pleased though as its a sibling for Erin. xx


----------



## hayley x

lcside said:


> Hi can I join too, got my :bfp: today. Don't know when due date is as we weren't trying so came as a bit of a shock. We are both really pleased though as its a sibling for Erin. xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yayyyyy!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations and welcome!! x


----------



## Shelby2007

Princess Leah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining! I got my :bfp: on Friday morning and my due date is Feb 14th !! Im feeling a bit paranoid.... hoping its a sticky one
> 
> Look forward to chatting to some other Feb 2010 mummy's to be
> 
> 
> :hug:

Aww.. a little love baby.. =)


----------



## MrsPhillips

How is everyone feeling today? 

I am absolutely exhausted to the point where I can't move from the sofa. Hubby is cooking me dinner. I think I did too much today as I was running around trying to sort out a puncture on my car and got myself a little stressed out over it. It's all sorted out now but boy do I feel like I have been hit by something to completely stop me in my tracks. Lots of stretching pains this evening. Me thinks I will have a PJ day tommorow and rest! -x-


----------



## Shelby2007

:wave: MrsPhillips

I have bad heartburn.. and am suddenly very hungry.. but when I eat.. I have nausea!!! I too am starting to feel the exhaustion!!!


----------



## hayley x

Im really tired too :( But I think I'm also getting a cold too. 

Ummm what you having for dinner? I have completely lost my appetite and even forget to drink :dohh: 

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Shelby2007 said:


> :wave: MrsPhillips
> 
> I have bad heartburn.. and am suddenly very hungry.. but when I eat.. I have nausea!!! I too am starting to feel the exhaustion!!!

Oh poor you Shelby. If I keep nibbling then my nauseous feelings seem to dissapear. Have you tried taking something for the heartburn? Hope you have a nice sleep tonight and feel more energetic xxx


----------



## samzi

vimto is the only thing that makes the nausea go away, so i have that by me at all time :rofl:


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> Im really tired too :( But I think I'm also getting a cold too.
> 
> Ummm what you having for dinner? I have completely lost my appetite and even forget to drink :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx

Well hubby made BBQ chicken and rice but I could only manage a little bit. First time I have been off my food. I think its because I am so tired. Can you take anything like sudafed when pregnant? I used to find that would stop a cold taking hold. Hope its just a few sniffles and nothing more xxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

samzi said:


> vimto is the only thing that makes the nausea go away, so i have that by me at all time :rofl:

Thanks for that, I might give that a go. I haven't heard of that before xxx


----------



## samzi

I was told today that apparantly you feel sick because of low sugar levels, so that helps. My friend mentioned polo's were good too!


----------



## hayley x

MrsPhillips said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Im really tired too :( But I think I'm also getting a cold too.
> 
> Ummm what you having for dinner? I have completely lost my appetite and even forget to drink :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> Well hubby made BBQ chicken and rice but I could only manage a little bit. First time I have been off my food. I think its because I am so tired. Can you take anything like sudafed when pregnant? I used to find that would stop a cold taking hold. Hope its just a few sniffles and nothing more xxxClick to expand...

Yum that sounds quite nice :) Bless him for making you it. Maybe have an early night and a lay in, then you mite feel a little bit better?. Um I'm not sure what you are allowed to take, you have to be very careful when I was really blocked up last pregnancy I was told not to even use Albas Oil as some of the ingredients arent safe in pregnancy or something :( I was like this after getting pregnant with Alex too though. I havent got the sniffles just a major headache and neck ache and my eyes really hurt :( I'll just grin and bare it lol. :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> vimto is the only thing that makes the nausea go away, so i have that by me at all time :rofl:

I read that as VOMIT :dohh: xxxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley x said:


> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Im really tired too :( But I think I'm also getting a cold too.
> 
> Ummm what you having for dinner? I have completely lost my appetite and even forget to drink :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx
> 
> Well hubby made BBQ chicken and rice but I could only manage a little bit. First time I have been off my food. I think its because I am so tired. Can you take anything like sudafed when pregnant? I used to find that would stop a cold taking hold. Hope its just a few sniffles and nothing more xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yum that sounds quite nice :) Bless him for making you it. Maybe have an early night and a lay in, then you mite feel a little bit better?. Um I'm not sure what you are allowed to take, you have to be very careful when I was really blocked up last pregnancy I was told not to even use Albas Oil as some of the ingredients arent safe in pregnancy or something :( I was like this after getting pregnant with Alex too though. I havent got the sniffles just a major headache and neck ache and my eyes really hurt :( I'll just grin and bare it lol. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Awww bless you, grinning and baring it! Lets hope it doesn't get too uncomfortable for you xxx


----------



## tansey

Had really bad lower badache after ironing for my Mum today. This with lower abdo pains and heat really knocked me. so i am resting but mum doesn't know so i'm putting on a brave face even though i'm scared :( 
Hope i'm ok tomorrow i've been really excited and positive up to this point. I'm even worried about sleeping better tonight (which i really need to do)


----------



## Shelby2007

MrsPhillips said:


> Shelby2007 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: MrsPhillips
> 
> I have bad heartburn.. and am suddenly very hungry.. but when I eat.. I have nausea!!! I too am starting to feel the exhaustion!!!
> 
> Oh poor you Shelby. If I keep nibbling then my nauseous feelings seem to dissapear. Have you tried taking something for the heartburn? Hope you have a nice sleep tonight and feel more energetic xxxClick to expand...

I have been taking tums.. but thats all.. =( Im turned off of eating right now.. and even drinking makes me feel nauseated!! i havent thrown up yet tho.. xx.. I know I need to drink more water.. but it is soo hard.. how do you keep it up?!?


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, just been reading the last few pages of posts, i havent had any nausea at all, i had it so bad with my other pregnancies but it started at 6 weeks with them so i will probably be hugging the toilet in a week or 2 :rofl: 

i want to book a scan, gonna wait to see when my nhs scan is first though, my doctor put me at 6w 2d, going by my last period but i was charting so i know my dates are correct, so my dating scan will be slightly earlier! it could only be 5 weeks away as they scan me between 11 & 13 weeks. I think my letter will be here this week. i dont mind waiting 5 weeks.


Is anyone going to find out the sex? We found out with our 2nd but not our 1st, i really want to find out this time but my hubby is saying no :hissy:


----------



## samzi

we had a chat about this last time and said we would find out. (if we get that far!)


----------



## MrsPhillips

Shelby2007 said:


> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelby2007 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: MrsPhillips
> 
> I have bad heartburn.. and am suddenly very hungry.. but when I eat.. I have nausea!!! I too am starting to feel the exhaustion!!!
> 
> Oh poor you Shelby. If I keep nibbling then my nauseous feelings seem to dissapear. Have you tried taking something for the heartburn? Hope you have a nice sleep tonight and feel more energetic xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I have been taking tums.. but thats all.. =( Im turned off of eating right now.. and even drinking makes me feel nauseated!! i havent thrown up yet tho.. xx.. I know I need to drink more water.. but it is soo hard.. how do you keep it up?!?Click to expand...

I have never been very good at drinking enough but have found I am always thirsty now. I have been drinking weak blackcurrant juice, and although I dont like cranberry juice have been mixing it with diet lemonade so I get the antioxidants from it. I find it easier if I vary what I drink then I will drink more throughout the day. I have really gone off my coffee even though I had switched to decaf so am getting better at drinking healthily as time goes on! Any tips from anyone else? x


----------



## Shelby2007

The only thing that even sounds good.. is sprite mixed with cranberry juice.. thats what i have been drinking.. and some orange gatorade.. but i have to just sip on them both throughout the day.. makes me feel bad!!!


----------



## tansey

How's everyone today? Although tired from a sleep deficit, I'm feeling better than yesterday :)


----------



## Poshie

Hey Tansey. I'm feeling okay, and have been since the word go! Although, having said that, this week I seem to be even more tired than normal. Keep waking up too early. Add to that feeling bloated/fat, I'm actually pretty good. Going to see the doc this week to get myself 'on the system' :D


----------



## MrsPhillips

tansey said:


> How's everyone today? Although tired from a sleep deficit, I'm feeling better than yesterday :)

Hey Tansey Glad to hear you are feeling better. I could not sleep last night, was tossing and turning. Think I finally dropped off about 3am. Have just got home from Tesco's, think I need a nap now LOL. I'm off to France on Thursday morning and am dreading the ferry crossing:sick:
Still having the tummy cramps which I don't mind, makes me feel pregnant so I'm not going to complain about that. Has anyone else become obsessed with watching baby programes on sky??? Because some of my annual leave I have spent at home I seem to be obsessed with watching them all xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello Mrs P :D

We don't have Sky but I console myself with the babychannel online and watch various bits on there!


----------



## MrsPhillips

Poshie said:


> Hello Mrs P :D
> 
> We don't have Sky but I console myself with the babychannel online and watch various bits on there!

OMG! There's a baby channel online?!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Yeah, just type in baby channel and it'll come up. It's babychannel.tv, enjoy :D


----------



## MrsPhillips

Poshie said:


> Yeah, just type in baby channel and it'll come up. It's babychannel.tv, enjoy :D

I will have a go, thanks for that x


----------



## nickyg

I was really tired mid morning yesterday, however, managed to sleep in a little later today. Haven't felt sick today, but feel tired. Also, a little woried as had a minute brown spot today, as I had an ectopic in December, and don't haven't had a successful pregnancy yet a little worried. Seeing doctor today to get my early scan booked. Hopefully just feeling down because of hormones.

I really want to see scan so I can relax a little and enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## tansey

I hope I sleep tonight! Mum's back at work tomorrow so I can get a nap in the day if my brother is out and then on Thursday I'm going to be with DH so i can sit around and be openly pregnant :happydance:

Poshie - i feel mega fat! I'm tired, bloated and inactive :dohh:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

what do we do now? :rofl: im feeling sick constantly (almost) so im glad abot that, yes glad :lol:

im just stuck in a rut at the moment. im going to drs on monday - feels like ages away!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i still havent felt sick, infact i dont feel pregnant :-(


----------



## tansey

no i don't feel sick (apart from with excitement). Boobs are massive though :rofl:


----------



## stardusty

I haven't really felt sick yet either :( 
the only good sign is that my boobs are really sore, and in a way, I'm loving it, its nice to have a symptom ! I just want a few more for my peace of mind :)


----------



## samzi

i get tingy BB's now and again and have had some cramps on and off. bloated in the afternoon/night as well!


----------



## 3 girlies

stardusty said:


> I haven't really felt sick yet either :(
> the only good sign is that my boobs are really sore, and in a way, I'm loving it, its nice to have a symptom ! I just want a few more for my peace of mind :)

oh i have sore boobs too! going to try & book my early scan in a minute, for peace of mind!!


----------



## samzi

im going bk to see nurse practitioner on monday, that i saw last thursday. Doubt much will happen, but im gonna try and get an early scan. fx'd for me!


----------



## stardusty

samzi said:


> im going bk to see nurse practitioner on monday, that i saw last thursday. Doubt much will happen, but im gonna try and get an early scan. fx'd for me!

Hope you can get an early scan, if not would you be able to go for a private one ? 

I've got my first mw appt tomorrow, and I'm hoping she'll refer me for an early scan because of my history. I'm not quite sure what to expect, I hope she's not a dragon !


----------



## 3 girlies

i have booked an early scan with baby bond, its on the 26th june, our 6th wedding anniversary, i will be 7+3 so im hoping we will see a heartbeat!!


----------



## MrsPhillips

I don't think I can go on any more with the now bad fitting bras and anything too tight around my belly so me and the old girls (my nans) are going to travel to the big Mothercare next friday to get me some new trousers and some comfy bras. My trousers still fit me as they did a month ago, I just cant bear anything against tum. I also can't sleep on my tummy for the same reason. In a way I'm quite excited bout getting me some comfy bras LOL xx


----------



## 3 girlies

MrsPhillips said:


> I don't think I can go on any more with the now bad fitting bras and anything too tight around my belly so me and the old girls (my nans) are going to travel to the big Mothercare next friday to get me some new trousers and some comfy bras. My trousers still fit me as they did a month ago, I just cant bear anything against tum. I also can't sleep on my tummy for the same reason. In a way I'm quite excited bout getting me some comfy bras LOL xx

ive got some bras from mothercare & they are sooooo comfy, i love them!!


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I have not posted for a while. All good here. Did a Clear Blue digital test today just to double check :rofl:.Thank goodness it came up with the words pregnant and 2-3 weeks since conception. :happydance:
I have had the occasional nauseous feeling, gone off food a little-just not knowing what I want, boobs hurting on and off, hot flushes, womb aches and cramps and today white CM on my knickers (sorry TMI) -is this normal?
:hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

msmith said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry I have not posted for a while. All good here. Did a Clear Blue digital test today just to double check :rofl:.Thank goodness it came up with the words pregnant and 2-3 weeks since conception. :happydance:
> I have had the occasional nauseous feeling, gone off food a little-just not knowing what I want, boobs hurting on and off, hot flushes, womb aches and cramps and today white CM on my knickers (sorry TMI) -is this normal?
> :hug:

it all sounds normal to me. xx


----------



## samzi

YES!!

:happydance:

we are bump buddies - woop!! :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Forgot to mention that I saw the GP yesterday and it made me laugh as I think I knew more than him after spending a while on this forum!!:rofl:
They don't really do much at this appointment, do they? I have left my details for the midwife to call and then she will arrange a scan around 12-13weeks. Can't wait!!!


----------



## samzi

:happydance:

im hoping to get an early one but we shall see


----------



## R8ch

Hi All
Can I join?
I've just built up the courage to make a ticker now I'm into the 6th week. I can't believe there's already 33 pages of this one to read :)
I haven't really had any symptoms yet. I'm get tired and my BBs seem fuller just like they would be before AF. Oh and I get bloated in the evenings - enough to have to undo my top button on my trousers - I have a right pod sometimes! And I'm quite small normally!
Thinking about going for an early scan, but not sure.
Anyways looking forwards to chatting to some people at the same stage as me - if I'm allowed in?!
Rx


----------



## MrsPhillips

R8ch said:


> Hi All
> Can I join?
> I've just built up the courage to make a ticker now I'm into the 6th week. I can't believe there's already 33 pages of this one to read :)
> I haven't really had any symptoms yet. I'm get tired and my BBs seem fuller just like they would be before AF. Oh and I get bloated in the evenings - enough to have to undo my top button on my trousers - I have a right pod sometimes! And I'm quite small normally!
> Thinking about going for an early scan, but not sure.
> Anyways looking forwards to chatting to some people at the same stage as me - if I'm allowed in?!
> Rx

Of course! Welcome and Congratulations xxx


----------



## samzi

welcome!!


----------



## Shelby2007

Welcome all the new :bfp:s
=)


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi ladies,

I've summarised my symptoms in my diary (still TTC as I haven't got the confidence to move over to Preggo Lane yet!) but thought I'd put a copy here too...

All scores out of 5

Tiredness: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 
Hunger: :munch: :munch: :munch:
Emotions: :headspin: :headspin:
Moodiness: :hissy:
Tempted to tell: :shhh: :shhh:

A little girl at school came up to me today and said "I'm going to be an aunty! My brother is having a baby!" I asked when the baby was due and she said she didn't know as brothers gf was only 6 weeks pregnant. I felt like replying along the lines of "That'll be early February then"....

Congratulations to all the recent new members. Wishing you all a Happy and Healthy pregnancy! x x x


----------



## msmith

Thanks ladies for making we welcome.
How do I get the ticker-techno-phobe here. Thanks


----------



## R8ch

Lol - oh the temptation to tell is immense. Due to the nature of work I do, I've had to tell the health and safety officer at work. I don't really mind - she's lovely and utterly discrete. She also has some experience in things going wrong too. But it felt soooo good to tell someone (and a little guilty as I've not yet seen my immediate family or close to tell face to face yet).

I had to laugh today - my SIL is pregnant with her first. They've been pretty much trying for 7 years and were told it won't happen. Well it has - naturally. She had her 12 week scan and :happydance: everything was good. I had to listen to her explain about the fact that you can't see much on this scan.....you have to drink lots of water first.... 20 week scan is better......lol. Oh if only she knew about me counting down my weeks to MY scan! I'm waiting until my first scan to tell that side of the family - she should really have all the glory as she's been trying so long. I'd hate to take that away from her. 
Thanks for the welcome
Rx


----------



## blaze777

hey all,
thought I'd jump in here as think I will be due feb 9th. will know more after my drs appointment on sat :)

Only found out today


----------



## mummysuzie22

congratulations blaze xx


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations to you ladies who have just moved in with your :bfp: I'm slightly jealous, I've known for over a week now and yet I'm still the last one due so far :cry: 

I have doctors today... I'm hoping I'll get my maternity notes again today like last time, I enjoy sitting there filling it in, and hopefully my doc will book my scan again, but last time I knew my scan date at 6 weeks so the wait was horrid :(

Hope everyones feeling ok. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

I wish my due date was a bit later though. I would love to have my baby on valentines day as it will be our 1st wedding anniversary. I have been onto Emma's diary website this morning and printed off my voucher for the mums to be pack. Anyone else done this and know whats in there? If not, I will let you know this afternoon once I have been to Lloyds Pharmacy to pick it up. 
no change with me - still feel sicky, sore BB's and tummy cramps, and just so tired! Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies - I am currently 11dpo and tested with FMU and got a faint :bfp: see pregnancy test gallery xx

Hopefully I will be joining you all and my EDD would be 20th February 2010

:happydance:

I am waiting until my tests get darker before "officially" joining but SAVE ME A SEAT! 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

woo hoo NYNM!!! xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congratulations!! Not only will we save you a seat but we'll put the kettle on too :dance: hope its not too long before you move over for good :) xxxx


----------



## tansey

Mrs Phillips I'm hoping to be a bit overdue so i can have baby on our 1st weding anniversary too 14h Feb!

How are we all today? I had a better sleep last night so feeling a bit better apart from stabbing pains on left side - owwww!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww that would be sweet..always a good chance of being overdue.. i was 14 days lol..don't have any symptoms apart from being soooo tired and sore bbs..am hoping am not aneimac this whole pregnancy again..was horrible last time..how's everyone else? xx


----------



## MrsPhillips

The docs have got my blood tests back and they are all fine which is good news. Just cannot quench my thirst today. 
What a co-incidence Tansey getting married the same day, and babys due almost the same day! -x-


----------



## Shelby2007

Yay for NYNM!!! =) congrats!

I feel VERY nauseated today.. :cry: and I just want to go home.. it is raining.. i dont feel good.. and I want my bed! :hissy:


----------



## samzi

woo, grats!!


----------



## stardusty

Evening Ladies :)

Hope you're all doing well today and not feeling too tired and sicky :(
Glad your results were good MrsPhilips, congrats Newyear, hopefully see you in here soon ! 

Had my first mw appt today, not quite what I was expecting, and I have to go back again in two weeks to have a longer 'booking in' appointment.
She's referred me for my early scan though so thats one thing, its next Tuesday so I'll be exactly 6 weeks, I'm so nervous, I just want to make sure everything is as it should be. 
Has anyone had a scan so early ? will we be able to see bean's heartbeat ?
I'm so excited but terrified !!!


----------



## samzi

ooh an early scan! im hoping to get one of those!


----------



## 3 girlies

i had an early scan with my 1st baby at 6 weeks & we saw a heartbeat, it was amazing!!


----------



## stardusty

2 girlies said:


> i had an early scan with my 1st baby at 6 weeks & we saw a heartbeat, it was amazing!!

Oh wow, I really hope we do, going to be counting the hours down until Tuesday now !!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well everything as been good but tonight i had some browny light pink blood on my tp..ever so light..called the midwife and she said keep an eye on it but it isn't uncommon..just keeping fingers crossed..brown blood is better cuz it's old blood isn't? xx


----------



## tansey

hope you're ok Mummysuzie! :hugs:

i am knackered :hissy: i cannot sleep properly!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies. how are you all?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Tansey..am not worrying about it cuz it's only a wee bit and it's brown now so it's not fresh..xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Good morning ladies - well I have made it official! got another :bfp: but with 2mu today on IC.

My LMP was 2nd May 2009, but as my cycle is so long I am going by my Ovulation date so current 3+5. Due 20th February 2010! :happydance:

I am soooo excited but sooo nervous at the same time :cloud9:

So happy to be here xxx

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations & welcome xxxx


----------



## samzi

hi ladies how are you all?

ive had cramps on and off today and got worried :huh: not been feeling as sick so got worried cos of that also!

roll on monday and seeing the nurse, REALLY hope i get an early scan.


----------



## hayley x

Heyy hope everyones ok. I had a really early scan yesterday and they saw what they thought was the gestational sac. They cant rule out ectopic and have to wait til Wednesday for another scan to know a little more hopefully. My HCG levels were 711 is this about right does anyone know?? xxx


----------



## samzi

i found this for you -

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> i found this for you -
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
> 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
> 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

:hugs: thank you... I darednt google, I was scared at what I'd find so thank you so much.

But now I'm a little worried cause my lmp was not 5 weeks ago yet and thats the bracket I fit into... does this mean even more chance of ectopic?? :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## samzi

i really dont know hun, but try not to worry. easier said than done i know :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

I wasnt worried at all until the scan. I honestly dont think its ectopic as im not in any pain I just wish they never bothered to scan me as its making me worry more!! Theres no point me worrying though I know as I cant change anything... just gotta keep myself busy til my scan on Wednesday (luckily its in the morning!) Thank you for your help :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Marydoll

Hi Everyone,
I have just confrimed my BFP this morning with clearblue digital and I reckon I will be due on 17th Feb according to online calculators. 

So can I join you all?

Hope all is well with you all xx


----------



## samzi

congrats mary, course you can join us!!


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations Mary :) welcome to 1st tri xxx


----------



## msmith

Evening all and welcome/congrats to all you new :bfp: ladies.

Was shattered last night and went to bed at 9.30pm. Slept really well so feel A ok today.

Got a call from the midwife today and she is coming to our house in 3 weeks. Very excited! She sounds lovely so all good here.

Been really busy at work today and have not felt any symptoms really. How is everyone else feeling?

:hug:


----------



## Phexia

I'm home girls but I'm too sick and tired to read though everything now and add to the list, I might do it tonight or tomorrow, sorry :( I hope everyone is well and I welcome new members :hugs:


----------



## nickyg

May have to leave you all. I've been having pains and bleeding. My blood test came back at 5. The doctor said in range, but having looked at the charts I'm at the lowest level possible. Have another blood test booked on Tuesday. Have early scan booked for Weds, as have had previous ectopic, not hopeful though. Only positive I can take away at the moment, is that if it is normal miscarriage not ectopic this time, won't have to wait so long to TTC again.

Hope everyone else has a happy and uneventful time.


----------



## lcside

nickyg said:


> May have to leave you all. I've been having pains and bleeding. My blood test came back at 5. The doctor said in range, but having looked at the charts I'm at the lowest level possible. Have another blood test booked on Tuesday. Have early scan booked for Weds, as have had previous ectopic, not hopeful though. Only positive I can take away at the moment, is that if it is normal miscarriage not ectopic this time, won't have to wait so long to TTC again.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a happy and uneventful time.

I'm so sorry - I really hope things will be ok, crossing my fingers for you hun. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

nickyg said:


> May have to leave you all. I've been having pains and bleeding. My blood test came back at 5. The doctor said in range, but having looked at the charts I'm at the lowest level possible. Have another blood test booked on Tuesday. Have early scan booked for Weds, as have had previous ectopic, not hopeful though. Only positive I can take away at the moment, is that if it is normal miscarriage not ectopic this time, won't have to wait so long to TTC again.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a happy and uneventful time.

:hugs:


----------



## Princess Leah

How do you get a Feb love bug on your signature???

Leah x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hayley x and nickyg. I hope everything works out ok for you both for up and coming bloods and scans xx :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Jan34

Hi ladies,

Please can I join? Got my :bfp: at 11dpo on Wednesday, well, I say bfp but really I mean bfps as I couldn't quite believe what I was seeing so I did 5 in total! 

Due date according to FF is 20th Feb so exactly the same as you NewYearNewMe. I've already seen GP (and whoever said they don't do much at that appt was right!), she calculated 22nd Feb but that assumes I oved on day 14 which I didn't. 

I thought I would be offered an early scan seeing as this is a clomid pregnancy but apparently not..... has anyone else been offered one?

Hayley x and Nickyg, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations Jan!! fx'd crossed for you hayley and nickyg..well still having some brown spotting so going to call the midwife again and hopefully they will give me a scan..thought it would have stopped by now.. it's only on the tp so it's only very slight but stil worrying xx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

is anyone else had a breakthrough of spots? i have loads on my face and i rarely have 1 let alone 4!!


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ i have.. my spots are huge aswell.. hope they will be gone by next week, i have a wedding to go to


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Congratulations Jan!! fx'd crossed for you hayley and nickyg..well still having some brown spotting so going to call the midwife again and hopefully they will give me a scan..thought it would have stopped by now.. it's only on the tp so it's only very slight but stil worrying xx

Thank you 

:hugs: I really hope the spotting stops soon for you ... they should offer you a scan. As its brown spotting that means its old blood so hopefully everything will be ok :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Hello girls, lots of you know me already, is it ok if I join you?


----------



## tansey

apart from my boobs i don't feel pregnant today?


----------



## Phexia

Samzi: I have loads of spots but not on my face :shy: They come in strange places like the side of my neck, boobs and one on my stomach! I do NOT feel sexy I tell you.

Tansey: I think every day is different. I don't feel very pregnant in the morning but around noon and for the rest of the day I feel like crap.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Hayley..i called the midwife again and she said since there is no pain or cramping then she wouldn't rush me to scan..have to go across the water for it cuz we live in a wee town..said i've to keep an eye on it..am not worrying too much cuz it is all brown and not alot so hoping it will stop soon..she said it can last for a while which makes me feel a bit better..xx


----------



## clarkie_TTC

can i join girls??? i am due on the 6th feb '10


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations Clarkie ... welcome to 1st tri :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Shelby2007

yay chilli!!! =)


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi Ladies,

How are we all doing. I'm still having cramps in my tummy and like some of you have a chin full of spots. nice eh! Not sure if I should worry about them or not??? I've had them since about 3DPO and when I asked the midwife she said they would probably just be stretching pains but for some reason I am worrying now! I had my right ovary removed and the omentum which hangs down over the abdomen in Feb and I'm wondering if I am just a bit sensitive because of this? The cramps are all over so I think that would rule out an eptopic as I have had them on my right side and there is no ovary there for an ectopic to be in the right tube. 
Still having the sore BB;s and nauseous feelings which is my reassurance signs! /what do you think? -x-


----------



## cfenn

hi everyone

can i jump on? im caroline, 26, mum to beautiful Theo who is 1yr old on 2nd july and currently 5 weeks pg with number 2 after a mc in april. keeping everything crossed this one is meant to be! i think im due 9th feb xx


----------



## R8ch

Hello to all the new people!!! Hope everyone is good today. Sorry to read a few of you having issues - hope they get sorted asap!
Anyone else got their first scan dates yet? Mine came through today - 30th July - argh, how long to wait?! lol I'll be 12+3
Rx


----------



## Phexia

I finally updated the list :happydance: I had to go through loads of pages so I'm really really sorry if I missed anyone, please let me know. Also, some of you didn't say your due dates so I either guessed it according to the tickers or put you in the "unknown date" group. So please tell me if anythings need updating :D

We have quite a few lovely February ladies here now and probably more to come. I welcome you all and really look forward to sharing the journey :hugs:


----------



## amyblackstone

Hello there!

Could you add me to the list? My EDD is on February 21st, 2010. I am just so excited!

Love,
Amy.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Quick Update as I am on my way out.

*Done my Digi*



:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations & welcome to all the new february love bugs :happydance:

wow NYNM its so nice to see it in writing isnt it :happydance:


Well so far i still havent felt sick....considering with my other 2 pregnancies i had awful sickness & spent most of my time hugging the toilet, i'm grateful for everyday that i feel fine!!

hope everyone else is ok??


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations to all the new mummies 2 be..still have some brown spotting but havin stretching pains today so still quite hopeful..how is everyone else? xx


----------



## tansey

I feel fine today. No symptoms apart from big round boobs - no stretching pains, nothing. Did another test though and a very strong dark line straight away :)


----------



## lcside

I've still had no pregnancy symptoms at all and I think I am about 5 weeks 2 days. With my last 2 pregnancies I was sick really badly from when I was pregnant up to about 16 weeks. Maybe this one will be different (hopefully!!!) xx


----------



## Phexia

Please girls, tell me you're hormonal and feeling a bit crazy, because I am :muaha: I'm normally a calm and rational woman but these days I'm crying and bitching like a lunatic :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi Ladies,

Can I join? I got my :bfp: yesterday and my EDD is the 19th Feb.

I'm not having a huge amount of symptoms. Bit queasy on and off, mild cramps on and off and tiny spots on my face (I usually have nothing!).

How is everyone else feeling? The tiredness hasn't really kicked in for me yet but I'm sure it will soon!


----------



## amyblackstone

Thanks for the update! Today I am completing 4 weeks and starting my 5th week... Off to month #2 of the pregnancy!

I have lower back ache, highly increased appetite, constipation, some fatigue and some mood swings now. But its all good!

leelee: When are you starting a pregnancy journal? We are only two days apart in EDD so I will keep a watch in your journal!

~Amy.


----------



## leelee

amyblackstone said:


> Thanks for the update! Today I am completing 4 weeks and starting my 5th week... Off to month #2 of the pregnancy!
> 
> I have lower back ache, highly increased appetite, constipation, some fatigue and some mood swings now. But its all good!
> 
> leelee: When are you starting a pregnancy journal? We are only two days apart in EDD so I will keep a watch in your journal!
> 
> ~Amy.

Hi Amy,

I think I will start a journal when I get a + on a digi. Am going to wait 3 more days, until I am 16 DPO to take one. Did another test, and the line is still there but want it to be as dark as the control line.

Managed to sleep until 9am this morning, which was great, as I had been waking at 6am (not like me at all!)


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Morning Ladies - Welcome Leelee :wave:

Hope everyone is ok - I have been very tired over the last few days and my boobs are more full, getting the odd twinge/shooting pain in them.

Yesterday I had a feeling that someone was tugging at my belly button from the inside - really made me feel quite queasy...

xxx


----------



## nov_mum

Hi ladies, I got my bfp last week!! Very excited as we had a MC 7 weeks ago and were keen to conceive a wee bubba. Hoping I can join you ladies and share the ups and downs.

Unfortunately the MC has mucked everything up so I don't know exactly when my due date is but My MW places me around 12th Feb according to my hcg levels so I will go with that. 

I have a 8mth old son who was born at 35 weeks and he is the love of my life (along with my fantastic hubby). We live in New Zealand, my hubby is a Brit who came to live here 7 years ago. 

I had a pretty cruisy pregnancy last time up until week 33 except for bad reflux and minor morning sickness. At 33 weeks I had a high bp and then ended up being admitted to hospital with pre-ecclampsia a week later. I was induced at 35 weeks but bubs was 5lb8oz and held his own so we luckily escaped a trip to NICU. 

We have our fingers crossed this bubba sticks and that i don't get pre-ecclampsia again.


----------



## tansey

Happy 6 weeks to me :happydance:

Huge congrats and welcome all the new BFP ladies!

Phexia - although i have no symptoms (apart from sore bg boobs) my emotions can be up and down - something small can wind me up and make me really angry quickly (and i worry coz it's like PMT) or something sad can make me nearly bawl my eyes out (try very hard to keep composure).

Hope you all have a good Sunday!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..Congratulations Tansey!! Can't believe am 7 weeks tomorrow..
seems to be flying by for me..bleeding has stopped and bbs are sore again today and am thinking it was just old blood from implantation? it was so light that now i think about it it was sort of browny yellow..who knows just glad it's cleared up..still going to epu tomorrow just to make sure everything is ok..don't want to be worried about it when i'm getting married and on my honeymoon..how is everyone else this fine weekend? xx


----------



## hayley x

nov_mum said:


> Hi ladies, I got my bfp last week!! Very excited as we had a MC 7 weeks ago and were keen to conceive a wee bubba. Hoping I can join you ladies and share the ups and downs.
> 
> Unfortunately the MC has mucked everything up so I don't know exactly when my due date is but My MW places me around 12th Feb according to my hcg levels so I will go with that.
> 
> I have a 8mth old son who was born at 35 weeks and he is the love of my life (along with my fantastic hubby). We live in New Zealand, my hubby is a Brit who came to live here 7 years ago.
> 
> I had a pretty cruisy pregnancy last time up until week 33 except for bad reflux and minor morning sickness. At 33 weeks I had a high bp and then ended up being admitted to hospital with pre-ecclampsia a week later. I was induced at 35 weeks but bubs was 5lb8oz and held his own so we luckily escaped a trip to NICU.
> 
> We have our fingers crossed this bubba sticks and that i don't get pre-ecclampsia again.

Hi welcome to 1st tri :happydance:

Sorry to hear about your previous miscarriage, sending you lots of sticky :dust: I'm due 13th so only 1 day after you :dance:

I can relate with you on the pre eclampsia. I had to be induced at 38 weeks cause of pre eclampsia and also like you I had a plain sailing pregnancy up to that point. I know I went further into pregnancy than you did but I am certainly worried about it coming back this time :cry:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## nickyg

Phexia, you can remove me from 12th Feb as I had a miscarriage. Good luck to everyone, I'm going to leave the board for a little while.


----------



## Phexia

I'm so sorry nickyg :( Take care :hugs:


----------



## leelee

nickyg said:


> Phexia, you can remove me from 12th Feb as I had a miscarriage. Good luck to everyone, I'm going to leave the board for a little while.

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you are okay (well as okay as you can be)

:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

nickyg said:


> Phexia, you can remove me from 12th Feb as I had a miscarriage. Good luck to everyone, I'm going to leave the board for a little while.

:cry: So sorry. Thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am so sorry Nickyg..thoughts are with you xx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, how are you all?


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> hey ladies, how are you all?

Heyy :)

I'm ok, cant sleep, I have my scan in less than 9 hours, I dont know if Im more nervous or excited :dohh: Hope your ok. Have you had a good day? xxx


----------



## Phexia

Good luck hayley :D


----------



## nov_mum

Thanks Hayley x, good luck for your scan!!! How exciting! I hope everything goes well for both of us this time around. How old is your first? 

Fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy and no pre-ecclampsia this time around.


----------



## amyblackstone

Hello ladies..

My second beta hCg numbers have come in. My first, at 13 DPO, was 281. But my doc wasn't convinced, since I have an ovarian cyst. :( She scared me no end by talking about ectopic and other possible complications - not one good word saying things may be okay. She said let's hope this doubles, in a very hopeless way. Don't get me wrong, she is a nice lady, but she just didn't seem to believe I could conceive naturally (I was going to her for infertility treatment before we got our naturally conceived :bfp: ). It scared me no end. 

Anyhow, the new hCg count (as of 15 DPO) is 831. It has tripled! I am just so thankful I could cry. I hope the doc believes me now. Praying to God this baby is a sticky, I have had a loss before and can't bear to go through that again.

So, do you know anything about the normal beta values at 13 DPO and 15 DPO? 

Good luck to all you ladies! Hayley, good luck for the scan! How exciting! 

Love,
Amy.


----------



## samzi

hey, i had an alright day ty. up early again, on a work day :( probably going to try get back to sleep soon (fx'd!!) goodluck for your scan today! I have drs this morn to tell em bout this... doubt anything will happen but yeah!!


----------



## tansey

Samzi I am going docs today too! and knackered too!


----------



## 2bananas

Hi everyone, can I join in with you all :)

I got my BFP on saturday (13th June) and I am 4 weeks pregnant. Worrying myself that something is going to go wrong.

Due date is 20th February 2010. Looking for a buddy to chat with to keep me sane during the first 12 weeks!

Have my first midwife appointment on the 2nd July so im looking forrward to that.

I didnt find out I was pregnant so early on last time with my dd and so now I feel like everything is so far away!

Wish me lots of luck, just want to get to 12 weeks already!

Congrats to everybody else having a february bub!! x


----------



## leelee

2bananas said:


> Hi everyone, can I join in with you all :)
> 
> I got my BFP on saturday (13th June) and I am 4 weeks pregnant. Worrying myself that something is going to go wrong.
> 
> Due date is 20th February 2010. Looking for a buddy to chat with to keep me sane during the first 12 weeks!
> 
> Have my first midwife appointment on the 2nd July so im looking forrward to that.
> 
> I didnt find out I was pregnant so early on last time with my dd and so now I feel like everything is so far away!
> 
> Wish me lots of luck, just want to get to 12 weeks already!
> 
> Congrats to everybody else having a february bub!! x

Hi 2bananas!

I am due on the 19th Feb so just one day ahead of you. I also want to get to 12 weeks safe and sound. Have decided not to worry though, as I want to enjoy it as much as I can.


----------



## samzi

well been to drs - nout much happened, notes put on the system, blood pressure taken, midwife form given. ive filled it in but im not giving it in until mc date from december has passed. so just over a week to go and then midwife will be in touch between 8 and 10 weeks.

no early scan but thats ok, just hope and pray this sticks good and proper!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck at your scan today hayley. xxx


i still feel fine although i feel a bit rough if i stay up too late at night!! I'm excited about my early scan next friday. Its going quite quick for me now, cant believe i'm almost 6 weeks already!! its only 5 weeks till my nhs scan :happydance:


----------



## samzi

your 6 weeks tomorrow too!! :happydance:

i have nothing sorted yet, waiting for 7+2 to go past!


----------



## hayley x

Thank you for all of the good lucks :) 

Scan went well today ... I have made a post in 1st tri about it if you want to read it as still unsure whether I have an ectopic too... but for now the pregnancy they can definately see in the uterus is progressing well and has grown so much since Wednesday :dance:

Here's my little bubble with a yolk sac :happydance:



:hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

nov_mum said:


> Thanks Hayley x, good luck for your scan!!! How exciting! I hope everything goes well for both of us this time around. How old is your first?
> 
> Fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy and no pre-ecclampsia this time around.

Hi. My first, he would be 12 weeks on Thursday. Sadly he died from SIDS when he was 12 days old :cry:

Do you know if pre eclampsia is likely to return? I know its more common in first pregnancies but not sure on the likeliness of it happening again :shrug:

Hope your ok :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Phexia

I love the pic hayley, so cute :D Glad it's growing and I hope there's no ectopic in there too.


----------



## tansey

cute pic Hayley!

Off to the docs in an hour - i don't feel preggo, DHs flight is delayed , I had red when i wiped earlier and it's not my normal doc :dohh:
Oh well i shall plaster a happy face on :)


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> Thank you for all of the good lucks :)
> 
> Scan went well today ... I have made a post in 1st tri about it if you want to read it as still unsure whether I have an ectopic too... but for now the pregnancy they can definately see in the uterus is progressing well and has grown so much since Wednesday :dance:
> 
> Here's my little bubble with a yolk sac :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 24037
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> xxxxxxxx


Hi Hayley,

The scan photo is so cute. I really hope everything goes well for you after all you have been through

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

tansey said:


> cute pic Hayley!
> 
> Off to the docs in an hour - i don't feel preggo, DHs flight is delayed , I had red when i wiped earlier and it's not my normal doc :dohh:
> Oh well i shall plaster a happy face on :)

Tansey, I hope all is okay at the doctors. Were you due to go today or did you make an appointment after you saw the red

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

hope it goes well. mention about the spotting :hugs:


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> hope it goes well. mention about the spotting :hugs:

Glad the doc appointment went well for you Samzi.


----------



## samzi

thanks hun :hugs:

now for the next few weeks to fly by (esp next week and then i can hand in MW form)


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> now for the next few weeks to fly by (esp next week and then i can hand in MW form)

I know the date you are talking about and hope it goes quickly for you. Then you can start to kick back and relax a bit.

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

has anyone else got a linea nigra? i think i have, OH can see it too.


----------



## samzi

update - my mum can also see it. read up on them and you dont usually get them until 2nd tri. whats going on there then?!


----------



## tansey

well docs was a total disappointment - just gave me the details of the MW and said FX!

MW is going on holiday so seeing her on 30th June :(


----------



## samzi

:hugs: sorry it didnt go as expected.


----------



## Babyhopes

could i join/?.....6 weeks this sat with my third, due around 9/10th? feb xx


----------



## popular79

would like to join am due my feb baby an the 18th xxx


----------



## tansey

Hi Babyhopes and Popular and congrats!


----------



## hayley x

Babyhopes said:


> could i join/?.....6 weeks this sat with my third, due around 9/10th? feb xx

I will also be 6 weeks this sat :dance: I am due on 13th Feb xxx

Congratulations on your :bfp:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

popular79 said:


> would like to join am due my feb baby an the 18th xxx

:happydance: welcome to 1st tri, congratulations on your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats girls on you BFP's!! xx


----------



## Phexia

Welcome new girls, I've added you to the list :D How are you all feeling? :hugs: I now count 42 members in the group!

mummysuzie22: have you had more spotting?

2girlies: I have an early scan on Friday too!!! :happydance: I hope we get pics :)

amyblackstone: I put your numbers in an HCG calculator I found online and they're are spot on! :D :D

The morning sickness is making me a bit miserable and I'm getting nervous about the scan next Friday. I don't have any reason to be paranoid, the MS is a good sign, but I can't help getting a bit stressed for it. I'm also really confused about the boob pain. When I was pregnant with my daughters I got really really sore boobs, I could hardly walk or lie in any position and the morning sickness came around 7 weeks. But now my boobs were only a bit achy if I poked them and the MS came almost straight away. So, am I having boys or twins? :rofl:


----------



## tansey

Anyone go NO symptoms?


----------



## samzi

morning girlies.

6 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont know what happened over night but i woke up this morning & my boobs are sooooo sore & i feel really sick....couldnt manage to eat breakfast today. I forgot how horrible morning sickness is!! I have also been so light headed, i keep feeling like i need to lay down!!

hope you all feel ok!! :hugs:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Hi everyone!

I'm 33 and pregnant with my 3rd and 5 + 1 ( I think!). My EDD is 12th February 2010 :)

I have very sore boobs and slight nausea at certain smells but not too bad yet, but I had it bad with my other 2 so I know it will come!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..no spotting has gone Phexia..i think it might have been old implantation blood..i had it with my other one so thinking it might have been that..I only have sore bbs Tansey..nothing else..same symptoms as my last one so thinking this might be another boy..last time i had a feeling it was a boy and i was right..How's everyone else? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

LoobyLou75 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm 33 and pregnant with my 3rd and 5 + 1 ( I think!). My EDD is 12th February 2010 :)
> 
> I have very sore boobs and slight nausea at certain smells but not too bad yet, but I had it bad with my other 2 so I know it will come!

congratulations. I am expecting my 3rd too. I am only a few days ahead of you, i'm due 9th feb. I have felt soooo sick today, i hate it, i had it bad with my other 2 & was hoping this time would be different....but its the same :hissy:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Thanks 2 girlies :)

I have a girl and a boy and although felt very sick with my DD I wasn't actually physically sick but with my DS I was, in fact I had it worse with him!


----------



## hayley x

Morning ladies :)

Congratulations and welcome to those with new :bfp: s :dance:

Happy 6 weeks Samzi - Little bit jealous 

Good luck to those with scans coming up. 

Hope everyone are ok xxxx


----------



## glitterbug

Morning ladies. Just an update, although not a particularly fun one!! 

Nausea has taken over my life and is making me miserable!! I am so tired all the time and this seems to make the nausea worse!! I feel like I have constant travel sickness and it's horrible!! It seems worse when standing or walking around!! I am yet to be sick, but it's getting to the point where I wish I could be as it might make me feel better!!
Don't suppose it would be so bad if it wasn't all day!! 

Apart from that, sore bbs which are worse in the mornings and limbs made of lead!!

Loving it so far!!:rofl: Hope everyone else is feeling okay this morning!


----------



## MrsPhillips

HI Ladies, and welcome all newbies!

How are we all today? I had a bad nights sleep woke up at 3 feeling really sick. Managed to get back off but now feel so shattered and sick still. I have to go to work soon and won't be home til 10pm :cry:

Has everyone got a scan booked in then? I don't get to see the midwife for another 3 weeks and have heard nothing about a scan???? -x-


----------



## samzi

ive not. midwife form being handed in this arvo to get the ball rolling


----------



## glitterbug

MrsP - I haven't got a scan booked. I have about 3 weeks until I see the midwife and was told that she would arrange the scan then!! I think it depends on where you are really!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I have another scan in 2 weeks but just cuz i've had the spotting..won't have my booking scan till 12 weeks..have my booking in appt next wednesday so just depends on where you live xx


----------



## tansey

Hi all! :wave:
I am so sorry i said i had no symptoms - while on here earlier i got a headache and went upstairs and suddenly felt really sick! I brushed my teeth and had a shower and feel ok now. It has reminded me how scared i get being sick, especially when i'm by myself!
I am selling stuff on ebay to get some money together for a private scan. Anyway postman calls and there's my appointment with specailst about my fibroids, only for THIS Saturday! I'm going to go even though i can't have the op and tell them i am preggo when i'm there and hope they still scan me to look at fibroids :happydance: I am so excited!

Also I actually had a half decent sleep last night and nips not as sore so can sleep on my front! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

i dunno when il get mine, i guess in a few weeks time? will see when she calls me.


----------



## Shelby2007

I have my first apt on Friday.. but no scan until hopefully next week! 

I have had loads of nausea.. and didnt sleep well at all either MrsPhillips :cry: 

My bbs are really hard like melons.. and sort of sore today. And I have a headache!


----------



## AimeeM

Hey everyone, not sure of my exact date till i get my scan but will be around the 22nd if i can add my name :)


----------



## LoobyLou75

Hi AimeeJ

You're my closest in distance pregnancy buddy!

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## LollyPop24

Got my BFP yesterday and by my calculations am due on 21st Feb 2010 so my little Pip (I read somewhere it's the size of an apple pip) will be a love bug. This will (fingers crossed) be my 1st bubba. Congratulations to all you girls also expecting xxx


----------



## nov_mum

Hi ladies, well no symptoms here except for spotty oliy skin (must be the pregnancy glow!hehehehe) and being a bit tired. I'm kinda looking forward to some nausea so it feels more real and I can rest assured this little one is settingup for the long haul. 

I love that you call your wee one 'Pip' LollyPop24. That's so cute. My son was shrimp for a while as the pics of a we read somewhere they were like a wee shrimp. Then he bacame sammy the shrimp, then just sammy. We almost gave him Samuel as a middle name but decided against it. 

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## LoobyLou75

Congratulations Lollypop24!

I am so not sleeping well on a night at mo. Always wake up bursting to go to the toilet and find it hard to get comfortable in bed. Boobs sore and defo feeling nauseaus now. Trying to summon up the energy to eat breakfast!

Hope everyone's ok today. xx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies!


----------



## 3 girlies

morning Samzi, how are you today??

I got up & had a biscuit & although i wouldnt say i feel great, i feel better than i did yesterday!! I was moaning the other day that i have no symptoms so i cant really moan now, all good signs i suppose!!

hope you are all well.


----------



## samzi

im alright thanks. got a headache but other than that im good! :)


----------



## tansey

Morning. I feel ok at the mo but just wake up really early and feel wide awake and like i need to do something. Still have to pee several times in the night but i'm not as tired as i was up to now.
Going to do some gentle exercise on my wii today :)


----------



## samzi

ok sorry if this is tmi, but has anyone had the big O since getting pregnant? i did last night :blush: and i got really bad cramps for a few secs and then it stopped. read up about it cos i was a bit worried, but all is ok :)


----------



## tansey

I'm too scared for sex and DH more than me - I fall into the over 35 and already had 1 MC where they say i can be more at risk. About a week ago i felt horny though so we fooled around but we bottled out :blush:


----------



## LollyPop24

Morning everyone. Feeling pretty good this morning. The odd cramp and a bit of nausea (feeding the cats this morning was horrible, the smell nearly made me sick) but apart from that I'm great. How is everyone else?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..well ever since my scan on Monday am needing to go to the loo every hour lol..was moanin i didn't have any symptoms other than sore bbs..need to be careful what i ask for lol. xx


----------



## 2bananas

Hi all.

Hope you all have a good day! Am i the only one feeling totally bored by how long a wait it is til the bub comes?

x


----------



## Phexia

Me and OH have sex every other day or so, haven't had any problems except some period type pain once.


----------



## pregnant&21

hi guys i found out today im pregnant, with a week late on my period it must make me about 4/5weeks gone.. does that mean ill be having a february baby??

im quite scared cause im only 21 and havent told anyone but the daddy whos in ibiza (which i love.. not) so im feeling pretty alone... 
anyone who could help and let me kno what to expect or do would be sooo appreiciated!! 
my only symptoms are really really tired, feeling sick but not being sick and wierd stomach aches.. like period but weirder.. 

congratualations to everyone!! :) 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

it does :happydance:

congratulations :hugs:

check out www.countdowntopregnancy.com and go to tools & resources and click on extended due date calculator - you will be able to see how far you are, EDD etc :)


----------



## AimeeM

Thank you LoobyLou75, i am feeling sick tonight. Wow it actually feels good to feel sick :)
When i brushed my teath this morning it caused me to seriously gag too lol.

I am so happy to have our little bun in the oven that i am going to cherish every symptom!

:hug:


----------



## Mommy2Be1

Hi!!

Looks like I'll be joining this little group!! :D I am due February 12th 2010!!


----------



## Mommy2Be1

pregnant&21 said:


> hi guys i found out today im pregnant, with a week late on my period it must make me about 4/5weeks gone.. does that mean ill be having a february baby??
> 
> im quite scared cause im only 21 and havent told anyone but the daddy whos in ibiza (which i love.. not) so im feeling pretty alone...
> anyone who could help and let me kno what to expect or do would be sooo appreiciated!!
> my only symptoms are really really tired, feeling sick but not being sick and wierd stomach aches.. like period but weirder..
> 
> congratualations to everyone!! :)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats! Don't be scared. I'm 21 too and my husband as well. We'll both be 22 when the baby is born! :cloud9:


----------



## AimeeM

I was 19 when i had my son. All your worries will go when you have that little baby in your arms.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies - I have hardly any symptoms just really spotty skin and feeling very tired in the day at work, but not sure if this is just the heat?

Bit worried about the lack of symptoms.....

For you ladies who have got MS - when did it start? or is it too early for that sort of stuff?


----------



## 3 girlies

NewYearNewMe said:


> Hi ladies - I have hardly any symptoms just really spotty skin and feeling very tired in the day at work, but not sure if this is just the heat?
> 
> Bit worried about the lack of symptoms.....
> 
> For you ladies who have got MS - when did it start? or is it too early for that sort of stuff?

i started feeling sick yesterday, it depends though, you might be lucky & not feel sick at all. x


----------



## 2bananas

Mommy2Be1 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining this little group!! :D I am due February 12th 2010!!

congratulations!

x


----------



## MrsPhillips

evening! Does anyone else have swollen ankles? I thought this happened at the end but mine are really swollen today. I work in retail so am on my feet all day but this hardly ever happens to me normally unless its xmas! -x-


----------



## hayley x

Hello ladies :) Hope your all well.

Welcome to the newbies congrats on your :bfp: s :dance:

Dont worry about your age, that doesnt matter when it comes to caring for your baby. I had my son at 19 and I wouldnt change my age when I had him, a baby makes your life feel complete, its the best feeling in the world.

As for symptoms I have none other than tiredness. No ms nothing :( But then I was like that last time, no major sickness or anything. I have the odd cramp but thats pretty normal.

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

i started getting symptoms yesterday that is why i got a test. I keep getting heartburn quite bad, not so much a burning sensation but chest discomfort. I started with sickness today but it is only mild except when i brushed my teeth this morning, the toothbrush made me gag. I had a bloody nose the day before the :bfp:
That is it really, no sore boobs at all, though i did have a stomach ache the past two days.


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi All...and Congratulations to all the newly pregnant ladies! I can't wait to share the next 7 and a bit months with you all!

My symptoms in summary:
3weeks 6days - [email protected] - This week I had:
- Bloating
- Spots
- Sore breasts (sharp shooting pains)

4weeks 6 days - This week I had:
- Breasts seem to have grown
- Some twinges in area of uterus
- A bit of tiredness started kicking in

5weeks 6days - This week I had:
- Heartburn
- Sleep issues (tired, but interrupted sleep)
- Continued tiredness (needing to sleep in late PM)
- Sore breasts still

6weeks 6 days - (I'm in this week at the moment)
- Sickness kicks in
- Gone off all food
- I'm suddenly mega sensitive to all smells
- Really tired always!
- Breasts are heavy and awkward at night!

All in all, I'm feeling worse and worse... which I hope is a positive thing, reflection a healthy growing baby!

I've started a pregnancy journal for those of you that are interested but most important news in my little world is that I have an early scan booked for next Monday evening. Keep your fingers crossed for me...x


----------



## leelee

Thanks for that HayleyJa, that is very useful!

Welcome to all the newbies!

I don't have any symptoms. Just a few twinges, feeling a bit tired and my boobs are tender.

If I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't think anything of it.


----------



## lcside

Well morning sickness has started for me today - physically sick this morning and feeling really tired. Only another 7 weeks of this till 2nd tri. xx


----------



## nov_mum

Mommy2Be1 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining this little group!! :D I am due February 12th 2010!!

Looks like we are sharing the same EDD!!! Congrats!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies. how are you?


----------



## tansey

Morning!
I cannot sleep past 6:30 :hissy: and to get up several times in the night - the disturbed sleep is a pain!
Oh well at least the sun is shining! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

last few days ive managed to get back to sleep for an hour or so, but last week i woke up every day at about 6am or something and couldnt get back to sleep!!


----------



## AimeeM

I woke up at 6 am this morning and the sun was blazing! I love the sun but at that time in a morning i am not so happy to see it :hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

i feel sick again today, i have just put on some travel band things that are supposed to help, so far they havent worked at all!! Its getting me down, suddenly 2nd tri seems so far away :hissy: this is definately going to be my last baby, 3 pregnancies with bad sickness is plenty for me!!

hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## samzi

im not feeling as ucky as yday, hardly any tummy cramps :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Hi all,

Is it normal for me to be having so many period type pains at this stage of pregnancy? Its driving me mad and keep thinking im going to start bleeding, its really getting to me whats causing the pain?


----------



## AimeeM

I feel great today. Just very hungry all the time. Has anyone not had sore boobs yet? Mine are not sore in the slightest and with my son i never got soreness at all either. With my last pregnancy which ended in m/c they were sore as hell from day 1 of missed af.


----------



## kisskadee

Hey! Im Due 1st feb!! Yay, Im so excited!


----------



## Shelby2007

This week my nausea has been outrageous!!! No puking yet tho.. thanks gosh!

Ive found that drinking peppermint tea (sips.. not guzzling.. :rofl: ) have helped me with my nausea.. doesnt complelty take it away.. but it does help..


----------



## hayley x

AimeeJ said:


> I feel great today. Just very hungry all the time. Has anyone not had sore boobs yet? Mine are not sore in the slightest and with my son i never got soreness at all either. With my last pregnancy which ended in m/c they were sore as hell from day 1 of missed af.

I dont have sore boobs yet either. I had them from day 1 with Alex but the biggest symptom I have is tiredness literally nothing else :( xxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi Ladies, Hope you're all well. My friend said something quite wise today when I was moaning about my 4 trips to the loo in the night. She said its your body preparing you for getting up numerous times in the night for when baby is here and needs nappy changing or feeding etc.... Not sure why but it made me feel tons better about it -x-


----------



## Shelby2007

MrsPhillips said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you're all well. My friend said something quite wise today when I was moaning about my 4 trips to the loo in the night. She said its your body preparing you for getting up numerous times in the night for when baby is here and needs nappy changing or feeding etc.... Not sure why but it made me feel tons better about it -x-

Aww.. I love that! What great advice!:baby:


----------



## AimeeM

> I dont have sore boobs yet either. I had them from day 1 with Alex but the biggest symptom I have is tiredness literally nothing else xxx

Yeah Hayley, same here, i have just got up after an hour in bed! I woke up very ratty though....


----------



## tansey

Wishing Phexia loads of luck for her scan this morning! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Good luck Phexia! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Good luck Phexia..let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Phexia

I'm back from the scan. Baby is measuring a bit small compared to my dates but doctor said it was normal. I saw a heartbeat! In the pic you can see the dotted line, that's the fetus ;)

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3381/3641094254_0d9916fb20.jpg?v=0


----------



## leelee

Aww so cute!

Congratulations!


----------



## hayley x

:D fabulous picture :dance: What gestation was little bean measuring? Hope you post your photo in the February love bugs scan gallery :D congratulations xxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

That is brilliant that you saw your little ones heartbeat, i am very happy for you :D


----------



## Phexia

hayley x said:


> :D fabulous picture :dance: What gestation was little bean measuring? Hope you post your photo in the February love bugs scan gallery :D congratulations xxxxx

Uhmm .. do we have a scan gallery? :rofl: :shy:


----------



## hayley x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/147375-february-love-bugs-scan-gallery.html

There ya go :) xx


----------



## Chilli

Phexia, congrats - I had a scan too today, but forgot to ask for pic!!!

Have had awful 24hrs as had blood tests this week to check bhcg levels, came back as dropping by 1000 in 2days and doc told me that had had another MC. :cry:She booked me for a scan this morning to work out when exactly had happened and what was going on, Sonographer says "Well, I can see a heartbeat" and there it was clear as day! Measurements all bang on for dates and gynae told me to try not to worry about bloods as all is well. :happydance:

I feel like I've been given my life back after an awful night of tears and upset. Actually it's been an awful week... but now all seems to be ok and I can look forward again!!! Yipee
Next scan next Friday afternoon (they are doing training so offering free scans and pics)!


----------



## hayley x

Chilli said:


> Phexia, congrats - I had a scan too today, but forgot to ask for pic!!!
> 
> Have had awful 24hrs as had blood tests this week to check bhcg levels, came back as dropping by 1000 in 2days and doc told me that had had another MC. :cry:She booked me for a scan this morning to work out when exactly had happened and what was going on, Sonographer says "Well, I can see a heartbeat" and there it was clear as day! Measurements all bang on for dates and gynae told me to try not to worry about bloods as all is well. :happydance:
> 
> I feel like I've been given my life back after an awful night of tears and upset. Actually it's been an awful week... but now all seems to be ok and I can look forward again!!! Yipee
> Next scan next Friday afternoon (they are doing training so offering free scans and pics)!

:cloud9: thats amazing :) so happy to read a positive outcome!! You must have been the happiest woman alive to go in there thinking your baby had died but then to see a heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9:

congratulations

cant wait to see next weeks piccies :) xxx


----------



## leelee

Chilli said:


> Phexia, congrats - I had a scan too today, but forgot to ask for pic!!!
> 
> Have had awful 24hrs as had blood tests this week to check bhcg levels, came back as dropping by 1000 in 2days and doc told me that had had another MC. :cry:She booked me for a scan this morning to work out when exactly had happened and what was going on, Sonographer says "Well, I can see a heartbeat" and there it was clear as day! Measurements all bang on for dates and gynae told me to try not to worry about bloods as all is well. :happydance:
> 
> I feel like I've been given my life back after an awful night of tears and upset. Actually it's been an awful week... but now all seems to be ok and I can look forward again!!! Yipee
> Next scan next Friday afternoon (they are doing training so offering free scans and pics)!

Aw, so happy for you. That's fab news. It great to hear of a positive outcome.

:hugs:


----------



## WTTMommy

:hi:

Feels really weird saying this, but I guess it has to sink in soon! I got my :bfp: this morning. Based on my LMP, I'm due Feb 28th, 2010. :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations WTTCmommy..xx


----------



## hayley x

oooh just thought soon the people getting :bfp: s will be due in March :D xxx

Congratulations on your :bfp: WTTMommy xx


----------



## Chilli

I think I was Hayley and I still can't quite believe it!!!!
Welcome WTTMommy - a leap year baby!!!! maybe?


----------



## LollyPop24

WTTMommy said:


> :hi:
> 
> Feels really weird saying this, but I guess it has to sink in soon! I got my :bfp: this morning. Based on my LMP, I'm due Feb 28th, 2010. :)

Congratulations!!!x


----------



## 2bananas

WTTMommy said:


> :hi:
> 
> Feels really weird saying this, but I guess it has to sink in soon! I got my :bfp: this morning. Based on my LMP, I'm due Feb 28th, 2010. :)

congratulations to you x


----------



## tansey

congrats WTTMommy!

Chilli so glad you had good news!

I'm at the consultants tomorrow and just praying that the bleeding doesn't get any worse and i get to see LO and HB tomorrow. I'm in so much pain - that's why i'm up and not in bed! FX i get to show you all my scan pic.


----------



## 3 girlies

tansey said:


> congrats WTTMommy!
> 
> Chilli so glad you had good news!
> 
> I'm at the consultants tomorrow and just praying that the bleeding doesn't get any worse and i get to see LO and HB tomorrow. I'm in so much pain - that's why i'm up and not in bed! FX i get to show you all my scan pic.

good luck hun, hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Goodluck Tansey xx


----------



## Chilli

Hope you get good news Tansey, let us know


----------



## samzi

goodluck tan


----------



## mrsmac

Hi can i join you ladies in this group ?? i am due with baby number 3 on 2/2/2010 my DH birthday xx


----------



## leelee

Welcome MrsMac

Tansey - I hope all goes well for you today x


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations mrsmac :happydance:

how is everyone feeling today? i still have bad nausea but the sickness bands are making it bearable, i took them off while i had a bath & i felt so ill so i put them back on again!!


----------



## samzi

im feeling real sick at the moment and got a few lil tummy cramps. did another 'bump' pic and put it together with my first one from last week, not sure if i can see a difference or not:rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Good Luck Tansey... really hope you get a piccy to share with us :)

welcome mrsmac congratulations on your :bfp: :dance:

xxx


----------



## tansey

No scan today but my cervix is closed which is good. I have to go back tomorrow for a scan and blood results - FX!


----------



## samzi

goodluck hun


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck hun, i hope all is well.

Congrats to all the :bfp:ers :)


----------



## teenie212

i would like to join im due february 18th but it not been confirmed by scan yet thats just what the doc worked out!


----------



## stardusty

Hi girlies, 
Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best and lots of love.
I've been told that my pregnancy is either ectopic or failing, and so I will not be a mummy quite yet. 
I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond x x x x x


----------



## hayley x

stardusty said:


> Hi girlies,
> Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best and lots of love.
> I've been told that my pregnancy is either ectopic or failing, and so I will not be a mummy quite yet.
> I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond x x x x x

:cry: I'm really sorry to read this. I hope to see you back in 1st tri when you are ready. sending you lots of :hugs: xxxx


----------



## leelee

stardusty said:


> Hi girlies,
> Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best and lots of love.
> I've been told that my pregnancy is either ectopic or failing, and so I will not be a mummy quite yet.
> I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond x x x x x

I am so sorry to hear that

:hugs:


----------



## amyblackstone

So sorry to hear that Stardusty :hugs: Hope another sticky bean will come your way real soon... :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

stardusty said:


> Hi girlies,
> Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best and lots of love.
> I've been told that my pregnancy is either ectopic or failing, and so I will not be a mummy quite yet.
> I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond x x x x x

I am so sorry for you sweet.

lots of love to you x


----------



## AimeeM

Stardusty i am really, really sorry to hear this. Keep your chin up chick xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone else have very little symptoms? I am not even really tired (well no more than usual). It is starting to worry me a little bit. I know it is terrible to wish myself sick but I'm not really feeling anything :(


----------



## 3 girlies

leelee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone else have very little symptoms? I am not even really tired (well no more than usual). It is starting to worry me a little bit. I know it is terrible to wish myself sick but I'm not really feeling anything :(

i felt fine until i hit 6 weeks....now i feel awful!!! dont panic if you feel fine, it just means that your body can cope better with the hormones than others.


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone else have very little symptoms? I am not even really tired (well no more than usual). It is starting to worry me a little bit. I know it is terrible to wish myself sick but I'm not really feeling anything :(
> 
> i felt fine until i hit 6 weeks....now i feel awful!!! dont panic if you feel fine, it just means that your body can cope better with the hormones than others.Click to expand...

Thanks 2girlies,

It will probably all hit me at the 6 week stage! Apart from bloating, I don't feel pregnant at all!


----------



## 3 girlies

leelee said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone else have very little symptoms? I am not even really tired (well no more than usual). It is starting to worry me a little bit. I know it is terrible to wish myself sick but I'm not really feeling anything :(
> 
> i felt fine until i hit 6 weeks....now i feel awful!!! dont panic if you feel fine, it just means that your body can cope better with the hormones than others.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks 2girlies,
> 
> It will probably all hit me at the 6 week stage! Apart from bloating, I don't feel pregnant at all!Click to expand...


i said that in this thread about a week ago, now look at me moaning about feeling ill :rofl:
i hope you have it easy with no sickness, its really horrible!!


----------



## Chilli

Sorry star dusty, hope you are coping ok. Lots of:hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Leelee, apart from constipation i feel 100% not pregnant, in fact i feel like i need to do some more tests but OH wont let me. Dunno though, with my son i had nothing at all until around 22 weeks i started with nausea so hopefully it is normal.


----------



## krockwell

February 27th - Pregnant after 3 m/c and being on Clomid & Metformin for 3 months. 
Here's hoping for a sticky bean!


----------



## hayley x

Awww massive congratulations to you Krockwell :) wishing you all the best with this pregnancy sending you lots of sticky :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## Phexia

I've added all the new girls to the list. Welcome to the group :hugs:


----------



## samzi

welcome new ladies :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Welcome new ladies..Leelee i didn't have any symptoms with my 1st and he is a healthy 2 year old now and don't have any symptoms with this one and had a scan and having another healthy one so don't worry..like someone else said just means our bodies can cope ook with the hormones..consider yourself lucky  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have had an awful night, being sick constantly!! i feel exhausted now! I have managed to eat some toast & i'm starting to feel a bit better. I will be glad when this parts over so i can start to enjoy being pregnant!!

how are you all today?


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

im ok today, wanna go back to sleep though - been awake since 6.15. sadly i cant as i have to get ready for work soon :hissy:


----------



## hayley x

heyy hope everyones ok. I woke up feeling a bit sick this morning but soon wore off... my boobs hurt on and off I'm desperate for some symptoms. LOL. Had my scan this morning BABY HAD A HEARTBEAT :happydance: xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's brilliant Hayley xx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow hayley thats fantastic!

ive got my scan on friday, i hope my baby has a heartbeat too!! I'm starting to get really nervous!!


----------



## cath

Brilliant news Hayley :happydance:


----------



## stardusty

Hello again ladies, 
I feel a bit cautious writing this because I don't want to jinx myself, but things have taken a considerable upwards turn. 

I went for a scan this morning so they could confirm the ectopic...........but, they advised me its definitely in my uterus, and that there was a tiny heartbeat !!!!!!!!!

I'm not out of the woods yet, so I won't put my ticker or Lovebugs sig back just yet, as they've said I'm still very high risk, but for now, my little bean is fighting ! 

I'm in total shock, and absolutely thrilled, I now have a two week wait before they will re-scan, I will be a bag of nerves until then


Hope everyone else is doing ok. Congrats to any new peeps, and 
thank you all for your support when it looked like things were going to be so very different. Here's keeping fingers crossed that things stay positive 

:hug::hug:


----------



## samzi

aww, so glad to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhillips

congrats stardusty and hayleyx. I'm really pleased for you both.

I've been having a few off mornings. Since the start have always felt nauseous but the last 3 mornings I have woken up and running to the toilet thinking I am going to be really sick, shaking and a bit dizzy (I dont rush around first thing either). This morning it seemed to pass after I had a yogurt so I am wondering if it might have something to do with sugar levels over night? Does anyone else have these symptons aswell as the icky feeling throughout the day? I am going to go to the docs on wednesday just in case it is sugar or something. I have hypothyroidism so know my hormones are all over the place at best of times but he checked them 3 weeks ago and said they're fine. 

Hope everyone else is doing good Xx


----------



## Shelby2007

Hey ladies! i had my first apt on Friday.. nothing special. Been feeling very sickly today.. 
Also - good news.. I have a scan on friday!! yay. =) please keep me in your thoughts on that day.. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley that is great stuff!:)

Stardusty, that is totally fantastic hun, i am so thrilled for you, i got a lump in my throat reading that. Sending you the world of sticky :dust:

I am still fine, feeling 100% non pregnant still.


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's brilliant Startdusty..so happy for you xx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

7 weeks today!


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> 7 weeks today!

me too :happydance:


----------



## cath

Brilliant news Stardusy, I'm so pleased. Keeping everything crossed for you
Happy 7 weeks Samzi & 2 girlies
Shelby, good luck for Friday hun


----------



## glitterbug

Mornin ladies. Conratulations on all the lovely scans. I don't have mine until the 24th July when i'll be 12 weeks so still ages to go. 
Thought the nausea had left me but it would appear that it was back in full force last night when I got home from work. Tired hungry ad sicky!! Not a nice combination! 

Hope everyone is well today. xxx


----------



## MummyCarly

Hello I'm new, May I join please? :)

Due 18th Feb 2010!


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi All... 
I've put a full update in my journal, but in short, at the scan yesterday my blob had a heartbeat too! I'm over the moon. I'm sorry I've not written much over here recently - been feeling pretty yuk unfortunately!
Hope you're all doing well... x x x


----------



## littledancer

Stardusty!! That all sounds great!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Girls,

Can I please join too?
From my dates, I am due 20th Feb 2010 :)

Im from Surrey, UK, I was pregnant before but had to say goodbye to my very much wanted daughter at 14 weeks pregnant, I am pregnant again, im so happy, but terrified!

I have a scan tomorrow, just to check the pregnancy is going as it should!

So thats me, :hi:

xx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Can I please join too?
> From my dates, I am due 20th Feb 2010 :)
> 
> Im from Surrey, UK, I was pregnant before but had to say goodbye to my very much wanted daughter at 14 weeks pregnant, I am pregnant again, im so happy, but terrified!
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow, just to check the pregnancy is going as it should!
> 
> So thats me, :hi:
> 
> xx

:dance: congratulations on your :bfp: I really hope the scan goes well for you tomorrow. :hugs: so sorry to hear about you little girl, I'm sure she's looking out for you and your next little one. xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Hayley, same for you hun :) :happydance:
Your little boy is so gorgeous!!
I remember reading your storey on the MC & Loss section, the grave you done for Alex is really, really beautiful.
Thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## GracelynsMom

My name is Audrea and I am due February 5th, with my first baby. I got pregnant on my first cycle. 
I am so excited, but worried. I want to be farther along already! I'm glad to be part of this group 
and hope to get to know you all better.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon everyone..well just had my booking in apointment and went really well..midwife was wonderful..got my dating scan on July 27th at 13 weeks so looking forward to that..how's everyone else today? xx


----------



## Shelby2007

Im hungry.. and I just ate. 

Also - feeling nauseated. :sick:

I havent actually gotten sick yet.. but the nausea has pretty much taken over my life. I will be 7 weeks tomorrow! yay. and have my scan on friday.. I am getting nervous.. and trying to stay positive.


----------



## 3 girlies

i have felt ok today...well by ok i mean ive still felt really sick but i didnt spend the day hugging my sick bucket!! 

i've got my scan on friday too, at 11:50am, i'm nervous & excited at the same time!


----------



## samzi

i want an early scan but im int he middle of nowhere :(


----------



## MrsPhillips

Shelby2007 said:


> Im hungry.. and I just ate.
> 
> Also - feeling nauseated. :sick:
> 
> I havent actually gotten sick yet.. but the nausea has pretty much taken over my life. I will be 7 weeks tomorrow! yay. and have my scan on friday.. I am getting nervous.. and trying to stay positive.

Wow, scan already. Keeping fingers crossed for you Shelby xxx


----------



## future_numan

Hey there everyone, I would like to join your club..Feb 27 2010 here :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shelby2007

Thank you ladies! Im hoping for a healthy heartbeat!!! Im a nervous wreck.. seeing as my last sonogram didnt go so good! 

I have to keep telling myself.. this is a different pregnancy.. a different baby. The odds are on my side. Trying to keep positive. Just cant wait! My scan is at 3.. I bet the day goes EXTRA slow!! Boo.


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

Just letting you all know I have a scan today at 10.30... FX pregnancy is going as it should xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

nervouspains said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just letting you all know I have a scan today at 10.30... FX pregnancy is going as it should xxx

hope everything goes ok :hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

Hey, thanks hun, just got back, after an hours wait!!

Everything is growing as it should :happydance: my dates are right, there was a sac, yolk sac and a tiny poppy seed! Yay! xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Than is great stuff nervous pains, good luck to all the other scans :)

I have an early scan a week tomorrow to check the bean is where it should be and to check all looks ok. Going by my last af i should be around 6+4 but i had irregular cycles so i could be give or take some days.
I have a history of pelvic infection so they are making sure it is not an ectopic as i am a higher risk of that.

As for the pregnancy i feel fine. A little bit of nausea and tiredness here and there but that is all.

Hope everyone is well :hug:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks AimeeJ, and good luck for your scan!
Im sure you will be fine :)
At first, I thought I was having an ectopic as I was having bad pains for a couple days on one side, but today confirmed all is ok:)
ooh I cant wait for my next scan, its on teh 6th July, il be 7+2 then, so should hopefully see a tiny baby and a hb! :D xxxx


----------



## leelee

Stardusty,

That is wonderful news. I hope everything works out for you.

Well I registered at the GP yesterday and have ny midwife appointment on the 14th July. Got my bounty pack as well so that was exciting! Still have very little symptoms. Have the odd feeling of nausea if I haven't eaten in a while but apart from that not much, not even that tired.


----------



## AimeeM

Leelee, i am just the same as you! If i didn't keep checking the tests i had saved i would not believe i am pregnant!


----------



## leelee

AimeeJ said:


> Leelee, i am just the same as you! If i didn't keep checking the tests i had saved i would not believe i am pregnant!


It's weird isn't it? I never thought I would be wishing nausea upon myself!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, I am like this, and even after a digi confirmed it, still, I have still been testing with IC's everyday lol :blush: lol


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Lol, I am like this, and even after a digi confirmed it, still, I have still been testing with IC's everyday lol :blush: lol

What are we like!!!


----------



## Chilli

This thread moves too fast for me, can't keep up!!! 

Nervous pains, good to see you here!

Shelby - I also have a scan tomorrow, I'm petrified- may it be the day for great scans!!! 

There seems to be a few of us tomorrow doesn't there? Good luck to us all!!!

As for symptons, mine stopped at week four, but baby had HB last week, so long may it continue!!! I hope it's lucky not to have any symptons - felt quite ill ast time when had MMC.

Anyway, hope you're all having a good day


----------



## AimeeM

Chilli, with my mm/c i was very poorly too, had very bad evening sickness and just generally felt like crap so yeah it does feel better not to be so ill but leelee i would like a bit of symptoms too.
My boobs aren't a tiny bit sore either but they are huge lol.

Yeah this thread moves soo quickly!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:happydance: got midwife appointment next Thursday - so excited :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck to all of us who have scans today. I'm terrified right now. I feel so sick so i have to prepare all morning to make sure i feel ok & have a full bladder, its so hard when everything makes you feel sick including water. 

I will be on later (about 2pm) to update. xxxxx


----------



## MummyCarly

Goodluck with your scans ladies, Im waiting for mine on Wednesday 1st, Get butterflys everytime I think about it


----------



## samzi

goodluck early scan ladies :D


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck to all you scans today :)

Update- my nipples are a little sore today.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Good luck to everyone that has scans today xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey ladies,

Just wishing you good luck for all the scans today :)

xx


----------



## hayley x

Wow I havent been on for nearly 2 days and I'm so behind hehe. Just want to wish everyone good luck who are having scans today :) Hope to see some lovely pictures later if any of you get them :D

:hugs: xxx


----------



## leelee

Good luck to all the people having scans today!

I am 6 weeks today. Another milestone :)


----------



## samzi

i have another appt to see dr today. getting fed up now. had some more spotting this morning (brown) and i keep getting a sharp pain on and off on right side of ab. scared :(


----------



## 3 girlies

i am back from my scan, my baby has a heart beat & measured exactly 7 weeks & 3 days. I will post pics when i get a minute :cloud9:


samzi, hope everything is ok, maybe they will offer you a scan this time?? :hugs:


----------



## samzi

i dont know, but i really hope so


----------



## Shelby2007

I have my scan today.. 

Hayley x .. there was a post on the 1st tri forum asking about you.. how sweet.. just thought youd like to know!! =)

Samzi.. i really hope everything is okay.. thinking of you.. xx

2 girlies.. I hope my day turns out as good as yours.. Congrats!!! =)


----------



## AutumnSky

Had my 7w5d scan today - baby has a heartbeat! :happydance:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v363/nyah17/IMG_0001.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v363/nyah17/IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## leelee

Congrats. That's brilliant news!


----------



## GracelynsMom

Good afternoon ladies! I feel so sleepy, bloated and sick. 
I wish we could be in our 2nd trimester already...I hear that it's easier.

:coffee:


----------



## hayley x

GracelynsMom said:


> I have my first scan today at 12:30 I hope all goes well. Good luck to anyone else getting a scan today! *(-:*

what time will that be here if its 17.18 now? xx


----------



## samzi

well im back from the drs... hes sending me for an early scan on monday


----------



## GracelynsMom

hayley x said:


> GracelynsMom said:
> 
> 
> I have my first scan today at 12:30 I hope all goes well. Good luck to anyone else getting a scan today! *(-:*
> 
> what time will that be here if its 17.18 now? xxClick to expand...

I'm in Eastern Timezone (US) so I am leaving right now for it.


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> well im back from the drs... hes sending me for an early scan on monday

What did he say apart from he is sending you for a scan?


----------



## samzi

nothing. he obviously didnt think it was anything that urgent otherwise he would have sent me today.

he had a feel of abdo asked about spotting etc and said il send you for one. he knows about my mc last yr, and that it was around this time


----------



## Shelby2007

Im hoping everything is okay samzi.. xx.. its good he is sending you for an early scan.. even tho youd like it to be today..


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your prayers/thoughts and wishes, unfortunately they didn't help this time and out LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!


----------



## LG1385

I am due Feb. 11!


----------



## 3 girlies

Chilli said:


> Thanks for your prayers/thoughts and wishes, unfortunately they didn't help this time and out LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!

oh no hun, i'm so sorry :hugs: :cry:


----------



## katieeandbump

my due date is 25th of jan if u could add it please :) really want a buddy!!! :) xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hey everyone, 
I've put off getting active in here because i didn't know if i'd be due end of Jan or mid Feb. Turns out it'll be around the 13th Feb, could i have that added as my EDD for now until i found out for definite at my next dating scan? Thank you :)



Chilli- i'm so sorry to read your news. 

xx


----------



## AimeeM

Chilli said:


> Thanks for your prayers/thoughts and wishes, unfortunately they didn't help this time and out LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!


I am so, so sorry to hear this i really am :( if you need to chat feel free to pm me, i had a d&c in feb after a mmc xxxx


----------



## Shelby2007

My due date got changed to February 6th!!!


----------



## Shelby2007

Chilli said:


> Thanks for your prayers/thoughts and wishes, unfortunately they didn't help this time and out LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!

Aww Chilli.. I am thinking of you.. :cry:

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## 3 girlies

is anyone else suffering from sickness/nausea?? its really getting me down.


----------



## AimeeM

Nope, i am fine, no symptoms really except back ache. Wish i had more!


----------



## Tricks26

Hi ladies please Can I join you xx

Im due Feb 15th I have an early scan on Friday 3rd july as this is my fifth pregnancy but I still have no baby, just praying everyting is ok this time xx

Tricks


----------



## lcside

I'm suffering badly with all day sickness / nausea - its horrible. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

lcside said:


> I'm suffering badly with all day sickness / nausea - its horrible. xx

me too, hopefully it wont last long for us, its horrible. I am not enjoying this part!!


----------



## HayleyJA

2 girlies said:


> lcside said:
> 
> 
> I'm suffering badly with all day sickness / nausea - its horrible. xx
> 
> me too, hopefully it wont last long for us, its horrible. I am not enjoying this part!!Click to expand...

Snap...! It's horrible!


----------



## krockwell

I'm suffering with nausea...but not puking yet. As well, my breasts are swollen andsooooooooo incredibly sensative, its almost unbearable. 

:) BUT wouldn't change a second of it if it means a sticky little Clover!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

krockwell said:


> I'm suffering with nausea...but not puking yet. As well, my breasts are swollen andsooooooooo incredibly sensative, its almost unbearable.
> 
> :) BUT wouldn't change a second of it if it means a sticky little Clover!

Huge congrats, i missed your bfp :hugs: 

I'm suffering awfully with vomiting, been diagnosed with hyperemesis. Had to spend 24hrs in hospital on a drip for rehydration earlier this week. Also fainted, out cold, twice this morning :( xx


----------



## Phexia

I'm sorry girls, I've been on vacation and just got home absolutely shattered. Will try and update the list tomorrow.


----------



## Shelby2007

Phexia.. we are now due on the same day!!! =)


----------



## MummyCarly

I haven't had m/s in any of my pregnancys! Atm my nipples are kind of sore, constipation (TMI) and ofcourse needing to go to the toilet every 20 seconds... And last but not least im eating everything that I can find! Cant wait till my first scan 2 more days!!!


----------



## nervouspains

HI girls, fab news about the scans!
Samzi, will be thinking of you today.
Chili, so, so sorry to hear this hun, you are in my thoughts :hugs:

I have got no nausea! But my boobies are still a little sore! And find myself weeing more... probably as I am drinking loads lol 

xxx


----------



## glitterbug

Good luck today Samzi. Hope all is well. If the spotting is brown it sounds like what i've been having and hoping it's nothing to worry about but I know how scary it is!

Went to EPU on Friday about my spotting as it had gone on for a few days. Dr examined me and said my cervix was closed which is a good sign but is sending me for a scan to check everything is okay tomorrow. I'm very nervous but hoping and praying all will be well.

Chili sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck today samzi xxxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

scan went really well - we have a heartbeat :D they've put me back a few days and EDD atm is now 14th feb!!


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> scan went really well - we have a heartbeat :D they've put me back a few days and EDD atm is now 14th feb!!

Aw, that's brill. Am chuffed for you!


----------



## Phexia

Yet again I've updated the list. Welcome new girls! It really breaks my heart to take names off the list and I'm really sorry for all the girls that have miscarried :hug:

I've booked a "paranoia" scan on July 7th. Last Thursday I noticed I wasn't as nauseous as before and when I did a cheapie HPT it seemed like the line wasn't as dark as before. It wasn't really light, it was the same as the other line, but enough to get me really paranoid. I even took pads to my vacation in case I'd start bleeding. Thankfully I haven't! I've also been quite nauseous but haven't actually been sick for a week, plus I have other symptoms like fatigue etc.

I don't know, I guess I've been a bit paranoid since my first scan where baby measured smaller for my dates and I thought the heartbeat was sorta slow compared to the early scans I had with my daughters. I did Google it and it's normal that it seemed slow because it doesn't get really fast until a few weeks later. I didn't ask my doc about it and he didn't seem worried at all.


----------



## nervouspains

Fab news Samzi!

Thanks Phexia :)
xxx


----------



## glitterbug

Hi ladies. Back from scan and all well!! Couldn't find a reason for the bleed as all looked to be healthy. Saw little arms and legs waving around and sonographer put me at 9+2 which is a little ahead of where I thought I was so i'm really pleased!!! Little 2.5cm passenger on board!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

glitterbug said:


> Hi ladies. Back from scan and all well!! Couldn't find a reason for the bleed as all looked to be healthy. Saw little arms and legs waving around and sonographer put me at 9+2 which is a little ahead of where I thought I was so i'm really pleased!!! Little 2.5cm passenger on board!! :cloud9:

Glad all is well glitterbug :)

I'll be around 9+5 i think when i have my next scan...could you see a lot?? xx


----------



## hayley x

Awww congratulations glitterbug glad everything is ok :) Must be lovely to be put forward :) Do you have a piccy to share? xxx


----------



## glitterbug

Thanks ladies! Sorry Hayley no piccie! They did offer but my proper dating scan is in 3 weeks and that's when we will tell the family so we decided not to get it this time!!

And Katy, you would be surprised how much you can see!! I expected a blob with a heartbeat as I thought I was a bit behind my actual dates, but it really looked like a tiny little baby. Arms and legs wriggling around and everything. Of course it's not as clear as it will be at 12 weeks but it's certainly enough to melt your heart trust me!! I cried when I saw it! xxx Hope all goes well at your scan. :hug:


----------



## nervouspains

Yay! Great news glitterbug xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

glitterbug said:


> Thanks ladies! Sorry Hayley no piccie! They did offer but my proper dating scan is in 3 weeks and that's when we will tell the family so we decided not to get it this time!!
> 
> And Katy, you would be surprised how much you can see!! I expected a blob with a heartbeat as I thought I was a bit behind my actual dates, but it really looked like a tiny little baby. Arms and legs wriggling around and everything. Of course it's not as clear as it will be at 12 weeks but it's certainly enough to melt your heart trust me!! I cried when I saw it! xxx Hope all goes well at your scan. :hug:


Thanks :) I was gobsmacked enough just seeing the tiny bean with a heartbeat at 6 weeks. Looking forward to my 9 week scan now! :) xx


----------



## LG1385

Me too; just seeing that little blob beating was enough to make me cry! Hopefully I will be able to make out more features at my ultrasound today, since it should be a proper machine this time!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..sorry been quiet lately getting married Friday so been really stressed with that.Went for an update scan on Monday and saw bubs with arms and legs  How is everyone else? xx


----------



## leelee

mummysuzie22 said:


> Evening ladies..sorry been quiet lately getting married Friday so been really stressed with that.Went for an update scan on Monday and saw bubs with arms and legs  How is everyone else? xx

Wow, best of luck with the wedding on Friday. You must be so excited!

Brill news that you got to see the baby as well. You must be chuffed!


----------



## MummyCarly

Having my first u/s in a few hours wish me luck

xoxo


----------



## leelee

MummyCarly said:


> Having my first u/s in a few hours wish me luck
> 
> xoxo

Best of luck MummyCarly!


----------



## glitterbug

Good luck MummyCarly!

All the best for you wedding on Monday Mummusuzie22!! 

Hope everyone is well. I won't disappear just yet, but if the dates given by the sonographer yesterday match those on my dating scan in a few weeks, I may well be put back into January as it would make my edd 31st!!! Eeeeeek!! Fancy giving birth on new years eve!!!


----------



## samzi

if my dates at 12 week scan are the same as now, my EDD will be 14th feb :lol:


----------



## HayleyJA

glitterbug said:


> Good luck MummyCarly!
> 
> All the best for you wedding on Monday Mummusuzie22!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I won't disappear just yet, but if the dates given by the sonographer yesterday match those on my dating scan in a few weeks, I may well be put back into January as it would make my edd 31st!!! Eeeeeek!! Fancy giving birth on new years eve!!!

Glitter, New Years Eve isn't Jan 31st...! Have I read your post wrong or are you have a pregnancy moment?!


----------



## hayley x

ooooh good luck mummycarly :) hope your scan goes well.

I just got back from my booking appointment :) It went really well but forgot just how much stuff you get given. They miseaswel give you a sticker on your head saying 'IM PREGNANT!' :rofl: But I love it though. I have my notes now so can have fun filling them in :) 

I'm so happy I'm going to be under a consultant too. Anyway enough rambling, hope everyones ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

omg I cant believe its almost time for your wedding, that has come round so quick!! Wishing you all the best on your wedding day I hope we get to see pics :D :D

:hugs: xxx


----------



## glitterbug

HayleyJA said:


> glitterbug said:
> 
> 
> Good luck MummyCarly!
> 
> All the best for you wedding on Monday Mummusuzie22!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I won't disappear just yet, but if the dates given by the sonographer yesterday match those on my dating scan in a few weeks, I may well be put back into January as it would make my edd 31st!!! Eeeeeek!! Fancy giving birth on new years eve!!!
> 
> Glitter, New Years Eve isn't Jan 31st...! Have I read your post wrong or are you have a pregnancy moment?!Click to expand...


:dohh: preggo brain!!! Ha ha. I've just made myself laugh at how stupid I am!! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

i have my first mw appt on 18th july :happydance:

17 days to go!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Girls,

Yay glad to see everyones doing great :happydance:

I got my midwifes appointment next Tues... But they are going from my LMP date, but I am actually a week behind that!
I just want the next 6 weeks to fly by, so I can have my nuchael (sp) scan, and then I will be able to relax
xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, hope you are all well!!

i am still struggling with the sickness but i'm starting to get used to it a bit now, i just have to make sure i dont over do it in this heat otherwise i end up being sick!!

just booked a weekend away in devon at the beginning of august so i hope i'm feeling better by then! staying in a caravan which is going to be so much fun for my little girls. just hope the great weather continues....


----------



## Phexia

Ugggghhhhh I'm so sick and tired today and have a blasting headache. I wanna go to sleep and wake up in the second trimester :sick:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies -got my first midwife appointment tomorrow :happydance: can't wait!


----------



## samzi

goodluck for tomorrow :hugs:

i took a new 'bump' pic yday after my dates changing on monday, and MY GOD, comparing it to just after i found out i was preg, im huge :rofl:


----------



## MummyCarly

Please change my dates from 18th to the 23rd!! heres my bub scan pic from yesturday :)

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g205/MissCarly85/6wks.jpg


----------



## hayley x

Awww cute pic MummyCarly :)

Good Luck at your first midwifes appointment NewYearNewMe maybe take a bag or something you come out with loadsss of stuff!!

samzi.. have you posted your bump pic on here! I took one yesterday and I think I look more rounder than loose flab overhanging :rofl:

xxx


----------



## leelee

MummyCarly said:


> Please change my dates from 18th to the 23rd!! heres my bub scan pic from yesturday :)
> 
> https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g205/MissCarly85/6wks.jpg

Gorgeous! You must be thrilled!

Good luck at the midwife NewYear!


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely pic Mummycarly! :)
OMG I have got dentist at 2.30, having a tooth taken out from the back!
I am SO scared!! :(
xxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies :wave:

Had midwife appointment today - all went great, we asked what she thought of us having an private scan and she said "don't waste your money" and explained that our hospital do free Nuchal fold scan's and combined blood tests for Downs. 
Is this all done at the 12 week scan normally or is it another scan besides the twelve week one? 

The letter said expect the appointment to be 45 mins to an hour! We were in there an hour and a half! :rofl:

I now have my Pregnancy Notes :happydance: and lots of free goodies includingEmma's Diary which had my coupon for Free Huggies Newborn starter kit (which is FAB) and picked up my mum to be gift pack from Lloyds which was full of leaflets and a few samples! :happydance: I didn't get the early pregnancy bounty pack though - I forgot to ask about it?

The midwife put my EDD to 9th February so going to stick with that until 12 week scan. 

**Phexia can you change my EDD to 9th February please :hugs:**


----------



## emma77

Due date: 26th February 2010

Am the only so far for this date, but suspect there will be more!!

xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey all,just got back form early scan, saw HB flickering away :) The sonographer put me around 5.5 to 6 weeks but said she could be wrong as it is hard to tell so early. I am booked in for a proper dating scan in 4 weeks.

So.. i may still be a feb love bug but may just be pushed over to March. I have a scan pic and i will put it on when i get home :D


----------



## hayley x

Congrats Aimee!! so jealous you got a pic, but cant wait to see it :) Really happy everythings ok xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Thank you chick :) I will put it on later when i get home. Can't see much but still i love it!

:hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

waiting patiently to see hayleys scan pic!!!......xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) 

Had the best morning ever!! The little baby curled its self up while we were there!! Can anyone else see that my baby looks like a parrot or am I just going crazy :rofl: its heartbeat was 170bpm which she said was really good and strong and we heard it for the first time :)



They have dated me at 7w3d which means I got my :bfp: at 2w6d :shrug: although she did tell me not to change my date and to wait for my 12 week scan!

I know my piccy isnt as good as other peoples but I love it :cloud9:

xxx

Thanks for the message 2girlies

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ahhhh wow, i was told at my scan that it can be a week difference with the dates as its hard to measure it exactly.

i'm jealous that you heard the heartbeat....we didnt, just saw it flickering on the screen!


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> ahhhh wow, i was told at my scan that it can be a week difference with the dates as its hard to measure it exactly.
> 
> i'm jealous that you heard the heartbeat....we didnt, just saw it flickering on the screen!

Please tell me you can see a parrot in the more zoomed in picture? The head on the right facing the left :rofl:

I dont think we would have heard the heartbeat if I didnt ask how many bpm it was. she showed me the heartbeat but couldnt work it out on the mode she had it on so she switched it and we heard it :cloud9: But just seeing it is enough to make your day :D

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## kaybel

Im due on 12th Feb :) veryy exciting! have to pinch myself just to check its real, cant believe little old me is capable of creating a life woow hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh wow, i was told at my scan that it can be a week difference with the dates as its hard to measure it exactly.
> 
> i'm jealous that you heard the heartbeat....we didnt, just saw it flickering on the screen!
> 
> Please tell me you can see a parrot in the more zoomed in picture? The head on the right facing the left :rofl:
> 
> I dont think we would have heard the heartbeat if I didnt ask how many bpm it was. she showed me the heartbeat but couldnt work it out on the mode she had it on so she switched it and we heard it :cloud9: But just seeing it is enough to make your day :D
> 
> Hope your ok xxxClick to expand...

i could see the parrot before you said that :rofl: 

i'm ok thanks, sickness has calmed down now & i'm feeling fine most of the time which i can handle. I couldnt leave the house last week but this week was so much better.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Not been on for a few days, really pukey :( Blergh! 

Does anyone know if every hospital does nuchal scans at 12 weeks or are some just purely dating scans? xx


----------



## krockwell

Hey ladies!! 
Just got my bhcg back from 5 w 3 days and it was 3289!!!
and my bhcg on 5 w 5 d was 6667!!! :)
WOOHOO!!!


----------



## MissRhead

Heyy =) Im due in febuary, I was told 4th feb but my scan is 8th of july so will find out for definate what date. Anyway hey everyone!! hehe xxx


----------



## N474lie

14th Feb for me!!!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Hi everyone, may I join please? I am just over six weeks with my 4th baby. I had a scan on friday that showed the yolk sac fetal pole...and the heart beat. I was over the moon, especially as i sadly lost a pregnancy at 6 weeks just under 3 months previous. This baby will be due feb the 26th I believe. Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## BondiGal

I am due on 10th Feb and I am so excited!!!!! :)


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations on your :bfp:s and welcome to February love bugs :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## nervouspains

hayley x said:


> Congratulations on your :bfp:s and welcome to February love bugs :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Same from me too! 

Just wanted to say I have a scan today at 1.30, and I will report back tomorrow- with a piccy :) xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Thanks hayley, congratulations to you also, I am so sorry to see the loss of your beautiful son.

Thank you nervouspains, I will be thinking of you at your scan :) 

xx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your :bfp:s and welcome to February love bugs :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx
> 
> Same from me too!
> 
> Just wanted to say I have a scan today at 1.30, and I will report back tomorrow- with a piccy :) xxClick to expand...

:happydance: SCAN :happydance: Cant wait to see a piccy. Hope all goes well :D :D Thinking of you and feeling a little jealous :blush: xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## randomxx

hi all just wondering if i can join got my bfp this morning and going by my LMP i should be due on the 28th xx


----------



## hayley x

eee another :bfp: :) congratulations!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## upsy daisy1

wow lots of feb babies.congrats. im due feb 14th. my valentines baby,


----------



## randomxx

upsy daisy1 said:


> wow lots of feb babies.congrats. im due feb 14th. my valentines baby,


congratulations x


----------



## Momma2Bee

Im due feb 22nd :D


----------



## ramblinhaggis

morning all :D how are all the feb mums to be feeling today?

I have a headache already, and havent had any coffee yet, so not the best :lol:


----------



## nervouspains

Hi All,

Had my scan yesterday- went great! :happydance:

At first the sonogram man was looking around and I thought, right im not going to look at his face because if something is wrong, he can just tell me... then a few min later I look at OH's face for reasurrence, and he is sitting there with a big grin... Then the screen is turned to me... 'here is your baby, and see the flickering, that is the heartbeat' :cloud9: relief!
Everythign is going as it should, babys heartbeat was about 160 beats per min, so in the normal range, baby mesured 0.999 so only 1 of 1cm lol, I looked at my previous scan pic of Angel at 7w 2day (dates spot on :) ) and she was 1.08 so this little one is a little smaller, I think its a boy, I just have a feeling! I knew it was a girl last time, before they told me so I am thinking I am right lol. I started saying to OH, just think, I have got 2 hearts beating inside me right now, and may even be growing a little willy woo lol :blush: lol

Hayley- How was your scan on Sat hun?
I havent had much time to look over the previous pages.
And congrats to everyone with the recent :bfp:

xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

great news nervouspains!


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had my scan yesterday- went great! :happydance:
> 
> At first the sonogram man was looking around and I thought, right im not going to look at his face because if something is wrong, he can just tell me... then a few min later I look at OH's face for reasurrence, and he is sitting there with a big grin... Then the screen is turned to me... 'here is your baby, and see the flickering, that is the heartbeat' :cloud9: relief!
> Everythign is going as it should, babys heartbeat was about 160 beats per min, so in the normal range, baby mesured 0.999 so only 1 of 1cm lol, I looked at my previous scan pic of Angel at 7w 2day (dates spot on :) ) and she was 1.08 so this little one is a little smaller, I think its a boy, I just have a feeling! I knew it was a girl last time, before they told me so I am thinking I am right lol. I started saying to OH, just think, I have got 2 hearts beating inside me right now, and may even be growing a little willy woo lol :blush: lol
> 
> Hayley- How was your scan on Sat hun?
> I havent had much time to look over the previous pages.
> And congrats to everyone with the recent :bfp:
> 
> xxx

:cry: I am soooo happy to read this!! I really am. I think mothers instinct is right about the sex. I knew Alex was a boy without being told, and this time I think its a girl cause I'm soo sick!! Its great cause if its a boy you have hormones AND testosterone (sp) so your allowed to be moody :rofl:

Its true you have 2 hearts in you :happydance: I'm sure Angel was probably there with you at the scan :) Did you get a picture?? I would love to see it :D :D

Aww thanks for asking, my scan went really well thanks. Baby was measuring 7w3d and was 12mm so 1.2cm (exactly 4 days back as with Alex, but they dont change my Due Date as theres less than 6 days difference :shrug: ). Its heart was 170bpm and we got to hear it :)

Eeee I'm so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley thats fab news!! :happydance:
I am excited about both our scans lol (I am even doing a little excited side to side dance @ my desk :rofl:)

Yes got a piccy :) I will have to upload it tomrrow as I forgot my camera today :fool:

Im just so nervous now- as I have got to wait 5 weeks until I find out if the same thing has happend again :(
Only then will I really be able to enjoy this pregnancy :)
I hope all is great, and I get my 12 wk scan maybe on my birthday-5th Aug! That would be brill! xx


----------



## Phexia

Sorry I've been MIA girls, I´ll update the list tonight if my headache goes away.

I got my second scan today, here's the pic: 

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3468/3696857659_88b8de97a0.jpg?v=0


----------



## NewYearNewMe

lovely scan phexia - I have just had my letter for mine :happydance:

It is on Friday 24th July 10:20am - I cannot wait, by midwife's dates I will be 11+3 but by my dates I think I will be 10 weeks. We shall see who is right! :rofl: 

I am so excited to see our LO as I have not had an early scan so this is our very first scan! :cloud9: :happydance:

** Scan now changed to Tuesday 28th July 10.30am**


----------



## Phexia

I've updated the list. Sorry it took so long, I've been so sick & tired :wacko:


----------



## nervouspains

Wow lovely scan pic!
I forgot my camera again!!

I had midwifes yesterday... they will send me to see the big doc who dealt with my d&c and other details last time, so I will be getting teh best care :)
They will offer me a cvs again, but depending on the fold outcome, we will go from there... so only 5 weeks to wait now! *bites nails* lol

xxx


----------



## my3girls

Hi all, I'am due on 26th feb by my dates I have got a early scan on 15th july should be 7+5 then xxx


----------



## hayley x

Cute scan phexia :) really clear. They have changed your dates so much between 2 scans!! Sorry to hear you have been ill :(

nervouspains - cant believe you forgot your camera again :cry: I'm really looking forward to seeing your piccy. Glad your getting the best care, its the least you deserve :hugs:

I saw midwife again today for 2nd booking appointment and had bloods taken *ouch* and scan booked for 4 weeks today :happydance: I will be 12+4 

Hope everyones well

xxx


----------



## Momma2Bee

Woo, i got the date for my first scan today (28th july) and im seeing the midwife on monday :D very very excited


----------



## hayley x

Lots of people are getting their scan dates today. I got mine and its on 5th August at 9.05 (love the morning appointment) and I will be 12+4 :happydance: xxx


----------



## Phexia

hayley x said:


> Cute scan phexia :) really clear. They have changed your dates so much between 2 scans!! Sorry to hear you have been ill :(
> xxx

Thanks Hayley. I was surprised at the change of dates, I mean ... 9 days difference?? I was actually quite pleased as it's much closer to the day I calculated myself based on the ovulation date. I'm still keeping my original due date based on ovulation until my 12 week or 20 week scan because those are the dates going in my file and the midwife/docs will use that date.

Girls, I'm going absolutely crazy. I've had a headache for about 2 weeks now. It comes 1-2 hours after I wake up and lingers all day. It makes my nausea worse and I hate taking all those painkillers even though I know they're safe. I try to avoid them until I can't take the pain anymore :( On Saturday I had a massive migraine with aura, paralysis, throwing up and the horrible pain. Do you know what I can do to stop the headache? I've tried ice packs, avoiding trigger foods etc but nothing works. The midwives and docs are useless, they only suggest paracetamol. I was like this in earlier pregnancies and I never found anything to cure it.


----------



## MrsPhillips

I'm quite jealous of everyone and their scans! I have yet to hear about mine. Fingers crossed postie will bring it this week.

I'm feeling very sick in the mornings still. A yogurt seems to make it go quickly though.Not as tired as I were but on my days off I just linger around and not do much LOL. Have to get the 06.06am train to London tomorrow which I hope I will be ok on.

Phexia - I'm sorry to hear of your headaches, I'm sorry I have nothing to suggest to help you though x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Momma2Bee said:


> Woo, i got the date for my first scan today (28th july) and im seeing the midwife on monday :D very very excited

 
Mine has been changed to Tuesday 28th July 10:30am - same day as yours! I see by your ticker you are 7+2, by my dates I think I am 7+4 even though midwife thinks I am 9+1 weeks. I think I will be around 10+3 for the scan NOT 12 weeks (as per mw) we shall see who is right:rofl:
It will be great to compare scans as our dates are quite close :hugs:

Good Luck Hun xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh Hayley! Your scan is on my birthday!! lol
Hoping to get mine soon! 

God I forgot it again!!
OMG what a idiot lol, ok I will set a alarm tonight, to put camera in bag and upload tomorrow! lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Ok, I got my camera! :happydance:
Now I got to figure out how to upload... lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay that was quick of me lol.
So here is baby at 7+2!
xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

awww thats a great scan piccy nervouspains! I am so sad that i never got a picture from my scan, its the ONLY scan i have ever had that there was no picture...i was so nervous they wouldnt see anything i totally forgot to ask. Bit gutted but ah well. 

How is everyone doing? I am still dying a nauseous death (which ever way its spelled) but so excited to be 7 weeks. I was exactly 7 weeks when i actually miscarried the last baby but i knew it was coming. With this one, all seems well, symptoms are really strong and possibly the first pregnancy i have not spotted in so far. Fingers crossed :D


----------



## glitterbug

Lovely scan phexia!! And congrats to all on your scan dates. 

I already posted mine I think, but it's on the 24th at 14:30 so very excited! Also had a call from my midwife yesterday and i'm going to meet her on Sunday!! She was absolutely lovely and sounded like a real laugh which is just my cup of tea!! Taking OH with me as she is happy to answer any questions we might have so all going well so far. Managed to go all day yesterday without feeling too sick too so hoping I feel the same today!

Hope all is well. Phex I hope your headache goes soon, although I think you would be wise to inform your Dr about the migraines as they are not something you can just put up with!! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks RH, and am so happy your pregnancy is going well :)

I was just thinking, I love not coming on BnB until Monday because my ticket goes up- to another week number! yay! xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

i think like that too nervouspains, I always loved fridays because OH would be finished work (though now he often works sats) and now i love them because its the week change on the ticker!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay :) lol, when I sign back in on Mon, il be 8+2! lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, havent posted in this bit for a few days, just wondering how everyone is. My sickness is still ok, just a bit gaggy in the mornings now, it only lasted just over a week so this has been my best pregnancy regarding morning sickness!! I got a doppler today, i cant wait to hear the heartbeat, i heard it for a few seconds & then couldnt find it again, still really early so i'm not worried!


----------



## Beautywithin

hi can you add me 4th of feb :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: loving the picture nervouspains :D Hope you had a good day. See you back online on monday when your over 8 weeks :D 

Hope everyone else are ok :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey all, i lost this thread but am going to subscribe now!

Congrats to all of you on your happy scan news! I estimate my due day now is the 26th of Feb, ramblinhaggis- you are the only person i have found who is bang on with my dates :)

Well i have been feeling like crap pretty much. Constipation is terrible so i have just got some lactulose for it. 

My dating scan is on the 31st of July 1 week after my wedding. I will be 10 weeks. There also could be 2 in there....


----------



## akcher

Twins due Feb 23! (if you are counting by 40 weeks)


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Hayley :) :hugs:

Wow Akcher- twins! Congrats!

Whooo 9wks 2 days since last af and 8wks 2 days pregnant! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Hey all!

Aimee J i was thinking i was the only person on the internet due 26th of feb :lol: best of luck with your wedding, and will be checking back to see how your scan goes...two...eeek! :lol:

Well I have added a bump pic to my pregnancy journal, i cant believe how big i am already! I know they say with each pregnancy you show earlier, but i look around 12 weeks! I still feel sick, but kinda used to it now...and just waiting to see the midwife on friday to book my 12 week scan, hope everyone is well!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..not been on in a while..well that's me married now and been on honeymoon..what a fabulous day and week we had..glad it's all over now.Can focus on baba coming now.Have my 13 week scan on July 27th can't wait. Also becuz i am going to a hospital in another district i get another scan on the Friday so 2 in one week How is everyone else doing? Anyone bought baby stuff yet?? xx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Morning ladies..not been on in a while..well that's me married now and been on honeymoon..what a fabulous day and week we had..glad it's all over now.Can focus on baba coming now.Have my 13 week scan on July 27th can't wait. Also becuz i am going to a hospital in another district i get another scan on the Friday so 2 in one week How is everyone else doing? Anyone bought baby stuff yet?? xx

PICTURES...... :happydance: 

Awww I'm sooo jealous you get two scans, you lucky thing!! I have bought a few little bits :blush:

I got a pack of scratch mitts, I love mummy and I love daddy, one on each hand and OH chose the bibs to match and a little roo towel and a vest that says hugs and kisses. Sounds like loads actually :blush:

Have you got anything?? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Thank you ramblinhaggis :) I am so nervous for the scan but thinking there is no reason it shouldn't go well! I am going to pop in to your journal now.

Mummysuzie, congrats on your wedding :D How does it feel to be a Mrs?? I will find out in 11 days eek!!

Aww Hayley bless the mitts! I don't dare buy anything yet, still struggling to believe it is real.


----------



## 1TimeMommie

Due Feb 21... Can I still join? Lol


----------



## zkt09

Hiya everyone. Im due with my 1st on 10th Feb. Got my first scan on 29th to check if i have one bean or two!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

It doesn't feel any different lol...How cute Hayley..am gonna wait till after my scan to buy some stuff..am a bit skeptical lol..congrats to everyone that has just got their:bfp: Is it just me or is everyone feeling like they haven't eaten in a year? I have to eat every 3 hours..xx
 



Attached Files:







wedding45.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hayley x

:cloud9: love your picture :) I sooo cant wait to get married... I'm jealous!!

I feel I have been pregnant for years (well I pratically have been for a year, with a 2 month break :rofl: ) I find pregnancy really hard, I'm moody and always starving like you (the hungry part not moody :dohh:)

I found the heartbeat this morning I'm only 9+3 :D

Hope everyones well, congrats on the new :bfp:s xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

hello everyone and newbies! Congratulations to you!

How is everyone doing today? I made us a blinkie for the feb love bugs if anyone wants to use it, the code is:

PHP:

[IMG]https://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m381/masonsmum08/Animation1.gif[/IMG]


----------



## mummysuzie22

You deserve a medal Hayley..you can truely be called a brilliant mother  Wasn't starving with my 1st but am with this one..trying to eat healthy but you always have that person in the back of ur mind saying just eat your pregnant..lol xx


----------



## glitterbug

Hey ladies. After an emergency trip to hospital due to heavy bleeding, my dating scan was brought forward to yesterday!! All is well with bubs, they have no idea what the bleeding was about, but I am now 11+4 days pregnant, which means I am due 29th January so shouldn't really be in here!!:cry: Thought I would show my scan piccie anyway if anyone wants a peek. 

Sorry it's so close up. I had to take a piccie of it as my scanner is at home and i'm not living there at the moment!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0275.JPG
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummysuzie22

Glad all is ok Glitterbug..What a pic! Can see everything..xx


----------



## glitterbug

mummysuzie22 said:


> Glad all is ok Glitterbug..What a pic! Can see everything..xx

Thank you!! It was very reassuring to see!! Just got to wait for the results of the nuchal translucency screening now!! OH won't let me tell anyone until we know things are ok!!

Hope all is well with you!! xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Glad the bleeding was nothing to worry about glitterbug, what a lovely clear scan piccie!


----------



## glitterbug

ramblinhaggis said:


> Glad the bleeding was nothing to worry about glitterbug, what a lovely clear scan piccie!

Thank you!!! I'm amazed she even got a piccie as bubs is a wriggler!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi everyone, can I join please, I have just found out my EDD is 22nd Feb! :) x


----------



## nervouspains

Glitterbug- fab pic! So glad all is fine :)

MummySuzie- congrats! Im getting Married next oct, so looking forward to that!!

hayley- :happydance: whoooo! Im going to start trying next week lol

EMYJC- congrats and welcome!

Cal
xxx


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks hunny xx


----------



## hollyjadebear

I'm a Feb baby!!!

Feb 17th I'm due <3 Exciting


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Just been to my first midwife appointment. She is lovely and reckons I should have my scan between 10th - 15th August. She faxed them straight away so I should get a letter soon!

Beautiful scan Glitterbug!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hey everyone, 

Not been on for a while, been throwing up so much. I really hope it stops when i get to 12 weeks! 

Have my scan on friday though :) 3.10pm. 

When i had my early scan though i was a few days behind what my ticker said so i think i'll actually be about 9 and a half weeks on friday. Hopefully will be able to see stuff xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats EMJYC..i started feeling flutters a few days ago and didn't think anything of it..felt it again this morning..this is my 2nd so know what it feels like..can't believe i feel it this early xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow this thread moves so quick!

mummysuzie22- What a beautiful pic, you look stunning and i love the colours you went for, that blue is my fave!

Yup i feel constantly hungry but i am trying not to over indulge or my wedding dress wont fit next week...

Glitterbug the scan pic is ace :D What is the Jan club called? 

Hello all newbies :)

:hug:


----------



## glitterbug

AimeeJ said:


> Wow this thread moves so quick!
> 
> mummysuzie22- What a beautiful pic, you look stunning and i love the colours you went for, that blue is my fave!
> 
> Yup i feel constantly hungry but i am trying not to over indulge or my wedding dress wont fit next week...
> 
> Glitterbug the scan pic is ace :D What is the Jan club called?
> 
> Hello all newbies :)
> 
> :hug:


Thanks Aimee!! Have no idea what it's called but I guess I better find out soon!!!


----------



## glitterbug

katy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Not been on for a while, been throwing up so much. I really hope it stops when i get to 12 weeks!
> 
> Have my scan on friday though :) 3.10pm.
> 
> When i had my early scan though i was a few days behind what my ticker said so i think i'll actually be about 9 and a half weeks on friday. Hopefully will be able to see stuff xx

Hi Katy sorry you've been feeling so ill! Just wanted to reassure you about the scan, as I had one at 9+2 and could see the little arms and legs waving around!! You will see everything just fine!! :hug:


----------



## Phexia

mummysuzie22 said:


> Congrats EMJYC..i started feeling flutters a few days ago and didn't think anything of it..felt it again this morning..this is my 2nd so know what it feels like..can't believe i feel it this early xx

I feel flutters when I lie down in bed at night and I also feel BH's already :confused: I swear I get that tightening feeling in the uterus, just like BH's, specially after :sex: :blush: I don't know if I'm crazy or if it's normal with a 3rd child.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you AimeeJ..the colour was gorgeous all together..my fav colour too..you must be excited!! just try and enjoy the day it goes past so fast..am glad am not going crazy Phexia..i've been feeling a bit of tightness too but think it's just my stomache expanding xx


----------



## memewest

Hi Everyone.... :hi:

I'm due Feb 14th with baby #5....... :wohoo:

It's been a while and we are having to start from scratch.... 

Already had an early scan at 6wk 4d, saw the HB, have another booked for Aug 3rd, and have been booked in by the midwife....

Am nearly quarter of the way.... :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats!! xx


----------



## vicky84

hi im due around the 10th february!! :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh congrats to all the new :bfp:!
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

*How is everyone doing today? sicnkess is still with me... seems to be getting worse as the weeks go on !! but im 11weeks tomoz yay! *


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I wish i was as far along as you annemarie! Wait for meeee! Sorry the sickness is carrying on, mine is too. I think I am sort of used to it now, if that makes any sense. other than that, all is the same as yesterday here. Hope everyone else is doing okay :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Im getting used to it.. i really truly forgot what being pregnant was like.. i suffered bad with my daughter, but 5 years ago is a long time ago so im not surprized i cant remember just how bad MS can be,Im not sure how you manage max.. im glad my lil monkee is at school.. so i can chill out a bit... when im feeling sick.. i just want to do nothing!! how is mason ? xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I am just lucky really, in that the girls are so close in age, they are more than happy to play with each other, and dont really ask for a lot of my attention. Sometimes i feel a bit guilty that i dont do more with them, but to be honest, if i join in, more often than not they just start fighting! So i wait for an invite most of the time lol! At the moment they are colouring in on the floor. I also am a stickler for routine, in factwith summer i was probably too much so, but its definitely made our lives easier, having structure to the day. All of them slept through by 3 months too, which obviously made things a lot easier, not being shattered all day!

Mace is really good, he was a bit grumpy this week, but its teething so i cant blame him. He is just sooo busy now he can crawl, never stops! You have more sense than me, leaving a good gap before having another, summer isnt in school yet, not until sept 2010, 6 months after baby arrives, and only has 2.5 hours at preschool in the morning just now. 

I know what you mean about the MS. I am ashamed to admit my house is slowly going downhill as i just feel sooo sick and tired, i have let the housework slip a bit. Will have to get onto it very soon though as i have the midwife coming over on friday :O


----------



## nervouspains

Hey girlys,

Whoooooooooooooooo :happydance: have got my scan date!!!

Friday 7th August at 9.00am!!!

But we are having a private scan next week (evening tbc)

Then on 7th September, I have got an appointment with the specilaist who dealt with me last time after they found abnormtalaties with Angel :cry:
They will offer me a CVS again, but depending on the outcome from the 12 week scan, and the doctors advice, we will go from there.

So 3 weeks, 2 days until I find out if this will be a real chance for me to be a Mummy xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

How exciting Nervouspains!!! i have mine a week on Monday and pooing myself..have had 2 already but always nervous with the a scan for some reason..x


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Hey girlys,
> 
> Whoooooooooooooooo :happydance: have got my scan date!!!
> 
> Friday 7th August at 9.00am!!!
> 
> But we are having a private scan next week (evening tbc)
> 
> Then on 7th September, I have got an appointment with the specilaist who dealt with me last time after they found abnormtalaties with Angel :cry:
> They will offer me a CVS again, but depending on the outcome from the 12 week scan, and the doctors advice, we will go from there.
> 
> So 3 weeks, 2 days until I find out if this will be a real chance for me to be a Mummy xxxx

Heyy :D

We're closer in dates than I realised and we have the same sort of appointments at the same time :happydance:

Really happy you have your scan date :) Mine is just 2 days before you and at 9.05 am :)

I also have a private scan next week :D what day is yours?? 

I am meeting my consultant on 3rd September (feels ages away) but close to your first consultant appointment too :) Think we just meant to be pregnancy buddies :rofl:

I am sure everything will be perfect this time, it has to be, life cant be that cruel surely?? Sending you all the :dust: you need. Positive thoughts :D 

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Hayley :hi:

Just want to say before I jabber on lol, that I have been reading your diary in SIDs, and you are so wonderful and Alex is looking over the both of you, protecting his little brother/ Sister (Well maybe hes little sis as I know thats your feeling hehe!)
And I so hope this is your real chance (and mine) to be the brilliant mummies we deserve to be :hugs: 

I know! Your scan is on my birthday! Lol whoo!

Cool, we got really good times! No waiting around!

I have emailed the lady who I usually deal with and have asked for thursday evening, so fingers crossed it will the that day :) Then I can update everyone on Fri
When is yours?!

Lol yes me too! :rofl: I know, all our dates are near enough the same!
We will prob be in labor same time too :rofl:

Thank you hunny, and you too! 
I know yours will go just perfectly :D

How are you feeling symptom wise?! 
How diffrent do you feel compared to your pregnancy with Alex?

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

how is everyone on here? 

congrats on winning the baby comp hayley, the pic of Alex is lovely, you must be very proud. xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i found the heartbeat on my doppler :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

2 girlies said:


> i found the heartbeat on my doppler :happydance:

Yay! :happydance: what doppler was it?!
Yay again! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im not sure what make it is, i got it off ebay, it has "pocket fetal doppler" written on it. It cost £45 & is brilliant!


----------



## samzi

im too scared to get a doppler


----------



## nervouspains

I said that with my first pregnany as midwife said one day u may find the hb, then next u might not!

... Did I listen??! Noooo lol

I bought an Angels Sounds, but I got it back out the loft to try and listening with this pregnany- and its stopped working! Im really pi**ed off about it!

So was thinking about hiring a hi-bebe

xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy nervouspains :) (I dont even know your real name :blush:) Thank you for reading our diary, it means a lot when I know people are reading about Alex. I have changed my mind, I think this ones another boy :rofl: 

I am pretty confident this is will be our time to be brilliant mummies :) 

:happydance: I hope you get Thursday evening... we got ours Thursday morning lol. Can compare piccies :) Do you only come on here at work? Cause you said you wont update til Friday :( I'm too impatient lol.

Cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going.

How kool would that be for our babies to be born on the same day. Do you have any feeling of what date yours will be born or are you not looking that far into the future cause of your worries? 

I am feeling great symptom wise... sickness comes and goes now, its not constant any more. I'm still really tired and hungry but thats the same as I was with Alex. This pregnancy feels about the same as with Alex actually, it started off differently, but now it seems the same, fast HB from baby, tired, hungry, moody. But my belly is getting podgy quicker but I guess thats cause my belly hasnt long been stretched to the max.

How is your pregnancy going? Is it much difference to your last pregnancy? You think this babys going to be a boy dont you :shrug: I hope I remembered right. Will you find out the sex??

Hope your well :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyones ok, and pregnancy is treating them well :)

Cant believe how far along we're all getting already. I found out at 3+3 and its flown by!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

hayley x said:


> Heyy nervouspains :) (I dont even know your real name :blush:) Thank you for reading our diary, it means a lot when I know people are reading about Alex. I have changed my mind, I think this ones another boy :rofl:
> 
> I am pretty confident this is will be our time to be brilliant mummies :)
> 
> :happydance: I hope you get Thursday evening... we got ours Thursday morning lol. Can compare piccies :) Do you only come on here at work? Cause you said you wont update til Friday :( I'm too impatient lol.
> 
> Cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going.
> 
> How kool would that be for our babies to be born on the same day. Do you have any feeling of what date yours will be born or are you not looking that far into the future cause of your worries?
> 
> I am feeling great symptom wise... sickness comes and goes now, its not constant any more. I'm still really tired and hungry but thats the same as I was with Alex. This pregnancy feels about the same as with Alex actually, it started off differently, but now it seems the same, fast HB from baby, tired, hungry, moody. But my belly is getting podgy quicker but I guess thats cause my belly hasnt long been stretched to the max.
> 
> How is your pregnancy going? Is it much difference to your last pregnancy? You think this babys going to be a boy dont you :shrug: I hope I remembered right. Will you find out the sex??
> 
> Hope your well :hugs: xxx


Lol, :hi: My real name is Cal lol, everyone can call me that now if they want lol.

Infact, why did we all choose the usernames? I choose mine as when I was pregnant with Angel, I kept having 'Nervous Pains' lol, If I had known I was going to stay here, i probably would ahve choosen a better name :rofl:

Lol, I think I am having a boy, I just have this 'I know' feeling, but hmmm we will see! FX all is ok and I can have my gender scan in 7 weeks! Whooo!

Lol, yes I usually only come on here during work, I need to get a laptopp for at home! Well it is my birthday on teh 5th, so I have asked OH for a laptop... :blush: lol

I know! Only 1 more day and then I will will be 9 weeks! well 10 weeks from last af, which is also what I am thinking about wow 10 weeks and no af! Yay!

Yea I must admit, im not thinking that far, but when it comes to the birth, I sort of know what I want after thinking about it all last time lol.
my Dad was born on a leap year! So hes actually only 7 bless him lol.
It would be lvoely if baby was born maybe on the 28th :) or my Nans birthday is the 6th March (That would bring me up to 42 weeks) Although I hope not to be pregnant up until then lol.

Yea I know what you mean, I am so pi**ed off about my doppler though! I think after the scan next thurs, if all is well, I will probably hire a Hi-Bebe one!
Im so lucky, this time round I have had nowhere near as much nausea as I did with Angel, but I remember it really kicked it and I was sick and gagging all the time from 11 weeks, but I dont know if that was my hormones, or because she was ill? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hows everyone today?

Yay its Friday :happydance:... that means im 9 weeks today! Whooo! Iv just noticed that going by my MW dates im 9 weeks today! 

I am so loving BEP new song lol, and am feeling in a happy mood for some reason?!

I feel a bit nausea, but have some ginger biscuits and extra strong mints, so hopefully they might stop the feeling a little!

Hope everyones well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## bitepeach

Feb 28th here!! , baby number 1:cloud9: , looking 4 a buddy!!


----------



## samzi

feeling so uck today! wanna go home, but alas i cant.

first mw appt tomorrow and 10 weeks on sunday!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon all.. i have a private scan next friday (NT scan ) had a scan at 9 weeks. so cant wait to see the difference!! 

x


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi
How is everyone doing? Sorry I have been quiet. We have had so many family things happening it's been hard to come on here and happily chat away. Anyway, I can't believe that I am 10 weeks now, it has flown by! I have had my first scan date through today. only 18 days til we can see our cupcake for the first time! My MS is starting to fade too which is good, although now i am finding it hard to finish meals as get so full so quick, and then I wake in the middle of the night starving!!! Anyone else the same? I've never had a problem eating all my dinner before LOL 

XXX


----------



## MrsPhillips

Beautywithin said:


> Afternoon all.. i have a private scan next friday (NT scan ) had a scan at 9 weeks. so cant wait to see the difference!!
> 
> x

Oooh where in Kent are you from? I'm in sittingbourne XXx


----------



## LilPrincessXx

:hi: im due 13 feb :D xx

https://newtickers.bump-and-beyond.com/33/3336/333667.png


----------



## MissRhead

Hope everyone is doing ok!! =) xxxxx


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

:hi:
According to my LMP i am due 16th Feb x


----------



## hayley x

Hey. I cant believe I'm 10 weeks today, where is the time going?? I have my next scan on Thursday (yes another private one :rofl:) OH isnt best pleased, thinks I should just wait 2 more weeks for our 12 week one lol. 

How is everyone? Welcome to the new :bfp:s :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats to the new BFP's...bought my car seat today.Was brand new off ebay for £35 pounds..the silver cross ventura one i think it's called lol..can't remember..i love ebay such bargains..went to the next sale aswell but wasn't much unisex stuff so just got some maternity jeans.Can't believe i'm 12 weeks on Monday..time flies so fast Hayley! xx


----------



## rachyh1990

im due on the 10th of february :D x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats xx


----------



## Beautywithin

MrsPhillips said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all.. i have a private scan next friday (NT scan ) had a scan at 9 weeks. so cant wait to see the difference!!
> 
> x
> 
> Oooh where in Kent are you from? I'm in sittingbourne XXxClick to expand...

Oh not far at all im in gravesendxxx


----------



## bitepeach

ooooh i wish it was twelve weeks ALREADY


----------



## leelee

bitepeach said:


> ooooh i wish it was twelve weeks ALREADY

Me too!

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## samzi

2 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> scan tomorrow :happydance:

Good luck! Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> scan tomorrow :happydance:

:happydance: good luck :) cant wait to see piccy xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ahhh thanks girls, taking Reese this time, shes so excited!! Its at 10:30am so hopefully post pic at lunch time :happydance:


----------



## rachyh1990

my scan is on the 4th august i cannot wait :D


----------



## Tricks26

My scan is not til the 12th August I think I will go nuts before then!!! lol xx:wacko:


----------



## Bee70

can you add me please?? am due on the first with baby number 1!


----------



## mummysuzie22

oo same due date Bee70..only 6 more months to go  my scan is a week tomorrow then my one for the other hospital is a week on Friday. Can't wait!! just bought a hibebe doppler off ebay for 25 pounds..what a bargain! can't wait to get it. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies how we feeling? iv got no energy what so ever. but have to try and stay motivated. got a 5 year old to keep amused! 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am 12 weeks today woo hoo!! Only one more week in 1st trimester..can't believe how fast it has flown..hope you feel better soon beautywithin xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks Mummy and wahoo at getting to 12weeks!! ill be 12weeks thursday.. almost want to throw a party.. i new even befor i missed my period i was pregnant. so you can imagine how long this has felt!!


----------



## samzi

hope it went/goes well.

i am so ready for home now - knackered!


----------



## 3 girlies

scan went great, saw its fingers & toes, it was kicking about & put its hand on its head, so amazing!! Got another 1 on 4th August as i wasnt far enough along to do the nuchal test!!

heres the pic.....

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/014-1.jpg


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> scan went great, saw its fingers & toes, it was kicking about & put its hand on its head, so amazing!! Got another 1 on 4th August as i wasnt far enough along to do the nuchal test!!
> 
> heres the pic.....
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/014-1.jpg

Aw, the picture is gorgeous. Congrats! You must be thrilled!


----------



## samzi

aww love it!!


----------



## 3 girlies

thankyou, i love it. xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Fantastic pic 2girlies!!! Gorgeous :)

Im not at work today, I woke up and had my first bout of morning sickness- my first in this pregnancy! I was actually physically sick!
It was awful, I so hope I dont get anymore :(
xx


----------



## hayley x

Awww lovely scan piccy. How lucky you get another scan too :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Fantastic pic 2girlies!!! Gorgeous :)
> 
> Im not at work today, I woke up and had my first bout of morning sickness- my first in this pregnancy! I was actually physically sick!
> It was awful, I so hope I dont get anymore :(
> xx

:hugs: I hope you feel better soon. Its your little baby telling you 'mum I'm here, I'm ok :)' Hope you stop feeling sick soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks girls, i know im so lucky to get another scan lol

hope you feel better soon nervouspains x


----------



## Momma2Bee

woo first scan next week, so excited :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats on the scan!! Pic is so cute.My next scan is a week today..not looking forward to it cuz the scanner they have at the local hospital is rubbish but have another scan next friday which is at the hospital i'm gonna be having my baby at and their scanner is so much better.I hope you feel better soon nervouspains and hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls, I feel fine again today!
I tried finding babys hb on my angel sounds, but nothing :(

Yesterday I felt so sick, just as sick as I was when I was pregnant with Angel, thank god- fingers crossed- it was only the one day!

Looking forward to my scan on Thursday evening! Yippee!
Hope all will be ok!

Hayley, you have yours same day dont you?!

Only 2 weeks and 3 days until my 12 weeks scan, fingers crossed all will be ok :-/

and only 436 days until our :wedding: !! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

I have booked in a private scan for tonight as i am feeling too good, i am worried after my last missed m/c so had to book the scan to stop myself being driven crazy...


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Thanks girls, I feel fine again today!
> I tried finding babys hb on my angel sounds, but nothing :(
> 
> Yesterday I felt so sick, just as sick as I was when I was pregnant with Angel, thank god- fingers crossed- it was only the one day!
> 
> Looking forward to my scan on Thursday evening! Yippee!
> Hope all will be ok!
> 
> Hayley, you have yours same day dont you?!
> 
> Only 2 weeks and 3 days until my 12 weeks scan, fingers crossed all will be ok :-/
> 
> and only 436 days until our :wedding: !! :happydance:
> 
> xxxx

Its still early... dont worry :hugs:

I'm sure all will be perfect at your scan :) I cannot wait to see piccies :happydance: Yes mines at 11 am its come round really fast. 

Ok tell me, I have no calander to work it out... when you getting married?? I LOVE weddings :flower: congratulations :) xxx

xxx


----------



## hayley x

AimeeJ said:


> I have booked in a private scan for tonight as i am feeling too good, i am worried after my last missed m/c so had to book the scan to stop myself being driven crazy...

Good Luck with your scan tonight :) I'm sure everthing will be perfect :) Look forward to seeing your update with pic :hugs: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Thank you hayley, i will let you all know how it goes and if all is well i will upload the pics xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Good luck on your scan Aimeej..so exciting! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Good luck @ your scan tonight Aimeej!

Cant wait to see some piccys! :D

Its on 1st october Hayley lol, we already have the favours, im so excited lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Well ladies, scan went good. She said everything was just how she would expect it to be, we saw a little heartbeat again :)
I got put forward 2 days so 9 weeks tomorrow, yey!

Here is a piccie:

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10432.jpg


----------



## vinnypeanut

Still havent had scan but EDD from LMP is 10th Feb :) Will let you know if things change after my scan! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's lovely!! So cute..being put ahead is always brilliant! x


----------



## Kansas

So glad I found this... I'm due Feb 27th, but because I'm high risk they'll probably schedule a c-section for earlier - still Feb 2010 tho. I love reading through your comments and updates, it makes me feel so much more normal!


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely pic!!

:hi: Kansas

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my sickness has returned with a vengence :cry:

surely i should start feeling better soon??!!!

aimeej so pleased everything is ok, great pic xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: everyone :) hope your all well. Awww 2girlies, that bloody morning sickness needs to go now... your nearly out of the first tri. I just read on your signature you had a scan 2 days ago, have you posted pics? Knowing me I have commented on them but I have my preggo brain on :dohh:

Nervouspains .... SCAN TOMORROW :happydance: I cant wait to see your pics 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> :hi: everyone :) hope your all well. Awww 2girlies, that bloody morning sickness needs to go now... your nearly out of the first tri. I just read on your signature you had a scan 2 days ago, have you posted pics? Knowing me I have commented on them but I have my preggo brain on :dohh:
> 
> Nervouspains .... SCAN TOMORROW :happydance: I cant wait to see your pics
> 
> xxx

hayley you did comment on them :rofl: they are in this thread!!! How are you doing? Im feeling ok now, was sick all day up until 2pm, but i just managed to have a glass of lemonade so hopefully that will perk me up a bit!! 

time is going so fast, still need to get my hubby to take a bump pic!!!


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> :hi: everyone :) hope your all well. Awww 2girlies, that bloody morning sickness needs to go now... your nearly out of the first tri. I just read on your signature you had a scan 2 days ago, have you posted pics? Knowing me I have commented on them but I have my preggo brain on :dohh:
> 
> Nervouspains .... SCAN TOMORROW :happydance: I cant wait to see your pics
> 
> xxx
> 
> hayley you did comment on them :rofl: they are in this thread!!! How are you doing? Im feeling ok now, was sick all day up until 2pm, but i just managed to have a glass of lemonade so hopefully that will perk me up a bit!!
> 
> time is going so fast, still need to get my hubby to take a bump pic!!!Click to expand...

:blush:, I knew that :dohh: I just went and had another look to refresh my memory and your picture is really cute, I cant wait to get a new picture tomorrow :happydance:

Glad your feeling a little better, think you may have passed it my way, I was fine until I had something to eat now I feel :sick:

Yes I am still waiting to see it :) take one yourself for now and then ask your OH for one later.. pweaseeee :)

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

all my mirrors are high so i will have to stand on a chair......


----------



## 3 girlies

ok so this is my first bump pic (while wobbling on an armchair :rofl:) 


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/006.jpg


----------



## hayley x

No you silly ... you could have fallen!! too late to tell you now though I see!! 

but WOW that is some bump for 11 weeks :happydance: Youre looking fab :D

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

with my first i didnt get a bump until i was 22 weeks, those were the days!!! now being on my 3rd my tummy muscles have run for the hills, i think i need quite a few sit ups after the birth :rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

What a cute bump 2 girls! Wish i had one like that but can't get through my fat haha!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

I love that bump!!! So cute!

OMG I am just a fatty boom boom :(
Im a size 16, and even when I was 14 weeks with Angel, i still had nothing to indicate I was pregnant! Then the MW said to me, I might not get a bump as im tall 5'7, so now im all upset lol wondering when, or even, IF il get a bump!
I want one :hissy:

But Yay for the scan tonight :happydance:
And yay for your scan too Hayley! 
xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck for those who have scans today, looking forward to seeing some pics xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) :) have I just had an amazing scan :) baby was doing all sorts. It was sooo active. It has arms legs hands feet, everything :D baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 11+1 which is 7 days ahead of my last scan measurements. I can almost bet my money on it being a girl too the nub is as flat as anything :D eee I'm on :cloud9: 

Good Luck nervouspains :) cant wait to see your piccies!! xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> Heyy :) :) have I just had an amazing scan :) baby was doing all sorts. It was sooo active. It has arms legs hands feet, everything :D baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 11+1 which is 7 days ahead of my last scan measurements. I can almost bet my money on it being a girl too the nub is as flat as anything :D eee I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Good Luck nervouspains :) cant wait to see your piccies!! xxx

Aw, thrilled for you Hayley.

Hope mine is as active when I have my scan!


----------



## randomxx

glad your scan went well haley x


----------



## hayley x

leelee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Heyy :) :) have I just had an amazing scan :) baby was doing all sorts. It was sooo active. It has arms legs hands feet, everything :D baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 11+1 which is 7 days ahead of my last scan measurements. I can almost bet my money on it being a girl too the nub is as flat as anything :D eee I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Good Luck nervouspains :) cant wait to see your piccies!! xxx
> 
> Aw, thrilled for you Hayley.
> 
> Hope mine is as active when I have my scan!Click to expand...

eat lots of sweets :thumbup: xxx


----------



## miss_geordie

Feb 8th :D xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's brilliant about your scan Hayley, am quite nervous about mine on Monday xx


----------



## samzi

i heard the HB today :cloud9: i went to the drs as i had pains all day and he gave it a try. i thought there was no chance but he found it! it was amazing


----------



## leelee

Anyone hear from Nervous Pains?

Nervous Pains - hope your scan went okay. Thinking of you.


----------



## nervouspains

Hey girls!
Thanks leelee :hugs:

Hayley! So happy scan went brilliantly for you!!! Fab news :cloud9:

Well saw baby last night, we bought my Mum along with us... Shes so sweet- I went to pay and Mum was like how much is it? I said £100, she said dont worry il pay for it! Then when we came out she said, seeing that was better then when I went with you to try wedding dresses on!! Awww! Please let beany stick and be ok!

Well she has put my due date forward- 17th Feb! I was measuring 10wks and 2 days! Baby was 32.2mm so I said is that over 3cm? :blush: she said yes, I asked if she could see the fluid and she said yes, babys nuchal is measuring 1.22mm but she said you ahve a very good chance of it staying low as this is what we would expect to see at this age and length!
Oh god so now I am still nervous to see if babys fold will still be small at my 12 wk scan on 7th Aug!!!

Piccy attached :) :cloud9:
I cant see the nub though, I could with Angel, But I have a feeling baby is a boy... He was waving his hand around and trying to turn sides lol, I got 8 piccys too :cloud9:


----------



## Beautywithin

aww amazing pic.. glad it went well x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: I'm soooooo glad everything went well for you at your scan. That sounds really good, I'm pretty confident your Angel is helping this one grow grow grow into a healthy little baby :)

I measured ahead too, our babies are doing well :) did you change your ticker? cause I'm not sure what dates to go by lol.

Awww I'm so pleased, :hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thank you babe big :hugs:
Yes I have changed it lol, although mum said not to until my 12 weeks scan, but I was like, no im going by her dates! hehe!

I just spoke to a midwife and she said babys fold will change because baby will grow bigger lol, but they cant say by how much or how little etc, so still a waiting game... but for this age babys NF is normal :D xxxx


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Hey girls!
> Thanks leelee :hugs:
> 
> Hayley! So happy scan went brilliantly for you!!! Fab news :cloud9:
> 
> Well saw baby last night, we bought my Mum along with us... Shes so sweet- I went to pay and Mum was like how much is it? I said £100, she said dont worry il pay for it! Then when we came out she said, seeing that was better then when I went with you to try wedding dresses on!! Awww! Please let beany stick and be ok!
> 
> Well she has put my due date forward- 17th Feb! I was measuring 10wks and 2 days! Baby was 32.2mm so I said is that over 3cm? :blush: she said yes, I asked if she could see the fluid and she said yes, babys nuchal is measuring 1.22mm but she said you ahve a very good chance of it staying low as this is what we would expect to see at this age and length!
> Oh god so now I am still nervous to see if babys fold will still be small at my 12 wk scan on 7th Aug!!!
> 
> Piccy attached :) :cloud9:
> I cant see the nub though, I could with Angel, But I have a feeling baby is a boy... He was waving his hand around and trying to turn sides lol, I got 8 piccys too :cloud9:

Aw, so glad it went well for you. Your Mum sounds like a sweetheart as well.

:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

I'm going to change mine too then, it didnt want to change it and eveyone think why the hell is she changing it lol. I hope you get a nub shot at your next scan im getting addicted. I'm already convinced myself mines a girl from the nub shot. I sat in the car to look through my pics and was shocked to see the clearest nub ever. I dont want to find out but I am 99% sure girl!! I even told OH im so confident I could go out and buy a whole new wardrobe of dresses :rofl: he said if anyone would know its you lol. 

Hope your well xxx


----------



## franny_k

I'm due Feb 12th. Only just found this thread!

Is anyone from the Manchester/ Rochdale area?


----------



## alibaba24

im not sure how this works but i wanna join!! 27th feb for me :)

xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol :hi: Franny_K & Alibaba24 ! xxx:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi to all the newbies..that's brilliant news about your scan nervouspains..even better when you get moved ahead  x


----------



## KirbyLeAnne

ohhh i want to join. My due date is Feb 7th !!


----------



## thechaosismex

hellloo everyone!

im a newbie but im due on the 27th of feb :)

Loving the morning sickness....or not! haha!


----------



## randomxx

KirbyLeAnne and thechaoisismex welcome and congrats hope you have a great 9 months!!

well everyone ive got my booking appointment 2mrw along with a scan :happydance: cant wait hoping this little beany is sticking hard!! 

how is everyone today? 

xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyone are ok and enjoying this lovely weather :D I've had a great day, I actually feel like I have 'the glow' I never felt this great in pregnancy with Alex at all. I am SURE this ones a girl, shes treating me well :D

Scan in 11 days :happydance:

Congratulations on the new :bfp:s :dance:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, hope you are all ok. 
ive had a great day, went to order my new pram but its still not in stock, got a price though.....its going to be £900 :shock: better start saving now!! The shop do a pay monthly scheme so going to do that i think! Its the new icandy peach blossom. luckily i dont need it for ages so there lots of time to pay for it! :thumbup: i think paul was in shock at the price but he said that because i have agreed to not find out the sex of our baby that i can have this as a reward!! (for those who dont know, i really want to find out the sex but my hubby doesnt) 

i'm feeling fine today too, no sickness just a tiny bit of nausea at lunchtime!! i am finally enjoying my pregnancy!

woo hoo hayley, looking forward to seeing your scan pic, my next scan is 4th august, its flying by. soon we will all be in 2nd tri!!!

welcome to all the new feb love bugs :hi:


----------



## 3 girlies

oh & hayley just noticed your ticker, so nearly have the same due date, my last scan i was put back a day but i didnt change my ticker!!


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> hi everyone, hope you are all ok.
> ive had a great day, went to order my new pram but its still not in stock, got a price though.....its going to be £900 :shock: better start saving now!! The shop do a pay monthly scheme so going to do that i think! Its the new icandy peach blossom. luckily i dont need it for ages so there lots of time to pay for it! :thumbup: i think paul was in shock at the price but he said that because i have agreed to not find out the sex of our baby that i can have this as a reward!! (for those who dont know, i really want to find out the sex but my hubby doesnt)
> 
> i'm feeling fine today too, no sickness just a tiny bit of nausea at lunchtime!! i am finally enjoying my pregnancy!
> 
> woo hoo hayley, looking forward to seeing your scan pic, my next scan is 4th august, its flying by. soon we will all be in 2nd tri!!!
> 
> welcome to all the new feb love bugs :hi:

:happydance: you get to have the pram you want!! With Alex I wanted the Icandy Apple but changed my mind when I couldnt really tilt it for gettin up kerbs and that lol. £900 :shock: my OH moaned when I wanted the Bugaboo for £800 lol. But luckily he has managed to change my mind to the Quinny but I actually want both :blush:

It sounds like a great day for both of us today :) 

Your scan is the day before mine, I'm jealous lol. I only changed my ticker cause I've never been moved forward before and I've had 10 scans altogether including both pregnancies, so I'm prepared to be moved back at next scan lol. 

What do you think the sex of your baby is? I'm 99.9% girl for me :D

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm not sure, i was convinced its a girl but i think thats because i already have 2 girls so i just assume it will be another pink bump!! My hubby thinks girl too. I will be studying the scan pics on the 4th lol!! I really dont mind what sex it is though, id love another girl as much as a boy, i'm glad i cant pick as i wouldnt be able to decide :rofl:

are you having a sexing scan? if so at how many weeks?


----------



## 3 girlies

i have just bought a different pushchair, i decided that the icandy was too much money & got the phil & teds vibe instead :) i'm really happy, it cost £400 less so quite a saving!!! 

hope you are all ok? xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i cant even think about prams yet untill..we move.. there is just no room here!!

ah trust me you can be so wrong with thinking you know what the sex is.. i was certain this would be another girl.. i had terrible morning sickness and have the same cravings as i did with paris.. then at my scan friday he said he is pretty sure its a boy ( yay ) and everyone else is saying boy from the nub shot.. this will be my last pregnancy so will be nice to have one of each!! x


----------



## 3 girlies

Beautywithin said:


> Ah i cant even think about prams yet untill..we move.. there is just no room here!!
> 
> ah trust me you can be so wrong with thinking you know what the sex is.. i was certain this would be another girl.. i had terrible morning sickness and have the same cravings as i did with paris.. then at my scan friday he said he is pretty sure its a boy ( yay ) and everyone else is saying boy from the nub shot.. this will be my last pregnancy so will be nice to have one of each!! x

congratulations on your blue bump xx


----------



## NuKe

HEY ladies!! my first visit in this forum, and just thought I'd stop in here and say "HERRO!" cuz I'm due 23rd Feb '10!! Have my first scan on the 7th August (12 days to go!) :happydance: So anyway, my name's Lindsay- nice to meet you all!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Welcome Lindsay, remember seeing you in TTC forum congrats on your BFP!! Evening ladies, well have my dating scan tomorrow..not really looking forward to it..our scanner is rubbish at the hospital cuz it's a community hospital so wont see much.Have my proper scan at the hospital i'm having the baby at on Friday so looking forward to that one.Bought my balmoral silvercross yesterday got everything including accs for 600 pound.It's pretty much brand new.A brand new one would be about 1400 pounds so saved quite a bit. Am getting a Silvercross linear pram for travelling and wet days..anyone else getting this pram? What kind of prams are you all getting if you have thought that far ahead lol..How is everyone doing? Anyone else got a scan this week? xx


----------



## leelee

mummysuzie22 said:


> Welcome Lindsay, remember seeing you in TTC forum congrats on your BFP!! Evening ladies, well have my dating scan tomorrow..not really looking forward to it..our scanner is rubbish at the hospital cuz it's a community hospital so wont see much.Have my proper scan at the hospital i'm having the baby at on Friday so looking forward to that one.Bought my balmoral silvercross yesterday got everything including accs for 600 pound.It's pretty much brand new.A brand new one would be about 1400 pounds so saved quite a bit. Am getting a Silvercross linear pram for travelling and wet days..anyone else getting this pram? What kind of prams are you all getting if you have thought that far ahead lol..How is everyone doing? Anyone else got a scan this week? xx

Hi MummySuzie,

Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Hope you get to see more than you think you will!

Well done with the pram as well, sounds like you got a great deal. I won't buy a pram for ages but I like the look of the Quinny ones at the moment. Would like a red one!

My scan is Monday 3rd August


----------



## samzi

evening ladies.

almost 8 days to go til scan!!


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie22 said:


> Welcome Lindsay, remember seeing you in TTC forum congrats on your BFP!! Evening ladies, well have my dating scan tomorrow..not really looking forward to it..our scanner is rubbish at the hospital cuz it's a community hospital so wont see much.Have my proper scan at the hospital i'm having the baby at on Friday so looking forward to that one.Bought my balmoral silvercross yesterday got everything including accs for 600 pound.It's pretty much brand new.A brand new one would be about 1400 pounds so saved quite a bit. Am getting a Silvercross linear pram for travelling and wet days..anyone else getting this pram? What kind of prams are you all getting if you have thought that far ahead lol..How is everyone doing? Anyone else got a scan this week? xx


Good luck with your scan today! 

thats great saving on the pram go you! i want the maxi-cosi mura 3 tho i might change my mind lol! 

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That sounds quite nice random..wish 1 would hurry up and come xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

Hope your all ok, when I first read the thread on the £900 pram I was like :shock: lol

Hi Nuke, I also remember you in TTC, fab to see you in here!

Im ok, well I have a little nasuea today, I must admit, im feeling a little down today, I cant stop thinking about my scan on the 7th, I am dreading it, this is when my world came crashing down last time with Angel.
I am thinking about it all the time, even in my dreams :(

At my 10 week scan last thurs, babys fluid was 1.22 behind babys neck and surely it should be that much for so young? Baby was also measuring 3.2cm, and last time the docs told me they can give a reading if baby is over 3cm, but then this lady said its better when they are 4-5cm so she cant give me a definate answer, so when I spoke to the midwife she said it will get bigger as baby will, but she cant say how much or even if the fluid amount will get larger, its just a waiting game.
I am honestly, so, so terrified.
I told OH that is the same thing happens again, I do not want to ttc for a long time, I just cant go through this pain again :cry:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy everyone :hi:

Good luck with your scan today mummysuzie. Your so lucky to get 2 in one week, I'm very jealous!! I have my 12 week scan next wednesday so only 9 DAYS :dance: its come round so fast. I'm going to google your pram now :) 

I want a quinny and a bugaboo, I'm half winning the argument as they both have the same carseat, but I really want to get Alex the perfect headstone, so he doesnt feel left out just cause the new baby so I will probs settle with the Quinny, but it is cute imo :D

Awww nervouspains.... I imagine how worried you are, but just think, this baby has Angel as its guardian angel, to look after them? And surely life cant be that cruel :cry: I hope it comes round fast for you cause I know you will be worrying every day until your scan day. what is the range of fluid allowed? cause I would say the fluid amount sounds lovely atm :)

:hugs: to everyone. Not long till any of our scans now :happydance: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Good luck with your scan today mummysuzie :)

Thanks Hayley :)
I am just terrifed, they say anything under 3mm is fine, and im worried now that the baby has so much already?
im dreading how much it will/can grow in 2 weeks?
Angel had 7.30mm so, I just cant stop thinking about it.

I hope she is looking after new baby :)
But still cant stop worrying, Im getting more excite because not long until end of first trimester, but the closer it draws near, the more I am scared :(
I just wish it was this Fri xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..well been for my scan and talk about the shittiest scanner ever..you honestly couldn't see a thing..i saw an arm move but that was it..she put me back 6 days but not changing anything till i've been on friday and had a scan with the proper scanner..so disappointed..woman wasn't very pleasant either but don't need to go back to her anyway so not worried about it.Not even gonna put any pictures up cuz it's just a grey blob. Will hopefully have better ones on Friday  How's everyone else doing today? xx


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie22 said:


> Afternoon ladies..well been for my scan and talk about the shittiest scanner ever..you honestly couldn't see a thing..i saw an arm move but that was it..she put me back 6 days but not changing anything till i've been on friday and had a scan with the proper scanner..so disappointed..woman wasn't very pleasant either but don't need to go back to her anyway so not worried about it.Not even gonna put any pictures up cuz it's just a grey blob. Will hopefully have better ones on Friday  How's everyone else doing today? xx

aww thats rubbish about your scan hunni roll on fri so we can see some pics of your wee one! 

im feeling pretty rubbish today but hopefully that passes! 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Awww hun! What a shame! I hate it went the people are like that!

it was like that at my 12 week scan, when things went wrong last time, he was so impatient and unsympathetic, he was like oh I think your baby has a chromo abnormtality, you can get up and wait outside now.

I remember thinking, well dont be too mean or blunt will ya!
xx


----------



## randomxx

thats bang out of order the way you were treated i would have complained about him hunni! 
x


----------



## Beautywithin

i hate that.. they should make your scan an enjoyable experience. not just get you in and out so they can move on to the next person!! x think thats why i have paid to have most of my scans done private x


----------



## nervouspains

Tell me about it!
OH and I both said, if its the same man again, we are going to be asked to be scanned by someone diffrent! xx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Tell me about it!
> OH and I both said, if its the same man again, we are going to be asked to be scanned by someone diffrent! xx

whats the chances of having him again though, hopefully he'd have been sacked by now.

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That is horrible nervouspains..this is my 3rd scan and knew i have one on Friday so wasn't really bothered.Don't really need to bother much with that hospital which is good.Just ate a pot of coleslaw..am such a weirdo lol xx


----------



## hayley x

wow! this is really random, but just noticed my ticker, less than 200 days now :D how fast is it going xxx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> That is horrible nervouspains..this is my 3rd scan and knew i have one on Friday so wasn't really bothered.Don't really need to bother much with that hospital which is good.Just ate a pot of coleslaw..am such a weirdo lol xx

mmm potato salads nicer :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

its flying by & coz this is going to be my last pregnancy its kinda sad!!

I am feeling so much better now, nausea has lifted & i've got energy again! 

i'm going away for a few days on thursday, staying in a caravan in Devon, i cant wait. :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> its flying by & coz this is going to be my last pregnancy its kinda sad!!
> 
> I am feeling so much better now, nausea has lifted & i've got energy again!
> 
> i'm going away for a few days on thursday, staying in a caravan in Devon, i cant wait. :happydance:

:( I dont know how I will feel when I'm on my last pregnancy. Will this definately be your last baby? 

:D hope you have a good time away xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

I know that i could change my mind, Roxie was supposed to be our last baby :rofl: but i just feel like this baby will complete our family.


----------



## hayley x

See you back in 1st tri in a few years then :rofl:

I didnt expect to be in first tri right now lol. xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> See you back in 1st tri in a few years then :rofl:
> 
> I didnt expect to be in first tri right now lol. xxx

:thumbup: see you there!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Mm potatoe salad is lovely..i have crackers and coleslaw..i put it on the crackers and eat them..mmmm

Never say never 2 girls..soo easy to get broody


----------



## 3 girlies

i can actually manage to drink a cup of tea again, the difference in the last few days is amazing, i feel so much better! :happydance:

12 weeks today!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :hugs:
I hope so! I am going to call the midwife today and the private clinic and ask them, if I got scanned on Thursday 11+2... Oh I just realised im 11 weeks today!" Yipiee! :happydance: well, im going to see if they would be able to give a accurate reading on babys NT because I am so, so anxious and I just cant wait any longer to find out!! :s

:rofl: "Just ate a pot of coleslaw..am such a weirdo lol" LOL 

And yay for 12 weeks today 2girlies! and also Devon... ooh I wanna go! My mum and family are going on the 15th Aug, but I cant get the time off to go down with them! :(

xxx


----------



## samzi

woohoo

im confused as to how far i am :rofl: will know by next tues when have 12 week scan :D


----------



## hayley x

happy 12 weeks to 2girlies and happy 11 weeks to nervouspains... cant believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, where has the time gone. I completely forgot I had more blood tests this morning until my friend text me about her babys jabs 4 minutes before my appointment :dohh: Luckily they still said I could have them done, I was 8 minutes late :blush:

I just know they're going to come back low again and I need them bloody iron tablets already :hissy:

Hope everyones ok this morning xxx


----------



## samzi

im either 12 weeks on friday, 12 weeks today or 12 weeks opn sunday :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> im either 12 weeks on friday, 12 weeks today or 12 weeks opn sunday :rofl:

Happy 12 weeks for sometime this week :rofl: I bet at your scan baby wont measure any of those dates and will be a date inbetween :rofl: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks & happy 12 weeks for tomorrow Hayley, and happy 12 weeks for anyday up until Sunday Samzi lol :rofl: xxx


----------



## hayley x

omg I'm so excited, we are going to see a lady tonight about arranging our wedding :) :happydance: we have been engaged for over a year and we really want to get married on our 4 year anni on 21st Nov, its at the same Church as Alex's funeral was also on 21st so it will be a really special day if we can get it :D I want the same church as in my mind its a way to make Alex closer on our big day :) dont want anything fancy, just for our family to have the same name :cloud9:

sorry to go on I'm just really excited :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> omg I'm so excited, we are going to see a lady tonight about arranging our wedding :) :happydance: we have been engaged for over a year and we really want to get married on our 4 year anni on 21st Nov, its at the same Church as Alex's funeral was also on 21st so it will be a really special day if we can get it :D I want the same church as in my mind its a way to make Alex closer on our big day :) dont want anything fancy, just for our family to have the same name :cloud9:
> 
> sorry to go on I'm just really excited :D xxx

oh wow, it sounds perfect, i love weddings x


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's gorgeous Hayley..Hope the meeting goes well  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay exciting! I am counting down until mine... its still so far :( lol
But still, exciting times! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

hayley x said:


> omg I'm so excited, we are going to see a lady tonight about arranging our wedding :) :happydance: we have been engaged for over a year and we really want to get married on our 4 year anni on 21st Nov, its at the same Church as Alex's funeral was also on 21st so it will be a really special day if we can get it :D I want the same church as in my mind its a way to make Alex closer on our big day :) dont want anything fancy, just for our family to have the same name :cloud9:
> 
> sorry to go on I'm just really excited :D xxx

That's really exciting :) Hope it goes well.

My due date is now the 17th Feb, not sure if i already asked for it to be changed or not :dohh: Can't remember. 

Also, nervouspains i'm confused....we're due the same day but i'm one day behind you :wacko: xx


----------



## Momma2Bee

My due date changed! its now the fourth, making me 13 weeks pregnant woopie :)

Scan picture
https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt158/PeanutButterMeow/Photo0466.jpg

Waved and me then punched my insides, charmer much 
Also i get another scan in six weeks :D


----------



## bitepeach

awwh u must be so excited ! what a lovely picture


----------



## Beautywithin

Hey momma congrats, im due the 4th aswell x


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Katy, well the sonogram lady told me at my private scan last thurs that I was 10 +2, but I thought I was 9+5, so from my dates id be due 20th Feb, but from her dates 17th Feb, she said not to worry as its usually 5 days out either way!
So im sticking with 11 weeks and 1 day until my '12' week scan on the 7th, god im so nervous!

What a lovely piccy momma!

OMG I had the most funniest dream last night!
I dreamt that Hayley rung me and said come round mine, so I went round hers and she was with her OH and we were just chit chatting on the sofa, and I saw like this red and green ladybug buggy and I was just like wow lol :rofl:
Then all of a sudden samzi called, and that was her name in it- Samzi lol and I said oh lets go and see her too, and so we went to the chip shop to meet her, then my dream trailed off somewhere else :rofl: lol

Gosh, BnB is even invading my dreams now :rofl:
xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha that's too funny nervouspains lol..anyone getting when they sneeze their side of their pelvis hurts? Have been reading about it in the forums but never happened untill just now..It hurt!! Get to see my bubs again in 2 days can't wait to see a proper picture..am so desperate to find out what it is but will need to wait for another 3 weeks for that..how's everyone doing today? xx


----------



## samzi

nervouspains said:


> Hey Katy, well the sonogram lady told me at my private scan last thurs that I was 10 +2, but I thought I was 9+5, so from my dates id be due 20th Feb, but from her dates 17th Feb, she said not to worry as its usually 5 days out either way!
> So im sticking with 11 weeks and 1 day until my '12' week scan on the 7th, god im so nervous!
> 
> What a lovely piccy momma!
> 
> OMG I had the most funniest dream last night!
> I dreamt that Hayley rung me and said come round mine, so I went round hers and she was with her OH and we were just chit chatting on the sofa, and I saw like this red and green ladybug buggy and I was just like wow lol :rofl:
> Then all of a sudden samzi called, and that was her name in it- Samzi lol and I said oh lets go and see her too, and so we went to the chip shop to meet her, then my dream trailed off somewhere else :rofl: lol
> 
> Gosh, BnB is even invading my dreams now :rofl:
> xxx

:rofl: how random


----------



## samzi

mummysuzie22 said:


> Haha that's too funny nervouspains lol..anyone getting when they sneeze their side of their pelvis hurts? Have been reading about it in the forums but never happened untill just now..It hurt!! Get to see my bubs again in 2 days can't wait to see a proper picture..am so desperate to find out what it is but will need to wait for another 3 weeks for that..how's everyone doing today? xx

i had it last night. a real sharp pain that lasted a second or two


----------



## MiissDior

*I'am Due Feb 20th *
Bump Buddies anyone?x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea was like that Samzi..like a stabbing pain..congrats MissDior..xx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Hey Katy, well the sonogram lady told me at my private scan last thurs that I was 10 +2, but I thought I was 9+5, so from my dates id be due 20th Feb, but from her dates 17th Feb, she said not to worry as its usually 5 days out either way!
> So im sticking with 11 weeks and 1 day until my '12' week scan on the 7th, god im so nervous!
> 
> What a lovely piccy momma!
> 
> OMG I had the most funniest dream last night!
> I dreamt that Hayley rung me and said come round mine, so I went round hers and she was with her OH and we were just chit chatting on the sofa, and I saw like this red and green ladybug buggy and I was just like wow lol :rofl:
> Then all of a sudden samzi called, and that was her name in it- Samzi lol and I said oh lets go and see her too, and so we went to the chip shop to meet her, then my dream trailed off somewhere else :rofl: lol
> 
> Gosh, BnB is even invading my dreams now :rofl:
> xxx

:rofl: that has made my day hahaha!! I wish I had funny dreams. I bet the ladybug came from the Feb Love Bugs piccy LOL. Dont tell your OH he will ban you from coming on.

Not long til your scan now, hope the time passes fast for you :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Haha that's too funny nervouspains lol..anyone getting when they sneeze their side of their pelvis hurts? Have been reading about it in the forums but never happened untill just now..It hurt!! Get to see my bubs again in 2 days can't wait to see a proper picture..am so desperate to find out what it is but will need to wait for another 3 weeks for that..how's everyone doing today? xx

I get it quite a lot, i sometimes wake up in the night cause ive turned over too fast and it pulled. I had it on and off all through my pregnancy with Alex so I guess its pretty normal :) knowing that doesnt make it less painful though lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

MiissDior said:


> *I'am Due Feb 20th *
> Bump Buddies anyone?x

congrats xx:flower:


----------



## nervouspains

LOL I never thought about that! How true- us Feb Love bugs and a lady bug buggy! Lol
it was so random lol :rofl:

Sorry girls I havent had a pain like that? Ooh maybe I will though when I am further along...?!

Congrats MissDior and welcome :)

Thanks hun, and yours too! oooh yours is a week today- aka My Birthday! yay! Lol am having a pamper day so looking forward to that, and then having a meal with family and friends at my fav place in the world- TGI Fidays! :happydance:

I cant stop wishing the time away for next Friday though!

xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

OMG, beautywithin! Did I miss something?! How could I of missed that :loopy: Your on team blue??! Congrats :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> OMG, beautywithin! Did I miss something?! How could I of missed that :loopy: Your on team blue??! Congrats :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Yes, it has sunk in now yay.. i just hope at my 20week scan they dont say girl lol!! is your next question going to be, how did i find out so early lol ? or have you read my posts xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

No I havent! I havent seen them :blush:
Where are they? I will have a read :)
Yes how did you?! yay one of each now :)
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

heres the thread. that will explain it all

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/165004-x-scan-today-x.html

are you hoping for a girl or boy or dont you mind?? 
xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks love, I will have a read!

Well I used to really want a girl, and when I lost Angel and found out she was a girl, i have to admitted it made it even more gutting, but this time round, i dont care one bit as long as baby is healthy and here in my arms :)
I was watching teenage pregnancy on BBC 3 the other night, and one of them had a little boy, omg he was gorgeous! I was like to OH, I want him! lol xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on the blue bump :) It's so cool you already now whether its a boy or girl, i'm sooo impatient, i just wanna know. After hayleys thread the other day i was desperately assessing my 9+2 scan pic to see a nub that i could guess at but the picture is too blurry! 

Nervouspains- I dream about BnB sometimes, i had a dream with leedsforever in the other day,god knows why because i don't really talk to her and i can't for the life of me remember what the dream was about :rofl: 

MissDior- I started a thread yesterday looking for bump buddies due mid feb, so feel free to try and kick start that, no one has answered on there yet! 

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

nervouspains said:


> Thanks love, I will have a read!
> 
> Well I used to really want a girl, and when I lost Angel and found out she was a girl, i have to admitted it made it even more gutting, but this time round, i dont care one bit as long as baby is healthy and here in my arms :)
> I was watching teenage pregnancy on BBC 3 the other night, and one of them *had a little boy, omg he was gorgeous!* I was like to OH, I want him! lol xxxx

The one with loads of hair?? He was sooooo cute! xx


----------



## samzi

i now want a boy cos ive fallen in love with a name for 'him' :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I find boys names really hard! Girl not a problem, but boys are so difficult! xx


----------



## samzi

i was out one eve with mum and her friend, we got on the subject of names and this one randomly came into my head. now i :cloud9: it


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> Thanks love, I will have a read!
> 
> Well I used to really want a girl, and when I lost Angel and found out she was a girl, i have to admitted it made it even more gutting, but this time round, i dont care one bit as long as baby is healthy and here in my arms :)
> I was watching teenage pregnancy on BBC 3 the other night, and one of them had a little boy, omg he was gorgeous! I was like to OH, I want him! lol xxxx

sorry to hear about angel, i had a mc in feb, and i find it hard to think i could have had a baby by october :(... im glad im having a boy. even tho i never imagined myself with a boy. i have said this would be my last pregnancy.. but i know if it was to be another girl. i would want a boy one day.. so now ill have a girl and boy... :) we had a girls name.. boys names we are stuck on! everything i like OH hates 
xx


----------



## zkt09

Hi everyone. Had my dating scan today so i now know im officially due 10th feb! feels like aaaaages away.


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> i now want a boy cos ive fallen in love with a name for 'him' :lol:

Share :D xxx


----------



## samzi

hehe :D well we had chosen thomas for a middle name after OH's grandad and little bro who is no longer with us. 

And the name i love...


Nathan :cloud9:


----------



## hayley x

awww :cloud9: I hope its a boy for you then... sounds like a lovely name, especially with a special meaning too :)

I kinda wanted a boy but I just know this is a girl and OH dont like my names... but I WILL win and get the name I want :pop: (I hope that doesnt make me sound ungreatful for having a baby, believe me as long as I get to see this one grow up I dont care on the sex!!)

xxx


----------



## samzi

i wouldnt mind either way really :) as long as its healthy etc. when i was little i always wanted a boy first so it would be an older brother to its sister, but i dont mind which it is really :D


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> i wouldnt mind either way really :) as long as its healthy etc. when i was little i always wanted a boy first so it would be an older brother to its sister, but i dont mind which it is really :D

I did too :D and then I wanted a girl, so I guess if this is a girl I've got what I've always wanted. And even though my boy died what better way to have someone protect you than your own guradian Angel :D

sorry I do go on!! hope your ok xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Girls,

Oooh are we all going to find out?
All going well - please whoever is up there! [-(
I am going to have a private sexing scan at 16 weeks! Oooh im so excited for that, lets hope I get to experience it this time round!

BW- What lovely piccys! Oooh and a big willy woo lol, just think, your gorwing a willy inside you :rofl: Sorry im such a baby at times lol- no pun intended lol.
Seeing your lovely boys Nub, I deffo think Hayley is now having a girl!!
And I saw your other post and your brothers gf- What a idiot, seriously what a thing to say, I just had to :rofl: at her!
But baby is gorgeous!

Im feeling great today, no sickenss, a little sore (. .) and more spots, but other then that, fine :happydance:
Yay only 6 days until Hayleys scan and my birthday and only 8 days until my scan! Yay, I started counting at 14, so now im in single figures!

xxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Oooh are we all going to find out?
> All going well - please whoever is up there! [-(
> I am going to have a private sexing scan at 16 weeks! Oooh im so excited for that, lets hope I get to experience it this time round!
> 
> BW- What lovely piccys! Oooh and a big willy woo lol, just think, your gorwing a willy inside you :rofl: Sorry im such a baby at times lol- no pun intended lol.
> Seeing your lovely boys Nub, I deffo think Hayley is now having a girl!!
> And I saw your other post and your brothers gf- What a idiot, seriously what a thing to say, I just had to :rofl: at her!
> But baby is gorgeous!
> 
> Im feeling great today, no sickenss, a little sore (. .) and more spots, but other then that, fine :happydance:
> Yay only 6 days until Hayleys scan and my birthday and only 8 days until my scan! Yay, I started counting at 14, so now im in single figures!
> 
> xxxxx


lol first thing i said when i saw my scan is look at his willy. i new fall well it was the cord. but when its inbetween there legs like that lol.. it seems i was over reacting with what my bro's gf said, but at the time it pissed me friggin off!!

ah you not had much sickness, im 13weeks now and still sick at least once daily!! have you got any plans for your bday?

x


----------



## bitepeach

does anyone else thing waiting for the scan is the worst bit , ive been up all night thinking about it,:blush: and blueberries .....:dohh:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol when I saw the 3D piccy I was taken a back! Lol wow big boy lol :rofl:

I know, I couldnt believe she said that though, I mean really, what a thing to say! :dohh: lol

Well OH cant get the day off :(
So I am having a pamper day! Going to get my eyebrows dyed and neatened up, have my eyelashes dyed black with a blue tint, sounds mad but looks really pretty! And having a pedicure and manicure, so spending some of OH's hard earned cash lol, then in the evening going off to TGI Fridays with family and friends, so really looking forward to that! :D

You still have sickness? I had it awful with Angel, even on the morning of my D&C I was sick in the hospital car park- lovely, but in a funny way it made me feel as if she was telling me she was ill and it was the right thing to do. It was just awful, I was sick near enough all day, and even when I brushed my teeth or just, well this is a bit gross, but you know when you sort of like, well, snort to get flem up :blush: well just doing that would make me gag and be sick.

Bitepeach- Yes deffo! Esp when I know that, next Friday will be the day I get to carry on and relax with my pregnancy, or it may possibly have to come to an end :cry: but FX all is well and in Feb '10 Il be a mum! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

i really need to get my eyebrows done. i look like hitler, i had terrible morning sicknesswith paris.. is why i believed this to be another girl. they say with a boy you should only feel sick? another silly myth i guess

oh i love TGI'S remember your eating for 2... so your aloud to have seconds lol

I,v just looked at angels website,made me cry.. i believe with my whole heart that our babies are with us... just they there being looked after by someone else

Im positive everything will be fine at your scan... then hopefully some of your worries and fears will fade away

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning girls, just think nervouspains and hayley, your babies have their own personal gaurdian angel  get to see my bubs tomorrow..on a proper scan lol..can't wait..my booking in appt for this hospital is 3 hours..last time felt like ages..but worth it when i have my bubs..will post some pics tomorrow night..have a gender scan at 16 weeks on august 23rd for my birthday ..can't wait..hoping they'll be able to see something tomorrrow..anyone else got a scan tomorrow? xx


----------



## nervouspains

See that makes me wonder, was I that ill because she was a girl? Or because something was wrong?
The only promising thing for me I have heard about this pregnancy is, if the babys fold was going to be 7.30 @ the 12 weeks scan, it would have been bigger then 1.22 already at my 10 week scan when baby was just over 3 cm, so thats something hopeful :)

Lol thanks BW I will deffo remember that, I might go for a pudding too this year, I have to admit though, im 2 stone heavier this year :( lol so Iv got a bigger belly this year to fit a pud in! Hehe!

Thank you, what a lovely thing to say, I deffo beleive that too, some people have said to me 'Dont you feel its Angel that has come back to you?' And no, if im honest I dont, Angel was and always will be my first pregnancy, experience, baby, everything, she showed and taught me so many things and prepared me so much for this new pregnancy, so I dont think its her, although I did read in a post that a medium told one lady how because the babies we lose arent 'fully formed' that when we fall again, it is the babys sprit coming back to us, which I thought was nice.
Althoguh, I will tell any future children about her, she will always be a part of me :)

I so hope so! I am so nervous, I really wish and hope this is now my time to be a Mum.
I can remember the day as if it was yesterday, so Mum is also coming along with OH and I this time round, and the other day I popped round and we were talking about the scan, and she said to me 'Dont wear that top', why? 'thats the top you were in on the 12 week scan' I cant believe she remembered that, even I didnt, OH menchioned it to me too though! Strange...!

Thanks Mummysuzie :)
I do like to think she is up there with my 'real' dad (He was run over and left for dead when I was 3 months old :cry:) Although, my dad now, has been with me since I was 6, and I cant really remember anything before him, so in my eyes, thats my dad :)

Good luck for your scan hun :)
Cant wait to see piccys! ooh your a Leo too! :)

Oh god, sorry for the life storey lol

xxxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. anyone a doppler specialist? :rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am so sorry about your dad..but yes i believe they're up there and he's teaching her all the things that papa's teach their grandkids..spoiling her  yes am a leo and all the things that go with it haha..what about you? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MummySuzie :hugs:
Yes I am a typical one! lol Even right down to the red hair! lol

Oh and Samzi, I have an angel sounds one and still not hearing anything!

OH menchioned if all is well as 12 week scan, he will buy us a LCD Hi-Bebe one!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lucky duck  was going to buy one but then with my nature would be obsessed with it and have it out all the time lol xx


----------



## samzi

the sound i heard last night, sonded exactly what i heard at the drs last week when he found baby's hb. so im confused!


----------



## randomxx

nervouspains, mummysuzie im a leo 2 :happydance:

i saw a psychic before and it was the best thing i ever done she told me that my baby was a little girl and that shes fine now and is always with me! she also told me that i'd be pregnant with a little boy this year and that i'd end up in a caring profession which i laughed at lol!

however this year i decided to join college to do my access to nursing then all going well onto uni to do children's nursing then my midwifery degree that was until i found out i was pregnant so its been put on hold until next year lol! 

she also told me that my mums dad is watching over me i never met him he died before i was born! 

the psychic was defo worth the £20 think im going to go back and see her in a few weeks xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: ladies whoa wayyyy too much to remember,you girls have certainly been busy this morning lol. 

All these sexing scans are making me jealous. I am planning on having a 17 week scan but we wont be finding out the sex, I stupidly told OH I didnt want to know this time, but I've changed my mind but he wont :dohh: its my own fault.

I know its a girl anyway :cloud9: you watch her be born with a willy :rofl:

eeekkk, less than a week till scan, Nervouspains, as I invited you to my house in your dreams, you have to invite me to your birthday meal :D

hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## randomxx

haley i think nervouspains should just throw a bday party in TGI's and invite us all lol don't think TGI's would know whats hit them :happydance:! x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yes you should all come :happydance: for the Leo's! Lol

Wow on all the info from the psychic! Where was that?!

I did go to a spritulist church once, well 3 times and my dad came through on two occasions, I did ask him too, and he did :)
In the last one (I was 9 weeks with Angel) The medium said that my dad had said I have got joyus times to come, but there will be a bump in the road, but I will be strong, so looking back, it makes think, did he know what was to come? :shrug:

LOL "watch her be born with a willy" :rofl:
Lol yes I know!
Everyone can come to my birthday- Its in Surrey!

xxxx


----------



## samzi

i went to a spiritualist church a few months back, a few after my mc actually. and anyway my gran came through to me and basically the jist of it was 'you have gone through a lot of pain, but its time to look forward, next time it will work out' few months later and im almost 12 weeks preg with a hb found last week. i deff believe there is something there and i also believe all will be fine cos my gran says so :)


----------



## randomxx

she's got a wee shop in one of the shopping centres up here and me and my friend went to be honest i didn't think she'd be that good but some of the stuff she told me about she could never have known! defo going to go back to her!

im convinced through what she said this baby is a boy haven't even thought of girls names lol defo going to have to get a gender scan to confirm it tho :haha:

Roll on the party i'l have to be there in spirit but have a dessert for me :winkwink: 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thats really nice Samzi, how comferting too :)

Lol! Yea I would go back too- am I going to have a easy labor? Taht would be my question lol.
Especially after seeing on Embarassing bodies last night, that girl who got stitched up to tight after a tear when she gave birth! :-s

Lol oh I will random, dont you worry ;) lol
xxx


----------



## randomxx

God i hope nothing like that happens to me! im defo hoping for an easy labour ive phoned the midwife to book my free hypnobirthing classes :cloud9:

the dessert you have for me has to be either the chocolatiest one or the most fattening one :winkwink:


----------



## samzi

i want a water birth :D


----------



## randomxx

i want a hypnobirthing water birth anything to make it as easy as possible x


----------



## nervouspains

Random- that will be easy for me to choose lol. Good taste! lol
I wanted a water birth... until the Midwife told me, not only would the baby come out in teh water... so would blood, possibly poo, the placenta, other niggles, she put me off my idea of a nice pool, dim lighting, lavander oils, music, me and OH in the pool Lol xx


----------



## Jelly_Tot

due 6th feb but only by doc giving me a due date not had my first scan yet so will get a def date when i have that! this is my 7th pregnancy ( i have 1 son born in december 2008 & 5 previous mc's)

xx


----------



## becky77

Hi i am due 14th feb , had my dating scan yesterday and was too nervous to post on here until i knew all was well xx


----------



## leelee

randomxx said:


> i want a hypnobirthing water birth anything to make it as easy as possible x

Lucky you Random getting free hypnobirthing classes! I am defo going to book them as it sounds like a great way to approach labour. Won't be having a water birth but like the idea of facing labour with no fear (hope it works!!!)


----------



## randomxx

oh tht does sound a bit messy!

im soooo flippin angry right now actually on the phone to thetax office again for the 5th time as ive been on emergency tax for the past 16weeks and they keep messing me about and now ive actually got through to someone who can sort it all out for me right now aaaaaaaaargggh!!! 

xx


----------



## ballena

I'm due Feb 20th, had scan this week and baby was very active, wriggling around all over the place!


----------



## Beautywithin

Welcome all you new feb mummies to be xxxx


----------



## franny_k

Still a Feb love bug but now due on 11th February. Anyone else on this day too?


----------



## nervouspains

Welcome new Feb Mums :D

God I am tired this afternoon!

xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

Could I join the group, please? I'm due February 25th. It's our first, and our EDD was confirmed by a scan at 9+1.


----------



## hayley x

Sod the hypnobirthing and water births, give me an epidural :rofl:

hope everyones well tonight, I cant believe I've not been on all afternoon and I've missed out on sooo much lol. 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

becky77 said:


> Hi i am due 14th feb , had my dating scan yesterday and was too nervous to post on here until i knew all was well xx

:hi: welcome to Feb Love Bugs. Am I right in thinking you've been moved ahead? Either that or your pregnancy is going super fast hehe. Hope your ok, glad the scan went well :) xxx


----------



## samzi

girlies - i finally found the hb this eve :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

samzi said:


> girlies - i finally found the hb this eve :happydance:

:dance: :dance: thats great :D :D xxx


----------



## mrs.ksmith

i just found out that i am indeed preggo and is due feb. 1 2010


----------



## samzi

congrats!


----------



## randomxx

*samzi* congrats on finding the heartbeat

*hayley* i always thought i'd have an epidural but after looking into the hypnobirthing im all for it lol! 

and to all the newbies welcome and congrats x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats all newbies and have the same date mrs.ksmith! Anyone had any expierence of a vbac? Last baby was 14 days late had to be induced but after 3 days it didnt work.May sound crazy but would like to expierence labour and everything..read online and it's not favoured by most doctors so was just seeing if anyone else has expierenced it? xx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi Ladies,

How are we all? I had my first scan yesterday. It was amazing. cupcake was dancing around for us, had a heartbeat of 161bpm. Such a relief when you are lying there and they start the scan, I was thinking please be a baby there, and sure enough there it was dancing around! -x-
 



Attached Files:







cupcake 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 4









cupcake 2 at 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls!

Lovely piccys!!

Oh I still cant :(
Im a bit scared now, as last night I put loads of gel on and used the iPod earphones, and I could hear everything else with my Angel Sounds doppler, except babys heart beat :(

Plus I am so nervous, Im even thinking about having another private scan next Wed? On my Bday? But then im thinking well if it is bad news, i will always remember and not enjoy my birthday? I just dont know! :shrug:

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Ok well I just spoke to a private sonogramist who bought comfert again!
She was another lady from a diffrent company and said, babys fold at 10 weeks (1.22) Was tiny and if it was going to reach same as Angels, it would have been bigger then that by now, she said I do have a higher chance then normal for it to happen again, but in 30 years experience, she said it is very, very rare to have 2 downs pregnancy and I have got every chance this pregnancy will be successful :)

God I so hope so!

Well a week today I will know if all is great or if my world has come crashing down again xxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Ok well I just spoke to a private sonogramist who bought comfert again!
> She was another lady from a diffrent company and said, babys fold at 10 weeks (1.22) Was tiny and if it was going to reach same as Angels, it would have been bigger then that by now, she said I do have a higher chance then normal for it to happen again, but in 30 years experience, she said it is very, very rare to have 2 downs pregnancy and I have got every chance this pregnancy will be successful :)
> 
> God I so hope so!
> 
> Well a week today I will know if all is great or if my world has come crashing down again xxx

:hi: great to hear what the sonogramist said. I thought if it was going to measure as big as Angel's it would have been bigger by then too, I even googled it for you (cause your not allowed to google for yourself lol) and I read on some sites, they werent uk sites, that they can do nt testing between 10-14 weeks so I thought surely thats perfect :) but didnt find anything definate enough to reassure you :hugs:

I think have a scan on your birthday :happydance: or actually wait then you can have a private scan later on, or even better BOTH :D 

not long til your scan, this time in 7 days you'll have some lovely piccies of your gorgeous little gift from Angel :D

xxx


----------



## hayley x

MrsPhillips said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my first scan yesterday. It was amazing. cupcake was dancing around for us, had a heartbeat of 161bpm. Such a relief when you are lying there and they start the scan, I was thinking please be a baby there, and sure enough there it was dancing around! -x-

Lovely scan piccies :) what do you think your having? I thought boy from the piccies but the heartrate suggests girl :shrug: Glad everything was ok and you have a healthy little baby :D xxx


----------



## bitepeach

MrsPhillips said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my first scan yesterday. It was amazing. cupcake was dancing around for us, had a heartbeat of 161bpm. Such a relief when you are lying there and they start the scan, I was thinking please be a baby there, and sure enough there it was dancing around! -x-

awwww , such lovely pictures ! :hugs:you must be so relieved and happy :cloud9:any guesses ans to what it is??


----------



## nervouspains

[/QUOTE]:hi: great to hear what the sonogramist said. I thought if it was going to measure as big as Angel's it would have been bigger by then too, I even googled it for you (cause your not allowed to google for yourself lol) and I read on some sites, they werent uk sites, that they can do nt testing between 10-14 weeks so I thought surely thats perfect :) but didnt find anything definate enough to reassure you :hugs:

I think have a scan on your birthday :happydance: or actually wait then you can have a private scan later on, or even better BOTH :D 

not long til your scan, this time in 7 days you'll have some lovely piccies of your gorgeous little gift from Angel :D

xxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks for doing that for me hun! :D :hugs:

I so hope so!
Well the private lady said, wait 2 days, so OH said he wants to wait too :-s
God I so hope all is ok, because I really want my private gender scan at 16 weeks! Lol

Oooh only 5 days until your scan :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## samzi

4 days till my scan. woohoo :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:dance: scans galore atm... cant wait to see all the gorgeous piccies :) I know mine will be rubbish, my hospital ones were last time... grrr!! thank godness for private scanners I say :rofl: poor OH's wallet though :D :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

how lucky are all of you's having your scans soon ive got another 2 and a half weeks to wait! :cry: dreamt last night that there was something wrong ive had the feeling for a few days but not had any bad pains or bleeding so i know they wouldn't see me on a feeling if you get me! 

*nervouspains* please stop worrying from everything ive read the odds are in your favour xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

MrsPhillips said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my first scan yesterday. It was amazing. cupcake was dancing around for us, had a heartbeat of 161bpm. Such a relief when you are lying there and they start the scan, I was thinking please be a baby there, and sure enough there it was dancing around! -x-



awww cute!! you have any feelings about what the sex is yet?.. my babies heartbeat was 160bpm.. and all the myths would say girl.. but he is a lil boy... :) xx


im looking forward to my scan on the 12th but seeing as iv been having private scans, i no the nhs scan pics wont be that good..and my next private scan will be at 26-27weeks


----------



## AimeeM

I had my dating scan today and baby is 10+5! Next scan isn't until 5th of October, ages! I think we will have a private one in between at around 16 weeks.
They wont measure heart rate at Huddersfield, they said only if it looks like something was wrong but we saw the heart pumping away nicely and baby is beautiful :D

Here is a piccie,

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10785.jpg


----------



## hayley x

great piccy :) be good to have a private scan to break up all the waiting xxx


----------



## AimeeM

That is what we thought, it will be such a long wait we want to break it up. Was very nervous but hopefully i will relax a bit more now!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..well had my other scan today and was so much better.could see everything altho it's a lazy baby lol..it was lying on its side with its hands under his head.Was great to see. Next nhs scan isn't till 36 weeks to check for placenta but i have a gender scan at 16 weeks thank goodness lol they put me back 4 days to the 5th. Am also going to consider having a vbac instead of planned csection. Have plenty of time to think about it. How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: mummysuzie, you cant post all that with no pic LOL... :D

Glad everything was ok :) cant believe you dont have a scan til 36 weeks, why dont you have the anomality sp scan at 20 weeks?

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol they aren't very good it was hiding.. will post one anyway..my gender ones should be alot better. Not sure why not.Think it's the hospital that decides when the scans are. Last time i had a 20 week one but has changed since then i guess. Just gives me a reason to have another private scan  right gonna try and post this picture lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

https://C:\Users\nujey\Pictures\2009-07-31 baby 2\baby 2 003.JPG

baby sucking his thumb..it is one lazy baby lol..


----------



## mummysuzie22

can't get it to upload the pictures it isn't working..bleeding computers xx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Beautywithin said:


> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my first scan yesterday. It was amazing. cupcake was dancing around for us, had a heartbeat of 161bpm. Such a relief when you are lying there and they start the scan, I was thinking please be a baby there, and sure enough there it was dancing around! -x-
> 
> 
> 
> awww cute!! you have any feelings about what the sex is yet?.. my babies heartbeat was 160bpm.. and all the myths would say girl.. but he is a lil boy... :) xx
> 
> 
> im looking forward to my scan on the 12th but seeing as iv been having private scans, i no the nhs scan pics wont be that good..and my next private scan will be at 26-27weeksClick to expand...


ooh I dont know about the myths with heartbeats, what are they? I have a feeling its a girl and she is going to be a little dancer judging by her performance at the scan. My mum thinks its a boy tho! The name officially until baby is born is Cupcake (its driving my nan mad though, she isnt impressed that her future great grandchild is called cupcake!!!!)

Because I have scar tissue on my tummy from an op, the visibility of ultrasound on tummy was really poor although we got to see a lot. The scan pic was from the internal ultrasound which was much clearer, but by then baby wanted to play and wouldn't do what the examiner wanted so the scan lasted an hour. Perhaps when u have ur nhs one, they will do internal of visibility bad and then you'll get some nice pics xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

MrsPhillips said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhillips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my first scan yesterday. It was amazing. cupcake was dancing around for us, had a heartbeat of 161bpm. Such a relief when you are lying there and they start the scan, I was thinking please be a baby there, and sure enough there it was dancing around! -x-
> 
> 
> 
> awww cute!! you have any feelings about what the sex is yet?.. my babies heartbeat was 160bpm.. and all the myths would say girl.. but he is a lil boy... :) xx
> 
> 
> im looking forward to my scan on the 12th but seeing as iv been having private scans, i no the nhs scan pics wont be that good..and my next private scan will be at 26-27weeksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ooh I dont know about the myths with heartbeats, what are they? I have a feeling its a girl and she is going to be a little dancer judging by her performance at the scan. My mum thinks its a boy tho! The name officially until baby is born is Cupcake (its driving my nan mad though, she isnt impressed that her future great grandchild is called cupcake!!!!)
> 
> Because I have scar tissue on my tummy from an op, the visibility of ultrasound on tummy was really poor although we got to see a lot. The scan pic was from the internal ultrasound which was much clearer, but by then baby wanted to play and wouldn't do what the examiner wanted so the scan lasted an hour. Perhaps when u have ur nhs one, they will do internal of visibility bad and then you'll get some nice pics xxxClick to expand...

The myth is.. is its a boy. heartrate should be between 140-150.. and if a girl 160 or over... my daughters was always in the 170range.. all my feelings was thiss would be another girl... even the psychic to the stars SALLY MORGAN said id have a girl.. but at my 12week scan and being 85% accurate he was pretty sure its a boy... i just hope at my 20week scan they dont say girl. because im looking forward to having a wee lil man now!! i am hoping the nhs wont just rush me in and out like they seem to do now! whens your next scan?

you arnt far from me either, im in gravesend :) xx


----------



## angel/2009

My due date 20 th feb. it´s my 5 pregnancy, is it finally a boy??? we still don´t know but we would like it to be


----------



## Beautywithin

angel/2009 said:


> My due date 20 th feb. it´s my 5 pregnancy, is it finally a boy??? we still don´t know but we would like it to be

Congrats.. hope you have the lil boy your longing for x


----------



## hayley x

Welcome to feb love bugs angel :) heres to hoping you get your little boy :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin, arent you having another scan before your 20 week on? not sure I can wait that long to see if your definately having a boy, I want to see if that clever mans right :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

hayley x said:


> Beautywithin, arent you having another scan before your 20 week on? not sure I can wait that long to see if your definately having a boy, I want to see if that clever mans right :D xxx

Thats the thing i have a nhs one but no way will they tell me even tho at 15weeks they should be able to tell

if i have a private scan it will cost me this time £130 and OH is saying whats the point in paying that when after the 15week scan ill only have 5 weeks to wait.... but noing this stupid hos. my 20week scan will be more like a 25week scan....

so if i can convience OH then i will be having a private scan at 16weeks

x


----------



## bitepeach

Stupid question .... at what state can I find out the sex? MW wasnt very helpful . Im considering a private scan for it actually . Does anyone know much about private scans in Ireland?


----------



## AimeeM

Round here private ones will only tell you from 16 weeks onwards and to be honest i wouldn't trust it till then! The gender scan is £50 here which i think is good value.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am going for on in 3 weeks..can't wait! I'm going to babybond which is £79 pounds..well worth it i hope  How's everyone today? Hard to believe i'm in 2nd trimester already..it's flying by! xx


----------



## hayley x

They 16 weeks is earliest, but I saw my son was a boy 'unconfirmed' at 15 weeks :D

The private scans are about £75 here which I think is pretty good too, best just to look around. Google your area :) I love private scans, they get loads of money outta my OH cause I have to have all the extras too :haha: 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Am going for on in 3 weeks..can't wait! I'm going to babybond which is £79 pounds..well worth it i hope  How's everyone today? Hard to believe i'm in 2nd trimester already..it's flying by! xx

:happydance::happydance: 2nd tri... ALREADY!!! Time is certainly flying!! I'm jealous your have a sexing scan, I promised OH I didnt want to know this time and under no circumstance I want to find out even if I change my mind :dohh: (I'm still having the scan just no sexing lol)

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Oh I wanted to ask... what sex do you think it is? xxx


----------



## lcside

Had my scan today, everything is fine. Baby was very active and then when we wanted a photo baby wouldn't play and was facing away, so didn't get one. Well I thought I was due Feb 14th but by dating scan today they have put me forward to Feb 10th, so thats good. 
I'm still suffering badly with sickness - hopefully not much longer though now. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I know Hayley! Put me back a few days which is poo but cant do anything about it lol..am ecxited this time cuz am going to try a vbac and see how it goes. I think it's a boy but the pregnancy i have had no symptoms apart from wind and sore bbs..last was a boy and had to wee all the time and the pregnancy just seemed different.Am hoping for a girl but as long as it's healthy i'll be happy. I want to find out so i can buy colours apart from lime,cream and yellow. And also cuz am nosey haha When is your dating scan? Just now you're just 4 days behind me  xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

How exciting icside!! That's rubbish you're still sick hopefullt it will go away soon xx


----------



## samzi

12 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## AimeeM

What is a Vbac??

11 weeks today, yey :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats AimeeM and Samzi..getting closer and closer!! A VBAC is a viginal Birth after csection xx


----------



## bitepeach

samzi said:


> 12 weeks today :happydance:

yay!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bitepeach

thanks !!! im going to look into private scans, just to keep me sane


----------



## Beautywithin

Still trying to convience OH for us to have a private scan at 16 weeks ( but i want to know for sure this lil man is actually a lil man lol )... i do think £130 is a bit much just to find out the sex.... but thats what people will pay i guess. when they cant wait lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ahhh right, thank you mummiesuzie! My friend went for another Cesarean, which i think i would too. Straight in and out and i would imagine there are less chances of complications?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Not necessarily..takes alot longer to recover from surgery like a section then natural birth and now need surgery after i'm done having my babies cuz last time when i had c section my cathetar ended up pulling down there and damaging my muscles..but natural birth of course has its complications too..just something i would like to expierence..So when's everyone going on their maternity leave or have you not thought about it?  xx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Not necessarily..takes alot longer to recover from surgery like a section then natural birth and now need surgery after i'm done having my babies cuz last time when i had c section my cathetar ended up pulling down there and damaging my muscles..but natural birth of course has its complications too..just something i would like to expierence..So when's everyone going on their maternity leave or have you not thought about it?  xx

Its great your going for a VBAC, I'm sure I have read a few success stories on here :) Hope you midwife gives you the support you need :) 

:rofl: I'm still on maternity leave :rofl: Dont know if I will even go back before having this one! how about you? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I suppose if you haven't experienced it it will be good to do! :)


----------



## nervouspains

Wow loads to catch up on! Lol *reading* lol

:hi: How are we all?
Hayley YAY only 2 days until your scan!! :happydance: and my birthday! :blush:

Oooh! Mummy Suzie! I cant see the piccy :( 
Glad scan went well though :D

Cue piccy Amiee :D

:hi: Angel, welcome to Feb Bugs 

I cant believe I am 12 weeks tomorrow! Where has the last 8 weeks gone??!
Yes fingers crossed all goes well on Friday- I promise to update first thing! My scan is at 9 if you havent heard from me by 12 at the latest, that means somethings up, but fingers crossed il be on here by 10!
I have had NO nausea, dont want to speak to soon, but for the last 2-3 days, iv felt great, my boobies are a little sore still but other then that, thank god im saying toodles to sickness! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Wow loads to catch up on! Lol *reading* lol
> 
> :hi: How are we all?
> Hayley YAY only 2 days until your scan!! :happydance: and my birthday! :blush:
> 
> Oooh! Mummy Suzie! I cant see the piccy :(
> Glad scan went well though :D
> 
> Cue piccy Amiee :D
> 
> :hi: Angel, welcome to Feb Bugs
> 
> I cant believe I am 12 weeks tomorrow! Where has the last 8 weeks gone??!
> Yes fingers crossed all goes well on Friday- I promise to update first thing! My scan is at 9 if you havent heard from me by 12 at the latest, that means somethings up, but fingers crossed il be on here by 10!
> I have had NO nausea, dont want to speak to soon, but for the last 2-3 days, iv felt great, my boobies are a little sore still but other then that, thank god im saying toodles to sickness! lol xxxxxxx

Wooo 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance: time is really flying. when did you get your :bfp:? I got mine 2 months ago yesterday!!

You watch the scan will go perfectly and there will be some reason you cant get online by lunch or you go out to buy something or whatever and we will all be like omg :cry: then you will come on hours later with your gorgeous pics :) but no worries I'll pm you my number so you have no excuse :haha:

yay byee sickness :hi: I'm still getting it on and off :( this morning I have it mild!!

loads of scans happening this week :dance:

xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Have my scan today. Am both excited and nervous!


----------



## hayley x

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have my scan today. Am both excited and nervous!

:dance: I hope everything goes well for you :) cant wait to see your piccy :) xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Have my scan today. Am both excited and nervous!
> 
> :dance: I hope everything goes well for you :) cant wait to see your piccy :) xxxClick to expand...

Aw thanks Hayley. Hope you are well

:hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks Hayley lol, I so hope so!!
I Know, I got it on the 13th June... So thats... *counting lol* 7weeks and 2 days ago, omg I cant believe 7 weeks have just flown by!!
What about you?

Oh :( about the sickness! Did you get like this with Alex? How is this pregnancy diffrent to when you were pregnant with little man?

Yay cant wait to see leelee's scan piccys later! Hope everything goes great :D xxx


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Lol thanks Hayley lol, I so hope so!!
> I Know, I got it on the 13th June... So thats... *counting lol* 7weeks and 2 days ago, omg I cant believe 7 weeks have just flown by!!
> What about you?
> 
> Oh :( about the sickness! Did you get like this with Alex? How is this pregnancy diffrent to when you were pregnant with little man?
> 
> Yay cant wait to see leelee's scan piccys later! Hope everything goes great :D xxx

Thanks Nervous Pains!

I also got my BFP on the 12th June!

I am still feeling nauseous. Hope it goes soon :(


----------



## samzi

goodluck with the scan leelee :hugs:

i have mine tomorrow at 12pm. my OH is coming down today for it and ive got two days off work. woohoo


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> goodluck with the scan leelee :hugs:
> 
> i have mine tomorrow at 12pm. my OH is coming down today for it and ive got two days off work. woohoo

Thanks Samzi. Will look forward to seeing your photos. It's lovely your OH will be with you. My OH is also coming with me, and we are staying in London for the night, which will be lovely :)

Wish I had 2 days off work!


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone hope you are all ok. Im back from devon, had a lovely time. Apart from a migraine that left me in bed for the 1st day!! Weather was great & we found some lovely beaches to explore! 

scan tomorrow, cant wait!!


----------



## samzi

nice one.

i have my scan tomorrow too :D


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh lots of scans tomorrow :) Cant wait for all the piccys :D xxx


----------



## samzi

i have awful ms today :(


----------



## bitepeach

One week till my scan !! yay!! how's everyone ?xxx


----------



## randomxx

waiting on the hospital phoning me back think i might be going up there! getting alot of sore pain so please everyone have your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thinking of you random x :hugs:

Oh Samzi :(
Hehe mine has near enough gone... well I say that... its moved slightly to afternoon time lol, well for today only lol.

xxxxx


----------



## randomxx

well they've just phoned me back and ive to get a scan tommorrow at 2 x


----------



## AimeeM

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## bitepeach

good luck randomxx:hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..thinking about your random..have had alot of pain and soreness today too but am putting it down to stretching and wearing clothes that are too tight..a bit better now..hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow..

I have 2 weeks holiday at beginning of December so i think i am going to take it after the 2 weeks so i have christmas off too..

Think am a bit strange but am looking forward to having a natural delivery..that's if it happens lol xx


----------



## hayley x

Good luck to all of you who have scans tomorrow, cant wait to see all of your gorgeous piccies :) 

Hope all is well random :hugs:

Cant believe we'll all be in 2nd tri soon, where is the time going? not long till we move up another box either :dance: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just noticed after Hayley mentioned it i have move up another box!!! yay!!! only 6 more to go haha and good luck tomorrow ladies with your pictures..can't wait to see them xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I've tried doing the paperclip uploading thing to upload a picture but it's not working..any other way to do it? xx


----------



## bitepeach

hayley x said:


> Good luck to all of you who have scans tomorrow, cant wait to see all of your gorgeous piccies :)
> 
> Hope all is well random :hugs:
> 
> Cant believe we'll all be in 2nd tri soon, where is the time going? not long till we move up another box either :dance: xxx

Seems so far away , cant wait :)


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

My scan went well today. Will update more tomorrow.

Thinking of you Random

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Anyone had any sort of pains or aching round your stomache? Feels like on top not right down inside? Was wearing tight trousers and was digging right in if you know what i mean and have had it before when they were doing that. Feels ok now was just yesterday. Anyone had any stretching pains aswell? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay cant wait to see a piccy leelee :)

Good luck for today random, im 101%sure all will be great! :)

I had a dream last night! That I went for the scan, and they said "all is fine, babys fluid is 1.2" and I said, so everythings normal? She said yes, but your not 12+6 your 12+1 lol oooh hope dreams come true!

What else was I going to say :baby:
Oh yes, lol, last night I streched up high so much on my right sie- I was putting a pic back on the wall, and I felt a large pull :( Hope everything is ok :-s

yay im going to be 23 tomorrow!
Where did the time go?? I remember my 18th! lol

xxxx


----------



## samzi

ok so its scan day. only 2 hours to go and i am so so nervous. found the hb again last night so dunno whats wrong with me, just cant stop thnking like pip wont be growing properly or something daft like that.


----------



## nervouspains

Samzi! All will be fine :)
I expect to see a piccy too :blush: lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck for the scan samzi! :)


----------



## randomxx

*nervouspains* thank you im feeling alot better today was sick this morning aswell just hoping everythings okay and it was just me being silly roll on 2pm! oh and ive had loads of dreams ive had come true i bet yours will the little one will be perfectly healthy!

its OH's little brothers 23rd today we were going to go out for a meal with them but he cant finish work early after leaving for the scan so just have to pay a visit tonight hopefully with a scan pic to show them!

good luck for everyone else's scan looking forward to the pics xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random :D I so hope so! :kiss:

Aw! Yes what could be more nice then seeing a piccy or your little niece or nephew :D
I really want to go for a private scan tomorrow, but im going to hold back and deffo wait until Fri, I was going to have Thurs off as well as tomorrow and fri, but then I thought no, first of all I will spend lol and secondly I will just be sitting at home impatiently lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

morning ladies :hi: 

woop scans today... GOOD LUCK all :)

Several posts about pains, for the last 2 days I've had them on and off. They are really quite painful when you stretch, I found even standing up too fast made it hurt. I had them all through pregnancy with Alex too. Id have them then they'd go then they'd be back again, our babies must just be having a growth spurt :D

aww nervous pains what a brilliant dream, did you get a good piccy too? I cant wait for your scan, then it wont be long for us to move over to 2nd tri :) I cant believe some Feb mummies are in 2nd tri already... jealous much!! xxx


----------



## randomxx

i'd spend aswell lol tho ive had 3days off work this week so thats 3days less pay :cry: never mind tho!

man the time drags in when your waiting to go for a scan :sleep:

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol "did you get a good piccy too" :rofl:
I dont remember, but I remember feeling happy, then realsiing- it was just a dream :shrug: lol

I cant wait for your scan tomorrow, infact im looking forward to seeing all piccys, its my birthday girls so piccys is what id like to see! lol :blush:

I have been trying to feel my uterus, but no luck as yet :(
Maybe because I am a podgy boo lol.
If alls ok, I can order my Bebe doppler, so looking forward to that! :)


random- tell me about it! :coffee: lol
xxxx

Edit: yay Iv just looked at my ticker! 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Good luck girls on your scans today can't wait to see pics..am really mad i can't get mine up..will keep trying..good am glad someone else has had pains too..was worried there..can't wait till you girls are in 2nd trimester it's a bit lonely lol.. Happy birthday Nervouspains..think it was you who said it's their birthday tomorrow..pregnancy brain is on lol...how is everyone else feeling? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

scan went great today, first ones in. they put me forward 4 days & said thats the date they will use from now on so i'm 13+4 weeks today :happydance: pic is really clear. i still think shes a girl!!!!

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/013.jpg


good luck to those with scans today, looking forward to the pics!! xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

^^lovely pic.. your due date is day after me then :0) x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Great pic 2 girlies! You have the same due date as me..feb 5th..i got put back so my ticker is wrong can't be bothered adjusting it lol..how did you upload it? xx


----------



## bitepeach

awwh great picture !!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yes it was me :D
Thanks MummySuzie :hugs:
Oooh try and get a piccy up :) lol

Lovely pic 2girlies! xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i used photo bucket to upload my pic, its easier.


----------



## hayley x

Love Love LOVE your pic :D its sooo clear... shame theres no nub visible though :growlmad: do you have more pictures?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> Love Love LOVE your pic :D its sooo clear... shame theres no nub visible though :growlmad: do you have more pictures?? :hugs: xxx

no this is the only pic, i couldnt see the nub on the scan but then i didnt look for it!! I have a feeling shes a girl, but if they said boy i wouldnt be shocked...i guess i dont have a clue really :rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/baby2003.jpg

YAY!!! i got it lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow your pic is so clear. xx


----------



## bitepeach

awwh another lovely pic!!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay for the lovely piccys :happydance: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

it's weird cuz my scan last monday and this scan i had it kept hiding it's bum lol could only see top half. Hope it shows its bum for the gender scan lol..xx


----------



## randomxx

lovely pics girls! :dance:

oooh im sooo nervous only an hour and 20 mins till my scan fx'd this little bean is okay :kiss: xx


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh random only 10 mins! :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

Good Luck random :hugs:

Loving the new scan piccies, cant wait for mine :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Lovely scans ladies :D I love looking at them, it just makes you wonder how our babies will look don't you think :D


----------



## samzi

im back from my scan but my pics arent that great cos my phone is being rubbish! anyway heres one pic for now

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/picture-14.jpg


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> im back from my scan but my pics arent that great cos my phone is being rubbish! anyway heres one pic for now
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/picture-14.jpg

Wow, looks brilliant! Need to scan mine on here. Am sick as a dog today :(


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely piccy :D xx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats samzi, great pic xxx


----------



## randomxx

hey everyone well bubs is fine got a heartbeat but measuring small for my dates they reckon 7+4 im not going to change anything until my 12 week scan tho!

turns out ive got quite a large cyst which looks as tho its been there a while she said its measuring 6-7 instead of the ordinary pregnancy ones that measure 1-2! so they are going to be keeping an eye on it think that where the pain is coming from! 

got a scan pic but you can hardly see anything to be honest! but it was great knowing bubs heart was beating away i actually cried lol OH thought i was a right saddo lol

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

so pleased everything is ok, i had a cyst when i was pregnant with Reese, it was 7cm x 8cm, it eventually shrunk & disappeared by 22 weeks.


----------



## randomxx

2 girlies said:


> so pleased everything is ok, i had a cyst when i was pregnant with Reese, it was 7cm x 8cm, it eventually shrunk & disappeared by 22 weeks.

glad it disappeared did they scan you more often?? x


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah i had a scan at 6 weeks, 9 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks & 22 weeks.


----------



## randomxx

ive just to wait until my 12 week scan im hoping its all okay and nothing goes wrong! x


----------



## 3 girlies

im sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## Phexia

Hey everyone, sorry I've been MIA :dohh: 

Those of you not on the list or need to change your due date, please send me a PM! :) My goldfish brain can't handle looking at all the threads :rofl: 

I've had my 12 week scan and just came home from my first midwife appointment. Everything looks great in there but the scan pics were CRAP, just a big blur :growlmad: Hope I´ll get better ones at my 20 week scan. The midwife appointment went great, BP is good and the baby's heart rate was 160 bpm :cloud9: The scan put me back one day so my due date is now Feb 7th, me and OH's wedding anniversary :D

The midwife booked a glucose tolerance test in 2 weeks since I have a history of GD w/insulin shots, so I guess I had it coming :haha: She also looked a bit worried that I'm already using my crutches for the SPD, but it was to be expected. Most nights I can't walk without them, unless I sit on the sofa all day doing nothing :dohh:

But the good news is: My nausea is gone although I still can't eat certain foods, like meat :nope: Also, my headaches have been better since I got permission to take co-codamol for the worst ones :thumbup: I feel bad for using it, but the pain is sometimes so crippling and I can't take care of my other kids while I have a blasting headache. 

I'm so happy to hear about everyone's scans and I love all the pics :cloud9::cloud9: we're gonna have a really cute bunch of babies next February!! :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats samzi and random on your scans..Glad everything is ok with you phexia..sorry to hear about your headaches and spd..i had spd with my last and hoping i don't get it this time was agony..hope your headaches get better too..xx


----------



## neady

im due feb 27th.
we have ava-mae for a girl and lucca robert for a boy =D! 
cant wait!!!!!x


----------



## bitepeach

neady said:


> im due feb 27th.
> we have ava-mae for a girl and lucca robert for a boy =D!
> cant wait!!!!!x

beautiful names:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck at your scan today Hayley. is it nervous pains birthday today??? if it is then happy birthday!! xxx


----------



## samzi

morning. goodluck all that have scans today :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all

Cant wait to see your scan piccies Hayley 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..good luck for your scan today hayley can't wait to see pics!!

Happy birthday Nervouspains..

Welcome and lovely names Neady xx


----------



## randomxx

happy birthday nervouspains hope you have a good day xx


----------



## nov_mum

I had my scan yesterday which was awesome and really put my mind at ease. They put me further ahead than expected so my new due date is 2nd Feb. Yay


----------



## hayley x

https://img33.glitterfy.com/217/glitterfy054618T671D34.gif - nervouspains :happydance: xxx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy ladies, our scan went perfectly, I am so relieved... Baby is such a wriggler and looks so chilled out. No nub this time though but I think its still a girl, but the sonographer said he all the time and i think it looks like a boy :blush: that sounds mad.

I actually got some good pictures from the hospital :)



xxx


----------



## bitepeach

the pictures are really clear !!! and very cute


----------



## randomxx

great scan pic haley glad everything went well and all is okay xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

brilliant pics hayley!! it's waving to you  xx


----------



## hayley x

Wheres nervouspains today? Just cause its her birthday, doesnt mean she can hide away from us... she needs to share her cake :D :D :rofl: xxx


----------



## Phexia

*drool* I want cake :mamafy:


----------



## Beautywithin

I only want CAKE!! if its chocolate !!! x


----------



## 3 girlies

mmmm victoria sponge cake :cake:


----------



## hayley x

I agree, chocolate all the way... are you sure you're not having a girl... hurry up and get that gender scan :rofl: our pregnancies are sooo similar... but then again mine could be a boy then my instincts are wrong :dohh: lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

We arnt getting a gender scan now :( we are moving.. and wont be able to afford it!!

have a plan tho!!! 

daddy may offer to pay hahaha! 

i give up on my instincts everything i have felt/said has been fecking wrong lol!

if my worthless guess means anything!! i can actually see you with a baby girl hayley, but when i look at your scan pics.. i go blank. and havent a clue lol

x


----------



## 3 girlies

i never craved chocolate with my girls,only vanilla icecream & white chocolate, no way could i eat milk or dark chocolate! I wish my hubby would let me find out the sex!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow I got behind on this thread. Happy birthday nervouspains :) xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i craved sweet things with my daughter and am with this pregnancy! give me a galaxy fruit and nut any day!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Beautywithin said:


> Oh i craved sweet things with my daughter and am with this pregnancy! give me a galaxy fruit and nut any day!!

my only craving this time is brocolli (sp) not exactly exciting but i could eat it all day!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i wish that was my craving!! then mayb i wouldnt have gained a stone already!

is it a case of you want to know the sex and your oh dont?... i think longs you havent got your mind set on a certain gender.. then it really is a nice suprize...OH wanted to wait. but im glad i didnt. i want to be more prepared this time round. seeing as my ex spoilted it for me with my first pregnancy!


----------



## 3 girlies

my hubby really doesnt want to know the sex, i always get my own way so i cant nag him to let me find out, its not really fair on him! I really have no preference, everyone assumes i want a boy but i'm not fussed at all, just a healthy baby is all i want. I keep thinking its a girl but i think thats coz i already have 2 girls so i cant imagine having a boy now! i suppose i will just have to study the screen at my 20 week scan in the hope i see something lol


----------



## hayley x

SEND THE BROCCOLI CRAVINGS MY WAY!!!! I need iron :cry: any help with iron food products that actually taste nice? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> SEND THE BROCCOLI CRAVINGS MY WAY!!!! I need iron :cry: any help with iron food products that actually taste nice? xxx

i dont know about things tasting nice but my midwife said to make sure i eat lots of fruit as the vitamin c helps the body to absorb iron.


----------



## Beautywithin

your bringing back, painful memories for me here ladies!! IRON TABS are gunna be my last resort ! i used to puke daily when i had to take them.. wonder if they have they got any smaller?? :D


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> your bringing back, painful memories for me here ladies!! IRON TABS are gunna be my last resort ! i used to puke daily when i had to take them.. wonder if they have they got any smaller?? :D

Theyre not big but not small either, lol thats a good way to describe them :dohh:. Doctor rang me yesterday saying I'm anaemic already but was going to ask my consultant if he wanted me to have the tabs as they dont recommend them in early pregnancy. I was sooo sick on them with Alex. Wobbles suggested the liquid iron so might have to try that this time when I'm allowed them.

xxx


----------



## Phexia

Liquid iron is better, also, my friend was anemic and she ate 1 can of green beans (I think you call them peas?) each day and her levels shot right up :rofl: She couldn't stomach the pills or the liquid iron.


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ may have to try that x


----------



## nervouspains

Good morning ladies!

Thank you for all the birthday wishes :kiss:
I had a lovely day- sorry for not popping in! lol
I got my nails done, went round mums (OH was working :() got spoilt lol, then went TGI&#8217;s in the evening :)

Mmm I had a white chocolate cake, you know the ones fron tesco's lol with the milk choclate balloons, Mmm it was delicious!! 

Today I am feeling :sleep: I need something to keep my eyes open!

My friends know im pregnant, yet went to the bar and shouted "What shot do you want?" Lol ummm, orange juice? :rofl: lol

Random-Fab news about the scan and seeing bubs :D

Phexia- glad scan went well :) and yay for saying bye to nausea, mine has gone too :happydance:

:hi: Neady

Hayley- lovely, lovely piccys!! :cloud9:
Oooh a boy- well from the nub pic, I still say girl also lol

I so want to find out the sex of baby too! But family is saying no! I may still though lol, I just wont tell them :rofl: lol

Oooh scan tomorrow OMG I am so scared!!! Hayley- i will text you straight after!, Can you please update if your online before moi? thank you :hugs: If all is ok, I will get on here before 12 to upload a piccy :)

2girlies- you are craving broccoli?? Lol :rofl: wish I was- McDonalds all the way! Lol

xxxxx


----------



## randomxx

Glad you had a good birthday nervouspains! my friends are the same lol they totally forget think its because i dont have a bump yet to remind them! 

might sound like a silly question but does anyone know anything about cage fighting?

so back to baby stuff well my mum offered to buy my pram last night so thats us almost all set lol his bro+fiance want to buy our cot and mattress, we got the i love my bear moses basket & stand for £25 our steriliser for £20 and bottle warmer for £10! his sis+husband are filling a money tin for us aswell! 

im still really really sore but don't want to phone the midwife again moaning i can't keep paracetamol down as im being sick and i cant take the day off work as theres no cover today or 2mz! xx


----------



## nervouspains

My dad should know about cage fighting... He used to train! lol and my friend still does cage fighting, although I dont go... lol
So i might be able to help :)

Ooh lovely random!
How so cheap??! lol

Oh how annoying hun! 
Deffo call- thats what they are there for! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

one of my friends has started cage fighting which i had a go at him for lol but he wants me and our friends to go watch him at some big fight either in november or december lol! 

well someone was selling the moses basket and stand and her little one had hardly used it but my friend is buying me a new mattress for it! 

the steriliser is the digital tomme tippee one and babies r us where selling it for £20 then in morrissons were doing the tommee tippee bottle warmer for £10 oh yea and babies r us done the 4 pack of bottles for £7 so i got 2 packs of them and i got 4 breastflow bottles for free off of the internet :happydance: aww yea dunnes store had a lovely soft fleece blanket for £3 and they were doing 4 packs of sleepsuits and 4 packs of vests for £2.50-£3 x


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I'm all sad, I want cake!! No seriously I reallyyyy want cake. I have a little obsession for that cheese and chive stuff in the tube, I could literally eat the whole tube on a spoon :)

glad you had a great birthday Cal :) not long til your scan now :) I'm really excited for you, cant wait to see your pic :) Of course I will update your good news for you :hugs:

My OH is such a tease said after all this time we CAN find out the sex now says we cant :( but I'm still getting a scan out of him regardless :rofl:

Hope you ladies are well... xxx


----------



## hayley x

Random - you've brought all that stuff already? We have nothing... well we have a room that looks like mothercare but thats all Alex's stuff that we havent put away yet :blush:

We are getting everything new, other than the crib and moses basket stand and changing station. OH wants to use Alex's pram, I dont so I want a quinny :happydance: and a Bugaboo but we have too many expenses coming up. We aren't even using his nappies, theyre mostly pampers and I dont like them they have a sticky bit on and as alex wriggled it stuck to his belly and he cried when I pulled it off so I'm gunna be using huggies :D

omg I have gone on!!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i already have everything which is making the time drag a bit, although i need nappies etc too. I am still aiting for my phil & teds to be delivered, its taking ages!!


----------



## hayley x

oooh what one have you ordered?... LINK :D xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, random, I personally wouldnt go- its jsut basically seeing your friend in a real fight, theres near enough, no rules!

Oooh what a bargin!!
OMG that is so good! If my scan goes well tomorrow, then I will be off to babies r us! hehe!

Lol I hope so! Thank you Hayley :hugs:
God im literally counting the hours- 20.5 left! lol
Lol good girl, prehaps when your at the scan, just say I think im having a girl... then maybe the songoramist (without asking you) Will just say, well, your right.. lol

When I was talking to mum about the sexing scan she said that if I knew then time would drag more... What does anyone think about that?
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have picked the vibe but in all black with a cocoon....not quite as flash as the icandy peach but i'm still happy with my choice!!

https://www.philandteds.com/vibe_index.htm

i really wanted a seat for Roxie as its going to be cold winter months so this was ideal, ive ordered solid tyres though coz cant be doing with punctures lol

they do coloured seat pads in blue, pink etc but i can only find them for sale in new zealand :growlmad:


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Lol, random, I personally wouldnt go- its jsut basically seeing your friend in a real fight, theres near enough, no rules!
> 
> Oooh what a bargin!!
> OMG that is so good! If my scan goes well tomorrow, then I will be off to babies r us! hehe!
> 
> Lol I hope so! Thank you Hayley :hugs:
> God im literally counting the hours- 20.5 left! lol
> Lol good girl, prehaps when your at the scan, just say I think im having a girl... then maybe the songoramist (without asking you) Will just say, well, your right.. lol
> 
> When I was talking to mum about the sexing scan she said that if I knew then time would drag more... What does anyone think about that?
> xx

I love babies r us :) ours is right next to mothercare so even better lol. Dont count the hours it really will go slow then lol. 

I dunno, I think OH would be upset with confirmation cause we both think its a girl but yesterday I thought it was a boy when we were having our scan lol.

I knew with Alex and the begining dragged and end sped by :) FIND OUT!! I think boy for you, I hope you get a nub shot tomorrow :happydance: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks hun so do I!
I deffo think a boy too!
If all is ok, then I might say 'I know its early, but...' lol xxx


----------



## bitepeach

I really want to find out when the time comes but my darling OH is insistent we don't.. so I feel i should respect that :(


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad you had a good bday nervouspains 
That cake sounds gooooood!! but after having pizza last night followed by chocolate brownies. i was up most of the night with heartburn!! lesson learnt.....


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, well the only time I have been sick (about 2/3 weeks ago) was when the night before I stuffed my face until the point of, well, I wanted to be sick lol, then in the moring I was, but it was bile (sorry! lol) So im wondering, was that morning sickness, or greedy sickness?! :loopy:
Oh gosh, girls, this will probably be my last post until tomorrow, pleaseeeee think of me and bean and fingers crossed all is well!
I even looked at materinty clothes and baby stuff today- just incase it was for the last time! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Stay positive--- we will be thinking of you tomoz. xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Good luck for tomorrow Nervouspains..can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. not had a chance to get on today at work cos i forgot my password :lol: (its saved on this laptop)


----------



## randomxx

Good luck for tomorrow nervouspains im sure everything will be fine!:kiss::kiss:

Hayley we only bought all the stuff as it was on sale and thought we had loads to get but now that his bro is getting the cot and mattress and my mums getting the pram we dont have much left to get! 

we decided on the i love my bear range as oh decided he wanted that cot in the darkwood and i didnt have a choice in the matter lol! 

his mum has started a drawer aswell and shes knitting all our blankets (as in her opinion store ones are flimsy and they charge to much :shrug:) and cardi's and jumpers! which i also don't have a say in lol as oh loves his mums knitting especially all her arran stuff! 

god ive wrote loads xx


----------



## randomxx

forgot to say we also started buying as im convinced this time round everything will be fine the psychic i seen last year predicted i would have a little boy and he'd bring me good luck! she's been right with everything else so far! xx


----------



## bitepeach

nervouspains said:


> Oh gosh, girls, this will probably be my last post until tomorrow, pleaseeeee think of me and bean and fingers crossed all is well!

good luck tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Phexia

Damn it!!! Since reading this thread yesterday I've been craving cake!! :rofl: I think about cake every 5 minutes :haha:


----------



## leelee

Good luck tomorrow Nervous Pains


----------



## hayley x

Just had a text from nervouspains, I put an update in 1st tri, but everything is perfect with her little baby :cloud9: She will be on soon to show us all a pic :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

excellent news hayley...xx

wahoo i have a gender scan with babybond at 16weeks.. didnt realise there was one so close to me... and its cheaper then then one i was going to go to... x


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> excellent news hayley...xx
> 
> wahoo i have a gender scan with babybond at 16weeks.. didnt realise there was one so close to me... and its cheaper then then one i was going to go to... x

Woo not long for you then :D what date you got it? I cant wait to know for definate, you have loads of girly cravings, but I couldnt imagine you having a girl now xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

21st aug.... my friend was saying tho.. at my scan next week. if its a boy.. then i should be able to see the bits.. with boys its easier to tell ? is that right ? ill be 15weeks next week
if they said girl. i would be shocked...and i have brought loadsa blue clothes already... and our house we are moving into tomoz ( wahoo ).. has a room already painted baby blue ( so maybe thats telling us something lol ) xxx


----------



## randomxx

yipee for nervouspains so glad everythings ok :dance::dance::dance:

how is everyone else? im making the oh take me to asda 2nite he thinks its for mince,tatties and turnip its really bcz i want a birthday cake :blush:

was in alot of pain again last night was crying again hoping i feel abit better today as starting work 2 hours earlier and its going to be busy as there is a funeral on :cry: don't want to keep phoning the midwife and sound like a paranoid wreck!


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on the scan nervouspains :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Girls,

Thank you all so much :cloud9:
Thank you for updating Hayley :kiss:

OMG I just wrote this out and then it went!!

Ok, well, wow :baby: lol

I went in with my mum and OH, I searched for babys heartbeat and found it, so then I relaxed a little :cloud9:

She showed me babys head, he was wriggling around lol he was going crazy, jumping, streching, showing off his little fingers and hands! lol :cloud9:

Then I went and had my bloods done, the sonogram lady said if anything is wrong I will hear by Tuesday but she thinks its highly unlikely I will as all looks great! :happydance:

Baby was 5.94cm, and fold was 1.23!!
God I am so, so happy and relieved!

My 20 +5 scan will be on 5th Oct, although still have my appointment with the consultant who did my D&C, but no way im having a CVS again when all looks great :cloud9:

Thanks again girls,
I really am on :cloud9:

Piccy attached! :D
xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> 21st aug.... my friend was saying tho.. at my scan next week. if its a boy.. then i should be able to see the bits.. with boys its easier to tell ? is that right ? ill be 15weeks next week
> if they said girl. i would be shocked...and i have brought loadsa blue clothes already... and our house we are moving into tomoz ( wahoo ).. has a room already painted baby blue ( so maybe thats telling us something lol ) xxx

Yes can definately tell with boys sooner, we had an 'emergency' scan with Alex at 15 weeks, she was scanning under his bum so I said awww is that its head - playing dumb - and she was like no under 'his' bum, it was there for all to see, I said can you tell the sex yet she said no its too soon but 2 weeks later it was confirmed he was a boy!!

Ooops it better be a boy then :) I'm jealous your moving house but kool its a blue room, perfect, less work for you to do :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: soooo glad everythings perfect... I love how you say he he he :D have you thought of a name for him yet? you can go SHOPPING!!! When you have another dream about bnb, please dream we go shopping together and tell me what sex clothes im buying :rofl: did you only get one picture? if you got more we want to see more :D :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

hmm I think I see nub, but very undecisive on it :shrug: post it in its own thread and ask :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

I think its angeled and is a boy but its one of them I'm not sure? xxx


----------



## samzi

nice one.

im so jelaous, everyone elses babies were mvoing about but my pip wasnt :cry: im so pathetic but i cant help feeling jealous even though my pip is really healthy too.


----------



## hayley x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/171333-haha-does-look-like.html

:rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know! Your so having a girl though! lol

Yes I got some more piccys, but they are all abit naff where he was wriggiling about so much! :rofl:

BW-Yay great news about the gender scan!

Thats what I was going to say... I dont think I will find out, my mum really doesnt want me too lol.

Awww Samzi! Next time, drink a litre of orange juice like me, but baby just wouldnt keep still! lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

hayley x said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/171333-haha-does-look-like.html
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: LOL hahahaha xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Nooooooo! dont listen to your mum. We can give you more grief than her... WE WANT TO KNOW!!! pleaseeeeeeeee :) xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

hmm why are you ladies. so quiet today ????!!! All gone to get cake.. thats what ill be getting when OH gets in... saying that i quiet fancy bread pudding


----------



## leelee

Delighted for you Nervous Pains!


----------



## Phexia

Beautywithin said:


> hmm why are you ladies. so quiet today ????!!! *All gone to get cake*.. thats what ill be getting when OH gets in... saying that i quiet fancy bread pudding

I wish :rofl: I'm too scared to eat anything sweet because I have a glucose tolerance test next week :cry: I'm not optimistic about the outcome.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well am sitting here on my fat bum eating a full pizza to myself with ranch dressing to dip it in..am such a pig! 

Yay for your scan and pics nervouspains! I have a gender scan on the 23rd day after my birthday..with babybond too so will get you to tell me how it was  So exciting isn't it?

xx


----------



## samzi

im waiting for chip shop tea to arrive so i can scoff my face!!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha don't feel so bad now samzi lol.. am so stuffed..also wanted to say don't feel bad about your baby not moving my baby was lazy too and sucking its thumb..lazy babies are good tho cuz it means they will be good sleepers  as my 2 and a half year old has slept through the night from 4 weeks..hoping this one is the same! lol xx


----------



## bitepeach

hmmm, pizza sounds amazing !! dam now im hungry


----------



## Phexia

I just ordered a pizza. Screw the glucose tolerance test :muaha:


----------



## randomxx

i am about to make mince with carrots onion and peas in, mashed potatoes and some turnip mmmmmmmmmm however i forgot to buy cake :cry: xx


----------



## samzi

well i did what i said - and scoffed my face! oh it was so lovely. i could do it all again!


----------



## franny_k

I can't STOP eating! But not cake- today it was TWO mozarella paninis in Costa (whilst my skinny non-pregnant friend sipped water= BLAH) and then I went on a Turkish Delight hunt because I have such a bad craving for it. However, could only find the stuff smothered in chocolate which I didn't want but ate anyway!


----------



## ColeyB

Hi all!! Can I join? I'm due on Feb 7th with my third!!


----------



## samzi

course, welcome :)


----------



## Phexia

ColeyB said:


> Hi all!! Can I join? I'm due on Feb 7th with my third!!

Yes, of course you can :hugs: I'm also due Feb 7th with my 3rd! :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Welcome ColeyB..2 days after me  

Guess what guys..i just felt bubs moving!!! had a few flutters a couple weeks ago but can feel it doing somersaults while i'm typing this..this is my fav thing about being pregnant xx


----------



## bitepeach

mummysuzie22 said:


> Welcome ColeyB..2 days after me
> 
> Guess what guys..i just felt bubs moving!!! had a few flutters a couple weeks ago but can feel it doing somersaults while i'm typing this..this is my fav thing about being pregnant xx

awwwh , so cute :happydance: :happydance:i cant wait to feel that part


----------



## bitepeach

samzi said:


> course, welcome :)

Hi!!:flower:


----------



## samzi

ooh mummysuzie thats fab :happydance:


----------



## bitepeach

yay!! 11 weeks today :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Welcome ColeyB


----------



## hayley x

Hello ladies hope you're all ok. you've all made me want food now. I've not long got back from Milton Keynes, I had burger king yum yum. I had the something royal, with jalapeno peppers and spicy cheese but no mayo :happydance: could eat the shops worth :D

Oh and we ordered our wedding rings today :happydance: OH chose his so I went with the one to match :D I'm so excited. 

xxx


----------



## bitepeach

hayley , your making me hungry again :) , awh matching rings , sound amazing


----------



## teal

Hayley that's great you've ordered your wedding rings :) 

I'm now counting down the days until my scan. It's on Friday. The worry is starting to kick in! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon girls..

Hayley that's brilliant about the rings..will fly in before you know it!!

Am starving and want chinese..going to a 30th tonight and can't really be bothered with it..

There was a sale on in mackays so bought loads of pink things..find out in 2 weeks what it is..hoping it's a girl..as long as it's healthy will be happy 

How is everyone elses weekend going?

Been feeling bubs all day..love this!! Can't wait till the 1st timers feel theirs it is the best feeling xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Fantastic news hayley... burger king is now my fave. seeing as i have gone off maccie D's

im knackered been up since 6... got the keys to our news house. moved bits and bobs in, but cant do a lot because OH is working.. and its gota be painted befor we move in properly.. i feel like i cant do anything... i lifed some box's earlier and hurt my back.. i love the fact we have a extra room now. So i can put babies stuff in there, befor we seriously never had the room. its starting to feel so real now.. that in 6 months or so ill be bringing my lil man back to this house :) 

Now im off to get some galaxy... the co-op must love me at the moment, im always in there lol


----------



## bitepeach

mummysuzie22 said:


> Afternoon girls..
> 
> 
> 
> Been feeling bubs all day..love this!! Can't wait till the 1st timers feel theirs it is the best feeling xx

Cant wait to feel it myself, I cant imagine what it will be like ! , everyone having a nice weekend? Ive been horribly bored


----------



## Phexia

I love how this has turned into a food thread :rofl: Makes me hungry every time I check in here :)

I finally bought something for the new baby :) There isn't really room for a changing table anywhere in our apartment so I bought this from IKEA:

https://ikea.is/system/images/product_images/images/000/007/354/7354/medium_80141708.jpg?1243000244

It's bigger and sturdier than it looks in the picture and I can store diapers, wipes and stuff in the little storage thingies on the inside :) It's easy to fold up when it's not in use so it takes up no space at all on the wall. It will go up in our bedroom since we don't have an extra bedroom for the baby. We can't afford to move right now since I'm still in Uni but soon we're gonna have to find a new place :dohh: I hope our economy will be better when I finish my masters :)


----------



## samzi

v nice phex :)

i found pips hb earlier and deicded to count the BPM. well the first time i got 180 and the second time i got 176. girl or boy? :rofl:


----------



## Phexia

samzi said:


> v nice phex :)
> 
> i found pips hb earlier and deicded to count the BPM. well the first time i got 180 and the second time i got 176. girl or boy? :rofl:

Sounds girly ;)


----------



## randomxx

hey girlies well i have had a great day lol! defo thiink the psychic was right and that this little man (so she told me) is bringing me luck! i went to work today and i only ever cover the odd sat for fiona when shes off so the guys are betting on the horses so i always have a little flutter last week i won £22 and today i won £75 (£68 of that was a £2 bet on a 33-1 lol) :happydance:

then i was a bit sore so phoned my boss and he came in an hour early :kiss: only for me to come home and oh has lit loads of candles made dinner ran me a bubble bath and got me 2 bunches of flowers (roses and my fav lillies) :flower: and a chocolate cake strawberries and skooshy cream :happydance:

how is everyone else?

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

oooh random- send some luck this way. if it was'nt for bad luck if have no luck at all


----------



## randomxx

lol i'l try send you all some of my luck lol but think its more to do with this little man totally convinced bubs is a boy and defo going back to see the psychic again for £20 she has been spot on so far! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i have seen a couple of psychic ( last one i saw was celeb to the stars sally morgan on tour... she new i was pregnant picked that up straight away and i was only 4 weeks gone at the time... but iv been told this is a lil man.. will have it comfirmed next week at my gender scan!! she had me convienced it was a girl lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

mibe she was just getting confused with Paris (if you get me)
my psychic has been spot on she told me i'd lost a little girl, loads more about my past that you could never guess and that i was going to go into a caring profession and just before i found out i was pg i had applied for college for access to nursing then wanted to go onto uni to do children's nursing then mibe midwifery she also said i'd be pregnant with a little boy and he'd bring me luck!

man ive wrote loads xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ohhh where abouts in scotland are you?? and did you see her in person.. i have family in scots and are going to see them in sep.. if she isnt to far from i may go see her 

xx


----------



## randomxx

she's in Paisley but i think she splits her time between there and Glasgow wheres your family from? x


----------



## Beautywithin

Isle of bute!! ah i love it there.. but because it's right out the way and not much there.. we travel out and about

id love to live there.. the people are so friendly... even if they do look at me funny because of my accent lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

lol how long are you staying for? ive got the psychics number somewhere you could always phone her and see if she does phone consultations not really sure what they call them if u want? x


----------



## Beautywithin

2 weeks...oh yes please that would be lovely!! xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I live in Argyll, Dunoon..can see Bute from here on a nice day  

where do you work random? Sounds like a bookies?? I work in one too and i bet the race i think you are talking about and my horse didn't even place haha..have rubbish luck xx


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie i work in the bar in the british legion but the men are always putting bets on and moan at me for picking horses and not betting so il bet the odd one! it was the 3.35 not sure where but my horse was called Jeninsky :happydance: i literaly just got the bet placed before it started was lucky to have got it on at all lol! 

beautywithin i'l pm you her number i don't know if she does it over the phone but you could always chance it! 

i got some lovely pj's and slippers from asda 2day with my winnings lol still got loads left! 

xx


----------



## randomxx

where is everyone today im stuck in work and im bored bored bored lol! xxx


----------



## teal

randomxx said:


> where is everyone today im stuck in work and im bored bored bored lol! xxx

Hope your shift goes in quick! x


----------



## randomxx

ive not got long left now thankfully! :thumbup: how are you? xx


----------



## teal

randomxx said:


> ive not got long left now thankfully! :thumbup: how are you? xx

I'm doing ok. Counting down the days until my scan on Friday! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv got a scan wednesday....looking forward to seeing my bubs., but its the nhs. hope they dont keep me waiting 40mins like last time.. on a full bladder!!


----------



## hayley x

heyy :) hope everyones ok.

how come your getting another scan, I want one. I've had some bleeding this weekend, just had more :cry: I'm so worried xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I say last time as in... when i was preg back in feb and had a early scan..... this will be my first scan with this wee one on the NHS..

hope everything is ok hayley. you rang your MW/doc? XX


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you are ok Hayley, :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

hayley x said:


> heyy :) hope everyones ok.
> 
> how come your getting another scan, I want one. I've had some bleeding this weekend, just had more :cry: I'm so worried xxx

Oh no, you must be so worried. Can't you get a scan for reassurance? :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

hayley hope you are ok phone your midwife or triage! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..gotcha random..am rubbish at picking horses lol..stick to football

Hayley did you phone your midwife? Am sure it's nothing to worry about..if you go to the ER they shoud they should give you a scan and check to make sure everythings ok xx


----------



## teal

Hayley - I hope you're ok :hugs: 

Beauty - Good luck with your scan on Wednesday x


----------



## nervouspains

:hi: girls!

Im back now, sorry I have hardly been on at all!

Ok *reading* catching up!

Lol, I know Hayley! I SO want to know! I really think it&#8217;s a boy!
I even had a dream last night that I had him, and on the second day I was sitting there in the hospital bed and someone had given me a &#8216;first year&#8217; photo frame and then I looked over at him and smiled, and he ahd a little blue hat on! Lol awww &#61514;

Hi mummysuzie!
Oooh cant wait for your scan! I so want to book a gender one&#8230; oh im going to ask OH and then I will book one&#8230; later on today :rofl: 
OMG Just read! Awww hello baby! I cant believe you felt baby- amazing :cloud9:

I know! Today I cant stop eating! Its only 9.30 and so far have had cereals, grapes, and now fancy some salt and vinegar hula hoops! Lol

:hi: ColeyB and welcome! :D

BW &#8220;The co-op must love me at the moment- im always in there&#8221;
HAHAHA :rofl: this is how I feel about the Indian and pizza, you know its shameful when I just give my address to the Indian and they just say &#8216;Aw Callie!&#8217; LOL :blush: or when I got a letter through my door from the pizza place &#8216;to our valued loyal customer&#8217; :rofl:

Phex- nice buy!

I have had 3 bouts of good luck & happiness last week!
First was- getting lots of lovely things and money for my birthday, second, seeing baby and all was great, then on Friday also, my bank is paying me back £245 in bank charges! :happydance: whoooo!

I bought some lovely things yesterday :D

For baby: in Babies are us- a winnie pooh changing water holder set, a bath thermometer and a room thermometer, a cheeky cute monkey that hangs by its arms (to put on the cot)

For me: 2 nice Maternity tops from new look, even though I am a fatty boom boom, the ruching stretchy sides make me look like I have a bump lol, a pair of crops, and 2 pairs of stretch &#8216;around the house&#8217; loose trousers &#61514; :cloud9:

My ticker is 1 day ahead, but I really cant be bothered to change it :-s lol
Ok, I just have changed it lol

Hayley- how is everything? Are you ok?? :hugs: Are you having a scan?
If we haven&#8217;t heard from you by 5 today, I will text you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## randomxx

hi everyone glad to see you back nervouspains and glad you got lots of nice things tho you didn't say what you got for your birthday?? are you defo going to get a gender scan???

haley i hope your alright! lets not wait till 5 thats far too long we are all worried just now i think we should wait till 3!

well OH nearly gave me a black eye in his sleep last night good thing ive got good reaction times lol! i keep getting hiccups and they are really annoying and sore lol! 

xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey random! 

Well, just spoke to OH he said NO! BUT only until 20 weeks :happydance: so instead I have ordered my Hi-Bebe doppler, as that will put my mind at rest that bubs is ok :)

I got lots of things lol, nail varnish, a 'I love my bump' top :D jewellery, money, c.d's, perfume :D

I was spolit! lol

Ok 3 :) I only thought 5 as I know she usually comes on about 4?
I have written on her FB page, ok sod it, I will text her now :dohh: 

All my piccys are on my facebook, along with all the babies lol.

Hiccups?! Lol I thought you meant in your sleep! Oh dear, whats wrong with me today lol.
I had a dream that I called OH's number and some girl answered and she said 'So you want him to love you still?'
Then I dug my nails in to his back! lol oops, sorry OH! lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

Glad you got spoilt! 

yea txt her now pretty worried about her! i dont have a facebook had a bebo but have just gave up on it lol! :dohh:

i was dreaming about going to all different hairdressers my hair badly needs done my roots are shocking but as ive been working ive not had a day off to get it done! think im going to take the day off on the 20th for my bday and get it done before going out for dinner! 

oh keeps telling me im not getting anything for my bday now bcz bubs is on the way im not his priority anymore! he better be kidding lol!:blush:

your poor oh aslong as your just dreaming it tho and not actually hurting him!:haha:


----------



## hayley x

heyy ladies thank you so much for your kind words :)

I havent had any more bleeding today, so Im not going to do anything unless I get any pain or more bleeding, they wont be able to do anything and I'll just be sat around all day having bloods etc when I could be at home resting.

I think its cause I had been on my feet alot, I didnt get it yesterday until late afternoon, I had just come back from Alex's grave and I cut his grass and although I was sitting down I guess I was bending over quite a lot. 

My bloody body cant handle this pregnancy already... thats what I get for getting pregnant so soon.

anyway...

CALLIE your a very lucky lady. I'm jealous of your weekend :haha: I wish I had money to buy things, me and OH went to John Lewis at the weekend, I pushed the bugaboo and I'm totally in love :cloud9: I have come to the decision that I want a bugaboo AND a quinny :rofl: Gotta wait till after our wedding though see what we can afford... we ordered our rings though :dance:

:rofl: fatty boom boom :rofl: I am sooooo hungry, wanna share them grapes :D :D

Hope your ok random :) I think you should get facebook :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

random- no I actually did it! Lol he woke up 'What the hell are you doing?!' I thought oops... lol, well at least I have now found away to wake him up in future lol

Hayley...Of course your body can!
My friend got pregnant 2 months after having her son, and now has a little girl! :D
Lol, I have no idea what I want, I saw some in babies r us, but for some reason, I didnt feel over excited? :shrug:

Yay for the rings! we ordered ours last Nov, when platinum was realllllly cheap! We had them made, mine cost £700... but now its already worth over £1000! So deffo time to buy when the value of gold/platinum goes cheap! :D

LOL I am! Seriously, I went to the shop and the cashier said 'Oooh 9 months and counting' (about my top 'So, how far gone are you' I said um 3 months... she looked at me and so I said, yes I know I look like im about to pop! lol, I could have died with embarrasement lol

xxxx


----------



## randomxx

Glad your ok haley was getting worried there! :thumbup:

im good hayley im not as sore well wasn't yesterday so hoping it lasts a wee while longer! got the hiccups again right now tho!

oooh grapes im taking strawberries to work with me! think i might make a facebook then but with facebook can i make it private so noone else can see it unless i want them to??:shrug:

xx


----------



## hayley x

We got white gold matching ones, we are on a real budget lol. Looks like you bought your rings perfect timing. :) I have asked a million times, but when are you getting married again :dohh: 

I dont think we have seen any bump pics from you yet missy... get posting :) I love bump pics. I feel like my bump has gone, my jeans fit better than before I was pregnant :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

nervouspains your poor oh lol uch well it wasn't your fault its these stupid vivid pg dreams :winkwink: and i bet your exaggerating you wont be as big as you think! 

i have decided i want the maxi-cosi mura 3 and best of all my mums decided shes buying it for me :happydance:
xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Hayley- am glad bleeding has stopped..you need to take it easy woman!! 

Nervouspains-brilliant you had a good birthday and got lots of goodies..enjoy it now cuz when wee one comes your birthdays and christmas' are non exsistent 
It's brilliant feeling the little one..can feel it kicking just now..didn't think i'd feel it this early..can't wait for you guys to feel it too..it's the best thing about being pregnant!

Random- your bday on the 20th? 2 days before mine..leo's are brilliant 

Any guesses guys on what this one is gonna be??

Symptoms-
sore bbs and that's it..not really much to work with i know lol

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, well looking back- I wish we did get white gold as much cheaper, its turning out so expencive! And god knows where we are getting the money from... :-s
My engagement ring wasnt short of £2,500, but god, I could do with that money for clearing some of my debts!
Il tell you whats funny though- where I have put ona stone and half, it dont fit me no more! HA! So OH bought me a white gold one to wear, as its fits... well even thats getting tight! Lol I got to stop eating!

Our wedding date is 1st Oct 2010, so cant wait :D
I can go dress shopping after baby has come- hello breast feeding, bye bye tummy lol
We have bought the favours- and have everything booked, now we have to get the money to pay for it all lol.

I dont have a bump, I just look like I have put another stone on lol!
I really hope that in teh next 4-6 weeks, I start looking more pregnant! I was telling my mum, I cant wait for my jelly belly to go hard lol

Seriously random! I look hugggge lol :( lol
Oh dont! Im always hitting him because of my dreams, or I will be in a real nasty mood with him- all over a dream! :dohh: :rofl:

Yay on a buggy! I have no idea, if I describe, maybe someon can point me in the direction...

Ok, well something light, not too heavy, but room for a basket underneath buggy, I would like one long handle, not 2 seperate ones, maybe a drink holder too lol, one that can have a car seat on, but also for when baby is a bit older one I can face the same way as me, or away. Just something nice and sturdy too :)
xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Mummsy Suzie!

Wow I cant wait for that moment! Poor baby has to fight through lots of my tummy fatty first lol.

Yay for all us Leo's! :D

I have same symptoms as Mummy xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad everything is ok hayley!!! xxx ahhhh a wedding. i hope all us feb love bugs are invited :D you know me i love a bit of cake xx


----------



## hayley x

for f*ck sake :cry: just been to the toilet and there was quite a lot of blood there :cry: I'm not sure whether to ring docs or go to a&e.... I havent been to a&e since Alex died so that will be quite a challenge :cry:

Please help I feel so scared :cry:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

hayley phone your midwife and see what she says if you've got a handsfree phone her while you head to a&e x


----------



## randomxx

and please please remember lots of people bleed throughout there whole pregnancy xx


----------



## hayley x

I'll ring the midwife see what she says, I bled with Alex but not like this :cry: xxx


----------



## Phexia

Oh hun :hugs: Good luck if you have to go to A&E, this must be so hard for you :(


----------



## randomxx

keep us updated hunni i hope you will be ok ive got a feeling you and bubs will be fine! thinking of you and got everything crossed for you aswell! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh Hayley, hun I have just read, oh darling, call the midwifes, but go STRAIGHT to a&e or even call up the EPU xxxxxx


----------



## samzi

hun, get to a&e asap. also see if mw can get u in for a scan? hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## samzi

anyone elses sickness gone? mine has :happydance:

wtahc me have jinxed it now!! :lol:


----------



## randomxx

just wondering remember at my emergency scan my dates got pushed back if they are right that would mean im no longer a february love bug but i don't want to leave you'se all can i stay????


and can you make your facebook private or can everyone with a facebook see it?? xxx


----------



## hayley x

F*ck sake, I hardly ever swear but I am so SO p*ssed off!! I tried ringing midwife, phone off til wednesday. Rang docs twice.. no answer. Rang the number on my consultant letter, told me to ring labour ward. Rang labour ward put me through to Gynae... talking to her I HAVE to be referred by doctor, no bloody use cant get through. Then she says we cant see you today we will see you tomorrow for a scan then at the end of the call said actually we'll leave it til it gets heavier then you ring back and we'll book you in :cry:

I'm sooo worried, I knew it was too good to be true being pregnant this soon after losing my little boy :cry: 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

did you try the epu?? if you are really worried just go up to a&e hunni i would i know it might be hard but they mibe be able to see you! x


----------



## samzi

i second what random says - call the epu :hugs:

oh and keep trying the drs x


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> did you try the epu?? if you are really worried just go up to a&e hunni i would i know it might be hard but they mibe be able to see you! x

it was gynae (our emergency and early pregnancy department) that I rang and the lady wasnt very pleasant or helpful. If I go to a&e they will take me there and she will just be even more horrible cause she told me I HAVE to be referred by my doctor, but they couldnt see me today anyway :cry:. guess I just have to sit it out, nothing they can do if this babys going to miscarry then its gunna miscarry nothing anyones gunna do :cry: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Random, of course you can stay, you will prob go overdue :rofl:

Oh Hayley, go straight down there, go and see them xxxx


----------



## samzi

can you not get an emergency appointment at your drs? x


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley- Dont say that! Bean will be fine, keep listening to the hb xxxxx


----------



## randomxx

haley try to relax i know its easier said than done but i'd phone them back and demand they see you 2morrow for a scan that way they cant tell you they have no appointments or put you off again until wednesday if you get me! also i'd lie in your bed or on the couch and take it easy! 

nervouspains they put me back two weeks so i would be middle of march :cry:then if i go late it could be nearer april xx


----------



## hayley x

I've just had a go with my doppler, baby seems happy in there, 155bpm. All I can say it thank god for dopplers, the bloody hospital dont do anything but the doppler has put my mind at rest a little, still concerned about the blood though, wheres it coming from? I remembered something also, when I was at a different hospital with my sister when they confirmed her mmc, there was about 3 seperate telephone calls (yes i am nosey) and they were all about having a bleed a few days after their 12 week scan, they said sometimes they have to press quite hard to get their measurements so it can cause a bleed. So they dont rescan they use a doppler on you to check for heartbeat :) and at my scan baby was face down and needed to turn it over, so she did wack pretty hard that on top of my overdoing ness. 

Thank you for all your help ladies, think I will leave it till weds when my proper midwife is about :) xxx


----------



## randomxx

glad your minds at rest a little now haley! think im going to set up my facebook just now just so i can see all you girlies on there aswell hehe xx


----------



## samzi

there ya go then, nothing to worry about :)

maybe a few tiny vessels burst or something


----------



## hayley x

you're probably right I guess a little bit of blood can go a long way :shrug: but any blood is scarey :cry:

yayyy random... see you on there :D xxx


----------



## teal

Hayley I'm glad the doppler has put your mind at rest a little :hugs: x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just try and take it easy hayley..relax and watch some tv or take a nice bath..

Am getting the silvercross linear freeway..matches with the ventura car seat so if you're just popping out you can attach the car seat straight onto the chassis instead of taking the whole thing

xx


----------



## teal

Oh I seen the silvercross linear freeway. It looks really nice :) x


----------



## bitepeach

had my scan today !! we were bang on with the dates , beanie is fine , was dancing around the place :D , now to go see my mum! il post pics soon


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Peach, glad all is well :D
Cant wait to see a piccy! :happydance:

H- dont worry, your beany is happy in there :D and with a lovely heartbeat too xxx

Anyone recommend the buggy I described? lol my 'dream' one lol xxx


----------



## teal

Congratulations! I'm glad your scan went well x


----------



## randomxx

my facebook has been created at least i think it has lol xx


----------



## hayley x

Callie... have you looked at the loola? you can get that with one handle, faces out or you, decent shopping basket, dunno if its light but also carseat compatible :) xxx


----------



## randomxx

the mura also has one handle baby can face either way and is car seat compatible you can get it with 3 wheels or four! ive read great reviews about it online x


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh no, wheres that? lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

right i think ive attached the pics hope this has worked these are the maxi-cosi ones
 



Attached Files:







pack2-mura3-grey.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









pack3-mura4-grey.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random! Niceeeeeee :D

Theres a massieve mothercare in Southampton, I was thinking of dragging my mum up there in the January sales... Hopefully I will still be able to waddle when im that big? lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

and fingers crossed it works again heres the Loola
 



Attached Files:







loola.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## randomxx

oh my facebook name is random4xx add me please girlies xx


----------



## 3 girlies

great news about your scan bitepeach :happydance:

hayley i bled throughout my pregnancy with Reese, always bright red & sometimes heavy, i never found out what caused it but Reese was born healthy. I know its a worry when you see blood but its really common. Hopefully it will all settle down & you can relax a bit :hugs:


if anyone wants to add me on facebook im Heidi carabott :hi: make sure you say who you are though or i'll ignore it :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

heidi ive not got a clue how it works but tried to add you it'l either say random4xx or julie-ann fletcher im new to the facebook thing lol x


----------



## samzi

add me ladies! sam ogle :D


----------



## randomxx

theres loads of sam ogles what one???? x


----------



## Phexia

If you wanna read my status update in Icelandic I'm Lilja Þorsteinsdóttir, the one in the green jacket, warming her fingers over a bbq :haha:


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies I just added you but I didnt put who I am :dohh: but its meee Hayleyyyy :) my piccie is my scan piccy :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

which one are you random? theres a few of you lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

haley search for random4xx and im the first one xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh Il get addin too girls- im Callie! lol 

And that Loola looks really nice and strong :D
xxx


----------



## hayley x

I love the loola too :) I'm a pram a holic, so if you get it and dont like it you can give it to me :D :haha: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL I will remember that hun!Hope your feeling a bit better now? When are you seeing Docs? :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## randomxx

callie im now your friend :hugs: xx


----------



## hayley x

Just had a call back from the docs, my doctor is soooo lovely, she has booked me a scan for lunch time tomorrow. With my pregnancy with Alex I would have jumped at the chance to have a scan but this will be my 7th scan this pregnancy (2 were private) and I am just worried so much, I dont want emergency scans I just want planned scans :cry: I have to go docs this evening to have my blood pressure checked so I dont know if high bp could cause any reason to bleed? I had pre eclampsia last pregnancy I just know this pregnancy is going to contiune to be adventerus :( xxx


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> callie im now your friend :hugs: xx

:cry: what about me?? :cry: xxx


----------



## randomxx

aww haley don't cry :hugs: it didn't come up that you wanted to be my friend? il check again! x


----------



## nervouspains

Yay :D :hugs: xx


----------



## nervouspains

H, you will be fine, I know you will, Alex is looking after the you and his little sister! ;)
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## randomxx

you didn't try to add me haley :cry::cry::cry: i checked again and your still not there :growlmad:


----------



## hayley x

I'm right on it hahaha xxx


----------



## hayley x

how about now? did it work? xxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> H, you will be fine, I know you will, Alex is looking after the you and his little *sister*! ;)
> xxxxxxxxxx

I'll tell 'her' that if 'she's' born with a willy :rofl: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL, are you deffo going to find out?
I have to wait unilt 5th Oct! If 'he' is too shy to show, well im having a 'bonding' scan so I better find out then! Paying £200 sodding quid! lol 

Everytime I spend now I think 'that could of paid for one persons dinner at the wedding' lol, im going to turn in to a right stinge looool xxx


----------



## hayley x

Nope :( we are defo not going to find out now :( OH changed his mind... for good!! ah well I'm thinking now it will be kinda nice to have a surprise... although I would jump at the chance to find out if I'm given it lol. bonding as in a 4d scan :happydance: I love these, cant wait to have mine :D (hopefully)

Haha I think you should charge everyone an entrance fee :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Hopefully? What you on about women?! You WILL be having one :D

Well you never know, sonogramist might slip up ..."Shes looks great" and will say oops i mean 'baby' lol, thats what the last scan lady said to my friend! :rofl:

Tell me about it! Its costing £42 a head, I will send a little note in the invites:
'Please send back your cheque for £42 addressed to... '

:rofl: xxxx


----------



## randomxx

haley im your friend :happydance::happydance: woohoo


----------



## bitepeach

Pic of todays scan :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC00019.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC00017.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nervouspains

Baby looks so cute!
BTW, im saying Girl! xxx


----------



## bitepeach

I have my suspicions about that too actually !!! anyone else got a guess?


----------



## teal

Your scan pictures look great! x


----------



## randomxx

im sooo glad im home going to have some tiger bread and butter that should keep me going until OH gets home! mmmmmmmmmmm xx


----------



## randomxx

haley just saw your other thread and i'd defo see about getting students to do some of the work for your wedding it would be great for their portfolio xx


----------



## hayley x

great scan piccies, I'm saying boy :shrug: but theres no nub so I dont know!!

ummm tiger bread I LOVE tiger bread with lots of lurpak :) :)

Went docs and bp was as good as its ever going to be 124/75 which for me is brilliant :) I'm so nervous about my scan tomorrow, I really hope everythings ok, I wont get a pic, but just to know everything is 'ok' hopefully will be the bestest feeling :)

xxx


----------



## samzi

tell you what - il add you instead :p and theres loads? poor sods :rofl:


----------



## samzi

names again pls ladies!


----------



## bitepeach

hayley x said:


> I'm so nervous about my scan tomorrow, I really hope everythings ok, I wont get a pic, but just to know everything is 'ok' hopefully will be the bestest feeling :)
> 
> xxx

Fingers xd for you:hugs:


----------



## xpinkness87x

hello :) im due on the 27th feb 2010! (by my dates... got my scan on monday!)


----------



## hayley x

:hi: congrats, welcome to feb love bugs :) xxx


----------



## samzi

my doppler isnt working :( theres no sound at all when i turn it on. its v odd!


----------



## teal

xpinkness87x said:


> hello :) im due on the 27th feb 2010! (by my dates... got my scan on monday!)

Hello and congratulations! x


----------



## bitepeach

xpinkness87x said:


> hello :) im due on the 27th feb 2010! (by my dates... got my scan on monday!)

Hi !!:hugs: congrats we're due on the same day


----------



## randomxx

congrats and welcome! 

hayley you might get a pic i got one at my emergency scan u never know! 

just went to asda and got some birthday cake and face masks :blush:


----------



## xpinkness87x

bitepeach said:


> Hi !!:hugs: congrats we're due on the same day

Your the first person i have found that is due on the same day :)


----------



## bitepeach

Really , awh thats great :) I see your scan is soon , excited?


----------



## Beautywithin

Im sure everything will be fine at your scan tomoz hayley!!! 

i see the midwife tomoz ( for my 16week check up ) she is on holiday next week, hence why i have to see her early..she will rush me in and out like last time i would imagine.. but hopefully will get to listen to the heartbeat

iv felt terrible all day. have had tummy pains.. and heartburn to top it off... been moving more stuff into our new house. the paint fumes make me sick so i cant spend to long in there at the moment.. arghhhhh i just want to move in properly


----------



## 3 girlies

morning girls, how are you all today?

hope your scan goes well today hayley :hugs: i'm sure it will xxx

ive just had a very healthy breakfast of hot chocolate & cake, mmmmmm


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

H- your scan will be perfect :cloud9:
What time is it?

Mmmm cake lol

Ooooh im feeling down today-
2 reasons:

1: I tried finding babys heartbeat on my Angel sounds doppler and couldnt :( and then where I had ipod ear phones on, I moved the doppler and it made the most horrible really, really loud noise in my ear, and then where it really shocked me, I thought maybe I have harmed the baby :(
2: This morning after brushing my teeth, I was gagging :( I wanted to be sick, but had nothing to, not even bile :(

xxxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Girls!
I am excited now!
I convinced OH last night, ha! I just booked our gender scan!
5th September :D
Cant wait! xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning girls...
Bitepeach- your scan pics are so clear!! Congrats!!

Hayley-Hope your scan goes well today..will be good to put your mind at rest..

Nervouspains- YAYYY!! you get to find out!! who did you book it with? It's not long away..

Pinkness- congrats and welcome!!!

My facebook name is suzanne nugent..it's my scan pic that is my profile pic..just gonna change it to that now..have added random and 2girlies..
Feel free to add me..

xx


----------



## teal

Nervouspains - that's great you've booked your gender scan!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Girls :D
Its with Babybond :)

I hope bubs isnt too shy! Lol

I will be 16+4 at the scan, so fingers crossed I will get to find out!
xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley, good luck for your scan today. I hope all is well xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i want a gender scan, its not fair!!! Glad you have booked it nervouspains, not long to wait now!!


----------



## teal

I was thinking about booking a private gender scan if everything goes well at Fridays scan.


----------



## hayley x

Morning ladiesss :) hope everyones well. Thanks for the messages, my scans at 12.15, I'm soooo nervous about it, I really hope they find where the blood was coming from. I had it 3 days in a row getting progressively worse then today... nothing. typical, hope they dont think I'm lying. I hope baby is ok, I think I felt it move today but obviously I dont know. 

I know I wont get a picture I didnt at 15 weeks there with Alex nor with my 3 scans there in early pregnancy. Are we still classed as early pregnant?

YAYYY CALLIE :D :D I cant wait to see the confirmation of your little man :D All being well today I'm hoping to have a gender scan on 4th (OHs bday) without the gender part :rofl: We had it with Alex and loved the experience :) - has your hi bebe doppler come yet? Hi bebe will be more sensitive than angel sounds, I'm sure you'll find it tonight :) but dont worry about the loud noise, mine does that occasionally sometimes if I dont have enough gel, and I think I've worn the speakers LOL

I just added you mummysuzie :) 

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

oo..i've got a babybond gender scan a week on sunday..quite nervous..will let you know what it's like..think i'm gonna book a 4d one while i'm there..feel so fat this morning..am huge!! am in over the bump stuff already..i'm gonna need to be rolled into the labour ward at the end of this haha..like her out of willy wonka lol
Thank you hayley xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i might take another bump pic today, not sure if its grown or not!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Think we should all post bump pics say a specific date every month..ie 11th of each month and see how much we've grown?

Beautywithin- have posted on your thread about bumo buddy xx


----------



## Phexia

Good luck Hayley :hugs:


----------



## teal

mummysuzie that sounds like a great idea :)


----------



## Beautywithin

If anyone wants to add me to facebook

look up the name Anne-Marie Louise Barker 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Not got a mirror in my house except on of the funny shaped mirrors that make you look skinny lol..no use..so when hubby comes in will get him to take one then i shall upload one.. then we could do it the 11th of every month xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just added you beautywithin xx


----------



## Beautywithin

^^Thanks xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay looking forward to hearing about yours mummy :)

Lol thanks hun, no not yet, but im not allowed to try it out until OH is home tonight lol

Oooh good idea Mummy!

OMG just had a call from the hospital :cry:

They got my bloods back, I have a 1 in 300 chance of baby having downs again.
She said it is a low result, but higher as I have had a downs baby before.
I have an appointment on the 2nd to see the consultant, she will offer me an amino. I have already to spoke to OH who has said he doesnt want me to have it done.
I dont either, so im going to not try and stress. Oh ffs, I am :( now.
The sonogram lady said baby looked fine and normal, so im not going to risk even a 0.05% chance of MC

xxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

awww :hugs: 1 in 300 means 299 chance baby will be born without downs. DONT WORRY... lots of people are given a more higher chance of downs and have a perfectly healthy baby. Please dont stress. You cant change the outcome either way... just keep the 299 in mind :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

I added you too :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm off now :cry: will update you all later... hopefully with good news xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Im just so pi**ed off now.
Why is it happening again? All the feelings
I knwo they are just being cautionery, but still :(

But on another note- My doppler has just come!

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I would do the same nervouspains.. i didn't have the test cuz like you wouldn't do anything about it if it came back high risk. As long as my baby is alive i'm happy..xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Good luck hayley xx


----------



## teal

Good luck Hayley! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Beautywithin

Huggles hayley xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

good luck at your scan today hayley, thinking of you xx


----------



## randomxx

well ladies you have been busy this morning feel as tho ive missed loads! 

haley- good luck im sure everything will be fine :hugs:

nervouspains- please stop worrying they are only covering their own backs it will be policy! Glad your doppler came pity you have to wait until 2night before you use it! 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

wellI feel a little more relaxed now...

The hospital called me back as I asked them too, the nurse said (after speaking to consultant)
That the babys scan was perfect, there were no indications or soft markers to indicate a problem with the baby :cloud9: when they do the blood tests, they check for 3 hormones, anything about 1 is consider slightly higher then normal, though nothing to jump out or worry them.
My results came back 0.58, 8.3 & 1.0 so she said all looks fine, only 1 hormone was high, but nothing for them to worry about, they are only calling me in due to my history, but other then that, this baby looks fine :D

So OH said thats it, we are deffo not having the amino done :)
Plus the fact, I have a 1 in 300 chance of a downs baby, or 1 in 100 of MC, so the risk, for us, really isnt worth it :)
xxxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

glad you feel happier nervouspains, the range seems low doesnt it, but you have a normal nuchal fold, so fingers crossed they are just being extra cautious xx


----------



## randomxx

glad you are feeling better nervouspains!

has anyone heard from Haley yet?? 

im in work and really really want chips and cheese! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains :hug:

Random!! ohhhhhhh cheese...... anyone else tried cheese and marmite on crackers... my craving that is haha

and somehow iv managed to finish off nearly a litre of orange juice!! then i moan at OH about my ass getting big! will i ever learn

x


----------



## randomxx

hmmm don't know why i wrote cheese ment chips and curry sauce :haha:

but now that you've mentioned cheese i could have some ritz cracker things with butter and cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmm god damn stuck in work for another 3.5hrs :growlmad:

ive been trying to phone my midwife but there's no bloody answer grrrr xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

ah dont get me started with MW'S i saw mine this morning. and she was dam rude... obviously got out the wrong side of the bed.. this was the first time OH has come with me.. and he didnt get a very good impression from her

ah havent you had your lunch break! iv stuffed my face far to much already today.. and im meant to be doing chops tatties. and veg for dinner... dont think i can eat that after finishing off a galaxy! xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy ladies :) thank you for your thoughts. I was there for quite a while, but they scanned me and the baby was lounging about all happy... causing so much worry while its perfectly happy :) it measured 74mm :) thats 10mm bigger in 6 days. I had a dreaded internal where they couldnt see the cause for the bleed but said that everything looks perfectly normal and they were happy to discharge me with a viable continuing pregnancy :D :happydance:

Yayy your doppler came, cant wait to read your update on bpm :)

All this food talk isnt even making me hungry for once, normally I'd jump at the chance to eat and join in with food convo... whats wrong with me?!?! lol.

Hope everyones well :) xxx


----------



## randomxx

i only work 1-6 and its only me thats working so no way to leave for something lol tho ive already had some grapes and some birthday cake lol! 

don't know what we are getting for dinner tonight i want chips and curry sauce right now think i'l send one of the customers for it when the chinese opens lol! then when i finish im going for ritz some cheese out the supermarket and home for a plate of them :kiss:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

wahooo * does a cartwheel in excitement* glad all is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

so pleased everything went well hayley xxx


----------



## teal

I'm glad it went well Hayley!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yay Hayley!!! you can relax now..and stop over doing it  

I just had a bowl of pasta with garlic and onion sauce with grated cheese on top..was yum but sooo full now..think am gonna go for a nap ladies..will be back on this evening to catch up xx


----------



## randomxx

haley glad you and baby are okay knew you would be xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Girls :D

Fab news again hayley :cloud9:
Like we expected any diffrent lol!

Mmm pasta... I got stir fry tonight! lol xxxx


----------



## randomxx

think i might make OH take me to the carvery tonight for some roast beef veg yorkshire puds and then pudding mmmmmmmmmm xx


----------



## hayley x

yippee just rang to book my 17 week scan, waiting for the lady to ring back and confirm :) hopefully we can have it on 4th September when its my OH birthday :) He said we definately cant find out sex :( but least I get to see baby and get lots of piccies and a dvd :D :D :happydance:

I have a craving for apples :rofl: but ummm chips and curry sauce... ok maybe I am hungry lol 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> think i might make OH take me to the carvery tonight for some roast beef veg yorkshire puds and then pudding mmmmmmmmmm xx

TAKE ME TAKE ME :D :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

have you ever been to any of the carvery's haley they are great think the last time we went it was £3.50 and you get a choice of 3 meats turkey chicken and beef you could have all 3 if you wanted then you help yourself to all your veg and gravy mmmmmmmmmmm!!! xx


----------



## randomxx

oh yeah i had my craving for apples a couple of weeks ago lol now its just junk food i want lol xx


----------



## hayley x

I think I have been to one once...but wow not that cheap!!!!

Junk is brilliant... I've already put on 2lb's :( so trying to hold off hehe xxx


----------



## randomxx

10 mins till the chinese opens woohoo chips and curry sauce here i come!!! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Mmm please girls! All this junk food talk is making me wantings lol.

Hayley- Yay! cant wait, only 1 day before my gender one! Whooooooooooooooooo :happydance:
xxxxx


----------



## randomxx

my chips and curry from the chinese were great :winkwink: now looking forward to my dinner if OH takes me and my ritz crackers with butter and cheese!!

sorry nervouspains!!

also my tax code came through so i get back what im owed next week yippee should be about £250-300 might use it for my 3d scan that i want tho they freak OH out lol! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey Hayley for your scan :) I bet you feel much more relaxed now! And nervous pains, don't worry, your scan was also good :D I know it is hard not to worry but always think positive!

Marmite, YUM, cheese, YUM!! I am totally craving carbs. Tell you what i love is two slices of toast buttered and then marmited(?) lol sandwiched together with a cheese slice in the middle. It is the tastiest thing in the world...

My facebook is Aimee Morgan and the same pic as here if anyone wants to add me feel free xx


----------



## randomxx

just had my cheese and ritz crackers they were lovely lovely lovely!

the carvery didn't happen it was full and the queue was out the door! 

how is everyone else 2night? xxx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Evening! Glad to see we all have our appetite!

How is everyone doing? I'm having headaches more and more often now. I'm trying to drink more to make sure its not dehydration but they dont really like to go. The last one kept me up all night and then I was sick and it went. dont want to go through that too often.

Also.... (quite embarassed) I have started getting a hairy belly!!! Google says its quite common but I havent heard of this before!!! xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..am so full up had homemade burgers and salad..now just munching on some haribo  Hairy belly is common..i had it last pregnancy..one of the bad things about being pregnant. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey girls,

Thanks Amiee- will add you now :D

Yay We heard baby last night!

Well for about 10 seconds until he moved... at least I think it was baby! The hb was 152-157 and again I found it this monring, and around the same bpm and around teh same area... My left side.... Was that babys?!
I picked up the placenta and my hb, and then found this one and this speed... I just dont know :-s lol

xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

yes nervouspains it was baby..yayy..i think ours is usually about 70 to 80 bpm..how exciting!! xx


----------



## hayley x

Morning ladies :) was going to have a lay in but the scanning lady rang me so I woke up lol. We have booked our private scan for 4th September at 10am :happydance: I want it to flash Alex did he stretched right out and could see all from the side but I suppose its harder to flash if its a girl lol. OH still doesnt want to find out the sex so I'm not going to push him.

Great news about the heartbeat, that rate suggests girlie but Alex's was always 155 and he was definately a boy. Cant wait for you to find out. I always find the heartbeat by starting right in the middle low down and turning the doppler ever so slightly.

Yat for the hairy belly, I noticed mine too lol. Last pregnancy the hair was sooo fine really blonde but this time it looks darker :blush: lol.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their pregnancies :D 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Got you all :)

Gosh hairy belly.... mine is terrible. I actually plucked some but now one is in grown and i have had a pick at it and it has turned into a little scab, nice.....

I also am getting more headaches but on a night. I find it hard to get my head comfy on the pillow and it takes me a while to drop off to sleep.

EEK, my doppler should be here today. I have took out the monthly rental on the hi-baby 200 one. I hope we get to hear it today!


----------



## hayley x

I'll add you when I go on FB :) 

:rofl: that reminds me when I was pregnant with Alex I had this one dark hair right near my belly button and it was quite long :rofl: It just dropped off when he was born but its coming back :growlmad: 

yayy for the doppler, I love them :) wish you could hire scanning machines :haha:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

OMG I JUST FELT IT!!!!

No really I did. I thought I have been getting movements recently but not like this. I am just sittin here and felt this quite hard push on the inside, cant explain it, but it was like I'd forgot I was pregnant and then it hit me what it was :D :D definately baby :happydance: :happydance: I'm soooooooo happy :) 

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I know! If i could hire a scan machine i would love it, would be a pro by the time the birth came around.

I need to leave my belly hair alone and learn to love it but i am such a fidget that i can't. Wow, i sound like a right weirdo!

Our post man comes at around 11, i wish he would hurry up.

Awww Hayley, YEY!! How cool :D


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks mummysuzie :D

We are friends now Aimee, :happydance:

Yay for scan H :D
I would be so shocked if it was a girl! Lol hehe!

Im feeling much more happier and positive again today, im going to enjoy this pregnancy, and I think baby is fine, so I will just have to wait another 8 weeks until I find out for certain :)

LOL I know! Tell me about it! OH said "God all this money we spend on private scans and dopplers, why cant we just buy our own scanning machiene?!" LOL

Whoooooooooo Hayley!!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy Hayley!! alot easier to tell 2nd time round isn't it? xx


----------



## hayley x

Well if he buys you one, I'm moving in :D dont care how far away you live I would be there in minutes :haha:

This is really petty and dont even know why I'm saying it but the April mummies always tell me I'll always be an april mummy and to go back when ever I want, I went on today and Alex's name has gone from the main page :growlmad: I dont think it would bother me as much if they didnt say he is still an april baby (was born early if you see he was born in march lol) but now they've taken him and Bodhi off (another baby due in april who was stillborn) :cry:

Your pregnancy will be fine, I'm that confident all I want to know is the sex!!!! how long til your scan???

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

so sorry they have done that Hayley, its not being petty :hugs: 

I have been feeling movements for a few days now, getting stronger all the time, it feels great doesnt it.


Roxie is being grumpy today, she keeps trying to wear my shoes & gets really annoyed when she cant walk in them :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

LOL I know! I wish we could :( lol

Why have they taken them off for??! :growlmad:

I so hope so :-s lol
Im telling you, its a boy, I just know it lol. I havent even thought about girly clothes, just boys :D lol xxx


----------



## qmama

Hi everyone,

I just found this thread and have loved reading it. I am due on the 14th Feb 2010, it seems so far away.
I am originally from the North East of England but not reside in sunny Brisbane.
This is my second pregnancy DS1 was born in 2007. He was born 10 weeks early due to PE, so I am hoping for a long and uneventful pregnancy.

Can I join this group? Pleeease?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Of course qmama and welcome!! And Congratulations!! 

Who thinks they will be overdue? I do..was 14 days with Alex then was induced for 3 days then had to have c section..hope i don't need to go through that again xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) welcome to Feb Love Bugs. I had PE too and had to be induced early but not til 38 weeks.

Wishing you a happy and healthy long boring pregnancy :happydance: Are you finding out the sex? Theres a lot of sexing talk atm as we're all coming up to the stage we can find out :D

xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

hayley x said:


> Heyy ladies :) thank you for your thoughts. I was there for quite a while, but they scanned me and the baby was lounging about all happy... causing so much worry while its perfectly happy :) it measured 74mm :) thats 10mm bigger in 6 days. I had a dreaded internal where they couldnt see the cause for the bleed but said that everything looks perfectly normal and they were happy to discharge me with a viable continuing pregnancy :D :happydance:
> 
> Yayy your doppler came, cant wait to read your update on bpm :)
> 
> All this food talk isnt even making me hungry for once, normally I'd jump at the chance to eat and join in with food convo... whats wrong with me?!?! lol.
> 
> Hope everyones well :) xxx

Glad all went well at your scan hayley :D xx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Of course qmama and welcome!! And Congratulations!!
> 
> Who thinks they will be overdue? I do..was 14 days with Alex then was induced for 3 days then had to have c section..hope i don't need to go through that again xx

You have an Alex too :thumbup: thats the best name hehe.

I dont think I will go overdue. I just hope to make it to 37 weeks, midwife said they wont let me go over 40 weeks :) I really want to be induced the same way as last time (straight in to break my waters) it was fantastic :)

Your last birth doesnt sound easy one bit, hope its a better experience for you this time :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi and welcome Qmama! :D

We love talking aobut the sexing loooool, Well its mainly Hayley :friends: lol

Oh I forget what I was going to say :dohh: lol

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh thats it! Lol, well I was the only one mum had naturally- the other 4 were C-Section... I was 10 days late!
Hope this ones not though! lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey, we just found the heartbeat with the doppler!! I couldn't find it but hubby found it almost straight away!
He just went to the area where the bub was on the scan and there it was :D

It was around somewhere between 110-120bpm. Was so good to hear. Now i just want to sit and listen all day but it says no more that 3-4 mins every 2-3 days so i gotta wait now :(


----------



## hayley x

aimeem said:


> yey, we just found the heartbeat with the doppler!! I couldn't find it but hubby found it almost straight away!
> He just went to the area where the bub was on the scan and there it was :d
> 
> it was around somewhere between 110-120bpm. Was so good to hear. Now i just want to sit and listen all day but it says no more that 3-4 mins every 2-3 days so i gotta wait now :(

its a boy!!!!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

i use mine every day aimee, i wonder if yours is super strength or something. I asked my midwife, she said it was fine to use them daily just for no longer than 10 minutes. My babies heart beat is around 150bpm today!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe Hayley what you like lol that's brilliant Aimee..so exciting..

I have the option of csection but would like to try and do it the natural way..won't get induced this time incase my scar ruptures..just need to hope for the best 

Anyones back starting to hurt now? Mine is in agony in the middle..this is the time when the breathlessness starts(that even a word? lol) can't sleep good..hopefuly my spd won't come back..

Was also thinking..i know this is my 2nd one but am finding it daunting thinking about everything i need to buy..and can't remember how much of what i need..like vests and sleep suits..anyone else like this? xx


----------



## qmama

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the welcomes.

Hayley, We have decided not to find out the sex of the baby. We like to keep it a surprise until the last minute. Although with DS the sonographer said 'he' all the way through the ultrasound, so we kinda knew. Hopefully won't be happening again.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, YAY Aimee! :happydance:

Oh girls, now you got me thinking, Heartbeat= Girl?! :fool:

Lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

hello everyone!

God i feel so left out because they've put my dates back they've moved my scan to the 9th of Sept for my 12 week one! but i seriously think she was wrong in changing them as by her dates i feel pregnant about 3 days before my period was due (not my lmp if you get me the next one)

i think im on team blue! 

oh and Haley i had a dream last night you had posted on here saying woohoo 31 weeks pregnant! but thats all i can remember of the post :blush:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

This is a rant so be warned lol

so went for my first scan ( on the NHS ) i new it wouldnt be a great experience compared to the private scans i have had... 

so went in... was made to wait 30mins... when we did finally get in there.. i couldnt even see the screen properly... i said can you move it. and all i got was... you cant see much at this stage anyway she looked for a couple of mins and said everything is alright....we managed to get 2 pics anyway.. but nooooo where near as good as the private ones, to think if i didnt have them privates ones, i would have got all excited over this one, just for her to have me in and out within seconds, im seriously thinking of changing hospitals now, only 2weeks till my gender scan wahoo xx


----------



## hayley x

I really hope you get your natural delivery :) 

I think most people say he when scanning, the lady did at my 8 week scan and theres not even a nub to guess from so I dunno? We're not finding out this time either, so I'm just looking forward to everyone elses sexing scans :rofl:

Callie your scan is the day after mine :) when you meeting your consultant again? I'm meeting mine 3rd sep, I know our dates are close :) 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> God i feel so left out because they've put my dates back they've moved my scan to the 9th of Sept for my 12 week one! but i seriously think she was wrong in changing them as by her dates i feel pregnant about 3 days before my period was due (not my lmp if you get me the next one)
> 
> i think im on team blue!
> 
> oh and Haley i had a dream last night you had posted on here saying woohoo 31 weeks pregnant! but thats all i can remember of the post :blush:
> 
> xx

how far are you now? 9th of september seems ages away to be having your '12' week scan. 

Have you thought of names yet?

31 weeks, wow, thats ages away hehe. I'll have to post that when I am 31 weeks pregnant now though hehe.

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I know a low hb is meant to indicate a boy :) I was telling hubby this! 

Beautywithin, i know the NHS ones are terrible. If your lucky you might get someone in a good mood but only rarely. It is a shame that they don't remember it is special for us mums to be.


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> This is a rant so be warned lol
> 
> so went for my first scan ( on the NHS ) i new it wouldnt be a great experience compared to the private scans i have had...
> 
> so went in... was made to wait 30mins... when we did finally get in there.. i couldnt even see the screen properly... i said can you move it. and all i got was... you cant see much at this stage anyway she looked for a couple of mins and said everything is alright....we managed to get 2 pics anyway.. but nooooo where near as good as the private ones, to think if i didnt have them privates ones, i would have got all excited over this one, just for her to have me in and out within seconds, im seriously thinking of changing hospitals now, only 2weeks till my gender scan wahoo xx

They really know how to ruin our scan experiences :growlmad: Its your baby they should have shown you. Were the pictures ok though? If we didnt have private scans with Alex the pictures wouldnt have been great at all, I'm so thankful we had them.

Least you have your next private scan to look forward to... cant wait for confirmation :D :D

xxx


----------



## randomxx

i posted last week how she put me back so going by her measurements i would be 8+5 today but i didn'y want to change anything until my 12 week one which they decided to push back! plus i don't wanna leave february love bugs!

ive always liked Logan but my mum hates it and she prefers Max which is another one we like! what about u? 

yeah defo i just wish i could remember more of the post then maybe i could have told you what team your on:winkwink: think OH woke me up :growlmad:


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> i posted last week how she put me back so going by her measurements i would be 8+5 today but i didn'y want to change anything until my 12 week one which they decided to push back! plus i don't wanna leave february love bugs!
> 
> ive always liked Logan but my mum hates it and she prefers Max which is another one we like! what about u?
> 
> yeah defo i just wish i could remember more of the post then maybe i could have told you what team your on:winkwink: think OH woke me up :growlmad:

Either way you cant leave us, your part of the furniture now :rofl:

Dont listen to your mum, go with what you want :) your baby!! hmmm Im sure someone else on heres eyeing up the name max :thumbup:hehe.

I think we like Maisie and Callum/Luca atm not sure for deffo.

Silly OH :gun: I want to know!! :hissy: I think girl... got a long wait, its worth it though.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL @ randoms dream- that really is, random lol like my crazy ones lol xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

hayley x said:


> I really hope you get your natural delivery :)
> 
> I think most people say he when scanning, the lady did at my 8 week scan and theres not even a nub to guess from so I dunno? We're not finding out this time either, so I'm just looking forward to everyone elses sexing scans :rofl:
> 
> Callie your scan is the day after mine :) when you meeting your consultant again? I'm meeting mine 3rd sep, I know our dates are close :)
> 
> xxx

Yes hun, my appointment with the consultant has been moved from the 7th to the 2nd of September now :)
I know all our dates are so close :happydance:
Have you had your 20 week one through yet? Mines 5th oct xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOl Yes H, it was me and the name Max ;) lol

BW- thats terrible!! I would either change hospital or ask for a diff sonogramist! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Theses are my names... So far lol:

BOY:

Max :cloud9:
Zain
Riley

Girl:

Ruby :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I love Max too but as thats my name (maxine but i HATE the full version, max all the way) it would probably be a bit egotistical and confusing! :lol:


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I really hope you get your natural delivery :)
> 
> I think most people say he when scanning, the lady did at my 8 week scan and theres not even a nub to guess from so I dunno? We're not finding out this time either, so I'm just looking forward to everyone elses sexing scans :rofl:
> 
> Callie your scan is the day after mine :) when you meeting your consultant again? I'm meeting mine 3rd sep, I know our dates are close :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yes hun, my appointment with the consultant has been moved from the 7th to the 2nd of September now :)
> I know all our dates are so close :happydance:
> Have you had your 20 week one through yet? Mines 5th oct xxxClick to expand...


You'll have to update us on how it goes, I havent a clue what to expect, I bet I'm in and out within minutes. My neighbour who has a SIDS baby is being scanned at 34 weeks so I hope I get that privelidge :)

My 20 week scan is 30th September so close to yours :happydance:

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay not reallllly that long until the big 2 0 scan :D 

I know, I hope the consultant is ok and doesnt make me feel pressurised in to having an amino, I really dont want one, no matter how small the risk of mc is, there is still a risk...

I hope shes nice :) lol
xxx


----------



## randomxx

you think that dream was weird my other one was i was locked in a house with a scottish solidier (not a these days soldier i might add) and the english were attacking scotland and i had to hide in a cupboard oh yeah then the soldier was killed and i ran out the back door where a woman grabbed me and we started running in the woods! explain that one lol?

we quite liked the name Lucas aswell and i liked Riley but OH didn't lol! 

xx


----------



## leelee

Hi Beauty Within,

I had a very similar scan experience yesterday :(

We went in and sonographer did an abdominal and internal scan but the baby wouldn't budge for him to take measurements so we were sent away for me to eat chocolate and sweet things.

We were called back in an hour and a half later and he muttered 'This is worse than before' but it musn't have been as he took measurements. He did what he had to do and didn't point out anything to us. He had said earlier that the heartbeat was 'fine'. He told us that the system was down (you usually get the results immediately) & we would get a phone call today or tomorrow (if the risks are high) and a letter if they were low.

I left feeling so deflated and he gave us a photo that you can't see a thing. Luckily we had a scan last week and the sonographer told us everything was as it should be or we would have been totally freaked out.

Sorry for the rant but he made me feel rubbish. I have decided I am getting a private scan. I would like someone to spend a bit of time with OH and I showing us the baby and not being silent and frightening us.


----------



## nervouspains

LOL, I like Lucas, but it reminds me of Hollyoaks :dohh: lol and one tree hill! lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Leelee- hun, did you complain?! 
I would of! Or asked for another sonogramist?
xxxx


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Leelee- hun, did you complain?!
> I would of! Or asked for another sonogramist?
> xxxx

I was just so upset and angry that I just walked out of the hospital and got on the first train out of there. 

I was meant to be ringing all of my friends last night but went to bed early as I was in such a disappointed mood. I feel I should wait for the results before telling anyone. I'm just so glad the experience last week was better.

They certainly know how to make you feel like s***. He told me nothing. Do most of them not give you some sort of measurements?


----------



## hayley x

I would defiately complain too, its really unfair to be treated like that... stupid people. I had a really really nice lady this time, I really hope I get her at 20 weeks, she even spent time getting decent pics for us :) 

They cant make you have an amnio... dont let them persuade you, you have both already decided you dont want one so thats that!!

I know my scans 7 weeks today, ok that sounds ages away. I dont care :)

ok random, that really is a random dream!! lol.

xxx


----------



## hayley x

leelee said:


> nervouspains said:
> 
> 
> Leelee- hun, did you complain?!
> I would of! Or asked for another sonogramist?
> xxxx
> 
> I was just so upset and angry that I just walked out of the hospital and got on the first train out of there.
> 
> I was meant to be ringing all of my friends last night but went to bed early as I was in such a disappointed mood. I feel I should wait for the results before telling anyone. I'm just so glad the experience last week was better.
> 
> They certainly know how to make you feel like s***. He told me nothing. Do most of them not give you some sort of measurements?Click to expand...


:hugs: bless you I really hope you get a much better person at your 20 week scan. We got told the NT measurement and CRL measurement, but I could also see the measurements as I saw her doing them, she turned the screen to me which the lady at my 12 week scan with Alex didnt, I saw him for about 2 mins!!

xxx


----------



## samzi

i had cravings for sausAge, chips and curry sauce from the chippy yesterday- so i got it :happydance: it was yum!


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> I would defiately complain too, its really unfair to be treated like that... stupid people. I had a really really nice lady this time, I really hope I get her at 20 weeks, she even spent time getting decent pics for us :)
> 
> They cant make you have an amnio... dont let them persuade you, you have both already decided you dont want one so thats that!!
> 
> I know my scans 7 weeks today, ok that sounds ages away. I dont care :)
> 
> ok random, that really is a random dream!! lol.
> 
> xxx

Thanks Hayley,

I think I will talk to my midwife about this next week as she is lovely and ask her if they usually give measurements or at least try to reassure the parents to be. He just kept telling me to stop breathing and freaked me out.


----------



## hayley x

:cry: and you didnt even share... I want that now... yummmm :)

Im going to have some fishcakes with vinegar now, I'm starving!! xxx


----------



## samzi

leelee sorry you had a bad experience. my sonographer couldnt have been more lovely :hugs:


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nervouspains said:
> 
> 
> Leelee- hun, did you complain?!
> I would of! Or asked for another sonogramist?
> xxxx
> 
> I was just so upset and angry that I just walked out of the hospital and got on the first train out of there.
> 
> I was meant to be ringing all of my friends last night but went to bed early as I was in such a disappointed mood. I feel I should wait for the results before telling anyone. I'm just so glad the experience last week was better.
> 
> They certainly know how to make you feel like s***. He told me nothing. Do most of them not give you some sort of measurements?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: bless you I really hope you get a much better person at your 20 week scan. We got told the NT measurement and CRL measurement, but I could also see the measurements as I saw her doing them, she turned the screen to me which the lady at my 12 week scan with Alex didnt, I saw him for about 2 mins!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, I thought they should have given them measurements to me. I might ask in 2nd tri do they usually give them. I think it is a disgrace to make a woman feel so bad after coming out of her scan.


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> leelee sorry you had a bad experience. my sonographer couldnt have been more lovely :hugs:

The sonographer last week was lovely but this one was just an a**hole.


----------



## samzi

:lol: well theres always one i guess


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> :lol: well theres always one i guess

Yeah but there shouldn't be one like that. That means every woman that goes to him experiences the same thing as I did. It is meant to be a lovely experience, not where you come out feeling more nervous than you did coming in :(


----------



## samzi

maybe you should report him?


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> maybe you should report him?

Yeah am seriously considering it but will discuss with the midwife before as I could be reporting something that is accepted as the norm. Have an awful feeling that they are allowed to carry on like that.

Anyway keep your fingers crossed that I don't get any phonecalls today or tomorrow.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow alot has happened in an hour lol..

Beautywithin- sorry to hear about your scan..mine was the same..why i'm having mine at a different hospital..

My gender scan is in 11 days!!! woop woop..right what does everyone think they are havin?

Me- hoping a girl but have a feeling a boy..only symptom is sore boobs and craving salt and vinegar crisps and irn bru

Hayley-i say boy..don't know why just have a feeling

Beautywithin- i say boy xx


----------



## hayley x

repost your scan piccie and a bump piccie and I'll make my guess :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

leelee said:


> Hi Beauty Within,
> 
> I had a very similar scan experience yesterday :(
> 
> We went in and sonographer did an abdominal and internal scan but the baby wouldn't budge for him to take measurements so we were sent away for me to eat chocolate and sweet things.
> 
> We were called back in an hour and a half later and he muttered 'This is worse than before' but it musn't have been as he took measurements. He did what he had to do and didn't point out anything to us. He had said earlier that the heartbeat was 'fine'. He told us that the system was down (you usually get the results immediately) & we would get a phone call today or tomorrow (if the risks are high) and a letter if they were low.
> 
> I left feeling so deflated and he gave us a photo that you can't see a thing. Luckily we had a scan last week and the sonographer told us everything was as it should be or we would have been totally freaked out.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but he made me feel rubbish. I have decided I am getting a private scan. I would like someone to spend a bit of time with OH and I showing us the baby and not being silent and frightening us.

Thats terrible they are bloody arseholes. i would rather find the cash somehow and go for private scans.. then be left feeling annoyed and angry by the NHS ones x


----------



## samzi

im still waiting for my letter re 20 (19 week in my case) scan letter. i wanna know so i can get exicted!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

hayley x said:


> repost your scan piccie and a bump piccie and I'll make my guess :D xxx

Ditto


----------



## Phexia

I just got back from the hospital, I had a glucose tolerance test. I have GD for the third time and given I'm only 14w+3d it's pretty severe. Doc said that looking at my fasting glucose I'm a borderline diabetic and I'd get type II diabetes later in life, 99% for sure. He gave me until after the weekend to try and lower my levels with diet, but I don't think I can, so I´ll probably have to shoot insulin next week :'(


----------



## Beautywithin

Suzie now i want irn bru
it taste crap here tho.. scotland do the best!! xx


----------



## samzi

:hugs:


----------



## randomxx

God ive missed loads and only been gone an hour! 

thats me in work stuck here until 6 but ive got cake and fruit pastille ice lollies :happydance: and some irn bru (the good scottish stuff) 

oh yeah visiting my wee cousin 2night and her friend a hairdresser is going to do my hair for me thank god is been depressing me because my roots are terrible but i know theres no way i could sit in a hairdressers for 3hours without feeling sick or having to pee bout 80 times lol 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

right here are my guesses......

HAYLEY- :pink:
NERVOUSPAINS- :blue:
MUMMYSUZIE- :blue:
SAMZI- :blue:
LEELEE- :pink:
BITEPEACH- :pink:
PHEXIA- :blue:
AIMEE- :blue:
RANDOM- :blue:
who else is there that ive missed out, my minds gone blank :blush:

I'm having a baby GIRL!!!!!

i have just guessed these but i wonder how many i get right :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

HAYLEY- :pink:
NERVOUSPAINS- :blue:
MUMMYSUZIE- :pink:
SAMZI- :blue:
LEELEE- :pink:
BITEPEACH- :pink:
PHEXIA- :blue:
AIMEE- :pink:
My2girlies- :blue:


----------



## hayley x

I'm rubbish at names, I have to see avatar pic to know whos who :dohh: but 2 girlies I think GIRL and random oh gosh I dunno... BOY!!!

Oh and nervouspains definately BOY!!! oh beautywithin (got it right havent I?!) I'm inclined to say girl, still not convinced its a boy until sexing scan :rofl:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Heres my 13 week bump, sorry I tried to auto fix it cause it was really dark thats why it looks crap!!



I can do my jeanes up soo much better now, until I sit down :rofl:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> Heres my 13 week bump, sorry I tried to auto fix it cause it was really dark thats why it looks crap!!
> 
> View attachment 31633
> 
> 
> I can do my jeanes up soo much better now, until I sit down :rofl:
> 
> xxx

your bump looks great!!


----------



## AimeeM

Phexia i am sorry to hear that, modern meds are good so i am sure all will be fine :)

This moves so quick! We were going to get a sexing scan at 16 weeks but i think we might just wait to 20 weeks. Our 20 week scan is on 9th of October so it is not really to long to wait.

Well we had another go with the doppler and found the actual heartbeat lol it turns out i was listening to the placenta before duh!! The HB is approx 150bpm, which is more like it :D

Wow Hayley that is a fab bump!! :D


----------



## nervouspains

I had a tw*tty man as well with my one with Angel when I found out she was ill :growlmad: he made me feel like cr*p!

Loving the bump H!

Heres my 'predictions' lol

HAYLEY- :pink:
NERVOUSPAINS- :blue: but I dont mind as long as baby is healthy, but I would like a little girly too :blush: 
MUMMYSUZIE- :pink:
SAMZI- :blue:
LEELEE- :blue:
BITEPEACH- :pink:
PHEXIA- :pink:
AIMEE- :blue:
My2girlies- :pink:
random :blue:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

haley loving your bump everyone else has to post a bump pic xx


----------



## nervouspains

When we know the sex we should have it put next to our names :)

Phexia, can you please change my due date to the 17th? :blush: I know its only 3 days, but still... lol Thank you! :hugs:

I dont have a bump pic- just a bigger jelly belly loool
xx


----------



## randomxx

nervouspains i did want to put a girl but thought u had your heart set on a boy lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Listen to my 'healthy' lunch:

quavers
a can of coke
bottle of water
skittle sours

and I have had- 2 peaches, hula hoops and a nectarene! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, thanks Random xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry for going on lol.

What are we all haaving for dinner?
Think we are having 'stew' as OH calls it, but I think it looks more like soup lol.
I really fancy chip shop chippys and a battered mars bar! 

Oh, and I also saw in someones thread, that they have there predictions by who at the front of there page, so time baby was here- they saw who was right/ wrong etc lol

xxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Sorry for going on lol.
> 
> What are we all haaving for dinner?
> Think we are having 'stew' as OH calls it, but I think it looks more like soup lol.
> I really fancy chip shop chippys and a battered mars bar! xxx

BATTERED MARS BAR....wtf? is that a weird craving or can u actually buy that?? :sick: xxx


----------



## randomxx

heres mine
 



Attached Files:







Image0132.jpg
File size: 82.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hayley x

look at your cute bump starting :) I LOVE bump pics :) xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Just for fun, i will use my tarot cards to predict gender (NOT something i normally do lol) but bear in mind i got beautywithin's wrong!

HAYLEY- Two Queens One king = Girl
NERVOUSPAINS- Three Queens = Girl
MUMMYSUZIE- Three Queens = Girl
SAMZI- Two Queens One King = Girl
LEELEE- Two Kings One Queen = Boy
BITEPEACH- Two Kings One Queen = Boy
PHEXIA- Two Queens One King = Girl
AIMEE- Two Queens One King = Girl
My2girlies- Two Kings One Queen = Boy
random - Two Kings One Queen = Boy
Ramblinhaggis - Two Kings One Queen = Boy

:)


----------



## hayley x

what does 2 queens 1 king mean?? :dohh: and I still think beautywithin may be having a girl so you might be right :D I'm not convinced til her gender scan hehe. xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

lol its just the court cards of the tarot decks, there are four queens and four kings in a deck. You can use them to guess at genders, by picking three cards out of the 8 of them all together, if you have more queens than kings, its a girl, more kings than queens its a boy. Just for fun though :D

I actually just did anne maries again and got three queens, a definite girl, bizarre.


----------



## AimeeM

Ohhh i can't wait to find out now, it is getting too exciting for me :D

I ammaking a fish finger sandwitch with brown sauce for dinner YUM i can't wait for that either lol.

You can get battered mars bar and snickers in hudds, they are ok but very sickly!


----------



## randomxx

haley i cant believe you've never heard of a battered mars bar! you can get any chocolate bar the chip shop sells battered these days not that i think they are nice! Oh and since we are all guessing on what everyones having its not fair for you to make us wait till baby is born so you have to convince hubby to change his mind! :thumbup:

Nervouspains my lunch has consisted of cake and shortbread lol and no problem i do think your going girl but just have to wait till your scan! 

i'l prob have a take-away tonight at my cousins :blush:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hmm i feel like ringing babybond and asking them to put my gender scan forward.... i think id be in shock now if they said girlie.. but a part of me still thinks it is xxx


----------



## AimeeM

What % did he say the sexing at your scan was. % of being right?


----------



## hayley x

I have never heard of having battered chocolate... how disgusting :sick: So wont be hunting one down in a hurry. Doesnt it melt the chocolate when its in batter though :shrug:

How far will you be at your gender scan beautywithin? I wouldnt change it too soon cause then we still wont know for definate :rofl: Never know, might go and there be 2 in there, one behind the other :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

at 12 weeks he said 80% and he is meant to be really good. 

Ok... i have got my cards out.. and this is what i got for you ladies

If your name is in pink ( girl) and in blue ( boy ) obviously lol

*Hayley*
*Nervouspains*
*Mummysuzie*
*Samzi*
*Leelee*
*Bitepeach*
*Phexia*
*Aimee*
*My2girlies*
*Random*
*Ramblinghaggis*


----------



## Beautywithin

i was given a date of the 23rd but cant do that now. so had to ring them back and they gave me the 26th so ill be 17weeks... x


----------



## randomxx

well i will be really shocked if baby turns out to be a little girl thats both sets of cards said boy, psychic said boy and all you ladies guess boy!

haley get working on that hubby xx


----------



## hayley x

oh definately bring it forward... 16 weeks to the day would do nicely please :D I'm too impatient!!! xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

babybond did mine with mace at 17 weeks and were bang on. It when i plan on going this time too. Its so exciting isnt it! Thanks for the card prediction :)


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> well i will be really shocked if baby turns out to be a little girl thats both sets of cards said boy, psychic said boy and all you ladies guess boy!
> 
> haley get working on that hubby xx

He's not my hubby yet, not til November, but that might actually work...'I'm not marrying you unless we find out the sex' :rofl:

You're finding out though arent you :D 

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah a lady who stopped me in the street said i would have a girl but the lady across the road said a boy and she has got loads of things right before.
All the wifes tales point to boy and my symptoms are same as last time boy!
Your cards too say girl. Can't wait to find out but i really, really don't care as long as the baby is a picture of health :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Even with my first pregnancy i was'nt like this.. i could have easily waited.. wasssup with me.. oh in my scan today. i did ask can she see a dangle to the angle... and after giving me we dont normally tell till 20 week talk... she said the bits do look boyish.. but that is after looking at my private scan notes!! the cheaterrrrrrr

xx


----------



## blaze777

Oooh Beauty, could you do it for me to see what I might be having? OH desperatly wants another boy, but I'm not fussed.

Also can my date be changed to the 19th feb instead please?


----------



## Beautywithin

blaze777 said:


> Oooh Beauty, could you do it for me to see what I might be having? OH desperatly wants another boy, but I'm not fussed.
> 
> Also can my date be changed to the 19th feb instead please?

Blaze i got boy for you


----------



## blaze777

Thanks hun, OH will be pleased :)
Will find out on the 7th Oct lol :)


----------



## randomxx

yes haley i am finding out i managed to convince oh with the whole no matter how many nice neutral clothes i have for baby i will end up going out and spending a fortune on blue/pink clothes when baby arrives and his mum would only end up knitting even more stuff when she found out aswell lol! plus im too impatient lol and want to know asap!xx


----------



## nervouspains

I got a banging headache :(

Nice bump Random!

Hayley! Never heard of a battered mars bar? You havent lived until you have tried one of those women! lol

Ramblin, thanks for the prediction (secretly I hope your right! lol) Even though I am getting it in to my head its a boy- but you girls have got me guessing again :dohh: lol

EUGH I hate fish!!!! Any kind, but my mum said when I was little- all I would eat was fish fingers! lol

Lol thanks random- so most of us are thinking girl? Oh now im thinking again- bad idea! :rofl:

And thanks for the reading beautywithin- I hope your right :)
But then Il be all embarrased, as at home I have been doing a video diary! Lol and I always call the baby 'him' lol

Oh random! Why have you got this as your aviator! I really wanted some randoms at lunch time and the shop didnt sell them! :growlmad:

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Turned out they were chicken sticks lol, i didn't read the box i just looked at the picture!


----------



## nervouspains

AimeeM said:


> Turned out they were chicken sticks lol, i didn't read the box i just looked at the picture!

LOL :rofl: x


----------



## Phexia

I love this fetal development tool, check it out :) https://www.umm.edu/pregnancy/000088.htm


----------



## randomxx

sorry nervouspains lol! 

well ladies i have decided that i am taking the day off for my bday and im going to get pampered i have just found a mobile beautician who do everything so i think i'll get my nails done (gel ones while i still can), make-up done as im going out for dinner that night and a mini-facial so far thats all ive decided on! i cant get drunk and everyone else will be so why shouldn't i!! 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol its ok random lol, I have convinced OH that its chips for dinner... Although he hardly needs convincing! looool 

Oooh yay a pamper day! xxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah thats what i was thinking tho i don't know if it'l be the same getting it done at home so i mibe just go to the shop but i'l need to get a price list from there but im due a big tax rebate next week so im looking forward to that ment to be using it for driving lessons but never mind! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh hello tax rebate lol, treat yourself then- money you werent 'really' expecting ;) lol xx


----------



## randomxx

i know that was my thinking exactly and seen as im getting my hair coloured and cut 2night for £30 woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

randomxx said:


> i know that was my thinking exactly and seen as im getting my hair coloured and cut 2night for £30 woohoo :happydance:

Thats a bargin, what do you have done ? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh very good!

Oh I have the most horrid headache :(
WHY?????
Im not dehydrated?! xxx


----------



## randomxx

im getting my highlights, lowlights and cut x


----------



## Beautywithin

I normally get a all over tint cut and blow dry. and that cost normally £90...

i think i better wait and have it done when i go to scots lol

x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I wish i could have my hair done :*( we have to save every penny for the house move, but i look AWFUL just now, not like my avatar that was taken when i had just found out i was pregnant, my hair is much longer, messier and yuckier now. I will just have to be patient i suppose!


----------



## randomxx

thats what it normally costs me but my cousins friends a hairdresser so she's doing it as a homer and only charges £30 x


----------



## Beautywithin

Least you hav'nt got roots showing thru max!! i find tho if you do leave it a while to have it cut or coloured. it does look a 100 times better. then keep getting it done every 6-8weeks


----------



## AimeeM

Awww it is a shame you don't live nearer i am a hairdresser!!

I love money that comes when your not expecting it but then again, who doesn't!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Beautywithin said:


> Least you hav'nt got roots showing thru max!! i find tho if you do leave it a while to have it cut or coloured. it does look a 100 times better. then keep getting it done every 6-8weeks

true...but you wont believe the amount of grey hair i have, only 24 and its terrible! Even my mum commented on it the other day. All the stress :rofl: I could do with a colour just to try hide it. 

My SIL is a hair dresser but she just had a baby a week ago, i dont like to ask.


----------



## nervouspains

Awww! Aimee what part of the country are you from?! lol xx


----------



## randomxx

my roots are huge just now thats why ive been desperate to get it done x


----------



## AimeeM

I am in Huddersfield in West Yorkshire. No one ever knows where it is but it is about 20 miles away from leeds.


----------



## AimeeM

I normally have mine in a bob but i have decided to grow it as it costs too much, my hair is growing really fast at the mo and when the baby is born i wont have time to dry and straighten it every day.


----------



## hayley x

goodness ladies, I left the computer for what 1 hour max and have 2 pages to read through. I've been pigging out at this time. Cooked pasta with cheese and broccili sauce YUM!!

Oh and Richard will kill me but I kinda rang up to view a flat... tomorrow :blush: Its really cheap for our area and I really need to move out of home, I cant stand sleeping in the room my son died in, its so hard :cry:

You all sound like your getting pampered, we dont have a spare penny, a simple hair cut does me nicely lol. My sister gets her nails done at least once a month and they look lovely, but its so expensive.

xxx


----------



## randomxx

mine is normally shoulder length but god know how much im going to need off it i'll just let Donna do what she wants told her she can do what she wants with the colour aswell xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow ladies you have been busy lol

Am liking the girl predictions ladies!! am gonna get dh to take a bumo pic tonight and will post it..altho alot is flab lol

Having stovies for dinner..can't wait

Battered marsbar..YUMMMMMMM haven't had one in ages!!

Can't see anything but bubs head sucking its thumb..xx


----------



## randomxx

hayley :hugs: are you not better applying for a council house?? we are renting privately just now but when i reach 20weeks we get priority on the housing list and get offered a house pretty much as soon as ones available!

im only getting pampered as its my bday and ive got my tax rebate lol plus i don't have a wedding to pay for unlike you lol! hows that getting on have you looked into students?? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh! too far for me :( lol although we did drive to wakefield for our puppy lol

Yes acrylics/ gel nails are soe xpencive! I stopped biting mine two years ago, and have probably saved hundreds now lol.

Hayley :hugs: That is understandable hun, I would feel the same.

Is anyone going through the council for housing? I was tihnking about it, as OH and I would struggle soooooooooo much if we went private, we could do it, but money would be so, so tight xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh random! I have to wait until im 30 weeks!
Plus where we live now- the lady dont want babies there so she has to give me 2 months notice! Hope I will have a home before I pop! xxx


----------



## randomxx

can you not go on the housing list just now as ewffectively you would be homeless if she wanted you to leave?? what kind of puppy?

what are better gel or acrylic?

im having a fruit pastille ice lolly mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley i can totall understand that. What is the council list like in your area? I know some are very long waits but some are not so bad.

yeah, what kind of puppy/dog do you have?


----------



## nervouspains

I have a mini yorkie, he is tiny lol and lvoely :cloud9:
xx


----------



## hayley x

In my area the list is very long, we live in a village, I've lived here since I was born so thought I would get one before people who are wanting to more here but guess not. We have been on for almost a year (after my 12 week scan with Alex) and still no where. Number 100 on the list. Its like we are going round in circles with them so we thought we can manage at a real big push to private rent until something comes available on the council.

But it means no bugaboo for me :cry:

Wanted to save for Alex's headstone too which really isnt cheap, sounds cheeky but might ask for a gift donation as a wedding present towards Alex's headstone :)

If you tell the council your going to be homeless they HAVE to find you somewhere, but it could be emergency accommodation in a hostel or something, and it might not be in the area you want. Better than nothing thought :shrug:

xxx


----------



## WTTMommy

Well I had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was measuring just over 11 weeks. Tech asked me to come back in 10 days to get better measurements closer to 13 weeks. I'm excited for the next one since the lady who did my scan yesterday was such a b**tch. She didn't show me anything except for a still shot which she printed for me. I was out in 5 minutes. Luckily she doesn't work on the day I go in next week :D

Here's a blurry pic of the scan pic! I'm so relieved that everything is okay and that there was a healthy heartbeat, although she didn't let me see or hear it. :roll: I'll take her word for it though.
 



Attached Files:







11+1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## randomxx

my council dont work on a points system its a priority system so whoever is in a greater need gets it! xx


----------



## lorydor

i am due the 2nd of Feb with baby number 1


----------



## hayley x

Welcome to feb love bugs :) congratulations on your pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## teal

Congratulations! x


----------



## 3 girlies

welcome & congratulations x


----------



## randomxx

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: i hate my work thats my pamper day out the window just asked him for next thurs (my bday) off thinking that as ive worked the last 2weeks straight for him it wouldn't be a problem how wrong was i!!! i cant get it as he is going to stirling on the wed night and staying there thur through the day best yet he goes on holiday beginning of sept for 2 weeks which i'l be working again to cover him!!! ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! sorry just needed to rant!



on a lighter note *lorydor* congratulations and welcome!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley i love your avatar, such a lovely photo x

I just had curry for dinner, it was yummy but i'm so full up now!! 

I'm annoyed with the lady who sold me the pushchair from ebay, it was supposed to be here on monday & now shes not replying to my emails, she owns a shop so i'm going to phone the shop number in the morning, i've paid for it on the 27th july so i either want the pushchair or my money back!! Luckily i paid for it with paypal so i'm protected but its still annoying!

Also, how do you work out how many beats per minute the heartbeat is if you dont have a digital display on a doppler, do you just count or what?? sorry if that sounds stupid :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

ok i take that back, she just emailed me back & confirmed the delivery date of my pushchair is friday :happydance: so happy, i can put it in the nursery & look at it until february :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

I will reply to posts later, I'm going to see a medium... now!! talk of spur of the moment lol. back soon xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Random, pull a sicky!! tell em you got swine flu, i am sure they will give it you off ;)

Oh Hayley wow! That will be very interesting xx

2 girlies, i timed how many beats there were in 10 seconds and timed it by 6, then you will get the bpm xx


----------



## Beautywithin

ohhhhhhh hayley what she say. what she say!!! the waiting is killing me

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

here is my bump pic from today...

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/011-1.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Wow that bump is huge! I wish mine was that big now, i am still at the stage where i just look fat!

I will get hubby to take one of my belly later and i will put it on tomorrow.


----------



## bitepeach

awwwwwh wow , lovely bump :)


----------



## hayley x

:rofl:

Well that was the biggest load of bull I have ever heard in my life EVER!!!

Everything he said couldnt have been further from the truth. Luckily he had his eyes shut pretty much the whole time cause I was wetting myself all the way through he was so funny!!!

He said something about children but not my own and said I'm pretty sure you dont have children do you...? I said yes we have 1, a little boy. He asked his name, so I told him. Then he went on loads about how he keeps us up at night, he cries a lot. I need Richards support more (well when Alex was alive he was the most fantastic dad ever, he did so much :) ) and that I need to take him to the dentist (Alex) or maybe he's teething he's not sure. He said me and Alex are really close, he can see we do everything together, he is my best friend. I couldnt bring myself to tell him he was dead, he was convinced I believed all the rubbish he was telling me.

Then he went on to say I want more commitment from Richard and that we should consider getting engaged. But he cant see us even booking anything for ages yet. Um got wedding booked for 3 months time!!!! Then he said about our 3 month relationship has been really rocky (we have been together 3 years and 9 months) oh and I just thought, how could we have only been together 3 months if we have a child together?? :dohh:

He said Richard should set up a new trade... with his dad... he doesnt know his dad, and hasnt got a dad figure!! There was so much rubbish I cant remember it all. Basically our lives have come to a standstill and need to find a direction to move in, theres nothing happening in our lives. Well we are getting married in Nov, viewing a flat tomorrow and having a baby in Feb, how wrong could he have been!!

Oh yeah he said I have been getting pains in my tummy ( I have kinda) so said yeh thinking wow we might be getting somewhere but no, I have gallstones or something and to go to the doctor :rofl:

My pregnancy with Alex was really hard and long winded, I went overdue, rubbish it was an easy pregnancy until I got pe at 38 weeks and was induced EARLY!!!

I have to laugh so much, he really thought I believed him :dohh: I asked my sister to go back in and tell him our baby was dead, I'd love to have seen his face, cause it just goes to show everything he just said was all made up and we would know it was!!!

Sorry to go on, I have seen a medium once, soon after Alex died and he was spot on, some things yeh he could have guessed but least he guessed right if he did, more than this man could do!!!!

xxx


----------



## randomxx

*Aimee* i wish i could but theres only 3 of us that work there so if i pull a sickie and he's in Stirling noone can cover!

*My 2girlies* lovely bump 

*Haley* get online and tell us what she said??? what made you go? i bet it was to see what gender she predicts :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

Oh no 2 girlies, not standing on that very unsafe chair again?!!! tut tut!! lovely bump though :) definately grown!!

xxx


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> *Aimee* i wish i could but theres only 3 of us that work there so if i pull a sickie and he's in Stirling noone can cover!
> 
> *My 2girlies* lovely bump
> 
> *Haley* get online and tell us what she said??? what made you go? i bet it was to see what gender she predicts :thumbup:

:rofl: I didnt even bother telling him I'm pregnant again.. he'd probably tell me I'm giving birth to a goldfish :rofl:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

sorry posted at the same time what a load of guff! i'd have asked for my money back lol x


----------



## bitepeach

haley , that just made me laugh so much


----------



## randomxx

haley my psychic was great think im going to go back and see her at the end of the month see what she says! 

got my hair done girlies not sure if i like it tho:wacko:

still ragin and upset about my pamper day getting ruined and having to work my bday!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no Hayley, as if. How rubbish was he. Total idiot! Gosh i can't believe all the crap he came out with!


----------



## hayley x

Its people like him that give mediums a bad reputation. I honestly believe some people have the gift but he didnt have the gift of guessing!! lol. And to top it off he looked for about 5 mintues for his business card to give to us... yeh cause like we'd recommend him to anyone!!

xxx


----------



## randomxx

what an idiot! grr i hate people like that why lie to people and put people through that!

have any of u guys done the red cabbage test???


----------



## hayley x

Red cabbage test :shrug: xxx


----------



## randomxx

1. Go to the store and buy a red cabbage. The size of the cabbage does not matter at all.

2. Cut the cabbage into big chunks. The smaller you cut the chunks, the better your results will turn out.

3. Boil some water on the stove and put in the chunks of cabbage

4. Let the water and cabbage boil for about 10 minutes or so. When the ten minutes is up, remove it from the heat.

5. Grab a cup and go to the bathroom! Pee into the cup.

6. In a separate cup, mix 1 part of your urine to 1 part of the water that the cabbage was boiled in. No need to save the cabbage unless you want to eat it. It's pretty tasty, so you might want to eat it!

If the urine/cabbage water turns pink or red then this indicates a boy result!

If the urine/cabbage water turns purple, this indicates a girl result.


saw it on first tri xx


----------



## leelee

Wow, I went away for a few hours and came back to pages! Loving the predictions. I am coming up as boy for all of them!


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley, the armchair is quite big so not likely to fall off it :rofl: i really need to clean my mirror though :blush:
i cant believe how rubbish that medium was!!

I kept dreaming that i was dress shopping, i really need to sort out an outfit for my twins wedding in 2 weeks time, i was supposed to be a bridesmaid but its easier if i'm not. Reese & Roxie are going to be her bridesmaids though, they are wearing pink dresses & will look really cute! I love weddings!

how is everyone today? I think my sickness is starting to ease now, still a bit gaggy but alot better than i was last week, last time i said that it came back so i hope i'm not jinxing myself lol


----------



## nervouspains

Whoa girls! We have been talkative lol, 

reading and commenting... lol

:hi: lorydor & welcome :)

2girlies- cant wait to see piccy of the buggy! Oooh and ncie bump piccy! :cloud9:

Random- what a pain! God managers are just so, well, useless sometimes! 

Oooh Hayley! im turning over the next page quick... lol

Hayley-
OMG Did you pay him??! lol

Random- hows your hair looking?
Oooh loving the cabbage test! lol

I tried finding babys heartbeat this morning but couldnt :( Im not too bothered though as I know you cant _always_ find it ;)

I received my letter form the hospital... Basically saying I had a 1 in 300 chance of a downs baby and the scan cant pick up everything, they are asking me if I want an amino due to my previous downs pregnancy.
Oh god :cry: I am going to get this with every pregnancy now, just another worry and upset I dont need when pregnant, when all looks well.

Roll on 2nd Sept eh

Oh I am going to ask the consultant if she would scan me so she can look in a little more detail if she can see any abnormalites or any soft markers, I think its called a level 2 ultrasound? :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

If its any consolation nervouspains, i couldnt find baby this morning either...what i thought was baby moving turned out to be erm...wind :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

LOL I must admit, so did I :rofl: lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow i have never heard of the red cabbage test. Do you think it actually works? I ithink i will google it hehe.


----------



## ramblinhaggis

:rofl: i wish i had read that yesterday i would have ordered one from tesco! too late now, shopping is on its way!


----------



## Beautywithin

oh im defo gunna try the red cabbage test.. :0)

sorry to hear you had a not so good experience with that medium Hayley.... they should leave you feeling quiet positive when you leave... i have been to some dodgy ones in the past. how much did you pay? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Well here is my 12+4 bump!

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10806.jpg


----------



## nervouspains

Oh you got a lvoely bump :D

I cant wait to have one- I dont think i will look 'just fat anymore' until Im about 18 weeks! :( xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

aww thats a lovely little bump aimee! 

This is mine now:

https://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5859/1002328.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

ah im jealous of all these lovely neat bumps..im i the only one who has gained love handles aswell lol 

xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yours is lovely too max!

Beautywithinn, trust me i have a right set of love handles, you would see if i took the picture from the front lol!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

lol mee too i have love handles because hubby grabs them :O those are my maternity trousers :O


----------



## randomxx

lovely bump pics ladies!!

nervouspains i will take a pic of my hair when ive sorted it all for work lol its alot blonder than ive had it before and she put lowlights in it so to me it seems that kind of stripey way if you get me?? 

i also have the love handles :blush:

dont know if the red cabbage test would work but hey its fun i'l do it as soon as i can get my hands on a red cabbage lol


----------



## AimeeM

I need some materninty pants! I have the pair of combats that i am wearing in this pic and no other pants will fit. I need to go to town and get some maternity ones, at 12 weeks, mad!


----------



## nervouspains

Loving the bump Max!

Thanks random :D sounds lovely!

I already have love handles- pre-pregnancy :rofl:

I am already wearing materinty work trousers! They are a bit big, and have pleanty of room for a big bump :) But they are so comfty!

I went M&S last night and got some reallllly big granny pants! I showed them to OH- his face! ha! :rofl: He was like, they will cover right over your boobs! lol they are massive, but soooo comfty too lol.

Got some materinry non wired bras too (have been wearing these from about 7 weeks as my boobs have been SO sore!) but these ones were too small so have to exchange them, where as the ones im wearing at the mo are more like crop top looking bras 

xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Aww ots all about the comfort isnt it. If i really wanted to i could squeeze into my trousers but my maternity combats are sooo comfy. Plus i think they look great, they have the elastic inner waist, that you can tighten or loosen as you grow, so from the outside they dont even look like maternity pants. I got them off ebay for 4 pound, but the label says dorothy perkins.

I would love some new bras, but i have always really struggled with my bra size. I was told i was a 36 C from lasenza, they measured me, but i fell out of all their bras, then i was a D and now i wear 34 D but they dont really fit :( grrrr.


----------



## randomxx

i know what you mean about the bra situation im a 34dd normally and they are starting to get a little bit tight i don't want to get any bigger :cry: why oh why does pregnancy bring such discomfort lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

My boobies havent really got any bigger... they feel heavier. but im still in the same size bras.... 

iv gone from a size 8 to a size 12... i do have a wheat intolorance. and bloat and swell right up.... and seeing as iv been eating what i want when i want, i shouldnt be surprized iv gone up 2 sizes...


----------



## ramblinhaggis

aww its all worth it for the bubs though isnt it, plenty of time to get back into shape later! I must admit i still feel dreaful about my appearance just now lol, but DH loves me no matter what so i shouldnt care.


----------



## randomxx

god im tired really cant be bothered going to work 2day grrrrrrrrrr but i got to xx


----------



## randomxx

what do you think ladies???
 



Attached Files:







Image0139.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3 girlies

oh random, you look fab :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh random, you look lovely, a really nice cut & love the bigger blonde slice at the front :thumbup: xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

its lovely random, really suits you!


----------



## hayley x

Heyy, just flicked through the last couple of pages, lovely bumps coming along :) just think at 20 weeks we will look back at these and think how much we have grown :) 20 weeks really isnt too far off, espeically for the beginning of febers lol.

Hope everyones well, I have a massive headache :( I want to try the cabbage test, does it have to be red cabbage?

xxx


----------



## randomxx

haley i think it has to be red cabbage think thats where the colouring comes from lol! 

thank you all you'se have made me feel better about it i was panicking a wee bit! 

anyone ever had an aromatherapy massage and is it any good?? im thinking if im off tomorrow il have my pamper day then get my nails done and a massage then go shopping on sat for something new to wear for my birthday meal on the thursday :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## randomxx

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: thats that out the window again f***ing w**ker of a boss sorry for the language has decided im working 2mrw, sat, sun, mon, tue, wed, thurs, even tho ive worked everyday for the last 2 weeks and i wanted a day off for my bday but not getting it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Random, surely thats against the law to work all those days with no day off? xxx


----------



## randomxx

not really as i only work the afternoons from 1-6 its just that because i start at 1 its hard to get anything done before then if you get me i can hardly go get my nails and a massage done or go buy an outfit before work when i dont drive and i stay in a wee village!! and now ive got a hen night on sat night that i also need an outfit for trying to find somthing online :cry: im just so annoyed that he had 2 weeks last month then hes taking my bday off and then goes away for 2 weeks the beginning of sept grrrrr xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i no its not the same being at work on your bday. but try and enjoy it.... wear ya party hat. and bring some cake in............ oh and being in work you will still be able to come on here :) x


----------



## randomxx

its not really the working on my bday thats getting to me its that im not getting even one day off until after it so i cant get anything to wear for going out for dinner or my nails or anything done thats really annoying me! and that ive covered for him when he was away for 2 weeks and for her when shes been off and then ive to cover for him again beginning of sept yet i ask for 1 day off and get told no! x


----------



## nervouspains

Yay you can chat to us, I am on here all day :blush: lol

But yea- he is taking the pi**! xx


----------



## leelee

Lovely looking bumps ladies. 

Random - your hair is lovely!


----------



## randomxx

well just phoned the beauticians along the road never had anything done there but they've managed to fit me in to get my nails done tomorrow morning at 9:15 so feeling a wee bit better! looking online for something to wear tho my mate honestly thinks im going to wear one of my dresses on sat but no chance coz theres no time to tan what with working!

OH is raging with my boss just because even tho im working everyday on sunday im doing 4hrs whereas my boss is doing 1.5 so he could of gave me sunday off but nooo he needs to go to his aunts for dinner!

yay i will be on on my bday to chat to you all :happydance:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

what we all having for dinner tonight ladies?! i really fancy a egg and bacon sarnie not much of a dinner... but have already done OH's and P's and didnt fancy sheppards pie


----------



## 3 girlies

i had mcdonalds earlier, it wasnt that nice!! 
i'm tired today, i really want to have a bubble bath but my boiler has broke (its only 2 yrs old!!) so i have no hot water till tomorrow, looks like its got to be a shower, hardly relaxing!!


----------



## hayley x

Your boss awful, cant say what I really think!!!! Glad to hear your getting your nails done :) I dont think your allowed to use fake tan in pregnancy anyway.

Im soooo tired, I have yet more blood tests in the morning to monitor my anaemia :( I've already had 3, but they dont want to put me on tablets too soon :( 

I'm hardly hungry at all, I dont know whats wrong with me, last pregnancy I was scoffing away like no bodys business.

Hope everyones ok. Sorry you have no hot water :growlmad: could try boiling the kettle millions of times :rofl:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i used the shower to fill the bath for Reese & Roxie, it took ages to fill up though, luckily they only have a shallow bath otherwise it would of taken all night lol. I bet it costs loads of money to sort out as its the electrics in the control box or something!


----------



## AimeeM

Has anyone done the ring test? Mine went side to side but i am confused as it says girl on some web sites and boy on others!!

Hey 2 girlies, my birthday is 18/11 too!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies...thats poo about your boiler..always when you want a nice bath that happens :-( 

I could be wrong but i was told by midwife you aren't allowed to have a massage till the 3rd trimester..meaning one done by a massuse..i wanted one but massuse said she can't do it till 3rd tri and asked midwife and she said same..she didn't explain why right enough could always get other half to give you a nice one  xx


----------



## randomxx

haley thank you he really annoyed me 2day i actually started crying but feel better now! Oh took me out 2night to get me something to wear for sat and thurs!

mummysuzie grrr bout the no massage i am going to google that now lol i want an aromatherapy one lol! 

has anyone done the cabbage test yet??? 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

morning girls, hope you are all ok today. 

my phil & teds vibe has just arrived, Paul is going to set it up later, i'm so excited, i only need to buy nappies now, i'm so organised!!! I'll post pics tonight when its set up woooo hooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

WOO HOO!! Am 15 weeks today..ticker is wrong lol..is it just me or has it flown by??

2girlies you 15 weeks today too by your ticker?? xx


----------



## randomxx

morning girls how are we all today 

i feel as tho ive been run over by a bus my body is not use to this time in the morning i want my bed!!! 

2girlies thats great about your pram cant wait to see a pic :happydance:

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

God I am so, so tired this morning! Tahnk god its Friday- for me- sorry random! lol

I really need to start eating better for baby! Today I have got with me- 3 peaches, 3 packet of crisps and a flapjack, naughty naughty.
I probably wont eat all of that though! Il try the fruit first, and something healthy for lunch, but I really dont like the sandwhiches in Sainsburys! Only one I like is... Cheese & pickle lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

trust baby to decide to be sick today :haha:

nervouspains i need to start eating properly aswell think we are all guilty of not eating well :shrug:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i was gunna start eating more healthy. then OH made me a bacon roll befor he went to work, bless him...


----------



## Beautywithin

mummysuzie22 said:


> WOO HOO!! Am 15 weeks today..ticker is wrong lol..is it just me or has it flown by??
> 
> 2girlies you 15 weeks today too by your ticker?? xx

Yay congrats. i have found the last couple of weeks has gone quiet quick 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I hope it continues lol..think cuz we have other kids we are occupied with them so it flies by..not long till our gender scans..who is all having them? My pregnancy brain has kicked in now lol
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Mine was meant to be the 23rd is now the 26th.i no its only 3 days diff. but i hate waiting, soon as i know for sure the sex.. im gunna go out and spend spend spend.. iv already got a couple of blue bits. but hav'nt gone mad

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Aww I cant wait for mine! 3 weeks and 1 day... Seems ages away! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

OO ours was the same day..i've bought some pink things but have a feeling i'll be returning them lol
Am raging..been called into work as one of the managers has called in sick..it's pouring here and really a day to be staying in..roll on next weekend..my bday weekend..going to watch our friend play football.. he plays semi pro football then going for dinner..then cinema then staying in a nice hotel then next day is gender scan..YAYYY 

What's everyone up to this weekend? xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

It will fly in nervouspains..mine was booked 6 weeks in advance and has flown in!! xx


----------



## randomxx

hey girlies back from getting my nails done and im not happy with them neithers OH one hands squint and there are loads of lumpy bits :shrug:

i want a gender scan :thumbup: the nail techician thinks im having a girl

i cant eat at all keep being :sick::sick::sick: xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy ladies :) hope your all ok. Sorry your sick random, I definately think boy for you if your sick at this stage :thumbup: Sorry they did your nails dodgey, I'm sure you only notice cause you are looking at them closely and others wont notice!!

I'm NOT finding out the gender but we have a scan 3 weeks today :D :D (OH thinks we wont find out the sex but we'll see :haha:)

I so think mines a girl if it comes out a boy, I'll be upset with my instincts lol. I knew Alex was a boy :)

We got our rings today :D I keep trying it on, hope it isnt bad luck, dont need anymore lol. Had bloods done again my levels last time for iron were 8, is that really low or just low? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Random- im sure your nails look fine hun! Maybe they need to settle a little? :shrug:

Hayley- sorry hun not sure about the iron count :shrug: But double YAY for the scan & rings :D :D :D

OMG I am sooooooooooo tired!

xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have got ages till my next scan, i wish i was allowed another private one but paul wont let me, we are rather skint at the mo after buying a bigger car etc so he does have a point!

well they forgot to send the doubles kit for my pushchair so its coming on monday now, still got the rest of it so i can set it up tonight :thumbup:

sorry you are feeling sick random, i'm still being sick too, everytime i post saying i feel fine it comes back again lol!!

i have hot water again now!! Still not fixed the boiler but managed to sort out a wire for the hot water. :happydance:


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> i have got ages till my next scan, i wish i was allowed another private one but paul wont let me, we are rather skint at the mo after buying a bigger car etc so he does have a point!
> 
> well they forgot to send the doubles kit for my pushchair so its coming on monday now, still got the rest of it so i can set it up tonight :thumbup:
> 
> sorry you are feeling sick random, i'm still being sick too, everytime i post saying i feel fine it comes back again lol!!
> 
> i have hot water again now!! Still not fixed the boiler but managed to sort out a wire for the hot water. :happydance:

I am still being sick as well. It's horrible isn't it?


----------



## 3 girlies

leelee said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> i have got ages till my next scan, i wish i was allowed another private one but paul wont let me, we are rather skint at the mo after buying a bigger car etc so he does have a point!
> 
> well they forgot to send the doubles kit for my pushchair so its coming on monday now, still got the rest of it so i can set it up tonight :thumbup:
> 
> sorry you are feeling sick random, i'm still being sick too, everytime i post saying i feel fine it comes back again lol!!
> 
> i have hot water again now!! Still not fixed the boiler but managed to sort out a wire for the hot water. :happydance:
> 
> I am still being sick as well. It's horrible isn't it?Click to expand...

yeah, i hate feeling sick, i was hoping it would be better by now :shrug:


----------



## nervouspains

My nausea stopped from about 11 weeks, and I no longer looked like a greasy pizza lol, but in the last few days I really have begun to start feeling sick :(
I thought this had gone, and I was meant to 'bloom' soon lol xx


----------



## hayley x

Sorry girls I have no sickness... But am sooooo tired, I wake up tired :( think its my iron cause I'm always cold too :(

Glad you have hot water now :happydance: All meet at 2 girlies for a hot bath :D 

We are viewing the flat again tomorrow... think we will be going for it :happydance: As its only Richard working we will JUST be able to afford it, I wont be on here as much but I'll come to my grans which is a 2 min walk. And the plus side, Alex's grave is right near it, theres literally just 1 or 2 warehouses seperating us :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

hayley think my iron might be low aswell it normally is but any tablets i try to take im sick! Hope your not too bad! :happydance: about the flat thats good that its near Alex aswell! Oh yeah and you cant not find out the sex we all are surely you won't make us wait till the lo is here before we know if our predictions are right! 

i am in work with my pink pj bottoms and ugg type slippers on :blush:

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley the flat sounds perfect, much better that you will be closer to alex xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley- fab news on the flat & even better as closer to Alex :cloud9:

Random- lol, I wouldnt get away with that! Although I do work on reception... they wouldnt see under my desk?? :rofl:

Me too H, I am soooo tired all the time :( Poor OH he never get to see me lol.

Lucky us, we have got my mums dog on Sunday all day, as well as our own- Mums dog is a Jug, a cross between a pug & a JR, she really is the most ugliest dog I have ever seen bless her lol :rofl: Shes so full of energy! But our dog knows, our house is quite house lol, Just hope mums dog follows his lead!

xxx


----------



## randomxx

i work in the bar all the customers see me kicking about in them they don't bother tho lol they are from asda and they are the ones that get a sticker on them saying feel me they are lovely and soft! 

no offence to your mums dog but it does sound ugly lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol it is! lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

I love pugs and dont know what a JR is... can we see pics of your mums dog :D :D xxx


----------



## nervouspains

*looking on FB to see if I have uploaded any...* lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Bless the ugly little mite lol, thats my baby next to her!
All the girls on my FB- theres piccys of my boy on there :)

xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Bless her, and because shes half pug, she breathes like a piggy! lol xx


----------



## hayley x

I WANT HER!!!! she is adorable!! is she well behaved? and good with kids? If so forward her on I'm sure your mum doesnt really want her. I think she is really cute :cloud9: xxx


----------



## hayley x

I really want her, I had a yorkie but gave her away, OH wasnt pleased he paid £500 :rofl: but she did my head in got rid of her the first day we took Alex home shes too yappy!! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oh Hayley! Shes a mad hatter lol!

Im off now girls, prob wont get back on until Mon, so have a fab weekend and chat soon xxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Have a good weekend ladies.. will be busying moving the rest of my stuff tomoz.. but i always make time to pop on here lol

xxx


----------



## hayley x

How many posts have you made in this thread? I've made 225 (incl this one) WOW!! that sure is some talking!! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

How do you find out. please dont tell me id have to count every post iv done on this thread lol.. if so can someone else do it for me lol xx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: nooo!! go to pregnancy buddies and where it says our title hovver over the envelope with the arrow and it will tell you :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah it dont tell me just say multi thread?

edit: i found it haha. i have posted 78 times!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i have posted 110 times, hayley you must be a natterbox :rofl:

i want paul to set up my p&t pushchair but he's saying that we should wait until we get the solid rubber inner tubes delivered as he doesnt want to take the wheels back off, i think hes being mean, its in a brown box so i cant even look at it :growlmad:

has anyone tried the cabbage thing yet??


----------



## AimeeM

Aww the dog is cute!!

I haven't tried the cabbage thing but has anyone tried the wedding ring test?


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv tried the wedding ring test...and it says girl for me!! am getting a cabbage tomoz. so will defo try that aswell


----------



## samzi

110 times!!


----------



## Beautywithin

wow just read that early_bump had had her 17week scan and has been told she is having a boy.. when at her 13 week scan she was told it was a girl......

So this could well be a girl im carrying after all.......xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww no way. That would be so annoying if you got used to the idea of one but it turned out to be another. But you did say the guy had like 20 years experience right so he probably got it right i'd think.

I need to go and get a red cabbage as i was thinking about it last night and it would be interesting to try it and also i wont get another chance any time soon!
Do you need to use FMU?


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh and with my friend he told her it would be a boy. when she was 11 weeks... and it was... so i guess he does know what he is looking out for..

i think for the best results it needs to FMU.. iv read tho regarding this... what you can eat. can make it go a certain colour...so FMU is best

x


----------



## AimeeM

I wonder who was the first person who ever tried this out and why? What make them think about boiling cabbage, pissing in it to see what colour it goes, mind you they can't be that daft if were all gona try it lol!


----------



## Beautywithin

^^^ LOL, it sounds crazy and we know that its most probley a load of rubbish.. but we still want to try it?? iv just sent OH out for a red cabbage... he looked shocked.. i didnt ask for my norrmal. mars milkshake!!


----------



## AimeeM

Yey, can't wait to see if it works!! I need to get a red cabbage but there is no where near that sells them so i will have to wait till we go to morrissons!

Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## Beautywithin

i just did the cabbage test.. it went a pinky/red.. so going by that BOY!! just getting my OH to do it. see if it goes the same colour lol


----------



## hayley x

AimeeM said:


> I wonder who was the first person who ever tried this out and why? What make them think about boiling cabbage, pissing in it to see what colour it goes, mind you they can't be that daft if were all gona try it lol!


:rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> i just did the cabbage test.. it went a pinky/red.. so going by that BOY!! just getting my OH to do it. see if it goes the same colour lol

I'm on my way to use some of your cabbage juice... My OH would think I'm mad :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

OMG OH's has gone purple... so does that mean he is a girl? lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Haha!! Seen as you are 80% boy it looks like it could work. Hmmm i wonder if hubby willpop in to a shop on his travels and buy a red cabbage...?

Haha i have just text him and asked him :D


----------



## Beautywithin

he searched everywhere for that... morrisons didnt have any. nor did the co-op or the asda near us. he ended up going to a diff town to get it.. bless him lol... got 2 so gunna try it again first thing in the morn.. see if it comes with same result


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless him. DH text back to say he will get one but i will text him to say he might not be able to find one or he will probably just get me a normal cabbage if he can't find a red one.

Do you think i am getting old if my Saturday night consists of boiling cabbage lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> Aww bless him. DH text back to say he will get one but i will text him to say he might not be able to find one or he will probably just get me a normal cabbage if he can't find a red one.
> 
> Do you think i am getting old if my Saturday night consists of boiling cabbage lol.

if you are then so am i lol ah the things we will do. just because we cant wait !! x


----------



## AimeeM

I know, i think it is great fun guessing and i can't wait to see which wives tales were wrong and which were right :)


----------



## Beautywithin

im convinced now im havin a boy.. going by myths its a girl tho

I'v had bad morning sickness
craving sweet things
terrible skin
babies heartrate is between 160-167
The ring test says girl!!

A psychic said id have a another girl


and most of all i felt i was having a girl!!! now i love the idea of having one of each...

in the US they can tell for sure at 12weeks the sex... yet we have to wait ages.. not fair lol 

x


----------



## MummyCarly

Cant wait until my scan next month! I need to know what it is I wanna go shopping :D


----------



## AimeeM

Well i have totally mixed ones so it really is 50/50!

Boy- Ring test says boy, craving meat, carbs, cheese, spicy. Heart rate is between 145-155bpm. Hairs on my legs are growing way faster than they did. DH is having all my symptoms too. A psychic lady told me it is defiantly a boy!

Girl- Max got girl as did you on cards. Had terrible skin. Had morning sickness in 1st trimester. A psychic lady told me i would have a daughter. My belly is high up.

My son keeps saying she when referring to the baby which is strange. I would LOVE to have a girl but i also love the thought of having two sons! We will be chuffed either way but need to really crack on with girls names as none appeal to me except Charlotte but that is what we called our angel baby so don't want to use it on this one if it is a girl.

With my son i just knew he was a boy but with this one i really have no idea now!

You know, i might have to book a private gender scan as they are only £50 and i don't know if i can wait till 20 weeks!!


----------



## hayley x

Heyy ladies :) Did you do the cabbage test again beautywithin? I really want to do it, still havent got a cabbage lol. 

How is everyone today? I'm sooo tired :( 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh i tried it this morning. and it came out a purple reddy colour.. so all in all.. it hasent helped... i dunno what to think now iv read a thread someone saying that babybond got there babies gender wrong only to be told later there having a girl... i no nothing is 100% but with all this modern tech you would think they would no lol

im suffered just been to the harvester.. had runny eggs. i really need to cut back on them... im started to feel knackered doing the smallest of things. walked around b & q earlier and i was puffed out time we finished.. but it has been real hot here.. so at least can put it down to that a lil... or im just getting real unfit 

x


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hey Ladies, how are we doing?

Something strange is happening....... The past 2 nights I have slept straight through without the urge to quickly get up and wee which I have had since day 1 really. I think perhaps baby has moved up???? My belly is huge now. The trousers I wore on Monday I now cant get done up and have gone to Mothercare today and bought some lovely new comfy ones. Anyone else stopped having to wee all through the night all of a sudden? I love it if my little cupcake has moved up, at least he/she is doing something I can see or feel. xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Nope not me. I still have to get up a few times a night but i did anyway. I am waking up on my back and it really hurts. I turn back on my side but wake up again a while later in pain.
I woke up three times last night and was quite pissed off!


----------



## samzi

14 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent needed to get up in the night anymore. I reckon your baby has moved up.


----------



## Beautywithin

ah i still have to get up twice a night to pee...... i used to anyway seeing as i drink 4litres a water a day... but is a bloody pain now because i have to go straight away....where as befor i would wake up then go back to sleep and just wake up and pee in the morning


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls :)

How are we all?
Nice weekend?

We didnt do much except took the dogs for a nice long walk yesterday- thank god I could drop her off this morning though lol.

BW- LOL 'does that mean hes a girl?' lol

Im awful at not drinking :blush: im lucky if I drink 1 litre of juice/ water a day...

OH said he will be so shocked if we are having a girl since I have near enough drummed it into his head that we are having a boy lol, im all confused again, im just thinking a 'bab'y now lol :rofl:
Oh well only 19 days until we find out :happydance:
and 16 days until my appointment with the consultant :( 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh iv just noticed- Iv moved up a box! Whoooo hoooooo! :happydance: x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congrats on going up a new box :) it looks more like a baby now hehe! I've been so tired over the weekend, dont know how you managed to go on a long walk!!

I dont need to go to the toilet as much either, but when I wake up I am bursting to go but theres always someone already in there, typical!

I am getting really bad headaches recently and I'm still really bloated at night. I cant wait for our scan, I think OH will let us find out the sex now :D Have I said that already?? We was in mothercare and he said if I get out straight away we can find out the sex :haha:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..i'm with you Nervouspains i give up guessing lol
Gender scan on Sunday!!! Can't wait

All i did this weekend was work and go look at houses..found one we like so

need to go see what the man in the bank says..which is usually the hubby but he can't do it for us unforunatley

How's everyone feeling today? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, well i had such a busy weekend, wedding outfit shopping on saturday with my sister then went to hers sat evening to chill & eat nice food lol. yesterday Reese & Roxie had a birthday party, then we went shopping for a new pump for my fishtank, then i built Roxies toddler bed as last night was her first night sharing a room with Reese, she slept so well!! :thumbup: I was so tired last night.

My doubles kit came today, i love it, i will take some pics later to bore you all lol.

hope you are all ok.


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies how are we all feeling?

ive not done much this weekend i worked sat had a hen night on sat night tho i got home at 12 or something was shattered lol and i ended up complaining in the bar twice because the service was despicable and i was a supervisor in a nightclub i know how it works but they didn't care!

then went shopping on sunday and got some new stuff for me :happydance:

haley thats good your getting to find out now xx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie, I cant believe your 16 weeks, from today you can tell the sex :D :D :D not long til your gender scan woop!!

Yay glad everythings come now, bet you will be playing with it now :) cant wait to see piccies :happydance:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

what did you get random?? Dont blame you I'd be fast asleep by 12 I would not have the energy to stay awake til 12 let alone out hehe. xxx


----------



## randomxx

i got 4 vest tops, a pair of jeans, a shirt,mascara, perfume and a memory foam pillow! need to go this week and get more make-up tho im running out of everything! x

how did u get on with the flat??


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Yay thanks :D
I know, I was sweating after lol :blush:

Me too with the toilet issue! I dont get up really anymore in the night! But I am bursting by about 5, but hold it in until 7, naughty me, because I really cant be bothered to get up lol, I should though as it hurts :-s


Whoooo on finding out the sex!
I cant wait :thumbup:

Lol yay MummySuzie! not long at all! :happydance:

Looking forward to seeing the piccys later 2girlies :D

Oooh random you had a fun weekend! :D

xxxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am still getting up to go to the toilet. I was up 4 times on Saturday night. I wasn't impressed!

Is anyone else feeling ill still? Mine seems to be worse. I have been getting sick as soon as I eat anything in the morning.

I wish it would go away :(


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> i got 4 vest tops, a pair of jeans, a shirt,mascara, perfume and a memory foam pillow! need to go this week and get more make-up tho im running out of everything! x
> 
> how did u get on with the flat??

:happydance: I love shopping, wish it was free :rofl: 

We are going for the flat :thumbup: move in next week all being well :) I cant wait, will be the first time I've ever moved lol

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

My ticker is lying Hayley lol..am only 15+3 but i like to look at it and see 16 weeks hehe..am gonna go for my csection which is at 38 weeks so i just say am 17 weeks hehe..sounds better than 15 weeks

Yayy am glad you get to find out..sounds like something my hubby would say to me in mothercare lol

Am really nervous about Sunday tho..am afraid something is gonna be wrong..i know it's still there cuz i can feel it move but am just paranoid lol

Am afraid incase they get it wrong lol i suppose if it's a boy you can tell 

As far as piddling during the night am sooo lazy..i hold it in all nigh then get up and go and hurts soo bad..and am so thirsty so need to drink during the night which doesn't help..

Anyone starting to swell up yet? My fingers are starting to swell a little xx


----------



## randomxx

haley thats great its great having your own space we need to find a bigger place to rent or get a council house before babys here but its harder than it looks finding somewhere lol! 

i love shopping aswell i owe OH £150 but he'l get it back 2mz when i get paid that was for my outfit, boogie bus and night out on sat and all my stuff i got yesterday!


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> randomxx said:
> 
> 
> i got 4 vest tops, a pair of jeans, a shirt,mascara, perfume and a memory foam pillow! need to go this week and get more make-up tho im running out of everything! x
> 
> how did u get on with the flat??
> 
> :happydance: I love shopping, wish it was free :rofl:
> 
> We are going for the flat :thumbup: move in next week all being well :) I cant wait, will be the first time I've ever moved lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I absolutely love shopping as well :) :) :)

I have bought some maternity tops and they are so comfy and trendy as well. Can't wait to get a little bump.


----------



## randomxx

the vest tops i bought were seamless ones think they were £2.94 each and they are so comfy i can see myself wearing them full pregnancy under my other clothes x


----------



## hayley x

I have a little bump coming but my jeans still fit, they're only tight when I sit down, I tried my maternity jeans on from when I had Alex and theyre massive, they just fall off!!!

I only have a few maternity tops and they all have writing on like hands off the bump and special delivery and cause I dont look properly pregnant I dont wear them incase people think I'm weird lol. 

Anybody wearing blatant maternity tops yet :shrug:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I am hayley and over the bump jeans..Am huge been in maternity stuff from 7 weeks..i love it.. xx


----------



## randomxx

god im sooooooo tired and need to get ready to go to work won't be an easy day in work today no laptop as there's a funeral on today and i really cant be bothered with it does that sound really bad? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

[IMG]https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/020.jpg[/IMG]

Me at 15 weeks..excuse the pj's and not made bed lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Mummysuzie, you not going to try for a natural birth this time anymore then?

I got some maternity pants last weeks. My jeans were way too tight. I felt like i was crushing the baby plus with my hip fat hanging over it didn't look very nice! I am enjoying the maternity wear. I also bought 2 pairs of black leggings with those long tops to wear over which is good for the bump but still not classed as maternity wear. They have loads of room to stretch too.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Don't think so Aimee..my spd has come back with a vengence and will only get worse so think am just gonna opt for csection. Consultant also said i don't have a very good chance of going into labour seeing as induction and everything they tried last time didn't work.Didn't dialate at all. xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ok, yeah that sounds like it would be the best thing to do, i suppose if you have SPD you won't know how bad it will get.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Didn't expect it to happen this early but lucky me lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

It must be awful. I had terrible back ache in the beginning and that was bad enough. A lass who my friend knows has weak bones and when she had her daughter apparently her pelvis shattered. She has been told she cant have any more children because of what happend so she has had her tubes tied.


----------



## hayley x

I have spd already too!! I assumed it was cause I got pregnant so soon, but I guess not if you have it already :( I'm in agony already, I wasnt like this til about 35 weeks with Alex :cry: its soooo painful!! I hope my consultant can send me for physio when I meet him!! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh lovely bump!

I have a few materinty tees- one says 9 months and counting, so I wear that one now lol.

Oh I am excited! We are going to look at suit hire for OH on Sat for the wedding :happydance:
I have to wait until we have had the baby for mine! Although I tried some Maggie Soretto ones on the day I found out I was pregnant :cloud9: I really liked one, but didnt like the netting at the bottom on the dress! Thank god Mumma is paying though- £793!! And thats just for the dress, no alterations or anything! 
Soooo expencive for a dress I only plan to wear once for one day! I am going to keep it on until the morning :rofl: I swear,I will wear it for as long as I can on the day lol.
I would hire a dress, but the cost of that, for ones I will buy, are going for around £500, still really expencive!
I want to hire one from the USA, they are only around £150-250 there!!
xxx


----------



## AimeeM

£500 just to hire? Wow that is loads!

I wnted to keep mine on all day but by half 5 it was getting so uncomfortable so i got changed lol but we left at 6 anyway.


----------



## leelee

My wedding dress was a Maggie Sottero! It was one of the most comfortable dresses I have ever worn. I am so glad I kept it as I would love to pass it down to a daughter or grandaughter one day. 

I love going looking at wedding dresses with other people!


----------



## nervouspains

Really? Lol I suppose, I bet il get all hot and sweaty- lovely lol.

Yay thanks leelee, I love her dresses! Although I did like a soretto & midgley one too! I love the boaning ones, they held me right in :D lol

xxx


----------



## hayley x

I havent a clue on all the brand names your talking about, cheap and cheerful all the way for me :D I found a lovely cheap maternity dress for £300 reduced from £500 :D :D

Thats reminded me to book an appointment to try on dresses,my mums got the week off and is taking me :) But I have no matching underware that are comfy :blush: :rofl:

xxx


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Really? Lol I suppose, I bet il get all hot and sweaty- lovely lol.
> 
> Yay thanks leelee, I love her dresses! Although I did like a soretto & midgley one too! I love the boaning ones, they held me right in :D lol
> 
> xxx

Mine was boned and was so comfy! The Sottero and Midgley dresses are gorgeous too!

Hayley - I just went into the shop and picked my favourite dress and it was Maggie Sottero. I didn't have a clue about different designers until then! At the end of the day you have to go with the budget you have and every bride looks fabulous on their wedding day.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, when I was pregnant last my mum choose a really pretty materinty dress for me :) It was only £200 and looked lovely- luckily she didnt order it...

As our wedding was ment to be on Valentines day this year! (I would have been 20 weeks) But as you can imagine, we cancelled it.

Oooh when can i move over to 2nd Trimester forum????!!! I feel stuck :( lol
xxxx


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Lol, when I was pregnant last my mum choose a really pretty materinty dress for me :)
> As our wedding was ment to be on Valentines day this year! (I would have been 20 weeks) But as you can imagine, we cancelled it.
> 
> Oooh when can i move over to 2nd Trimester forum????!!! I feel stuck :( lol
> xxxx

I think I will go over at 13+3, which is Wednesday. Nothing feels that relevant in 1st tri anymore - except for the sickness threads. Can't wait to go over!


----------



## hayley x

You cant come just yet I'm still trying to bake a welcome cake :rofl: unless a biscuit will do?

Aww how cute, a valentines day wedding. Just think instead you'll get a valentines baby a year later :) A present from Angel! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yes thanks Hayley! i never thought of it like that :cloud9:

Lol Oooh 2 more days then I can 'offically'!

leelee, I so know what you mean! I find myself peeking in to the 2nd trimester threads, but I just keep quite :blush: lol
We can move over together on Wed! Yay :D

xxxx


----------



## samzi

jeez 14 weeks 1 day, howd that happen?! :lol:


----------



## leelee

nervouspains said:


> Oh yes thanks Hayley! i never thought of it like that :cloud9:
> 
> Lol Oooh 2 more days then I can 'offically'!
> 
> leelee, I so know what you mean! I find myself peeking in to the 2nd trimester threads, but I just keep quite :blush: lol
> We can move over together on Wed! Yay :D
> 
> xxxx

Yeah, I have contributed to a few threads but a lot of people seem to be about 20 weeks and are feeling the babies. It's exciting stuff though. Can't wait til Wednesday :winkwink:


----------



## nervouspains

Yay me too- and you will have moved up a box! :D

Oooh samzi! wheres the time going??!

I must admit- i feel like I have been 13 weeks + ? days for ages! lol xxx


----------



## samzi

i hope the next 3 weeks fly by so its my mw time again. then scan 3 weeks later. still waiting for my letter re the date though!!


----------



## nervouspains

What are you most looking forward to when you have just had the baby?

Mine is defintly holding baby in my arms- I know I will cry, im a winger lol, but I know il be holding baby and have 2 feelings-

1- relief baby is finally in my arms
2- not believeing that this beautiful baby is really mine.

I must be feeling so hormonal because the thought of even holding my own baby makes me want to cry :blush: lol

And loosing Angel has made me realise that I will be happy and so greatful to whoever is up there and to my body for letting me have this beautiful baby :cloud9:
And then as mum says- you wont stop worrying until, well you never do lol

xxx


----------



## randomxx

god im soooo angry :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: we move to a nice quiet village thinking it would be safe and so far we got our solar lights, flymo strimmer and bike stolen then last night OH's car got its tyre slashed, windscreen cracked and a deep scratch right through the paint work!! im so angry and upset thought this was a nice place to bring up kids obviously not! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Cots-and-Cotbeds/Sleigh-Cotbed-Dark-Oak-Finish(0014248)

If we get our house we are going for this is the cot i'm getting for the nursery..it's gorgeous

I'll feel so relieved that he/she is finally here and the fact that he/she is really mine xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

[IMG]https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/8609753283016256.jpg[/IMG]


Link wasn't working xx


----------



## nervouspains

mummysuzie that is Lovely :cloud9: really beautiful :)

random- oh gosh hun, sorry to hear that, not good at all :growlmad:


----------



## randomxx

we are getting the i love my bear one in the same colour mummysuzie i like yours aswell tho oh decided on the cot xx


----------



## hayley x

I'm not sure how I'll feel when this one arrives, hopefully all being well. I guess it will be a bit of everything. I know I will cry and attach the breathing monitor to it straight away, I already feel sorry for my baby I will be OTT with everything...Im a worrier anyway but I'm going to be even worse when this baby comes xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley, that is totally understandable hun :hugs: although im sure baby will be fine with a brother like Alex looking over him/ her :)

Im also getting the breathing monitor, mum said she would of got one too, but when my sisters were younger she said they were so expencive, around the £300/400 mark!
I did see one in the sale at babies r us though.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Even though I am wanting to get the breathing moniter, realistically I have no idea what to do to help baby, if baby did stop breathing.
That has made me think about taking a first aid course? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

mummysuzie22 said:


> [IMG]https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/8609753283016256.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Link wasn't working xx

That is lovely. how much is it? and wonder if they have it in white x


----------



## bitepeach

Try "cardiac first response " I did it last year , and it covers infant resuscitation , maybe that could put your mind at ease .


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks bitepeach xx


----------



## hayley x

The monitor I will be using is on the CONI scheme you attatch a sticky pad to the baby which is attached to a small monitor that is portable and it bleeps every 10 seconds and alarms if the baby stops breathing. Apparently some people need weaning off it, I will be one of those, can only have it for 6 month cause by then baby can pull it off :(

I think should be in bounty packs,how to resuscitate a baby. I hadnt a clue and had to follow the operators instructions. Just remember check airway. and 2 breaths to 30 fast pushes with one finger under the v of there ribs. Obviously its a blur if you have to do it, but remember 2/30, I just wish I had known, that minute could have helped if only I'd had know :cry:

On a brighter note I love that cot :rofl: we never had one for Alex but I want one from the begining with this one, Alex had a crib and moses! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Really? Tbh I am a bit of a :fool: and didnt realise how they worked :blush: I just assummed it monitered babys breathing by the breaths :blush: what a banana lol.

Hayley :hugs: :hugs:
I dont want to sound insenstitive here as I havent looked in to SIDs but is it something that the baby is 'born' with, but cant go detected? Or is there no such reason for it at all? Im sorry if I sound ignorant :hugs:

My friend has kindly offered to buy our moses basket! :cloud9: it was so sweet of her :D
Cant wait to have a baby shower...Is anyone else having one?

xxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Really? Tbh I am a bit of a :fool: and didnt realise how they worked :blush: I just assummed it monitered babys breathing by the breaths :blush: what a banana lol.
> 
> Hayley :hugs: :hugs:
> I dont want to sound insenstitive here as I havent looked in to SIDs but is it something that the baby is 'born' with, but cant go detected? Or is there no such reason for it at all? Im sorry if I sound ignorant :hugs:
> 
> My friend has kindly offered to buy our moses basket! :cloud9: it was so sweet of her :D
> Cant wait to have a baby shower...Is anyone else having one?
> 
> xxx

The normal ones you buy go in the cot or crib and detect movement and some breathing too. 

SIDS is Sudden Infant Death Syndrom aka Cot Death. Basically its when a baby dies unexpectidly, and has to have a post mortem. Sometimes they can find a cause of death, sometimes Strep B or pneumonia sometimes other infections are detected which can go down on the babys death certificate, in cases like Alex's no cause of death is found and is recorded as SIDS. They dont really know why babies die, it just happens, they say things that can prevent it but they dont really know, I'm still going to follow the guidelines or I will feel guilty but tbh they just dont know :(

:rofl: I just read that as a 'shower' not 'baby shower' :rofl: I didnt have one with Alex, I felt cheeky plus I'd already got enough stuff for 10 newborns, and still got more lovely clothes in newborn once I'd had him lol. xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I deffo like the sound of the patch ones better :)

I cant believe with all the technology and brains and info in the world, they still cannot find a 'cause' or a reason.

But I wonder if there are many reasons for its cause then? Such as cancer, still ahvent found a cure because there are so many diffrent kinds, not one is the same & they all react diffrently to the chemo etc?

LOL yes, whos having a shower tonight? :rofl:

My friends have already told me (apparently it was going to be a surprsie but my friend, the one whos buying the moses basket couldnt keep her mouth closed lol, shes like me, terrible with secrets :rofl: she even said to me 'I want to buy you something for the baby but, not if you or anyone else is buying you one? ... I want to buy you a moses basket' lol bless her, no surprsies for me with her lol) 
So I will be looking forward to that, hoping to have one around 30 week mark? Or maybe in Jan, after the sales= more pressies loool xxx


----------



## randomxx

god ive had such a terrible day first all the nonsense with the car and then my puppy ate a wasp so had to take her to the vet she needed a jag was yelping like mad! 

how is everyone else??


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..you have been busy 

Random- That's horrible..stupid wee thugs!!

Hayley- I have to say you are one of the strongest ladies i know..I wouldn't be as strong as you..I've never heard of the monitors etc..how much are they? where do you get them from?


Beautywithin-this one is in babies r us- wanna say £250 pounds around that anyway..Not sure if they have it in white they may do xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

I keep getting a really bad like pulling pain on my left side :(
Maybe its windy pops though?

Hope your all well :)

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I have been getting quite a painful pulling pain the past two days too! Maybe it is just a growth spurt part of the pregnancy at the moment.

I have been getting quite stressed the past few days and getting wound up easily.
Also i had a killer headache last night i couldn't sleep for ages.

Funily enought as we were on about it the other day, last night was the first night i didn't get up to have a wee in the night.


----------



## nervouspains

Same as me Aimee! Thats how I had been feeling!

Im going to move over to 2nd Trimester toady... why not? First doesnt really appeal to me anymore? :shrug: and its only one day?

xx


----------



## AimeeM

Well i go in the 2nd tri more now any way as it just seems more relevant to me. Also i notice that different places have different views when the 2nd tri starts. I always thought it was 12 weeks but here it is 14 weeks, on the cow & gate website it is 13 weeks?!


----------



## hayley x

Stretching is normal, just means your little babies are growing big and strong :) getting them lungs nice and big to keep you all awake at night :D :D

I think the weirdest tri to join is 3rd tri cause everyones having babies and your like ooooh, its gotta come out soon and there is no more trimesters, at the end you get your babies :D :D Its soooo exciting!

I listened to my babies heartbeat this morning and it seems slower again, it was 170 at about 8 - 12 weeks then 13 weeks when I had the bleed about 155 and then today 148, might be a little boy in there :rofl: I change my mind daily!!

Anyone doing anything nice today its lovely out :) xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning- ah im getting worried :( yesterday it took me ages to find his heartbeat.. and when i did it wernt for long because he kept moving.. today i have woke up not feeling pregnant at all. it bloody scares me.. 
Im still feeling/being sick. so i guess thats still a good sign... i keep having terrible dreams. so not getting a decent nights sleep isnt happening...


My lil monkee has gone out with my best friend and her kids to the seaside. i wanted to go. but have to wait in all day for a delivery.

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## hayley x

I was like this this morning, As soon as I found the heartbeat clear enough to show the bpm it moved, its really high up now, sounds silly but I was prodding my belly and my uterus is only an ince below my belly button, thats quite high right? I think I'm gunna have a big baby this time :) I'm not sure babies like the dopplers so he probably moves out the way.

How are youu today? xxx did you post how many posts youve done :haha:
xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes last time i looked i had done 78.. not good compared to some of you ladies lol... bit pissed off i have to stay in.. and wait for a delivery. they said between 10-4... but noing them they will come right at the last min.. and it still stinks of paint fumes in here.. 

How much did alex weigh??? i think i will have a bigger baby then P was.. big families run in OH's family.. im a twin and weigh'd 5lb and that is meant to be big for a twin.. i guess it is seeing as my bro was 4lb.. OH's son weigh'd 9lb and his daughter nearly 9lb... Paris was 7lb 2oz ( and very long ) so ideally anything up to 8lb would be good ( but thats just wishful thinking ) lol. im hoping i dont go over due this time.. i would actually like to give birth on my due date... the 4th of feb is special to me.. and that would just make it ever more!! :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I havent looked for babys heartbeat today yet, I will however have a search tonight!
Sometimes I find it better _after_ I have gone for a wee??!

I think il be having a big bloater lol, well if baby is anything like mummy or daddy!
im 5'7 hes 6'2 and we are both, well let me honest chunkers lol, well im a boom boom 16 now lol, although still comfty in size 14-16 materinty clothes- with room for a bigger bump :D

I had the most random dream last night!!
I dreamt i gave birth and remember saying 'I didnt even have a birth plan!' lol??!

(No Hayley darling, I didnt see the sex :rofl:) lol
xxx


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> Yes last time i looked i had done 78.. not good compared to some of you ladies lol... bit pissed off i have to stay in.. and wait for a delivery. they said between 10-4... but noing them they will come right at the last min.. and it still stinks of paint fumes in here..
> 
> How much did alex weigh??? i think i will have a bigger baby then P was.. big families run in OH's family.. im a twin and weigh'd 5lb and that is meant to be big for a twin.. i guess it is seeing as my bro was 4lb.. OH's son weigh'd 9lb and his daughter nearly 9lb... Paris was 7lb 2oz ( and very long ) so ideally anything up to 8lb would be good ( but thats just wishful thinking ) lol. im hoping i dont go over due this time.. i would actually like to give birth on my due date... the 4th of feb is special to me.. and that would just make it ever more!! :) xxx

eugh I hate them delieveries. Once though they were super good, delivery was 8-2 or something they rang me at 7 and said they'll be here in about 10 mins, I was still in bed :rofl:

Alex was 6lb 15oz but he was 2 weeks early, so pretty big. I really want a big healthy baby this time, Alex went down to 5lb 9oz and was really poorly so I want a 8lber :D

2nd babies are bigger tho right? Alex was long too he was 50.5 :) I hope you have baby on EDD that must be so kool :) why is 4th special to you if you dont mind me asking? xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: if you gave birth you must have seen the sex, you just dont want to tell me :rofl:

That sounds the sort of thing I would dream, I never had a birth plan with Alex, even if I did it would have gone out the window anyway LOL.

Anyone opting for the epidural?? xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

hayley x said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Yes last time i looked i had done 78.. not good compared to some of you ladies lol... bit pissed off i have to stay in.. and wait for a delivery. they said between 10-4... but noing them they will come right at the last min.. and it still stinks of paint fumes in here..
> 
> How much did alex weigh??? i think i will have a bigger baby then P was.. big families run in OH's family.. im a twin and weigh'd 5lb and that is meant to be big for a twin.. i guess it is seeing as my bro was 4lb.. OH's son weigh'd 9lb and his daughter nearly 9lb... Paris was 7lb 2oz ( and very long ) so ideally anything up to 8lb would be good ( but thats just wishful thinking ) lol. im hoping i dont go over due this time.. i would actually like to give birth on my due date... the 4th of feb is special to me.. and that would just make it ever more!! :) xxx
> 
> eugh I hate them delieveries. Once though they were super good, delivery was 8-2 or something they rang me at 7 and said they'll be here in about 10 mins, I was still in bed :rofl:
> 
> Alex was 6lb 15oz but he was 2 weeks early, so pretty big. I really want a big healthy baby this time, Alex went down to 5lb 9oz and was really poorly so I want a 8lber :D
> 
> 2nd babies are bigger tho right? Alex was long too he was 50.5 :) I hope you have baby on EDD that must be so kool :) why is 4th special to you if you dont mind me asking? xxxClick to expand...


4th of feb is when i found out i was preg (this year) :((( I still find it hard to believe i could have had a october baby- so i would'nt have had long to go 
i just feel if i had him or maybe her lol on that date.. that maybe just maybe i wont see that day as a reason to be sad!! 

Ah alex was still pretty tiny, wonder how big he would have been if he had come on his due date. i was 2 days over due so not to bad really.. yes they do say second baby is meant to be bigger.. and i just hope its a quicker labour lol i was about 8 hours with paris from the first contraction.. 

i dont think i will need an epidural i managed on just gas and air last time... i dont think i would be able to keep still enough for them to injected me anyways.. thats the thing with me, i dont scream or swear. i just lay there trying to deal with the pain myself... but boy that gas and air is a life saver.. my ex said when i started on the gas & air. i started talking about cock????? like i would be horny at a time like that lol
xx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies how are we all feeling today???

Haley is OH actually letting you get a gender scan??? 

i really really wish my 12 week scan would hurry up and get here :growlmad: wish they had never put me back im the only non-february love bug :haha:

whats everyones plans for today??


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha Beauty that's too funny..think i would have been talking about how much i hated it at that point lol

Alex was 8lbs1oz and he was 14 days overdue so not sure what he would have been if he was on time..if i was going for a natural delivery i would wait as late as possible for an epidural so i could move about etc..but would def have one..you don't feel anything with them..

ooo..only 5 more days till gender scan!! can't wait..you will all be sick of hearing me till then hehe 


Going to take alex to nursery..get my eyebrows done..they are big bushes...could hide behind them hehe then going to get nails filled in..

Whats everyone having for tea tonight? Am having indian..not had that in ages xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oh bless you random lol :kiss:

Hayley- honestly I didnt! lol Although remember that other dream I had? The one where I was laying in teh hospital bed, opening a card and I looked over and smiled at baby- baby was wearing a blue hat :-s lol...

Oh god, I dont want pain :(

Secretly Im hoping for a c-section, so my :blush: wont change at all :rofl: 

Is anyone letting OH see the baby come out?
I dont know, if for me, seeing my partner having a baby would put me off sexy time for a little while? :shrug: :rofl:
xxx


----------



## randomxx

i dont have a choice OH wants to see everything! :blush:

nervouspains i wonder if that is a prediction then hmmm we will soon find out :winkwink:

mummysuzie how can you know what you want for dinner already i wont know unitl im in the shop looking lol! 

managed to get my bday (thur) off work going out for the day with my mum and aunt :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy random for getting your birthday off..hope you have a brilliant day..quite a few of us leo's on here 

I decided last night i wanted indian hehe smelled it as i was coming home from work xx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin- i woke up too feeling non pregnant this morning so we got the doppler out. At first i panicked as it sounded really slow but it must of been part of me as when i moved it around we kept finding the fast little beating train but it kept moving after like 10 seconds!

Kayden was 9lb 7oz when i had him so i was very glad i had an epidural but i don't think i will go for one this time as it really seemed to slow labour down to stopping point for hours. I was at 7cm dilated from 9 in the morning until 4pm...
However, i may feel different when i am in labour this time.

DH is under strict orders to keep his head at my side of the bed. There is no way he is watching the baby actually come out as i believ it can totally ruin your sex life. He says it wont but he has never seen a real birth before!!

I am starving, all i seem to think about is food at the moment.


----------



## nervouspains

yay for getting your Bday off :D :happydance:

Mummysuzie, its so weird you saying that because last night I realllllly wanted one!
I settled for potato wedges in teh end though :( not quite the same lol.

Aimee- me too- so far I have aldready had 2 packets of crispys :blush:
I dont have anything healthy with me! :(
And its so much easier to grab and go with crisps! lol
xxx


----------



## hayley x

I want an indian :hissy: richard doesnt like it though :gun: He would gladly live on mash and any meat to go with it!! 

Do you think what we eat affects babys weight? I eat now and then but not when I should, like I havent eaten anything yet, is that really bad? I just cant stomache anything. 

I dont care what sort of labour I have, I'd love another one like Alex's it was perfect :) bedbound with all wires attatched and about 12 hours start to finish but it was amazing and I'd do it all again the same way :)

Oh I wish it would put OH off :sex: didnt last time :dohh: 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

think im going to have some toast and jam mmmmmmmmm need to go for a shower and wash my hair this pregnancy grease is not good!!!


----------



## hayley x

Eugh my hair I have to wash daily to look decent, bloody hormones!! my sister can go about 4 days, lucky girl!!

mmmmm jam on toast.. yes please... share :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley, yes i think it totally effects the babys weight, with kayden i craved cheese, bread and nesquick chocolate milkshake that you make with milk. I honestly drank a 4 pint carton of milk a day with the nesquick and kayden came out huge. But now he is 6 he is slender but his bones are well chunky! He has a right whack on him too lol!


----------



## AimeeM

I jush had cheese and marmite on toast yummy and now i have a sticky toffee pudding i am going to do in a min, even more yummy :D


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, mmm nesquick milkshake yummmmm :D

Hair- tell me aobut it! I wash mine every day! Although I do think it has been looking healthier :shrug: But maybe thats down to the new shampoo im using lol xx


----------



## samzi

well its true what they say - constipation comes back at week 14. argh :lol:


----------



## AimeeM

My constipation hasn't even gone yet!


----------



## randomxx

ive not had any constipation yet touch hairy wood! infact ive never had constipation again touch hairy wood :dohh:!


----------



## samzi

haha your ok then :p

mine went for a few weeks but now its back!!


----------



## nervouspains

I havent either, but :blush: omg tmi but I havent been to the loo since Sun evening :blush: lol x


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone, ihave my gender scsn in 9 days eep im getting really excited now :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

aww my toast and jam is great, great, great x


----------



## Beautywithin

ah i have constipation i keep thinking if i push to hard baby will come out. silly i know!


----------



## randomxx

the things pregnancy does to us ive never been so paranoid about everything in my life lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone got msn add meeeeeeeeee


----------



## nervouspains

I added you :D lol

I am confused about your nub pic now BW!!

Its flat, bit points a little :fool: lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Your confused.. so the hell am i lol.... but it does look like it has a slight angle.. ah i dunno.. give up trying to convience myself i no lol. will just have to wait till next weds xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol :)

Look at this website my friend sent me... go down and you can pick the numbers, 

Warning- DO NOT VIEW if your eating!! lol

https://www.birthdiaries.com/diary/index.vaginalbirths.html

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> Lol :)
> 
> Look at this website my friend sent me... go down and you can pick the numbers,
> 
> Warning- DO NOT VIEW if your eating!! lol
> 
> https://www.birthdiaries.com/diary/index.vaginalbirths.html
> 
> xx

Good god.. i clicked on 28.... looking at it from that view.. you can see why its so bloody painfull.... after seeing that OH will be closely by my side. dont think i want him seeing that sort of view! x


----------



## AimeeM

ERUG MY GOSH THAT IS FRIGGIN NASTY!!!

I am going to make dh look at them when he gets home.


----------



## AimeeM

Yuk :( Scared....


----------



## nervouspains

LOL 'Im going to make dh look at them when he gets home' :rofl:

I know! God it makes me want a C-Section! ... How much blood after??! :wacko:
xx


----------



## AimeeM

I want a c-sect. I know last time that the delivery room looked like a murder scene from a film. Shudder.


----------



## Beautywithin

If i had to have a c-section. i want what the celebs have. a tummy tuck straight after lol

seriously having c-section would scare me big time. i guess its because i would have know idea wha to expect. x


----------



## AimeeM

Because my first birth was so bad i want a csect, i even tried to blag the doctor for one the first time round. I was so scared. This time i am even more scared but they say the second is the easiest. My midwife said this when she came.

I can honestly say to first timers, PLAN, plan, plan for the birth as much as possible....

Then again i think i was just an unlucky one and the hospital was crap too. Plus the midwives were horrible.


----------



## hayley x

ok I havent even opened the link (I'm at my grans) I'll look later haha. But blood, I heard the blood hit the floor when they pulled Alex out :rofl: its really not that bad though, I guess everyones experiences are different though :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..am bloody soaking..alex must be the slowest waling child ever..has to go in all the puddles..

I'm quite lucky when it comes to constipation as i only go once a week so don't get constipated..been like that since i was a wee girl..

All i can say regarding the pictures is am glad am having a cesction lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

God you have scared me now :( lol xx


----------



## bitepeach

nervouspains said:


> Lol :)
> 
> Look at this website my friend sent me... go down and you can pick the numbers,
> 
> Warning- DO NOT VIEW if your eating!! lol
> 
> https://www.birthdiaries.com/diary/index.vaginalbirths.html
> 
> xx

 :shock: probably shouldnt have looked at that


----------



## samzi

i think il pass looking at the link :lol:


----------



## bitepeach

samzi said:


> i think il pass looking at the link :lol:

Good idea !!


----------



## AimeeM

I can't wait to show DH, i told him about it but he is not bothered about things like that. He was like 'ok will have a look when i get home' I thought yeah you bloody will and you will grovel to me to make up for what i will have to go through when baby making is so happy and nice and rosy to you! I really don't think men take enough time to appreciate what we have to go through!


----------



## hayley x

Aww I just read the one of the little baby girl born at 23 weeks, so sad but so good to hear they gave her a chance of life. xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

So me and OH have finally agreed on a boys name!! we already had a girls name. so if by chance it is a girl. we are sorted either way, will tell you the name we have decided on... after my gender scan next week xx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww i wanna know now!! lol :)
We have ours as you can see but i am hoping no one we know uses them first like they did before and there are 10 people i know here who are pregnant.
We have said though that if someone does use either we are still going to use whichever no matter what they say and we aren't budging on it!!


----------



## hayley x

2 people I know both had girls and named them the same which is good cause you will only regret it and your child will almost certainly meet someone with the same name at some point anyway! xxx


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Afternoon ladies..am bloody soaking..alex must be the slowest waling child ever..has to go in all the puddles..
> 
> I'm quite lucky when it comes to constipation as i only go once a week so don't get constipated..been like that since i was a wee girl..
> 
> All i can say regarding the pictures is am glad am having a cesction lol xx

Soaked :shrug: its beautiful here, so hot and sunny :D :D but he sounds like a typical boy in the puddles :D bless him xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

My friend sort of stole the name i wanted for a boy.. when i was preg with P and was told it was a boy.. we decided on either kieron or jack.. i told my friend who was a month or so ahead of me at the time... ( who was having a boy ) she gave birth and called him Kieron. it friggin pissed me off at the time. seeing as she full well new i liked it... so was lucky i had a girl 

iv found names pretty hard where iv worked in a nursery.. every name B liked seemed to remind me of a child there! especially the naughty ones


----------



## AimeeM

I love the name Keiran but DH hates it as it reminds him of someone he knows (i always imagined having two boys Kayden and Keiran for some reason) Strange as when i suggested Keira for a girl he totally loves it! How mens minds work amazes me...


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee. did you ever try the cabbage test?! x


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no i haven't yet! I saw some in the asian shop but i was walking home and it is really far and i couldn't be bothered to carry it lol.

I am going shopping on Thursday though so i am defo gona get one.


----------



## mummysuzie22

He is one that needs to stop and look at everything on his travels lol

Think i've decided on a boys name..not wanting to get too used to it incase it turns out to be a girl so not been thinking too much but i like Ashton for a boy..hard to pick a name in this wee town cuz everyone tends to use the same ones..luca and jack are popular just now here no one i know has ashton..altho there are about 7 people pregnant that i know so hopefully no one will pick it before me xx


----------



## randomxx

nervouspains y oh y would you post that link i am now terrified but OH thinks it was cool defo not put him off! x


----------



## 3 girlies

morning!!!!!!!!!!!

i slept so well last night, woke up at 7am feeling refreshed for a change!

i cant believe i'm coming up for 16 weeks already, its going so fast! I need to sort out my 16 week antenatal as they are unsure if theres a midwife about next week. 
 
I wish my scan was sooner, got ages to wait!!


----------



## nervouspains

LOL sorry random! :hugs:

Lol BW- thats what my OH is like- I say a name and it reminds him of someone!
I really liked Bradley, but he said it reminded him or a nasty bully at school lol!

Wow congrats 2 girlies- How fast is this time flying?!

2 weeks today until I see the consultant, and only 2 weeks and 3 days until my gender scan! Woooooo!

But on another note YAY :happydance: im 'offically' a 2nd Tri Girl! lol
And I heard babys hb again last night:cloud9: it always makes me want to cry :blush: lol

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

I love the name Bradley too and so does DH but it is the area that he grew up in and not a nice area at that!

I woke up this morning feeling very refreshed and nice. I do notice that it is tiredness that makes me feel crap so i think i am going to try and have a nice relaxing day today...


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i slept so well last night, woke up at 7am feeling refreshed for a change!
> 
> i cant believe i'm coming up for 16 weeks already, its going so fast! I need to sort out my 16 week antenatal as they are unsure if theres a midwife about next week.
> 
> I wish my scan was sooner, got ages to wait!!

Has your sickness stopped yet 2girlies? Mine is still lingering on. I wish it would go soon :(


----------



## AimeeM

Well DH didn't seem bothered by them pics but then again they don't have the bits to imagine them being stretched that far...


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) time is definately flying its unbelievable! Glad everyones feeling refreshed!!

Me and OH are going to get some bits for the flat :) he's been really down about Alex recently and his doctors wont sort out bloody councelling :gun: So I'm sure spending his money will help lots :D

I had the weirdest dream, Me and my OH were in Sainsburys (I dont even shop there) and they had a massive sign saying all scans half price this weekend, I woke up before the scan so dont know the sex lol. So odd!!

hope everyones ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning everyone 

well we took my mum out for dinner last night and she's managed to convince OH that we shouldn't find out the sex :growlmad: but i had a dream last night that i had a little girl and she was premature! Really scared i'll go early it runs in my family my mum was in hosp for 3 months when she was pg with me and i was a month premature!

toast and jam, toast and jam, toast and jam mmmmmm!! 

haley you should just demand counselling you don't get anything with doctors these days unless you moan, moan, moan xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley that is appauling that the doctor wont sort out counselling. Have you had a look online at organisations that can help for free?

I really think that is so bad that the doctor wont, you want to go and get some advice.


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning..

ah hayley how come your OH was'nt offered counselling? along with you he is the only real other person who knows how your feeling.. i know men deal with things differently. but he should at least been offered it

wahoo 16weeks tomoz.. still feel pretty rough. still feeling/being sick..but im coming to terms that could last a while now lol

again on such a lovely day i have to wait for yet another delivery. because yday they only brang the freezer and not the washing machine GRRRRRRRR 

Iv sort of gone off food. have had everything iv craved. for the time being there isnt anything i want lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley- thats awful :hugs: :growlmad:

Awww random- Maybe you could convince him ;) lol

BW- Sorry to hear you are STILL being sick! :( Where you like this with Paris?

God, wish I could go off food :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> Hayley- thats awful :hugs: :growlmad:
> 
> Awww random- Maybe you could convince him ;) lol
> 
> BW- Sorry to hear you are STILL being sick! :( Where you like this with Paris?
> 
> God, wish I could go off food :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Yeh i was sick up till i was 6 months with P.. is 1 reason i think this is a girl. because most i know who have a boy. only feel sick and if they are sick it isnt much.. but thats obviously another myth! 

im suffering bad from acid reflux and heartburn is anyone else? x


----------



## nervouspains

That is very true BW! I was speaking to my auntie and she said she wasnt sick with the boys, but was with her last one- a girl!
But my mum hardly had any sickness with all her pregnancys?!

I have been weeing like a tap today!
Surely my uterus has moved up by now? :shrug: 14 weeks :headspin: 
So nothing could be pushing my bladder? I have had a little more then usual to drink, and I deffo dont have a wee infection because I have had them before and im peeing like normal- sorry if tmi girlys lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

im still being sick too, its rubbish, i have to do my mums & Reeses hair next week for my twins wedding so i need to be better!! some days im not too bad but this morning was awful. I have just managed to eat a salad sandwich so hopefully i should start to feel a bit better.

my hubby is in scotland as he watched arsenal play last night, it was the first time hes left me when i havent felt well, luckily Reese & Roxie were really good for me & its been really chilled out, cant wait till hes home later, ive missed him. 
 
its so hot here today, i keep feeling really light headed.


----------



## nervouspains

Aw 2 girlies! Same question for you lol, was you like this in your other pregnancies?

I know, they reckon its going to reach up to 30c today! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yes i was sick everyday until 20 weeks with Reese & after 20 weeks it was every few days until she was born!! With Roxie it wasnt too bad, just sick a few times & it stopped at 11 weeks so that shows how different each pregnancy can be, & they were both girls too!!


----------



## Beautywithin

i can't stand this heat especially when i feel sick and i have to walk in it... when i walked the 20mins to here this morn, i had to stop.. and puke ( i felt so silly. some woman came up to me and said you alright love.. dont like people watching me being sick


----------



## 3 girlies

i hate people watching me being sick too. 

i dont feel refreshed anymore today, i feel shattered now.


----------



## doodles2410

due 26th febuary


----------



## 3 girlies

doodles2410 said:
 

> due 26th febuary

hello, congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

doodles2410 said:


> due 26th febuary

welcome and congrats, thats my daughters bday x


----------



## AimeeM

Hi doodles! Congrats :)

Beauty within- I had heart burn REALLY bad with my son but it didn't start until about 6 months.

I feel totally fine now, no sickness at all and haven't for a while. Not even nausea. I also have my appetite back and no food aversions. I always get worried when i feel too good!

Hope everything is alright...


----------



## Beautywithin

Think thats the only thing different i didnt get heartburn till later on when pregnant with p.. this has started from 11 weeks this time, but i have been eating rubbish so that has a big part to do with it.. i feel like im just eating food when im not even hungry. i did always say if i pilled the weight back on it would be if i was preg.. and after losing 4 and a bit stone and keeping it off for 3 years. i was right. i guess i use pregnancy as a excuse to eat as much as i want.. bad really 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Wow you dod well loosing that much weight! 

I find i am getting heartburn if i drink coke or eat chocolate so i am staying away from it.

I think i am eating just for the sake of it but i want to try to stay quite slim as i think i will find it hard to loose weight after as i have no will power when it comes to saying no to food and i hate salad!


----------



## randomxx

doodles welcome and congrats :thumbup:

i dont normally drink fizzy juice but i find myself wanting coke more and more and eating loads and loads of rubbish i really really want to try eat more healthily but its sooooo hard any tips??? :shrug:


----------



## Beautywithin

you look slim as it is aimee. how much did you put on with K ? i put on that much. i even have stretch marks on my arms.. not to mention everywhere else. and its gunna be extremely hard lose the weight after birth. when i will have a 6 year old to look afterp plus a new born. food may become a comfort.. i just hope my shape dont change to much. befor i had p i was a 10-12. and 9stone4. but after i had her. i found i had to get down to 8 stone to have nearly the same sort of shape.. i have come to terms with the fact i may never be a size 8 again lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Well i was a size 6 when i got pregnant before but i was very active and always out and running up and down the stairs at work.
I put on 3 stone and after the birth i went down to a size 8 straight away but then i had that depo-vera injection a year or so later and went to a size 12 in 12 weeks! I decided not to have it again cos of the weight gain and managed to get to a size ten and this is how i have stayed. 

I just find that drinking loads of water and being active is the key but think about it, with a 6 year old and a baby you will be running round loads and wont get much time to eat!

Just had a go with the doppler and the HR was 148bpm and sounded like a train :) I am happy as i have not been able to hear it clearly the last two times as the baby was moving like crazy. Must be asleep today!


----------



## nervouspains

Something I saw has really upset me :cry:

Basically in one of the subjects in 2n tri- Just looked on the internet

Well one person wrote in there something like 'I dont agree with abortions, there not justified' or something along those lines. I know everyones intitled to there opinion, but what about people liek me? Who basically had to terminate or have there child suffer and die in pain? :cry: How do you explain that not being justified?

Sorry girls, i know im probably just being hormonal, but it just really got to me and upset me :cry:

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless you chick. Some people are just so narrow minded. I don't agree with abortions where someone just couldn't be arsed to use protection, but in circumstances like yours where you child would no doubt have been in pain and misery then you did the motherly thing to let your child be free from that pain and go to a better place pain free.

Just ignore people who have such closed minds who choose not to look at the full picture xx


----------



## leelee

Hi Nervous Pains,

I can understand why you are upset but I really think that person didn't even think why some people have no choice re: abortion. By her response she isn't going to admit that there are different cases so I think you should try to ignore what she has said as it is a very one sided view.

It is a very sensitive subject and people are going to have very strong opinions about it either way. I think Suz from the Baby and Bump team handled it well by trying to get back to the original subject.

Hope you are okay. Most people on here are not so judgemental

:hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

Hi Girls, 

I agree with Leelee, people are entitled to there own opinion but when it is such a sensitive subject, on a website like this they should keep there opinions to themselves!!, under the theory of if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all, lol.

happy thoughts

Tricks xx


----------



## AimeeM

Anyway, just to lighten the mood, you can all laugh at me i have two huge volcano like spots onmy chin. They are friggin HUGE. I was just saying to hubby the other day i thought i was entering the blooming stage but no here they are :(


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> Anyway, just to lighten the mood, you can all laugh at me i have two huge volcano like spots onmy chin. They are friggin HUGE. I was just saying to hubby the other day i thought i was entering the blooming stage but no here they are :(

Not good Aimee! My sickness has gone this afternoon and I have a big headache instead. Prefer the headache anyway though!


----------



## AimeeM

Don't know about that! I think i would take the sickness, i had a terrible headache the other day and i couldn't sleep as when my head was on the pillow it hurt, my eyes hurt :(

I have had a few headaches but i have always suffered with migraine so it is not new for me. I have been taking paracetamol as the hospital and doctor said that was fine then i saw somewhere it is not.

It is amazing the conflicting advice you find don't you think?


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> Don't know about that! I think i would take the sickness, i had a terrible headache the other day and i couldn't sleep as when my head was on the pillow it hurt, my eyes hurt :(
> 
> I have had a few headaches but i have always suffered with migraine so it is not new for me. I have been taking paracetamol as the hospital and doctor said that was fine then i saw somewhere it is not.
> 
> It is amazing the conflicting advice you find don't you think?

Yeah and the internet is the worst for providing rubbish info!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow i just noticed we are exactly the same 13+3 :)


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:



> Oh wow i just noticed we are exactly the same 13+3 :)

Ooh I never noticed that! That's brill a bump buddy!


----------



## AimeeM

Yey :D Where abouts are you??


----------



## krockwell

Just to update you ladies at where OH and I stand in this pregnancy. We had a scare over the weekend with cramping and spotting... went and had an ultrasound (just this morning) and everything is PEACHY!!! Bubs is wriggling like a little worm in there, all comfy and cozy, with a strong heartbeat of 151! :) Also measuring 5 days ahead! Woop!!! :)


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> Yey :D Where abouts are you??

I am in East Sussex but am from Ireland!

Sorry about my Geography but where is Huddersfield? (feel stupid asking!)


----------



## leelee

krockwell said:


> Just to update you ladies at where OH and I stand in this pregnancy. We had a scare over the weekend with cramping and spotting... went and had an ultrasound (just this morning) and everything is PEACHY!!! Bubs is wriggling like a little worm in there, all comfy and cozy, with a strong heartbeat of 151! :) Also measuring 5 days ahead! Woop!!! :)

Delighted that everything is well Krockwell


----------



## 3 girlies

glad all is well krockwell xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Good news :D

Well Huddersfield is a crap little town between Leeds and Manchester. I suppose that is good but on it's own it is rubbish!

I have started to feel quite ill again. Can't put my finger on what it is but it a bit sicky, a bit headachey and just generally shit :(


----------



## hayley x

Evening ladies, I came on to 'quickly' be updated with the days gossip but quickly isnt a word I can use, you girls can sure gossip :D I cant possible remember what you all said but I remembered the heat being mentioned, it was too bloody hot today, it was baking - still is. We moan when its hot, we moan when it rains :rofl:

:hugs: nervouspains, I too dont agree with abortions such as 'ah I cant be bothered with this baby lets get rid' kinda thing, but you have to consider other cases, therefor sometimes its ok and for the best. :hugs: Hope I've worded that right. I dont think until someone is in that situation they really think about it, cause they dont have to!

Regarding sickness, I have been sick free since about 10 ish weeks, all I really get now is soooo tired and SPD :( oooh and my docs finally prescribed me iron tabs, so not looking forward to them, they really do make me sick :( and turn your poo black :rofl:

hope everyones ok, just going to watch BB on +1 :dance: I'm so sad!!! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :hugs:

Krickwell- great news :D

I had the most random dream last night!
That i was breast feeding, but baby preferred right boob to left lol

Oh and I think im getting a cold :( But in my 'pregnancy' book (lol) it says its not unual to get the sniffles around 14 weeks :)

xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies 

well i have been relatively sick free this pregnancy just the odd bout here and there! however i slept right through last night and as im only 10weeks by emergency scan thought this was unusual have decided bubs was just being nice realised i was up early to spend the day with my mum and gave me a nice birthday pressie of some sickness how nice! 

how are we all feeling?? 

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Happy Birthday Random..hope you have a fab birthday

Well it's still raining here..2 days in a row..gonna need to build an ark soon lol

Have my midwife appt today..oh no..forgot to pee in a cup this morning for my appt..bollocks..need to try and remember and do it next time..my mind is like a siv lately..

What's everyone up to today? 

Only 2 days till my birthday and 3 till gender scan..woopppeeee!!!! llol xx


----------



## teal

Happy birthday random!! :)

Not long until your gender scan mummysuzie! So exciting! x


----------



## nervouspains

Happy Birthday Random! :cake:

Oooh MummySuzie! Exciting few days for you!

God I am SO tired :(

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy Birthday random.. have a gooden!!

i woke up feeling real sick :( weigh'd myself which i shouldnt have.. so from today gunna try eating a lot healthier x


----------



## AimeeM

Happy birthday Random :D



> Oh and I think I'm getting a cold But in my 'pregnancy' book (lol) it says its not usual to get the sniffles around 14 weeks

Wow i never knew This Hayley. I have had what feels like a cold for the past two days!

I was having a dream about the Feb love bugs last night and i saw the genders of some of us. I got,

Hayley girl,
Random boy,
Nervouspains girl,
Mummysuzie boy,
Beautywithin boy,
ramblinghaggis girl.

It was so strange i think it was because we talk about it so much. Just as i was finding out mine i woke up as someone was sawing(?) at 2 in the morning.
I had to laugh, DH woke up because of the sawing and asked me why i was so happy at being work up. I said it is just funny that i get woke up by something so odd just as i am about to find out the sex of our baby typical!!

So anyway i don't know what was going on outside but the police were there and a council van with the guy who was sawing wood. I think someone must have been broken into and they were fixing up the door or window.


----------



## 3 girlies

aimee next time make sure you dream about what i have !!!!!

happy birthday random xxx

im off swimming with my girls in a sec, they love it!! 

ive got antenatal tomorrow, they managed to fit me in, i havent seen a midwife since 6th july & after having migraines i really want them to check my blood pressure!


----------



## AimeeM

I know i was gutted it wasn't everyone but i didn't get to know mine either!!


----------



## jan2010birth

Just found out I am a february love bug lol. Originally my due date was 29th of Jan but had a dating scan 12/08/09 which showed me as 15+1 so now due 2nd Of February so I need to change clubs hehe.

Will you let me in? lol


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah of course, congratulations & welcome xx


----------



## nervouspains

It was me who said that Aimee! lol

Well thats what I heard- it must be true! Out of a free pregnancy book I got from a mag written by the midwifes at St Charlottes Hospital :)

Another girl pridiction for me?! Oooh Stop it girls, you have me thinking pink now! lol

Hi Jan2010, welcome :)

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have been really fussy with what water i drink, i cant stand the taste of our tap water so i have only been drinking bottled water, i was just enjoying my last bottle out of the fridge when roxie walked over & poked a wotsit in the bottle, i really wanted that drink but its not very appealing anymore!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeat :dohh: i have got serious baby brain, i have never felt this thick, hopefully the baby is stealing my brains and will be very cleaver lol!!

Welcome Jan2010, any ideas on what the gender of your little bubba is? ;)

2 girlies- I drink loads of water but it has started tasting really tappy and horrid.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats and welcome jan2010.

Ooo boy for moi? Hmm..we shall find out on Sunday 

Was wondering when i was last pregnant and went for a antenatal appt i ate coco pops before i went and my urine had loads of sugar and she laughed at me and said try and not do that when i have to give a sample..i have one today and have drank a big carton of apple juice..do you think that will happen again? Apple Juice concentrate has loads of sugar doesn't it? Feel like a twat now lol xx


----------



## jan2010birth

I really need to change my user name, oh well was all I could think of when I joined!

What a brilliant site is this, helped me with so many things its brilliant, so glad my friend recommended it to me!

Thank you everyone for welcoming me.

AimmeM, absolutely no idea, when I went for scan at 15 weeks baba was sat on his/her feet with legs firmly closed! OH thinks boy, Im convinced girl, but dont mind either way. I am in a dilemma as to whether I should find out the sex or not and felt then thats the babys way of telling me not to! Got my anomoly scan on the 14th of September, how about everyone here? Anyone know yet? Glad you found out? Want to find out?

Also, I have serious baby brain, its rediculous, I really struggle to put a sentence together these days without saying thingymabob!

Not sure about tap water, try to avoid it when I can, I'll have a little try for you all and see and let you know lol.

I'll put my scan piccie on soon, it was a great piccie!


----------



## jan2010birth

Just noticed mummysuzie we're due within one day of each other! How are you feeling? Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol aww Aimee lol, When I was pregnant last time, I had some SERIOUS baby brain! Lol, I came in to work- butter, but no bread- charger, but no phone :dohh: lol

Aw Mummysuzie! Lol how strange, this is probably tmi but I always say no to :sex: to OH night before a scan, I always wonder if they can see anything ;) :blush: lol

I know what you mean about tap water! I am loving that new water- ummm isclick? or something like that?? lol its in a crystal looking bottle?
its so pure and nice!

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

I didn't want to find out but hubby did. Now i really wanna know now!!! That is what will happen by joining this thread lol!!

I am well and truley 50/50 on this but nearly everyone says girl.

Just doing that ebay psycic gender thing, DH thinks it is a total waste of money but it is only £3 tight arse. Just a bit of fun :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

My ticker is telling porky pies jan2010 lol..couldn't be bothered changing it lol..i'm due feb 5th so am 15+6 today..am having a csection so will be sometime in january i have the little one..Pregnancy has been great..no sickness or anything..only sore bbs..that's gone now but my spd has come back so really only complaint..i don't get a 20 week scan at our hospital so i have a private one on sunday to find out the sex..can't wait as am sure you've read lol..what about you? 


Probably too much info but when we were trying for a baby we tried for 6 days round ovulation time and that was the first time in 3 months we had bed..then i fell pregnant not bad for just 6 days in the month..but after that i really don't know how people do this month after month lol..since may have bed once on our honeymoon..not even on our wedding night..sad i know..and that's it..anyone else like me? To be honest i don't like it..weird i know..nothing to do with hubby with previous boyfriend was the same..feel bad for hubby tho.. xx


----------



## jan2010birth

ok, well Im happy for you lot to spur me on to find out! I'm sick of not being able to make up my mind!

Your so lucky Suzie, I felt so sick up til week 15 was awful, I had to force food down my mouth as I lost so much weight in my first tri cos of it.

My OH is in the forces so only see him every 4-6 weeks if I am lucky at the moment, helps keep the butterflies and excitement going! Probably one of the major advantages of this situation lol. 

Was is same before PG or just after? Its quite ard I think when your body is changing so much etc to feel sexy and up to it!


----------



## Beautywithin

Welcome Jan im due the 4th of feb... :) 

Ah aimee i had a dream last night aswell.. i was in hospital saw my baby was just gunna look and see what the sex was... and OH came in and woke me up ( he is working nights this week ) great timming lol

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Was the same before aswell..nothing to do with my appearance..just can't be bothered lol don't like it..weird i know lol 

Was the same sickness and symptoms wise with my first..why i have aan inkling it's another boy.. Am wanting to find out cuz i want to start being able to buy things etc..and so i can get used to names etc 

Can't believe how far on we all are now..was talking to hubby last night and were saying this one has flown in..soon it will be christmas then babies will be here ladies!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Off shopping soon so gona look 4 a red cabbage. Will let you know if i manage toget one beauty.


----------



## Beautywithin

Ohh and save me the cabbage.. im hungry.. and least its pretty healthy :)


----------



## kayleigh&bump

hey, im due 21st feb :) xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Welcome Kayleigh xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Welcome and congrats!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Same as me Kayleigh :D


----------



## samzi

welcome!

anyone else here use a doppler? i found pips hb last night as usual :cloud9: but before i did i heard lots of bubbing/swimming type noises. i wonder if it was pip :happydance:


----------



## rachyh1990

yeah and thudding noises that i think are kicking noises :D tee hee. do you know how many beats per minute your LO is? xxx


----------



## samzi

i counted them once but not sure how accurate my counting is haha. i got something like 175bpm. the doppler i have doesnt tell you


----------



## AimeeM

I do, the usual bpm is 150. I count it for 10 seconds then times it by 6.

I did a video of it yesterday will av to upload it.


----------



## rachyh1990

yeah mines about 150 bpm. its the loveliest noise i have ever heard 
i would listen to it all day if i could... eeep 7 days till my 4d gender scan xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Mines 160bpm. is hard finding the heartbeat now, he keeps moving about to much xxx


----------



## samzi

do the midwives use a doppler that tell you the bpm? daft question probs :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

samzi said:


> do the midwives use a doppler that tell you the bpm? daft question probs :blush:

Mine dont, but i know a lot do...


----------



## hayley x

Ooooh heartbeat talk :) mine uses one with a LCD screen :) I have midwife on Wednesday, cant wait! My little ones heartbeat is only 147 now ... think its changed sex to a boy :D :rofl:

We went through Alex's pm report today feel a little crap now :( And typical just looking through the paper and saw the ambulance man who came to Alex, weird!!

Hope everyones ok, I feel like I have 'popped' I woke up this morning and my belly felt massive, it hasnt gone down like it normally does, I'm getting excited, cant wait to look properly pregnant and not few extra pounds looking!!

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay I have, well rented for now, teh hi-beb LCD screen one :) Babys HB is always 152-157pm :D

xxx


----------



## samzi

i have my next mw appt 2 weeks today :D then a week later its my birthday and two weeks(ish) after that i have my next scan! :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well just back from midwife appt..got to hear baby..147-156...what gender does that say maybe? everything was brilliant apart from have low blood pressure..was also refered to physio..so see how that goes.. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

oh they say boy-if its between 140-150 but think thats a load of rubbish i no some who have had girls when there babies heartbeat has been 145

paris's was always 160-170


----------



## jan2010birth

All the dopplers Ive seen say you can only use them much later in pregnancy, what ones have you all got? I'd love to hear heartbeat again it was amazing last time I went.


----------



## samzi

ive got an angelsounds doppler


----------



## Isabella

Hello! Can I join you guys? I'm due on 12 Feb and its our first. Convinced for some reason it's a boy but have to wait until scan on 28/09 to find out!


----------



## Beautywithin

welcome isabella


Jan- with an angelsounds you can use as early as 10weeks i heard my babies heartbeat with that at 9+4. would defo recommend them x


----------



## nervouspains

:hi: and welcome isabella x


----------



## Beautywithin

nervous how you feelin today. your far to quiet x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations!!!

Just had a look at Alex's old notes and his bpm ranged from 135-165 so can't really distinguish between them lol xx


----------



## jan2010birth

Thanks, I'll try and get that sounds good are they expensive? When the midwife listened to mine is was between 140-150, what does that indicate?


----------



## hayley x

I've read under 140 is a boy over is a girl, but Alex's was 155 constantly and he was very much a boy lol.

Welcome isabella - we're due the same day :D

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

jan2010birth said:


> Thanks, I'll try and get that sounds good are they expensive? When the midwife listened to mine is was between 140-150, what does that indicate?

The angelsounds ones are about £30 you can get them off amazon or ebay. or ask if anyone has one in the swap.sell and buy section on here ( which will obviously be cheaper )

140-150 indicated boy!! but i dont go a lot by old wives tales lol xx


----------



## hayley x

This is really random but my belly has gone like super hairy :rofl: with Alex it was really blonde hair (but I had just come back from Cyprus) but this time its a little darker :blush:

I'm not bothered, I'm just wondering if you ladies have a lot of belly hair :D

I have a feeling I'm having a boy now, dont know why, I was so convinced its a girl but now boy :shrug: Im still in 2 minds whether to find out though, one minute im like definately yes then the text im really really unsure, someone help me pleaseeee :) xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

My belly is hairy. and my legs ... i feel like a fuzz ball.. hayley find out!!!! tell your OH Marie wants to know!! considering he dont no me. im sure he wont take that into account but it may work lol xxx

i know you dont mind.. and as longs as he/she is healthy, but would you like another boy? xx


----------



## hayley x

Richard said we can find out, he's really struggling right now and he said it might help him see a future with another baby if we find out :cry:

Yes I would absolutely love to have another boy so so much. I have always wanted a boy then a girl, when we was pregnant with Alex Richard wanted a girl so much but now he wants a boy! But definately dont mind what sex, it seems trivial now!! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Isabella :D Quite a few new love bugs today!

Thats it, the sex isn't important at all. Any baby is a blessing.

I rent the hi-baby 200 one of the hi-baby web site for £10 a month and you can use it from 10 weeks and send it back anytime you like.

Hayley my belly is very hairy i want to wax it.

I couldn't get a red cabbage at Morrisons as they don't have them so will have to wait now! I did order a reading of that Victoria on ebay though so just waiting for it to come through. How long did yours take Anne-marie?


----------



## 3 girlies

my doppler doesnt have a screen either, i will ask at my antenatal tomorrow to see what the heart rate is!

i would love to find out what im having, i think its a girl so just want them to confirm it but paul is still saying no!!


----------



## hayley x

oooh what reading tell me all :) I still havent got a bloody red cabbage, couldnt you have just bottled yours up and sent them out to us all BW :rofl:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> my doppler doesnt have a screen either, i will ask at my antenatal tomorrow to see what the heart rate is!
> 
> i would love to find out what im having, i think its a girl so just want them to confirm it but paul is still saying no!!

Fill Paul up with drink so he has to go to the toilet half way through and you can sneakily ask :D :D

What you could do is ask the sonographer to write the sex down on a peice of paper and you could then decide later if you want to know then you dont have to pay for another scan, or is that too tempting? lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Heidi, a good way to do it is count it for 10 seconds then times it by six!

There is a woman on ebay that does a gender reading if you pay £3 and give her some details. DH said it was a scam but for £3 and a bit of fun i think it is worth it. Max agreed that she thought the woman was good too.


----------



## nervouspains

Find out! Yay1 most of us are... arent we??! lol

Ooh I wonder what we are all having now?! im so anixous! lol

I am SO tired today! 

And something really shook me up today, I know I shouldnt even say anything because I dont want to go in to it, but seeing this certain person, made my heart rate go about 10000bmp and my stomatch jumped out of me :( It wasnt a nice person either, lucky the %&^#*$ didnt see me, but its been a year since I last saw this nasty person, just seeing this :witch: again really bought back memories I dont want to remember anymore :cry: Need to shake it off.

xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my brother & his girlfriend did that write it down on a bit of paper, it lasted 5 minutes lol

maybe they would tell me before they call paul into the room????? i wonder if they would or not.


----------



## jan2010birth

If I had it written down I would have to look! Im still thinking not find out but we'll see!

Thanks to you lot I've just bought a angelsounds doppler, I want it to arrive now! At least OH can listen as well then which will be nice.

Nervous, dont let it ruin your day, I saw someone i really didnt want to on Tuesday and it affected me for 2 days, I woke up this morning and thought, why did I let them get to me and forced a smile! made me feel much better!


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee- i got my reading within 48hours. and considering she didnt ask how far gone i am... or when i concieved. she couldnt have even looked it up on them chinese gender things

but like you say she has a 50/50 chance 

I still have a red cabbage!! i would send yall some.. but somehow posting/packaging a cabbage would seem odd lol 
try asda's. the morrisons here didnt have them either
x


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: wrap it in that brown paper stuff and just stick a stamp on it, it'll be fine!! I am so hungry today, I think I'm comfort eating, I just had a pizza, well some of it and got bored but still hungry :(

xxx


----------



## randomxx

why girls you have been chatty today :winkwink:

so first of all thank you for all my birthday wishes ive had a great day so far!

and secondly :hi: and welcome to all the newbies hope you enjoy it here as much as i do!

well my mum is also convinced im having a wee boy and has started calling it max even tho we haven't decided on a name :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

hayley x said:


> :rofl: wrap it in that brown paper stuff and just stick a stamp on it, it'll be fine!! xxx

 PMSL!!

Ah pizza. what did you have on it.. today is the first day of my healthy eating.. only had a slice of toast. iM rather starving. not sure what to have for dinner. paris has just had fish fingers chips and peas.. yum! i have to wait till OH gets in befor i put our dinner on.. hate him working lates

Ah your mum is only excited random-- but calling him max already. hope she dont get upset if you dont want to call him that ( thats if it is actually a he lol ) x


----------



## Beautywithin

:hugs: Hayley :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Hi to all the newbies!

And hello to everyone else!


----------



## AimeeM

BW- what, only toast today???? Get eating girl, your pregnant!!!


----------



## hayley x

Awww I've just youtubed 17 week scan and I feel sooo excited for my scan now :D cant wait. I'm definately getting mine on dvd to replay like I do with Alex's :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

morning, well i feel rubbish today, had a late night last night & im paying the price today!! got antenatal later & im going shoe shopping with my sister, so busy & just want to go back to bed!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies how we all doing *** Yawn****


----------



## nervouspains

Well BW, unusual to see you on so early lol.

God I am so tired this morning! But yay its Friday!

Anyone got any plans for the weekend?

Im going shopping, materinty shopping lol, need some new nice tops for work, and also hoping to pop in to the mensware wedding shop to see what we like for OH's outfit :D
if its nice in the evening might take a drive up to the beach too

Sunday, dont know, depends on the weather xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..oo sounds nice nervous..my birthday tomorrow so going away for the weekend theh gender scan on Sunday..Am afraid ladies you'll need to wait till Sunday night for the result as i'll be away all weekend :-( ..can't wait tho!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh mummy suzie! Hope you have a fab day & time away! Cant wait to find out what your having :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you..so excited..will try and go on my mobile and post when i find out and let yous know xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I couldnt sleep OH has been coming home late ( he is on call ) soon as he got in bed his phone would ring again.. 3times that happend friggin annoying. then he had to get up at 7:30 to work today ( thank gawd he is off call out now ) so tomoz we will hopefully get a day to spend together. Taking P swimming in a bit..even tho im so tired. it may wake me up lol

ah suzie.. be sure to get on as soon as to let us know! iv still got 5 days to go! *sigh*


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo swimming is something i haven't done in a while. Is anyone going to do antenatal classes? Think i'm gonna start going when it starts again..5 days will fly in BW..7 weeks ago i booked this and i really can't believe how fast it has flown in xx


----------



## Beautywithin

it was meant to b today. but i have to take P to get her eyes tested later... and we get paid weds so it does help lol

i went to antenatal classes when i was preg with P... found them a load of rubbish. i did a lot of reading and they didnt tell me anything i didnt already know, all i really got from it is how to pant! which we all know how to do lol..i think our bodys know what to do when we go in labour. its just we panic... 

Im sure the classes have helped many... but for i gained nothing xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry bw i meant to put antenatal water classes..sorry lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh now that im defo up for!! im not a great swimmer... and i hate the way i look in a swimsuit... but im sure i wont be the only one there with a wobbley butt! lol xx


----------



## hayley x

:shock: Callie, you live near a beach... JEALOUS!!

Happy Birthday for tomorrow mummysuzie :) you cant keep us waiting too long for the results we want to know ASAP :D :D I'm sooo excited.

I cant believe I'm 15 weeks today, where has that time gone :shrug: I'm in such a good mood today, normally I'm moody (thats how OH knew I was preggers before we tested :rofl:)

Hope everyones well, not sure I will do the classes again, I guess I will, make the end seem in sight, but I learnt nothing too, get more info on here!!

xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies how are we all feeling??

well i slept right the way through again last night is that normal at only 10 weeks?? (remember they put me back at emergency scan not changed my ticker) and couldn't sleep any later than normal even tho i had a big day yesterday and was shattered! 

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Mummy Suzie- I want too as well, but the one near me is about a 20min drive and starts at 8 on a Sat morning! :-s lol

No Hayley lol, I love about an hour- hour & 1/2 away lol but still, worth the drive lol.
OMG yay! well done 15 weeks!

Random- thats fine hun :) I stopped around 10-11 weeks, thank god no more 3 in the monrning wake up calls lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh hayley it seems to be going quick for you.... 5 weeks till you hit the half way mark x


----------



## randomxx

thanks i feel a bit better now i was worried something was wrong im scared to use my doppler incase i cant find the heartbeat and i'l worry i know it could still be too early to find it! Think im just in one of those worried moods today! 

im going to see a hypnotist show tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh random! that will be cool!

Hospital just rung me- have changed my appointment to the 1st instead of 2nd Sept!
Yay a day forward lol.
So now only 11 days until I see the consultant! xx


----------



## hayley x

But still thats not far, I live about 3 hours from any beach :( Richard's mum lives in Ireland and the beach is about 20 mins away, I'd love to say one afternoon lets drive the the beach rather than lets drive to the park, lol. 

Omg dont scare me, half way is only 5 weeks away :shock: I found out at 3+3 and it feels like yesterday I was wasting money buying zillions of tests. OH didnt believe we were pregnant till we did a digital. 

I cant believe we're at a stage where people start having their gender scans :happydance: I got my confirmation in the post this morning :D

xxx


----------



## jan2010birth

Morning everybody, I've but my scan piccie on I had done at 15+1 weeks if anyone wants to see!

Random, I was like that at 10 weeks, about 13 weeks the crazy dreams started and the pee calls so I am sure everything is absolutely fine! I had to have an emergency scan at 6+2 weeks and I never thought I would make it this far along at that point I was so worried about everything, kept thinking something was wrong but I am sure everything will be absolutely fine xx

Hypnotist show! wow that sounds fun I saw one on holiday once and it was amazing and I am very sceptical!


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Oooh random! that will be cool!
> 
> Hospital just rung me- have changed my appointment to the 1st instead of 2nd Sept!
> Yay a day forward lol.
> So now only 11 days until I see the consultant! xx

thats the 2nd time you've been moved forward now isnt it? glad your getting to see them sooner, are you excited? I cant wait to see mine, dish out all my worries :D Hope I get an extra scan at the end then I can have my new married name on it rather than my yukky surname :D

xxx


----------



## jan2010birth

oh and Hayley, congratulations! I am really moody as well its rediculous luckily OH just laughs at me most of the time and ignores me which is probably the best thing hehe


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: thats exactly what my OH is like luckily, I couldnt live with me I'm awful haha. Is this baby your first? xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: sorry just read your statusy thing under your name! Congrats :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you for the birthday wishes..looking forward to the weekend..i will def try and get on here on the way home on sunday and post what it is..

I am the most unsightly thing in a bathing suit but i have an excuse to be big so i don't mind just now wearing one..

I can see the beach from my front door but it's rather chilly to be going in it lol 

Congrats Hayley!! It's sure flying in for us all..am 16 weeks today.. can't believe it was 13 weeks ago i found out..feels like yesterday xx


----------



## jan2010birth

I couldnt live with me either dont worry your not alone! I hope it gets better soon, I think ive cried every night this week about something silly lol (OH said what knickers are those on Wednesday night, I burst out crying saying you dont find me sexy anymore, and all he wondered was whether they were the new ones we bought the other day haha)


----------



## jan2010birth

oh, and yes its my first so excited xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Suzie! i hope your saving me some chocolate bday cake! :))) x


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: bless him!! eugh its just started raining here, I wanted to walk up to Alex :( stupid weather. I love the beach but not going near the water.. too cold and scarey what might be in it. As if you can see the beach from your house mummysuzie now that I really am jealous of... think we'll have to have a meet at your house :D
xxx


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> Suzie! i hope your saving me some chocolate bday cake! :))) x

AND ME :D :D my address is.... :rofl: xxx


----------



## randomxx

i said weeks ago i wanted to go so OH is taking me as part of my bday :happydance:

mummysuzie happy birthday to you (for 2mz) happy birthday to u, happy birthday dear mummysuzie happy birthday to u hip hip hooray hip hip hooray! 
where are you going away to??? 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

ooooooh chocolate cake chocolate cake chocolate cake can i have a big piece pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaasssssssssseeee!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm220/AnnaMollyMadison/Cake/chocclementinecake.jpg

i could easily polish off a slice or 2 of that right now!!


----------



## hayley x

*drools*


----------



## jan2010birth

That cake looks amazing I want some! Happy birthday to both of you xx


----------



## randomxx

why oh why would you post a picture of that? im drooling xx


----------



## nervouspains

BW- Why oh why did you have to post that piccy lol

How cr*p is this weather?
Im so peed! OH has gone home for the afternoon so he can do the washing and put it out to dry!! :iron: :dishes: :hangwashing: :cold: ! :(

What a good H2b I have trained! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

You're bad BW!!! lol looks amazing..not keen on chocolate cake so am getting one of the french fancy cakes..a giant pink french fancy basically...they are my fav cakes ever!! i shall send you all some altho not sure how it will arrive haha..

I live on the west of scotland on a peninsula so water is every where lol..nice to look at but pain when we want to go to glasgow etc cuz we have to get a ferry to get to the mainland..pain in the bum..

We're going to Stirling to watch our bf playing football..he plays for a 2nd division team up here..love going to watch his team..they are all gorgeous lol i know not the main reason to go watch but it's a bonus haha..then going to glasgow for dinner i think maybe tgi's or frankie and bennys..then going to cinema then staying in a hotel then scan on sunday..yayyy xx


----------



## hayley x

bless him, surely that wont take him all afternoon so he can come and do mine too :D :rofl: xxx


----------



## hayley x

sounds like a busy weekend :D I'm not doing anything :( I had that cake for my birthday, I didnt it but then I wasnt pregnant so didnt have the seafood appitite LOL. Cant wait for your scannn :D :D :D

xxx


----------



## leelee

Happy Birthday for tomorrow MummySuzie!


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie im ment to be going for dinner and my hypnotist show in ggow on sunday we were talking about getting a hotel aswell so he can drink and we dont need to get a taxi home! great minds think alike lol!

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes..will really be only weekend we can get away before bubs comes..so looking forward to it..it's funny am eating salt and vinegar crisps just now and lo is going nuts lol..thinking it likes them  xx


----------



## hayley x

I can feel little one more and more these last few days but nothing consistent and not reacting to food. normally in bed when its daddys there. so excited :D I'm off now talk to you all later, dont talk too much takes me hours to catch up hehe. xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I've set up a new profile (previously Jan2010birth) seing as this might not be true anymore! lol

I cant believe your all feeling babies like that already! Im not sure if I have felt baby yet or not, I am sure the other day he or she was mad at me and OH for having a bit of fun my tummy went crazy lol.

I am soooo jealous of you all!


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Hayley thats great! :D

My manager just made me cry :cry: Probably because I am hormonal.

I told her there hospital have changed my appointment, then about half hour later she came out and said, you've made me angry, you changed your appointment and confirmed it without even asking me, I would have said yes anyway, but it made me feel like you dont have any respect for me :cry:

(She is also the type of manager/ 'friend' who wants to know everything about my life)

And also, its still 11 days notice!

Am I in the wrong? :(
xx


----------



## samzi

cant wait for tonight/the weekend, im gonna get me some!!!! :blush: :D


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Wow Hayley thats great! :D
> 
> My manager just made me cry :cry: Probably because I am hormonal.
> 
> I told her there hospital have changed my appointment, then about half hour later she came out and said, you've made me angry, you changed your appointment and confirmed it without even asking me, I would have said yes anyway, but it made me feel like you dont have any respect for me :cry:
> 
> (She is also the type of manager/ 'friend' who wants to know everything about my life)
> 
> And also, its still 11 days notice!
> 
> Am I in the wrong? :(
> xx

Not at all, you dont need to run things like that by them! I booked a dentist appointment and gave my manager 3 weeks notice and he waited until the day before to tell me I wasnt allowed to go as I had no holiday left! It made me want to cry as well so know how you feel. I explained why going to the dentist was so important whilst pregnant and he let me go in the end!

Sounds to me like they are just nosey and maybe you should explain your rights for antenatel appointments :winkwink:


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all :)

I wish that choccy cake looked appealing to me but at the mo i am not a big fan of chocolate.

Well I am 99.9% sure now i am having a girl as the ebay woman had predicted it too she got the world and the moon card which indicate female so same as max and beautywithin. Still having boy dreams though but dream the opposite to what you have...

:D

Hope your all well today, mummyS, happy birthday for tomos can't wait to see how the scan goes :)

NP- Ignore the sensitive woman. It is none of her business don't feel bad!!


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> Afternoon all :)
> 
> I wish that choccy cake looked appealing to me but at the mo i am not a big fan of chocolate.
> 
> Well I am 99.9% sure now i am having a girl as the ebay woman had predicted it too she got the world and the moon card which indicate female so same as max and beautywithin. Still having boy dreams though but dream the opposite to what you have...
> 
> :D
> 
> Hope your all well today, mummyS, happy birthday for tomos can't wait to see how the scan goes :)
> 
> NP- Ignore the sensitive woman. It is none of her business don't feel bad!!


How exciting Aimee!

Do you have the link for the Ebay woman. I am going to do it.


----------



## AimeeM

Yes i will post it 1 sec, it took about 24 hours to come through but that is 4 psycics/card readers that have told me girl! I am going to get a pink ticker now!!

Here is the link chick:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Gender-..._Age?hash=item562f24b383&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> Yes i will post it 1 sec, it took about 24 hours to come through but that is 4 psycics/card readers that have told me girl! I am going to get a pink ticker now!!
> 
> Here is the link chick:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Gender-..._Age?hash=item562f24b383&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks for that. Am off to do it now. I won't be finding out at the scan but it is good to have something to amuse myself with!


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, my point exactly!


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> Hehe, my point exactly!

I have just sent off for it but I prob won't get it til Monday as she doesn't work weekends. I will probably forget about it so it will be a nice surprise on Monday afternoon!

She must make a packet out of people. Is the report long or does it just say boy or girl?


----------



## AimeeM

It had the card reading and meanings of them and then says she consults a pendulum with some questions. Worth £3 for a bit of fun :)


----------



## leelee

AimeeM said:


> It had the card reading and meanings of them and then says she consults a pendulum with some questions. Worth £3 for a bit of fun :)

Yeah, defo! Haven't been to a psychic for ages so am looking forward to it. As you say it's only £3 for a bit of fun!


----------



## nervouspains

Ooho Amiee exciting!!

I secretly hope both Max & BW are right with my girl pridiction too :blush: But of course I dont mind if im having a son :) I only like a few boys names so would be eaier to pick then my list of about 60 girls names lol.

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Really exciting Aimee! I see your ticker is pink now then :happydance:

I am still undecided as to whether I am team yellow or not! got 3 weeks to decide!

I cant believe how quickly the last three months has gone since the BFP its going to fly by isnt it!


----------



## 3 girlies

well i had my antenatal & everything is fine, my iron levels are really good, must be all the steak ive been craving lol
heartbeat was 140 bpm, does that mean boy? it does seem slower than when i was pregnant last time!!
my next appointment isnt for 9 weeks, seems like ages away!!


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh 2girlies! Well yes, going by the old wives tales- Your having a boy! :baby:

Good news about your Iron level :) xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey 2 girlies glad everything is fine :)

Yeah i got a pink ticker now, i am pretty sure it is a girl and now very used to the idea!! It would be pretty strange if the US said boy now tbh!

I am so excited i really can't wait and my belly seems to have popped out even more now!


----------



## hayley x

Evening ladies :) I'm soooo tired :( does anyone watch BB? whos going...? Ooooh girlie for you Aimee, I would love to do it might ask OH, he gets paid tues, I wanna know if its accurate :)

Hope everyones had good days - cant believe your manager was like that Callie, what a bitch, maybe it was her time of the month :rofl: xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> Evening ladies :) I'm soooo tired :( does anyone watch BB? whos going...? Ooooh girlie for you Aimee, I would love to do it might ask OH, he gets paid tues, I wanna know if its accurate :)
> 
> Hope everyones had good days - cant believe your manager was like that Callie, what a bitch, maybe it was her time of the month :rofl: xxx


I think Bea will go. I hope she does. She is a horrible person. I can't stand snobby people like that


----------



## hayley x

I'm torn between Bea and David :dohh: I dont like either... I'm really starting to like Marcus he really makes me laugh. I dont like lisa either LOL. xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> I'm torn between Bea and David :dohh: I dont like either... I'm really starting to like Marcus he really makes me laugh. I dont like lisa either LOL. xxx

I think David is a bit stupid and a bit of a sheep but he doesn't really bother me. My favourite is Sophie. I really like Marcus as well he is so honest and he doesn't take any rubbish from anyone!


----------



## hayley x

I like Sophie too :) not sure on Roderico lately but I like it when him and Sophie are messing around and I LOVE Charlie :D Siervash (sp) sits on the fence, he doesnt stand out either way LOL I'm so sad xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> I like Sophie too :) not sure on Roderico lately but I like it when him and Sophie are messing around and I LOVE Charlie :D Siervash (sp) sits on the fence, he doesnt stand out either way LOL I'm so sad xxx

Ha ha, me too a pair of saddos! I have watched them all from the 1st series!

What is happening now with the magazines is brill. Bonkers Bea - I love it!


----------



## hayley x

leelee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I like Sophie too :) not sure on Roderico lately but I like it when him and Sophie are messing around and I LOVE Charlie :D Siervash (sp) sits on the fence, he doesnt stand out either way LOL I'm so sad xxx
> 
> Ha ha, me too a pair of saddos! I have watched them all from the 1st series!
> 
> What is happening now with the magazines is brill. Bonkers Bea - I love it!Click to expand...

I havent watched them all, I must have been about 10 when they started, not sure my mum would have let me :rofl: I would love to get a box set though, thats how sad and pregnafied my life is right now!! xxx


----------



## leelee

hayley x said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I like Sophie too :) not sure on Roderico lately but I like it when him and Sophie are messing around and I LOVE Charlie :D Siervash (sp) sits on the fence, he doesnt stand out either way LOL I'm so sad xxx
> 
> Ha ha, me too a pair of saddos! I have watched them all from the 1st series!
> 
> What is happening now with the magazines is brill. Bonkers Bea - I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent watched them all, I must have been about 10 when they started, not sure my mum would have let me :rofl: I would love to get a box set though, thats how sad and pregnafied my life is right now!! xxxClick to expand...

Ah your only a young'un! Lol!

I am 32. The first one was great because it was more genuine, as they didn't know what was going to happen. The rest all blend into each other TBH. Sounds like your Mum is a sensible woman,not sure it is good viewing for a 10 year old!


----------



## Beautywithin

I want marcus or lisa to win. lisa gets on my tits at times, but like the way she says it exactly how it is.. bea wines to much. and that rods voice annoys me!!

i quiet like sophie- she dont come across how you would expect! but for all we know that could be an act

made me laugh how in the mags. they said she is preg. just because she has put on a bit of weight. i think she looks better for it 

got a feeling charlie will win it tho


----------



## AimeeM

I was SO glad Bea went i hated her. But i really like David but prob because he is from only down the road from me and it is great to have some Yorkshire in the house LOL!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies!! Was out last night didn't get into 3..ugghh too old for that now lol..
Just wanted to say thank you ladies for my birthday wishes..
Am starving..i could go for a big cheese burger and chips from macd's just now  am a weirdo haha..

If i'm not back on till tomorrow hope you all have a wonderful weekend!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh my gosh i feel in a right mood this morning i feel like i am going to be so irritated today, DH has woke up in a bad mood and is already really pissing me off.


----------



## hayley x

mummysuzie22 said:


> Morning ladies!! Was out last night didn't get into 3..ugghh too old for that now lol..
> Just wanted to say thank you ladies for my birthday wishes..
> Am starving..i could go for a big cheese burger and chips from macd's just now  am a weirdo haha..
> 
> If i'm not back on till tomorrow hope you all have a wonderful weekend!! xx

SCAN TOMORROW!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy Birthday, have a cheese burger and chips if thats what you want, oooh I want one now :D

Good Luck with your scan xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hey all. hows everyones day been?!, i am knackered. been buying stuff and moving the last bits into our house. is our first night here :) so have been on my feet all day.. my tummy started to really hurt earlier.. think i over done it with the lifting.. sooooo cant wait for my bed! 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all,

14 weeks :happydance:

Well we changed our minds on our girl name but have decided now this one is the one! Hope it doesn't have any reason to change now.

The raunchy dreams were back again last night full swing....

Hope you are all good today :)


----------



## hayley x

happy 14 weeks :)

What was your girls name before? I stupidly looked as soon as you said you changed it so I forgot what you had before lol. 

hope your well xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i had the weirdest dream last night that i had a scan & they told me it was a girl, i woke up & begged paul to let me find out on the 18th but he got really moody :growlmad: I am going to ask them to tell me before they call him in the scan room, i hope they let me. I dont know anyone who has done it before so not sure if they will or not.

Right im off shopping to get an icecream shake mmmmmm vanilla!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies sorry ive been quiet the past few days not been online to much!

ended up staying at home last night insead of going out wasn't feeling up to it got some bad news one of the customers (my fav) from work who just battled cancer and survived that died :cry: what has everyone else been up to?

ive got a bit of a rash on my hand its not itchy or anything tho so should i be worried?

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone know what time suzie's scan is? im dying to know... 
wahoo only 3 days till mine.. x


----------



## hayley x

I thought it was sometime in the afternoon, I'm going out now but cant wait to know eeeek I'm so excited for her :) yippee not long til yours either, I cant wait to have the confirmation :D :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

has everyone picked names, i have only got a girls name, stuck for boys!!


----------



## AimeeM

hayley- It was Keira before but i wasn't too sure then went totally off it!

Random- I am so sorry to hear that chick :hugs:

2 girlies- We have had our boy name for ages since before the :bfp: but found girls ones way harder!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah random, i had a right itchy rash on the palm of my hand last week but it went in 2 days. Was very strange. I just kept putting moisturiser on it.


----------



## Beautywithin

2 girlies said:


> has everyone picked names, i have only got a girls name, stuck for boys!!

Girls name we already had befor i got preg lol.. boys names have been hard. but we finally agree on a name ( and middle name ) x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello, how has everyone's weekends been? Mines been shattering and gone way to fast, back to work tomorrow, yuk. 

Ive been the same with names as Aimee, I've been certain from day one really about Boys name but cannot decide on girls name, I am going to let OH decide I think (within reason lol).

After everyones recommendations I ordered an angelsounds doppler, it came yesterday when I was out, I am so gutted, have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up from the post office, I am so excited!!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I agree with the weekend going too fast. I wonder how mummysuzie got on at her scan... oooh exited?

I am rubbish with names, Alex wasnt named for 6 hours in the end I just let OH choose :D I think we will stick with our girls name this time dunno about the boys name though lol.

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

mummysuzie we are dying to know here!!!! hope you had a good birthday xx


----------



## 3 girlies

is she updating today? i really wanna know what shes having! x


----------



## AimeeM

I know, i keep popping on just to see if she has posted :D hehe!!


----------



## hayley x

I'm disappointed :( I thought there would be an update by now, come on mummysizie, you know us pregnant ladies have no patience!!! xxx


----------



## randomxx

Aimee thanks i'l try moisturiser hope it works! 

where the heck is mummysuzie ive been excited all day waiting to find out what she's having shes being very cruel not posting and putting us out our misery :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

i wish i had her phone number, i bet she updates when im offline lol


----------



## randomxx

i bet she keeps us hanging until 2mz morning :nope:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies!! Sorry took so long to get on here..well we found out we're on team Blue!!!! So happy!!! xx


----------



## randomxx

WOOHOO!!!! :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: CONGRATS xxxx


----------



## samzi

grats!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..was a brilliant expierence..he wasn't playing ball was face down with his bum sticking up so had to go for a walk then came back and he was up the right way but had his face turned into the placenta hiding..was too funny x


----------



## randomxx

aww sounds so cute wonder if he'l still be shy when he's born xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well his brother doesn't like having pictures taken so probably lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay! congrats suzie.. xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on team blue, xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girlies :hi:

Hope you all had a fab weekend and enjoyed the weather!
It was beautiful!

Congrats MummySuzie!! Glad I saw this on facebook yesterday :D

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh who's pridiction was right?! *looking back* lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh only 2girlies was right about MummySuzie! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay i was right yippeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Tricks26

Congrats to mummysuzie, !!!! woo hoo 

is everyone on feb love bugs getting a gender scan??

Tricks xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im not having a gender scan :(


----------



## Tricks26

Are you or do you want to find out at your next scan??


----------



## 3 girlies

no my hubby wont let me!


----------



## Tricks26

Same here, but i really would like to know!! lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..well done 2girlies!! lol..my gut last time told me it was a boy and i was right and was right this time..shows that more than likely your gut is right!!

What's everyone up to today? How's everyone feeling? I think that when everyone buys things we should post them on here? I'm quite nosey hehe xx


----------



## hayley x

:gun: you waited til I logged off :gun:

but congratulations on your little boy.... :dance: I said to OH yesterday I was impatiently waiting a lady on bnb has her gender scan today I have to wait a little longer to find out, then said she has a little boy called Alex I think we will have whatever she has, but I wasnt expecting you to come back and say boy :headspin:

congrats :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Awww Mummysuzie :D lol I wonder if I am right with m gut feeling too?
Only 1 week and 5 days! Whooooooooooooo!

LOL Oh bless you hayley- waiting until you logged off :rofl:

xx


----------



## leelee

Congrats Mummysuzie,

Glad you got what gender you wanted!


----------



## hayley x

my gut feeling is girl, would be shocked if they said boy, but also over the moon. :D cant wait to find out I get all excited thinking about it :D callie, please change your scan to 4th so we can find out together :D 

I have midwife this weds :happydance: feels like its been a long time coming. Cant wait to meet my consultant, I'm really excited for that :) 

How was your weekened Callie? did you go beach? xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies!

congrats again mummysuzie! 

well im going to see a psychic today with my sis-in-law :happydance:

ment to say was going to post in the scan page haley but ive still to get my 12 week scan so wasn't sure if there was much point and my edd changed to march so there would need to be a march date in there aswell!


----------



## AimeeM

WOO HOO!! team blue!! My dream was right about you too then! Mad.

Awww cool. I want a gender scan! xx


----------



## nervouspains

I know! I so want too! I cant because of p o o h y work! :growlmad:

Iv uploaded baby's heartbeat on to my facebook :cloud9:

Yes we went to the beach again sat evening lol It was so nice :)
Although this time, near teh chip shop we go to, there was police :-s and police tape all around one scene! Dont know waht happend though?! :shrug:

You always say my name H lol

Oooh random! Cant wait to hear what they have to say! I so look like I have a bump today! lol Except, i dont its the magic of fatness, bloat, and the ruching t-shirt lol.

Oooh! Aimee, dream about moi! lol

I did have a dream on sat, where I went for a scan, and I said to the lady, im having a gender scan later what do you think? She said, well dont be surprised if they say boy, then I went to the gender scan and they said boy!

But now I dont know if im having a boy because I have convinced myself thats what I am having, or, because I am! lol

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

NP- I did! Here,



AimeeM said:


> Happy birthday Random :D
> 
> 
> 
> I was having a dream about the Feb love bugs last night and i saw the genders of some of us. I got,
> 
> Hayley girl,
> Random boy,
> Nervouspains girl,
> Mummysuzie boy,
> Beautywithin boy,
> ramblinghaggis girl.

Hehe, shame i woke up before i dreamt about me but i keep having dreams mine is a boy.


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yes! lol (I hope your right ;)) lol

Aww! Are you finding out the gender too Aimee?! 
If so, (and sorry if you have already said :blush: lol) When are you finding out?! :D xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I went in to the disney store yesterday- OMG how sweet & cute are the baby clothes?!

I told OH as soon as we know what we are having- We are going there to buy babies coming home outfit! :D :D xxx


PS- I have had to edit this 3 times- How crap is my spelling today?!
I am tired, and got the sniffles :(


----------



## AimeeM

The disney store baby clothes are sooooooooo cute!! We went in at York and couldn't help but be drawn over. The neutral colours ones are really nice too.

We are finding out at the 20 week scan but may cave before and go private it is only £50 at the place at castleford.


----------



## randomxx

i know i cant wait to see if she still reckons im having a boy think if she tells me girl i'l be really really thrown! i want to know what else she thinks is going on in my life :shrug: 

god i really want a gender scan feel as tho this pg is going soooooooo slow but think thats because i was put back x


----------



## 3 girlies

i have dreamed about having a girl saturday & then last night it was a boy, i kept saying in my dream "are you sure its a boy"? lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol all our crazy dreams!

Oh :( I feel really disheartend now!
I thought I looked pregnant, with my top lol, but my friend said I dont! :(
Oooooh :(

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry Hayley hehe..

BW- not long now till you find out!! 

I went onto Asda website to the clothes and the baby stuff is adorable!! and so cheap..couldn't believe it..gonna order loads xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow i'd have never thought to look at asda, i was very surprised to find out they sell maternity cloths. I never go as it is at the other side of town to me.


----------



## nervouspains

I went in to blooming marvallous yesterday too- they have a fab sale on!

Babies clothes- £4 for little outfits reduce from £20!

And I got a materinrty top £29.50 reduce to £6.50! and a breast feeding top £15 reduce to £5! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Huddersfield is crap. We have no good shops. There are two places you can buy baby clothes, next and primark!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and heres my 14 +5 'bump' do I just look really fat? lol :( xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

You can get it delivered for £3.95 which isn't bad..stuff is gorgeous

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/002.jpg

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/003.jpg

The 4d one baby is using the placenta as a pillow and wouldn't show his face lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Cute bump you have Nervous..def a bump xx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i love asda baby clothes, we got quite a few neutral bits from there. All i need now is a blue snowsuit as i have a pink one already & i really want my baby to come home in either blue or pink lol

Im bored today, i sent paul out to get me a salad roll & he came back with ham, i didnt eat it, im a bit fussy with ham! So now im hungry, might pop out later for an icecream shake, they are definately my craving this time :)


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ that is defo a bump callie!! x

morning all. i feel like shit.. think im coming down with something..top it off my hayfever is playing up..iv sneezed about 15times in a row.. 

Ah suzie- your gut feeling was right after all... from the start i always believed id have another girl.. think mainly because iv had the same cravings + symptoms.. 
but now im pretty sure they will comfirm its a lil boy for me :) then i can really start buying BLUE xx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww cute scan pics MS!! I can't work out the boy bits though i am crap at that...

NP- how can your friend say you dont have a bump? You so do!!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh love the scan pics x

defo getting a bump now nervouspains.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks mummysuzie- and gorgeous scan piccys :D

Thanks BW :D 
Aw I know what you mean about the hayfever! I was like that this morning! It took me 5 mins to get all my sneezes out and blow my nose :rofl:

Thanks Aimee :D

Thanks 2 girlies :D

Awww thanks girls! You have put a smile on my face! :D :hugs: :friends: :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

anyone else notice there belly is getting really hard?? mine seems to have only done that over the weekend 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I forgot to say lol, its my little brothers birthday today! Hes 9!

i went round mums this morning to drop my dog of for the day, and my bro came running up to me, giving me a hug, i said how are you... Then he said 'Do you know what day it is today?' I will remind you- then he got my mums mobile and showed me the date... Then it hit me!
Oh happy birthday little bro! lol

Im meeting him & the rest of the gang at lunch time- guess where he has choosen to go...


Not TGI Fridays
Not Frankie & Bennys
Not Nandos...

No.... my little bro has choosen...



Jennys cafe! :rofl: bless him! So thats where are are going for lunch! lol

xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Beautywithin said:


> anyone else notice there belly is getting really hard?? mine seems to have only done that over the weekend
> 
> x

I can now feel my uterus at the bottom of my belly :)

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Got too much fat for it to be hard yet lol..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Mummysuzie! How exciting! Ive definately got a bump now, went out and saw my friends on Saturday night and everyone was obsessed with touching it and was going on about having a cute lil bump, I feel like its absoultely huge but they all said it was really sweet! Mine has definately popped out of nowhere the last week and seems to be growing daily! Work trousers are now on one button rather than the usual four :blush:

Thanks for the info on the blooming marvolous (sorry about terrible spelling!) sale, I will be spending my lunch time in there lol.

Did everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## nervouspains

:growlmad: I am so pi**ed off with my Mum!

She has only turned up now! Ummm hello my lunch break is 1-2! :growlmad:

I have to see her tonight to pick up my dog, but Il make sure she knows im pi**ed off!

Sorry just needed to get that out, she has really wound me up! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Mums eh, they know which buttons to press!

Hubby just text, he has got a red cabbage! So i know what i will be doing later LOL.


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh Aimee! xx


----------



## leelee

Lovely bump NP!!! What does your uterus feel like? Prob a daft question!

Got my psychic prediction back from Ebay and she says - A girl!!!

I would secretly love a girl so would be thrilled if it comes true!!!

Not going to find out the gender so looks like I have a long wait !


----------



## nervouspains

Thank leelee :hugs:
Well, when I press a little bit harder on bottom of my tummy, I can feel, well just hardness lol

Oooh!

Has anyone got a link to this? I wouldnt mind having a go! :D

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

here ya go callie

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370158121859

hope she is pleased im helping her gain some dosh lol. since i posted the link. a lot have used her.. xx


----------



## hayley x

I have noticed I have a hard belly now, was weird, this morning my belly was really hard to the right then soft on the left, must have been babys position? Today is the first time I'm wearing a maternity top :happydance:

Awww bless him, your little brother sounds well cute :) Does he know hes going to be an uncle yet?

Hope everyones days are ok, we're finally moving into the flat tomorrow yayy, no internet for me though :(

Fab bump C... better? :D xxx


----------



## leelee

Beautywithin said:


> here ya go callie
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370158121859
> 
> hope she is pleased im helping her gain some dosh lol. since i posted the link. a lot have used her.. xx

Well I was thrilled with my result!!


----------



## hayley x

:growlmad: I want to do that gender prediction thing, but oh wont let me cause we're having a gender scan :dohh: :( xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay Thanks Anne-Marie :D

Does anyone call you Anne? :blush: I know a Ann-Louise, but I just call her Ann lol :shrug:

Yay Im going to do it now- wonder when I will get my result?
You will have to remind me though as I will probably forget! lol

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo! I just done it! I hope I get my results tomorrow morning sometime.

How long did it take everyone else to get theres?

Oooh I am excited lol, a little bit of fun for tomorrow :D xx


----------



## rachyh1990

i have also just bought that gender prediction off ebay and emailed the woman with the question she asks on her buy page. hopefully get result tomorrow xxx


----------



## bitepeach

I just tried it too :) , think it'l be fun , my mum saw a phsycic yesterday , she got a few things right and also said im having a girl so i wonder ...


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh!

Oh, has anyone heard from Vicky with the twins? I thought her scan was today? xx


----------



## hayley x

Her scan is tomorrow :) I'm sooo jealous :( I want to have a go :cry: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, BW, you should get a share of the profits lol. My cabbage is here so i will let you know how it how it goes!


----------



## AimeeM

Hey all :)

Did the cabbage test. It went a very dark blue LOL. I am classing it as purple as OH did his and it went bright pink!!

I wonder what blue means....

Edit- Blue= Girl! I am 99.99% sure now :D I will be very shocked if US says boy lol!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i need to get a red cabbage, do you just boil it then pee in the water??? :blush:


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i cut it into pices (half) boiled it for 10 mins, put half wee (1cm) and half cabbage water (1cm) and watched what colour it went.

It went dark blue so we tried DH's just to see the comparison and it went proper bright pink!

I did some google searches and it is to do withthe PH in the urine and seems quite accurate!


----------



## future_numan

I would like to join your buddy club..I am due February 26th 2010..we had tried for many years to conceive and finally did with the help of a fertility clinic.


----------



## AimeeM

Welcome :)


----------



## hayley x

congrats future_numan :) thats brilliant welcome to Feb love bugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

I want to do the test, I will try and get one tomorrow :) oooh a girlie, how long til you know for sure? xxx


----------



## randomxx

hi girlies well i saw the psychic and she told me my babys very strong and said again its a boy but that im going to have sore gums and very low iron also that i'l have alot of back pain but ive to keep my self well hydrated! Also she said she sees me with my boy and then a girl :happydance: and that i'll get engaged to OH within the next 1-2 years and i'll be with him the rest of my life also that we will move house to somewhere bigger (which we have to do as we stay in a 1 bedroom). On the bad side tho she told me that my gran's cards have been marked for death so my thoughts are to be with her! 

She said OH can be very immature but that he is going to do well for himself and that she can see me traveling but not immigrating!

She really is amazing!


----------



## AimeeM

Sounds like my dream may well have been right for you too random!

Hayley- well it is 6 weeks till my nhs scan but may just get a private on in a couple of weeks!


----------



## hayley x

Random - that sounds really good, I love pyschic and mediums (well real ones), How awful to hear that about your gran :hugs: xxx

Aimee - defo say private scan :D :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie i prefer Marie ... or Anne-Marie not shortend to Ann tho... ( so old fashioned ) a lot think Marie is my middle name which it isnt.. im lucky my crazy mother. wanted to call me mary thats even worse

Wahooo aimee... looks like a girlie for you then, will be nice to have one of each :) x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..welcome and congrats!!!

I should try the cabbage test and see if it says boy seeing as i already know what i'm having..anyone bought anything yet? I bought three wee outfits today..hard to see what size to get cuz i'm having bubs 2 weeks early so not sure if i should get a few wee wee things..anyone had any expierence with this? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

Oooh Aimee! I deffo want to get one now!
Il have to ask OH to get one on the way home from work.

:hi: and welcome future_numan!

Oooh Random! A little boy! Hope my pridiction is right then lol.
Also, I thought the death card means new beginnings?

Aw Marie! Tis a nice name, my aunties :) lol

Oh god, I had THE most horrid dream last night-
I dreamt I was at the car garage getting my mot done (As I am on Sat) and all of a sudden I felt a gush, so I told OH I needed the loo, then I was sitting in the loo and saw blood in my panty liner :cry: and a lady was in the the next cubicle, and I started crying saying no no no, and she said whats wrong, are you ok? I started crying more saying no, im 17 weeks pregnant and bleeding really heavily and then she called an ambulence to take me to hospital :( and I was just crying.
It was horrible :( :cry:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..oh no that's a horrible dream nervous..glad it was just a dream!!

What's everyone up to today? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a really bad dream too, i dreamed that my waters broke & i gave birth to a little girl, i kept saying to everyone to call an ambulance but no one could hear me, it was horrible!! Glad they are just dreams!!

i am going shopping with my sister for last minute wedding bits.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS- me too!
Glad they are just dreams! 
Thats my first horrible dream with this pregnancy though- in my last pregnancy I dreamt I woke up in a pool of blood (That was when I was about 7 weeks) just horrible! :(

Im at poohy work :( boring!

And im trying to sort out my debts as well as trying to save some money for when LO arrives, along with our wedding!
Aggghhhh! i could do with winning that 64 euros millions! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Tell me about it nervouspains, money is so annoying isnt it! I am trying to move house, buy a new car, plan a wedding and buy lots of lovely new baby stuff! Ive done the first to, 2 down to go! Could do with winning the lottery though....

Luckily my dreams have stopped the last week, but I had some terrible ones which meant I couldnt sleep at all. In one dream I dreamt clear as day that I went for my scan and my baby had a tail! Everyone thought it was normal and told me not to worry about it but I was horrified! (think Ive watched x-men too many times!!)

Also whats this about the red cabbage, am I missing something? fill me in someone please!


----------



## nervouspains

I know! God! lol. We are trying to get a new car too!
Hoping to part ex on OH's car, but as yet we havent really seen any :-s!

Lol! X-men! :rofl:
OH has told me im not allowed to watch telly for about 30min before bed time, instead I have to go and read because my mind is too active lol

Oh apparently if you boil a red cabbage, and then mix it with your urine, if it goes purple its a girl, and pink its a boy lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I just read my last post, my spelling was awful! Sorry! Sounds like a good idea Nervous, otherwise who knows what might come out in those dreams! It really started getting me down at one point because I just felt like I never got any sleep but thankfully I am passed them at the moment at least!

Ooh, I have never heard that one, must be quite hard to distinguish between pink and purple sometimes? I'll give it a go as a bit of fun though! Has it been right for anyone?

Anyone else rediculously hungry? I am eating everything in site at the moment. Ive been in work an hour and already eaten most of my lunch!


----------



## nervouspains

Me too! I am eating a packet of salt and vinger Discos as we speak! lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ OMG salt and vinger discos. iv been craving them for a while. but cant seem to find them round here. think of me callie as you eat them lol


wahoo gender scan tomoz i sooooo cant wait. but its not till 6:30pm sooooo i have allday to get over excited.. OH has said we then can go shopping and a lil mad on baby clothes been wanting to do that for ages now! 

hows everyone else feeling? 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

OO exciting BW!!! I bought some outfits yesterday..so relieved to finally being able to buy things in a colour lol..You need to post the piccies of the things you buy tomorrow..

Went onto babies r us and i'm loving the zebra theme for the nursery..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i have a few bits already.. got a crib... from mothercare which i love... also going to get a moses basket ( anyone else gunna have both ? )

and have one or 2 blue things. gunna post them in a wee bit :) 

have you told alex he is having a brother ?? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yum yum marie lol

Whooo! I cant wait for your gender scan! oooh!! 
Yay who else is having on nearer the time too? I know Hayley and I have ours at the end of next week...?!

Yay as soon as I know the sex and we have been out clothes shopping, I will take a piccy and upload :D

Mum has said she has bought ltos of things already! lol and has even bought 2 of things, so she can keep some things at hers too! lol bless her!

Is anyone having a baby shower?
Im having one :) When Im 24 weeks! or maybe I will wait until 26... xxx


----------



## AimeeM

BW- it would be great to have one of each but i will be a nervous wreck if it is a girl as DHs dad has a problem with female sperm and he had had 2 still born girls and 5 late miscarriages all females.... I worry hubby will have the same thing.

NP & 2Gs- I think the dreams just represent anxieties you have. I had a dream last night that i was far gone then some one, no idea who, but not me had a little boy but he was tiny and very poorly. It was strange.

Pink Claire- The purple and pink are very easy to tell apart. The pink it very bright and very pink, almost illuminous and the purple is a very dark rich purple, mine was more blue.

I feel quite good today to say i had such a crap nights sleep. Have ordered a body pillow from ebay though so looking forwards to that coming.
I also feel starving all the time.


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent bought anything yet, somedays I really panic, but others I think no, you've got plenty of time to sort it!

I am planning to go to a local nct sale in a couple of weeks and also the baby show to kit me out! 

My mum is really superstitious about buying things and I think its wearing off on me, I am not superstititous, but when your told its to early to buy things all the time you just dont bother!

I love salt and vineger discos, yum yum, might have to go buy some at lunch seeing as Ive eaten everything else!

Thanks for the advice Aimee! I will give it a go at some point and let you know. Also what pillow did you get? I am really restless at night and want to buy one but cant decide on which one to get, how much was yours?

Good luck on gender scans everyone whos got them soon.


----------



## AimeeM

Well i got it from ebay and inc delivery it was £18 which was really cheap compared to everywhere else. Here is the link:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PREGNANCY-MA...y_MJ?hash=item335508b71e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I wont by anything for the baby until after 24 weeks as i just don't feel right with doing so as i am very supersticious but even more so if we are right that she is a she!


----------



## randomxx

well good morning everyone how are we all?

NP- i never really paid much attention to the cards just what she was saying to me! but my gran has been ill so just hoping she takes care of herself! 

im not feeling to great today and got work to go to :nope:

ive bought loads ive got the steriliser, moses basket, bottle warmer, bottles, vests, sleepsuits, blankets, a nice fleece type blanket aswell! his bro and fiancee are buying the cot & mattress, my mums buying the pram, ive already got the car seat, his mum wants to buy something big aswell tho not sure theres anything big left!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea told Alex and he wants to send it back cuz he wants a girl lol can see we're gonna have trouble haha

I'm gonna have both if we get a house..in a flat just now and our bedroom is just near the living room so won't need one if we stay here..hoping we get our house tho..


Next time we are in asda gonna buy a few things and just gradually start buying everything..so i don't leave it till the last minute..

My friends are throwing me a baby shower in November just difficult cuz am gonna have bubs in January and it's just after christmas so gonna have it before maybe even in october trying not to have it too close when everyone is rushing round buying christmas presents etc.. xx


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie- did you have your scan with babybond? was it a gender one? and how did u get the 3d picture??? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea was babybond..and was a gender one..when she was scanning me she sometimes switched to 3d as she was scanning me so i could see him lying on the placenta and hiding his face and she printed out all the photos she took..she gave me 10 in all..some 3d some black and white xx


----------



## pinkclaire

wow, thats brilliant you got so many pictures! I paid for a private scan at 15 weeks and only got one pic :-(


----------



## randomxx

i think i'll book my gender scan with them after ive had my 12 week scan! its ages and ages away :cry: x


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's rubbish..you'd think when you're paying you would get loads..xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Your 12 week scan is ages away? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i was gunna say Random. you past 12weeks on your ticker lol xx


----------



## randomxx

remember i got an emergency scan and they put me back about 2 weeks so my scan changed from the 18th of august to the 8th of september! so 2 weeks today until my 12 week scan! i haven't changed my ticker tho as they never gave me my new edd so not doing anything until the scan!


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's rubbish random..good thing about babybond is you can have it from 16 weeks..most places are 22 weeks xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thats pants random----- but still even if they are right. you cant leave us now? xx


----------



## randomxx

i had a rant about it after the emergency scan saying i didn't want to leave the march mummies aren't as friendly or as talkative as us lot! i was assured i could stay even tho it'l be a march baby unless i go early xx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow MS_ thats really good about the photos! :thumbup: hope they are as nice to me next Sat!

Aww random what a sweet, but lets face it, true thing to say about the Feb love bugs! lol xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

I keep getting cramping recently, and sometimes I get pain in a certain area where bubs is... any reason why anyone?? xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh random no need for you to go... im sure some of the late feb mums to be will go over due and have march babies :) xxx

ah i better get started with the house work.. then i need to look online for some maternity clothes.. im living in OH's bloody t-shirts at the moment lol x


----------



## AimeeM

NP- i have the exact same thing, it hurt me to lay on my right side, where baby is, last night.

Random, i remember you saying! :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I had an emergency scan and they put me back, but said it wasnt accurate until 12 weeks ish so they didnt give me a new EDD until I had my dating scan!
I was a January baby but they changed it to february so changed clubs lol and I am glad I did Ive found out loads since being in this one!!

Also Random, once you have your 12 week scan it will fly by, I cant beleive in 3 weeks I will be having my 20 week scan, its gone so fast!


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> That's rubbish..you'd think when you're paying you would get loads..xx

I know I was really disappointed, my OH is in the forces and based away so wanted one for him to take as well at least! Im going to insist at my 20week scan even if I have to pay extra it'll be worth it for him.


----------



## nervouspains

...Wonder when my reading is going to come through?! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I get cramps quite often Nervous, expecially when I am tired and Ive done to much. The uterus is expanding quite quickly at this stage so probably your body grumbling a bit as well?


----------



## nervouspains

Thats what I was wondering :) x


----------



## AimeeM

Has your readiing come through yet np?


----------



## rachyh1990

im still waiting for mine too, i did mine the same day as you nervous!!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Here are a few things iv got so far x

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/cot.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/creamtop.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bluecoats.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/coats.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bbygrows.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/frogs.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/zebraprint.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/snowsuit.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/trainers.jpg


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww they're gorgeous..where did u get your zebra one? xx


----------



## future_numan

Oh, that stuff is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

Suzie it was £4 from asda... they had other stuff like that aswell. but that was the only thing i liked out of the zebra collection x


----------



## mummysuzie22

can't wait to go to asda for clothes..they look so gorgeous xx


----------



## hayley x

whoa just about caught up. Havent been on all day (other than to check on vicky's scan) and you have wrote soooo much :) 

We've been moving into our flat all day, now I'm soooo tired :( we arent going to be there properly til Thurs, so I'm home alone tonight, Richards at work and everyones gone out til Thurs, first time on my own since Alex died :cry:

I love the little bits you got BW :) I cant wait to start buying things, we havent bought anything since before our 12 week scan lol.

What bottle are everyone using this time? We have gone for Avent, I like the look of the MAM ones. I had tommee tippee with Alex but wouldnt really recommend them :shrug: but then again we didnt use them long enough to get a proper view on them. I'm hoping to give BF a shot again, hopefully this baby wont be too lazy to suck. poor alex.

I'm getting so excited for my gender scan now, I still think girl but really dont have a clue.

Oooooh yours is tomorrow BW CANT WAIT!! :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i know how you feel about the moving- just about finished moving our stuff in...bloody knackering even tho i couldnt lift much. being on my feet all day is enough

i used avent with P. so will do again me thinks, i tried to bf P. but she wouldnt have known of it lol. 

i can see you with a girl hayley.. whether you will have a girl this time round.. is yet to be told.. :)

My gender scan is at 6:30pm i wish it where 6:30am i would get up that early for that lol
but hopefully will try and get on and update. OH is taking me shopping after. so if i do post after then it wont b till late 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

I can see what you have written but cant log on from my mobile so can never reply! I have still NOT got my reading??!

Loving the stuff you've bought BW :D :thumbup:

Hayley- whats the new flat like?!

Whooooooo! Im 15 weeks today!! OMG! whoooo! 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie- send her a email on ebay- i had to do that.. and she replied saying she sent it when i didnt get anything in my inbox. she then send me it on ebay! :)

gawd im tired.. woke up sneezing again and my throat really itchying, my skin seems to have got terrible over night the spots where going down.. now there getting big and red again.... ( Ah to have clear skin )... 

hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck with your scan today! My skin is awful, it always seems to flare up again just after its gone down and I start being happy with it! What happened to blooming eh??Is that just a myth?!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks :)

My friend who is 11 weeks preg.. looks glowing- i had never seen someone in pregnancy looking glowing. but when i saw her. her hair was shiny. skin clear. and she just looked healthy lol. me on the other hand i have hair thats like straw. terrible skin and look like death warmed up! i think it would help if i had some colour. im so pale.. think it makes my spots look worse, they say a girl is meant to take away there mothers beauty ( hence the terrible skin ) but im meant to be having a boy.. so shouldnt it be a boy gives back his mothers beauty lol


----------



## nervouspains

My spots all cleared up- and now they have come back! :growlmad:

Marie- I did! I emailed her yesterday evening- no responce...So I have just emailed her again.
Im sure if I gave negative feedback she would respond quickly! :rofl: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Did you hate her after? lol. I would of done! Dont worry I am exactly the same, in fact I knew I was pregnant because my skin went really bad straight away and I got spots where I had never got them before. Didnt even need to do the test! My hair just looks greesy most of the time not shiny! :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> My spots all cleared up- and now they have come back! :growlmad:
> 
> Marie- I did! I emailed her yesterday evening- no responce...So I have just emailed her again.
> Im sure if I gave negative feedback she would respond quickly! :rofl: xx

Oh she will reply.. took her a day to get back to me on ebay. so all in all i waited 4 days.. but make it clear. if she says she did email yours that she bloody well didnt ( she must have so many to do she forgets)

x


----------



## Beautywithin

pinkclaire said:


> Did you hate her after? lol. I would of done! Dont worry I am exactly the same, in fact I knew I was pregnant because my skin went really bad straight away and I got spots where I had never got them before. Didnt even need to do the test! My hair just looks greesy most of the time not shiny! :blush:

i did hate her when she said..you ok you dont look very well lol another reason to hate her is.. she can eat what she wants.. and get back into her size 8 jeans 2 weeks after birth... me on the other hand was lucky to fit in to a size 18 after i had my daughter

iv never suffered from spots either.. but my diet has always been good. uptill i got preg. so i guess the not eating healthy is playing a big part in the terrible skin and the weight gain


----------



## rachyh1990

i am he same nervouspains i ordered tht reading off ebay the sam day as you and have emailed her and gt no reply!!!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh gosh my skin is doing my head in at the moment. There is a little clusrer of spots on my chin tha\t just dont seem to be going!
I also keep sneezing in the morning which never happens usually as i don't have hayfever or anything.

The ebay lady says that her email can go in to the spam folder so do you have a spam filter on your email or anything? How many days has it been?

I have been having more weird dreams. Last night i had another scan and saw the boy bits but went back again and saw the girl bits lol. It was the first time i had a dream with anything female in it!


----------



## AimeeM

Hey something may have happened to her!! Who knows?


----------



## rachyh1990

its been 2 days, but still i wanted the reading by tomorrow when i am having my gender scan!!! lol no its not in my junk mail folder as ive checked xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I think if she cant do them by 24 hours or how ever long she states in her advertisment, then she should say they will be done with in 3 days or whatever. then maybe people wouldnt end up getting annoyed


----------



## nervouspains

Iv checked too.

Glad im not the only one then Rachy lol xx


----------



## rachyh1990

"My internet is not working at the moment until I can sort a new provider. I therefore have no net access at home so shall be using my mum's PC every few days to catch up with work and answer emails etc...so if you don't immediately get a reply to any email you send or question you ask, this is why so please bear with me ! thanks Victoria"

just noticed this on her ebay page!! noo i wanted my reading before my scan :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Did you hate her after? lol. I would of done! Dont worry I am exactly the same, in fact I knew I was pregnant because my skin went really bad straight away and I got spots where I had never got them before. Didnt even need to do the test! My hair just looks greesy most of the time not shiny! :blush:
> 
> i did hate her when she said..you ok you dont look very well lol another reason to hate her is.. she can eat what she wants.. and get back into her size 8 jeans 2 weeks after birth... me on the other hand was lucky to fit in to a size 18 after i had my daughter
> 
> iv never suffered from spots either.. but my diet has always been good. uptill i got preg. so i guess the not eating healthy is playing a big part in the terrible skin and the weight gainClick to expand...

I suppose its all side effects and as long as we all have healthy babies it will be well worth the suffering!

Literally just after I sent that to you BW, my mum sent me a message saying you looked posititvely glowing last night! :haha: I think shes trying to make me feel better as I am always winging about it. I just thought it was funny her timing bless her!


----------



## 3 girlies

im tired today, had yet another late night last night, be glad when this wedding is over!!

my bump has definately grown! i wore a top yesterday that has "mind the bump" written on it lol

is anyone feeling kicks & movement yet?


----------



## AimeeM

I am feeling nothing yet :( had a listen with the doppler this morning and the baby has moved up loads. I kind of expected to feel some flutters now with it being my second but i suppose i am not even 15 weeks yet so will kind of expect it maybe around 17 weeks. Oh yeah that is very soon :D


----------



## Beautywithin

2 girlies said:


> im tired today, had yet another late night last night, be glad when this wedding is over!!
> 
> my bump has definately grown! i wore a top yesterday that has "mind the bump" written on it lol
> 
> is anyone feeling kicks & movement yet?

I am last few days for sure, last night i woke up sneezing ( gawd knows how many times ) and i felt this big ripple. think bubs was trying to say mum dont wake me up!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol opps I didnt notice that lol.

I dont think I will until im about 20 weeks... :( lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have felt a few flutters but not alot at all, i was hoping to feel something by now!!


----------



## Beautywithin

pinkclaire said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Did you hate her after? lol. I would of done! Dont worry I am exactly the same, in fact I knew I was pregnant because my skin went really bad straight away and I got spots where I had never got them before. Didnt even need to do the test! My hair just looks greesy most of the time not shiny! :blush:
> 
> i did hate her when she said..you ok you dont look very well lol another reason to hate her is.. she can eat what she wants.. and get back into her size 8 jeans 2 weeks after birth... me on the other hand was lucky to fit in to a size 18 after i had my daughter
> 
> iv never suffered from spots either.. but my diet has always been good. uptill i got preg. so i guess the not eating healthy is playing a big part in the terrible skin and the weight gainClick to expand...
> 
> I suppose its all side effects and as long as we all have healthy babies it will be well worth the suffering!
> 
> Literally just after I sent that to you BW, my mum sent me a message saying you looked posititvely glowing last night! :haha: I think shes trying to make me feel better as I am always winging about it. I just thought it was funny her timing bless her!Click to expand...


Aww good ole mum! but i bet you do.. we seem to see ourselfs differently to what others see... x


----------



## Beautywithin

2 girlies said:


> i have felt a few flutters but not alot at all, i was hoping to feel something by now!!

i havent been feeling it regular, just every now and then. they do say with each pregnancy its meant to happen sooner. but i was about 17 weeks when i first felt flutters with P.. so guess its not always true


----------



## pinkclaire

Ive just started feeling my first movements. I would describe it more like a bubble popping, or someone flicking me very gently inside. They've been getting gradually stronger since friday and last night my OH was listening on the doppler and I felt him/her move and OH looked at me and said the heartbeat as moved and I actually knew cos I felt him/her do it! It actually made me jump a little at work yesterday as its very low down and I wasnt expecting it. made me giggle to myself! Great feeling though, making it feel all real now! 

But then from my LMP date I am 17+ 6 weeks, but got put back slightly at my dating scan.


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies why oh why am i still shattered after 12hrs sleep :sleep:

my face was really bad but i went and switched make-up to mineral stuff i paid a fourtune for it but my skin has cleared up loads (touch hairy wood) think its because im not using a liquid/cream foundation

BW- woohoo scan today scan today scan today and the stuff you've bought is lovely

NP & Rachy- hope you get your prediction soon


----------



## Beautywithin

does anyone know with babybond. do you need to bring all your notes from the MW and hos? i didnt have to with the last scans iv had. but they havent been with bb


----------



## 3 girlies

i have booked a 4d scan :happydance:

its on 16th October at 10am!! I still have to stay on team yellow but i dont care, still get to see my babys face which is good enough for me! :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Yay! Who knows 2girlies- maybe baby will want to give you a sneeky peek lol.

Oooh I cant wait for my gender scan! I am getting excited! Wish it was this Sat!

Still not heard from the reading women! :( Oooh I was really looking forward to receiving that yesterday! lol

I have just been reading the birth stories, makes me really excited for whats going to come in 2010!

Im going to get my engagment ring resized on the weekend, well hopefully, it cost OH over 2g!! So he said if the jeweller thinks it will move the diamonds he wont let me get it resized! Ummm hello, I have already told you I need it resized to go in front of my wedding ring lol.

For the girlies that have had LO's before, while wearing a ring, did you find you could still wear it? Or had your fingers really bloated _that_ much?

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) hope everyone's ok :D 3 hours till your scan BW :happydance: I'm really excited :D Cant wait to know for definate.

How has everyones day been? I saw my midwife for my 16 week appointment today, it went really well. She talked me through the CONI scheme and told me about what I should expect. She asked how my counselling was going and if I was happy with the amount I was getting :) all results came back ok for my bloods, dont have the down syndrom results yet for some reason they hadnt come through but she is finding out for me. My bp was the best its ever been since having Alex 122/68 I'm soooo pleased :D see her again on my 20 week scan day :happydance:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Hi Callie :hi:

eee I'm excited for my scan too, everytime I think of it I get all butterflies :D Not long to go though now :D 

When I was pregnant with Alex I could wear my rings until about 32 weeks then I started to swell :(

Ooooh my midwife listened to babys heartbeat today, she said it sounds really happy in there :D and she heard it kick :cloud9: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

whats the CONI scheme? Glad your bp is normal again :)


----------



## randomxx

yeah whats the CONI scheme????


2girlies i think you will be able to tell on the 4d scan what your having! i was thinking i wonder if its possible to phone up the scan place and request they let you know what your having without telling OH as in put a note on your records saying refer to baby as he or she when doing the scan!

been feeling pretty crappy today was sick this morning but nothing again since then touch wood! hows everyone else 
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

my niece has a 4d scan & she didnt find out, i think they just focus on the face more :shrug: 

Hayley did you have a 4d scan with alex? Do you think at 24 weeks they will be able to hide the sex? i'm asking you as you seem to be a scan fan lol!!


----------



## nervouspains

LOl- hayley the scan fan lol.

Thanks for telling me about the rings :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: love it, scan fan :D

Yes we had a 4d scan with Alex (of course) and we had ours at 27 weeks and didnt even see his sex in the 4d mode only 2d when she went under his bum, so I think its safe to say you can have the scan without knowing, unless you really want to know and ring her in advance and ask her to slip up LOL.

CONI scheme is Care Of Next Infant, its for familes who have had a SIDS baby. Its a great scheme, gives me more confidence.

:rofl: loving it 'scan fan' hahaha xxx


----------



## hayley x

ps some piccies are on my fb of his 4d scan have a look, dont see much past the shoulders xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

they are great hayley, really clear. I'm excited, cant wait to see my baby. i took the earliest appointment as im impatient lol!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies my you guys have been busy!! lol

can't remember who asked but no you don't need your hospital notes for babybond..

xx


----------



## hayley x

I cant wait to see your piccies :) I love 4d scans :happydance: October really isnt too far away. I think I'm going to have mine 2 days after our wedding so I can have my new name on the scan pics :) I will be 28+2. I would have one a week if I could xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

mine is in just over 7 weeks. :happydance:

i had to beg paul though, i think hes looking forward to it now.


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck at your scan bw, i am off for a bit but ill be on later once the rugrats are asleep!


----------



## nervouspains

Ooooh only 2 hours for BW!

Im going to log on through the mobilly to have a look what she says :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm off now too, OH has work tonight so better get back and cook his tea :D

I'll try and pop on to catch up on BW :D 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening, chat tomorrow if not tonight xxx


----------



## samzi

i still dont know when my darn 19 week/gender scan is!!! silly hopsital!


----------



## nervouspains

I got my results from the reading...

Apparently I am having a .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
GIRL! lol

We will wait and see! :D
And Ramblin & BW also predictied this... Is it for this pregnancy though?!
Or maybe it was picked up from my last?! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Also... I remember BW had a reading- did she pridict a boy? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah, is that the result you were expecting Nervous?


----------



## nervouspains

No lol, I am sooooo sure im having a boy lol, well only 1 weeks and 3 days until we find out! lol.
Oooh I was so sure im having a little man- until the girls started saying they think im having a girl lol, and then this reading says girl, im all confused now! lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

What makes you sure its Boy? Just wondering in case I can relate to anything lol.


----------



## AimeeM

I was the same NP!! I would say boy but the ebay lady, ramblinghaggis and BW all say girl for me!!


----------



## randomxx

oooh NP i did change my prediction to girl remember lets hope im right!

well i like Logan and Max if im on team blue and Lilly and Brooke if on team pink what do you'se prefer??? 


xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

We're thinking Lily if pink, that Lily Allen has a lot to answer for in my house! (I chose boys name so OH chose Girls!)


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, Just a 'mothers intuition' I was right with my first pregnancy- a girl :D

Oooh but the girls have cuffuzzled me! lol I cant wait to know for sure though- Il be happy either way, my little man, or little princess :cloud9: Il just be pleased to have a healthy LO.
Still, I cant stop thinking about fluffy pink princess dresses :rofl:

I love Max- thats the boys names we have choosen :cloud9:
Well the only one we can both agree on lol.

I like Brooke, I really liked the name Lily too- until my mum said they use that for another term for a girls 'lily' :blush: lol she put me off it :( lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Im logging off now girls, although I will be back on later to read BW's update! Speak tomorrow, have a good nights ladies xxxxxx


----------



## randomxx

so we could end up with either 2 love bug's called Max or 2 called Lily lol! 

pinkclaire whats your boys name???

NP i know what you mean about just knowing lol i just know bubs is a boy but that could be because of the psychic tho i get a wee niggle every now and then that bubs is a girl hmmm only time will tell!


----------



## randomxx

BW where are you i want to know what team your on hurry hurry hurry man im soooo impatient lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i wanna know too, i am thinking that shes still going to be on team blue!!


----------



## rachyh1990

ive just got my reading back and it also said girl but i am thinking its a boy. I only have to wait till tomorrow for my scan :D xxxx


----------



## randomxx

think we would all be pretty shocked if she came back and said team pink!

rachy hmmm i wonder both you and NP think boy yet she says girlwonder who's wrong 

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

well I am thinking girl on my intuition bit OH is convinced it's a boy! Random, the boys name is James, we're pretty much decided on that. OH calls the bum Jimmy so James is very natural to us!

BW where are you?!!! I've taken a quick break fro
tea making to find out lol. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow rachy, what time is it?!!


----------



## pinkclaire

well I am thinking girl on my intuition bit OH is convinced it's a boy! Random, the boys name is James, we're pretty much decided on that. OH calls the bump Jimmy so James is very natural to us!

BW where are you?!!! I've taken a quick break fro
tea making to find out lol. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow rachy, what time is it?!!


----------



## 3 girlies

rachyh1990 said:


> ive just got my reading back and it also said girl but i am thinking its a boy. I only have to wait till tomorrow for my scan :D xxxx

good luck tomorrow, what time is it?


----------



## rachyh1990

my scan is at 4pm tomorrow but i wont be back till about 8ish, but may be able to log in on my phone and update you all. its a 4d gender scan i cannot wait to see my LO again :D xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Well there is nooooo doubt about it.. he is defo a boy.. got a excellent shot of his willie lol...so pleased i will now have one of each! :) x


----------



## rachyh1990

Yay bw :)


----------



## teal

Congratulations Beautywithin!!! :happydance: x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations!!! So exciting!!


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations Beautywithin :happydance: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yey for the blue bump :D


----------



## bitepeach

Congrats beautywithin , a lovely blue bump :)


----------



## randomxx

BW why on earth did you wait until i left for asda before you posted :growlmad: Congrats on the blue bump tho im really pleased for you!

i have just had a kfc a large twister meal, small popcorn chicken and corn on the cob mmmmmmmmm was great hehe but i now feel like a fatty boom boom :blush:


----------



## samzi

omg random that sounds yum! i could just do that even tho ive had pizza tonight and chilli :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hehe random, I've just eaten two of the biggest portions of lasagna and still had room for jam sponge and custard! Food glorious food! Then winged about how fat I am on facebook, oh the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## bitepeach

Gender prediction came back , boy :) , now I realllly wanna find out


----------



## hayley x

Ooooh KFC sounds lovely right now, why do I fancy that when I really enjoyed my tea :shrug: I had sausages mash broccoli and cheese sauce to help the broccoli go down lol.

and I've started on my iron tabs, have to take 1 twice aday :saywhat:

hope everyones having a good evening :) xxx


----------



## randomxx

girlies i must say it was absolutely lovely i enjoyed every minute of it i also have eclairs and jam and cream donut things tho not had any of them yet :blush: this baby certainly likes its junk food lol

i have just emailed someone on here who thinks by me answering some questions she can suggest names i'd like i'll let you know what she replies when she does lol!

bite are you having a gender scan??


----------



## hayley x

whos that :shrug: I'm intreiged (sp)


----------



## randomxx

i think shes only 16 but shes got a thread in baby names called laura's name shop at least thats what i think it was! i like the names Logan or Max and Lilly or Brooke so we will see if she gives me anything remotely like them lol!

i tell u this baby brain is murder i served a regular customer a lager instead of a light today tried to give someones change to the wrong person twice :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Me too...


----------



## randomxx

pinkclaire said:


> Me too...

what was the me too... to???

its a pity you arent in Scotland one of the scan places up here give a discount to army families think its 25% if OH is here and 50% if hes posted in afghan or iraq or something like that 

xx


----------



## hayley x

randomxx said:


> i think shes only 16 but shes got a thread in baby names called laura's name shop at least thats what i think it was! i like the names Logan or Max and Lilly or Brooke so we will see if she gives me anything remotely like them lol!
> 
> i tell u this baby brain is murder i served a regular customer a lager instead of a light today tried to give someones change to the wrong person twice :wacko:

have you not thought she might just stalk all your posts to see what names you've said you like :shrug: just a thought xxx


----------



## randomxx

i have thought of that lol but that would take her ages i reckon uch we will see what she says xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies...yayyy bw!! Welcome to the blue team!! 

Good luck tomorrow for ur gender scan..can't wait to hear what you're having..

I like the names:
Kieran
Kian
Connor
Ashton-leading at moment
Kellan
Mylo
Marlow
Cory
Jaxon

Whats ur fav out of these? Middle name will be Andrew and another Name so 2 middle names xx


----------



## randomxx

think i'd need to know the second name before i made my decision mummysuzie xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

You mean last name? It's Nugent xx


----------



## randomxx

okay then well i like Jaxon Andrew Nugent and Ashton Andrew Nugent

i wouldn't go with cory ive got a friend whos called that and even tho i love him to bits and hes great he can be a right pain in the a**e sometimes xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies!! me and OH had a argument last night, i got right worked up.. :( we are ok now. but i still feel stressed about it... 

to top it off iv got an ear ache and my throat hurts...seeing as we couldnt go shopping last night hopefully going later

hope everyone else is well

good luck with you scan rach! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey girls,

Congrats BW, glad I saw your staus last night! :D

Im really worried... Hopefully il see a midwife later... but since Yesterday morning I cant find the babys heart beating :( Iv been searching for 20 min at a time, twice last night and once this morning, and nothing, im really worried :cry:
xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Good luck with the scan Rach- did you get your reading yesterday too? (il have to look back to see if you commented lol)

I am seeing the midwife at 9.50, so fingers crossed she will hear something :) xx


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Me too...
> 
> what was the me too... to???
> 
> its a pity you arent in Scotland one of the scan places up here give a discount to army families think its 25% if OH is here and 50% if hes posted in afghan or iraq or something like that
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Morning random! Sorry the Me 2 was to the being intrigued about the baby names things, but think you wrote yours while I was writing back!

Although the baby brain is 'me to' as well! I actually forgot how old I was this week it took me ages to work out! Its rediculous! 

I never knew that about Scotland! Why cant they do that down here :-( I might pay for one in December when hes back (seems so long away :cry: ) but I will be around 30 -32 weeks then, can you still have the 4d ones then anyone know?


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Good luck with the scan Rach- did you get your reading yesterday too? (il have to look back to see if you commented lol)
> 
> I am seeing the midwife at 9.50, so fingers crossed she will hear something :) xx

Good luck Rach!

Also good Luck Nervous, sending you good vibes, I am sure everything is fine though let us know asap! xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Random i like your choices Just would like to pick one so i can start calling him it and get used to it..

Am sure it's just hiding Nervous..when i was at midwifes the other day it took her 15 minutes to find it and even even then was faint cuz it was hiding all the way down..wen are you seeing the midwife? 

Glad you and oh have made up now BW..need to take pics and shows us what you buy!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Mummysuzie- i LOVE keiran but oh knows someone with that name so wont let us have it. If it was up to me Keiron would be our boys name.

NP- Try not to worry, the baby is probably so active that he/she is just moving away so fast you can catch them. Hope the app with the MW goes well xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Mummysuzie- i LOVE keiran but oh knows someone with that name so wont let us have it. If it was up to me Keiran would be our boys name.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls, im leaving in 10 mins, il be on just after 10... xx

Also- boys names I love all the below but OH doesnt! :growlmad:

Bradley
Scott
Kyle
Nathan- Nate for short
Jimmy

oh but we have a new girls name that we love- Lacey :cloud9: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

It's so hard to pick one lol..for Alex we had Kai and called him that all the way through then people started putting us off it so was sitting in hospital waiting to be taken down to be put on potossin and we decided to write a list a-z of boys names and we closed our eyes and picked one lol that's how indecisive i am lol this time we're not gonna tell anyone our name till he is born xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo those names are lovely Nervous..so hard to pick one lol good luck xx


----------



## AimeeM

NP- I totally love Nathan :D We have had this one picked out since the last pregnancy, i love the nickname Natty for it!

I also love Bradley and so does OH but the area he grew up in is called Bradley and it is a bit rough so that one is off the list plus i don't like the nickname Brad whic i assume hw would get called.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol! All the reasons behind the names thats why OH doesnt like them either lol.

Just came back- everything is fine! babys hb was going ten to the dozen on her doppler :cloud9: xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and the MW said- sometimes they move away because apparently the doppler tickes them and they dont like it! hehe! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww that is fantastic news! Isn't it amazing how the midwivws can find them straight away.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Aimee :D

I know! :) lol made me feel a bit of a plonka lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

Heres my scan pics from yday

first pic you can see his willie.. second pic of his foot 

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/babyscanpic.jpg


----------



## nervouspains

Taawit tatwooo lol hey baby lol.

Loving the piccys :D!

Look at his foot! :)

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww those are well cute pics :) Congrats chick xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww they're gorgeous and clear pics!!

Glad everything went well Nervous..that's exactly why i didnt buy a doppler lol

xx


----------



## leelee

Congrats BW!


----------



## pinkclaire

Nervous, Thats brilliant news. I used my doppler on Tuesday night and the baby moved as soon as I put it on, I actually felt them this time wahoo! So that would make sense!


Also my bumps called jimmy at the moment hehe OH doesnt car whether its a boy or girl its still jimmy!

BW, great pics! Cant wait til my next scan! Just over 2 weeks, yes!


----------



## randomxx

NP- i like Nathan glad baby is okay!

Pink- its only one scanning place in Perth that does it but on the website there is places all over the country but i checked them for Bath and stuff and its only Perth that seem to do the discount :shrug: 

BW- loving the pics

i was thinking how good it would be if we arranged somewhere to meet up which is kind of central next year once all the babies are here would anyone be up for it??

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah Random, thank you so much! That would be too good to be true for them to do discount. Mind you, there is not many military folk around Bath also would make sense. People look at my OH like hes a leppa when they find out what job he does down here! Its disgusting, dont understand it at all! I never realised how ignorant people can be...


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> i was thinking how good it would be if we arranged somewhere to meet up which is kind of central next year once all the babies are here would anyone be up for it??
> 
> xx

Sounds like a great idea to me, why not!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I would be up for that random xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Brilliant idea random :) x count me in


----------



## randomxx

woohoo lets see who's all up for it

pink if i get the number you could always phone them and find out if they offer it????


----------



## pinkclaire

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/oldwivestales/ just did this, cant really answer the bump questions yet but quite a bit of fun!

Random, yeah thats a good idea, most places are embarrassed to say they dont when you ask! thank you xx


----------



## randomxx

can you pm me the first part of your postcode please x


----------



## nervouspains

Me too! I deffo be up for that!

We should meet up with our big bellys and then our big babies lol :D xxx


----------



## nervouspains

thanks for the quiz Pink- apparently I have a 60% chance of a boy and 40% girl.
The other day I did a test like this and guess what result I got.... 50/50! :rofl: xx


----------



## randomxx

i got the same 60/40 60boy 40girl but only time will tell lol xx


----------



## randomxx

suppose its just trying to figure out wheres central for everyone we could do newcastle i hear the shopping there is pretty good lol! reckon i'd make a weekend of it and stay in a travel lodge or somewhere cheap like that thats if we do it at a weekend lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yea id probably stay in a hotel too- OH will want to tag along, but not when we meet up lol.

Well I live near the bottom on the right on the map near london lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Just think we will be a big group of pregnant women lol! This morning when I saw the MW, parent craft was on and OH said he had never seen so many of 'them' in one place lmao xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I thought it was a good bit of fun anyway! I am team yellow so good to see what they think! Mine came out 50/50 so not much information! I seemed to have all the boy symptons first tri and all the girl symptoms 2nd tri so maybe my baby will be 'confused' lol.

Would be good to meet. I am sure we can all make a way up there would be good to compare bumps, etc! Ive been to the metro centre a few years ago and that was pretty good for shopping!


----------



## Beautywithin

ah your not a million miles from me callie xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah my OH would probs come aswell! well if we are doing newcastle for the metro centre we could meet end of november beginning of december get a bit of xmas shopping in x


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> yeah my OH would probs come aswell! well if we are doing newcastle for the metro centre we could meet end of november beginning of december get a bit of xmas shopping in x

What a good idea, and you can all tell me what prams you've got cos no doubt I still wont of chosen by then and you can help me :winkwink:


----------



## nervouspains

I know BW- I dont think im that far- prob an hours drive! How far from Bluewater are you? x


----------



## Beautywithin

Ten min drive!! :) ohhh we defo gunna have to meet now x


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh yes! I live about an hours drive from there :D xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i dont mind bluewater. but always seem to get lost round there.. lakeside is more my cuppa tea xx


----------



## nervouspains

I havent been there! I really want to go! :D

Just been out on lunch and have bought Angel a memory box, well not an offical one, its a big round me to you bear pink box :)
In my aviator, I have what I have up in the lounge, and althoguh I dont want to forget about her, I do want to put it in a box, that I can just go to :)
I can put the flower and photo frame in there, her scan photos, the bear we bought her, and the little stocking that we bought her last xmas. I also bought her a russian dolls set (each pressie was bought to mark each happy scan) and I dont know wheather to put this in the box as well, or keep out for this LO? 
I will put a little top we bought for her away in it too.

I did buy other items when I was pregnant with Angel, but as they are more neautual, I dont feel as much of a connection of them for Angel as I do with certain items.

xxx


----------



## randomxx

NP i think thats a lovely idea to put everything in the box i thik you should either out it in the box or give it to the LO as a present from its big sister but one that gets kept good if you get me???


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random, thats a lovely idea, i didnt think about that :cloud9: xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah you could keep it on a shelf or something in LO room and tell it that its a special present that its big sister wanted it to have because she loved him/her lots that way it wont ever forget and will prob end up cherishing it as much as you do hunni xx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Thanks random, thats a lovely idea, i didnt think about that :cloud9: xx


I think that is a brilliant idea as well x


----------



## pinkclaire

Need some support today. A a really sweet nice kind lad died from the regiment where my OH was based in the Army before he joined Royal Marines died in Afganistan last friday and his body has been flown back today. He was only 18 and one of those people who always makes an impact on you, always smiling and happy and so friendly.

So I am upset becuase he has died and was such a lovely lad, and also because my OH is due to go in April next year when our baby will be only 2 months old.

When this lad died, a sargent from another regiment went back to help him and died in a secondary explosion while trying to help him, he had a 4 month old daughter. Its so upsetting, and although I know we have been hearing for a while, with it being a person I knew has really hit home to me and the fact that I could be in this exact same situation next year. The job my OH is doing he will be in very dangerous situations the whole time. I am trying to justify it by the fact he is doing all this training now to keep him safe but the most unrational thoughts are going through my mind now.

Anyone got any words of wisdom or just something funny to cheer me up! (I think they all think Im mad at work sat here crying at my desk!)


----------



## randomxx

didn't want to put in the same post as my last think that would of been insensitive when we were talking about Angel! 

so anyone thats interested in Newcastle for november time i had a quick peek and for the last weekend in november checking in on sat and out on sun the cheapest double room in the hotels seems to be £50 but the seem quite reasonable 

xx


----------



## randomxx

claire hunni you cant change whats going to happen and you will only make yourself and LO ill with worrying to much about things that are out of your control! its terrible what has happened to all of the service men over there but you have to think of the number that have came home unharmed compared to those that have been killed! 

Fate can play a cruel hand every now and then but we cant control what it has in store for us! A regular in my work a lovely man the kindest and most honest man ive ever met battled cancer and looked as tho he was on the road to recovery all his hair came back and he died on sat night very quickly of a blood clot! What happened to all the soldiers that have been killed is terrible but they are out there fighting for the greater good im not saying i agree with the war but they are helping eradicate these terrorists that caused 9/11 and the london bombings! 

hope noone takes offence to anything i have said i really didnt mean any offence xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls, I love it random :kiss:

xxx

Hey pink- im so sorry ot hear that hun :hugs:
makes me so sad when I see it on the telly, I cried last time when the cars where driving through :(

xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks girlies, I knew you lot would know what to say. Its a cruel cruel world isnt it, such tragic things happen to such lovely people (meaning you as well nervous I read your link my heart goes out to you). Lets just say I may need my new bnb friends next April when he goes, but we've got to get there yet and so many more important things to worry about xx


----------



## randomxx

good girl claire i think we should have the baby meet in April that way you have something to look forward to in that month aswell xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thats a good idea random :D xx


----------



## randomxx

im just full of good ideas today :haha:

nervous i wanted to say to you i know you probably will be doing this anyway but at xmas and LO bday will you make sure theres always a present from their big sister to them! i know it may sound silly me saying to you but my mum had a stillborn daughter before i was born and i only found out about my sister when i was a teenager because someone else mentioned it i dont even know her name and that really hurt me so hope you get why i was saying! 

really really hope you dont take that the wrong way or anything xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I was thinking that, I even thought to myself 'She should do the lotto today' lol

Yes I deffo understand what you are saying, and I feel bad that I am putting her 'away' so to speak by putting these things in her memory box, but I know that she will always be around, so I no longer feel I need them out.
I feel like, others may think im trying to forget her, or push her away by putting her flower pot away, but im not. Every time I see something with 'Angel' written on- I automatically think of her.
I want to keep everything clean and together so that when this LO (and hopefully others!) are older, i can show and tell them all about her :) 

I am so sorry to hear about your sister, and for the way you found out :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I suppose everyone deals with things differently and you can only do what feels right to you at the time. Grief does strange things to you. My dad died when I was 14 and my lil sis was 12 of cancer. the only way we could deal with it was to put to the back of our minds. Not in a bad way, his pictures and everything are still out but he's not talked about that often. That doesnt mean we dont think about him everyday! Even some of my closest friends dont realise until years later that this is what happened and it took me 6 months to tell OH, people just presume my mum and dad split and I dont see him anymore. 

When you've been through bad things you can only deal with them how you can and it sounds to me nervous that you have dealt with this in a really positive way and you have some fantastic ideas about dealing with it xx


----------



## randomxx

your not putting her away your putting them into safe keeping her own special place so as nothing happens to them because you know what LO are like when they get on their feet pulling at everything! you could always put her flower on a shelf in the nursey with the russian dolls kind of like for baby to know shes watching over him/her ( had to add the her there totally forgot hehe) but either is good your just keeping them safe xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks pink, am so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:
My father passed away when I was 3 months- he got run over, and left :cry: Some nasty people in this world.
Im lucky enough to have a wonderful Dad now though, he has been with me since I was 5 so I dont really know any diffrent.

I feel like I am, well I dont know how to word this without it sounding the wrong way... I just feel like I am ready to 'move on'? :shrug: now, I dont feel the need to have her flower pot out anymore, I know she is with me, and dont need items out to represent her, if you understand what I mean? xxx


----------



## randomxx

NP i completly understand what you mean and dont worry about what other people think people that know you know how much Angel means to you xx


----------



## pinkclaire

yeah completely, and your little girl would want you to be happy not sad! You've got a little girl or boy on the way to look forward to and she would want you to be happy x

ps sorry to hear about your dad as well xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :hugs: :kiss: :friends: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow i got 100% chance of a boy on that quiz lol!

Edit- So sorry i just read throung the rest of the posts and how insensitive of me :(

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

oh well you better get used to the name Nathan then hehe wait what did your cabbage predict? and BW's cards?? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

is rach back yet!! This is like waiting to go for own scan lol hate waiting xx


----------



## AimeeM

Everything says girl, cabbage test, BW's cards, ebay ladies cards, Ramblinghaggis cards. The psycic lady in town...

The ring test said boy though and i feel and look exactly the same as i did with Kayden and my mum said when she had me and my sister her pregnancies were the same plus i have the same cravings and taste buds too, and i have a feeling boy. Also the results of the cabbage test have been wrong for a lot of people when i googled it (lol)

But... i very much believe in tarot ans psychics so believe it is more likely to be a girl.


----------



## Beautywithin

i did believe in psychics. untill sally morgan lol and she is meant to be good x


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah true...

Well 3 sets of cards say girl and 1 psychic.

1 psychic said boy and she also got the month that i would conceive in right.

I said to DH last night that what on earth am i going to obsess over after we find out the sex! I think it will be the birth and buying stuff :)


----------



## Beautywithin

You are good for waiting till 20 weeks. this time round i just couldnt.. :)


----------



## My Angel Skye

Please can I join.

My bubs is due 26th Feb 2010

Thank you.

Lucie xx


----------



## AimeeM

I might cave in yet and book a private one.....


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Lucie and welcome :)


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> I might cave in yet and book a private one.....

do it do it do it! x


----------



## Beautywithin

welcome Lucie. thats my daughers bday :)


----------



## bitepeach

AimeeM said:


> I might cave in yet and book a private one.....

I think i probably will too


----------



## My Angel Skye

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## sparkle_bump

Hi all, my baby is due 3rd Feb and I was looking to talk to others who were going through the same thigs around the same time :)


----------



## Beautywithin

hi sparkle im due the 4th :) x


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> I might cave in yet and book a private one.....
> 
> do it do it do it! xClick to expand...

I think i might, the peer pressure is just getting too much :D


----------



## AimeeM

Hi sparkle bump :wave:

BW- DH is thinking about it. I think he will say yes. I wont be 16 weeks till a week on monday so pleanty of time to book it!


----------



## rachyh1990

Hello everyone, its a girl, shockingly the ebay clarvoyant women was right!!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow so probably a girl for me 2 then!!

She was right for BW too!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls Yay i can log on through the mobile! Hi and welcome to the newbies!  Aimee yes do it! Lol. Omg rachy! Fab news! Oh gosh i wonder if im having a girl now? Only 9 more days! Lol. I tried putting away Angels things, and as i closed the lid, i had a little break down! :( so we have got one of her scan piccys out in a frame that says Angel on, so im happy with that. Oh i so cant wait for my gender scan now! Lol xXx


----------



## Beautywithin

what a shock rach but congrats on your pink bumo

it seems ebay lady is pretty spot on :)

here is my bump at 17weeks

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/mewithbumpie.jpg


----------



## randomxx

:hi: and welcome to all the newbies you'll have great fun in here its the chattiest friendliest group ive joined :kiss: 

NP :hugs::hugs:

Rachy congrats on your pink bump

Aimee book it book it book it for the bugs :haha: 

i think im going to have one at 16weeks if i can convince OH

so before i say to OH who is all up for meet in Newcastle for a bit of xmas shopping at the Metro (but mainly just to meet each other) either last w.e in Nov or first w.e in Dec (think weekends are easier for oh's to get time off work and us)


----------



## randomxx

BW lovely bump pic xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks-random

Yes Aimee book it.. dont think we can wait till your 20weeks to find out. :) x


----------



## randomxx

nope defo cant wait until then heehee

BW are you up for a meet??


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes random- if its gunna b in nov. will give me time to save :) x


----------



## randomxx

me 2 thought end of nov beginning of dec that way we get time to save pennies for xmas shopping hehe x


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, havent posted much today, hope you are all well. its my twins wedding tomorrow so doubt i will be on here, hope you all have a great weekend & hopefully i will catch up over the weekend at some point!! xxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies.. Wow you guys have been busy!!

Congrats Rachy!!! 2 boys and 1 girl so far...

Won't be able to make the meet this year unfortunately..have so much stuff going on then and i work every saturday..but you will all have to take a big group picture and send it to me so i can see you all..

Def up for the one next year tho..

Did you go shopping BW? Wanna see what you bought!! lol

Can't believe am 17 weeks tomorrow!! it's flying by xx

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Enjoy the wedding 2girlies!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

No we havent been shopping yet.. got a few bits online today so will post them when they arrive! i like the idea of shopping just cant b bothered to wake around the shops lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Loving the bump marie!! :D

Random-End of Nov would be good for me hun! Or maybe first weekend in Dec... After payday? lol

Have a great day today 2girlies- weather looks lovely outside! Its sunny here :)

oh BW! I love seeing what you have bought! lol

Heres some piccys of the things we have bought so far :)

I am so wondering if im having a mini-me now lol

The bear all in one is age 3-6 months, which is why it looks so big lol
Also, as you can see from the cardi and boy coloured bibs - I am pridicting a boy lol :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Nervous they are all gorgeous..i have a feeling boys are gonna dominate the love bugs
 
I ordered a pair of tigger pajamas off asda yesterday they are adorable.. 

So can't be bothered going to work today..it's the highland games here biggest in the world so our wee town is full of tourists..

Can't believe am 17 weeks today..anyone else think this pregnancy is flying by? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone! Oh I missed a lot last night, I was at a meal for my sisters birthday.

Feeling a lot happier today after yesterday! How you all feeling? 

Welcome Sparkle and Lucie, I am due the 2nd of Feb!

Aimee, I think you should book the scan as well! Think of the lovely pics we can all see as well hehe.

Congrats on your girl Rachy! and nice bump BW, Mine is rubbish, I'll get a piccie soon. 

Im def up for meeting in late Nov/Dec, hopefully I will of started mat leave by then as well! Cant wait I am leaving as soon as I can lol.

I love all the clothes you've been buying! Put me to shame, I havent got anything yet! 

Pregnancy is definately flying back, I would be 18 weeks today by my LMP but scan put me back so have to wait til tuesday for the next week and the extra wait kills me!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry how rude of me!!! Welcome Sparkle and Lucie and congratulations!! 

Am the same Pink i've only bought a few outfits..going to go in a couple of weeks and buy some more..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

that makes me feel better Mummysuzie! My mum is really superstitious about buying things and whenever I look at stuff she says ooh bit soon to buying things like that! Makes me feel bad so I end up not buying them! I am going to buy my pram soon though if I ever decide which one I want lol.


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..as i see it buying things aren't gonna make something happen if something is gonna happen it will happen..i got my big silver cross pram and breast feeding pump..bottle warmer..my mums gonna buy my pram for me so greatful about that..am so lost on what sizes to buy cuz baby is gonna be born 2 weeks early..alex was 14 days late and he was only 8lbs 1oz so am so confused lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Which silver cross one did you buy? I dont believe in it, but I just cant be bothered with the agro of listening to her!

I am lucky that both mine and OH's mum have 3 year old daughters so still have a fair amount of things for us. If we have a girl we with have loads of stuff! For some reason everyone thinks boy, I think girl though. But we will see!

How come the baby will be 2 weeks early, are you having a c-section? I have no idea about clothes. I think buy normal and maybe one or two small. that way if baba is small you have something until you can get more but if not you havent wasted too much money? if you buy close to your due date as well if they havent been warn you can always take them back and swap the sizes as well?


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks mummysuzie :D

I think so too! Although I will be extremly shocked if im having a wee girl! :D

Yes I know what you mean about the pregnancy flying by! cant believe I am over 15 weeks already :cloud9: my pregnancy with Angel ended at 14 weeks, so going forward is all new to me now.
Inface I got a little bit of cramping this monring :shrug: but they did say its probably my uterus streching?

I cant wait to buy more clothes once I know babys sex!

But im not having a shower, or buying anything big like pram/cot etc until I am 26 weeks min, as after that, if I go in to prem labor, baby has a 95% chance of survivial :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I bought the balmoral silver cross coach built pram..for nice days walking along the promenade..live in a sea side town..mums buying me the silver cross linear freeway..she lives in america so makes her feel like she's doing something..

Yea baby will be born by csection at 38 weeks..think i'll buy a few packs of babygroes sp? in smaller size and wait till baby is born then see what size he is and go and buy some smaller outfits..

That will be good if it's a girl and you get all that stuff!! save you loads of money..xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I guess this is all new territory for you nervous..this is the good stage..you get a nice bump..no sickness or anything else then 3rd tri starts and you get so uncomfy and you can hardly breathe and is hard to walk up stairs lol..but at the end you have a lovely wee baby  

You def will have a few pains with stretching especially if this is your first meaning with your belly stretching..i moved sides last night and pulled a ligament..was agony..

Are you having a baby shower? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah congratulations Nervous! I bet your so happy to be passed that awful week with this one xx

I got cramps at 15 weeks, definately was normal compared to me, in fact 15 weeks was when I couldnt stop eating and it hasnt subsided since so good luck! hehe

Wow mummysuzie, you will look lovely walking along the beach with that pram, its perfect for those days!

I looked at the linear but really dont think it will fit in my car as the chasse folds down quite big? I do like the silvercross prams though. Thinking of maybe getting the 3d one?

It will be good, but I dont really mind either way, we're on team yellow so we wont find out for a few months yet! Although I must say it is very hard not fnding out when all you girles are starting to find out! So exciting!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well the actual body comes off the chasis when you fold it down the same as the 3d one only difference between them is the 3d chasis has 2 handles instead of one..i bought the car seat to match because the car seat can attach straight onto the chasis instead of having to take the full thing if you're wanting space in your boot..

You have alot of patientce pink lol..am far too nosey to not find out lol
xx


----------



## randomxx

morning girlies i read all the post but right now i cant seem to remember anything that was said in them how bad is that!!

have you girlies heard about the asda baby event in september?? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies *Yawn* some fab bits there random.. i love that blue stripey cardie

forgot to ask. is this gunna b anyone elses last pregnancy ?? OH has to kids teenagers now from a prev relationship.. so as he says he isnt getting any younger lol. after i had paris and suffered bad with pnd and me and her dad splitting up, i was'nt sure i wanted anymore either.. then i met B and that all changed...he is meant to be getting the snip..but he seems to think im going to want more. which i'm not. i mean i havent put my life on hold as such. but there are sill a billion things id love to do with my life.. some i can do with the kids and some i cant until they are all grown up..and we worked out time Adam will be 18. neither of us will be that old to do all them things

i think the last couple of weeks have flown by for me..still cant wait till i hit the 20week mark.. but still when you say feb. it does seems ages away. but only because its next year

Hope hayley is settling into her new place ok

can anyone recommed a good site that sell maternity clothes at not stupid places.. looked on a few websites. and for one item £30.. do i look like im made of money lol 

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

hmm, I think I need to do some more research, back into mothercare for me I think! Oh well I enjoy it really! I always feel bad when I go in though as there seem to be all these yummy mummys with huge bumps looking at prams and I feel like I am not in the right place lol.

I really have no patience at all, I have surprised myself that this is what I want. I think its because I am an organiser and if I knew what I was having I would go into worry overload, whereas now there is things I cant buy and I have to just deal with it! Does that make any sense? lol

Random, I do that all the time! 

I heard about the baby event, it starts the day after my 20 week scan (the date I set my self i can start buying things!) my friend went last time it was on and said it was brilliant although I cant for the life of me remember what she said she got!


----------



## Beautywithin

Am i the only one who dont like the yummy mummy bags. think there horried x


----------



## randomxx

BW i know that peacocks started a maternity range you can get online! 

im quite looking forward to it! supposedly the johnsons baby box is only £10 xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning Random and BW..

Asda do some nice maternity things..i get mine from next..i know they are expensive but i got my 2 pairs of jeans in the sale so have 4 pairs of jeans and a few tops just now that will do me for most of pregnancy.. mght pick a few tops up along the way..i find pregnancy pjs quite expensive..

Am planning on one more after this one..hopefully will be a girl and that would complete my family..i wanted kids younger so when am 40 my kids are grown up and will have their own lives and my and hubby can travel or do whatever..won't do like my mum and have another baby at 41 lol..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> Morning ladies *Yawn* some fab bits there random.. i love that blue stripey cardie
> 
> forgot to ask. is this gunna b anyone elses last pregnancy ?? OH has to kids teenagers now from a prev relationship.. so as he says he isnt getting any younger lol. after i had paris and suffered bad with pnd and me and her dad splitting up, i was'nt sure i wanted anymore either.. then i met B and that all changed...he is meant to be getting the snip..but he seems to think im going to want more. which i'm not. i mean i havent put my life on hold as such. but there are sill a billion things id love to do with my life.. some i can do with the kids and some i cant until they are all grown up..and we worked out time Adam will be 18. neither of us will be that old to do all them things
> 
> i think the last couple of weeks have flown by for me..still cant wait till i hit the 20week mark.. but still when you say feb. it does seems ages away. but only because its next year
> 
> Hope hayley is settling into her new place ok
> 
> can anyone recommed a good site that sell maternity clothes at not stupid places.. looked on a few websites. and for one item £30.. do i look like im made of money lol
> 
> xx


When I had morning sickness for 8 weeks I said this was my first and last! My OH said we'll see about that but I was convinced! Now Im feeling better I dont know what I was fussing about lol.

Feb does seem ages away and then when you start thinking about preparing for xmas and how many pay packets you've got left it doesnt!

The best place I have found so far is dorothy perkins. They have had some good sales on recently and many items were buy one get on free. a couple of weeks ago I got 3 tops and a dress for 20 quid which I was chuffed with!

Also new look maternity is pretty reasonable and they had a sale on recently, not sure if its still on?

I am also going to the baby show in London in Oct and hoping there is some good bargains there!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I agree bw they are horrid..to girly for me..one comes with my pram so just gonna use that..what kind os stuff are on sale at the baby event? when does it start? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

mummy suzie, my mum had one at 50! Waited until me and my sister were both grown up and moved out to have another, surely that was her time for relaxing?! Mad I tell you.


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> I agree bw they are horrid..to girly for me..one comes with my pram so just gonna use that..what kind os stuff are on sale at the baby event? when does it start? xx

To many posts all at once! lol I havent seen these bags? I will have to google them lol.

asked my friend again, she said she got 2 hooded baby towels for £5, breast pump for £10, stairgates for £10, box of 6 pack wipes for £5 aparently that offer is on now, offers on dummies. 

She said they've got offers on most of the baby things tbh!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh and it starts the 15th of September.


----------



## randomxx

i dont know what else is on sale sorry

i dont like them think they are pretty horrid to be honest and i defo wouldn't pay that money!

what goes on at the baby show? if i didn't stay so far away id probably go xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo i like the sound of that..at tescos just now they have box of 9 packs of huggies wipes for 6 pounds..am gonna stock up on loads..don't like any other ones but huggies cuz they are 98% water so just like the cotton balls and water they use in hospital xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I had a look at those bags, i dont really like them either. Im quite happy with my free Boots one hehe.

Yeah the event does sound really good!

at the baby show its basically a big event that brings together lots of retailers. I havent been before but I saw it on dragons den and a few people have said you get really good deals there. I will let you know whether is was any good. They have them all over I think, have a look on their website, I think is www.thebabyshow.co.uk


----------



## randomxx

baby is being very nice to me today im very rarely sick however baby knows i have a big day today im working the funeral of the man that comes in my work and its going to be very busy!

think il be getting me to tesco's lol 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol...hope today goes ok for you random and bubs behaves itself..

I have lionel ritchie on just now and wee man is jumping around like mad lol think he is gonna have good taste like his mum in music  xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah good luck random!

Apparently it means girl if you had bad morning sickness! We will see eh!

Im going to try and be traditional and just use cotton wool and water, I have all these grand ideas now but who knows when I get there! lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Just got these from newlook.. grr wont b here till tuesday i would imagine with it being bank hol

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1682812/168281277/ProductDetails.aspx

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1724115/172411510/ProductDetails.aspx

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1724115/172411510/ProductDetails.aspx

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1751928/175192877/ProductDetails.aspx

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1729532/172953249/ProductDetails.aspx


----------



## Beautywithin

pinkclaire said:


> Ah good luck random!
> 
> Apparently it means girl if you had bad morning sickness! We will see eh!
> 
> Im going to try and be traditional and just use cotton wool and water, I have all these grand ideas now but who knows when I get there! lol

I would have said yes to that. i suffered MS up to 6 months with Paris... and from 6 weeks i was sick 3 times a day or more with this wee one.. it has slowly got better. but im still sick mostly every other day

so thats another myth thats out the window lol xx


----------



## randomxx

i just done a labour prediction quiz and got this 

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long. 

https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor-results.php


----------



## Beautywithin

I got this. but didnt no all OH's details so couldnt fill it in properly

Your labor prediction quiz results are below.....




*I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.7 pounds and that your labor will be about 9 hours long. *


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS- :D

Yes, my friends are doing me one lol, but my mum is like, what? your not American! lol

Marie- they were my pics! lol, bu thanks :D lol
If im having a girl, I will post you the cardi :friends:

And also about the yummy mummy bags- personally I dont really like the styles, its more because its 'designer' i like it :blush: lol

I have the 9 months and counting top! Also got a few more from there on Sunday :D

Ooh il have to do that quiz lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I got the same as BW but this baby will be 7.13 pounds and 12 hours in labor!!
I hope not that long! lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

oooh, Im going to find out OH details and let you know. Just saw this https://direct.asda.com/Graco-Mirage-Travel-System/002653709,default,pd.html

Unbelievably cheap and free delivery! No pram option though.


----------



## pinkclaire

I just did that labour quiz these are my results:

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 13 hours long.


----------



## hayley x

Heyy girls :) hope everyones ok. I didnt come on yesterday was soo busy moving, I was so scared there last night god knows how im going to be when I'm there alone lol. Put all Alex's things (crib, changing station etc) in the spare room and it looks a right real nursery, so cute I love it :D

Sorry I havent read back to catch up it would take hours I'm sure :thumbup:

Hope your all ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

omg I'm 16 weeks today, where did that time go? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo! Glad all is going well H xxx

OH MY GOD- I AM MORTIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just went in to boots to get my free changing bag and the women at teh tills says "Aw have you just had your baby?" !!!!!!!!!! No, I havent, Oh so how far gone are you- me being totally embarrassed and loads of people behind me- "ohI know i just look fat still lol, im nearly 18 weeks" Oooh I am a liar lol, but I was SO embarrassed! :( lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! Glad the move went well xx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Whooo! Glad all is going well H xxx
> 
> OH MY GOD- I AM MORTIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just went in to boots to get my free changing bag and the women at teh tills says "Aw have you just had your baby?" !!!!!!!!!! No, I havent, Oh so how far gone are you- me being totally embarrassed and loads of people behind me- "ohI know i just look fat still lol, im nearly 18 weeks" Oooh I am a liar lol, but I was SO embarrassed! :( lol xxx

ah you poor thing, that women has obviously never had a baby! I got told last night that if they didnt know I was pregnant they would just think I had a belly! So know how your feeling lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Do you like the frame and piccy of Angel? Its my new aviator too! xx


----------



## hayley x

I was about to say I love your new avatar NP :D and that lady :gun:


----------



## AimeeM

Hello ladies. You have been very busy lol.

NP i love your piccie xxx

I am not buying anything until after the scan, after 26 weeks if it is a girl as DH's dad has had 2 late m/c with girls as he has a problem with females. He had a still born too :( this is why i will be so paranoid if the baby is a girl.

If it is a boy we will start buying after the scan. I know buying things wont make a difference to what will or will not happen but it will make me feel better to wait just that bit longer.

MS- i love the silvercross prams that is what we are going to go for, linear freeway one in pistacio (if that is how you spell it)!
I saw a lass with it on the bus before i was pregnant and thought i have got to have that when we have a baby!!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Hayley :kiss:

Thanks Aimiee :kiss:

Oh Ams, I can understand why you have those fears, but you are completely diff person and a diffrent generation to OH's dad :hugs:
If you have a little girl- she will be perfect, and probably be about 10 days late- like I was! :rofl: lol xx


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: aww bless you how awful, wont they monitor you more then if there is a family history? they certainly should!! Was there a cause found for why it was happening? As its on your dads side it might not affect you cause a lot of things are passed from the father of the baby, including Pre Eclampsia I was told! :hugs: xxx

:blush: sorry I just read what you said again OH's dad, but its still a different generation so I hope it means it wont reoccur :cry: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Do you like the frame and piccy of Angel? Its my new aviator too! xx

Love the piccie xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Because hubbys dad never had any tests back in the day my midwife said they would be nothing they could really do as they wouldn't know what they would be looking for....

I just hope he hasn't passed it down to my hubby :(

I mean also though it is a lot more advanced now any way so if there was complications i suppose there would be more they can do. It was around 30 years ago when these happened to him.


----------



## nervouspains

Exactly Aimee, you will have a positive outcome :)

Whoooooooooo! Im off now ladies, so all of you have a fab bank hol weekend!
Hope weather stays nice, im off to Portsmouth for the day! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Things are so different now aimee, I bet that there is no chance of those things happening to you at all!

I was born 20 odd years ago and I was 6 weeks prem. Back then I was a miracle baby and one of the smallest babies that had survived. Now babies as young as 24 weeks are surviving, it shows how different things have progressed now xx


----------



## AimeeM

Have a fab time NP xx

Thank you claire :) That is what i keep telling myself and hubby says that to me all the time. Plus they have US now so would pick up problems on that to be prepared.

Awww bless you, you little miracle baby! I read a story a few weeks ago about a baby who survived being born at 23 weeks and the baby is nearly 2 now. Amazing isn't it.


----------



## pinkclaire

lol, I do like to big my self up haha.

Wow, that is amazing, they can do some fantastic things cant they. See all positive Aimee! Worrying about it wont change anything anyway and all we can all do is hope for the best for all of us. (Doesnt stop us though does it!)

Have a great weekend nervous


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..been working all day and shattered now..

The pastachio one is quite nice..am getting the jet black one 


I love your piccie np..it's gorgeous and does her proud  xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Evening all..im knackered.

NP- that is lovely. im sure angel loves it :)

x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning ladies :)

Well i don't know what has happend to me but after 14 weeks of not really being arsed to have sex my sex drive has come back with a vengance lol!
DH went to work at 3am and he wont be back until 6 so that is a pain in the arse.

I don't want to jinx myself but i feel like i have entered the blooming stage. I feel great, my hair is growing so fast and i have stopped looking like i need 10 more hours in bed!

Lets hope it lasts :D


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies how are we?

the funeral went well yesterday he got a good send off tho i was really p*ssed of with my boss i started at 1 he buggered off at 2 came back at 3 then when i normally finish at 6 OH phoned to ask when i'd be home so asked boss and he said whenever we get all cleared up :growlmad: the other member of staff started at 5 and i didnt get a break all day for anything to eat or even to sit down for 2 mins was so annoyed! hes not bothered telling me what my shifts are for the next 2 weeks while he's on holiday either only that im working everday grrr!

Aimee i cant wait until i reach that stage lol i currently look crap crap crap 24/7!

NP#- i love the new pic its lovely xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Glad it went well, well, as well as a funeral can go xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Im so upset :(


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) I dont really get on here much recently but I hope everyones ok :)

I have my gender scan in 6 DAYS :dance: I really cant wait. But that reminds me its OH's birthday and I still havent got him anything :dohh:

Awww BW whats wrong? :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

whats up bw :hugs:

how are you settling into your new home hayley?


----------



## hayley x

:hi: 2 girlies :) I'm settling in well thank you, lots of housework :dohh: this is the first time I've moved out of home so kinda busy but loving it :) How are you? Any closer to getting your way and finding out the sex :shrug: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Bw- are you ok chick what is up :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

nope hayley hes still saying no!! 3 weeks till my scan!!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Its just me being silly. lately i have been crying daily. OH seems to think its his fault when i try to explain it just seem to make things worse :(


----------



## AimeeM

I know how you feel chick, but you don't have to feel like this. Have a chat with your MW. They can get someone to have a talk with you if you think it could be anti-natal depression xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Her is my 15 week bump pic for you to have a look at!

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10837.jpg


----------



## randomxx

lovely bump pic Aimee! 

how are you?

i bloody hate my work i swear i'd go on maternity leave just now if i could! thats the boss away on holiday for 2 weeks and he's booked a bloody wedding in on sat even tho he's gone and theres only me and the other member of staff! so we open at 11 the wedding party are in for the meal at 3.30/4 the rest of the guests arrive about 5.30 aand we dont shut until 1am i never work nights in here don't know how i'll cope from whenever i start to 1am coz there wont be a chance for a break as theres only us 2 and we will be busy! :growlmad::growlmad:

on a lighter note ive had an okay weekend what about everyone else?


----------



## 3 girlies

ive had a lovely day, my hubby took us out for dinner then we took the girls to a play centre for a couple of hours, Roxie was brave enough to go on the highest slide at last, shes been too scared all the other times we have been! After the first time there was no stopping her.

i can feel my baby more now, a few times a day, it feels great :happydance:

how is everyone else today?


----------



## bitepeach

AimeeM said:


> Her is my 15 week bump pic for you to have a look at!
> 
> https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10837.jpg

Such a lovely bump:hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Nice bump Aimee x


----------



## hayley x

awww lovely bump aimee :) my bump feels big the last 2 days,I actually feel pregnant, think baby is growing cause I'm eating loads :blush: 

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks everyone. I feel huge for 15 weeks lol!

Random- i can't believe your boss is s inconsiderate. I used to work at a pub and a restaurant so i know what you mean one of those horrible days where you don't get a chance to sit down for 10 seconds.

I have been at my mums all day having a family dinner which was yummy. Lamb my fave.

Hope all you ladies and babies are well :)


----------



## randomxx

morning girlies how are we all feeling today?
x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..well had a brilliant sleep last night..hubby is off today so gonna gut the house..yipee lol..

Hayley when's your gender scan? Sorry my memory is like a siv.. 

How's everyone so far? xx


----------



## randomxx

is haley's and NP's scan not this friday i think its near the end of the week anyway!

is OH doing the housework or you?

why oh why am i craving chocolate gatuex and rubbish junk food oh and caffeine i wasn't a big tea fan or fizzy juice but its all i want now grrr! 

xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyones well :) just spend the morning cleaning now for a well deserved BnB time :D

My scan is this Friday :yipee: and NP's is on Saturday :headspin: I think we're both having girls :thumbup:

Hope everyones ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## randomxx

woohoo i was right :happydance: cant wait to find out what you both are having!

i just caught my finger in the till and ripped half my pinky nail off its sooo sore and my pinky is now roasting wouldn't have happened if these stupid nails had came off already i cant wait for them to fall off!

haley i love that pic of alex xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Na am doing half of it lol..gonna be getting ready to go to work so he can finish it off hehe..

I think you're having a wee boy Hayley..sorry  and I think np is having a girl

ordered some tigger pj's for lo and they came today..they are gorgeous and were only £5 gonna order in newborn size too cuz i love them so much..

Just gonna have a pot noodle for lunch am starving..what's everyone having for dinner?
Hubby is making me a pasta bake and side salad with garlic bread..wish it was tonight lol xx


----------



## randomxx

i think im going to have swedish meatballs in a bolognase sauce with extra onion and garlic with some pasta and some salad mmmmmmmmmm then again need to see what oh fancies! 

where did you get the pj's? can we see a pic


----------



## Rach28

Hi All

Can I be a pain and be a very late joiner? Would be nice to see my name on the list as I get more excited every day!!! 

My EDD is 27th Feb :thumbup:


----------



## bitepeach

Rach28 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can I be a pain and be a very late joiner? Would be nice to see my name on the list as I get more excited every day!!!
> 
> My EDD is 27th Feb :thumbup:

We're due the same day :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi Rach28! Hello everyone else, sorry have had a busy weekend so havent been on since friday, however OH has gone away again now :cry: but more time for bnb!! 

How has everyones weekends been? Love the bump Aimee! Im 18 weeks tomorrow, I cant believe how quickly its all going! still got a rubbish bump, look fat more than pregnant lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

Hi all.. hope you have had a good day.. its been real hot here today. so have been feeling sick most of the day.. trying to stay motivated these days is proving a mission 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Welcome Rach and congratulations..

Will post a pic tomorrow of them..i got them from asda..so adorable xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Im so excited I have my gender scan in 7 hours!!! :D just thought Id share


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all !! whats everyone up to?
im defo going shopping today. so will post pics later of what i get

good luck carly x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies :hi: *yawn yawn* I am SO tired this morning!

Got to see the consultant today :-s 1.00pm my appointment is, so not really looking forward to that, but am hoping she will scan me so I can see bubby :) lol

*reading*

Thanks for all your lovely comments about my new aviator :D :hugs:

I had a lovely time thank you girls! Went shopping in gunwarf keys :D

Aimee love the piccy! 

hayley- lol I have a suspsion to feel the same! Whooo only 3 days until yours and 4 until mine :cloud9: cant wait! :D

Hi Rach and welcome :)

Carly- cant wait to find out! I say boy though lol

BW- sorry to hear you have not been feeling so great recently :hugs:
I know the feeling though- last night I was just crying and being so mean to OH :( Then I got in the bath and felt better lol, I hate arguing with him, especially when I start a argument for no reason :(

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah hope you get to see your babe today Callie- and if it is a boy. you may even see a willie lol

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I so hope she scans me! 
Im going to ask if she can tell the sex yet lol- hehe, if its a boy im so immature, I keep saying to OH, just think im growing a willy inside me lol :blush: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i am aswell... when i had my 12 week scan and he said boy.. i new full well it was the cord. but with it being inbetween his legs like that. i couldnt resist and had to make a comment lol.. 

what do you feel your having? i no you said boy.. but are you still thinking that now? xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL, I know, I remember seeing the pics lol, I was telling my friends about that yesterday lol.

Well I dont know anymore! I was so certain it was a boy- then all you girlys on here said girl, and then you and ramblin had the girl tarot cards, as did the lady on ebay... My mum had a dream on Fri night that I had a little girl, and she said she could see it clear as day, my dad sitting on the sofa holding her when she was bout 6 months...! Also on Fri night, I dreamt I had a scan and teh sonogramist said girl- although I have had ones where she has said boy before so im just so confused! lol

I hope this week goes fast- no more waiting around! Iv been waiting for this day for nearly 3 weeks and now its only 4 days away! Yay! xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..what a terrible sleep i've been having..get up to go to the bathroom then can't get to back to sleep was 7 before i got back to sleep then Alex woke up at 8..grannie and papa are taking him away to the zoo today so gonna sneak a nap in.

Good luck for your scan mc today..

Can't belive it's september already!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Well Callie i honestly dont no. but the card i pulled said girl.. so we will stick with that

and it seems that ebay lady victoria seems to be good. so far she has got me and rach's prediction right :) 


jesus just realised we are in september?? already?? that means 3 months till crimbo.. nooooooooooooooooooooo


i do love firework night & halloween tho... cant wait.. this year i can go as a pumkin least that way it will cover my bump lol 
x


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh! I cant wait to find out :D
I wont be dissapointed either way :)

OMG I am loving David Guetta & Akons song- sexy bit*h lol, Anyone else heard it?

Oh god, I best start xmas shopping soon lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo...2 months and Alex turns 3...3 months and it's christmas..4 months and my little one will be here!! can't wait but just got me realising how fast the weeks are going in..and how unorganized i really am..anyone else feel like this? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

morning, hope everyone had a nice weekend!
17 days till my scan, my hubby is getting excited, we have picked a girls name but are still having trouble finding a boys name. He likes Charlie, Alfie & Freddie but my friends have already used these names so i want something different! 
This year is going so fast, cant believe its already september!


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh mummysuzie... lots coming up in the up and coming months!

Cant belive its not that long to xmas! I need to get shopping lol.

Has anyone decided when they will be going on MAT leave? I was thinking middle of Jan? xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

i had to finish work.. back in june callie- i was a care assistant and was doing shift work. and on top of the morning sickness couldnt deal with it all.. ( plus the money is rubbish, i could just about manage but with a baby on the way i would have needed to get another job. so why i have this time im doing an online course to boost my skills. 

not sure how it works callie. but middle of jan.. dont sound good enough lol.. id want a good couple of months off.. surely you will be knackered by then.. with p i had serious back ache near the end x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I know tell me about it..quite happy tho cuz it will fly in..

Seeing as am having bubs by csection i think am gonna just work right up to week before..job isn't stressful or hard or anything so should be fine..am not gonna tell anyone when my csection date is except mil cuz they will be watching Alex..want it to be aa surprise xx


----------



## randomxx

i would go on mat leave just now if i could 

ive got my 12 week scan a week today then im going to book my gender scan :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck random!! xx

i am lucky as i gave up work when i had roxie & never went back so i dont have to worry about maternity leave!!

I'm really excited about having a new baby, my hubby was reading my baby book in bed last night & he said hes getting excited too. I wonder if this baby will be early? Reese was 13 days early & Roxie was 4 days early so ive never had to wait, my midwife is not happy about me going past my due date as i had placenta abruption with Reese, she said i will most likely have a stretch & sweep on my due date if nothings happened by then. Seems so much more real now eeeek!!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i think i will be over due with this wee lil man.. i was 2 days over due with P.. and my MW said its more the likely to happen again as longs as he isnt 2 weeks over due or anything like that.. 2 days over due was enough! x


----------



## randomxx

2 girlies thank you but theres still a week to go lol!

not looking forward to work 2day! going to OH's dads tonight aswell to cook him dinner while OH fixes his cousins car wish he'd get a move on and start fixing mine tho lol! 

think i might get him to take me on a driving lesson tonight aswell! 
x


----------



## 3 girlies

Random- lol i'm bound to forget in a week so at least i have already said gool luck :rofl:

i need to go shopping & pop to the bank! be back on in an hour or 2 x


----------



## Beautywithin

my clothes have come that i ordered from new look well pleased with them...

popping out for a bit... more shopping is needed :) x


----------



## nervouspains

Really? I just sit at a desk so thought it be ok? lol
Plus- money is another issue- I only get 6 weeks at 90% pay then then normal £123 a week after- big drop in my wages :( 

Marie- Glad you like the tops :D

Im leaving here in 15 min to see the consultant- wish me luck! 

Will msg when im back xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ remember look out for a winkie lol xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I will! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck NP :) Hope all is well.

I have been for my triple test this morning and they will ring me in around a week with the results.

Are you more likely to go overdue then if you have already? I was 14 days over due with Kayden and had to be induced... Not fun as i wanted a natural labour.
I have a niggling feeling though that this one will be early.

I was reading on that ingender website about the ebay Victoria and lots of people were saying that she has got theirs wrong so i think she may be just guessing and it is 50/50 she will be right anyway!

Also we did that ring test last night and according to that i will have three boys and my m/c was a girl....


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello how is everyone today? Hope everything goes ok at the consultant Nervous!

I had a midwifes appointment today, everything is well and heard the heartbeat again which was amazing!

18 weeks today! Yey!!

The heatbeat was 120 which I thought was really low? Everyone keeps saying that signifies a boy! hehe.

I am getting really excited about the baby now as well Aimee! Especially seeing as OH is away for 12 weeks now and when he gets back I will be starting my maternity leave! OMG!!


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> can't wait but just got me realising how fast the weeks are going in..and how unorganized i really am..anyone else feel like this? xx

I have at least one day a week when I feel like this especially when I read about all the things you girlies have been buying and ive bought nothing!!


----------



## AimeeM

I am soooooooooo excited and i have started feeling little movements already! Can't wait tilli can feel more :D


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> i would go on mat leave just now if i could
> 
> ive got my 12 week scan a week today then im going to book my gender scan :happydance:


I would as well!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I can feel baby really strong now! It makes me jump sometimes as its such a strange feeling but very reassuring! I wasnt dure what it was around 15 weeks but now its stronger I know what I was feeling was baby around then!


----------



## hayley x

I have been trying to post on here since lunch time and it wont let me :growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

ah your on here now Hayley!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls!

hayley- thanks for the text hun :hugs:

Well... My consultant was lovely! :cloud9: Same lady as last time, she said totally agrees with me and see's no reason for the amnio!
I had a scan :cloud9:
Saw babys hands, feet, face/skull, ribs!!, back bone, eye sockets- it was amazing!1
She looked for baby's gender, but couldnt get a good view, baby is so long already- the legs are really long! lol

I told her about my gender scan and she said she thinks I should wait at least another week as there is a little bit mroe of me to go through :blush: so would be best to wait another week at least- so... im just ringing babybond to see what they say! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad it all went well nervous! Must be lovely having a scan to reassure you, did you get any piccies you can put on for us? hehe

Must be gutted about having to wait a bit longer :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Claire :D

No I didnt ask, I thought I wont be too cheeky as I wasnt expenting the scan- or for her to look at the gender, didnt want to push my luck lol.
It was lovely though, OH said he wished he could have filmed it- he would have watched it all day :cloud9: Awww :)

I know! Im trying to call them- but they arent answering.
im sort of thinking hmmm should I go and if they cant tell me il get a free rescan? lol

She also told me my placenta was normal, along with my other tests :D
Oh and I have another scan at 34 weeks too! :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey!! Glad all is well Callie chick :D Bless the little one playing up. I do think some babies want to leave their bits as a suprise :)


----------



## AimeeM

I think if they couldn't tell you they may just rescan or they may just tell you oh i reakon it is a girl/boy but only 70% etc so then their back is covered as it is no where near 95%


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Ams :hugs:
Yea thats what I was thinking, so I may ask to reschdule to next Sat- at least that way I have something else to look forward too, to! :D

it was so amazing though- couldnt believe we saw babys ribs! I mean- its mad! lol
And 'he' was opening and closing his mouth and we saw his top lip!

I was looking to see if I could see anything down below lol, but nope nothing!
I hope they change the appointment with no problems for me

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Thanks Claire :D
> 
> No I didnt ask, I thought I wont be too cheeky as I wasnt expenting the scan- or for her to look at the gender, didnt want to push my luck lol.
> It was lovely though, OH said he wished he could have filmed it- he would have watched it all day :cloud9: Awww :)
> 
> I know! Im trying to call them- but they arent answering.
> im sort of thinking hmmm should I go and if they cant tell me il get a free rescan? lol
> 
> She also told me my placenta was normal, along with my other tests :D
> Oh and I have another scan at 34 weeks too! :D xxx

Ah thats lovely of him to say that! I had a scan at 15+1 weeks and the baby was so formed it was amazing, could see so much detail! I cant wait for my 20 week scan in two weeks! 

Im pretty sure with the private scans if they cant tell they rebook you in? 

That will be amazing seeing the difference at 34 weeks! So glad everything was ok for you. 

I went to the midwife today and realised on my doppler I have been listening to the placenta I think! hehe. I cant beleive from 14- 18 weeks how far up the baby has moved now! Thank goodness she didnt weigh me though as Ive been eating everything in sight the last three weeks!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I have changed it now- next Sunday the 13th at 11.00!
lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

We'll have to wait a bit longer to find out then! What do you think your having? x


----------



## AimeeM

Can't wait to see what your having :D Gosh i am getting so impatient! I think i will book one in a couple of weeks. It is 6 weeks until the NHS one so might get a private one in 2 weeks then use the NHS one as confirmation of the gender.


----------



## AimeeM

I really want a 4D scan though, think i will wait till about 28 weeks for that one.

I shall be bankrupt by the time the baby is here lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

ah we have to wait another week to find out callie-- least you got to see your bubs again

im having a 4D scan 31st oct will be 26+....can not wait- x


----------



## nervouspains

No idea! I thought girl at the scan because I couldnt see a winkle lol, but now I know its because baby was lying a little awakd, she said he was laying head down and then he turned and layed on his back across my tummy lol, he wouldnt stop wriggling and I was thinking to myself, god I havnt had any orange juice why he is jumping around so much lol.
Cant believe whats going on inside my tummy right now, yet I cant feel anything and am so oblivious to it!

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Imd effo going to ahve a 3d one too :D Probably about 27 weeks.

Tell me about it- this baby is going to have loads of piccys of it taken even before its outside of the womb! :rofl: xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh thats what I was going to say- she pressed really hard once to try and see gender... would that annoy or harm bubs in anyway? :blush:
xx


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, i ave posted a pic of my 4d scan in the february scan thread :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

No, i think they know what they are doing and wouldn't do anything to hurt baby.

I notice you keep refering to the baby as a 'he' :) Maybe a sign. I think mine is a boy too!


----------



## rachyh1990

what was everyones crl at there gender scan? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

The midwife always seem to press hard on my tummy! It makes me jump!

Ive booked a 4d scan for the 24th of October so will be 26 weeks I think? lol. I managed to negociate some dicount thanks to random! 

My OH always calls my bump he or even jimmy! I keep saying it might be a Lily yet (thats the girls name we've choosen) but he is convinced boy! I think he will get a shock if a girl pops out! (we're staying on team yellow!)

Im going to have to go look at your pics now rachy!


----------



## randomxx

pinkclaire lily is the girls name i really like trying to convince oh but he thinks its too soon to think of names (spoilsport) x


----------



## nervouspains

Well, when she pressed hard- I had to hold something in :rofl: I swer, I thought any harder and im going to give her a surprise windy pop :rofl:
I told OH this before she started scanning me, he said, dont worry, if you do il just say, wow was that the baby? LOL

I know Ams, I think it is a boy, id be happy either way but id be shocked more I think if it is a girl lol

Going to have a peek now Rachy :D

Oooh Claire you are good for staying on team yellow lol, just like poor 2girlies has too lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

:rofl: Callie :D Made me chuckle!!


----------



## AimeeM

Well everything is saying girl except me lol!

I was in town yesterday and this little boy with a baby blue t-shirt on was blocking my way and he wouldn't move and he was just staring at me. His mum was shouting him 'Nathan come on, Nathan, NATHAN!!'

Then he smiled and ran off. Well of course Nathan is our boy name so maybe it was a sign...


----------



## pinkclaire

Lily was chosen by the other half as I chose the boys name which is James, although OH wanted to call the bump Jimmy before I had told him that was what I wanted so something seems so natural that its going to be a boy? We spent ages deciding on the girls names as all the ones we could think of were exs of my OH! I am not having that hehe (yes he has a few :blush: ) but all settled down now bless him! Its Lily after Lily Allen as he loves her so she has a lot to answer for hehe!

Nervous you cracked me right up with that post! Work are going to think I am crazy! Thats the sort of thing that would happen to me!

I am good but feel much calmer about not buying things etc when I dont know the sex! and it will be nice for OH to get to tell everyone name and sex etc, he really likes the idea! I may give in by my 4d scan at 26 weeks!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, seriously, she must have seen how 'gassy' I was! :rofl:
At my 7 week scan the lady said to me 'ooh you are gassy arent you' and I thought No, im just dying to prrrrt lmao

Oooh! yes thats so true!
I get all little signs like that!

Sometimes im in a shop with OH and all of a sudden il see something with 'Ruby' on- one of my fav girls names! Then OH starts saying, its a girl lol.
Then I dream its a boy... Oh dear, now im back to saying 14 days until my gender scan... not 4! lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

callie- :rofl:

Aimee- your having a boy your having a boy thats got to be a sign lol!

Claire- i think its just a really pretty name and a very girlie one

x


----------



## nervouspains

I like Lily too- until my mum told me that they use that word as a girls 'lily' :blush:
She well annoyed me as its such a pretty name!

Iv even told OH that I think maybe we should keep the name a 'surprise' until the birth, so people stop putting us off the names we like!

We really liked zane for a boy too- but my nan was like, ugh no, what a name for when hes older- and I was thinking, but I really like it!

Fed up with people putting downers on our baby names! lol
Although next month in pregnancy & birth mag- you get a free baby names book, actually its out today!
Worth a purchase! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Who cares what anyone else thinks! I certainly dont! hehe. Its your baby you call them what you like, everyone will get used to it anyway. My cousin called her boy Kai and all my family had things to say about it, but now thats just his name and seems normal! I always loved his name anyway! My family are just very traditional! I like James as it seems natural after calling bump jimmy and it was my grandads name who has died now, and his nickname was jimmy! My mum cried when I told her bless. I'm not going to tell to many people the names as I will probably change my mind anyway and its more of a surprise then!


----------



## randomxx

i like Zane and if you called your girl Lily they'd just need to get a new word for that place my aunt calls it a flumpher

damn ive already got a baby name book lol! 

Claire- thats really nice doing that, ive told OH if we have a girl its middle name will be Jean after my gran who's still here its her first great grand child and if its a boy its middle name will be Paul after my step-dad who died! OH nephew is called Kai and he is the most spoilt child ive ever met and is a terror but not all Kai's are the same i hope! 

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I don't care what anyone thinks of our names, MIL hates them but that makes me want them more LOL!

I have never heard Lily to refer to lady bits? Are you sure, or is she sure? She wasn't just trying to put you off the name was she?

My mum hated Kayden for my son but is suits him to a T so never listen to what anyone has to say. A baby grows into a name and it is rare you meet someone who doesn't suit their name.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ive never heard of Lily being refered to as ladies bits either! It sounds like a very polite name anyway! 

Names are really hard to choose though, I like ones that mean something, all the middle names will be after someone, just got to decide who to use first!


----------



## angela43

I also posted an intro on the Stragglers thread... I am due Feb 24, with a boy. I have a 14 yr old daughter, and was quite surprised to find I am pregnant!

This seems like such a great forum -- I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi angela :)

How do you know it is a boy, do tell!!


----------



## nervouspains

I love the name Jimmy! thats my grandads name too :)
Its OH really! He doesnt like hardly any boy names that I love! :( lol

Flumpher :rofl:

I dont know :shrug: but thats all she said too me, oooh no cal, they use that as a girls lily! lol .. Um ok mum, she told me the other day when my little bro jed was born- they were going to call him... wait for it... Spike! lmao :rofl: I bet hes thankful hes called jed now lol.

Well our names sound a bit strange, well a boys because middle names will be after either mine or Oh's then my mum or dad eg:

Max Ross Shaun

Ruby Grace Claire

and i thought the max name sounded a bit 'flat' because they are all short names? :shrug:

Hi Angela and welcome!

xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Angela!

Did you know Aimee that you can pay for a blood test as early as 8 weeks to find out the sex of the baby? I didnt know about it as its not common over here, but one of my friends who is english but lives in Spain told me she has had one! I then asked a midwife I knew and she said yeah you can in this country as well!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats a good idea nervous! With ideas like spike I would stick to your own decisions hehe. Was that after Spike Milligan by any chance? thats the only Spike I can think of!

I love all those names you have, we picked Grace originally until I found out it was one of OH exs which he had failed to mention! you can imagine the disgust on my face!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol god knows, but he is a little stocky boy with spikey hair- so probably would have had the mick taken out of him lol.
Aww I call him my little Jeddy lol he is cute though lol

LOL I bet!

I would never call my child beginning with the letter L, S, H or E because of his exes lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies...my you have all been busy!!

Welcome and Congratultions Angela!! Have you just found out?

Np why did she say put your gender scan back? 

Just up and from a 4 hour nap and feel worse than i did when i went to sleep lol

Got another wee outfit i bought on ebay..was brand new and got it for £2 a bargain me thinks..

When mil brings my camera back i'll post pics of what i have so far..really need to get buying..my friend is pregnant aswell 4 weeks ahead of me so we're gonna go on a baby shopping trip..gonna go to asda and see what they have at the baby event.

The topic of names is a toughy in my house hubby is so bloody difficult lol names i like

Konnor
Kian
Keiran
Max
Ashton
Payton

xx


----------



## randomxx

Spike defo do not listen to your mum's opinion on names! 

so far i have either;-

Max Paul Francis
or
Logan Paul Francis

and for a girl i like;-

Lily Jean
or 
Brooke Jean

but need to see what happens and if my mind changes


----------



## nervouspains

Love Brooke Jean random xxx

MS- because I am a fatty boom boom lol apparently as there is 'a little more of me to get past' lol it would be better to wait a week for a clearer piccy xx


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> Hello Angela!
> 
> Did you know Aimee that you can pay for a blood test as early as 8 weeks to find out the sex of the baby? I didnt know about it as its not common over here, but one of my friends who is english but lives in Spain told me she has had one! I then asked a midwife I knew and she said yeah you can in this country as well!

WHAT!! Oh my gosh tell me more!!!!


----------



## AimeeM

I don't think we will have middle names. Maybe for Nathan.

I like Nathan Owen Morgan but it sounds like Nathen owes something to Morgan...

Gabriella Morgan, just as it is because the name Gabriella is so long on it's own anyway.


----------



## pinkclaire

thats all I know I am afraid Aimee! Sorry! I wasnt tha interested in finding out so didnt ask more questions. My friend from Spain said its really normal for everyone to find out at 8 weeks! I couldnt believe it, sounded so early to me! I dont know how accurate it is or anything. I will do some researching and see if I can find out! I cant imagine knowing the sex at 8 weeks though, seems so early!


----------



## pinkclaire

i found this on wikipedia Aimee! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_Gender_Mentor


----------



## mummysuzie22

What?? I'm a size 20 and have an overhang from last baby..so i have to lift it when i get a scan..sad i know lol but i got clear pics..and could clearly see what it was..

Bw- at your gender appt what was your babys crl? how many weeks were you? says at the top

xx


----------



## rachyh1990

Mummy what was your crl and how many weeks were yew? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks Claire, don't worry i am on google already lol!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Mine was 15.8 and on the baby centre measure thing it says thats the measurement for about 19 weeks. i was just 16 weeks..hmm xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ok at nearly £300 a pop i think i will stick to the US!!


----------



## rachyh1990

woow mine was exactly at 16 weeks and crl was 10cm lol. maybe they measured crown to heel? xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

They couldn't have cuz babies legs were drawn up..one when he was a bet more streched out but knees were bent was 18.3 cm xx


----------



## rachyh1990

maybe your further on than you think then lol cause mine was exactly 10cm and for your LO to be almost 6cm bigger than mine, thats a bigg gap lol xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

anybody else who has had there gender scan no what there crl was? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I wouldn't worry about it, all babies grow at different rates and they catch up or slow down at some point or another!

Plus some babies are really long when they are born and some are short. My friend has got an 8 week old girl and if she could stand she would be as tall as a 1 year old!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well the funny thing is at my 12 week scan they put me back a week..or maybe it's a big baby..i asked babybond lady when she measure me if i measure for dates and she said near enough a due date is just an estimation they come when they like..was like cheers lol sucks i don't have another scan till 36 weeks..talking hubby into 3d one  xx


----------



## rachyh1990

have you seen the pic from my 4d scan? its on the feb scan thread, i have more to upload though xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea they are so real lol..i got a couple of them with gender scan..amazing what they can do now xx


----------



## Beautywithin

16+6 so say 17weeks crl was 11.9cm.. no idea what it means so enlighten me people lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Bang on your dates bw..according to the chart on baby centre..

right gonna take a some pics of the clothes i have so far..

You go shopping bw? i want pics!! 

Hayley you have been awfully quiet today xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/029.jpg
https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/030.jpg
https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/031.jpg
https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/034.jpg
https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/033.jpg
https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/035.jpg


----------



## hayley x

After Big brother I will get Alex's dvd out and have a look at his measurements, we had his scan at 17+6 and he was always measuring a little behind.

Congrats on your scan NP sooo jealous hehe. Glad you got to see LO and all is well. Cant believe you've changed your scan though :( gutted. How am I going to wait a whole extra week :growlmad:

Hope everyones well, you got some lovely clothes there mummysuzie :thumbup:

(lets hope it lets me post tonight!! I managed to post 1 post on here earlier!!!)

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hello stranger.. was wondering where you had got to..
I have the worst heartburn..anyone else started? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

This is what else iv got..


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/newbluejacket.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/lilroo.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/2tops.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/creamcolour.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/daddtop.jpg


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Very cute BW!! Where did you get the disney outfit? I love the wee hat xx


----------



## LoobyLou75

Awww, all those outfits are cute!

We are holding off buying any clothes until we know what flavour we're having after our gender scan on Sunday. MIL bought us some neutral bits but there are so many lovely clothes out there I could spend a fortune!


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, BW and MS all the clothes are lovely, lots of blue :)

MS- I had heartburn last night for an hour or so. I hav had quite a bit this pregnancy.

Setting off to take Kayden to school in a min, first day back. It will be very peaceful but only for a few more months eh!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Girls :friends:

Aimee- I love the name Gabriella :D I can see why not nessary to have a middle name :)

Although and ex of mine- and his siblings- all had 3 middle names??!

Lol- MS thats what the specialist said to me! :( lol
OMG love your clothes!! they are so sweet! Wheres the tigger one outfit from?! and the winnie pooh set?!

BW- Awww! They are so cute! Wheres the roo outfit from?

Can anyone tell yet that I love winnie the pooh items- I have a WHOLE collectin of stuff- a overflowing glass cabnet full :-s although I must admit- I put it in the loft when we moved lol.

Hayley- lol I know, hey at least we have something to look forward too for another week now lol.

xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I'd a splapped her lol cheeky b she is

I got tigger pj's from asda and winnie the pooh shorts and tshirt from mackays or m and co now lol

so can't be bothered going to work today..supposed to be getting severe gails and rain..this our winter coming now..we have this constantly all winter..lucky us lol

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, I was laughing with OH, she was trying to put it in the poliest way you can tell someone- your just a fatty boom boom and I cant scan through you very clearly lmao

I would have thought they could have told me on Sat, especially in 4D :shrug:

Still I suppose something to look forwar to next weekend, as I got to see the baby already this week :D

Lol, they are so lovely!
Cant wait to find out the sex for sure then go and buy all the cute little outfits :)

Lol weather is crappy here today :( xx


----------



## 3 girlies

awww i love those clothes, i have got quite a few so will take pics later, all boring neutral though! Oh & a pic of my phil & teds pushchair too :) might even get Roxie to sit in the toddler seat so you can get the full effect :rofl:

We still cant agree on names, paul suggested Ronnie for a boy :shock: eastenders Roxie & Ronnie...could you imagine that, theres no way!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Ronnie and Roxie xx


----------



## 3 girlies

pauls applied for a job......IN DUBAI!!!!!
not sure how i feel about it, timing isnt exactly great to move to a different country. Hes got all the qualifications they are looking for so he reckons he will definately get an interview! Just a normal job in britain would be better.....men!!!!!!


----------



## AimeeM

But think of the holidays you could have there :)


----------



## 3 girlies

thats very true, its stunning there!!


----------



## Rach28

Awwww I love those little outfits!! 

We have a few neutral bits and waiting for next scan to find out gender so we do some more shopping! 

I always see so many lovely things and I just want to buy them all now!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Dubai- you can earn well loads over there lol.
Id love to go there!
My friend moved out there when we were in our last year at school- that was nearly 9 years ago now lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah the job is amazing money with a house included!!!! but i kinda like boring miserable england lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone! Love all the outfits your making me feel so bad! My mother is still guilt tripping me about buying things, I had a pregnant strop like a teenager last night in mothercare! haha. We were looking at the moses baskets and I said I think I'll ask for one for christmas and she said christmas! Thats way to early! umm, Whatever! I am 100% sure on my dates because of OH being away so much that my LMP says 29th of January but changed at scan to 2nd of Feb. so xmas is basically a month before DD! Plus a good time to ask for things I need.

I had a right strop and told her to stop saying these things and I will buy things when I want to! It made me feel like she wasnt bothered or excited which isnt true but just annoyed me so much! can you imagine if my baby was a bit early? I would have to buy christmas and baby things in one months wages! Um that is not sensible!

Anyway on a good note, I eventually chose the pram I want, the mamas and papas switch is perfect for what I want and I absolutely love it! Just need to save now as its very expensive!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies..

got that roo outfit from someone on here :).. lets hope he isnt a big boy lol otherwise he may never get a chance to wear it. 

i had a dream last night of what he looked like.. he had bright blonde hair like his daddy did.. and his nose.. then as per norm i woke up.. he was so cute! 

and wahoo iv moved up a box :) x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol omg I would love to move to Dubai- can I come? :rofl:

There schooling runs something like Sunday- Wednesday and then the rest off! lol

Whooo BW for moving up a box :happydance:
i cant wait until I next do- but yay im 16 weeks today :D xx


----------



## pinkclaire

wahoo BW! Just made me notcie I have as well! Half way, oh yes!!

Congrats Nervous on 16 weeks!


----------



## Beautywithin

does anyone else gets days. where they dont feel any movement at all? i used the doppler last night and found his heartbeat straight away so no he is ok


wahoo 16weeks Callie- you finding its going quick for you? x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Girls :D

Well I cant believe I am 16 weeks already, it seems to drag for a while and then I hit a bigish number like 16 and think omg I am 'in my 5th month' lol already- 4 more weeks and il be halfway through my pregnancy! that sounds scary! But then I think, well only 10 more weeks of worry then il be fine, as my 'target' is 26 weeks, well after this is suppose il feel 'safer' as to prem labor :blush: and when I reach that number, il be very happy :)

Although I know it will probably be another 4-6 weeks before I feel baby :(

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah i only feel movements every few days at the moment, yesterday i had bad tummy pains & if it wasnt for the doppler reassuring me then id have panicked that something was wrong. I cant wait till i can feel the kicking all the time.

they sell lovely Roo outfits in Tescos, worth having a look as they are really good priced!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i wanna move up a box too...... :growlmad:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks 2 girlies- il have to look :)

I had a moment of bad cramps today, but they have passed now.

Also, tbh, I dont think it is the baby lol :blush: but I got a, wind maybe? sensation where I know baby is lying (right side) then a few moments later it will move to middle area of my tummy, but I dont need to prffft lol :shrug:

Awww OH just bought my baby pup in to work! He had just been to the groomers- I think she has cut too much hair off him :growlmad: But I suppose it is a praticule cut lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh just got an email from baby centre- this is why im probably having those pains:

Your uterus has expanded so much that the ligaments in your abdomen are stretching to make room for it. If you feel any twinges of pain now, that's why.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey Nervous, I got pains at 16 weeks as well I'm sure its nothing to worry about. When I feel baby move its like a big bubble popping right near the surface. They got stronger so know I know its baby but I wasnt sure to start with. Its fantastic when you start feeling them so reassuring! I think my baby was having a dance lesson last night kept me awake for ages!


----------



## pinkclaire

2 girlies said:


> oh i wanna move up a box too...... :growlmad:

I think you'll go tomorrow!! whoop whoop.


----------



## LoobyLou75

I've been getting odd twinges/pains too! 

I feel like i've been pregnant ages!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol.

Thanks Claire- must just be wind then :( lol xx


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies how are we all feeling?

im absolutely shattered! i dreamt last night that i thought my waters had broke but they hadnt then they did and we made our way to hosp by the time i was in a gown and on a bed getting contractions they went to fill the birthing pool she checked me saying i think you'l have ages yet but when she looked baby was almost out ( bearing in mind this all seemed like 5 mins in my dream) and baby was a little girl then i woke up grrrrrrr!!!

lovely outfits both of you got!

MS- if you move im coming to visit for a holiday lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Lol.
> 
> Thanks Claire- must just be wind then :( lol xx


well Im not sure, might be baby? it def starts like that! See what happens over the next couple of weeks as it gets more frequent and stronger you know its baby!

I only feel baby right down low, not sure if its because I have to much fat everywhere else or maybe the placenta is in the way? If I press slightly on top of where the womb is I can feel movements then so think its just fat haha.

I put a picture of my growing bump on my journal page if anyone wants to see?


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> hello ladies how are we all feeling?
> 
> im absolutely shattered! i dreamt last night that i thought my waters had broke but they hadnt then they did and we made our way to hosp by the time i was in a gown and on a bed getting contractions they went to fill the birthing pool she checked me saying i think you'l have ages yet but when she looked baby was almost out ( bearing in mind this all seemed like 5 mins in my dream) and baby was a little girl then i woke up grrrrrrr!!!
> 
> lovely outfits both of you got!
> 
> MS- if you move im coming to visit for a holiday lol!

If the wifes tales are correct that means your having a boy as your meant to dream you have the opposite sex?!!

Its horrid when the vivid dreams start, I didnt sleep properly for at least 3 weeks because of them, but luckily Ive just got used to them now! I have dreamt about all sorts! The latest was I was in a Nazi gas chamber and when I woke up I was gasping for air, I must of been holding my breath in my sleep! I think I have issues..... hehe


----------



## randomxx

claire the wives tales ae rubbish ive dreamt before i had a wee boy and now its a wee girl! Also when my friend was pregnant she dreamt she had a wee boy and called him Rory and sure enough she had a wee boy! 

ive had horrid dreams aswell getting used to it now tho!


----------



## Beautywithin

ah i dont believe in old wives tales either!

dreams are funny things.. the meaning of a dream isnt always the obvious

im finding housework bloody hard.. hooving is a pain in the ass. having to keep leaning over.. trying to sort out all the rubbish in the nursery aswell...


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I know they're all rubbish, but fun to guess by! I think I'm having a girl, but OH is convinced boy so we'll have to see who is right! lol

Oh and I cant remember (babybrain) who was saying they feel like they have been pregnant for ages but I do now! although the last few weeks since my scan have flown by!


----------



## 3 girlies

i am still needing to pee all the time :blush: it got better (briefly) but now its back to getting up in the night aaarrrggghhh!! I cant believe im nearly 18 weeks, its gone so fast. :happydance:


----------



## sparkle_bump

I know what you mean about needing to pee all the time!! it's driving me nuts, but weirdly doesn't happen at work so much, just at home when I'm trying to relax:cry:
the worst thing is that half the time I don't actually need to pee or may only pee very little (Iknow tmi!!)
Glad to get it off my chest though :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Claire :)

Hey Random! :D

I had a horrid dream the other day, but havent told anyone :(
I dreamt I woke up and felt really wet, so I ran to the bathroom and my knickers were covered in blood :cry: and I had a panty liner on too that was soaked through :( not good! :(

Also, a TMI prob note- sometimes when I sneeze I think a tinnnny treacle of wee comes out :blush: anyone else get this?
maybe I need to do more excercises!
but when I do the pelvic floor muscles, just sqeezing, It hurt my tummy!

xxx


----------



## LoobyLou75

I have recently started getting up in the night to pee too!


----------



## AimeeM

I have had LOADS of baby boy dreams. I had one the other night where i went for another scan and they said it was actually a girl yet i could see the boy bits.

I took this as me thinking it is a boy but everyone else saying it is a girl. Dreams are really easy to interpret really if you think about it.

Hubby has just got a job after being laid off at Christmas, :yipee:


----------



## AimeeM

Wow, last three post at the exact same time!!


----------



## sparkle_bump

both times that my mum was pregnant (after me) I dreamt that they were girls but they were both boys. I've dreamt that I've had each sex so not sure what that means for the poor little one!! :)


----------



## AimeeM

NP- i must admit i do leak a bit, i am dreading what it will be like after having this baby seen as my bladder is weak enough... i can never be arsed doing those pelvic floors though so i suppose it is my fault!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh yes callie- i sneezed the other day.. and was thinking i had sneezed out some CM or somthing lol..but considering i sneeze a load a times a day because of hayfever.. im lucky i dont leak that much

i better start doing pelvic floors

as for weeing. i wake up 5 times a night at least. but i do drink 2-3 litres a day so guess that dont help


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thats brilliant news Aimee! Congratulations to him  this is really the year for you isnt it!

I am constantly needing a wee, but barely anything comes out, when I went to the midwifes yesterday I barely managed a dribble in my pot and she said it was the smallest sample she'd ever been given! (oh the joys of pregnancy eh!!)

When ever I read pelvic floor exercises on here I always think oh yes, better do those and start doing them at work! anyone else do the same? :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ haha thats the thing. you can just about do them anywhere. even when ya having sex


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent tried that one yet BW! Your mind is obviously wondering? lol. 

I never feel like 'it' anymore, it seems such an effort! At least OH is away for a bit now so no more shaving legs etc ahem! Lol now that probably is TMI!!

Anyone else feel the same? I was fine until about 16 weeks.


----------



## sparkle_bump

you're right claire sometimes I don't feel like it but I know that when I do it, it's some of the best sex I've ever had!!


----------



## Beautywithin

I was always up for it befor i got preg ( would knacker poor OH out at times ) now he is always up for it.. and me well lets just say i dont really want it. but he knows how get me in the mood...so we still have it quiet regular. just getting at that stage now. where im worrying im hurting the baby

As for hair.. jesus is anyone elses hair growing rather quickly.. mine is apart from the hair on my head

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I think that as well, I think thats what I am worried about, hurting the baby, before PG I always had a high sex drive I worry about what the OH must be thinking now! He says he doesnt mind, its still a few times a week! Him being away for a while will do the trick though I know, I can never resist him when I see him again, and with all the training he's doing the muscles are bigger everytime I see him hehe! :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> As for hair.. jesus is anyone elses hair growing rather quickly.. mine is apart from the hair on my head
> 
> x


OMG its rediculous isnt it! I wish these spots would shift as well! What happened to blooming....


----------



## samzi

im wondering the same. im still covered in spots, my excema is a right mess still, and ive started to feek sick again the last few days :growlmad:


----------



## Beautywithin

My spots have made an appearance again.. they arnt just ya normal spots either. they are big red horried ones

think the sickness is back again.. was sick twice yesterday and once so far today


----------



## AimeeM

BW- my hair growth is flying! Head and belly :blush: the most!


----------



## AimeeM

I was sick this morning but it is when i brush my teeth so i don't think it is classed as pregnancy sickness although it never happened before.


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> BW- my hair growth is flying! Head and belly :blush: the most!

ah i wish the hair on my head was growing.. it seems to be falling out if anything

the hairs on my belly are noticeable but are blonde so it isnt so bad. unless the light is shinning on it


----------



## AimeeM

Your lucky, mine is right dark!


----------



## Beautywithin

Are you defo going for a gender scan aimee ??


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- I have had the same dreams about all being boys and then a girl, because of what people have been saying to me. lol
Me too! lol


Bw- Lol im awful! I need to try and sort something out lol.

xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: I can finally reply to posts. I dont have internet at my flat so borrowed my sisters laptop while she's on holiday she has that internet you just plug in to laptop and away you go well I could read but rarely reply, it was torture, so come to my grans to reply :D

Callie congrats on being 16 weeks, the time is just flying :happydance:

Congratulations on everyone who has moved up boxes, cant believe Feb mummies are in middle box already, its crazy stuff!!

2girlies, I'm needing to pee all the time too, OH's always like but you've just been, yeah, and I need to go again :rofl: Luckily I dont wake up in the night, I just wake up bursting to go in the morning.

Hope everyones having good days regardless fo the weather! I meed my consultant tomorrow :yipee: and scan on friday.... 2 DAYS :D :D :D

xxx


----------



## samzi

midwife tomorrow for me :happydance:


----------



## randomxx

i just read all the posts i missed there and now i cant remember anything thank god for the little bit at the bottom that shows me the most recent lol! 

haley- hello you have been missed, hows the flat? not long till your scan now woohoo

NP- ive gave up trying to guess what im having roll on the gender scans hehe


----------



## randomxx

i just was on the march mummies thread for a peek and they only have 47 pages compared to our 250 do you think we talk to much xx


----------



## hayley x

I read all the posts but they are wayy to much and end up forgetting what I want to reply too :dohh: 

Haha really, well I dont think we talk too much, they dont talk enough :haha: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Are you defo going for a gender scan aimee ??

I don't know. I keep thinking it is only around 5 weeks to wait so it will fly by but i will see how i feel next week. Probably will though!


----------



## randomxx

hayley x said:


> Haha really, well I dont think we talk too much, they dont talk enough :haha: xxx


thats exactly what i thought lol! you could never say we were to chatty lol x


----------



## AimeeM

I know sometimes there is just so much and with this terrible baby brain i am forgetting a lot. Is anyone else really skatty at the moment?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol

Hi hayley :hugs:

OMG I am so pi**ed off! :growlmad:
My car failed the MOT- its only costing me £160 to get it through the mot, but ffs, other little things are wrong with it.
Im just going to have to wear it in to the ground... where am i getting the money from for another new car? :nope: xx


----------



## randomxx

NP- do you or the hubby not know any mechanics that would do the wee things as homers that way it would cost you less! Garage's almost double what it actually costs OH is a mechanic! can i ask what it failed on? and did you get a service along with that mot? x


----------



## 3 girlies

my hubby got an email saying can he go for an interview for the job in dubai!! they are going to phone him with the details, i bet he chickens out, dubai is quite far away & he wouldnt be able to pop on a plane to watch his beloved Arsenal every week would he lol, we will see though....


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random- my ex is actually a mechanic lol but I dont want to see him as he has annoyed me at the mo lol.

Something about the cap? on the exhaust and something else :-s lol

Then the little bits like my shocks are worn etc :(

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..wow you have certainly all been busy

In regards to leaking after having Alex i had a catheter in for 2 days and they wouldn't take it out cuz i wasn't drinking enough and was pulling out all the time so it has damaged down there and i leak all the time..rather embarrasing..gonna get surgery after i have the babies i want to have..

Been feeling really achy around the bottom of my stomache today..anyone else had this?

Oo Dubai 2girlies..sounds lovely!!and warm 

Sorry i can't remember the other stuff that was mentioned..have a rubbish memory lol xx


----------



## hayley x

Dubai :shock: you can still get internet there though I guess :thumbup:

Good Luck to him for his interview :D

Sorry to hear about your car NP, do both you and your OH have a car? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I think we all have baby brain! I only popped off for an hour and have no idea what the last posts I just read were! 

def not to chatty though, this gets me through my very boring day at work!


----------



## 3 girlies

i think we have finally decided on a boys name, i will be keeping it a secret till the birth though so a totally pointless post really :rofl:

im starving, got spaghetti bolognese for dinner with cheesy garlic bread mmmmmmm!


----------



## AimeeM

My stomach has been really achey today.... I felt heavy at the bottom and achey at the top. I put a heated microwave bear thing on it which helped a little.

Today i have had a really sour taste in my mouth has anyone else had this?


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley- Thanks hun, yes we both do. 
Its expencive! But I need a car for work, and getting about lol.
He needs his car or work, and for our outings lol.

I will deffo need a safter car when LO makes an apprence.
I couldnt stand not having a car after nearly 6 years of driving lol.

xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

ive had to buy a new car nervous! Its like, move house, new car, baby things, wedding (hopefully soon!) all at once its bankrupting me! having a baby costs a lot more than you realise!


----------



## 3 girlies

we got a zafira in may, i still have 2 seats to fill after this baby has been born :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Morning ladies how are everyone today? is soooo windy here! I'm just waiting for OH to get in from work then we're off to the hospital to meet with my consultant :D I'm really excited, not sure why, I just think I will feel more confident with that extra bit of support. Hope everyone has good days, be back soon :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol 2girlies thats so funny.

OMG its sooo expencive!

How am I meant to save for a wedding, new car, and a baby?! 
We have to pay out for our house every month, our council tax is £145!!, then the shopping and bills! Its a joke, why cant life be free?! lol

Hayley- Have fun with the consultant today, maybe s/he will scan you too :D 
yay xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck hayley! Let us know how it goes.

I know exactly how you feel Nervous, my council tax is rediculous as well! When you getting married? x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies

weather is terrible here aswell

hope all goes well hayley 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning all..weather is crap here too..am soo tired today..slept really well last night aswell..

Going to look at a house tonight..can't wait!!

what's everyone up to today? 

Hope everything goes well Hayley 

OOO i moved up a box!! only 4 more to go!! Can't believe it xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I no exciting stuff isnt it mummy- i cant wait till im at the half way mark

having one off them i dont feel pregnant days :( didnt think i would feel like that at this stage


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck with the house Mummysuzie, hope its perfect!

We are so close to the half way mark now arnt we! Is it 18 weeks today BW? (looking at you sig!)

Whats making you feel not pregnant? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

yes 18 weeks today wahoo...

My tummy dont feel as big today or as hard as it has been. and because i havent felt any movement last couple of days.. its got me worried abit.. having ago on the doppler at the moment. dont like to use it everyday but i need some reasurance x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations on 18 weeks! That happened to me last weekend, I didnt feel the baby move at all and I had a strange dream which I was sure signified something was wrong (crazy I know but all sorts go through your mind) Got to Sunday night and said to OH right I am really worried now its been a couple of days and right as I said that I got a little punch/kick! Nothing much on monday but since Wednesday loads of kicks so I'm sure its just the same thing for you!

I had been really busy so maybe just not had time to notice as much?

I was complaining yesterday that my bump had gone down, I think as they are moving the bump changes shape? you probably know this already though as this is my first :blush:


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies weather here is crappy aswell 

BW- woohoo 18 weeks

still not really awake yet so cant really remember much else lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

In a couple of weeks we'll all be like please go to sleep and stop kicking me hehe

My stomache is so windy and sore today..feels like when you have diarohhea sp? but it's just wind..can see a nap coming today..

Congrats on 18 weeks BW will be joining you tomorrow  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck Hayley today :)

Congeats all on the box moving up!

I feel so depressed today it is awful :(


----------



## nervouspains

Its a joke Claire! I mean 10 mins down the road, council tax is only £78!
Im getting :wedding: 1st Oct next year! :D

Oh yes, was thinking about MAT leave as well- think im going to work all the way up to the 5th feb! Need all the money I can make
ALSO, heard stat Mat Pay is going up in April next year! 

OMG here I am complaining about money- yet im wanting to book hol for 16th Oct for a week in spain!
Yay hopefully my manager will let me have it off!
Il be 22 weeks then!

YAY for the box moving!

Ams, whats up hun? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Just aload of fuss with my wedding dress. We are suing them as we paid and ordered a brand new Mori lee dress for my wedding but it turns out the just altered the scabby old one in the shop and fobbed us off. So we paid £350 for a dress worth no more than £80!


----------



## randomxx

was talking to OH about the gender scan that i want to have and he has decided that if we find out at my scan nxt week that the cyst is still there and im getting more scans then we have not to pay for a private gender scan with babybond :growlmad: is that really unreasonable??

plus i have the largest spot on my chin its unreal but its a bright red one thats under the skin its sooo fecking sore! 

think i might be in a bit of a mood today lol

Haley- good luck hope everything goes well 

Aimee- whats up?


----------



## pinkclaire

Whats up Aimee?

Well its all expensive around here, I've moved out of Bath now though, that was rediculous prices there!

Wow congrats on the wedding. Me and OH are still trying to decide on a date, it changes everytime we speak about it. We've also got the thing of once we get married Me and bump or baby can move to him so we'll see more each of other and also our rent will be so cheap as its forces accomodation! So in someways the sooner we get married the cheaper our outgoings will be! although obviously money cant be the only motivation! I cant wait to get married though!

He still hasnt asked me properly either, he said he doesnt have to cos we both know we're getting married and I said no thats not how it works, so he asked me on the sofa the other day and I said that wasnt good enough hehe. So we're a bit wierd in that we're planning the wedding before the proposal! I dont mind waiting though so that its special xx


----------



## randomxx

Aimee thats bloody terrible no wonder you are suing them i'd be writing into the paper make it public knowledge so no other brides-to-be buy from them xx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Oh yes, was thinking about MAT leave as well- think im going to work all the way up to the 5th feb! Need all the money I can make
> ALSO, heard stat Mat Pay is going up in April next year!

Im leaving as soon as I can at 29 weeks! I am so annoyed with my job they are not being very nice to me since pregnant and I cant wait to leave. Also feel knackered all the time, decided my sanity was more important than money!

Thats good about pay going up in april!


----------



## nervouspains

OMG Aimee!! I cant believe that! Thats awful! :growlmad:

Claire- awww! Yea I must admit, OH asked me in bed lol he just said 'will you be my wife' i said yes course I will, so the next day we went and got my ring, then he took the box and ring drove me to a lovely abbey and sun was shining :D and bent down on one knee then and said 'I love you and want you to love me as much as I love you and be with me forever. Will you marry me' Lol I got so embarrassed and shy I was crying and said 'do u want a fag?' lol :rofl: then I said yes lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> OMG Aimee!! I cant believe that! Thats awful! :growlmad:
> 
> Claire- awww! Yea I must admit, OH asked me in bed lol he just said 'will you be my wife' i said yes course I will, so the next day we went and got my ring, then he took the box and ring drove me to a lovely abbey and sun was shining :D and bent down on one knee then and said 'I love you and want you to love me as much as I love you and be with me forever. Will you marry me' Lol I got so embarrassed and shy I was crying and said 'do u want a fag?' lol :rofl: then I said yes lol xxx

I love it thats so good! I'll tell him that story! I especially remember the fag bit! I think I wouldnt know what to say! I know he really wants to ask me at his passing out parade in November because he'll be in his blues and its a really special day after 32 weeks of hard training and us being apart and I do want to let him get on with it but on the otherhand I would be so embarrassed if he asked me in front of loads of people! 


Thats awful Aimee, I would be soooo mad! When are you getting married? there is lots of marriage talk today hehe.


----------



## AimeeM

Well we got married on 24th of July but i knew something was wrong with the dress but we picked it up a few days before the wedding so no time to do owt about it.

Defo going t go to the paper but getting compo first. We have told them that they can settle at £1000 or go to court and it be a hell of a lot more.

It was just the fact of that i should have had MY wedding dress on the day that we paid for and they have totally ripped us off. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG thats awful! So you its not like you had time to sort it out! (congrats on the wedding by the way!)

I hope it didnt ruin the whole day?


----------



## randomxx

Congrats on the wedding

do you think they will settle? is that £1000 plus the extra you paid for a brand new dress or is that included?


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I'm bacckk :) it went perfectly. Finally got the sands stickers to stick on my notes :) and the best part... I get 3 EXTRA SCANS :D :D :D The first extra scan is on 19 Nov, 2 days before we get married :headspin:

Heard babies heartbeat it was perfect, was moving around a lot, still cant feel it yet.

I cant believe my scan is tomorrow... oooh what will it be?? 

Congrats on being 18 weeks BW :D I cant believe what they did with your dress Aimee, I hope you get the compensation you deserve!!

Hope everyones ok, the weather here's ok actually really windy but sunny :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

glad everything went well haley pity the first scan wasn't 2 days after the wedding that way your new name would be on the scan pic then again you've still got your other 2 for that!

Just read in my magazine:-

*Births are easier and less painful for mothers if hospital beds are removed and maternity rooms are more 'chilled out' according to a canadian study. Professor Ellen Hodnett says that traditional hospital beds should be replaced with mattresses on the floor, and there should be mood lighting, relaxing music and wall pictures of peaceful scenes.*

Any thoughts?


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad everything went well hayley.

you gunna b able to get on the net tomoz.. we need to know the sex as soon as you do lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations hayley! Thats fab news, glad they are giving you extra scans, that will be reassuring for you as well!

I know when I booked my private scan they are going to put babies surname on the pics and dvd which is fab!

Im not sure about matresses on the floor random, sounds a bit dirty to me! other than that the other things sounds great! Im thinking of having a water birth, at least for some of it, whats everyone else thinking? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I want a water birth. my MW keep trying to put me off the idea


----------



## hayley x

I know Random thats what I thought but we're planning on having the 4d one on the 23rd so we can have a fantastic wedding present as I dont really want to go away anywhere yet and leave Alex (I still go to him everyday)

BW - I'm sure I can get on if OH will let me (its his B'Day) if not I will text Callie, I'm sure she wont mind updating :thumbup: Eeeee I'm too excited!!

Random - I'm not sure I like the idea of giving birth on a mattress on the floor :shrug: How are the midwives meant to get a good view up there, they cant bend down that far :rofl:

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Why is she putting you off it?


----------



## randomxx

i want a water birth with the hypnobirthing aswell hopefully lol! 

i didnt like the sound of the mattresses either how the heck are you ment to get up off them if you want to walk about but everything else sounded quite good xx


----------



## hayley x

pinkclaire said:


> Congratulations hayley! Thats fab news, glad they are giving you extra scans, that will be reassuring for you as well!
> 
> I know when I booked my private scan they are going to put babies surname on the pics and dvd which is fab!
> 
> Im not sure about matresses on the floor random, sounds a bit dirty to me! other than that the other things sounds great! Im thinking of having a water birth, at least for some of it, whats everyone else thinking? xx

I really wanted a water birth but had pre eclampsia :( You have to have the 'perfect' pregnancy to have a waterbirth no complications whatsoever!! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

she keeps reminding me that if there were to b any complications then the hos im at.. is 45mins drive away...
and that if any complications do take place. least i would be in hospital and they could take care of it straight away. 
I know what she is saying. but she has'nt mention the positives about having a water birth 

with my last. paris was born with the cord around her neck... she came out blue.. was horrible not hearing her cry straight away :(

x


----------



## pinkclaire

I am really worried about pre-eclamsia, my mum had it with me and we were both really poorly. The midwife said they'll keep a good eye on me. My hospital is about 35 mins away from the cottage hospital where I can have a water birth so I have been thinking the same. But from the state of that hospital I think I would rather be at the cottage one if I can and just keep all the fingers crossed!


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley- fab news about scan! :thumsup:
And wheather or not you reach a comp tomorrow- you better text me as soon as you are out of the room! :rofl: lol
What time is it?! :fool:

I really want a water birth, but my MW keeps putting me off te idea too! :(
She was saying there will be blood and poo in there and she certintly wont be getting in!
She was great though about if I wanted a home birth- but no, im deffo going to be at the hospital.

xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> she keeps reminding me that if there were to b any complications then the hos im at.. is 45mins drive away...
> and that if any complications do take place. least i would be in hospital and they could take care of it straight away.
> I know what she is saying. but she has'nt mention the positives about having a water birth
> 
> *with my last. paris was born with the cord around her neck... she came out blue.. was horrible not hearing her cry straight away *
> 
> x

Thats how Alex was born too :( I just remember them holding him struggling to untangle his cord :( the relief when they suddenly start crying, well alex didnt really cry, just a wimper haha xxx


----------



## hayley x

nervouspains said:


> Hayley- fab news about scan! :thumsup:
> And wheather or not you reach a comp tomorrow- you better text me as soon as you are out of the room! :rofl: lol
> What time is it?! :fool:
> 
> I really want a water birth, but my MW keeps putting me off te idea too! :(
> She was saying there will be blood and poo in there and she certintly wont be getting in!
> She was great though about if I wanted a home birth- but no, im deffo going to be at the hospital.
> 
> xxxx

:rofl: what a supportive midwife!! Its so different in the different areas. I dunno about everywhere else but we have 1 midwife we see at our appointments unless theyre ill or on holiday then we get a stand in person. Then when it comes to giving birth you just get whoever is on duty at the hospital!!

My scans at 10am so should be out by 10.45 :thumbup: I soooo cant wait :) I will text you straight away. I'm really unsure what I think it is now, probably girl I think.


----------



## Beautywithin

Im watching baby programmes on home & health.. and by god im now remembering the pain... from watching these, i will be defo having the gas & air again. i managed to survive on just that last time xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Aimee that's ridiculous about your wedding dress!! I would be fuming too..I would slate their name everywhere you can..these places make enough money without having to do the customers

Hayley that's fab about your extra scans!! I'm still saying boy tho  

PC my hubby proposed at his passing out parade and it was embarassing but was really special and everyone clapped afterwards my face went bright red!!

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

well i went to toys r us today so i could finish my xmas shopping but paul forgot the money so i couldnt get anything, it was so annoying, i saw lots of bits for Reese & Roxie though so will go back in a week or 2!!

I have been so tired today, defo having an early night tonight.

Cant believe its your scan tomorrow Hayley, its come round so quick. Hope you get some good pics :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> PC my hubby proposed at his passing out parade and it was embarassing but was really special and everyone clapped afterwards my face went bright red!!
> 
> xx

OMG! thats exactly what I am going to be like! I want to let him do it how he wants to though as I think its his decision!

Who was saying about the poo in the water thing? Sorry baby brain! I asked about that as it was my main worry and she said dont worry you wont even know about it we just fish it out the water! Gross but made me feel happier about it not floating around!

Also about the midwifes, I get 1, but still havent seen her, I've seen 4 other people now! Then you get whos on duty when you give birth. But there is only 6 of them so hopefully i will of met them all by the time it happens :laugh2:


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> Im watching baby programmes on home & health.. and by god im now remembering the pain... from watching these, i will be defo having the gas & air again. i managed to survive on just that last time xx

I am to scared to watch those programmes!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol ooooh Hayley I cant wait!!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

I think I'm going to burst I keep youtubing 17 week scans and last night I watched alex's 17 week scan I cant wait!!

Oh who asked a few days ago about CRL? Alex's was 12.34 at 17+6 but he was always measuring behind!

xxx


----------



## randomxx

2girlies- why would you leave it to him to lift the money men are 10x worse than us when it comes to memory and we have the baby brain excuse lol

Claire- i would be embarrassed aswell but it shows how much he loves you if he's willing to do it infront of all those people

BW- why oh why would you watch such programmes are you mad they would scare the sh*t out of me


ladies i have done a complete 180 and decided i am now having a girl lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thanks random!

its going to be fab Hayley! I cant wait to find out what your having and see the pictures!


----------



## rachyh1990

i was asking bout crl as when i went for my gender scan last week at 16 weeks my Little Girl was exactly 10cm and was wondering what everybody elses was :D xxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

2 girlies, I really hope you are joking about finishing your xmas shopping?!! You are making me panic!


----------



## Beautywithin

Was gunna say the same thing claire.. shopping will be last min for me this year .. i used to start end of october... so many people to buy for this year tho, a lot will be done online! i need to save all my energy for the next sale lol


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley glad it went well today and can't wait to see what your having :)

Thanks all, about the wedding dress. Gonna take it to court as we offered £1000 + £350 but they saids they would rather go to court so i can see a fair bit of stress coming on. 
Going to try not to let it wind me up too much but i also think the police will be involved as it is fraud....

Hope your all ok. Have been busy today. I bet i will go right tired soon!

xxx


----------



## angela43

AimeeM said:


> Hi angela :)
> 
> How do you know it is a boy, do tell!!

You guys are amazing -- I am WAY behind!

I know because I have a CVS test -- where they go in and take a "chorionic villus sample" (a little sample of the placenta). I wanted to have this done because I am older than many of you, and just need to be able to know about any chromosome "variations". :) All is good with the test -- next up will be a 20 week level 2 U/S, and also a cardiac echo-cardiogram. All precautionary.

The CVS was unpleasant, but not terribly so. They inserted a hollow needle through my abdomen, into the uterus, and got to the placenta. They did an U/S simultaneously, so they could get to the right spot. Quite a technology!

I need to catch up on reading this thread!


----------



## hayley x

Hey ladies. Christmas shopping talk already!! I have only bought a few bits and they're for Alex :D

I have heartburn :( its only started today, had it loads with Alex and he was bor with lots of blonde hair :) Soooo cant wait for the morning, sorry I'm probably doing your heads in lol.

Good Luck Aimee, I hope you get more than that now, serves them right!! Id rather pay up than get a really bad name going through court!!

xxx


----------



## hayley x

angela43 said:


> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> Hi angela :)
> 
> How do you know it is a boy, do tell!!
> 
> You guys are amazing -- I am WAY behind!
> 
> I know because I have a CVS test -- where they go in and take a "chorionic villus sample" (a little sample of the placenta). I wanted to have this done because I am older than many of you, and just need to be able to know about any chromosome "variations". :) All is good with the test -- next up will be a 20 week level 2 U/S, and also a cardiac echo-cardiogram. All precautionary.
> 
> The CVS was unpleasant, but not terribly so. They inserted a hollow needle through my abdomen, into the uterus, and got to the placenta. They did an U/S simultaneously, so they could get to the right spot. Quite a technology!
> 
> I need to catch up on reading this thread!Click to expand...

owchie!! when is your 20 week scan? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i got most of my xmas shopping in the january sales, everyone thought i was mad at the time but i saved so much money, got my MIL a no7 makeup set from boots for £15, was meant to be £100. Still got to get Reese & Roxie a few bits but they are the fun part so i dont mind that at all :) just think not long after xmas we will all be cuddling our babies :happydance:

only 1 more sleep till your scan Hayley, how exciting, i cant wait to find out what you are having, we are quite a close little group so i get really excited about everyone elses scans etc :thumbup:

my tummy is so hairy now :blush: i hope it goes away after the birth!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..it's brilliant you're so organised 2girlies!!

Can't wait till tomorrow Hayley!!

I would do exact same Aimee..weddings are stressful enough without the centre piece not being how you want it..especially when you pay through the nose for it!

Going to look at the house tomorrow..so excited..really hope it's what we are looking for..

Have this pain just below my belly button..anyone else had this? can feel bubs kicking so i'm not worried just really annoying xx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck Hayley, can't wait to see what tesm your on!!

MS- hope the house today is just what you need :)

Feeling much better after a nights sleep last night and thank God it is Friday :yipee:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Aimee glad you had a goods night sleep..makes your day alot better..so excited about the prospect of being able to do a nursery for the baby if we get this house..

Can't wait to hear what you're having Hayley!! not long!! won't be on till 5 tonight :-( so won't hear till then..

Had the worst aches and pains last night while i was lying down..can't find anyway i like to lie in bed..so frustrating 

Am 18 weeks today!!! woop woop..next week and i'll be half way there!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just realised I am pregnant and its got to come out at some point!


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Hayley!

Also Goodluck MS with the house! I still dont know where I'll be living so no chance of doing a nursery for a while. And congratulations on 18 weeks! Its flying by isnt it.

My LO was kicking/punching me all night, mainly in the bladder so no sleep for me either ms.

Glad your feeling better Aimee, its amazing what a good nights sleep can do.


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just realised I am pregnant and its got to come out at some point!

Awww i got this with my son at around 6 months. Gulp.... It is horrible when you have that realisation!

But- once it is over it is over. I can honestly say that i had the worst first birth ever and it doesn't bother me this time as i know that it is over once the baby and the placenta is out. Ask me again in 3 months though!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all

glad you are feeling better Aimee

Callie has hayley textd you yet... WE want to NO. we want to NO 

xx


----------



## randomxx

morning everyone

hope we get an update soon on what team haley is on

xx


----------



## sparkle_bump

It's really nice reading through your conversations. You guys seem so close! Have you all been using this site since your first trimesters?


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ hi sparkles. iv been using this site since i was 6 weeks.. i new from when i was 3 weeks... but googled something and this site came up... iv been here every since haha


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi Sparkles! Ive been using the site for about a month, but been in the feb love bug club for about two weeks and love our conversations! Look forward to you joining us!


Thanks Aimee, I just woke up and it hit me hehe, feel ok now, cant stop it can I!

Where is Hayley?! I cant wait to know ! I wander if she was right in her prediction? I think everyone has had what there were thinking so far?


----------



## sparkle_bump

wow, I've only really started with all of this kind of stuff even though I knew I was pregnant at 4 weeks. 

It's really nice to read that you all are going through the same thing as me, it's made things so much easier!!! Like when I thought that my bump looked less like a bump and more like a fat tummy my OH thought that I was crazy but then someone else said the same thing on here and it just made me chuckle that I was the only weirdo :)

And over the weekend I couldn't feel meg (what I call the bump not what I think we'll name him or her...was just tired of saying he/she!!) moving so I panicked, then I read that some of you ladies had the same issue and it made me feel better and really relieved.

Luckily meg's on the move again:happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

**twiddles her thumbs while waiting for hayley or callie to update**


----------



## Beautywithin

sparkle_bump said:


> wow, I've only really started with all of this kind of stuff even though I knew I was pregnant at 4 weeks.
> 
> It's really nice to read that you all are going through the same thing as me, it's made things so much easier!!! Like when I thought that my bump looked less like a bump and more like a fat tummy my OH thought that I was crazy but then someone else said the same thing on here and it just made me chuckle that I was the only weirdo :)
> 
> And over the weekend I couldn't feel meg (what I call the bump not what I think we'll name him or her...was just tired of saying he/she!!) moving so I panicked, then I read that some of you ladies had the same issue and it made me feel better and really relieved.
> 
> Luckily meg's on the move again:happydance:

Ah i just noticed you are due the same day as me :) is this your first? x


----------



## pinkclaire

I had the exact same thing this weekend! Now LO wont stop bashing my bladder! It is really good as we're all around the same stages so get to compare which is lovely! Im always complaining that I just feel fat! What ever your feeling guaranteed someone else feels or felt like that at some stage! When are you due then Sparkle? is your ticker accurate you must be about the same as me?


----------



## randomxx

where the heck is haley or callie im not very good at waiting lol


sparkle hello and welcome you'll love it here tho its very addictive so be prepared lol 

xx


----------



## sparkle_bump

My due date is 3rd Feb but it's been moved around so much, the doctors couldn't decide so it's also been 9th and 12th but I think they've all come to an agreement on 3rd now!! 

Yep BW this is my 1st!! quite scary seeing as there was absolutely no plan yet but I'm so glad that it's happened...I always had an irrational belief that wasn't based on anything medical that I wouldn't be able to conceive so I'm really relieved and happy now.

I see that this is your 2nd - your little girl is a couple of months younger than my youngest brother.
What about you claire is this your first?


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> where the heck is haley or callie im not very good at waiting lol
> 
> 
> sparkle hello and welcome you'll love it here tho its very addictive so be prepared lol
> 
> xx

very addictive but helpful!! and gets me through my boring working day!


----------



## sparkle_bump

hey random, just read your message...I'm already addicted.

when I was off sick from work I think I spent practically the whole day on the site....I hang my head in shame!


----------



## Beautywithin

ah shucks i have to pop out in a min.. but i want to know hayleys update!! x


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls OMG sorry I havent been on!

Hayley just texted me- but wants to tell you herself ! lol
I know though ;) mwhahahahahah lol


:D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

We all do it Sparkle!

I am due the 2nd, I think BW is the 4th? Am I right? So your bang between us! 

This is my first as well, no plans for mine and I honestly used to think the same as you! I dont know why. Me and OH never thought we would have kids but now this is the best thing that has ever happened to us!

Have you had any scans yet? We love piccies!

My youngest sister is three and my OH has a 6 year old brother and 3 year old sister so we have a lot of young aunties/uncles in our family!


----------



## pinkclaire

No way NP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT FAIR


----------



## samzi

is it what i thought NP? :p


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes im due the 4th 

callie you cant do that to us!! x

when she gunna b on ? x


----------



## nervouspains

Sworry :kiss: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Let me txt and ask her xx


----------



## sparkle_bump

yep pink I've had my 12wk scan..will stick it up soon and will have my 20wk on 18th...so excited!!

Is everyone finding out whether they're having a boy or girl?


----------



## Beautywithin

sparkle_bump said:


> yep pink I've had my 12wk scan..will stick it up soon and will have my 20wk on 18th...so excited!!
> 
> Is everyone finding out whether they're having a boy or girl?

Yes i wanted to find out this time.. didnt with my first tho.. ( even tho i was told it was most likely to be a boy ) glad i didnt really listen to that at the time haha... had 2 scans comfirming its a boy this time. and i saw his willie so i no for sure it is. you gunna find out? x


----------



## pinkclaire

My 20 week scan is on the 14th I cannot wait either! I am not finding out I am very boring and team yellow! Everyone will be dying to know by the time I give birth! How about you?


----------



## sparkle_bump

I would love to find out but my OH is adamant that it should be a surprise :(

I may have a sneaky chat with the sonographer!! :)


----------



## samzi

my OH keeps changing his mind about wether he wants to know or not. so ive said to him he can either leave the room when the sono is about to tell us or i can ask her to write it on a bit of paper :lol:


----------



## pinkclaire

ooh samzi your good! Lay the law hehe. Theres a few people on here whos OH have stopped then. It was the opposite in my camp, but Ive convinced him round to my way of thinking hehe!

I wanted to find out initially when I first got that BFP, I was dying to know, but now I really want the surprise, for one it stops me stressing to much about 'being prepared' as there is only soo much I can do! Although trust me I am stressing! I havent managed to buy anything yet in case its not the right thing, can get it cheaper somewhere else, dont need it.... the list goes on!


----------



## nervouspains

Hayley just texted me- she will be on about 1 and will try to be as quick as possible lol bless her xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh thanks for letting us know. i can go to the shops quickley now xxxx


----------



## samzi

im apparanty going to get a call today about my next scan, nothing yet though :(


----------



## hayley x

ITS A GIRL​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Still in shock, although I thought that it was a girl but for someone to tell me its a girl, I cant get my head round it haha. Richard is very happy to be having a daddys girl (he thinKs haha)

She is very stubborn and so not photo genic unlike her big brother, but she did enjoy flashing her bits at us :rofl: and the lady got to see her in 4d quickly :cloud9: I already think she looks like Alex from her profile pic. Didnt get brilliant pics she wouldnt budge.

Oh and I have an anterior placenta, which is why I'm not feeling much yet :thumbup:

I'm on :cloud9: cant quite believe it.

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

wahooooo my prediction was right.. so happy for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

knew it! told ya it was :p


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Hayley! We were dying to know! Glad it was fun. Is the new pic the one on the left? the two pictures look like twins!


----------



## Beautywithin

So hayley. now for names.. are you still liking daisy? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Hmmm still like Daisy but its not definate yet :) Richard likes Emily I prefer Amilie lol. xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

You could have one and then the other as a nickname!


----------



## randomxx

woohooo haley oh im sooo excited for you!

oh and i prefer Amilie think its a wee bit different xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay congrats Hayley, so i was right again......im getting good at this :happydance: Girls are fantastic & both mine are daddies girls, now you get to pick all pink things. Its lovely that shes got a big brother to look after her xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh & now paul wants to find out what we are having, 2 weeks today yippeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## randomxx

woohoo 2girlies make sure he doesn't change his mind again tho x


----------



## 3 girlies

he said i could find out & not tell him but then he changed his mind & said he really wants to know. He thinks its a boy but i'm still guessing girl.


----------



## Beautywithin

Have you had the same symptoms as you did with your girls??? x


----------



## hayley x

2 girlies said:


> oh & now paul wants to find out what we are having, 2 weeks today yippeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

:shock: :happydance: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

all been a bit different but the sickness has been awful this time! constant nausea thats only just going now!


----------



## AimeeM

Well done Hayley on your little princess :D Very happy for you :D



AimeeM said:


> NP- I did! Here,
> 
> 
> 
> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Random :D
> 
> 
> 
> I was having a dream about the Feb love bugs last night and i saw the genders of some of us. I got,
> 
> Hayley girl,
> Random boy,
> Nervouspains girl,
> Mummysuzie boy,
> Beautywithin boy,
> ramblinghaggis girl.
> 
> Hehe, shame i woke up before i dreamt about me but i keep having dreams mine is a boy.Click to expand...

Wow, three out of six....


----------



## Beautywithin

Your getting dam good at this Aimee :)... now we just hope you have a gender scan.. or at least find out at your 20 week one xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh! And sorry girls again I am saying the same thing, next week I will find out! Yay! lol.

Oooh I wonder what im having, I SO wish I was having my scan tomorrow!

2girlies- YAY! Whoooo cant wait to find out :happydance: xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Callie, ring them back up and change it for tomorrow :thumbup: I really cant wait for your scan, I think girl for you too atm, probs change my mind by next week :shrug:

I think we should make it a rule EVERY FEB LOVE BUG HAS TO FIND OUT THE GENDER!! :D

Thanks Aimee :hugs: xxx


----------



## randomxx

by the looks of things think we mibe have alot of baby girls x


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont think finding out the sex at the scan ruins the surprise at all, so many people say it does. I think it makes it seem more real. I dont care if it ruins the surprise for my family coz its my baby not theirs ha ha 

Hayley when are you going to start buying pink things?


----------



## randomxx

my mum hates that i want to find out but i decided that with me being premature and my mum being early i dont want to risk not having baby's name or being prepared incase i go early if that makes sense dont want to rush giving LO a name and want to bond with bump properly by calling it its name! plus im too impatient

i cant wait to see your pink things haley you need to start buying them soon hehe xx


----------



## AimeeM

I am going to book a gender scan for next week.























:happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol- me too Hayley! But then i was so sure it was a boy orginally :shrug: lol

Oooh I so wish I could! But I know if I wait another week, at least I can get a definate answer, ah, so this is the down side when pregnant of eating too many KFC's lol :rofl: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- Whoooooooooooooooooooo!
When?!
Mine on Sunday lol xxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I was premature and worry about the same thing! My mum made me feel better about it though, she said when they had me they didnt have anything ready and were carpeting the whole of upstairs but they got buy and everything was fine! PLus they couldnt be prepared as they didnt do prem clothes then, I wore dolls clothes to start with lol


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe! well i think i will book it on Monday for maybe Tuesday or Wednesday :D You lot have made me make my desicion! Can't wait any more lol.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol YAY I cant wait ::thumbup: xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

It is bad on here, I nearly changed my mind but I'm going to be strong!


----------



## randomxx

claire change it change it change it! team yellow is boring even 2girlies OH has changed his mind you should to lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am being strong! Im not changing lol. You'll all be giving birth thinking whats claire having hehe (or more like shouting expletives at OH but worth a try :winkwink:)


----------



## AimeeM

Yey for 2girlies husband changing his mind :yipee:


----------



## randomxx

yeah i suppose thats the good bit its a big surprise for everyone but i dunno if i could wait that long to be honest x


----------



## AimeeM

Imagine what it was like in the days before scans....


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant imagine having to wait 9 months. I am so glad we've got them!


----------



## angela43

hayley x said:


> angela43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> Hi angela :)
> 
> How do you know it is a boy, do tell!!
> 
> You guys are amazing -- I am WAY behind!
> 
> I know because I have a CVS test -- where they go in and take a "chorionic villus sample" (a little sample of the placenta). I wanted to have this done because I am older than many of you, and just need to be able to know about any chromosome "variations". :) All is good with the test -- next up will be a 20 week level 2 U/S, and also a cardiac echo-cardiogram. All precautionary.
> 
> The CVS was unpleasant, but not terribly so. They inserted a hollow needle through my abdomen, into the uterus, and got to the placenta. They did an U/S simultaneously, so they could get to the right spot. Quite a technology!
> 
> I need to catch up on reading this thread!Click to expand...
> 
> owchie!! when is your 20 week scan? xxxClick to expand...

My scan will be around the beginning of Oct. I go for one more regular doc appt on sept 22, and then they will schedule the 20 wk scan and the echo. 

And owchie is right. The CVS caught me off guard. thought they would just put the needle in once, and draw out the tissue... no, they kinda rammed it in and out. :( But I had no pain or cramping after, so at least that was good -- and the test tissue was clean, and there was no need to "re-do".


----------



## angela43

congratulations Hayley! I have loved raising my 14 yr old daughter -- I got to do lots of girly fun things all over again (crafts, decorating, shopping, lunches, picking out outfits, makeup, all those years of dance recitals...). Now that she is a teenager, it is even better. :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats Hayley!!! I was wrong :-( but yayy for a girl!!!

I have the worst heartburn in the world today..

How many girls and boys so far? i know 2 boys..me and bw 1 girl hayley..anyone else know? xx


----------



## AimeeM

If you got to the love bugs scan thread it says on the first page. I think it is 3 boys, 4 girls and 2 yellow team :)


----------



## bitepeach

Congrats Haley !! I still cant convince OH to find out what we are having :( ends up in a big row


----------



## hayley x

maybe he will just change his mind one day, my OH did :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## samzi

yippe, i got my scan date finally!!!

16 days to go!


----------



## pinkclaire

Whoop whoop Samzi! God my heartburn is terrible today MS! I just have to look at food!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hello ladies..thank you Aimee..wasn't sure if there was somewhere that said or not..

I've started living on tum tums now..it's so sore

Weather here is crap..

Wee one has been kicking away today..how's everyone else? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Only 13 days till my scan :happydance:
I tried out my phil & teds pushchair today, took roxie to the park in it, its lovely :thumbup:
my baby doesnt kick much, i know its early days still so im not too worried.
hows everyone else?


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies!!! while out shopping yesterday i almost fell right onto my bump... B saved me.. it really shook me up i mean the damage that could have been done if i had gone right over.. i would have just fell flat on my bump no doubt about it, and i was wearing flat shoes, im gunna be watching my every step now is gunna make me paranoid :/

P is back to school tomoz ((( thank gawd )) she has been a madame the last couple of days i think ever she is looking forward to going back

hows everyone else?


----------



## hayley x

Morning :) I've just started getting heartburn too :( I rekon this baby will have a lot of hair like her brother! 

Aww BW how scarey :( I fell over in the snow when I was pregnant with Alex its sooo worrying. I'm dreading the colder months cause it will be all icey. Defo need some boots with good grip!

Feels like the kids have been off school forever. Does she like school?

When we was out yesterday we got our little girl her first pair of shoes :cloud9: I love them they're too cute! Feels so weird looking at girls things!

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Arnt we lucky to be having one of each Hayley :).. im glad i still get to shop for girlie things for Paris.. because i havent seen a lot of nice boys stuff about.. shops are filled with lovely girlie bits..
we got a lil leather jacket from next yday for him.. so cute its exactly like his daddies

Paris likes school and sometimes crys when she has to come home lol.. thing is she always runs off. and i cant go chasing her anymore. so i bloody hope she stops doing that

ah as for the winter months im dreading aswell. hope we dont get snow till late this year.. 

Have you brought anything else hayley?? 

i need help with what pram to get... i did want the silver cross one.. but it looks a lil to big?? 

Im extremely tired today got so much to do aswell.. and i could murder a roast dinner! x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello!
Sorry to tell you this BW but Ive got a roast on the way!

I really liked the silvercross pram until I went and saw how it folds down etc. Its a Lovely pram if you walk most places but I am too lazy! hehe.

I have eventually decided on the mamas and papas switch, I have completely fallen in love with it! 

Still got heartburn and still not bought anything! you guys make me feel so bad! I am really excited but I just dont know where to start!

Its my 20 week scan a week tomorrow ahhhh! I am getting nervous about it now. Cant wait to see baba again though.


----------



## hayley x

:D talking of prams I have found THE pushchair :) well I thought that Friday but changed my mind this one really is it

Icandy Cherry in Mulberry :cloud9: It will lovely when she's all dressed in PINK :D

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=cherry_stroller

Omg cant believe its only a week for your 20 week scan it seems impossible that us feb mummies are already coming up to 20 weeks, its mad I still dont look or feel pregnant :dohh: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

That colour is lovely hayley! I do really like the icandy ones as well!

My scan has come round so fast, it'll be at 19+6! I have pregnant days and just fat days hehe. In my underwear I look pregnant but with clothes on it ust looks fat most of the time. I met my friend for lunch yesterday who is 16 weeks and she looks much more pregnant than me! Not fair hehe.


----------



## hayley x

isnt it weird how we always think other people look bigger and we just look 'fat' even when I was 30+ with Alex I was still convinced I looked fat now looking back I was massive :dohh: we're never happy. I think my 20 week scan is 20+5, it cant come soon enough... only 5 more scans then I get to see her IRL :happydance: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i love icandy, wish i could have afforded the peach blossom. i took Rox out in my phil & teds yesterday & i love it, its so practical, even paul said he liked it lol. I suppose i will be thankful for the 3 wheeler if it snows in feb!! 

i cant wait to buy pink or blue stuff.


----------



## randomxx

i am sooo jealous of all you ladies coming up for your 20week scan ive only got my 12 week one on tues even tho i'll be 12+4 i think im either going to get put forward or my cyst has got larger as my stomach has gotten a lot larger than normal x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Can't believe how active the wee man has been..i love the feeling..

I'm well jealous of all you ladies..i don't get a 20 week scan :-( my next nhs one is at 36 weeks..guess i'll just need to talk hubby into a 4d one hehe

How has everyone been this weekend? Can't believe tomorrow is monday already xx


----------



## randomxx

evening mummysuzie how are you?

why do you not get a 20 week scan that seems pretty unusual or is that just me that thinks that??


----------



## rachyh1990

ive been having really bad tummy pains tonight... anybody else had this? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

they are low down and slightly to the right? i am slightly worried as me and OH where playfighting earlier and he fell onto near my pubic bone. it wasnt funny falling onto it. it was enough pain to make me go oww!! do you think i should go see the dr tomorrow. xxx


----------



## hayley x

Is it like bloating? i get that a lot and its pretty painful too :( xxx


----------



## hayley x

sounds like it could just be stretching but as your OH fell on you maybe worth getting checked out to for reassurance. People who have young children while pregnant must get a few bumps here and there and are fine. Hope your ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## angela43

let us know how you are "rachyh" :)

I finally couldn't button my jeans at all and bought a "bella band" today. Basically a stretchy band of fabric that goes over the unbuttoned pants to prolong being able to wear regular clothes. I know this is all temporary, but I do not enjoy the weight gain. I think because I was mentally not in "baby mode" when we conceived, I am just struggling with this mindset. OH is great about it, but I truly dislike the physical changes. Sigh. With time I will just succumb to the inevitable.

We told OH's family last night at a family event, and they were all happily surprised. (We have been married 23 years). 

We have started the process of cleaning out our "office", and will redo it as a nursery. So much to do!


----------



## AimeeM

Morning :)

Gonna try and get a scan booked today for either tomorrow or Wednesday!

Feeling baby move a fair bit now! Hubby can't feel it though yet which seems strange when he has his hand there and i feel it but he can't.

I bought a book about pregnancy and birth and i have been reading the birth section and i think i am going to try hypno birthing. I am also going to ask about a mobile epidural.
I am a bit scared of the labour progressing so fast that i don't have time for the epidural. I figured why try go natural when i don't need to. I aren't bothered about saying to people i had all the pain relief possible.

It annoys me when people say 'I had a 10lb baby with nothing but gas and air' it's like so what and your point is?! lol!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies...

Not sure if it's all Glasgow hospitals or just the Southern General but we only get one at 12 weeks..i'm getting one at 36 weeks cuz i'm getting a csection so need to check everythings where it should be etc..

I had this the other night rachyl..they're growing pains when your ligaments and that are stretching..they r really sore..but if you're worried give ur midwife a quick call.

I agree with you Aimee at the end of it you don't get a medal for using nothing during labour. Why be in pain when you don't need to? 

What's everyone up to today? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi :hi: girls!

Hope your all well :D
Sorry I wasnt very talkative on Friday :sad:
Im ok and back to normal now lol.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend- God it was meant to be 24 degrees yesterday! I think not! Lol

Whoooo5 days until my gender scan!! Finally!

I had to send back my rented Hi-Beb Doppler on Friday as I have ordered one to keep! :happydance: But for now I only have my angel sounds and its not as clear on my fatty boom boom tum lol, but I did catch babys HB for a few seconds yesterday so put my mind at rest again :D lol

I ahd another scan gender dream last night! They told me it was a girl as I was saying to OH, look there is her Minnie you can see its a girl! Lol
And he was saying no, thats not clear, its a boy, so I said no look at her bum, can you see little balls? No yu cant- its a girl lmao :rofl:
Also in my dream, I said look, you can see her hair!

I have been so naughty all weekend, drinking pop :-s lol and eating crappy food- chips, pizza, although I did have some veg on Sat night :D

I have uploaded pics from 14+5 and today 16+5, can you see a difference?
Im going to do a guess the gender thread too lol.

*reading*


Whoooo Samzi! Cant wait for scan piccys! :D

Hayley- Lovely looking buggy!

Random- yay the scan in near enough finally here! :happydance:

Aimee- oooooh I cant wait!!! :D lol I am getting all excited as most of us will know what we are having this week!
And Yes think il be having an Epi! Although, does it make you feel out of it? :shrug:

MS- Work! Boring boring work :( lol

First 14+5
second 16+5

xxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea NP you can def see a difference between the pics...no epidural doesn't make you feel out of it just can't feel anything below your tummy..morphine and pethidine make you feel out of it..that's something i have to say i def wouldn't have xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS :hugs:

I get nausea on gas as well, so I was thinking, hmmm just air? lol
I am going to hve an epi, I know I wont be able to stand the pain, especially if I tear! :wacko: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe just air lol an epidural is the best thing ever..xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I am deffo going to get it now- can you have it if you have a water birth though?
I told OH If I do- he will be in the pool with me lol, MW said she wont be though as there is pooh and blood in there! thanks love! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh girls, I have posted a gender scan guess in T2 forum lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No can't have an epi if you're in the pool..you're confined to the bed if you have one..only thing i'll say to all the first time mums is don't get your heart too set on a specific birth plan..i had a water birth planned and then ended up going 14 days overdue and had to get induced and that didn't work so had to get an emergency csection so nothing went to plan.Just be open to the fact not everything goes to plan but however your labour happens at the end you'll have a gorgeous baby in your arms xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yes thanks mummysuzie :D

I dont mind a c-section- at least I wouldnt have to really feel the pain of my lady bits lol :blush:

I think il probably just go with hospital bed for first one :)
Something 'simple' and easy-ish lol.

How long before you feel 'normal' again after an epi?

And I was wondering how long before :blush: you stop bleeding/ have sexy time again/ feel 'yourself' again, or feel in pain, especailly going to the loo etc?

sorry for all my questions lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Ladies


Nice bump Callie ;)

P is back at school today.. Ah so i get a few hours rest iv had quiet a few pains last few days and everytime i sneeze it hurts my tummy 

hope yall are ok? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's ok what we're here for  

my epidural faded about 8 hours after my last top up..

I stopped bledding about 4 weeks after i had alex..everyone differs tho

I don't particularly like sex lol so was about 6 weeks after we had it

As for feeling yourself again everyone differs again..they say you get baby blues a few days after due to hormones etc but i didn't have this..

Only pain i had with csection was my end stitches..that was all..toilet i had no problem with this..if you have a natural birth and episiotomy then this will differ as you have stitches down there..

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks BW :D

Thank you MS! :kiss:
Do you keep having epi top ups until you are fully dilated? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I was still bleeding badly 9 weeks after giving birth.... i was so scared of going a poo i lied to my midwife and said i had been but didnt go till a week or so later and thats only because i really needed 2 haha

waited 7 weeks till i had sex again. felt like a born again virgin


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone, read through the threads but as usual cant remember what Ive read!

What I can remember,

I am sure everything is ok Rachy, my little sis knockd my tummy all the time by accident and sometimes I do get pains, but I have a lie down and they seem to go away? Feels like its my body telling me I need to take it slower!

Also who was saying about the getting fat bit? I am hating every minute of it, it must be the worst bit about pregnancy for me, I really dont enjoy getting a bump or people commenting on my bump, but I feel guilty for admitting that as well as everyone seems to 'love' pregnancy. Hmm not me, cant wait for the end result but actually pregnancy is not for me I dont think!


I am dreading the aftermath of the birth! I am just trying to ignore it at the moment and worry about the actual birth, deal with the rest after lol. Definately not letting OH peer down there at any point otherwise I dont think I could ever let him near me again! He is going head height only hehe.


Good luck with your scan tomorrow random and let us know what they say about the cyst, hope everything is ok x


----------



## mummysuzie22

you can do yea generally they ask you if you want another top up..because i had a csection they put it in and 7 hours later i wasn't dialating and need emergency cs so they topped it up again..i think they sort of let it wear off before you get ready to push so you can feel a contraction and you know when to push..xx


----------



## AimeeM

Well my exp'

Went in to labour at 12am in hospital as was induced. Told bich of a midwife i was in labour, she gave me codeine! After 4 hours managed to blag her to give me Pethidine which did make me out of it but i thought it was brill and wanted more lol says it lasts 4 hours but was more like 1 hour.

Went to labour room at 7:30 had epidural which was great. Sat in bed watching telly until 5pm when i was fully dilated. Started to push and got him out at 6:15pm, I had the epidural topped up just before i was fully dilated which was a mistake as after i got Kayden out i went really poorly and was really sick and i think they topped it up too much cos i couldn't move my arms and felt like i was dying.
Couldn't move at all. Didn't hold him until the next day for the first time, i think the numbness wore off around 4 am.

I did have internal and external stitches though so i am glad really that i had the epidural as Kayden was 9lb 7oz.

That is why i am looking in to this mobile epidural, need to ask the midwife.

Oh yeah, i bled for 6 weeks exactly.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :)
xx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies how are we all?

ive had such a crappy weekend hurt myself in work on sat night and instead of getting sent home she made me stay until 1.30am tho she gave me the sunday off! Im getting so sick of the place! Wouldn't of hurt myself if she actually done some work i was lugging crates off glasses on and off dishwasher and started getting pains in my back and tummy grrr so annoyed you'd think her having 2 kids would know better but no! 

i am not looking forward to the labour lol but theres nothing i can do about it for baby to get here i have to go through labour lol and it will all be worth it in the end up x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey Random, 

Thats terrible! People are so unconsiderate arnt they. they're the same at my place as well, people dont get it. Good you got the day off on Sunday though xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah tho i wouldn't of been going in if i was still sore anyway only another week to go then back to my usual hours and none of this extra work xx


----------



## nervouspains

Random! Shes so rude! Ask her to give you a risk assessment- as shes ment to by law!

So no heavy lifting or constent turning, streching etc xxx


----------



## randomxx

shes just the assisstant manageress the boss is on holiday but they have known for 6 weeks now that im pg and not bothered to even look into everything that they should do! My midwife appointment that i had to take my shift off for they paid me for but as a holiday so i lost a day of my holidays! xx


----------



## nervouspains

I think you need to remind them that by law you are intiled to attend these appointments- while still being paid!
They have to allow you time for travel and the appointment.

Ask her to do a risk assessment, it dont matter as long as she is in a managerial position.

Dont let them put you or baby at risk! Stupid moo isnt worth it xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

My work havent bothered doing a risk assessment either. My work is all men and I dont think they care to be honest, they have all been treating me differently since I told them. At my midwife appointment I told her about the back pain I have been getting so she told me to get a risk assessment done. Fat chance of that! My work is sacking a lot of people at the moment and I dont want to make a nusience of my self just in case!


----------



## randomxx

think i'll say tomorrow after seeing the midwife and see what she says she wont have a clue what im talking about tho! 

think i should get them some leaflets or smething as they haven't bothered looking into anything at all! 

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

They have to give you a risk assesment and they need to pay for your time off for appointments and antenatal classes..i got mine at 12 weeks and i basically can't do anything but take bets lol it's in the business' best interest to do this as if you injure yourself or you and baby get hurt you would be able to sue them.

really weird just there..could feel bubs kicking me just under my ribs and pushed into my fat lol and could feel wee man kicking thought this is a bit high for him just now then felt down a bit and could feel movement so at moment he's lying vertical on my right side..really weird lol am starting to get worried now tho cuz this seems a bit advanced for only 18 weeks..to a previous discussion me and rachyl had my scan measurements were about 3 weeks on from the measurements for a 16 week old but it was babybond and she didn't mention anything about measurements..wish i had another scan at 20 weeks..hoping i'm not having a big bubba lol xx


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie im with the RAH which is in Paisley if you had chosen there think you would have been able to wouldn't you?? then you get 2 scans your 12 week and 20 week im also getting hypnobirthing with them and they have aromatherapy and massages in the midwifery unit! 

you would think they would have looked into these things tho i shouldn't have to tell them as its in there interests to find out if you get me! sure the stupid moo left me the delivery to unpack with cases of miller and stuff had to get the customers to move them for me shes so inconsiderate x


----------



## pinkclaire

Its completely different down here Mummysuzie and Random, we only get one scan and that is at 20 weeks! You wouldnt think care would be sooo different depending on where you live but it is!


----------



## hayley x

Heyy girls!! I never had a risk assessment in my last pregnancy, I worked up until 4 days before having my son and told them when I was 6 weeks so they had agesss to do it, just lucky for them I never had an accident. We had to do picking tills and collection so they should have really done one! 

We have just been to town and bought out little girlie quite a few bits, cant wait to get home, I'll take pictures of them all and show you :) 

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Cant wait to see hayley!

I am so sad, I cant wait until tomorrow to see my ticker change! I really need to get a life....


----------



## hayley x

I cant wait to move up a new box :D when does that happen? feels like I've only been in this box 5 mins but I'm too excited to be in the middle box hehe xxx


----------



## randomxx

haley im looking forward to seeing what you've bought dont leave it too late before you post lol i think my work wouldn't bother with one until i tell them!

i think thats terrible that you only get one scan its shocking in my opinion xx


----------



## pinkclaire

They have changed it from the 1st of August that you get a 12 week scan as well. rom my EDD at this time I was 14 weeks so just missed out! I was gutted. I paid for a private one when OH was around anyway so he could come otherwise he wouldnt of been able to so actually it worked out really well!

I think I went up a box around 18 weeks so not long now Hayley!


----------



## nervouspains

Looking forward to seeing your piccys Hayley! xxxx


----------



## randomxx

suppose thats good they have changed it in my opinion everyone should have at least their 12 week and 20 week scan i think they are both very important!


----------



## nervouspains

Im logging off now girls, so have a nice night :D
Im going round my mums for a roast! Yum :D

hayley- look forward to seeing the piccys tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I had the chance to go to RAH but 2 of my friends had theirs there and had shocking treatment from the midwives and terrible expierences etc and had my last one at the southern and the midwives etc are lovely and am used to the hospital so just sticking with that one..

what's everyone having for dinner tonight?

Am having Bruschetta...my dad's wife is italian so she tought me how to make loads of italian food etc from fresh and this is by far my fav..
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Hayley you go up a box at 17+6, not sure why but thats the day mine changed!!

I finished all my xmas shopping today, we went back to toys r us (this time with the wallet of money lol) Got some really nice bits for the girls but didnt go overboard, they got so much last xmas. I have put it all in the loft & gonna leave it up there until a few days before so i only have to wrap it!!

I'm getting excited about my scan now, pink or blue?????

i had Fish & chips for dinner, didnt really fancy it though!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Amazing how organised you r 2girlies!!

Meant to say earlier that had a physio appt today and got fitted for a belt and she said since i have it this early that i'll probably need crutches later on..that's the last thing i want xx


----------



## randomxx

mummysuzie thats not to good about the crutches! im midwife-led just now its on the new floor they have been really nice so far i'll just need to wait and see i suppose 

2girlies cant believe thats you finished your xmas shopping already your super prepared lol

oooh scan 2mz scan 2mz scan 2mz im sooo excited cant wait only one more sleep :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

Good luck with your scan tomoz Random x


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck at your scan xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo good luck with your scan tomorrow random..i think it's gonna be a boy 

Everyone has different expierences and there are always stories that goes with hospitals..it's just whatever one you're happy with xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey!! Good luck Random :D xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: random, I think they might put you forward :thumbup: be sure to share your piccies :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

thank you all ladies

haley i hope they put me forward aswell i really do as soon as i know my dates im using OH's card to book my gender scan hehe and of course i will share the pics hehe


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck random! Can't wait to here how it went! I had roast for tea with apple crumble yum yum but I am definately a fattie now!!


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: random, sounds perfect... what are men for aye :D :D I think you'll have a boy :shrug: xxx


----------



## randomxx

exactly hayley! i cant wait wish it would hurry up i cant wait! i done a complete 180 and now think its a girl lol xx


----------



## angela43

looking forward to hearing your news random!


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh random good luck today hun xx


----------



## AimeeM

Random, try and get a nub shot!!


----------



## nervouspains

Haha yes good point Ams lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh we have a lot of scan piccies to look forward to this week! I cant wait.

I am 19 weeks today :happydance: 

How is everybody else?


----------



## rachyh1990

my tummmy still hurts, doctor has puy me on bed rest... hows everyone else? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no rachyh, hope you are ok, at least you have us on here to keep you company :hugs:

I feel tired today & ive slept so much. my baby hasnt kicked me for days, its making me panic a bit, i keep prodding it lol, heartbeat is fine so i think its just lazy!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh bless Rachy, I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

That sucks Rachy..hope you feel better soon..

So tired today..slept really good aswell..

Good luck today random..hopefully they put you forward

weather is rotten up here..glad i don't need to go out today..lazy day me thinks!
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

2 girlies said:


> oh no rachyh, hope you are ok, at least you have us on here to keep you company :hugs:
> 
> I feel tired today & ive slept so much. my baby hasnt kicked me for days, its making me panic a bit, i keep prodding it lol, heartbeat is fine so i think its just lazy!!

Yours isnt the only one.. my lil man isnt that active either...

hope you feel better soon rach!

what time is randoms scan? x


----------



## pinkclaire

It was at 9.30! So hopefully we will find out soon! 

My lil jimmy always waits until I am really worried and I tell someone and then bashes me right as I tell someone I am worried. Their going to be awkward I can tell already!


----------



## 3 girlies

the weather is lovely here, warm & sunny!

i feel sick again today!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wish my lo would send some of yours some activeness...he seems to be on the same schedule as me right now which is good like Alex was.At night he sleeps and during the day he is active which suits me.

My midwife said it isn't unusual not to feel your bubs everyday as it is still early so i wouldn't worry about it. When you least expect it you feel a big kick lol. 

Happy 19 weeks Pinkclair!!!

Weird to think in 3 days i'll be half way there!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

It can depend on what way they're lying and also where your placenta is! Is 19 weeks classed as half way then? I am scared by how quick the last 4 weeks has gone. Only 10 weeks left at work thank goodness! I cant wait to leave now!


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) I'm sooo jealous, I have occasions where its definately baby but its still like the tinest of feel, blink and you miss it, havent had that for a while, its certainly not getting more regular. Anyone else have an anterior placenta? it sucks, I'm really worried something will be wrong and I will assume its ok cause I cant feel her.

Were going to kiddicare now :happydance: cant wait, get to play with all the prams :thumbup:

Happy 19 weeks :dance: 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

so everyone wants prams are you getting? i was gunna get a silver cross one. but didnt realise they were so bulky.. so im in need of some ideas x


----------



## Beautywithin

I spoke 2 soon.just seen this one and i love it 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_54_10751_-1__80010_10001_


----------



## randomxx

im back im back im back!

baby was being lazy and wouldnt move for her to get the measurements for the fold so had to go get mt bloods and go back again lol! she put me forward to 13+1 so not that far forward! Oh and she wasn't a very good sonographer the woman i had last time was much better this is the only pic im showing got another one but its very similar and you can see babys eye socket its scary so not posting it lol
 



Attached Files:







Image0141.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beautywithin

Awww lovely pic random ;) its still pretty clear

so whens your due date now? xx


----------



## randomxx

15th of March x


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thats lovely Randomxx glad everything went ok! 

talking of prams I am going for the mamas and papas switch if I do not change my mind! I really liked it in the shop and does everything I want it to!I really liked the look of the silvercross linear but its huge when it folds down! So I looked at the 3d version but wasnt happy that there was no straps in the pram part. So thought I was never going to find what I wanted but this one seems to tick all the boxes!


----------



## Beautywithin

When are you getting your pram Claire? near to the end? think soon as im certain which one i want. im going to get mine hopefully after my 21 week scan... xx


----------



## nervouspains

Random- Cute piccys :D Finally you ahve a date lol.

- Prams- I havent even looked! and tbh, dont think I will until im 25-26 weeks :blush:
I did buy a sterilizer last night in tescos- a Tommy close to nature one was £40 reduce to £19.99, its electric and can clean 6 bottles in 5min.

Im feeling really achy today, like you know when you used to get af pains? im a bit worried, but sure its nothing :shrug: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I had them at 16weeks random.. its most probley stretching or growing pains i still get them every now and again.. it shouldnt be a constant pain tho xxx


----------



## randomxx

thank you everyone yeah im soooo pleased i got a date finally and some pics now to book my gender scan hehe tho need to speak to OH first lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

Book it book it book it ;) x


----------



## pinkclaire

If its achy and wearing off at times its nothing to worry about its just all the stretching thats going on at the moment! If it is constant ring your mw for advice?

I'm not sure about the pram, I was thinking of buying it second hand as its over £500 quid with everything in and I want a wedding so OH says I need to make compromises! lol. But it was the only thing I really wanted new and both our parents know that so OH parents have said they'll buy the car seat for us and am hopin my mum will give me some money towards it for xmas!

So, I am back to my original plan of buying it new lol. So I am going to keep my eye out for the best price and/or any offers, especially at the baby show in London and just try and get it the cheapest i can to justify buying it new lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

My friend spend nearly £900 on one.. i think thats silly really... considering everything else that needs to be brought id rather spend 900 on the nursery

im not really a bargin hunter.. i should spend more time looking about for things especially as right now we havent got the money x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy random you finally have a date..Can't wait to find out what you're having!!

I'm having bubs at 38 weeks pc so 19 weeks is half way for me 

My mum is buying it for us but she lives in America so just gonna wait till hopefully we get our new house..in the process of trying to buy the one i was talking about the other day.

Am getting the silvercross linear..love it!! xx


----------



## rachyh1990

grrr whoever said pregnancy is a joyous experience missed out the information about all the pains and aches!! lol.. my stomach still hurts, i mean its not really painful, more uncomfortable. i havent needed to take any paracetamol so i think it may just be stretchy pains... 

i cant wait to be able to feel her properly ive had one or two flutters.. want proper kicks tho!!!

rant over lol xxxx


----------



## samzi

ive felt nothing yet and its not fair :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I think I started feeling what was definately baby at around 18 weeks and once it started it didnt stop! 

I completely agree with you rachy, I am not enjoying being pregnant at all!

Sorry MS, I forgot about that, I remember now! Baby brain! So you really liked the house then? Best to wait until you have moved, one less thing to move!


----------



## nervouspains

I know I cant wait to feel baby!

My doppler should be back with me tomorrow so I will stop panicking then.

Thanks girls, yes pain has gone now :)

I dont really want to spend more then £250 on a pram if im honest! I want to get a travel system thoguh and mothercare do a few nice ones for around that prics.
I might even hold out until the Jan sales and get one then :D

xxx


----------



## sparkle_bump

I would love to get the quinny buzz but it works out at just under £500 to get the whole system!!
Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives to that style?


----------



## pinkclaire

Prams are so much money arnt they! I saw a travel system I did really like in Mothercare thats £240 I think with everything in including the car seat! It was just a little heavy for me really and as OH is away a lot and will be deployed from when baba is 2 months old I decided that weight was really really important!

Im not a fan of the three wheelers, I am a bit of a science geek (i have a masters degree in chemistry but please dont judge Im pretty normal considering!) and just cant get over the fact that 3 wheels are not as stable as 4 wheels and it really bothers me!

Could you try and get the quinny second hand hun? You can get some really good deals!


----------



## sparkle_bump

my OH loves the 3 wheelers, he thinks they're cool! (he's such a kind :) )
I've considered getting it second hand, but some of them are advertised with rips or slight scapes etc and although I know it's purely cosmetic, I just wonder what other problems they may have (I 've had a lot of problems with cars...I guess it's made me sceptical about any mode of transport :D)
I wouldn't mind getting a four wheeler but I really want large wheels and most of the ones I've seen don't.


----------



## randomxx

i love the 3 wheelers aswell my little sister had one and it was the easiest pram to push! ive chosen a 3 wheeler my mums paying for the basic stroller i need to get the carrycot and raincovers etc but im hoping the january sales bring good deals lol x


----------



## sparkle_bump

oh I'm soooooooooo looking forward to the January sales!!! although I'm getting so impatient, I want to buy everything now but my OH is putting a firm stop to it :(
we don't move into our new home till November so he doesn't see the point of buying now just to have to move again...spoil sport :p

although that hasn't stopped me buying loads of baby clothes, I think I have enough for the first 3 months already :D (I've been a naughty girl)

so random, which 3 wheeler did your sis have?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol my OH keeps moaning about that too! 'Where are we going to store it?' lol
Hopefully we will be moving in january so I can try and wait on the big things lol.

xx


----------



## randomxx

it was years ago my baby sister is now 9 lol but ive always remembered how easy it was to push and thats why i want one! 

i have just emailed the uni i want to eventually go to to do childrens nursing to find out if they accept people who do the access to nursing course from home using the distance learning centre fingers crossed they do lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow fab scan random it is so detailed :D


----------



## 3 girlies

i have a 3 wheeler & its lovely, easy to push with 1 hand too.

i am really stressed out today, my hubby was asked to do a big refit job for a funeral directors & they gave it to my brother in law without even telling him, hes so annoyed, we have no money at all now, we used my money from the £ jar to pay for xmas prezzies so i have not even got that left!! I am going to ask my mum if she can help pay for my 4d scan otherwise i'm going to have to cancel it, aaaaarrrrggggghhhhh i could really do without this right now!!


ok rant over.....


----------



## randomxx

2 girlies that is terrible you would think they would have let him know either way some people can be soooo inconsiderate x


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's ok PC i have that too lol

I personally don't like 3 wheelers not sure why tho lol

That's rubbish 2girlies especially without telling him first..it will all work out tho..things always do 

Yea the was great..needs decorating and new carpets but will get that down before we move in..really hope we get it. If we do hopefully we'll be in before Christmas so gonna wait and buy all my big stuff till then.

What's everyone having for dinner? I need some suggestions lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah i know, especially when my hubby has spent the last 3 days getting prices for materials & sample of tiles etc when they had already asked someone else to do it!!! Hes had no work for weeks & it feels like people kick you when you are down. The people who own the funeral directors are supposed to be friends of ours, they live opposite us! I feel like crying.


----------



## hayley x

I know exactly what pram I want, going to look at it, think I posted the link the other day, its the Icandy Cherry, its in purple and can imagine a little pink bundle in it :happydance: if we definately dont like it tomorrow will be going for quinny cause cant afford bagaboo so I hope we like it :) met up with other SIDS mummies tonight, had a 'lovely' evening talking about our babies, we're all within our first year of losing them so its comforting to have someone to talk to. 

Oooh and to let you know one of the mummies who is also expecting got some sleepsuits and vests from George at Asda that have a heat thing at the back to warn you if baby is too hot, definately going to be getting some tomorrow :thumbup:

Great piccie random, glad you have a definate date now :D whens your 20 week scan?

Hope everyones well :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

good choice on pram hayley, i love that one.

i didnt sleep well so i got up early & had a cup of cocoa. 

I am getting excited about my scan now, also a bit worried, like i am before every scan but looking forward to seeing if its a girl like i think it is.

baby was moving a bit last night, i wouldnt say kicking just moving about. I was expecting lots of kicks by now seeing as its my 3rd baby but i cant feel much at all, thank god for doppers!!

hope everyones ok today, meant to be another scorcher, gonna do my garden later!!


----------



## LoobyLou75

It's hard to keep up with all posts on here!

I have ordered my pram. It's a Silver Cross 3D Travel System. Was a bargain so couldn't really resist!

I'm opting out of a 4D scan as we have spent so much on scans already. The latest one being a gender scan and coming away without a definite answer so DH wasn't impressed.


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

God I feel awful today :(
My cold has got worse! Iv been up every hour since 3 :cry: and I cant breath through my nose.
Is there anything I can take?

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

That's brilliant you have that support group Hayley...I remember seeing them advertised somewhere for Asda am going to get some aswell..think they're a great idea and cheap aswell..

Sunny here today for a change..and am working..always happens..

Can't believe it's Wednesday already! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No nothing which is rubbish np.when i have a cold i buy the childrens olbus oil and put it in my tissue and on my pillow and def clears your nosse up.Am same i can't sleep by breathing through my nose cuz my mouth gets dry x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all * Yawn* 

School runs are taking there toil and P has only been back 3 days.. and im going a bed befor 10 so don't no why im still soooooo tired

sorry callie there isnt really anything you can take.. im suffering bad hayfever. so sneezing lots. blocked nose,itchy throat all my mw said to me is if it gets any worse to make an appt with my doc

19weeks tomoz, and im not feeling him move about that much seeing as this is my second i was thinking i would av by now and seeing him on the scan he had long legs so was expecting loadsa kicks! the doppler is a life saver i dont use it everyday or try not to at least xx


----------



## hayley x

Sorry, someone said about the gender scan and still not knowing the sex, if you go privately theyre ment to ask you back if they cant tell as afterall thats what youre paying for!!

aww Callie :hugs: I hate it when I get a cold theres literally nothing to take :( I was really ill towards the end with Alex to the point I didnt want to go to sleep incase I stopped breathing and hurt the baby :(

lol I had the radio on and at 9.9.9 9.9 they wanted everyone to honk their hornes :rofl:

I think I go up a new box soon :happydance: my belly looks quite bigish now, I'm not going to say I look definately pregnant but certainly getting there!!

Hope thats right and we're having warm weather today :)

Hope your all ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls- I feel awful :( Am going home at lunch time- see if I can shake it off!
Vicks is ok to use isint?
I was going to try and drink some honey tea or something like that too lol.

God its so annoying! I cant taste anything, hear! lol Hope it goes away soon, it started aobut 2 days ago and got worse last night up until now :(

My doppler is meant to be coming back today yay, and its being delivard to my work address! Fingers crossed though it will be here before 1.

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

so much for the warm weather, its freezing outside!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone. Sorry your feeling rubbish np.

I have a dilema on the pram thing. the silvercross 3d is on offer in mothercare and that was my second choice. its got £80 quid off which is obviously quite a lot of money and its making me think maybe I should go for that one because of the price? I had my heart set on the mamas and papas one though. So its heart vs head as usual!

I cant wait until the asda event, it starts the day after my 20 week scan so I am hoping I may feel more comfortable buying things after then? I am sooo nervous about my scan, wish my OH was here to come with me


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all :)

NP- you can take paracetamol, that should take the edge off then a good idea would be to steam your head over a bowl of hot water to loosen the gunk and you should feel your nose and chest is a bit clearer. Also the childrens vicks rub would be a good idea.

Hope you feel better soon chick xx


----------



## sparkle_bump

Morning all!

PC what asda event? Am I missing out on something great?

NP - I know that I'm trying to stay away from too much caffeine myself but a little isn't harmful and sometime is necessary, so to get rid of a cold my mum says that the best cure is black coffee with honey and lemon. It does work a charm...although it doesn't taste to nice!! 

Hayley I know what you mean about feeling like your bump is bigger cos I was geeting quite proud of mine...but apparently it's not big enough yet to count as pregnant because on the tube last night a man refused to stand so that I may take his seat! I was so tempted to say 'no it's not fat!'

it's not like I'm being lazy, but everytime I get chucked around on public transport I start feeling pains in my abdomen...I could do without the extra worry!

How is everyone? Less tired today?


----------



## pinkclaire

I would want to sit down as well, for a start its much safer if you stop suddenly etc! Just tell him to move his fat arse and let a pregnant sit down he would be so embarrassed then!

Next week there is an asda baby event on where they do loads of deals, its a mystery to me as I havent been before but everyone highly recommends them!

My bump must be getting more obvious as everyone keeps remarking on it this week!


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies

hayley- my 20 week scan is on the 20th of october (ill be 19+1 tho) also my hypnobirthing classes are booked, ive got the dates for the pyshiotherapy classes and the parenting classes im all set now lol! Just need to get OH to book my gender scan he's being twisted think the silent treatment might work lol

NP- :hugs::hugs: sorry your feeling lousy hun hope you get better soon

Asda baby event in one week :happydance:

OH has agreed that my distance learning course sounds like a great idea whoopie hehe

also spoke to my boss today (whos still on holiday but was in to make up the wages which im 5 hours short on :growlmad:) told him he has to do a risk assessment and his reply was how do i do one of those grrrr and then had the cheek to ask me to find out for him 

sorry for the big long post lol


----------



## rachyh1990

heya i am just wonderng if anybody else has experienced this i went for lunch today with my mum, afterwards we walked home and i had this pain in the lower left hand side of my abdomen, it was in one certain area and was like a ripping/stabbing pain. i got home and sat down and its subsided.. should i worry about this?xxx


----------



## randomxx

no advice for you rachy but hope your okay and if your really worried ring the midwife thats what they are there for or post a question in 2nd tri hunni see if anyone there can help xx


----------



## angela43

*Rachy,* I hope this is just a temporary thing that some rest will help, and that you'll be back up and about soon!

I had some *weird "ripping" pains *-- not uterine, but more like the last vestiges of my ab muscles just giving up. :(

My daughter and I *go to Texas *for the weekend, and I have nothing to wear in that crushing heat and humidity. Just feeling so fat now. Don't look preg, just fat. Yuck. I see a lot of posts in the "post partum" section, about women having trouble with their weight/figures -- but *no one except me* is struggling with the *weight gain *DURING pregnancy?

I did make some progress on finding a nanny for when the baby is born. Nothing final, but at least some very promising leads. I plan to have help come in 2 weeks after birth. Yes, I must be a princess. :) (an old one though!)


----------



## pinkclaire

What a good idea angela! I might investigate that one, especially if OH is away which is very likely! 

I see lots of posts of people about weight in pregnancy. I really dont enjoy the weight gain at all!


----------



## hayley x

whoever mentioned between silver cross 3d and the mamas and papas (I assume pliko prammette) then I definately say pliko prammette. Thats what we had for Alex and it is FAB!! really light, easy to push, perfect. My friend had the 3d and it was heavy, hard to steer and handles felt shake imo. So yes I say mamas and papas if you can afford it cause they are really expensive by the time you have got changing bag foot muff etc at £50 each!!

:headspin: we ordered our pram today. To say I'm shocked would be an understatement :D we went to have a look for the first time at the icandy cherry, OH loved it so much he put the deposit down there and then :shock: We got it in the purple with seat unit and carrycot and went for the lily pink maxi cose :cloud9:

I've had a brilliant day :happydance: the weather is BAKING whoever said it was going to hot was right :thumbup: I am proudly showing of my 'bump' in my special delivery top :thumbup: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

It was me! We're going for the switch is basically the same as the pramette just a couple of things different. Thanks Hayley that was the answer i needed!

Glad your proudly showing your bump off! I am stuck at work until 6 and then got to drive to Bristol airport for my sister, so got to drive an hour home, to drive an hour and a half back again passed my work! So annyoing, families eh!


----------



## AimeeM

I saw the midwife for the 16 week check today everything seems fine she said.

I asked her about the doppler and using it and she said it was fine there is no harm in it at all she said the only reason some midwives moan is because there are women who insist on coming in all the time cos they can't find the heartbeat on their own and worry themselves too much.
She said she has had women in floods of tears for not being able to find the heartbeat then she found it straight away. She took longer than me to find mine though lol!

Hope everyone is ok today and Callie i hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: Aimee, I havent told my midwife I was using one thought she would tell me off, but it always takes midwives longer to find it they go one side and struggle and I'm laying there thinking your in completely the wrong place!!!!

Glad everything went well :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i told her i normaly find it on the opposite side to where she was looking and she kind of gave me a look as if to say, i am the pro here!! So she stayed in that place for ages until she picked it up faintly then looked very pleased with herself lol.
I was surprised at how hard she pushed on my tummy to find my uterus though, it really hurt actually i thought she was going to crush baby!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ive hardly used mine now I can feel baby quite a lot during the day. it makes my stomach go sometimes with all the twisting and turning! But midwife is much better at finding mine than me, maybe I havent had enough practice!

Glad everything went well at your appointment Aimee xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad it went well aimee :0) 

anyone watching footy. not a big fan but when its england playing i will watch it.. OH is at the pub watching , P is asleep so in on my lone some


----------



## 3 girlies

i have posted a guess the sex poll in 2nd tri, please vote.... :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

*off to look for it :D* xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

That's brilliant you ordered your pram Hayley!! Can't wait to order mine.

I could feel bubs kicking my side today so on the off chance i sort of pushed down cuz i'm a fatty and could feel him moving so grabbed hubby's hand and he could feel him too!! Was so thrilled especially as it's still quite early..

Have the worst heartburn today..eating rennies like sweeties lol

xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: for you both feeling baby, sooo exciting :) little jealous from my end hehe!!

Do you know what pram you're getting? xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all.. 

wahoo 19 weeks today.... nearly half way there 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Am sure when you feel her move when your placenta stops being a naughty placenta hayley if you push down a wee bit you'll be able to feel her move.. you probably could even now..i do it at night when i feel him move and am lying in bed..just push down gently..weird feeling lol

Am getting the silvercross linear freeway..just found out there's a new silvercross shop opened in Glasgow so me thinks that i'll be going there for a wee peek 

What's everyone up to today? Nothing exciting today for me..quite cloudy here depressing after a lovely sunny day yesterday. 

Happy 19 weeks today BW!! Amazing how fast it's flying!! xx

Am getting


----------



## teal

Congrats on 19 weeks bw :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

wahooo BW!!! 5 months pregnant, that sounds scary! AHHH

Thats brilliant MS about hubby, I can feel baby on the outside but always stops if my OH touches! its like they know! lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol stubborn wee babies..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I told OH their going to be like him, awkward and like to annoy mummy hehe.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..xx


----------



## hayley x

congratulations on being 19 weeks BW where is the time going?!?!?! we give birth not long after xmas and its nearly xmas :shock: 

I get married 10 weeks this sat... need to get my bum into gear :blush:

MIDDLE BOX!!!!!!! :wohoo:

congrats to everyone who feel movements :thumbup: lots of jealousy from my way :)

xxx


----------



## teal

Yay for the middle box Hayley :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah wow! Not long until the wedding Hayley! I want to get married at xmas, but need to get OH to actually propose properly (only been doing it at home and told him he at least needs a ring so hopefully getting that this weekend!) and convince him I can plan it in time! I'm nearly there :winkwink:

What sort of dress are you wearing? ooh details details tell me! hehe.

Congratulations on moving up a box! It is scary how quickly it has gone from 12 weeks to my 20 week scan (which is on monday ekk) so scared how quick the rest will go!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy for the middle box Hayley!! these 10 weeks will fly in..i've been married for 10 weeks already! Can't believe it xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant wait to be married, I would marry him tomorrow just me and him if it wouldnt upset our family!


----------



## 3 girlies

my baby has been moving about today, keep feeling little kicks, i love it, about time too, lazy baby!!

a week tomorrow till my scan, its not till 2:30pm so i have ages to wait, id rather it was first thing in the morning! My sister rang me today & asked if i wanted her boys clothes just incase its a boy....erm its a girl, i just need it to be confirmed :rofl: Shes keeping the boys clothes until after the scan just incase lol Most people in my poll have said girl too, cant wait to know for sure!!


----------



## randomxx

2girlies i think boy lol sorry glad baby has become active lol

haley congrats on the middle box


----------



## Beautywithin

ah hayley shame all us love bugs cant come to your wedding! bet it will be a fab day

got my hair cut. not had it done in 10 weeks feels so much better i cant make out if my bump is getting bigger or not... 

whats everyone having for dinner.. iv just had tuna pasta.. i really need to step away from the TUNA!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I am having lasagna yum yum (no garlic though if your saw my other post lol)


----------



## 3 girlies

i just had jacket potato, salad & chicken, was yummy!!

random why do you think boy? most people think girl including me of course!!


----------



## hayley x

I defo think girl for you too 2 girlies, especially after seeing her nub :) Cant wait to find out... my scans at 4 or 4.30 when I have mine, so different to my 12 week one at 9 am :rofl:

mummysuzie.... 10 weeks, omg I remember when we was talking about you getting married and you had like 2 weeks for your wedding and how you was worried about swine flu, how fast has that gone, well I really had better get my bum into gear now!! I have 2 scans before my wedding which will make it come faster!!

BW ... yumm that sounds lovely :) we're going out for a meal tonight its my sisters 22nd :yipee: I love going out for meals, a chance to eat junk and get away with it.

Been quite in here today wheres Callie?? xxx


----------



## randomxx

2 girlies i really dont know why i just think it is got a really strong boy vibe i could be totally wrong tho! but i reckon :blue::blue::blue::blue: for you you you hehe x


----------



## 3 girlies

i was wondering where she was too, its very quiet without her!!

i couldnt see a nub on my scan pics, :shrug:


----------



## hayley x

post it on here I'll circle it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## hayley x

I wasnt sure if it was for definate but I watched my scan back and little lines that could be it on the picture were it in the moving footage if that makes sense, I definately think girl!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

woo hoo :happydance: i'd love another girl, 3 little princesses, i love having girls & all the pink frilly outfits etc. I have such beautiful girls clothes already so it would be loads cheaper!!!


----------



## angela43

I felt the *first movement *early early this morning -- like 2:30am. Baby definitely kicked when I turned onto my tummy. :) I was wondering if I'd remember what it felt like -- I sure did.

I have been doing a lot of walking -- *are you ladies exercising too*? It is so nice to feel like I have some energy again. I am going to look into *Pilates for Pregnancy*. Pilates transformed my body about 2 years ago. So little effort (plus could do it with TV on, and a little glass of wine handy!) -- such great results. Having gained 40 lbs with my last pregnancy, I plan to not do that again. It was too hard to lose weight after baby...

My daughter and I fly to *Texas tomorrow*, for a football game (she is a cheerleader this year! So fun to see her growing up). 

*Rachyh*... are you feeling better? I'm getting a few more of those strange pains. I do think mine is muscular. How are you?


----------



## randomxx

i was out shopping tonight ladies and bought my first item of baby clothing (other than vests and sleepsuits) i was going to hold off on buying anything until i know the sex but i absolutely loved this and just had to what do you think??

https://minimode.co.uk/baby-unisex-cream-cable-knit-romper

any news on callie yet??

angela congrats on feeling baby move


----------



## hayley x

Cuteeee :) I nearly got a purple one similar in asda today but OH didnt like it :gun: might go back and get it though.

If callie isnt on tomorrow morning I'll text her :)

Please help, I just beem toilet and there was bright red blood, why :cry: xxx


----------



## randomxx

could it be to do with your anterior placenta hunni? have you tried phoning the out of hours number??


----------



## hayley x

I dont have an out of hours number as far as i know, I cant see one :( think I'm gunna go a&e :( xxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah get to A & E hunni ive sent you a msg with my number! i'll be thinking of you and your princess, hope everything is okay xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Aww Hayley..i would def go to a and e..if you have a low lying placenta can cause you to bleed aswell..am thinking about you both please let us know how you get on when you get back or if someone can update us.

xx


----------



## hayley x

Just waiting for OH, takes him 5 mins to get there and a lifetime to get home bless him. Battery's dead so put it on charge, hopefully it will hold out. Have no pains so I really hope everythings ok :( darednt even use my doppler, dont want to give myself false hope! Will try and text to update thank you ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am sure everything will be fine hunni..your placenta can move even in a day..i had it with Alex..and had bleeding..just keep calm easier said then done i know.Thinking of you xxx


----------



## angela43

Hayley, thinking of you. Glad you are getting checked. Surely all is well -- this is just nerve-wracking, all the waiting and worrying about the babies.


----------



## 3 girlies

Hope everythings ok Hayley, i bled lots of times as ive said before, best to get checked out :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope everything is ok hayley- thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hayley i hope all is ok chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

has anyone heard from nervous pains?? Hope shes ok too.


----------



## AimeeM

No actually, i hope she is ok she was saying she felt ill wasn't she. Has she not been on facebook? I haven't but i will go see.


----------



## 3 girlies

not that i know of.


----------



## AimeeM

I hope she is ok and i hope Hayley is ok too.


----------



## Beautywithin

And callie :) she not been on her for a couple of days!! come back all you feb love bugs x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Callie was on facebook yesterday..she was away somewhere for the day..am quite worried about Hayley xx


----------



## 3 girlies

has anyone got hayleys number?


----------



## mummysuzie22

She may have been in a and e for a while last night and still sleeping..she usually sleeps till late morning i think.xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah you are prob right, hopefully everything is ok & she will update us soon.


----------



## randomxx

im pretty worried about haley aswell i gave her my number so she could give me a txt she said she would if her battery held out but not heard anything yet! i really really hope she is okay xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Was also thinking maybe she was kept in overnight for observation? xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah she could of been i suppose hopefully we will find out soon x


----------



## 3 girlies

i was thinking the same, maybe they kept her in. Poor Hayley, she must be so worried, i remember how i felt each time i bled with Reese, its horrible.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Positive thoughts 

Anyone like me and can't be bothered doing anything? Really need to clean my house and hand washing out but so lazy today.

19 weeks today!! Can't believe it!

Congrats 2 girlies on 19 weeks too!! xx


----------



## randomxx

positive thoughts positive thougfht positive thoughts! i reckon its something to do with her funny placenta and shes at home right now sleeping contentidly bcoz everything is alright!

yip i really cant b bothered doing anything at all lol

booked my gender scan :happydance::happydance: 4th october at 1.10 i'll be 16+6 will they be able to see okay? do i need a full bladder? 

congratulations both of you xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy Random!! Who did you book it with? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

oooh random cant wait for that, not sure about the full bladder!! :shrug:

i am being lazy today, Roxie is having a nap & im eating hob nobs lol


----------



## randomxx

babybond x


----------



## 3 girlies

thats who i had my early scan with & who ive booked my 4d scan with, they were so nice to me.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Had mine at 16+2 and you could see fine it was a boy but she said it can be hard to see if it's a girl at that point cuz they can hide their bits and end up being a boy..they are really friendly..I had a full full full bladder lol but she didn't say i needed one or not..i just thought would be safer than sorry..

Can't wait to find out what you're having!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning, i havent made it on her since yesterday and cant believe it. I really hope Hayely is ok, poor thing.

When I went to a&e it took them so long to get a doctor to see me that I stayed in and didnt see the proper doctor until the next morning so hopefully its just something like that. I have my fingers crossed tightly for her!

Great you've booked your scan random! No chance of joining team yellow then? (you lot are always trying to convince everyone to find out so thought I would do the opposite haha)


----------



## randomxx

oooh im so excited OH let me use the card last night to book it! we are ment to be going halfers on it but i reckon i can convince him to pay it hehe 

did you see what i bought for bubs last night?? if you did do you's like it x


----------



## randomxx

oh god i hope they are able to tell me! 

claire- no way there's no chance im going to join team yellow :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just went back and looked at it there..such a bad memory..yea it's gorgeous..looks lovely and warm too..

Anyone going to the baby event at asda next week?

Am going next sunday after hubby gets paid..can't wait!!

Has anyone been to it before? Do they have the likes of bottles etc on sale? xx


----------



## randomxx

im going im going im going im really really looking forward to it! i think they do have bottles and that sort of stuff on sale x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo can't wait..may just order them online..nearest asda is a ferry and 40 minute drive away lol..they deliver for i think only £4 which is brilliant..gonna stock up on nappies and wipes etc..xx


----------



## randomxx

that is good! i know that you can get a box of 9 wipes for £6 huggies or pampers then theres loads of other stuff i need to get 3 johnsons boxes lol! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

3??? why 3? lol Am gonna stock up on the huggies wipes as i still use them for Alex..nappies too..i tend to use huggies for alex as with my boy cousins pampers seemed to leak and fall out the sides of them..xx


----------



## randomxx

i need one, and then ive to get one for my mum and one for my aunt lol! im going to use huggies aswell i think! 


sorry if this is tmi but my nipples are agony had to tell someone i could scream they are that sore when does this stop???


----------



## pinkclaire

I have a few weeks to try and convince you random!!

I had a look at the clothes you bought, lovely! I actually touched some in the shop the other day but put them back quickly. :haha: I am hoping after the nearly new sale this weekend I have a few bits to show you girlies! 

I am definately going to the Asda event, its on the day after my scan and its my 20 week day so I am going to celebrate by buying myself a few things! I've never been before my my friend at work, said they have all sorts on offer including bottles and things and highly recommended it! There is one near my house but I am going to go to the massive one in Bristol just to make the most out of it hehe.


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> i need one, and then ive to get one for my mum and one for my aunt lol! im going to use huggies aswell i think!
> 
> 
> sorry if this is tmi but my nipples are agony had to tell someone i could scream they are that sore when does this stop???


Mine stopped about 15-16 weeks, ie when they are REALLY sore, but still are very temder and have odd days which hurt, but nowhere near as bad as the first few weeks, ouch for you!


----------



## randomxx

its as tho i stay in the north pole and have been away skinny dipping they are that sore lol! they aren't tender to touch or anything just bloody agony lol!

there is no way you will convince me to join team yellow lol

i was going to hold out on buying clothes cothes but couldn't resist it lolxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep, know the feeling. My OH constantly calls me nips cos he thinks its really funny! I am going to start bomparding everyone with Team yellow emails hehe. I really need at least one more person with me!


----------



## AimeeM

Random i still say boy for you :)

I am going to leave having a gender scan and find out at my 20+5 scan. I am saving the private scan for a 4D one around 28 weeks.


----------



## mummysuzie22

My bbs aren't so much as sore just really heavy and tender..hopefully will stop soon for you..

That makes sense for the johnson boxes lol

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im still not sure about finding out the sex, now my hubby wants to, typical hey?!!
my baby is moving more everyday :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo find out find out!!! hehe..just so bloody nosey lol

It's great at this stage isn't it..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah so pleased your both feeling your baby a lot as well! I feel mine loads now and everyone always says well thats a bit early isnt it are you sure? Yes I am bloody sure what the bashing is thanks hehe.

2 girles, thats typical, I say team yellow all the way! Its going to be hard, but fantastic at the end to finally know after all the waiting!


----------



## 3 girlies

hmmmm the only reason i want to know is so i can get everything ready, but ive got plenty of unisex clothes anyway. I dont know, maybe just see how i feel when im in there!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just read Hayley's thread in 2nd tri and one of the girls said hayley texted her last night saying they didn't examine her but her bleeding had slowed down and she had a scan at lunch time booked for today..but still no sign of her..tootsie said she was gonna try and contact her again cuz she hasn't heard from her today xx


----------



## 3 girlies

tootsy has just updated hayleys thread in 2nd tri


----------



## 3 girlies

beat me to it lol :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol sorry.. hopefully she'll be on to update us soon xx


----------



## randomxx

fingers crossed everythings okay! 

is there still no sign of callie today think she might of abandoned us lol!

2girlies find out find out find out!

i totally dont know what im having dont have an incling either way lol


----------



## pinkclaire

fingers crossed for Hayley x.

2 girlies, dont find out dont find out! lol.


----------



## SairaJayn

Oo I want to be added! I'm due 17th Feb


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats and welcome!!

Find out find out!! hehe x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Tootsy has just updated..hayley is fine..no reason for bleed..she's just bought alex a toy and is away to see him xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey, great news Hayley :yipee:


----------



## randomxx

woohoo thank god hayley and her princess are alright :kiss:

congrats and welcome you'll enjoy it here

see outnumbered you have to *find out* hehe


----------



## pinkclaire

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

dont find out! haha

Brill news about Hayley that was all our positive thoughts!


----------



## pinkclaire

SairaJayn said:


> Oo I want to be added! I'm due 17th Feb

Hello! Be ready to become addicted lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

We'll have convinced you to find out too pc!! hehe..we'll bring you over before you've had bump hehe cc


----------



## pinkclaire

you've got until monday :winkwink:


----------



## 3 girlies

i feel sick again today, its so horrid!!!!
I'm going to feel pretty stupid if it turns out to be a boy, ive called my bump she for ages :rofl:
i cant believe how much difference a few days makes with the kicking, my baby has moved loads today! 

great news about hayley & her princess, Alex is doing a great job of looking after his little sister x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe may be harder than i thought..come on girls help me!! lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

pinkclaire said:


> you've got until monday :winkwink:

i bet you find out :thumbup:


----------



## randomxx

you have to find out Claire

1. if its a girl then think how confused she will be at being called jimmy this whole pregnancy :dohh:

2. you get to get little boys outfits, or little pink girlie outfits

3. you can chose your pram in a colour that suits the sex

4. you wont have all the pregnancy guessing

now give me some pro's to not finding out bet you cant :winkwink:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Brilliant random!!

And on the day having your baby will be the most rewarding thing not knowing the sex

You can also have a name ready..if it's a girl you can't call it jimmy lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Um,

1. I am stubborn

That is it! haha


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..nope need another reason missy!! lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ok these are the positives of being on team yellow.....



THERE ISNT ANY!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## randomxx

see even you cant justify your need to not know lol apart from your stubborn and want to annoy us! 

5. if its a little boy name sorted if its a girl you still have months to change OH's mind from Lily (as you dont like Lily Allen)

6. OH can get used to the idea of daddys princess or mummy's prince

7. and this ones a goody hehe you can get babys outfit for the wedding sorted as you wont have long to do it after babys born :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

im finding out, im going to be officially on team pink next friday !!!!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

HAhahah...right well girlies have to get ready for work now :-( and the sun is splitting the skies..pooey

Will be on tonight so 2girlies you have 6 hours to change pc's mind hehe.. xx


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls just had a text from Callie. She said she has been so ill with her cold this week but she is feeling a bit better now though :D. She said hi to you all and that she'll update on Sunday afternoon about her gender scan :headspin: how fast has that come round I'm sooo excited :)

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ha ha leave it to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

oh yeah i almost forgot about her scan.......i think i guessed boy didnt i? cant remember!!


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG I am being attacked! 

Ok these are my reasons:

1. I am a compete panicker, like think the biggest ever about things being done in the right way, for the cheapest cost, not wasting my money, buying the wrong thing. If I find out it will set me into panic overload! its a case of well I cant be organised so dont need to worry about it as much?

2. My mum is dead against finding out. Its not really a proper reason but it leaves me with less hassle from her.

3. Everyone keeps telling me what an anticlimax it is when you find out and i watched a few programmes (well mainly underage and pregnant which cracks me up!) and when they all found out I just felt the anti climax in them?

4. OH really likes the idea its his responsibility to tell everyone birth, sex, weight, name and thats his job. With him being away I think giving him that responsibility has been nice and he really likes the idea.

5. OH isnt here to find out with me :sad:

I am sure there is more but I cant thik of them for now!


----------



## randomxx

nope 2girlies your team blue and callie is team pink hehe

hayley so glad your okay you had us worried

hayley you have to help us convince claire we have until monday lol

claire you know you want to *find out* deep deep down you do i know you do and you know im right hehe


----------



## pinkclaire

2 girlies said:


> oh yeah i almost forgot about her scan.......i think i guessed boy didnt i? cant remember!!

I think I said boy as well? see I like finding out everyone elses!


----------



## randomxx

1. you are a panicker so therefore you can be better organised if you know what your having that way your not rushing out for everything afterwards

2.dont tell your mum then lol

3. you wont be thinking of any form of anti-climax as you will have your beautiful jimmy or girlie in your arms

4. dont tell anyone keep it secret or tell them what your having but no names or anything then OH still gets to announce it

5.it means you can surprise him with a little blue outfir or a pink one the next time he's home and see the excitement on his face

:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

If I knew how to do one of those rolling around laughing smiley things I would be doing about ten now!

Well I have got another scan booked for 26 weeks, maybe I will find out at that one with OH. Think that would be better as at the moment I am soooo worried about my scan I can think of anything else, and as its at a private clinic they will hopefully be much nicer than where I have been going? I had a private one at the hospital I go to before and it was just that, a hospital, horrid!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Claire me thinks you should stay on team yellow... i think when its your first its such a nice surprize when you do give birth... 

i wish i could have been more like you this time round and not have found out... but for some reason soon as i got preg i just wanted to no haha x


----------



## randomxx

26weeks just gives me 6 more weeks to convince you hehe and i know im slowly but surely getting there! i think we can get you off of team yellow and onto bue or pink hehe xx


----------



## hayley x

convince her to what, find out? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

yeah they are ganging up on me hayley :wacko:


----------



## randomxx

not ganging up just gently persuading lol

i cant wait until my gender scan woohoo not long now xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OK, gentle pursuading, if thats what you want to call it! Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

I am off at 5.30pm wahoo, OH is coming home tonight yey!


----------



## hayley x

What is there to pursuade? of course your finding out the sex :dohh:

aww random whens your gender scan? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i think you should stay on team yellow & wait till your 26 week scan so you are there together when you find out.

I just walked all the way to the chinese & it was shut, im hungry & i want a chinese NOW!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

15 mins left thank god! 

I want chinese for tea now! I have no food in so no doubt OH winges at me but might get me a takeaway, yey! My months shopping lasts a weekend when he is home, costs us a fortune! 

TMI-Just realised, got to shave me legs and things, its getting harder, glad I only have to do it once in a while hahaha


----------



## randomxx

my gender scan is on the 4th of october at 1.10pm xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Not long for you then random--- so you not going with what the psychic told you BOY! i rang her a couple of weeks ago, and she said when im in the area that i should ring her and she will see me :) x


----------



## randomxx

i dont know i just dont want to set my heart on a boy and its a girl i just really really dont know lol! i'd be happy with either as long as its healthy and happy! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies...

Well i see we're getting there random  Although we do realise that 26 weeks will be here before you know it!

I'm halfway there today!!! 19 more weeks to go!!!! yayyy

Happy 18 weeks Hayley!! I remember when you just found out..feels like yesterday!!

I was thinking should we pick someone near our date and exchange numbers for when we go in to labour? i won't be obviously..hopefully not anyway lol and we can update everyone here? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah we should definately exchange numbers, it would be handy just incase anything happens. 

I have had a chocolate cake for breakfast, it was lovely, i felt sick so i needed a sugar boost lol.

Reese has said she doesnt want a baby sister, she only wants a brother, i was kind of expecting this as she has such a close bond with Roxie, i think she will be ok once shes got used to the idea. She kisses my bump & says she loves the baby which is really lovely.


----------



## Beautywithin

Good idea mummy!! after i give birth.. i probley wouldnt be able to get on straight away ( like most of us wont) so would be nice if someone from here could let you all know.. PM me if you want to exchange numbers :)

Whats everyone doing today? the sun is out here. so we are going to the seaside.. hopefully the sea air will do me good

i have had some really bad tummy pains.. on and off for days if it carries on i will go to a&e im really starting to worry now

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

I'll pm you bw..your pains could maybe be your ligaments and muscles stretching? Hopefully they ease up soon.

I know i will be in hospital for 5 days after the csection so this way i can text bw and she can update you all if that's ok with you bw?

It's been lovely here since Tuesday and am off the weekend yee ha!! So we're going down to the beach with a picnic..been ages since we've done that.

Oo chocolate cake is the best breakfast ever hehe..

Am sure she will change her mind if the lo is a girl 

Alex wants to send mine back cuz he wants a little sister lol

Can't believe it's Saturday already!! Can't wait till Tuesday for Asda event!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay thats fine Suzie :) 


im hoping it is just stretching? i used the doppler this morning and was surprized to find he has moved he is just under my belly button now.. where as befor he was always lower down. still only feeling kicks every now and then

im looking forward to the asda event aswell... not that iv got a lot of money to spend has been real tight this month :( but im sure we will still get a few bargins

Waiting for OH to get home so we can go to margate xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, been at football all morning with Kayden.

BW- i hope the pains are getting better but i would go and get checked any how as the worry is no good either xx


----------



## Beautywithin

My bump at 19+2

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/mybump-1.jpg


----------



## samzi

impressive!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo very nice bump!!!rather jealous as mine is still fat lol p'med you there..forgot to this morning before i went out lol silly brain

Online the baby event is on so you can see what's for sale

Am sure that's what it is bw..the next few weeks bubs is gonna grow huge and so are we lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

bw your bump looks great, mine is still looking fat :)
i need to take another bump pic soon.
i got up too quick earlier & my tummy really hurt, you know the pain you can get when you sneeze, it was like that, it lasted for ages though. :(


----------



## AimeeM

Wow that is a fab bump!! You still look really skinny though everywhere else!

I posted a bump pic in my journal but it is a bit nasty with my nasty bra on it lol.

Well yours is a very high bump so i suppose the OWT carry high for a girl is not true!


----------



## randomxx

afternoon all!

bw- very impressive bump, hope your feeling better

2girlies are you better now?

i am in work and even tho i had the best sleep last night in a long while my eyes are stinging im that tired lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah random im ok now, just feel so tired today!!


----------



## hayley x

heyy :) great bump BW :D I took a new one this morning, I feel the biggest I have so far (still not big) but I love it :)

2 girlies, I get this a lot, if I have been sitting for a while it really stretches when I stand up and really hurts. it even happenes when I turn over in bed, it wakes me up lol.

We have been out all day, everywhere we go I look for the pushchair I have ordered, havent seen it yet!!

Hope everyones ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i got a phone call saying that i could go & try out the icandy peach at the shop i was going to order it from as they have it in stock, i wish i could of afforded it :( i had to tell them that i got a cheaper one, i know it was the best thing to do especially now with paul having no work but it still got me down!! 

I'm getting a bad cold too which isnt helping today, its been brewing for days, poor Roxie has it too :(

hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far, not long till NP's scan :) its gonna be a boy i reckon!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Ladies

i have the worst tooth ache, think my wisdom tooth is coming thru :( its killing me and giving me ear ache

we went to the seaside yday.. i didnt bring a coat and it was friggin freezing ( i seem to feel the cold more then anyone, B just jumped in the sea 


Ah i hope callie updates us about her gender scan

hope everyone has a good day 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone, I hope you've all been having good weekends.

Love the bump pic, how skinny are you! I'll PM my number to someone if you like? Random has got it as well. Cant believe we're talking about births, ahhh!

Good luck with your scan today, I have my 20 week one tomorrow, I am so scared!


----------



## AimeeM

Good look Callie on your scan :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie has updated on her facebook Aimee :)


----------



## AimeeM

Oh ok lol, thanks chick! xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) hope everyones ok!! I couldnt believe it when Callie text me I was like check again :rofl: I'm sooo happy for her cant wait to see piccies :)

I've had another big bleed today... typical its a sunday so cant ring midwife, cant go a&e again they will think I'm stupid. I listened to her heartbeat and it sounds fine, dont understand why it keeps happening though :cry: 

Hope everyones having a good day :hugs: xxx


----------



## samzi

sorry you keep having bleeding hun :hugs: but if you heard the HB then she should be fine :) call your mw tomo and see if you can get a scan again? x


----------



## MrsPhillips

hayley, have you tried calling your midwife? I know ours work 7 days a week til 6pm, or failing that do you have an out of hours doc service you could call just for piece of mind -x-


----------



## 3 girlies

Did they tell you to go back if you bleed again? No one is going to think you are stupid if you go to a&e again. I hope it settles down for you soon. :hugs:

I was right with my prediction again, i havent been wrong yet, i reckon i'm gifted with telling the sex :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

LOL you should go on ebay 2girlies and charge to do gender predictions

where you right with guessing the sex of both your girls x


hope the bleeding stops hayley xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: unfortunately it doesnt work on me!!! I have quite a few friends who had scans last week & i got them all right!! I wish it worked for lottery numbers too lol


----------



## AimeeM

Oh what is your prediction for me? :)


----------



## 3 girlies

i think i said boy for you but i'm not sure now, i'm going to get it wrong soon i bet.


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls!! :hi:

Have missed not talking on here so much lol :kiss:

Hope everyone is well.
Im feeling much better now :D

I am out of the office today on some team building event, so I will read through everything I have missed and reply to all later.

Well as mostly everyone already knows- I was right! lol
I AM having a BOY :cloud9: Deffo going to call him Max :D
God I really cant beleive- I am going to have a son!!!

Heres a piccy of his bits- deffo his dads son :rofl:
and a piccy of his head/side face.

Catch up tomorrow

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

lovely scan pics np, congrats again, i love the name Max xx


----------



## Beautywithin

yay callie- so happy for you.... max seems to be a popular name at the moment xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats Nervous!

My 20 week scan today, AHHHHHH just in case you didnt know already I am nervous!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Girls :D

Have always loved that name- my 2 names have always been Ruby and Max lol.
So I told OH that next time we have to try for a Ruby, after that, We can actually choose names as I have had these names in my head for the last 3 years :blush: :rofl: lol.

Got this thing at 10.30, cant wait- not lol.
Least I can leave at 3 though for midwifes lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow! pink! Yay congrats! I cant wait to see the piccys xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Everything will be fine claire! think you will be amazed at how big your baby looks now, cant wait to see the pics

i have my 21 week scan next friday 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh everyone is so far now! :D

Aimee- are you having a private gender scan?! xx


----------



## rachyh1990

yay congrats on your scan nervous, another little boy.. we need more pink lol... i cant wait till my 20 week scan.. its in 15 days.. which seems like a lifetime away... xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

NP congrats and welcome to team blue!! Pics are brilliant.

Yayy for your scan today pc..can't wait to see pics.

Anyone that can feel bubs really well are they jumping on your bladder? Last night while i was lying in bed all i could feel was bubs using my bladder as a trampoline and it sorta hurt..or was uncomfortable..

Jealous of all you ladies having scans in the next few weeks :-(
don't have one for another 16 weeks..pooey

What's everyone getting up to today? Have so much washing to do it's so not funny..dread what to think it will be when the wee man is born..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! I will post them on here tonight if I can get on! Random is already texting me telling me to find out the sex hehe! I am definately not though, more so because OH cant come and he said to me I bet you find out without me there and I will be the last to know. I felt really bad and said I was no way going to find out without him there,

I cant wait to see how big LO is now, I think I will be surprised! 


Muumysuzie, yes jumps on my bladder its very uncomfortable!


----------



## randomxx

NP- woohoo a wee boy i love the name max aswell looks like the lovebugs are going to be boy dominated lol!

Claire- not long now cant wait to hear how it goes

my OH took me for a walk down by the water yesterday (where we had our first kiss) it was a big open day and people were out on the water he got down on one knee and being cheered on by a family in a boat asked me to marry him!! :headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! Glad you told everyone, I was dying to write something on here! Wahoo, randoms engaged yeyeyey


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww congrats random!!! That's so romantic!! Bet you're over the moon!!


Am so sore today..spd is really playing up..xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow random, congratulations :D

Callie, having a son is the best thing in the world. Little boys are ace and they give their mums so much love :D

We have decided to wait with the scan. It is only 3 weeks until our NHS one so if we just wait then we can have a 4D scan around 28 weeks. I don't want to keep having too many scans.

Used the doppler this morning and we are sure there are two in there and the scans missed one!! There is my pulse, the placenta, a really fast train and a really fast galloping horse all in different areas? Strange!
I have had stomach ache the past few days and during the night :(


----------



## randomxx

yeah im so happy especially after he told me he never wanted to get married lol he says that was just so it was unexpected when he asked! tho he would like to get married abroad next summer tho i think its going to be more like the year after lol! 

i knew you'd be dying to say something claire lol!

ms you okay just have a nice lazy day xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo promise of lovely weather abroad 

Yea am fine it's just more a pain in the bum really..makes it harder when i have a 2 and a half year old that i need to pick up etc..just don't want to end up with crutches 

HAppy 14 weeks too random!!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm just excited for you!

That is really romantic, I wouldnt mind getting married abroad, at least you know it would be good weather! 

Its stopped me feeling so nervous about today as now I am excited for you!

Hope your ok ms do like random says and have a good lazy day xx


----------



## randomxx

its more a case of both of us have complicated families so its easier just going abroad and whoever wants to come can come! we know one of his sisters wont coz shes a twisted moo! 

god i didn't even notice im 14 weeks today :happydance:

claire i wont be onlione much today so you better text after the scan

xx


----------



## sparkle_bump

Hi everyone,

Looks like there are lots of congratulations to be said!! 

NP - congratulations on finding out the sex of your LO...I'm sure you'll love having a boy, they are really affectionate (the term mummy's boy is not an understatement!) :)

Random - congratulations on your engagement, you lucky woman! That sounds so romantic! :D

PC - good luck with your scan. I'm sure you'll find all is well and don't worry I may have to stay on team yellow with you :)

MS - I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Sparkle bump! 3 hours until my scan now! 

I feel like just sneaking off and getting married with OH just to stop the family arguements about it!


----------



## sparkle_bump

That sounds like a good idea...just run off so that you and your OH can please yourselves, the invite your family to celebrate with you afterwards. 

If only it was that simple!


----------



## Beautywithin

Random congrats! let hope all us love bugs are invited to the wedding... then we can bring our babies.. or should i say they will be more like toddlers by then 

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG BW that is a scary thought isnt it! I dont mind a trip abroad :winkwink:


----------



## randomxx

i'll have a big party when i get back and you'se are all invited if you'se dont mind travelling all the way up here lol! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Woo hoo! DH just felt baby kick for the first time :D

I have had stomach ache so i got the microwave beddy bear and heated it up and put it on my tummy and the baby was giving some right kicks. I got DH to feel it because i knew they were a lot stronger than the ones i have been feeling and he felt it twice!
I am amazed as being only past 17 weeks i didn't think he would feel it yet :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay- exciting stuff aimee!! my lil man still isnt moving about much the odd kick here and there

random- any excuse for me to go to scots!! i just love it xx


----------



## hayley x

eee good luck with your scan :) cant believe your having your 20 week scan, doesnt feel possible us February'ers are reaching the half way mark already, time is going craziy fast!!

Ooooh wedding abroad, sounds fantastic, too much hassle with family, I'd rather just get married me and OH and sod everyone else lol.

wow aimee, sooo jealous, I have been feeling little one a little but not kicks at all and certainly cant feel them from the outside. stupid placenta :gun: bet your OH is well proud :cloud9:

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy Aimee the best feeling ever..maybe he likes the bear hehe

Ooo Random i don't have far to travel hehe..is it Glasgow you live in? What part?

Thank you ladies..Alex is away to nursery so have afternoon to myself..

Need to go to work tonight and can't be bothered..

Hubby said after i finish work on saturday night we can get last ferry and go to ASDA baby shopping..woo hoo!! and means i can get macdonalds..in our town we have no franchises excepty co op and morrisons which sucks cuz we have no fast food places which i suppose is good in a way cuz i would be the size of a house lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks all :) I said baby likes it but Dh seems to think the bear is not liked but i feel if i like it then baby must! Dh was buzzing :D

I really cant wait to start buying, only a few more weeks i keep telling myself...


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah Aimee thats brill!

My OH felt ours kick this weekend for the first time as he was back. He couldnt believe he was so chuffed walking around with a smile all weekend! 

I still havent bought anything wither Aimee, will be popping along to asda tomorrow. Just a few conservative buys I think, will see how I feel after this scan?

Hayley I cant believe I am having my 20 week scan, it seems like its not real!


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations Random, how romantic. I got married in kefalonia (greece) & it was fantastic.

Pauls friend died today at 3:30am, he had cancer & had only been married for a little while. He was only young. Made me think that even though we are poor at the moment i'm rich in other ways!!


hope your scan goes well today pink, looking forward to the pics :)

my baby kicked alot today but not strong enough for paul to feel yet. wont be long though.

woo hoo my scan is on friday :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats awful 2Girlies, it really does make you realise how insignificant money and other things are in the bigger picture. 

Thanks for the good luck, I am off in a min so I will update you all later and hopefully I will have more piccies this time as I only got one last time!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no :( I am really sorry to hear the chick :hugs: You are right it makes you realise just how valuble life is.


----------



## AimeeM

I am worried that cos DH can feel it already that it means i am going to have another big baby :help:


----------



## 3 girlies

big babies are better than tiny ones, they feed better so they sleep better lol :)


----------



## AimeeM

That might be true but it is the getting it out that scares me :(


----------



## hayley x

I have heard big babies are easier to give birth to cause they are stronger they help thierselves out :shrug: Alex was 6lb 15oz and I had the full works to get him out :rofl: xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Well not for me. Kayden was 9lb7oz and my cervix stopped at 8cm for 10 hours then i had a second degree episiotomy and a snapped cord. I was pushing for 1 hour 15 mins and the buggers didn't send me for an emergency csect. I was a tiny size 6 though and i am bigger now and with this being my second hopefully it will be easier.


----------



## hayley x

:shock: bless you. will you get a growth scan this time? surely being tiny they should have induced you a little early? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I am booked in to see the obstetrician straight after my 20+5 scan so i think if it is looking big they will probably re-scan later on. Will see what she says when i see her. I am so excited for the scan but it is going so slow!

They left me to get to the brink last time i was induced at 42 weeks exactly.


----------



## sparkle_bump

it's definitely the labour that scares me most. 

I enjoy the being pregnant part and feeling the kicking etc, but the thought that this little being has to come out is terrifying. 

Hopefully I'm as lucky as my mum...she was only in labour with me for 4 hours, my first brother for 1/2 hour (I was there and timed it myself! was so amazing) and my last brother was 4 hours too. We were all quite small though. I was 5lb 6, and my brothers were both 6lb and a bit.

Lets hope that rubs off on me:help:


----------



## AimeeM

You do forget the pain within a few weeks though :)


----------



## hayley x

I had an epidural, no pain :D I'm really looking forward to the birth (last time I was terrified!!) xxx


----------



## randomxx

i dont even want to think about the labour yet lol!

MS- i stay nearer Paisley than Glasgow lol in a tiny wee village! 

Claire better hurry up and text me lol i hope she slipped up and said yes to finding out the sex hehe


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo not far away random..what's the villiage called? I live in Dunoon..a wee peninsula..

Maybe she'll get a pic where we can see what it is lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I really don't think she will find out the sex.

Hayley i had an epidural too but the pain before and the pain from the cut was bad when the epidural wore off. Hopefully they wont cut me again.

I can't wait to find out the sex now. I really 100% don't have a clue although most people say girl but it will be a total surprise :D Hurry up scan!!


----------



## randomxx

Bridge of Weir its 5 mins from the Linwood/Paisley asda! 

she just txt me there but i cant say anything yet grrrr lol! 

im thinking of Jamacia to get married x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ah gotcha! Am going to the Govan asda saturday night..midnight shopping for me! lol

Ooo exciting can't wait to see her pics xx


----------



## randomxx

i love the govan one its alot bigger than the one near here x


----------



## mummysuzie22

It's the nearest one to us and open 24 hours so perfect for us but means we'll need to drive round to get home which is 2 hours cuz last ferry is midnight from Greenock.It's a gorgeous drive if it's a nice night xx


----------



## randomxx

as far as i know the weather is ment to be nice here for the next week so i'll keep my fingers crossed!

any ideas how i can get rid of the cold?? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am back! Well, everything was ok that she saw, baby was being very stubborn and would not lie on their front so she didnt get to look at the heart from the angles that she wanted to so I get to go back again in a couple of weeks! More piccies yey!

I will put the piccies on soon!

I AM TEAM......










Yellow! Haha. She didnt ask me so you've got a couple of weeks to convince me again lol.


----------



## randomxx

thats sooooo not funny lol! i actually thought you might have known there grrrrr!


glad it went well i reckon your having a boy as jimmy's being stubborn then again it could be girl jimmy who's just as stubborn as her mother :winkwink:

i dont know where to get married!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hmm..lots of chicken soup and vicks  

That's brilliant everythings good pc..and yayy for another scan!! will oh be with you that time? 

Hubby just told me he is going to apply for the police. Am excited for him as it's brilliant money, will get to live in Glasgow and can't resist a man in uniform hehe xx


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats Claire! I admire your strength at staying on team yellow :)

MS- Wow you get a right pension from the police and yes i agree about the uniform!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hehe Random! You knew I didnt know! 

No, OH wont be here then either which is a shame, but hopefully he will get to come to the 3d one I have booked as that is a Saturday!

I have to agree with the men in uniform thing seeing as OH is Royal Marine! hehe.

Police is a good career though, definately a good job!


----------



## 3 girlies

so pleased that your scan went well pinkc, & you get to have another one, lucky you :)

im getting nervous about mine now, i'm sure everything will be fine but i still worry.

whos scan is next?


----------



## randomxx

yeah but i thought maybe you just didnt want to tell me when i saw the im on team lol

mummysuzie if you move to glasgow we deffo have to meet up often hehe im hoping everything goes alright for your hubby and he gets to be a policeman! 

i personally like firemen (even tho OH is a mechanic :cry:)


----------



## 3 girlies

randomxx said:


> yeah but i thought maybe you just didnt want to tell me when i saw the im on team lol
> 
> mummysuzie if you move to glasgow we deffo have to meet up often hehe im hoping everything goes alright for your hubby and he gets to be a policeman!
> 
> i personally like firemen (even tho OH is a mechanic :cry:)

i'm with you on that 1, i love firemen!! My twin went out with a fireman once & he was in the calender they used to do each year (i spotted it in clinton cards one day!!) shes married to a carpenter now though lol.
my hubby is a plumber.....boring!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I like most uniforms I have to say! Obviously I think my OHs is the most sexy hehe.

Feel a bit more relieved now but still a bit worried about the next one! Dont think work will be very happy with me having more time off! What a shame! 20 weeks tomorrow, how scary!


----------



## 3 girlies

im looking forward to officially joining team pink on friday, been itching to write it in my siggy lol!!


----------



## randomxx

i drool over the calendars lol!

2 girlies team blue blue blue for you you you


----------



## angela43

Hi everyone --

We're *back from Tex*as. Awful, humid weather there. And the team lost the football game -- a long way to go just to lose... but it was fun. Did some fun shopping downtown Houston. I soon will be grounded from flying. :( My OH and daughter will likely go to Disneyland w/o me. Bummer.

*Baby is kicking* quite a bit now.

*Hayley,* how are you?

I think I got the *nanny situation settled*. My niece (newly married) is going to come 3 days per week. The other 2 days, my neighbor is going to watch him. I'm asking my niece to start the 3 days/week, right after baby is born! I tell you, I shall be a princess this time!!

My *mom is starting to worry *about my delivering this baby. I am much more worried about the fatigue and first few months. But then I have the nanny! :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Thank you and me too..Def need to meet up random..hoping he gets it cuz i really want to move to Glasgow..and also hope he gets it cuz am a nosey cow hehe

Ooo 2girlies..i say team pink too..but am rubbish at guessing except when it is with me lol

Ooo firemen hehe..yummy!!


It's so different in the states when you have a baby..my mum who lives in Virginia had my wee brother 2 years ago and she was 41 and had to go back to work 6 weeks after..she has to pay $1000 a month for childcare and cuz she is a lawyer she works alot..where as here you get 9 months off and tax and work credits etc so i imagine it won't be easy for you Angela but will be well worth it and am sure your daughter will be more than happy to help you..why won't you be able to fly? With Continental you can fly till week before you're due and in general can fly till 28-32 weeks. When are they going? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

How are you all?

MW was great, she said everything sounded and felt perfect :cloud9:

Great news about your scan Claire :D Oooh still on team yellow i see lol

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all

*Yawn* just got soaked dunno why i bother getting up early to do my hair im now back to looking like a frizz ball!

glad everytime was ok at the MW's callie

x


----------



## 3 girlies

i have had a really good day so far, slept really well last night & then did Reeses french plait in her hair & it went perfect & only took 5 mins instead of half hour lol. I'm slightly worried coz Reese wanted school dinner today & last time she didnt eat a thing & was starving by home time, i really hopes she eats something!! Its chicken wrap so i think she will like that, although she thought it was burger & chips...i need to get a grip!!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks BW :)

I know some of us have started xmas shopping already...

I dont know what to get my brothers!
one is 12 and the other is 9? :shrug:

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i find it easy shopping for kids... its OH's bday in nov.. iv no idea what to get him ( he keeps saying he dont want anything ) but like im gunna listen to him

at this rate it may have to be something at out of the pound shop lol because im skint 

x


----------



## randomxx

morning all i am seriously p**sed off doctor just phoned me and i need antibiotics which doesn't bother me the fact that its not my village surgery but their other practice in another villiage and as i dont drive i would have to get a taxi there and back! i bloody said to the doctor on the phone that im not at that surgery and cant really get there he told me he would make up the prescription and leave it there till i can get it! :dohh: 

sorry for the rant


----------



## 3 girlies

its pouring down today!! I gave in & took Reese's lunch box to school lol, i am a bit fussy about her eating as shes tiny for her age, i can relax now :)

my xmas is pretty sorted now, even got xmas crackers already. all i need is food :thumbup:

i have tummy pains today, they are sharp stabbing pains, it gets worse when i walk, not sure what it is, i dont see a midife for another 6 weeks so i suppose i will just have to put up with it till then. They said that i will have less antenatal appointments as this is my 3rd baby, but thats crazy as every pregnancy is different!

hope you are all ok today!! :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

2girlies i haven't even started my xmas shopping lol! glad your feeling better about Roxie also phone the midwife and speak to her you should get seen if you need to xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone! I have just put my scan photos in my journal if you want to see xxx

Feel rubbish today, really groggy. But I am 20 weeks today! WAHOO half way through!!


----------



## randomxx

woohoo 20 weeks today, 20 weeks today xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG have you seen my ticker? Not happy about the stretch mark comment lol


----------



## randomxx

better start putting that cocoa butter on i do but not bcz i think it works because it smells yummy lol! the varicose veins however i cannot help you with :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 20 weeks claire :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy half way mark claire! ill be joining in 2days :)

ah i have a few varicose veins already-not good. just hope the stretchmarks i got from P.. just get more redder, i really dont deserve to get anymore!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! I cant believe I am 20 weeks. I really need to start buying things! anyone going to the asda event today? I am going tonight wahoo.


----------



## Beautywithin

ME ME ME!! got to do food shopping first tho, havent really got the money, but the card will be coming out lol

want a johnsons box bet there all gone.. got the tenner one off line.. but want the biggen

also want to get some bottles

what you gunna get claire? x


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent bought anything yet so I think I am going to be spoilt for choice (if everything hasnt gone!). I am going to a big one in bristol so I am really hoping that it hasnt, if not there is a local one near me I can try as well. 

I would like to get a playmat and one of the johnsons packs and also a few bits and bobs! I think I will stock up on some nappies, but anyone got any recommendations as to which ones are the best?


----------



## samzi

6 sleeps to go!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i love huggies newborn nappies, so much nicer than pampers!! :thumbup:


----------



## randomxx

im going im going im going! i want loads of stuff! i feel really rubbish this cold has knocked me for six and got work to go to xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Pampers i didnt like... i used them with Paris and it would either come undone or leak out the sides. so gunna try huggies this time x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks guys! I am going to get huggies then as I have heard a few people say that now! I am actually really excited lol, I think I need to get a life back! :haha:

I put a guess the sex thread on with my scan piccies so you can have a look, happy now random?!


----------



## randomxx

nope i wont be happy until you tell me you found out the sex at the scan!x

plus i already know its a boy so i dont have to guess x


----------



## Beautywithin

Im thinking boy now iv seen the scan pics :) x


----------



## pinkclaire

OH is sooo certain its a boy, he will be really shocked if its a girl. I dont mind really, I have younger sisters so will probably feel more confident with a girl, but a boy would be lovely as well. I prefer our boys name we have choosen (because I chose it lol)


----------



## AimeeM

I think it is a girl lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

finally! I can take a break! It has been manic here today! :fool:

xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahhh, now I've asked everyone its really bugging what the sex is! haha


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe it will do chick lol!

Hi callie :wave:


----------



## pinkclaire

I am blaming bnb for this buggingness!

It still hasnt suck in, 20 weeks ahhh! I have 3 hours left at work then I can get going to asda!


----------



## randomxx

ladies i really really need your advice i normally wear glasses but only for reading! tho today ive felt that my left eye was funny and kept checking to see if there was anything in it there isn't but my vision in my left eye is blurry which is making my long distance vision blurry what do i do?? i tried avoiding the laptop and have been offline for 2 hours but had to ask someone so thought you BnB ladies were best to ask! what do i do??

hello callie its good to see you back on here

Claire i know i will crack you and we will find out the sex after your 4d scan hehe


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> ladies i really really need your advice i normally wear glasses but only for reading! tho today ive felt that my left eye was funny and kept checking to see if there was anything in it there isn't but my vision in my left eye is blurry which is making my long distance vision blurry what do i do?? i tried avoiding the laptop and have been offline for 2 hours but had to ask someone so thought you BnB ladies were best to ask! what do i do??
> 
> hello callie its good to see you back on here
> 
> Claire i know i will crack you and we will find out the sex after your 4d scan hehe

Are you tired? I get that if I am extremely tired? Maybe wear your glasses for a bit and see if it helps? If its still bad tomorrow go to the opticians xx


----------



## AimeeM

I'd pop to the optician and ring the midwife random just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Shes just text me, the doctors said to go in immediately, so shes in the doctors now and will text me afterwards xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no way, i hope she is alright :( Let us know chick xx I think it *can* be a sign of pre eclampsia but don't think you can get it that early on?


----------



## pinkclaire

Shes been told to go to casulty but that was it, didnt tell her anything else! Shes just off there now! 

I think thats what she was worried about after reading about it on the internet xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Hope random is ok..is that not a sign of preaclampsia? sp? Bit early for her to have it right enough..

You lucky ladies getting to go to Asda..i have to wait till Saturday night :-(

Can't remember who said it have terrible memory but when i walk i get like a stitch in my right side..near my groin..it's so sore and gets worse the more i walk..just the ligaments i think? 

xx


----------



## hayley x

awww hope random is ok :hugs: 

I feel like I have popped :headspin: my belly is getting in the way :rofl: 

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i hope random is ok, my migraines start like that, i hope its nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

How random claire?

just back from asda

got the johnson baby box, winnie the pooh babygrow, wet wipes and a playmat

so many bargins

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Was it good BW? i texted you back but think your phone was off cuz it wasn't delievered?

Hope Random is ok? 

Am sitting watching this bloody football lol

Can't believe how active the wee man is tonight! He's way above my belly button..any one else's up there?

xx


----------



## rachyh1990

i cnt wait to feel my LO moving and kicking all the time... especially after wht happened to me today!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

What happened to you rach? Did i miss something on here? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

i posted it in the second trimister forum, i got hit in the stomach with a football, full whack. so im worried. going to leave it till omorrow, check LO's HB in the mornng and maybe go to the doctors!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oh sorry i haven't really looked at the trimester ones tonight..that must have hurt! Am sure little one is fine but you're def doing the right thing going to see your midwife..let us know how it goes in the morning..hope you're feeling ok apart from that..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello just got back from asda so late night tonight!

Random txt me saying she has to go back in the morning to see an eye specialist so she'll find out more then. I think it is positive they have sent her home?

I will let you know if I find out anymore but I am sure she will be on soon enough. 

Bought so much stuff tonight at the sale you will not believe! Feel happy with what I got though. I asked one of the staff and they said they are receiving deliveries all week for the event so hopefully you will be ok ms!


----------



## pinkclaire

rachyh1990 said:


> i posted it in the second trimister forum, i got hit in the stomach with a football, full whack. so im worried. going to leave it till omorrow, check LO's HB in the mornng and maybe go to the doctors!!

Hope your ok rachy xx


----------



## Beautywithin

mummysuzie22 said:


> Was it good BW? i texted you back but think your phone was off cuz it wasn't delievered?
> 
> Hope Random is ok?
> 
> Am sitting watching this bloody football lol
> 
> Can't believe how active the wee man is tonight! He's way above my belly button..any one else's up there?
> 
> xx

Yeah sorry. fone went flat.. well at first i got the ump because all the bits wernt in the baby section and to me things didnt look like they had been reduced so we carried on shopping and came across the bargins ( not sure why they wernt with the baby bits ) 

but yeah pleased with what we have got.... OH get paid next friday so hopefully they will still have some bits left befor it ends

Thanks for updating us claire about random 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Hehe i would have been the same bw lol you would think it would have been with the normal baby stuff..did they have newborn nappies on sale? The ones online seem to be bigger sizes..

That's good pc makes me feel better i won't miss too much 

What's everyone up to today? My friend who's pregnant also we tried to plan it so we would be pregnant together again..our toddlers are 2 days apart lol we are taking the kids to a big ball park to keep them occupied for the day then maybe a walk down to the beach..it's another lovely day..can't believe it hasn't rained since last week..normally we get one dry day for 5 wet ones lol

I see everyone out in with their babies and big silver cross prams and want to take mine out lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Rachy- hope everything is ok hun :hugs:

Lol MS- I feel the same. humph I have to wait at least another 22 weeks before Max comes along :( lol

Oh when will I start to feel him?! I havent even had any 'bubbles' or windy pop pains!

I want to go to Asdas, but the one near us is massieve but I hate going in there, its not a nice place!
So I need to find another one in a diffrent borough! I like the one in Bournmouth, although am sure OH wouldnt want to drive down there for no real reason lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just tell him it would make you feel better and he can get a present  works for my hubby haha still a kid at heart and loves presents lol..

With my Alex i didn't start feeling him till about 22 weeks so it's normal for you 1st..all of a sudden out of no where you'll get a fright by this thump lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning x

last time I was complaining about not feeling baba I felt them the next day! I hope it's the same for you! This week I actually felt the baby flip over rather than the kicking I was getting it was like when u go over a bump really fast! Made me feel all funny but was really lovely. 

I hope random is ok I have text her but no reply so presume she is at the hospital?

I did get newborn nappies but it is the same few offers they have been running for a while and I think it's running to Xmas according to the website? All the stuff was at the entrance at the seasonal aisles rather than the baby aisles?

I also softened the blow by texting OH saying I had got him a pressie he was happy with that!


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies

well my vision is back to normal so i phoned the hospital and they said there would be no point in going up as they wouldn't be able to tell anything if its fine now! if it happens again i'll just go straight there!

MS- i went to the Govan asda last night after hospital and the shelves were empty then went to the local one as i nagged OH and the baby boxes were £20 i asked his aunt who was working at the time and she said that they were defo £20 it could be that scotland is excluded from that deal or something so we were to make sure of everything beforehand


----------



## Beautywithin

glad you are feeling ok now random (( hugs ))

the purple boxes are £20 thats with the full sized bottles and wet wipes in them

the white box for a tenner, which i got has only miniture stuff in it.. when you think about it it isnt a bargin at all.. you could buy all the stuff in it for a tenner.. its the box i really wanted tho x


----------



## randomxx

yeah feeling good just not looking forward to seeing my boss after yesterday he's really annoyed me!

aaah that makes more sense lol! 

MS- i'd defo phone the Govan one before you leave on sat and check they still have stuff tho


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey random, glad to see you back and feeling better! Can you order things online instead?


----------



## 3 girlies

glad you are feeling better now random xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah thankfully!

i have stocked up on cold supplies for the house and work got balsam tissues, vicks, chicken soup and honey but its still not shifting grrr

going to tell OH's mum tonight that we are engaged lol ttold my mum and her reply was oh thats nice! his bro and his sis and there partners were really excited his dad didnt even acknowledge it but thats his dad he's always like that and his other sis we didnt care if she got told or not x


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> yeah thankfully!
> 
> i have stocked up on cold supplies for the house and work got balsam tissues, vicks, chicken soup and honey but its still not shifting grrr
> 
> going to tell OH's mum tonight that we are engaged lol ttold my mum and her reply was oh thats nice! his bro and his sis and there partners were really excited his dad didnt even acknowledge it but thats his dad he's always like that and his other sis we didnt care if she got told or not x


Ahhh wow how exciting! Good luck xx

OH is taking me to Bath Spa this weekend if he is back, it is quite a special place for us throughout our relationship and i really hope that the proper proposal is on the way! haha. He keeps asking me about the wedding plans which I think is a good sign!


----------



## randomxx

i hope he does oh its sooo exciting you better txt me if he does the whole proposal hehe x


----------



## nervouspains

Glad your feeling better Random :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Glad you're vision is back to normal and hope the cold shifts..it's a bloody nuisance..did she say anything about restocking the shelves for it? What time is the asda in linwood opened to? If that's the local one you were talking about? gonna google and see where the other ones are in glasgow..I bought the purple box for having alex and i think it was a waste of money..you'd be better buying just a box even a nice wicker one you see in the bathrooms and fill it yourself..

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have been sick again today & i feel shakey too, its horrible. Only 2 days till my scan, its dragging!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## pinkclaire

yucky ucky 2girlies!

2 days will fly by, what time is it?


----------



## 3 girlies

2:30 pm!!!! so i have ages to wait after i wake up :(


----------



## sparkle_bump

hey 2girlies mine is on the same day! Try to sleep in so you won't have to wait too long :)


----------



## 3 girlies

sparkle_bump said:


> hey 2girlies mine is on the same day! Try to sleep in so you won't have to wait too long :)

:) what time is yours?

theres no chance of a lay in with my girls :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I had mine at 2.30 on Monday and it seemed like forever until it came!


----------



## sparkle_bump

mine is at 8am!!!! I think the sonographer has it in for me :(


----------



## nervouspains

I have another 3 weeks until mine :rofl: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Me too :( 3 weeks and 2 days lol. AT least it is at 9.30am so i can set straight off :D


----------



## 3 girlies

i have been trying not to think about it so it might make the time go faster but so far it hasnt worked :rofl:

i cant decide what to cook for dinner, cant really have broccoli again, my baby will come out green at this rate!! i fancy curry but havent got anything here to make one.

my baby is having a quiet day today, i cant wait till i can feel it kicking me all the time.


----------



## AimeeM

How is everyone going with cravings?

I have had a terrible craving for lemonade. Last night was the worst craving i have felt. I rang DH and asked for some lemonade but he came back with an oasis summer fruit drink. I really was furious i couldn't speak to him poor love. It was 10pm and i nearly got out of bed and got dressed to go to the 24 hour garage 2 miles away :(

Also craving beef. It is all i want to eat. A big juicy steak. Mmmmmm.


----------



## randomxx

MS- the linwood one is 24hrs i think most of them are! i didnt ask the govan one if they would be restocking just left and went to the linwood one where nearly all there shelves were still relatively full!


----------



## 3 girlies

i was craving vanilla ice cream shakes but ive gone off them now. Im still loving broccoli lol. Other than that im not really craving anything!!


----------



## AimeeM

A nice thing is pasta with broccolli and cheese with some tomato pasta sauce. Yummy!


----------



## 3 girlies

mmm that does sound lovely!


----------



## hayley x

great I've not long had food come on here and I'm starving again :dohh:

I dont have any cravings, just food in general!

How is everyone hope your all ok xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe! I have got heartburn again :( DH is off to the shop to get some more milk to try see if that helps and i have some gaviscon tablets but i am going to get some liquid of the doc it is better i think.

Hows you Hayley? :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo thank you random..will just go there then i think..can't wait to have macdonalds lol..wish we had some sort of fast food here it sucks..

Cravings..hmm...mine has been apple juice with ice..that's really all i've had

Rennies work good for heartburn especially the fruit ones..mm lol

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies..
wow im 20 weeks.. here is to another healthy 20 weeks ( or hopefully little less then that ) wishful thinking may help him come a lil earlier

hows everyone else? x


----------



## nervouspains

Congrats BW :D

I havent really had any cravings :shrug:
And I feel fine- God am I still pregnant? lol

Im going baby shopping at the end of this month, buying more goodies! And my friends are throwing me a baby shower on 10th October (my 20+5wk scan is on the 5th so all going well...) So im looking forward to that :D I will put all the piccys up. My friend has bought me a moses basket bless her, but I cant see it until the shower lol.

I need a new coat too lol.

God I swear I dont even look pregnant! Think its the clothes im wearing, they are a bit 'pully inny' xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo I just noticed- iv moved up a box! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Woo hoo np!! 5 down 4 to go 

Congrats bw!! halfway there!! or as you say hopefully less hehe 

Am so hungry today..just had a big bowl of coco pops and still hungry..but can't really think of anything i fancy xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations np and bw!

Feel awful with this cold still! How is everyone else this morning? X


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks girls! :D

Oooh only 2 weeks and 3 days until my 20+5 scan! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay callie! i get all excited when i move up a box

just had a alpen fruit and nut bar... im still starving.. can't wait till lunch time

my craving is TUNA! and i no we are only aloud 4 small tins a week, but im finding that hard to stick to, me needs to find another craving and fast

i felt Adam move about a lot yesterday... which has reassured me seeing as i was worrying, just hope it carries on 

:)


----------



## Beautywithin

Hugs Claire 

do you have to work?? try and take it easy x


----------



## pinkclaire

I've not gone in, I need a day of rest! 

I had a tuna thing at one point I absolutely couldn't get enough!


----------



## Beautywithin

I have to say im glad im not working at the moment, i get extremely tired as it is think you need a day of just staying in bed and not lifting a finger.. matter of fact think we all need that 

hmm tuna mayo sweetcorn with pasta! divine x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo..wish i could do nothing all day..haven't been able to do that since i had Alex..but it does sound good..have a headache this morning..still really tired..thought we're supposed to feel energetic at this point? It's by passed me lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah it helps paris is in school all day.. gives me a nice lil break i get most of my cleaning done. then have the rest of the day to myself well until 3 anyways

i have felt run down last couple of days but think thats to do with the fact i get up at 6 but gota get used to that i guess lol

Think Adam is celebrating getting to the half way mark. he has been kicking for the last tens mins right above my belly button.. such a great feeling hope he does it again tonight so OH can feel it

They do say when your baby is most active at a certain time is probley the time you will go in labour with Paris she would always wake me at 2 in the morning kicking me... and my contractions started with her at 2 in the morning.. so i guess its true :) x


----------



## pinkclaire

I didn't know that bw! My litle one is active at 10. That's am and pm! When I woke up this morning at 6 lo was kicking me though which was lovely!

I agree with the rest comment, I feel shattered all the time, think that's why I have picked this cold up because I am run down. I am starting my mat leave as soon as I can as I just feel to tired to carry on longer! 

Tuna Mayo, sweetcorn and jacket potato yum. Think I know what I am having for lunch now lol.


----------



## mummysuzie22

I was gonna try and carry on till just before i was due but i think i may take it at beginning of December after my 2 weeks holidays..just so tired and will have Christmas and baby stuff to get organised..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Good idea suzie. i seem to suffer back pain in pregnancy... think its coz of the weight im putting on..hope it dont get worse

iv had my lunch early god im gunna be starving till dinner time now !


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol..am sure you could have a few snacks in between  i don't know what to have for lunch..any ideas? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everybody :D


----------



## Beautywithin

mummysuzie22 said:


> Lol..am sure you could have a few snacks in between  i don't know what to have for lunch..any ideas? xx

Chips and curry sauce ?

pop noodle

beans ( with a sprinkle of cheese on top ) & toast

soup


Hi rachy. hows you feeling today? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Mmm tomato soup..hubby just texted saying he's gonna bring home a french stick and gonna make homemade pizzas..yum


Hi Rach how are you feeling? How did you get on at the midwives? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

im okay thankies, i didnt go to the midwife in the end as my LO kicked me a couple of times over the last few days and her Heartbeat has been okay. so i think all is okay :D xxxx im starving i cant wait to eat lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad to hear.. eat now rach lol iv had my breakfast and lunch already... xx

your hubby a good cook then Suzie? x need to get b to make me dinner more often lol


----------



## nervouspains

Wish I could do nothign all day.
Today I really dont feel pregnant, I dont even have any bloat anymore, I look just as I did when I wasnt pregnant! :growlmad:
Oh when will I start to show? :(

I know everything is ok, as was listening to baby last night, and I will listen to him again tonight.

I just really dont look preggo at all :( xx


----------



## nervouspains

Glad all is well rachy :D xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

He's quite good yea..when he cooks lol i'm rubbish at cooking..foreman grill and spagbol is as much as i can cook lol 

That's brilliant everything is fine with her..it's good when you can feel them then you know that everythings ok when something happens

I bet you do look pregnant but you see yourself everyday so you don't see a difference..i'm the same i don't think i look it but people keep saying how big i look..you'll wake up one morning and you will have popped and think omg i'm huge now lol and oh will have to start shaving your legs for you lol

Am almost at that point now when i can be bothered to do them lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol- MS I am already at that point! :rofl: haha, maybe once every 3 days- If I can be bothered... As a wise women once said to me- You need more hair in the winter lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np..good excuse lol..only time i start shaving them is when i put my jeans on and they hurt catching against them lol..pure lazyness i know..xx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon ladies. Hope your all feeling better. You have got me thinking about food now...

I had tuna pasta with mayo last night and it was yummy but i am sure it added to my heartburn. That has gone now.
I had a full english this morning at wimpey which was beautiful and now i am thinking about what i can have now!


----------



## 3 girlies

24 hours till my scan!!!!!! :happydance:

i am staying on team yellow now! I got fed up with my friends texting me saying to make sure i ring them to tell them what sex it is, nothing about hope your baby is healthy etc, pissed me off!! So now im staying on team yellow just to annoy them all lol. I'm not even that bothered about finding out anymore, if i change my mind then i'll tell you lot but keep it quiet on facebook :)

hope everyones ok. 

I spent 2 hours at the dentist today coz paul had to have a root canal done, it costs £198 :shock: he was in agony, at least he can eat again now.


----------



## AimeeM

I bet you are so looking forward to the scan :D
I know what you mean i said to dh last night when he was going on about how he can't wait to find out the sex 'do you realise it is to actually check the baby is developing properly and doesn't have any problems' of course he did but it does see like it is all everyone is bothered about.
With MIL it is just so she can rub it in if she is right about it being a girl due to her 'psychic intuition' GRRR!


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah i cant wait now, i am nervous aswell though but just praying that everythings going to be fine. I still have my 4d scan in 4 weeks so i can find out then instead if i want, and no one on facebook knows about it so i wont get loads of people asking me what sex it is :)


----------



## nervouspains

LOL thats so funny ms.

Oooh 2 girlies!! Not logn now! Cant wait to hear everything!!
Maybe baby will be so free and non shy, you may see a little winkle if its a boy lol.

Girls... Am I obsessed?? :blush:
Everyone at my work has told me I am obsessed with pregnancy! :cry: Im sorry, I didnt know it was bad to be excited!
Apparently im obsessed because:

Everyday i talk about my pregnancy
I have told people what sex baby is
I ask if they can see if my tummy has changed
I look at baby clothes in stores!! (btw boots had the mostcutest things when I poped in on lunch lol)

It really made me feel upset that I cleared my FB status to some random crap, and changed the piccy, but I have changed it back to baby again now :) xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

theres nothing wrong with being excited, i think people are gettng fed up with me aswell as its all i talk about lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> LOL thats so funny ms.
> 
> Oooh 2 girlies!! Not logn now! Cant wait to hear everything!!
> Maybe baby will be so free and non shy, you may see a little winkle if its a boy lol.
> 
> Girls... Am I obsessed?? :blush:
> Everyone at my work has told me I am obsessed with pregnancy! :cry: Im sorry, I didnt know it was bad to be excited!
> Apparently im obsessed because:
> 
> Everyday i talk about my pregnancy
> I have told people what sex baby is
> I ask if they can see if my tummy has changed
> I look at baby clothes in stores!! (btw boots had the mostcutest things when I poped in on lunch lol)
> 
> It really made me feel upset that I cleared my FB status to some random crap, and changed the piccy, but I have changed it back to baby again now :) xxx

So what if you are chick, i think we all are obsessed, i certainly know i am lol! Tell them to piss off misrable buggers!


----------



## AimeeM

Wow just found out two more people i went to school are pregnant and they are the last people i would expect to be having babies! That brings it up to 12 people i know that are pregnant in family/from school/friends.
I have never known owt like it.
Hope there are enough beds in the labour ward...


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie-- of course you are goin to be excited.. this isnt my first but im still just as excited as if it where.. each pregnancy is different.. and if they want to be miserable and bring you down because your happy then sod em ! x


----------



## rachyh1990

when is your 20 week scan bw? it must be soon? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :friends: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

how can you not be excited, having a baby is the best thing ever!!!!!! some people are so miserable!


----------



## randomxx

NP- ignore them they are either men that dont understand the whole preggo thing or women that are jealous its you not them :hugs:

MS- right next to the asda is a mcdonalds, kfc, burger king, pizza hut and ashoka shak lol! what night are you going again?


----------



## pinkclaire

I just had jacket potato with tuna yum yum. 

Don't worry np, being pregnant takes over you, it's not like you can just ever forget your pregnant it is constantly on your mind I think everyone talks about it a lot!

Aimee, I know loads of people who are pregnant at the moment, I thought of 7 straight up but actually there us probably more as I have bad baby brain! Proper baby boom!


----------



## Beautywithin

rachyh1990 said:


> when is your 20 week scan bw? it must be soon? xx

Next friday i'll be 21+1 im lucky i even got it that soon to be honest... im glad this will be my last scan on the NHS had so much trouble with them x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sod them np!!! Having a baby is the best miracle in the world and you deserve to be excited and all the emotions that run with it!! 

Am going late Saturday night which is why it has to be macd's cuz it will be late late..but i would have one of each if i could hehe

Hope your scan goes well 2girlies...can't wait to see pics!!

Am the same with knowing loads of girls that are pregnant..all the ladies that were pregnant the last i was is pregnant around the same time again lol rather weird

I had homemade french pizzas and they were gorgeous but heartburn is terrible with it..what's everyone having for dinner? Am having lasagne and salad..can't wait.
My gran picked Alex up from nursery to let me sleep some..so just had a 3 hour nap lol must have needed it xx


----------



## randomxx

my 20 week scan ill be 19+1 why they didnt just wait until the following week is beyond me but not complaining i get my scan a week early lol!

who's all coming to jamaica in 2011?? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh we are having fish in butter sauce yummmmmmy.. ah have one of each suzie... last week i had kfc for lunch and a mac d's for dinner lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Random, i would Love to go to Jamaica you lucky sod!! If only..

I want steak, it is all i really want. Why can't i crave something cheap!


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> my 20 week scan ill be 19+1 why they didnt just wait until the following week is beyond me but not complaining i get my scan a week early lol!
> 
> who's all coming to jamaica in 2011?? xx

I am I am I am


----------



## randomxx

im loving burger kings just now its their chips that i really like! 

im going to oh's mum for dinner first time ever as we dont really visit her only bcz her and his dad had a bad split and shes now with someone else which they didnt agree with but i pushed him into seeing her so they are back on track now and he's realised her new man isn't that bad! (sorry for rambling lol) anyway we are having spag bol made from scratch


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo me me me me random!! i had a dream the other night i jumped on a bus and went to jamaica lol it was where florida is in america hah..a premonition? Can always count on the weather there!!

if i lived across the water then i would be huge cuz i would want one everyday bw! lolxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo spagbol..love it! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Is this the tell them about the engagement night? X


----------



## randomxx

well you are all welcome to come lol!

no we told her last night but OH is going to help do something with their bathroom so her partner is making us dinner! no doubt i'l choke i always do on long pasta lol!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just thought i'd let yous know i went online looking for prices for the silvercross sleepover deluxe and in the shops and online they rrp for £560 odd and i got quoted at baby's mart for £419 for the exct same pram and delivery is only 4 days compared to a few weeks in the shops..they have all different kinds of prams you just email them for a quote and they email you back within a couple of hours.. wasn't gonna get that pram cuz it's too expensive but i think i'll be able to afford it now..am so happy and excited!!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oooh Jamaica!!

Mmm I might have spag bowl tonight, with garlic bread! mmm!

I havent been drinking hardly anything these past couple of days :(
I feel bad because I know I should be drinking loads!!
and TMI, but my wee smells a little where I am not drinking ... xx


----------



## Beautywithin

So does mine callie- and i drink 2 litres of water a day... my wee has gone really yellow aswell 


if i have slimed down by then ill be coming to Jamaica lol


----------



## rachyh1990

i feel slimmer today :( i want a bigger bump.. walking round asdas baby event yesterday i felt like a fake as i hardly have a bump :( xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

rachyh1990 said:


> i feel slimmer today :( i want a bigger bump.. walking round asdas baby event yesterday i felt like a fake as i hardly have a bump :( xxx

I always feel like that rachy! Like I don't belong there lol. 

I am such an idiot, as I was bored I started watching a documentary on the royal marine commando training, now I'm really missing OH :cry: silly me!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i had sausage mash & beans for dinner, now i have heartburn!!!


----------



## AimeeM

It sounds worth the heartburn to eat that though!!


----------



## 3 girlies

mmmm it was!! i hate heartburn though, i had it really bad with roxie, she was born with lots of blonde hair too :)


----------



## AimeeM

I had really bad heartburn with Kayden but he was born bald!


----------



## 3 girlies

im awake.....not through choice though, pauls snoring & i cant sleep so i thought id have a cuppa before i kill him!! :gun:

ITS SCAN DAY....OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope all goes well at the scan!!! so you defo gunna not find out?? dont blame you if thats all people are interested in.... but cant you just tell us lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Good luck 2 girlies :D

I say the same as BW.... We wont tell anyone... lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Good luck today 2girlies!! 

I'm 20 weeks today woo hoo!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats suzie, great feeling is'nt it x


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck Heidi hope it goes well for you :D

Congrats Suzie on 20 weeks, halfway YEY!

Morning all :D My stomach feels like it is really stretching the past two days the the baby moves non stop, it is defo going to be like dad who can't sit still for 5 minutes!


----------



## Beautywithin

Hey ladies.. post a pic of your bumps :)
this is mine at 20+1

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bump2-2.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Aww my gosh your bump is ace!! You totally look 100% pregnant now :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Sometimes i think i do, sometimes i think i dont, everyone says im carrying really low.. but i did with Paris aswell 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Good Luck 2Girlies! Cant wait to see the pics xxx
Congrats on 20 weeks Mummysuzie!

Wow your bump pic is amazing! I took mine at 20 +1 days and it is nothing compared to yours! I am soo jealous! (mines on my journal if you wanna take a gander BW). xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Sometimes i think i do, sometimes i think i dont, everyone says im carrying really low.. but i did with Paris aswell
> 
> x

Oh no you totally do trust me! I'd say that is a fairly in between bump, not too high or too low.


----------



## nervouspains

BW- you look amazing!!

Yay MS half way :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay Iv just emailed the guy who is doing our photos at the wedding to see if he can do materinty piccys :)

We wanted some done in November time, me, OH and Bump :D 

I best use loads of bio oil and eat healthy up to then- I want some nice piccys lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Np, how much did your wedding photos cost if you dont mind me asking? I have no idea how much to expect!


----------



## nervouspains

Well most range from £500-1000+!!

But the guy I found- hes great, hes only charging us £450!
And that will be a whole range of piccys, from the ones I tell him I want, to reportage :D

Just bargin with them a little- especially with the money sutiuations at the mo!
There is another guy who is doing if for £495- and thats the same price for the wedding video- and that guy is doing our wedding video.

But there are some rhidiclous prices out there! it maybe even worth ringing your local college or uni- because the guys learning photography there are always looking to gain experience for there portfolios and will do it at a very low cost.
If we didnt find the man that we did, my next step was to contact our local college xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks hun xx


----------



## randomxx

2girlies woohoo you should defo find out and just tell us :winkwink:

MS- congrats on the 20week mark

BW- lovely obvious preggo bump

NP- looking forward to seeing the pics when you get them taken


----------



## 3 girlies

its going so fast today, i have to leave in 2 hours!!! was anyone else really nervous before their scans, i feel sick!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I was sooo nervous you cannot believe! Convinced myself about what a bad mum I had been so far and how I muct of done something to them xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i think id be happier if my baby kicked all the time but it dont, its lazy which is making me panic that somethings wrong!


----------



## nervouspains

thanks random :D

2 girlies- you will be fine!!
Drink orange juice- baby wont stop moving then :rofl: lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

ooooh scan day mummysuzie, cant wait to see pics of your little girl :haha:

awww callie I love your blue ticker. (sorry if I'm a bit slow havent been on for a couple of days properly) great idea for bump pics :)

hope everyones ok, sorry havent read back! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hmm, sounds like a boy to me! I might have to change my prediction now!


----------



## pinkclaire

hayley x said:


> ooooh scan day mummysuzie, cant wait to see pics of your little girl :haha:
> 
> awww callie I love your blue ticker. (sorry if I'm a bit slow havent been on for a couple of days properly) great idea for bump pics :)
> 
> hope everyones ok, sorry havent read back! xxx


I was just thinking havent seen anything from Hayley for a while! Its like you read my mind by coming on! Hope your ok chick x


----------



## hayley x

:hi: pinkclaire. I wanted to come on yesterday but I dont have internet and everytime I come round to go on it at my grans someone else was always on it :gun: but I'm glued for a few hours now :haha:

Hope your ok :) I cant believe how fast the time is going. I was sitting thinking this morning that at this stage with Alex I was half way, thats mad!!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Hi Hayley!!!!! I thought of you this morning when i was out shopping there was a birthday cake candle that sings happy birthday Alex, its well cute, they sell them in the "Birthdays" card shop!!! They dont Do Reese & Roxie ones though, that'll teach me for picking unusual names!

i really should get in the shower or i'll be late!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I always sit on at work, lost all motivation for my job, talking babies is much more fun! haha.

I cant believe how quickly its gone, I joined on here at around 13/14 weeks and it feels like yesterday to me! less than 4 weeks and we'll all be reaching the viable stage, now that is crazy!


----------



## 3 girlies

ive just noticed my ticker is 20 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooooooo! xxx


----------



## randomxx

wooohoooo on the 20weeks 2girlies x


----------



## 3 girlies

right im off, be on later with an update x


----------



## hayley x

eeeeeeeee GOOD LUCK :D :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

good luck xxx

i want to start planning my wedding grrrr :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Random- get planning! you will probably change your mind 100 times until the big day lol xx


----------



## rachyh1990

what time is 2girlies scan? i probably wont be here when she gets back? i need a text buddy :( xxx


----------



## hayley x

I cant wait for her to get back I just know shes having another girl :) exciting!!

callie, you been boy shopping yet? and remember 'your growing a willie :rofl:'

xxx


----------



## randomxx

theres not really much i can do we cant even book it because i dont think they book 2011 until next year grr! i want jamaica but not much else i can do because everything else depends on who we book it with i.e flowers, food music etc

i want to go dress shopping lol but its way to early i just kind of want an idea of what i'd like! 

Hayley- 2girlies is having a BOY!!! :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

Was looking at some pics and found this one of paris

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/Parisdddd-1.jpg

Cant believe how tiny she was.... 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Love the pic bw! Scary to think we will have tiny babies like that soon! xx

Random, get shopping! These things can take ages! They dont need to know its not til 2011 and it gives you time to save for the sort of dress you want? x


----------



## AimeeM

randomxx said:


> Hayley- 2girlies is having a BOY!!! :haha:

What?? Really??


----------



## Beautywithin

Think that is just her guess aimee lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol bless Aimee lol.

BW- aww! How quickly they grow up!

LOL Hayley- I said that to OH last night 'see I was right all along, im growing a willie!' :rofl:
Tomorrow I am allowed to buy some biss for him :cloud9: I was going to on my lunch break but OH said he didnt want me to without him too! Aww! lol 

Oh, and where are the piccys missy that you were going to put up of the things you had brought??! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Think that is just her guess aimee lol x

:dohh: :rofl: Trust me...


----------



## pinkclaire

AimeeM said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Think that is just her guess aimee lol x
> 
> :dohh: :rofl: Trust me...Click to expand...


Dont worry I thought the same, but realise before I posted lol :dohh:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hello ladies...

Think you meant 2girlies Hayley lol..am jealous of all you ladies having scans!!!

Am so tired today..think am gonna take a nap

Can't wait to go shopping tomorrow night

I think 2girlies is having another girl but am rubbish at guessing lol

What do you ladies think about the name Mason? xx


----------



## randomxx

haha i love that i managed to confuse you all hehe xx


----------



## AimeeM

I like mason. What happened to Ashton? I know a horrible little boy called Ashton so i don't personaly like it as it reminds me of him!
Mason is cute but also good for an adult :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

I liked Ashton but a few people i mentioned it to turned their noses up..i quite like Mason..just so many names to choose from.. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i like Mason... not an over populated name either!

ah im glad im not the only one getting confused.... for some reason i get callie and random mixed up! not to sure why


----------



## randomxx

aaaargh god damn stupid work just had the other worker on the phone to tell me theres 2 functions 2mz one through the day and one at night and im expected to work them even tho im off until tues and the god damn boss hasn't even asked me!

i swore after tues (when my eye went funny he told me he'd be 10mins so i could make the doctors and instead he took 45 so i was 30mins late) i wouldn't do him anymore favours but i'll be leaving them in the lurch if i dont work 2mz im going to tell him i'll work through the day but cant work at night! 

sorry for the rant ladies had to get it off my chest

MS- i like Mason aswell 

BW- how do you manage to confuse callie and me lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Dont no but normally. when ever i go to write something callie wrote, i put random... whenever i go to reply back to something you wrote, i put callie.... haha confusing or what

Sounds like they are working you to the bone RANDOM!! just try and think of the money xx


----------



## randomxx

thats the thing now that im back to my normal hours the money i get isn't that great i will actually earn more weekly when i go on mat leave lol!


----------



## nervouspains

LOL bw- this is true :rofl:

I like it, my friends son is called Mason, hes 2 and is so cute - well she calls him moaning mason lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im baaaaaack........................ :)


----------



## AimeeM

How did it go hun?


----------



## 3 girlies

im on team........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
PINK!!!!!!!!
shes perfect & i love her to bits already :cloud9:


----------



## AimeeM

Awww bless :D So glad it went well and she is perfect! Wow, will av to call you 3girlies now :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thank goodness after I said 1200% it was going to be a girl!

Congratulations xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay congrats hunny!!!!

LOL @ Aimee- 3girlies lol xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats on your pink bump x


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks everyone, i knew i was right, shes so perfect, the scan was amazing, we saw every single bit of her!!


----------



## pinkclaire

wheres the piccies? hehe.

What did they say about growth?


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah, piccies :D


----------



## 3 girlies

heres the pic, shes gorgeous but a tiny bit small, measuring 19 weeks & 4 days but a few days is nothing.

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/001.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

wow such a clear pic xxxx


you got any names in mind ?


----------



## pinkclaire

wow thats a great pic 3girlies!


----------



## 3 girlies

we got to watch the whole scan, we saw her heart, spine, hands, feet, bladder (she needed a wee!!) brain.....everything is so perfect!!


----------



## 3 girlies

we have a name picked out but im going to announce it when shes born i think!


----------



## AimeeM

Awww my gosh she is so cute :)


----------



## 3 girlies

i think its great coz the blue bumps were taking over lol, im so happy, really wanted a girl, i think you might have all guessed that already lol.


----------



## randomxx

i was wrong again then lol

3girlies shes lovely she really is and glad everything was okay


----------



## nervouspains

Shes lovely, you can see her cute nose xx


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: I was right, another gorgeous girlie :D :D fab picture I bet your soooo happy :) cant wait to see your 4d pictures now lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks for all your comments it means so much to share my excitement with you all. I cant wait to but some more pink!!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

2 girlies said:


> thanks for all your comments it means so much to share my excitement with you all. I cant wait to but some more pink!!!!!

we're all in the same boat hun and sooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I was just talking to my friend who I have worked with for about 6 months... Only to discover, her best mate, is the gf of my ex lol!
So I filled her in on some well deserved goss about him lol.
EUGH is what I think, but then again, a ex wouldnt be a ex if we didnt! lol

Have a fab weekend everyone, see you all mondy, oh and listen to this song- I love it! Its brill!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7MuwPlOiNQ

xxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hahahahaha Callie that song is well funny lol. She has got quite a good voice too. I certainly don't want you poking me lol she has a good point there i never thought of it like that!!

Have a good weekend yourself hun xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations 2girlies!!! I was finally right about someone haha..pic is gorgeous!!

Am so hungry..hubby's 2nd job is he cooks in his friends chinese restaraunt so i can see a sweet and sour chicken on the cards tonight! 

I really need to start eating more, all i've had today is a tuna roll. I promised myself i'd change my eating habits but i'm finding it hard. xx


----------



## angela43

*2 more weeks til I tell the people who work for me. * :) I still am not showing very much (I can certainly tell, but others really can't).

*mummiesuzie* -- I will likely go back to work between 8 and 12 weeks postpartum. This is what I did with my other daughter, and it was fine. This time I won't breast feed for a year (and work fulltime!). Plus having a nanny from the start will help. Yes we pay a ton for child care here. I am guessing for the nanny it will be about $2,000 per month. Costs go down for toddlers (age 2 and up), but it is just plain expensive, no matter the age. My biggest worry continues to be the lack of sleep that awaits...

*Randomx* -- your eyes are better now? Mine have been giving me trouble with the contacts too. Doc told me the increasing fluid in my body can change the shape of the eye. I'm back to glasses for now.

*anyone else feeling hormonal/emotional? * I could just tear OH's head off sometimes. :( Grr.

*Baby is kicking me a lot. * I remember how this gets later... ouchie!

*Have a great weekend everyone!*


----------



## 3 girlies

im really annoyed about negative comments, ive posted a thread in 2nd tri. 
this is the reason im not announcing the sex on facebook :cry:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Don't let peoples stupid comments take away your happiness and joy of just finding out that you're having a gorgeous wee girl..i had them too when i told people i was having another boy but i'm used to boys so am over the moon it's another one..you wanted a girl and you're getting one so don't let people upset you..i don't think people think how upsetting comments like that are..so put a big smile on your face cuz you're having another wee GIRL!!!! and in 4 months you'll be meeting her  

Can't wait to go baby shopping tonight!!! sooooo excited

What's everyone up to today? xx


----------



## randomxx

2girlies tell them to F off you dont need their bloody opinions your happy and we are all happy for you we cant wait to meet your gorgeous wee girl!

im having to work today :cry: 

found a lovely wedding dree what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







dress 1.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> 2girlies tell them to F off you dont need their bloody opinions your happy and we are all happy for you we cant wait to meet your gorgeous wee girl!
> 
> im having to work today :cry:
> 
> found a lovely wedding dree what do you think??

Hello Random!

I LOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE that dress! Its amazing! But you already know that lol.

Guess what, we're off to buy the ring! :happydance: I am so happy, he asked me this morning and then we're going to the bath spa for a relax and then for a meal. Everything is just perfect, love him so much.


2Girlies, I havent had a chance to read your thread, but like random says f them! Who cares, you've got a georgeous lil girl on the way and noone can take that away from you what ever they say. Just concentrate on you and your family xxx

I've lost my phone if anyone has tried texting me :dohh: I am hoping I left it i the car, off to go find it now. 

PS your the first people I told about the ring, havent told anyone yet going to keep it a surprise until I see my family tomorrow!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations pc!!! That's brilliant news.

That dress is gorgeous Random..will look gorgeous in the Jamaican sun  xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- ive changed my mind think it might be mauritius now lol but thank you i love the dress but just need to see what happens

*pc- woohooo i knew this was the weekend did i not tell you oh im all excited now you better hurry up and find that phone lol*:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> MS- ive changed my mind think it might be mauritius now lol but thank you i love the dress but just need to see what happens
> 
> *pc- woohooo i knew this was the weekend did i not tell you oh im all excited now you better hurry up and find that phone lol*:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

I found it now! So today has been perfect. We chose the ring and then went to the spa and he asked me in there properly. It means a lot as it's one of our date places when he has come back when I haven't seen him for a few weeks and when he left to go to the marines we went there just before. And the best thing is he agrees with the Xmas wedding still yey xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats claire !! any pics of the ring? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thank you! Xx so I will put one on, we had to order it in my size so getting it next weekend I'll put it on as soon as I get it x


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow :D Congratulations hunni!! :D


----------



## krockwell

Phexia said:


> So far the members are:
> 
> *January 25th*
> katieeandbump
> 
> *February 1st*
> Claire788
> mummysuzie22 - Pregnant with nr. 2. Early scan June 28th
> FemmeFatal
> kisskadee
> 
> *February 2nd*
> Shellysbelly
> Andreah906
> mrsmac ~ pregnant with nr. 3
> 
> *February 3rd*
> HayleyJA
> Poshie
> The Missus
> 
> *February 4th*
> Glitterbug
> MissRhead
> Beautywithin
> 
> *February 5th*
> GracelynsMom ~ Pregnant with nr. 1
> 
> *February 6th*
> AutumnSky
> earlybird85
> clarkie_TTC
> Shelby2007
> 
> *February 7th*
> Phexia - Pregnant with nr. 3.
> ColeyB - Pregnant with nr. 3.
> 
> *February 8th*
> jr_eats
> kitten x
> 
> *February 9th*
> 2 girlies - Early scan June 26th
> cfenn - Pregnant with nr. 2
> blaze777
> cath
> NewYearNewMe
> 
> Babyhopes
> 
> *February 10th*
> MrsPhillips
> msmith
> Ash_P
> BondiGal
> 
> *February 11th*
> FBbaby
> Shelby2007
> lcside
> LG1385
> rachyh1990
> 
> *February 12th*
> nov_mum
> LoobyLou75 ~ pregnant with nr. 3
> Mommy2Be1
> kaybel
> 
> *February 13th*
> hayley x - baby nr. 2. Early scans 15th june and 4th july
> katy
> 
> *February 14th*
> Princess Leah
> Samzi
> upsy daisy1
> N474lie
> 
> *February 15th*
> Tricks26 ~ Early scan on July 3rd
> 
> *February 17th*
> Marydoll
> nervouspains
> 
> *February 18th*
> popular79
> teenie212
> 
> *February 19th*
> leelee
> 
> *February 20th*
> Jan34
> 2bananas
> 
> *February 21st*
> amyblackstone
> LollyPop24
> 
> *February 22nd*
> AimeeJ
> Momma2Bee
> 
> *February 23rd*
> xhannahxbanan
> MummyCarly
> 
> *February 26th*
> ramblinhaggis
> emma77
> my2girls
> 
> *February 27th*
> krockwell ~ Pregnant after 3 m/c and being on Clomid & Metformin for 3 months
> future_numan
> bitepeach
> xpinkness87x
> 
> *February 28th*
> WTTMommy
> randomxx
> 
> *unknown date*
> lornasmith
> cora08
> R8ch
> pregnant&21
> ​

Hey hun, 

Can you change my DD? I'm now due on the 22nd of February! :) WOOP!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy PC!!! can't wait to see it xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Did you get any baby bits at asda Suzie ? x


----------



## AimeeM

Yey! I just noticed i moved up a box :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo Aimee! Its flying by now! I got my next scan date yesterday (as I needed a repeat) and its on friday, yey.


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congrats Aimee, the time is certainly flying now and our babies look more like babies :D

My scan isnt til next wednesday, Its come round really fast but now its dragging hehe!! Cant wait to see our little girl again... maybe this time you will find out the sex Claire? lol xxx


----------



## samzi

scan is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

Yayyy good luck samzi :headspin:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..sorry for delay been out all day.

Went to Asda yesterday and the first one i went to the govan one random was rubbish like you said so went to linwood one sooo much better..it had everything that was advertised so i got..

Avent steam steriliser
2 boxes of avent bottles that has 3 bottles per pack
1 box of avent bottles the small newborn ones
2 packs of hooded towels that have 2 per pack for £2 per pack (bargain!)
4 packs of dummies at £1 have 2 per pack and are the good ones not the cheapies
2 pj outfits
6 sleepsuits
an outfit
2 beakers 
2 packs of spoons
baby bath seat for when sitting up
200 huggies nappies for £18 
2 boxes of huggies wipes 9 packs in each for £7 per box
winnie the pooh rattle teether thing for £1 
1 pack of vests with 7 in them for £5
Some bottles of baby shampoo
some bottles of baby bath
Johnsons night time cream lavender stuff that's usually £2.70 each was 2 for £3


Think that was it just off my head that list. Was well worth it.Also got the pj's and 2 vests with the temp thing on it Hayley they had loads..pink pj's were cute and vests that had them on it and only £5 for pj's and same for 2 vests.

Hope your scan goes well samzi can't wait to see piccies!!

I looked for your boots bw but didn't have any..didn't have my phone on me all day or i would have sent a text..only had them in cream but i got a pair of black ones last year in tesco's so maybe worth looking there? 
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

morning all, good luck at your scan today samzi :happydance:

im feeling quite up & down at the mo, one minute im excited to meet my baby girl & the next im wondering how im going to get all 3 of them ready in the mornings etc :shock: I guess i will find out in feb :rofl;


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah thanks for looking Suzie, iv looked everywhere for them.. they have them in cream ( which i have ) and if they do have them in black.. there in size bloody 3... lol will try tesco

I feel shattered this morning, i get up at 6 as it is.. am hoping this lil man was like paris and sleeps right thur after 2 weeks... so long the days of getting myself ready lol

x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

How are you this morning?
Iv uploaded my 18+5 week piccy on my FB- I can deffo see a change, but its still wobbly and rolly when I sit down lol :(

Yay iv been engaged for 1 year today! 

Good luck samzi :D

Wow MS you have been busy lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I keep getting the odd twinge on my lower right side, probably just stretching pains? :shrug:

Oh when will I be able to start feeling him move?!

I havent had any of the flutters or anything like that :(

Mum showed me 1 thing shes bought baby so far.
She said she has bought me loads of stuff but I cant have it until he is here, then she will give me a box of everything she has bought him, but of course, not forgetting to get mummy something lol.

My mum is quite big too and she said she started feeling baby around 20 weeks and dad started feeling around 22, so I hope I feel something soon!

Iv bee hearing him a lot on the doppler, just to reassure myself, although I am going to try, hard! lol not to hear him until tomorrow night, try and give him a break lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck Smazi!!

Well my movements have slowed right down, think baby had a crazy few days then my belly stretched and now i have more room so cant feel as much.

Callie i also had that pain but in my left side putting it down to stretching.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

God i feel like crap..loaded with the bloody cold and it sucks and have to work tonight..so can't be bothered.

Goodluck samzi!!

weather's horrible here today..totally a day for staying in.

Feel a bit better that i've got all that done and bought..just really clothes, cot bedding and pram and should be sorted.

Anyone else on their 2nd and getting confused as to how much to buy? Last time i didn't think about it too much and had enough of what i needed now i think is that enough sleep suits pajamas vests etc lol

How many of each are you all buying? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Ams :)

MS- I got no idea of how much of what to buy! I am going to buy all the 'basics' and a few baby grows- but I know mother has bought me loads so im not going to go overboard, plus OH can go and get more things if we need to :)

Other then that I have no idea! lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Think am going to buy about 20 baby groes in 0-3 months cuz you need to change bubs quite often about 3 times a day and a couple packs of newborn ones as you can turn the sleeves up in the 0-3 months..i've bought a few tiny baby ones as bubs will be born 2 weeks early so am thinking he'll be small but there's a big asda along from the hospital so can get hubby to pop along there and buy some more when we see how big he is.

A wee tip for 1st time mums as far as bibs go you'll need loads and i wouldn't buy expensive ones as they get stained..used to have buy them every few days as you go through loads..i'm gonna get most from primark as they're cheap in there. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS :D

Do you think Muslin cloths are worth all te hype too? xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No i never used them..you get wee burb clothes to stick over your shoulder when burping but i never really used them either..when i burbed alex i sat him on my knee and done it so if he was sick it went on his bib..if i ever did burp hin on my shoulder i just put a dishclothe over it and if he was sick wiped his face with his bib hence reason i'm only gonna buy cheap bibs.

Another thing i wouldn't recommend is the nappie disposal things..they are a pain and end up stinking your house cuz babies have loads of pooey nappies..your better just stickig it in a carrier bag and throwing it in your outside bin.xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks hun :D

Iv bought two packs of size 2 nappies- because I think I may have a whopper as both OH and I arent tiny people! lol

I thought that would be enough until we know for deffo how big baby is and to get some then?

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..yea i think newborn ones are size 2? xx


----------



## AimeeM

It was me on facebook MS :)

Well i am going to try and not buy as much as with Kayden as he had too much and a lot didn't get worn plus they grow out of them so quickly. I am a bit confused as to which sizes to go for as Kayden was so big loads of newborn stuff got wasted but if the baby is small and i have no newborn??

I think i will get a few of each then send DH out to buy some more when we see the size of the baby.

I have seen a few more gadgets that i want to get this time though that weren't about last time. I am a sucker for gadgets! I like that little egg room temperature checker that changes colour if the room is too cold or too hot. It is in mothercare. I also like those video baby monitors but DH thinks that is going way overboard but i still want one.


----------



## AimeeM

Oh and the bib thing, i really liked the ones that go over the arms, i am not a fan of the ones that tie with string at the back as i always felt as if it was choking him.


----------



## samzi

well all went fantastic.

she is perfect :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Thats ok then :)
Well its for 7-11 pounders I think lol?

Sizes! Another issue for me too! I think my mum has bought me mainly 3-6 months and I have literally nothing for 0-3 months, Im deffo not going to buy newborn as im 100% sure this baby will be a min of 7 pounds lol.

plus he is so long already- Well i think so lol, the doctor did say he had long legs too.

Bibs- Yes I have bought all stick back ones and i have one long arm one.
Was just going to get more sticky back ones? well until he is old enough to pull it off lol.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

WOW congrats Samzi!!! :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay samzi you are joining team pink :happydance:
so happy that she is perfect. Did you get a pic? i wanna see :thumbup:


----------



## samzi

there is a pic in my journal :D

im going to get them all scanned in tonight cos my phone camera is crap!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow congratulations on team pink :D Bless, a daughter :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats samzi!!

hehe thought it was you Aimee lol

Yea those nappies should be fine np you can always pull them tighter..i wouldn't get any bigger tho cuz the 7-11 lbs are quite big..

When Alex was born he was 8lbs 1oz and he was 14 days late and he was in the 95th percentile for being the longest but he still needed newborn things..not many but a few so i would maybe say just buy a pack of newborn sleepsuits just to be safe? Don''t forget they lose weight in the hospital after they're born so things might go a bit big on them.

I found with the velcro bibs after they were continuoisly washed they didn't stick aswell..most of them ones i'm getting go over the head.

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yea thats a good point, thanks MS

Do you like what I bought Max in the sale at Boots- they are 6-9 months but the outfit was only a fiver and the trunks were £2! :D

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww how cute are they! Them little swimming trunk are so sweet!! Can't waitto find out what we are having so we can start buying :D


----------



## nervouspains

I am SO tired :( and I had like 9 hours sleep last night lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry girls, but when did you first feel your babys again?
I still ahvent felt anything! Not even flutters! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I didn't feel Alex move till 22 weeks so still plenty of time  enjoy your sleep while you can just now cuz he starts moving he won't stop for you to sleep lol xx


----------



## samzi

im pretty sure ive felt my girly today. last half hour ive had some odd feelings down where she is. it freaks me out a little, cos its so odd! :lol: im sur eil get used to it mind


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's brilliant samzi!! 

Meant to say np you're outfit is gorgeous..and swim trunks are adorable..xx


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls :wave:

hope everyones ok. Aww samzi congratulations :cloud9: welcome to team pink :)

Love your little outfit NP, first of many :rofl: 

I had the most horrible dream last night, that I had a scan at 19 weeks and my babies heart had stopped beating and my consultant said 'oh its just the baby asprin you was on, we'll know not to give you it next time!!' now I'm super paranoid and will be a bit better once I'm outta 19 weeks... roll on Friday!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

:hugs: Hayley, ive had some horrible dreams too.

we are getting alot of team pink now :happydance: i wish mine was 100% but coz the sonographer said she wasnt sure & that she would guess girl, paul said i have to wait till after my 4d scan! which we aint even sure if we can afford!!! Surely if it was a boy theyd have seen boy bits???!!!


----------



## hayley x

when my friend was pregnant they said the same thing to her and cause she was convinced it was a girl anyway she went out and bought all pink things and then had it confirmed at 4d scan :) I think you're having a girl, girlie nub from 12 weeks. I hope you can afford the 4d scan purely to see her, I absolutely loved mine.

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

I really want to see her face properly, it looked so cute on my scan on friday. My sister (not my twin) said she hates the name ive picked :cry:


----------



## hayley x

dont listen to your sister, shes your baby your decision. Afterall you always hear other children called something you dont like, if everyone was called the same you wouldnt know whos who!! share the name :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Ladies! 

*Double yawn*

Im getting more tired as the days go on.. how much weight have you ladies gained so far?? im still in the 9 stone range at the moment, but im sure that will all change!


looks like its gunna b a nice day here, gunna pop in town and dare i say it! maybe start xmas shopping :) 

I was thinking! maybe if we are aloud us feb love bugs could do a secret santa? obviously wouldnt need to spend a lot.. but just an idea


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Am with you on the yawning bw..Alex didn't go to bed till half 11 and was up at quarter to 8..not like him at all usually a 12 hour sleeper.

That sounds like a good idea bw..can't believe it's not far off Christmas! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all :)

Had a fantastic nights sleep last night. I too have been having terrible nightmares and night terrors and last night i didn't have any thank God. I have been really tired too and having naps at tea time.

I like the secret santa idea bw, i am really crap at knowing what to get though! As if it is only 3 months till Christmas. I need to get buying!!


----------



## samzi

i got told yesterday that the sono 'thinks its a girl' so now im a bit worried if it isnt and i get all the stuff sorted out! :rofl: i have another scan at 36 weeks to check placenta so il ask them to double check for me!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Just keep the tags on till then samzi  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

How are we all today?
Yay im 19 weeks tomorrow, although still cant feel nothing :( lol
Hopefully I will come next week.

My boobs are really sore this morning though! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Dont worry callie- you will feel movement soon. from bang on 20 weeks i have been feeling movement daily now.. maybe its just our lil boys being lazy? x


----------



## AimeeM

Callie congratulations on 19 weeks yey!! My movements were loads but the past few days they have basically stopped. Did you say you had an anterior placenta? Like i say it is normal not to feel till 22 weeks and sometimes up to 24 weeks :)


----------



## samzi

its weird, we found out what pip is yesterday and in the afternoon i swear i felt her! think i did this morning too, i had what feels like a somersaulting tum :lol: nothing else since.

jeez, im 20 weeks on sunday :huh:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks BW & Aimee.

Yes she said i had an anterior placenta... is that normal :-/ she said all looked normal at my 16 week scan? :shrug:

Well bless little Max he has got to flight through all my blubber too lol.

I am feeling so stressed, but im trying not to because I dont want to upset max in anyway xx


----------



## Beautywithin

have you suffered sickness callie. was looking at your recent bump pic? and you look like you have lost weight?


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning Ladies,

Congrats Samzi on team pink!

Like the secret santa idea, will be fun I think!

I am 21 weeks today! ekkkk! 

OH has been injured in his training which means he is probably going to still be away when baby is born and may not even get leave :cry:. BLoddy forces thats all I have to say! On a good note we've set a date for the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks bw, I havent had any sickness, I did weight myself on Sunday and I was 4 pounds lighter then I was 2 weeks ago... Dont know how I am loosing weight- I am still eating crap.

I can see im more rounded like a hill at the top lol, but still quite flat where Max is :shrug: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

strange how our bodys work while pregnant callie, and i no the excitement is having a bump.. but god wait till xmas and your heavily pregnant with back ache.. lol

Claire you have been quiet sorry to hear about your OH but yay for setting a date, when is it ??

so at 21 weeks baby weighs nearly a 1lb..... so the stone and a bit iv put on.. isnt even a lb of him yet.... lol

will have to run the secret santa past wobbles 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thats what everyone keeps saying to me.
I dont even want to go in to mothercare to look at things, because all these women are there with there bumps, and I just look like a normal fatty still lol.

Im worried iv hurt LO by stressing, so I will find him tonight on the doppler, I tried this monring but couldnt hear hes heartbeating, just him swishing around, OH is really good at finding him so i will let him tonight lol.

congrats on 21 weeks claire :)

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Its the 29th of December, so I am going to be huge, but its the only time we can guarrentee that he will be home so we've decided to go for it! Always making sacrifices in the bloody forces, but used to it now! In some ways I think it will be nice that LO will be there, but without me needing to worry about feeding, changing, etc!

The baby is a 1lb, but remember all that water, placenta etc weighs stuff as well!

I went to the dentist today, he told me my lips looked funny and am i getting enough vitamins. More like it was 8am and I was scared stiff as I hate the dentist and he made me use this mouth stuff which made me want to vomit! So now I am paranoid about my lips lol.

I feel like I've lost a bit of weight in the last couple of weeks, I was definately bigger in my 18 week pic than what I am now, sometimes my bump looks obvious, otherdays it is non existant! Could it be the baby changing position?

I love your new sig BW, the pictures are so cute xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I still feel out of place going in mothercare... and even asda lol... was in there last night and this woman was just starring at my belly.. was thinking is she trying to work out am i preg or just fat? make me well paranoid, why do people do that, just stare?? gets me so annoyed just wanna end up hitting them
And callie you are not a fatty xx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Lol thats what everyone keeps saying to me.
> I dont even want to go in to mothercare to look at things, because all these women are there with there bumps, and I just look like a normal fatty still lol.
> 
> Im worried iv hurt LO by stressing, so I will find him tonight on the doppler, I tried this monring but couldnt hear hes heartbeating, just him swishing around, OH is really good at finding him so i will let him tonight lol.
> 
> congrats on 21 weeks claire :)
> 
> xxx

Ah NP, I feel the same, I feel like people are looking at me thinking why are you buying things?

Also every morning I wake up convinced I have squashed LO in my sleep or something and start panicking! Plus things with OH have been quite emotional lately, hes been back a lot more, but every time we say bye it is horrid and ends up with both of us in tears, plus the engagement etc, there has been a lot of tears! God knows what LO thinks about mummys constant crying lol xxx

So anyway, sounds like normal mum to be nerves to me xx


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies 

MS- i thought you would probably get alot more at the Linwood one glad you got as much as you did! Did you get a maccy d's?? im craving Burger King chips lately lol!

BW- what boots are you talking about? and the secret santa sounds good

claire- its bound to be emotional for you and OH when he goes thats why i never txt you on a sunday (not because you'll be emotional) you know what i mean


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and just saw the secret santa idea BW- that sounds fun :D xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea had loads more random..was like a kid in a toy shop lol..yea got mcd's but i usually have just 2 plain cheeseburgers with the onions but they stop making them at 11 for some reason?? so wasn't impresses and had to settle for a big mac..

Sorry to hear about your oh pc..not long till your wedding tho!! can't wait to see pics!! xx


----------



## randomxx

yea the mc'ds only have a set menu after that time which is crap! i thought you would get more in the linwood one to be honest don't know what it is mibe coz everyone goes to the glasgow ones! 

oh i might be coming to Dunoon this weekend but its not a definate yet!


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOOoo..why are you coming to this shitehole of all places ? lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I handed in my mat leave notice yesterday! 7 and a bit weeks left! Yey! More time to spend concentrating on the wedding :winkwink:

I am like one annoying women to be around, all that runs through my head is babies and weddings lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe pc..so you taking yours from 29 weeks? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yes! I cannot get out of here fast enough. I am going to make all my own invites and decorations etc so will give me some time to do it!


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol, was like that when i was pregnant with alex but i don't really want to leave my job this time lol..i love it but last night i live about 4 minute walk from my work and took me 20 mins to get home cuz of my spd..i'm actually quite scared at how bad it's gotten so quickly i really don't want to be on crutches..so am taking mine from 1st of december..will give you loads of time to get things organised and sorted xx


----------



## randomxx

ive never been and he's been a few times he was over on the booze cruise when the cowal games were on so ive said i want to go lol! 

im taking mine from 29weeks i bloody hate the place these days and if im on mat leave they cant start asking me to work functions! stupid bloody cow i work with i told her yesaterday at my course that im not working the function next month as i'l be shattered and she said she's going to tell the boss its her sons birthday and they are celebrating it its her sons birthday the bloody next day so she can do it then thats a fecking sat night! 

oooh claire oh's sis makes wedding invites all the time ive helped her out loads its great fun x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oh right gotcha..being drunk over here is alot different then being sober lol..nothing to do..no shops only one we have is mackays lol 

i work in the bookies and it's the cushtiest job ever we're like a wee family and it's not manual so i can def see why you want to leave early i'd be the same xx


----------



## 3 girlies

does anyone else get bad cramps like a period pain? ive been having them on & off for a couple of hours now, they are making my legs ache :shrug: Prob just wind knowing me :blush:


----------



## mummysuzie22

No 2girlies can't say i do but maybe stretching pains? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive not had it before! Baby is kicking me though so shes fine, it just feels uncomfortable & still hurts when im resting , although its not constant.


----------



## pinkclaire

Anyone else turned into a complete psycho since becoming pregnant? I just seem to have no control over my feelings, I hate it lol.

Sorry your getting pains 2girlies! I havent had them really bad, but I have had them a bit. I have spoke to other people who said they get them all the time. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

hmm..i would say stretching pains..but not had it before..i do know gas hurts like hell and even when you sit down so maybe that too? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Na i was a physco before i become pregnant lol according to my hubby xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Please can you add me. Im due 28 Feb 2010. Im having a girlie :happydance::happydance:.


----------



## nervouspains

Hi mum of 5, congrats :D x


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :D

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats mumof5 

Afternoon Hayley..xx


----------



## randomxx

ooooh im tired tired tired yet when i go home and try to sleep i bloody cant :growlmad:

congrats and welcome mumof5 (is this number 5 or do you already have 5?) sorry for being nosey im a nosey bugger sometimes

hello hayley how are you?


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

im feeling sad today so other and I are going out for dinner then we are going cinema to see funny people :D xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey mumof5! 

I am sad today as well and in a foul mood, just stressing about everything lol.

Think I am going to go to bed VERY early tonight! (although prob wont happen!)


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry you are both feeling sad today pc & np :hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks 2girlies :kiss:

I am feeling much better today :D

We heard Max twice on the doppler last night :cloud9:

And we went out for dinner at Chiquitos and it was just a lovely evening :)
We were going to go and see Funny People at the cinema too- but the film started at 9 and finished at 12! I would have been asleep lol.

I dont think Maxy likes mexican though... I had a little bit of bile and gagging come up this monring :( xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! I feel much better today as well, didnt get the early night I was hoping for, but still feel better!

I cant eat anything remotely spicy without Jimmy piping up haha. Sounds like a lovely night though np xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all...

glad your feeling better Callie and Claire, i wish i did.. still feeling rather miserable and not to sure why :( x


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thats a shame BW. I hate this side of pregnancy where you just feel like you have no control over your moods, makes me a complete psycho and a completely moody cow!


----------



## 3 girlies

BW so do i, & im not sure why either :shrug: 

got an upset tummy today which might be why i had tummy pains all day yesterday!!

I am waiting for the hospital to ring me back about squeezing me in for another scan as i really want to know 100% that im having a girl instead of them just guessing!! apparently they will rescan me for a small fee :) but if the waiting list is too long i'll stick with baby bond!!


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

im not feeling to great either feel pretty ill today think it might have something to do with this cold

2girlies hope you feel better soon and they squezze you in for a scan soon

claire and callie- glad you both are feeling better

i dreamt that i got my scan from babybond and they wrote on a piece of paper think pink


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh hope you feel better soon 2 girlies!

Random, did you catch my cold through txts lol. Plus, your always dreaming babies! All I dream about is bloody weddings since saturday haha.


----------



## randomxx

ive had the wedding dream a few times aswell dont worry

ive had this cold for almost 2 weeks i think tho it was worse last week than this one


----------



## pinkclaire

The only dreams I have about baby are crazy dreams, like they've got a tail, or stuff like that! Probably not a good sign of my mental health is it?!


----------



## randomxx

ive had some of the weirdest dreams that you just wouldn't believe x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls.

Oh i know what you mean though, my emotions are up and down constently, and well with this harrassment i am getting (dont want to go too much in to it, but i have been getting vile, vile emails about my OH, and hoping that baby dies like our last one) and its getting me even more sad, which is why i was down yesterday.
But iv blocked everything and this person keeps trying to find out where we live too- deranged weirdo, but police & solicitors are involved now, so fingers crossed it may stop the psyco contacting me xx


----------



## Beautywithin

OMG CALLIE- that is terrible, do you know who it is?? 

Oh thats got me so angry how someone can say that about your baby... hope who ever it is rots in hell... x


----------



## 3 girlies

oh thats awful, how can someone be so cruel.


----------



## randomxx

aww god callie thaats terrible i cant believe someone would say something like that what kind of a sicko are they!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls, I want to tell you all, but not on here as everyone has access to it! I will email you on FB so you will know why and I can explain the whole story- its long, but at least then I can sort of right refrences on here about why I am feeling so down sometimes xx


----------



## nervouspains

have emailed- sorry its so long xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Np so sorry to hear that..that's so horrible can't believe anyone would say such a thing..just remember karma is a bitch and they'll get what's coming to them..just be strong 

Have washed all Alex's things and gonna lay them out and see what i have..it's so weird to think these tiny things used to fit him!! 

have my 22 week midwife appt next thursday can't wait to hear bubs again..anyone else's coming up? do we get bloods at this one? can't remember..when's our next after this one? do they get more frequent? sorry baby brain lol

sorry your feeling poo today 2girlies..i've got a sore tummy too..don't like it..xx


----------



## randomxx

NP- i replied to your email cant believe your going through this hunni :hugs:

see the bloods i had taken at my booking appointment/scan when and how do i recieve the results?


----------



## mummysuzie22

You get them at your next appt..16 weeks your next one random? if there was anything wrong they would have called you to let you know xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I've just caught up on the posts NP, that is absolutely awful! I wouldnt be able to cope with people saying things like that to me its horrid. Absolutely no need for it whatsoever!

I hope your ok? xx

I havent got a midwife appointment until 24 weeks now, I think the next bloods are taken around 28 weeks? I got my first results back at my 16 week appointment, but I had to ask for them!


----------



## randomxx

aww okay thats alright then i was panicking abit what with the postal strikes that mibe they had sent them out and i hadn't recieved them! got the midwife on tuesday so i'l ask her then! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

She'll stick them in your baby folder thing when you take it in on Tuesday. Do you know when all your appts are like how many weeks you'll be? Last time with alex i got a list of all my appts but i just get them as i go with this one xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I get mine as I go along! Ive seen 5 midwifes now and not the actual one who is meant to be my midwife.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea you never have the same one..well i don't and didn't have with Alex..same with my consultant..i seen him once and was only to give me a sweep last time..wasn't there when i had my csection..xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :hugs:

I dont have my next midwife appoint until 25 weeks! Not until 8th Nov, I think? Or was it the 9th...? lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I bought a few things at Tescos on lunch :)

3 plain white long baby grows- I saw a little boy in one and he just looked so clean in white lol.
2 tops- one blue and white strip that says I lvoe mummy on, age 3-6 months and one green and white saying i love daddy on 6-9 months :)
and a 'Roo' cream blanket with piccy of Roo on to go with his little roo toy we bought him :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahh, I want to start buying clothes, but I cant do it, I am too scared! Hopefully people will start buying me them closer to the date to help me out haha.

Sounds lovely though NP xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww they sound lovely np..i guess appts are different in every area xx


----------



## Beautywithin

hmm i havent had any bloods done yet ,should i have? my mw said get them done when i went for my 15week scan but the hos said it wasnt needed yet.. i have my 21 weeks scan friday so hopefully have them done then 
x


----------



## mummysuzie22

You should have had them done at your booking appt?? Lets them know what blood type you are and if you are rhesus +/- never heard of them being done that late..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

No she didnt even mention it at my booking in appt... when i went for my NT scan he said there was no need for my bloods to be taken then because i was at low risk... i dont see my mw till next week. so will mention it at the hos!


----------



## Beautywithin

oh callie just read your message on facebook! you and me have a simular sort of story. OH's ex is nut job... and blames me for everything... when he is the one that left nearly 2 years ago.. we got an injuction out on her in the end after her ringing up to 50 times aday, saying she is still sleeping with him, and that its only a matter of time befor he goes back.... OH then filled for divorce and guess what she does?? threatens to top herself... 

his kids are 13 and 15.. so they are not exactly kids anymore, but she is even getting them to say nasty things to me now, 

seriously what is it with ex's? i hate my ex, but would never be like that to anyone... but i guess jealously over takes some people 

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

God, me and OH have ex drama as well. Women can be complete psychos sometimes! (and thats not the same as me being psycho when pregnant lol just full on psycho!)


----------



## Beautywithin

Paris's dad is a complete knob has never been there for her.. he broke my heart and god i had so much hate for him.. but all i did was deal with the pain myself.. it does take time when you love someone to get over them when i heard he got with someone else it killed me, but instead of getting angry i dealt with the fact me and him wernt meant to be, and id rather him not be in paris's life if all he was gunna do is let her down

he only lives 10 mins away, so there is the odd time we do bump into him, paris dont even no who he is which is a sad thing, iv never had both parents there, so i wanted it to be different for her, ( but life never goes how you want )

so yeh id rather not see him. then have to put up with all the shite me and my OH have to with his ex!!


----------



## pinkclaire

That is really sad that she doesnt even know. Doesnt he feel uncomfortable when he sees a child which is his that doesnt even acknowledge him? x


----------



## Beautywithin

Thats the thing i really dont no anymore... he obviously wernt like that when i got with him.. he had a 7 year old daughter so always looked the family man to me, his girlfriend has a lot to do with it but still a proper father wouldnt listen to there so called girlfriend not when it comes to there child, his gf has 2 kids and they now have 2 kids together.. so all in all he has 4 kids that are his own, yet paris is the only one he dont bother with, im not sure how he can just walk past and not say a word. it bothers me more then it does paris, but i know one day she will ask all about him, and i will have to explain i will never stop her from seeing him if when she is older that is what she wants then so be it, i just hope she dont ever forget who is the one who brought her up x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Marie- its so hard, and she says the most horrid things :(
Iv just got copies of all her emails to give to the solicitors on Friday :)

I know, I would handle the suituation so, so diffrently, even if I loved OH still, I would never of acted the way she did.
I would be like, fine, but dont ever, ever try to contact us again.
Id rather wait until Max had grown up so I could explain it in a better and fair way.

But you should hear her mouth- :sick: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am sure when she does ask questions she will realise that he isnt interested and know that her 'real' dad is the one who is there for her. Loads of kids are brought up like that and it doesnt effect them at all xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yea deffo- my dad is my step dad- he has been with me since I was 6, I dont know any diffrent and I love him and dont look at him, or my siblings diffrentyl.
My father died when I was 3 months old, but my parents broke up before I was born- from what I now aobut him, he wasnt the nicest person to know... so even if he was alive, my mum doesnt think he would have really bothered with me.
But to me my Dad, is the one one who raised me, hes the one who has punished me :( lol and given me everything i wanted, I would never dream of saying ur not "your not my dad"
However, my mum did tell nme once that my dad said he is frightend that one day when I was about 15-16, I would turn around and say that... Yet he will never hear those words from my mouth, and tbh, I know it sounds awful, but I dont think of my father that often, but I would of loved to known him, because his dad left my nan when he was 3, but she wouldnt allow him to see him, (which she says she now knows was wrong and she did make the wrong choice) and he actually met his father when he was in his 20's but his dad turned around and said he wanted nothing to do with him, and his new wife said he didnt want him upsetting there family, so they will never met again.

I dont think I could ever turn away OH's child, I lvoe children, so that would never be a factor xxx


----------



## randomxx

my biological dad is a complete tosser he has 13 approx mkids he knows about (tho my mum was the only woman married to him) he has 2 to my mum and 2 to another woman but the rest are here there and everywhere i dont really know any of them to be honest! however my mum kicked him out when i was 4/5 and she then met a lovely man who i class as my dad he brought me up while i was a child and even tho they split i always still felt as tho he was my dad i was actually planning on getting a tattoo in memory of him but if i have a little boy he will take his name as a middle name! its not DNA that makes a dad but someone who tries/acts ike one! 

sorry i rambled but you know what i mean


----------



## randomxx

oh yeah my midwife appointments i have to book myself i should have one at 16,19(scan), 22,28,31,34,37,39,41 weeks she gave me a wee guide in tha back of my mat notes lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

My mum hasnt been in my life, last time i remember i remember seeing her is when i 4.. and i have found that to be extremely hard, the worst of it is.. she couldnt handle having twins. she only wanted a boy :( and for being born it was like i was punished... so since the age of 6 after being put in care, me and my twin bro finally went to live with our dad, he has been like a mum and dad to me, and i cant thank him enough for giving us another chance in life, 

having one parent is better then having none at all x


----------



## nervouspains

Marie- I am so sorry to read that, look at the wonderful person you have turned out to be and you are raising another gorgeous little lady :D

I deffo believe that, I really think if I was a single mum I woudlnt complain about it, I would jsut be happy, get on with my life and raising my baby the best I could, (unlike the pysco) I wouldnt complain and start crying when I say I have raised this child by myself, because millions of women are doing that right now, and some even by choice xx


----------



## nervouspains

So, who is coming to my wedding reception next October? lol xx


----------



## samzi

not felt pip today. last few days ive felt her between half 3-4pm


----------



## randomxx

i am i am another excuse for a lovebug meet hehe

samzi dont worry pip's just having a lazy day you'll probably get woken up in your sleep with movements 2nite xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yay random- are we all still meeting?

When are we going to do this?
I will be 30 weeks on 9th December and going to be Mahoosive lol 

Samzi dont worry, she is probably having a lazy day :) xxxx


----------



## randomxx

hope so i was looking forward to it! we never settled on a date tho end of nov or beginning of dec? and was everyone okay with Newcastle? x


----------



## AimeeM

Hey all :D

Haven't been on as i have been keeping the new kitten entertained!! Bless he is so gorgeous :D

NP- Sorry to hear you are getting shit, there are some bloody weird people about that is for sure but you are going about it the best way possible by involving the professionals.

Kaydens dad is a wanker too but that is a whole Major story that i am sick of now lol.

Hope you are all OK and feeling better, sounds like there is a bit of crappy feelings going on with everyone at the mo :(

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Ams, was wondering where you were today!

Lol.

I just hate that someone dislikes me so much, when, really, I havent done anything wrong :(
I can see her point & understand it maybe hard for her, but at the same time I can see how much more of it is fuelled by jelousey.

I know, we need some cheering up, lets talk about our meet up :D because I cant wait to meet all of you- we all know so much about each other, it would be lovely to meet you all :D xxxx


----------



## randomxx

okay so who's all coming?

are we doing Newcastle to go to the metro aswell? or where?

weekday or weekend?

end of nov or beginning of dec?

yip i cant wait to meet you all i reckon the majority of us will remain close even after the LO are here just because we are so bonded already i didnt think i could get sooo excited about the births and scans of ppl ive never met before if you get me??


----------



## AimeeM

I have met many of them types chick all it boils down to is jealousy just remember that ;)

Oh meet :) Sounds great to me! So what are the plans so far then? Did i see someone mention Newcastle? There are so many posts i just kind of skim through when there are loads!
My DH is getting a new car on Saturday woo hoo! So newcastle will be fine with me :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi Aimee..i love wee kittens they're so funny

I won't be able to meet ladies unfortunately but i want to see loads of pics!!! I've got so much goin on till baby is born..maybe we can meet again after babies are born?

xx


----------



## AimeeM

He is so funny, DH has never really been around a kitten much so he is amazed by watching him and he is loving how lively he is!


----------



## randomxx

MS- think we were talking about doing one in the april aswell once LO's are here 

Aimee we had said newcastle before for the last minute xmas shopping in the metro centre its just finding out when's the best time to do it lol


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah that will be good, last time i went to the metro centre i was about 14 lol and i have never been in to Newcastle centre, defo up for it :)


----------



## hayley x

Hi girls, I give up trying to keep up with you all now so I literally read the page its on and say hi :dohh:

Hope everyones ok :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Hayley :) I was just saying something similar lol xx


----------



## hayley x

lol, way to much chit chat :( wish I got on more!! I have my scan next weds I'm getting so worried about it its actually come round really fast! xxx


----------



## randomxx

hi hayley 

my brains turned to mush just wondering what vests was it that you and mummysuzie were talking about? (from asda)


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, newcastle is really far away from me (about 5/6 hours drive :( )

i have been trying to keep up, regarding families i'm quite boring, my mum & dad are childhood sweethearts & my DH hasnt got any other kids with anyone else & neither have i. 

my next antenatal is at 25 weeks, then 29 weeks, not sure after that lol

Have i missed anything else out? Oh yeah i didnt bother with the extra scan as they waiting list at my hospital is really long, really not sure about my 4d one, we are really skint at the moment & pauls dentist bill is due (£198) so i doubt i can afford it :(


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evenin ladies..me and hubby are coming down with the flu i think..we can't literally move no energy...so hard being sick when you have kids aswell..my gran is really good so she's gonna take him tomorrow and night for me..i'm the worst sick person ever lol worse than a man cuz i never (knock on wood) get sick lol

The ones that have the wee temperature gage on the back of them random..they have pajamas with them on it too..only 5 bucks! 

xx


----------



## blackrose

Hey ladies ! Can I join ? due the 27th :) I've been lurking a while and was shy:blush: but you all seem so lovely :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

welcome blackrose & congrats xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations and welcome!! xx

Happy 21 weeks today bw!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks ms.. got me scan tomoz... cant wait to see him... even tho the pics arnt that good on the nhs! but only got nearly 4 weeks till my 4D scan


welcome blackrose 
xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls

Random- sorry I didnt reply to your post last night :fool: sorry to hear about your dad- he reminds me of a bouncer I once knew!

Newcastle will be fine :D I will just get a train up there, probably cheaper then driving? maybe we could do the first weekend in December? Saturday the 5th? I will try and get a half day on the Friday so i can come up the night before or something :shrug:

Yay for the new car Amy :D
We have sold OH's beautiful car, its going tonight :cry: But its ok, because we are getting a more friendly family one that I can drive so when little one comes along, its safer then my little thin piece of metal car! and OH is going to get a van :D
Oh yes I saw your photos of charlei! OMG cute!!! I remember when my mums 3 kittens where that small they were so cute! Now they are massieve! its funny to think they were that tiny!
That reminds, yesterday i bought a couple of bits for Max (we were thinking about calling him maxwell as a full name :shrug:) and I bought him a few baby grows- and I said to OH just think, you were once that tiny too :rofl: you wouldnt think to look at him now lol.

Yes we should deffo meet up again once LO's are here, we could do a yearly meet or something :D would be great.

:hi: hayley!
We have missed you! Whoooo not long until your scan :happydance:
I bet now because our scan dates have passed it will drag, unless we all have private scans, Im hoping to have one around 28 weeks, maybe end of November :D 

Hey 2girlies- Me too- thats why I may take the train :shrug: I was thinking it would be cheaper then petrol?
And if we booked a travel lodge 30 days in advance, the rooms are usually cheaper too :D

Hi Blackrose and welcome :D

Yay 21 weeks BW- 3 more weeks then you will be viable!!! :D

I was reading the pregnancy & birth mag last night and tehy said that babies who are born breathing at 22-26 weeks now have a 70% chance of survival, thats fantastic :D it has risen so much now and so much has changed.

My Nan had a little boy born at 25 weeks, and if it was in this day & age, he probably would have survived :(

So it just goes to show how far science has now come :) Especially as they say babys do no open there eyes in the womb until 26-27 weeks xxxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow, how many icons did I just use? lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha np..is it 24 weeks your viable? it is amazing how far we've come with medical science..think that annoys me still with all this research the abortion limit is still at 24 weeks..

Max is a lovely name..i have so many names i like..if i had octuplets i could have used them all  

Ooo the once a year thing sounds good..should have it somewhere different every year tho..bit of a change.

I would love to have a 4d scan but am thinking christmas is coming and it's alex's birthday in November so could really use that money for those things..will probably change my mind tho lol

Is it your 20 week scan tomorrow BW? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, welcome blackrose :wave:

Callie bless all those smileys :football: lol! I think Maxwell is a lovely name. I think it is better to give a longer one and then shorten it to Max.

BW- 21 weeks already, wow you seem to be flying, it only seems 2 mins since you were 20 weeks!

Only 2 weeks and 1 day till the scan :yipee:

Had some more replies to give but can't remember what to i have forgotten oops lol xx


----------



## blackrose

mummysuzie22 said:


> it is amazing how far we've come with medical science..think that annoys me still with all this research the abortion limit is still at 24 weeks..

I agree it baffles me :shrug: , Morning all , wow , your all so chatty and friendly its so nice ,I wish I had joined early and could have gotten to know you all better . I'm 21 , having combined care with my gp , which means I have regular appointments ,but I dont seem to be getting a "big scan " at twenty week . . . trying to convince the Oh to go private . . .and to have a peep at the gender .. He's so against it :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone! Welcome Blackrose, congrats on the LO!

Happy 21 weeks BW! I have my repeat 20 week scan tomorrow as well. 

I am up for the meet, newcastle is pretty far for me as well, about 5-6 hours! OH parents like yorkshire so I might do a stop off there on the way up and back lol.

I cant remember what else I was going to write, but morning anyway hehe xx


----------



## samzi

Am i the only one who isnt having a 4d scan? :lol:


----------



## mummysuzie22

No samzi i might not..just alot of money especially near christmas..debating..just the fact i don't et a 20 week scan i just want to make sure everthing is ok with bubs..

I'm not getting a 20 week scan either BR if that's ok to shorten it? I'm 23 was about to say am 21 too but that was 2 years ago lol am losing the plot haha..i only get 7 appts cuz it's my 2nd..here with your 1st you get 10..i love my appts..

Morning pc..oo exciting scan tomorrow..xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG I am 25 and I actually wrote on my profile I was 23 when I joined! Dellusional lol. Stupid baby brain!

I have booked a 4d scan so that my OH can come as hes in the forces and hasnt been able to come to the other samzi. I am kinda regretting it now, seems like a lot of money now we are planning a wedding at xmas as well! Within 6 months I will of moved house, bought a new house, xmas, married, baby born! I dont think I could actually fit anymore in there!


----------



## blackrose

Shorten away , MUCH easier :thumbup: , I doubt I will be having one either , we are to move into a new apartment and I guess finances wont allow everything :dohh:


----------



## 3 girlies

does anyone know if you change a scan at babybond from a 4d one to a gender scan if you lose your deposit or do they just swap it over?


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone watch this morning ( yesterday ) where a woman was on there saying she had her baby son at 21+1 and that he could have been saved if it wernt for the dam hospital.. it showed a picture of his fingers, was heartbreaking, so tiny! 

I cant wait for the 4D scan, been looking forward to that from the start, they did them when i was preg with Paris but where a lot more expensive then, its going to cost me £150 and money is dam tight, but this i will be able to treasure on dvd forever

Im 23 going on 50.. far to mature for my age haha!

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats terrible BW, how heartbreaking would that be! 

sorry Im not sure 2girlies I cant see why they wouldnt though!

OMG OMG I just remembered what I was going to say! Last night I had my hand on my tummy and I properly felt LO. Not just a kick or a swirl, I actually felt them completely shuffle from my belly button right down to the bottom, and I could feel the shape with my hand, not sure if it was a head or a bum but it was amazing, felt quite freaky in a way!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i have been feeling that aswell claire. is a strange feeling.. the bit i like best is when his finger or toes will ripple over my belly button.. OH can feel his kick now :), he seems to move about more in the day then night 
xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OH has managed to feel, the first time he was so chuffed bless him he didnt stop smiling and was telling everyone about it!

I want my baby sis to feel (the 3 year old) as she always asks me questions about 'the baby' its really sweet. When I am on here she looks at the pictures on the avatars and asks me if thats like my baby to everyone lol. I explained to her about it reaching the end and then it was born and she thought it was brilliant! It makes me laugh the things she asks!

Mine has a definate pattern now, always pipes up between 10 and 11 just as I am trying to go to sleep grrrr.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Do you mean to swap it over money wise or just to find out the gender instead? they tell you the sex at the 4d one. If you call them i imagine they'll just swap it over 


That's brilliant ladies!! mine is still sleeping..i've cleaned the house and everything and nothing..let's hope he stays that way lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Spoke too soon he's just booted me near the ribs lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> Spoke too soon he's just booted me near the ribs lol xx

Lol that always happens to me! Whenever I say oh babies quiet, there it goes bashing me like to say 'no I am not mummy' haha.


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..Can't believe tomorrow is friday already!! It's actually scarey how fast this pregnancy is flying by xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i couldnt get through on the phone so i rebooked a gender scan for saturday. Paul said we can move the 4d one to november so we have time to save some money for it. I will sort that out when im there saturday, yay 2 days till i get to see my baby again :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's good 2girlies..not long xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo 2 girlies! Quite a few of us are seeing our babies over the next couple of days!


----------



## 3 girlies

this is my 5th scan so far lol, i love them, i blame Hayley she made me want them :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

Im feeling down right now because I am thinking aobut housing...

Do I rent privatley and have somewhere nice?
Or do I do the 'right thing' and stay in a hostel with Max until the council can house us? :shrug: Our wedding is 8 months after his birth, so god knows how I am going to get my dress and arrange everything else :fool: oooooh calm down cal!

MS- God yea I know its disgusting. I think, at a maximum 16-18 weeks just before baby can really 'feel' things, I can understand why people abort- marriage break ups, money problems etc, (well no good enough reasons really for me) but really, how disgusting when a child is viable at that age.

Thanks Aimee lol :D

Lol oh I cant wait to feel Max xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo sounds like a dilema..we've always rented privately cuz waiting list here is about 8 years for a council house..we were gonna get married but then fell pregnant with alex and put it off because we couldn't afford it..i personally wanted to have all the nice things instead of paying loads for one day and a piece of paper so we planned it 2 years down the road saved and then planned to have this one after the wedding..gave us enough time to save for the wedding and make sure we had a nice house and Alex had everything he needed but it's really a personal choice..don't be down about it though..everything will work out..always does 
xx


----------



## randomxx

right i caught up on all the posts and now cant remember a thing lol:blush:

i got the vests just got a lemon set until i find out the sex

yeah we should do a yearly meet i reckon a summer one and everytime we go somewhere different lol what do you think? 2011 is wherever my wedding is lol

we are renting privately just now but my area work on a priority housing so when i reach 20weeks i get put to the top of the list for a house but we are not going to take it if its horrible so we will see what they give us or just go private again

cant really remember anything else i was to write

oh yeah woke up feeling horrid again with a headache


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS & Random.

I know, I think the same but I may do what random was thinking about.
If they havent offered us anywhere decent after say 8 months max, then we will rent private, its just so expencive and I really want a long term rent so i can make a home xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Im lucky in that if we are married we get housed through the forces, although some of those places can be horrid so fingers crossed! We are private renting at the moment and it is long term although now we're getting married we wont end up being there long! Housing is sooo expensive where I live, we have hardly any money at the moment after paying the house bills so I am secretly glad OH wants to get married soon as it will help with that side of things! He is just away so I have to sort everything out and worry about everything on my own which is sooo annoying, but he cant help it!

I would say maybe go the hostel route now hoping tha you will get somewhere before LO is born? and then make a decision if you are still not in housing by then? Its a real tough one! My friend was in a similar situation, she was in a hostel but ended up finding a private rent long before they housed her.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Claire I knwo hun, well my points go on at 30 weeks, so fingers crossed we may get somewhere before he comes along.
Althoguh my tenancy ends on 21st jan as landlord is moving back to the property.
So from this date we will be in a hostel... im going to put EVERYTHING I own of value in a storage place though, until we find a home of our own :)

Im just going to try and save so hard and be so tight with money until Feb, I have only got a few bits left then all my xmas shopping for family is done :)
Im going to try and put a good lump of money away this month- and _try_ not to touch it! If I do this until end of Feb (my SMP money starts begginning of March, although its going up in April yay) then hopefully I should have enough for the wedding, and some left over for LO :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

We're doing a wedding on the cheap! As cheap as we can do it! As long as my close friends and family are there and I get to marry my amazing OH I do not care what I have! lol

Its surprising what us women can do when we have to :winkwink: You'll be fine hun xx


----------



## randomxx

i have just burst out crying for absolutely no reason :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> i have just burst out crying for absolutely no reason :cry:


Ah bless you, I had to laugh a little as well. Dont hate me lol! Laughing at the silly pregnancy hormones they are soooo annoying!


----------



## randomxx

i dont hate you for it! now that ive stopped crying my head hurts even more and i want to be sick i hate this side of pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## blackrose

randomxx said:


> i have just burst out crying for absolutely no reason :cry:

awwwwh :hugs: , you poor thing , Don't worry I do this all the time :cry: , I also seem to snap at everyone . Its the hard side of pregnancy


----------



## pinkclaire

I have found it really hard not having control of my emotions or my ever changing body shape! Definately what I have found the hardest so far xxx


----------



## blackrose

Yes , Its so funny , one minute I'm upset as I don't have a bump yet , then im upset as I have gained weight (all in my bum and hips , this freaks me out as Im sure I am just eating to much), I don't know how people put up with me :)


----------



## nervouspains

Oh bless you random!! :hugs:

Me too- I just look like I ahve got fatter! wheres my bump?! lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

im starting to get a bump ppl have noticed it all ready thats the only place ive put on weight! 

i bloomin hate my ever changing emotions they are driving me up the wall! x


----------



## pinkclaire

My bump changes depending on where Jimmy is! Today I think I look pregnant, whereas yesterday I just looked fat!


----------



## randomxx

did anyone else know about the boots baby event?

i got a thing through the post today about it its from the 23rd of sept- 20 oct im going to have a peek online just now


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh thanks random xx


----------



## pinkclaire

nope, thanks xx


----------



## randomxx

my leaflet says you get triple points, 
the tomme tippee steriliser is £20 and 
the philips avent 520 DECT baby monitor is £50 instead of £80, 
1/3 of mini mode outerwear and winterwear (23rd sept- 6oct)
3 for 2 on pampers new baby

the website wasn't working when i tried to get on tho


----------



## blackrose

I must have a look :D


----------



## AimeeM

NP- I would defo wait for a council house. They are so much more secure than private rent. I know you have to put up with a hostel for a little while but think that when you get your house you can decorate it how you like and you won't have to worry if your tenancy will come to an end at 6 months or 12 months or whatever.
We live in a council house but need to move to a 3 bedroom one. It could be a few years (2-3) but i am willing to wait just so i have that extra security and also the chance to buy.
There are loads of council areas in Huddersfield though what about where you are?


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Aimee :D
Well every week a couple of places usually goes up, but they could be for 1 or 3 people really, no gaureentee that a place suituable for oiur suituation.
I have no doub they will put me in a hostel while im waiting- this is why i am not going to buy a nice cot etc, just a moses basket/ travel cot if I have too.
I dont know what the avarge wait is either- a couple I know where there for 6 months, and currently I know somewhere who has been there since May, so I am hoping I wont be there too long either.
I know some people who have also been there for about a year too, so I guess is varys.
But what I dont understand is why some peolpe are there longer then others? Is it because they have choose to be, or are not picking the houses that come up, or because they arent as high priority as say a mother and baby? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Why don't you go in to the council housing office and discuss your options, i know a mum and child are a high priority but also there are other things they look at such as health issues and stuff. I think it is defo wort seeing what they can do and lay it on thick as it gets you everywhere!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Ams, I will.
My points go on when im 30 weeks, im going to write a letter to the mayor too! lol xx


----------



## hayley x

:growlmad: I hate the council... we have been on the list since November 08 and are still only 100 on the list, they couldnt even give us somewhere when our son died in our room cause it wasnt on their list for giving out properties grrr!! 

oh hi :blush:

xxx


----------



## Shelby2007

Add me to team...

:pink:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Hayley :hugs: The council are so crap, but im sure our wait will be worth it, fingers crossed we dont get put in the hostel block with all the druggies.

And as we are getting married in October, lets hope we are out of there before hand!

Hi girls, hope your all well this morning :D

Have you seen my profile pic on FB?

My mum got me the top- I love it :D
It says 

'Baby surname' 
E.T.A 
17.02.10

(estimated time of arrival) 

LOL I love it! 

Hope your all well.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls! Congrats on pink Shelby!

NP- that sounds like a fab t-shirt! Bless your mum, how sweet is that x

I've got my repeat scan at 12 today!


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yes sorry Shelby! Congrats :D

Whoooo pinkclaire you will see baby again! I think your having a girl! Have a little look if im right ;) lol xxx=


----------



## pinkclaire

I want it to be a girl just so I can go ha in OH's face lol. He is so convinced its a boy! 

Will be great to see, I was soooo nervous last time will definately be good to see them and concentrate a bit more!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

had my scan... the lady scanning me must have been a trainee or new. had no idea what she was doing. she was mumbling so couldnt hear what she was saying, and like last time after i asked could she turn the screen so i could see, she did but only a fraction... looked at my notes after and all is well.. thats the main thing! paid £20 for 4 pics, that i cant make head or tail of.. rather annoyed, paris's 20 week pic was a lot clearer then the ones she done ( and that was 5 yrs ago... Oh and when i asked about the sex ( acting as if i didnt no lol ) she said girl... im obviously not gunna go with that seeing as at babybond she was 100% sure it was a boy.. and you have seen the boys bits for yourself's lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey BW, 

Thats terrible about the scan, doesnt sound like a good experience at all? I hope mine is not like that? I am leaving in 5!


----------



## blackrose

Beautywithin said:


> Morning
> 
> had my scan... the lady scanning me must have been a trainee or new. had no idea what she was doing. she was mumbling so couldnt hear what she was saying, and like last time after i asked could she turn the screen so i could see, she did but only a fraction...

My last scan was exactly like this :cry: , a student doctor did it , and said in front of me "oh wow I have no Idea what I am looking at , It looks like an alien " um EXCUSE ME?! , thats my baby !! the doctor just said everything looks good , printed out pictures ... which were rubbish and sent us away . :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

BW- sorry to hear about your scan! Stupid women!!

Oh I was looking at my notes last night and it says I have a anterior high placenta- structor normal.

So I just researched it... my placenta is in front of uterus, so if i got a blow to the tummy, its not as protected as a pro-something placenta (the 'normal') hopefully though as its up high and i got some blubber it should be protected. But now im worried- what if something happend and it cut off Max's air supply? :( 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Hi girls - wow your top sound fab callie :D

shelby - congrats on your pink bump... another little girlie :) seems to be a lot of girls atm

pinkclaire - good luck with your scan, hope all is well

BW - I KNEW you was having a girl :rofl: sounds rubbish sorry you didnt get a better person scanning, my 20 week pics with Alex were rubbish too :growlmad: I dont know why they dont take more care, it doesnt cost them anything and its our pregnancy grrr!!


:headspin::headspin:*OOOOH 20 WEEKS TODAY!!!! HALF WAY!!!!!!!* :headspin::headspin:


----------



## randomxx

BW- that is bloody terribleis there noone you could complain to?

NP- that t-shirt sounds great im going on facebook soon for a peek, try not to worry about the placenta have a word with your midwife and see what she says

Hayley- have the girls not taken over the lead on the scoreboard now? Congrats on the halfway mark


Shelby- congrats


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

Yay for 20 weeks!

We are going car shopping tomorrow Yay! We sold OH's acr last night :cry: Oh how I loved that car, but oh well I am sure we will have fun tomorrow- we have got 4 appointments booked :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh who likes Maxim or Maxwell for a boy?
or just Max :shrug:
xx


----------



## randomxx

i like maxwell or max hunni think if we go for max we are just using max x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random, I know I really like just Max too lol and I keep calling him Max, but OH thinks we should have a 'full' name for him too lol xx


----------



## randomxx

the thing with a full name is if he's used to being called Max will it not irritate him getting called Maxwell or Maxim at school by the teachers then he has to explain to his friends its just Max if you get what i mean!


----------



## randomxx

then again when he's older he might prefer the full name for official stuff if you get what i mean! hmmm its a hard one x


----------



## nervouspains

I know :shrug: lol

God I am so tired right now, I wish we had 5 day weekends and 2 day work days lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

So I am back from my scan. I hardly got to see anything as she kept turning it away from me! my sister came though and she saw loads and absolutely loved it! I did get to see them waving their legs around and arms, really going for it bless, no wonder ive had trouble sleeping and peeing constantly this week! hehe.

Baby was in the same position as last time so still couldnt check the heart properly, she said she did get quite a good view though and didnt see anything to worry about although she hasnt seen it as much as she would like. The baby did flash her a smile though so she checked the face and said everything was ok with this.

She told me I have a synechia band attached to a low lying placenta. Didnt explain what it was even though I asked her quite a few times so I googled it and now I am really worried! It says its linked to miscarriages and sometimes can stunt the babies development. But then I think they would of picked up on this in the last 3 scans I have had? 

I have to go back at 36 weeks for them to check it, but I am worried now. I am thinking of bringing my midwife appointment forward a bit so I can discuss with them, what do you girlies think?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Sorry to hear about your scan bw..really disappointing when they don't know what they're doing.Good that everything is ok tho.

I wouldn't worry about it Pc if they didn't say anything about it.If it was something to worry about they would have gotten the consultant to talk to you and wouldn't have left another scan till 36 weeks.

I like maximillian..lol..it's cute..so stuck on a name it isn't funny..need some suggestions  

Yayy am 21 weeks today..can't believe it

Down side i have another physio appt on wednesday..need to go get crutches :-( am in total agony when i walk now..xx


----------



## randomxx

dont worry to much hunni from what i read your placenta is more than likely to move so it shouldn't cause any complications tho i did read that you have to take it easy! any worries even the slightest and just phone the midwife that is what she is there for! if its going to put your mind at rest then defo try get your midwife appointment for nxt week! 

NP- im pretty lucky that a normal work week for me is 3 days on 4days off hehe

OH and i found a lovely house last night if we want to rent privately again its 630 a month tho before all other bills but it is an old gatehouse in the middle of nowhere with 2 living rooms, 2 double bedrooms and a garden its lovely! dont know if its going to be too much of a stretch for us tho!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks MS, thats what I was thinking as well, baby head makes you panic though doesnt it!

Thats awful about the crutches most be horrid for you hun. But yey for 21 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo sounds lovely random!!!

Thank you pc..yea i would probably be thinking the same..in that respect am some what greatful for not having a 20 week scan..

Was going through all Alex's baby clothes and now have 40 0-3 sleepsuits lol pretty much brand new..safe to say i won't be needing any of those lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you  don't so much mind the crutches if this pain eases.

Ooo random that sounds lovely..where abouts is it? xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- what about Adrian or Aidan?, so your sorted for the 1st 3 months then lol! its still classed as our village but its miles from anyone and is surrounded by fields but its the kind of house i could only dream of having.

sorry about the crutches that is pretty poo


----------



## mummysuzie22

My ex is Aidan and Adrian reminds me of the ugly wrestler Adrian the giant lol xx


----------



## randomxx

okay, Lewis or Lucas? Adam or Jack? Fletcher or Harrison?


----------



## nervouspains

PC- I honestly wouldnt worry hun, if they were concerned you would have had to of seen a consultant.
Just like my anterior high placenta it has a easier chance of detaching then a 'normal' one as its in front of my uterus, but the hospital have never menchioned it to me, so I am pretty confident all is well.

Oh random! thanks for telling me that lol

yay MS for 21 weeks!!
Sorry about your walking pain though :( 
LOL @ why you dont like them names.

What about Jake? Liam? Jed? Josh? Zach? 

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon ladies :)

Hope you are all ok, Claire, i would ring the midwife and ask if you can see her to discuss. I am sure it is nothing to worry about but it will ease your mind talking it through xx

Suzie, what kind of names are you in to? Old/new, different/traditional? 

Have been in town today watching my friend LOL, she is in a competition called the last bride standing where 10 brides to be have to see who can hold on to a dress for the longest. The one who wins gets £5000 of stuff for their wedding. Rings, a dress, cars, flowers, suits, make-up, hair!
I couldn't do it for very long i get bored too easily! Bless her i hope she wins!


----------



## randomxx

NP- your very very welcome i thought that would brighten up your day hehe

Aimee i dont think i could stand for too long either do they get breaks for going to the toilet? x


----------



## AimeeM

They get a 5 min toliet break once an hour but if they aren't back in time they are out and the toilets are a bit away from where they are standing. They get an hour break for dinner and they get a 2 hour break in the night to have a nap. They had to take a sleeping bag lol it is in the local shopping mall.


----------



## mummysuzie22

I like Lucas and Zach..more so Lucas but we know someone and their little one is called that..thats one of the problems staying in a small town.

I like unusual names..different..i like scottish names too..cuz i lived in america most my life i like american names but oh isn't too keen xx


----------



## samzi

if the sono was wrong and pip isnt a boy, baby will be called Zack ::)


----------



## AimeeM

Blake, Blane, Gavin, Logan?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Na not jumping out at me lol xx


----------



## samzi

dunno if its been said, but Damien??


----------



## hayley x

Archie? Callum? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

If I am having a boy (which I am more and more convinced of now I have this very un cooperative baby!) We are having James which is a very scottish name. It was my grandads and he was as scottish as you can get!

Forgot to say thanks as well to everyones advice xxx


----------



## randomxx

right baby book is out 

scottish names- Ainsley, Alan, Angus, Bean, Bennett, Cally, Cameron, Charles, Clement, Conall, Donald, Fergus, Gregor, Harry, Iagan, Ian, James, Jock, Jon, Kenneth, Peader, Roddy, Scott, Stewart, Walter

american names- Jacob, Michael, Joshua, Matthew, Ethan, Joseph, Andrew, Christopher, Daniel, Nicholas (they didnt really have a big list)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Was damien not the devil child in the film is it the omen? 

Here's my list i like..none of those jump out at me lol..

1.	Ashton
2.	Kian
3.	Kellan
4.	Marlow
5.	Mylo
6.	Jaxson
7.	Cory
8.	Marcus
9.	Mason
10.	Max
11.	Milo
12.	Myles
13.	Regan
14.	Rhys
15.	Roman
16.	Rowan
17.	Zane
xx


----------



## samzi

:rofl: so it was


----------



## 3 girlies

hello everyone, sorry your scan was rubbish bw, how bad is that saying you are having a girl, imagine if you hadnt had any other scans :shock:

the worst thing to do is google things pc, it makes you worry & im sure if there was anything to worry about they would tell you xx

congrats on 20 weeks Hayley :happydance:

i have my gender scan tomorrow, get to see my princess again!! :) I will hopefully get some good pics so i will post them tomorrow!!

i bled last night :( i noticed when i woke up, its stopped now (thank god) i can feel her kicking me so i know shes ok, i'll mention it at my scan tomorrow, see if they can check if everythings ok.


----------



## hayley x

MS I like Kian, Mason (on our top list when we had Alex), and Max :thumbup: its so hard deciding it. I had plenty of headaches over Alex's name was so relieved once he was named his dad ended up choosing anyway lol, never dreamt I'd have to choose another name so soon :dohh: xxx


----------



## randomxx

from your list i like 

max
regan
rhys
roman
kellan
jaxon

i think ashton is going to become a very popular name and i always want to avoid them ones lol


----------



## hayley x

:hi: 2girlies

Thanks :)

Sorry you had a bleed, most of the time they are unexplained :growlmad: but I'm glad everything is ok now, cant wait to see your pictures tomorrow, good luck :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i love picking names, if i had a boy he would be either Freddie or Theo!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha samzi!! Sorry to hear that 2girlies..hopefully you'll be able to see what it was tomorrow..can't wait to see pics!!

Anyone elses baby lazy? Mine hasn't really moved all day so i decided to shake my belly and now he's awake..have to do this all the time lol 

Keiran should be on that list too xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I quite like Kellan now?? Alex likes Connor lol Middle name will be Andrew..well will have 2 but the 1st one will be Andrew xx


----------



## 3 girlies

hayley x said:


> :hi: 2girlies
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Sorry you had a bleed, most of the time they are unexplained :growlmad: but I'm glad everything is ok now, cant wait to see your pictures tomorrow, good luck :) xxx

thankyou!! i bled alot with Reese but i hadnt at all this time until last night, i woke up & noticed it & felt sick with fear, so glad its stopped now though.


----------



## hayley x

I dont even really feel my baby but I was told they dont worry about regular movement til 24 weeks!!

I like the name connor but every boy I know called connor (including my brother) is sooo naughty.. it comes with the name :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## randomxx

2girlies sorry about the bleed glad shes kicking you and letting you know she is okay! 

i really like Kellan it was on our list but just cant convince OH lol

oh i cant wait until i feel baby! did everyone get the popping sensations first?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hmm..yea i think it was flutters then pops down below but bubs is up near my ribs now so it's a bit annoying. Bet he's saying mum leave me alone and let me sleep lol gonna try and convince him of Kellan  xx


----------



## AimeeM

mummysuzie22 said:


> Na not jumping out at me lol xx

Lol i know what you mean. We still defo having Nathan if a boy but as for girls i like none. Well, none except Ayla which DH hates. I do like Anya but he isn't keen on that either!!


----------



## randomxx

Kellan - Powerful male Celtic/Gaelic 
Kellan - Slender; Fair male Gaelic


----------



## AimeeM

I love K names, I always wanted Keiran for a boy and always saw myself with 2 sons, Kayden and Keiran but DH knows a Keiran and hates him so we couldn't use that.

Girls with K i have suggested are Keira, Kelsie and Kacey. I like them all but none feel like the one.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Kayden is a popular name here..i like it tho..def like k names..thank you for that random will tell oh that lol powers of persuasion..Keiran i def like but oh says it's a tim name random you'll understand that being from glasgow lol rangers supporter obviously which works brilliantly when am a celtic supporter and he's a rangers supporter lol love the arguements we have  i like Kaia for a girls name and Olivianna..always next time  xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah Kayden is popular everywhere now but when i named mine i had never heard it before! We got it from a name book but changed the spelling. It just goes to show you cant have a 'unique' name lol as they become popular at some point or another!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Keegan is another that's unusal xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- im a rangers supporter and OH is a celtic but neither of us is that big on footie to be honest so its not caused any problems yet! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

haha opposite then lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i like conner, but no so many conners, is why we have decided Adam for his first name and conner as a middle name!! Im liking Mason tho suzie and Kellen... let us know when you have picked a name xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..will be when he's born..am the most indecisive person you'll ever meet lol i like Adam can be used for being young and older so good universal name xx


----------



## 3 girlies

its my scan today!!!! (again he he!!)

hoping to get some good pics, we are taking Reese & Roxie, Reese is so excited!! Be on later to post my pics :)


----------



## AimeeM

:yipee: Good luck chick :D


----------



## 3 girlies

thankyou, im not nervous this time, just excited :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck 2girlies hope you get some lovely pics, how nice to take your girls I bet they love it!! Xx


----------



## randomxx

good luck 2girlies x


----------



## rachyh1990

good luck 2girlies, i have my 20 week scan in 3 days!!!! eeeppp xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

it was great, they tried to get her in a good position for some 4d pics but she was head down in my pelvis & wouldnt budge so we could only see her arms & tummy :( Shes definately a girl :happydance: heres some pics, she was so stubborn & wouldnt move so they aint that good...
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/002-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/005.jpg


----------



## samzi

this is given me hope that my sono was right when she said pip is a girl!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> this is given me hope that my sono was right when she said pip is a girl!!!

they are most likely right, at babybond they check alot & make sure they are 100% convinced! they gave me a piece of paper saying baby girl!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Congrats 2girlies!! Any names picked then?

We've picked a name..yayyy!!! Kellan Andrew Connor Nugent

What do you girls think? When i mentioned it again he was i really like that name..must not have listened to me first time i mentioned it lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay! congrats on your girlie 2girls x

love the name suzie, has a nice ring to it x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you  x


----------



## 3 girlies

i love that name ms, its lovely :thumbup:

ive just put my girls to bed, we went to a big sand pit with a water pump in the middle of it near where i live, it was good fun. they are shattered now though.

We are still arguing about names, paul doesnt like anything i suggest, he likes Leonie! got quite a few weeks to pick one though, thank god!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hey you can add my due date to this one hun....Im Due on the 18th :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats!!!

Am glad you girls like it..not telling anyone tho so please don't put it on my facebook 

Not too sure on that one 2girlies..what names do you like? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon all.. god i feel really sick today.. its so hot here i no i shouldnt moan, but think id rather it be dull and windy.. was going to do a roast but its far to hot.. so salad it is for dinner!


----------



## randomxx

i love that name MS tho i wonder if you'll stick to it lol 

1week until i find out what im having cant wait i asked OH's mum if she wanted to coe she was pretty touched


----------



## blackrose

vinnypeanut said:


> Hey you can add my due date to this one hun....Im Due on the 18th :)

Hey congrats !!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls-

2girlies, sorry about the bleed hun :hugs:
But YAY and Congrats on your little girl! Loving the piccys :D

I still cant feel Max at all! :( hmmpff lol
I even shone a torch on my belly, but nope, nada! lol

MS- Love the name ;)

Welcome Vinnypeanut :hi:


We have decided on (although probably change our mind lol) Ok, dont laugh girls, because he will have 3, yes 3 middle names :fool:

Max Stanley Ross Shaun (surname) (for the girls that know it, it really rhymes lol, dont want to say it on here incase psyco ever sees lol)

Max- first name
Stanley- after OH's dear grandad
Ross- OH's middle name
Shaun- my Dad

I know its so many, but we couldnt decide on one and I reallly want our first son to have my dads & OH's name in it, but OH's grandad meant so much to him we wanted this too :shrug:

What do you girls think?
Oh and we got a new car on the weekend yay its lovely- an ex undercover police car! oooh! lol So I can have that once OH gets his van :)

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Max Stanley Shaun i like :) i did like the name ross! but ex is called that and whenever i hear it now! it gets me angry lol but even with the ross i dont think its over the top. my half sister has 9 middle names lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, sorry i haven't been on but i was at MIL's for the weekend in blackpool :)

Anyhoo- Caved and booked a gender scan for tonight at half 8 so place your guesses!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks BW lol

Aimee- oooh tell me some symptoms and what was the same/diffrence to DS xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Ooo i like that name..3 isn't too many  they all ring nicely.

Well it's the first name we've agreed on so am gonna try and stick with this one 

What's everyone up to today?

I've noticed i have a big red patch which looks like a rash above my ankle on the back of my leg and it's getting bigger. Doesn't itch but it's sort of sore when you press on it. Sucks cuz there's no doctors open. xx


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> Lol thanks BW lol
> 
> Aimee- oooh tell me some symptoms and what was the same/diffrence to DS xxx

I posted a thread in 2nd tri, they are a liitle different in ways but the same overall feeling but that was 6 years ago and i have changed a lot since then!

So excited lol :D


----------



## nervouspains

I cant beleive you avae booked it! I am SO excited! :D lol are you going to update your facebook so I can check on there tonight lol.

Thanks MS :)

TMI:
I have noticed that one of my boobs has grown more then the other! and my areola's (sp?) are getting larger! plus I have had a lot of discharge :blush: 
I heard Max on the doppler last night so know he is ok :)

Isnt Hayleys scan soon?
Mines a week today at 3.40! Yay xx


----------



## AimeeM

NP- i have had a load of discharge :blush: too.

I will update on here first :)


----------



## Jay_x

Hello lovebugs :flower: Can we join? Were due the 4th of Feb :happydance:
xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations Jay!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning all! 

Sorry havent had much time to get on her, absolutely swamped with wedding planning!

Aimee you are naughty! hehe. Will be great to find out at last what your having though!

Welcome Jay and congrats xx

Not sure what else I missed lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats jay

yay aimee, cant wait to find out what team you are on :hapydance:

Paul got me a big bunch of pink roses & a card saying "thankyou for our baby girl" it was so sweet, hes in my good books now lol!!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi and welcome jay :)

Lucky girl 2 girlies :D

Aimee- I so think boy lol :)

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Hello ladies, sorry I havent been on much, it was Alex's 6 months so spent pretty much 2 whole days with him, the weather was absolutely gorgeous :D

Hope everyones ok. Welcome to feb love bugs Jay :)

Callie my scans on wednesday :thumbup: I'm getting really scared about it now, not very excited. Mines at a rubbish time this time too 4pm :growlmad: got to wait all day!

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hehe, not long now. I am going to clean the house top to bottom so i pass the time quicker. Well, if i can pull myself away from here lol!


----------



## hayley x

nah just stay on here the time will go much faster hehe xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Lol, i know. really need to do the house but b&b really is a distraction!

You were lucky to get good weather this weekend Hayley, i bet Alex made it shine for you :)

We have just been to the mamas and papas factory shop and bought a cot and a baby bouncer and a couple of bits of clothes.

The cot would have been £115 in the shop and we got it for £75, the bouncer should have been £65 and was £39 and the baby gros were £2.50 instead of £10 and £6.50 instead of £12 so got some good bargains. I think we will be going back!


----------



## hayley x

wow I'm jealous wish that factory shop was near me!! do they only have one? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Did they have any prams Aimee? My MIL lives near there I was thinking i could send her along if they do! hehe


----------



## AimeeM

It says in the shop that there is one in stoke-on-trent too but i don't know where that is lol.

I was told that they give you the one on the shop floor but they don't they have stuff brand new in boxes in the back so i was happy about that. They don't have much clothes more furniture and prams and bedding,car seats etc.


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> Did they have any prams Aimee? My MIL lives near there I was thinking i could send her along if they do! hehe

Yeah loads of prams and they average about £60 off the store prices. Some more some less.


----------



## Beautywithin

Jay_x said:


> Hello lovebugs :flower: Can we join? Were due the 4th of Feb :happydance:
> xx

Yay you have the same due date as me! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh and aimee. when is your 20 week scan. you did so well to wait this long lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Hayley- I saw the piccys on FB they were lovely :)
Oooh scan is on my offical I turn 20 week date lol

Wow Aimee- you got some right bargins :D

xx


----------



## AimeeM

My 20 week scan is in 2 weeks but it is going so slow we just decided to do a private one. We wern't going to and were going to wait but DH said he couldn't wait either lol how impatient are we.

Plus it is only £50.


----------



## hayley x

I love scan pictures, when will you update with the pictures I will try and come on hehe!! 

Awww NP not long til your half way although your pretty much half way now anyway :happydance:

I just remembered I have midwife at 9am on my scan day so I cant even have a lay in to waste the day away :dohh: Then I have Sands meeting that night so its a pretty hectic day compared to my usual lazy day hehe.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay, I just popped in to mothercare with OH and got Max a all in one fleece coat :D
Its a khaki colour, with orange fleece inside and a little bit of orange stiching on the outside, with detachable mittens and feet! Its perfect to bring him home in, and as it was snowing last Feb, it will keep him all lovely and warm! And to top it off it was £22 reduce to £15 :cloud9: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Nice one NP! It is great buying isn't it. I insisted i wasn't going to till after the scan but oh well lol!


----------



## randomxx

oh great bargain NP 

i love mothercare and its even better as my sis in-law works there so she uses her discount i think its 20% or 25% so its good for us when we want to get the carrycot for the pram

Aimee- ooooh cant wait to hear about your scan im soooo excited


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: callie, picture...... :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah i forgot t say, i got a maternity swimming costume at M&P for £6 and should have been £25, proper bargain!


----------



## nervouspains

Wow thats well handy random!

Lol I know Hayley!
I tried looking on the mothercare website, but i cant see it on there! I will have another look though :)

OH took the coat home as he is having a half day to sort out some things for the car lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and I was going to ask quickly... is anyone tempted to not buy any 'big' items until the xmas sales?? xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah its really handy she keeps moaning at me if we buy anything out of there without telling her to get it! 


we were going to hold of buying anything big until then but everyone else seems to be buying the big things for us (my mum pram, his mum cot) so its just whatever else we want for the nursery we have to buy! holding off until the sales for baby monitors hoping to get a good deal then! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey, only 1 and a half hours till we set off! :wohoo:


----------



## rachyh1990

good luck with your scan i have my 20 week scan tomorrow at 2.10... im going to make sure i am having a little girl... ive bought so much pink they better not have got it wrong lol xxxx


----------



## blackrose

nervouspains said:


> Oh and I was going to ask quickly... is anyone tempted to not buy any 'big' items until the xmas sales?? xx

I've decided not too :thumbup: .


----------



## 3 girlies

oh aimee will be having her scan soon :happydance:



waiting....................


----------



## randomxx

i know i want to know i want to know i want to know!!! hope she updates us tonight!


me and OH were talking tonight about emigrating to australia tonight but i really dont see it happening ive still got my degree to get! we can dream tho cant we!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh aimee where are you!! we are dying to know here xx


----------



## randomxx

exactly what i was thinking BW


----------



## Beautywithin

Dont think she will be on till the morning now x


----------



## pinkclaire

Good evening everyone! Has no-one heard from Aimee yet then? I'm dying to know!
Im not going to buy anything else now until after xmas (and the wedding, that's taken my mind off baby for a while haha)

Ive been out looking at wedding venues, I have chosen one at long last!


----------



## randomxx

woohoo is it the one with the lake? did your negotiator get you a good deal?? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Im here!!!! And we are on team.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BLUE!!!

We are on :cloud9: Totally thrilled! Got the pics i will put them on in a sec :D


----------



## randomxx

congrats on your blue bump Aimee! Any name ideas?


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks chick, yes he is Nathan :)


----------



## AimeeM

Here are our pics:

We saw the toilet shot too which i would have like to have a picture of but i was happy with the side view as she looked a bit like i was a weirdo when i asked for a pic of his bits!

There is no mistaking he is a he at all, the bits were huge lol!

She gave us a sneaky look in 4d and Wayne recorded it on his phone but his battery is dead so i will put it on tomorrow. It was amazing, he was smiling and had his hands over his head drinking the amniotic fluid bless he is so cute :D


----------



## rachyh1990

aww he looks so cute... :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats Aimee!!! Another one for the blue team  xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay! another blue... congrats xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats aimee, i love his name too xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay! I was right! lol

Congrats on team Blue! Yay! Hello Nathan lol

Let me check what time you posted this, because I was on OH's phone all night coming on BnB checking if you had updated lol and on FB lol, last time i checked was at 9.50 before bed lol. ...Omg only 10min later! lol

Congrats chick, fab news :D
Loving the piccys too! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Thank you :D

It's mad how much was wrong saying girl, the psycic lady, all sets of tarot cards, the ebay lady Victoria, the cabbage test, my MIL! But all my dreams were about that little boy, i should have trusted my own instincts!!

We got a little video of when she switched it to 4d, i am going to go and get a lead today to hook the mobile up to the computer so we can put it on. It is only very short but amazing. I told Wayne the reason the probably give you a little look in 4d is so that you book in for a 4d scan because seeing that little bit made me want one really bad!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! I must of just missed you last night! I absolutely love the pics, they are brilliant, and very clearly a boy! Makes me think I am having a girl now as my pics are the same angle as yours lol.

Random, it is the one with the Lake! I am soooo excited!


----------



## nervouspains

Yes exactly! Exactly same as me hun :D

Yea deffo! we want to book one as well, think baby bond start from about £150... so expencive! 

Yay how did Kayden take the news?! Bet he is excited! 

Cant wait to see the video later, OH loved seeing LO in 4d for a little glimse :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..yea am the same Aimee..am desperate for one now lol
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah you gota get a 4d scan aimee. cant wait for mine end of oct :)

Im so pissed off. my midwife cancelled an appointment with me.. and said she would ring back later with another date ( that was friday ) she never rang back... so have just rang the docs, seeing as i hav'nt a number for her.. and she is bloody well not in,, and she normally is only in tuesdays, still havent had my bloods done... so now im gunna have to wait till next tuesday to see her, GRRRRR X


----------



## nervouspains

BW- how fustrating! Rude MW!

Im getting quite nervous about my scan next monday. Hope he is ok & healthy & growing well xx


----------



## randomxx

aimee- bloody baby brain i knew you were going to call him Nathan congrats again

Claire- i knew you would go for that one! did you get a good deal?

NP- dont worry your LO is perfect and healthy 

BW- your midwife is a :mamafy: she should of at least phoned you back you shouldn't have to chase herwhen she cancelled the appointment

i hope i get to see my wee one in 4d at my scan on sunday

i have my 16 week appointment today what happens??


----------



## hayley x

awww Aimee congratulations, another little boy, how cute :) I love the pics. I agree with what you say about the 4d preview, we've seen this one twice in 4d quickly but its nothing like when you see them at 27/28 weeks and they look like a real baby, cant wait for mine :cloud9:

How's everyone today? the weather is gorgeous again, at this rate we'll be having a salad in the garden xmas day :rofl:

Scan tomorrow, I'm getting a little excited but very nervous. OH said what will we do with her clothes if shes a boy :dohh: I hope not we have a room full of pink clothes hehe.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Hayley- dont say that!
My other chat buddy- susan1981 said his balls looked like a hand!! So now I am all worried lol, im sure he is a he though lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Nervous, We got a fantastic deal on it so couldnt refuse really!

See you guys this is why I am team yellow i dont have to worry as I havent bought anything! lol. 

I am having a 4d scan in just under 3 weeks, I thought it was a waste of money but you lot have just made me excited again!


----------



## hayley x

4d scans definately arent a waste of money I cant wait for mine. we got some fantastic pictures last time!! cant wait to see your pics :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Kayden is happy that he is having a brotheer, he decided a few days ago he wanted a bro not a sis lol.

Here is the video, it is shoty but sweet!

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=142374769661&comments

Can't find out how to get it straight here?


----------



## hayley x

awh how cute :cloud9: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Awww :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

Aimee- gutted i cant see your video (ive got mobile internet so its not as fast and wont show videos properly)


back from my 16 week appointment and everythings fine she told me she wasn't sure if she'd be able to find bubs heartbeat but found it straight away and said he's a show-off lol! also came home and the postman has been with all my blood results im low risk for Down's syndrome!

Claire-wheres my link lol im waiting :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

have you not got it random? I thought I had sent them!


----------



## randomxx

yeah i just got them there i mailed you back x


----------



## nervouspains

Random- glad your mw's went well and yay for the low result xx


----------



## randomxx

thanks NP i was really chuffed and eventually found out my blood type ive always wanted to know lol

anyone know where i can get my bounty pack the midwife said they dont get any apart from the one when the babys born


----------



## pinkclaire

You can register on their website and they are meant to send you a voucher. I havent had mine yet, my friend at work got hers about 25 weeks so I am waiting patiently!


----------



## AimeeM

Have been to town and bought a few bits today, for £22 in primark we got 5 vests, 4 t-shirts, a pack of socks, a velvet type sleep suit with a hat and some scratch mits. I love it there lol. We got a nice little suit from mothercare and some booties. I am really excited now :D


----------



## hayley x

:( I'm jealous I want to shop shop shop but all our money is going on the wedding atm, I'll be more than happy once its over, I just want to be married without all the hassle :dohh: 8 weeks and it will all be well and truely over (the wedding that is not the marriage I hope :rofl:) :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

oh i mibe register on there then! thanks

oh im sooo jealous of you all shopping i cant wait until sunday to find out what im having 

hayley once the weddings out the way you can shop shop shop! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am in the same boat Hayley, no money for baby now, everything is about wedding!

I didnt realise you were getting married sooo soon, what are you doing about a dress? x


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo Hayley! Its coming round fast! i know our wedding is SO expencive!
I dont know how we are going to save so much :( if my mum wasnt buying my dress, and my sisters It would be like another £1500 :(
Its just so expencive, I have even had to cut a load of guests and only invite them to the evening because I cant afford for them to come all day xxx


----------



## samzi

we are doing the wedding after the baby :thumbup:


----------



## AimeeM

It will all be so worth it though, it will be the bast day of your lives :D


----------



## pinkclaire

I've had to do the same Nervous, I have ended up inviting family I havent spoke to in years as my mum made me and my friends who are actually there for me I know cant afford to come! So annoying!


----------



## nervouspains

Mornign girls,

God a couple of threads got my rant yesterday!
They were of course about the nuchal scan... people 'I wouldnt terminate' Well until you are in that position and know just how ill your baby is, can you really make a choice of what you do!
Sorry it just pi**ed me off a bit because some people are so niiave and ignorant to it xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I dont even bother reading those threads nervous, those things can only be decided by yourself not what others would do.


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ very true claire, regarding any threads like that i tend to say nothing at all, 

How is everyone, my lil man was keeping me awake kicking last night! ah they are getting stronger i love it

getting sick of this hot weather... hav'nt got any summer clothes that i fit into now so im dressing for winter already lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Tell me about it, I was up all night last night with the bashing lol, my LO thinks they're a UFC fighter! Then I woke up with cramp in my leg, it was awful! Couldnt get rid of it properly then.(the cramp that is, not the baby! lol)


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i have had terrible cramp, i got it in both feet the other night OMG the pain... almost felt as painful as a contraction lol tried to straigten my foot out but everytime i moved it, it would cramp up again

Callie - congrats on being half way :) xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

BW, have you got much of a bump yet? I feel like mines huge! But I took a piccie last night and it doesnt look that big lol


----------



## Beautywithin

I Think the last week. it looks as if its got bigger, but depends on what clothes i wear... will take a pic tomoz but dont think there will be a lot of diff from my 20week pic post your pic so we can see :)

but people are actually starting to notice im preg.. This girl at paris's school said are you having a baby, and her mum replied its obvious she is darling..... 


Im starving - Then again i always am x


----------



## pinkclaire

I have had two people come up and ask me if I am having a baby, god knows what everyone else thinks! OH sees changes in bump everytime he comes back, he thinks its cute! I've just put it on my journal xx


----------



## nervouspains

I know, sometimes I cant be ar*ed to reply, but sometimes, when im feeling hormonal I need to have a little let out lol, just some people are so oblivious to the meaning of the scans.

I still have felt nothing!! But whooo im 20 weeks today, and tomorrow, in 1 yr, il be getting married! lol

Thanks marie :D

I have got an anterior high placenta, but im wondering if it has moved low :shrug: to block any movement at all?
I have been getting some cramps last night and this morning, but nothing else.
Still listening to little man every night on the doppler, and last night he had his back to my tummy, so it was really faint, so I jiggled a little :rofl: and he turned over and we got a much clearer heartbeat :)

I still lok fat lol, well personally I feel like I have lost weight, as in my belly feels lights and I dont look pregnant yet :(
OH said to me last night when he was looking for Max 'I can see a dark line running from your belly buttom down below' :D Made me well happy, esp as he doesnt even know about the linea (sp?!) line lol Yay.

Only 5 days until my scan, im feeling pretty nervous!
Wonder how Hayleys went yesterday?
Il give her a text as I havent seen a comment on here :shrug:
xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Well I am sure my placenta hasnt been low before, noone else has mentioned it but when I went for my last scan it was, and the one before that was less than 2 weeks before so it wouldnt surprise me nervous!

I feel like my weight gain has slowed a little now, I am not eating as much as I was, but the bump feels like its taking over! haha.

I hope hayley got on ok as well!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Pink- a low lying placenta would= a c section... Or thats what I read :shrug: and it does take a little longer, but then again poor little baby has got to fight through my blubber too lol.

I was a day ahead of myself! hayleys scan is today :wacko: :dohh: lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

NP- try not to worry about those threads nobody knows what they would do until they are in that situation and you done the best thing you could for Angel 

i wonder how Hayley is

oh yeah hello :hi:


----------



## pinkclaire

I read that about the c-section as well. I really want a natural birth so I hope when I go back its out of the way! I know you can never predict these things though! As long as baba is healthy I dont mind.

OOOhh good luck Hayley for today then!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: scan today :dance: little nervous but been looking at 20 week scans on youtube to get myself excited!! I hope I get the same scanner lady as I had at 12 weeks she was fantastic..I'll request her hehe.

My belly hurts :( I had midwife this morning, so far so good, but she couldnt pick up her heartbeat, she kept moving and my placenta was blocking her we could hear it but she had to really push in :(

Hope everyones ok... happy half way callie :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad everything was good at the midwifes Hayley! Ooooh scan today, will be fantastic, make sure you share your piccies!


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, havent been on that much, Reese has been off school with an ear infection.

my bump is big now, i'll take a new pic tonight. theres no way i can hide it in my jumper dress lol. 

ive got the cutest hat & mittens for my baby, they are a cat hat & paws...so cute, i'll take some pics of them later aswell so you can see, & actually take a pic of my pushchair too lol, ive had it ages & still havent put the pic on.

Good luck at your scan today Hayley x

ive got xmas on the brain today, cant wait till i can put my tree up lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Dont wish it here too quick, my wedding is on the 29th and I have soooo much to sort out yet! lol.


----------



## nervouspains

I just bought Max the cutest clothes from Adams! £30 worth of stuff for £13.16!!

Im trying to see if I can show what i bought through picys on the website...

I cant get the piccys, but here are the links:

https://adams.co.uk/baby-boys-perfect-top-in-navy

oh the sale stuff isnt on there!
But I bought him a blue dungree and top suit from £12.99 for only £2.69!
And 3 animal colourful baby grows £10.99 reduced to £3.29

And a cute 'cool dude like my daddy' bib :D

xxx


----------



## randomxx

NP- what a bargain they sound lovely aswell! i thought Adams had shut down?

2girlies- ive not even started my xmas shopping and your talking about putting up your tree! looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## 3 girlies

i love adams clothes, alot the baby girls stuff is dark purple atm, its lovely, i have so much newborn stuff but hardly anything in bigger sizes, i will go mad in the january sales lol


----------



## 3 girlies

randomxx said:


> NP- what a bargain they sound lovely aswell! i thought Adams had shut down?
> 
> 2girlies- ive not even started my xmas shopping and your talking about putting up your tree! looking forward to seeing your pics

my mum always made such an effort at xmas (still does) so i think its rubbed off on us all. I hate not being organised. Although this year i'm having xmas dinner at home just the 4 of us so its more relaxed. I have still got to get little bits for the girls stocking but all my main stuff is finished. It will be lovely on xmas eve with all the nice twinkley tree lights & watching christmasy films....eeeek i cant wait!!! :headspin:


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant wait until xmas this year, me and OH have got a proper home to snuggle up in on xmas eve and my lil sister is at such an adorable age should be fun! Plus it will be only 4 days til the wedding!

I just had my first proper oh I wish I knew the sex feeling, was in Next buying some clothes for lil sis and thought the baby clothes looked so nice! I cant get the guts to buy clothes yet though!


----------



## randomxx

see im the opposite my family never made much of any effort my mum didnt even ask to see me last xmas but OH's family do the big family dinner on xmas day and boxing day so 2 xmas dinners for me :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

I cant wait until xmas too! I hope it snows this year, it will be lovely :D

Thanks random- they are lovely and such a bargin!!

2girlies- my mum is SO unorganised! She sits there xmas eve wrapping pressies! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

PinkClaire- where abouts in somerset are you? im coming to burnham on sea in november! lol xx


----------



## randomxx

PC- i bet you and OH find out at the 4d scan lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

What a shit week this has been for me. OH has had problems at his work so we're in limbo as to seeing if he's gonna still have a job at the end of this. Started getting red patches on my legs on sunday and it hurts to touch them so went to docs yesterday and i have blocked veins and hurts to walk on them with this never mind my spd. There's nothing they can do for it but give me a cream. Have my physio appt to get my crutches in an hour just to top the week off!! Can't wait to finish work in 7 weeks..woo hoo lol 

sorry for the rant just so annoyed

So how is everyone else? Have sort of looked through the messages but can't recall them lol xx


----------



## randomxx

MS-:hugs::hugs: your really having it rough this week arent you! hopefully everything is ok with OH and his job and fingers crossed the cream helps a little bit x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thanks random..have my 22 week appt tomorrow so get to hear bubs again which is a plus..anyone else have their 22 week appt coming up? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Nervous- my mum is the same on xmas eve no doubt I will be the same hehe! Also I had to look up where that was so not the best of starts! I am near Bath, you should visit here on your way, its a beautiful city!

MS- thats terrible about OH and your legs, I am sure things will be on the up soon! I didnt get a 22 week, mine is at 24 weeks. They just decide when I am there when to come back lol. I have no idea when they will be!


----------



## nervouspains

PC- I lvoe Bath! I make OH drive me down there occasionally for weekend shopping lol its so beautiful :D

MS- sorry to hear about your legs hun :hugs: and about hubbys job xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..am sure everything will work out..

Just got back..feel like an old woman with them lol..xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol bless you MS lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..

Is anyone trying to get all their baby stuff organised before christmas? I'm trying to get it all in so i can focus on christmas. xx


----------



## nervouspains

I have just made a list of what I have got... I didnt realsie just how much :blush:

7 muslin cloths- need to buy another pack
2 burping cloths
2 packs of size 1 nappies
Wash bowl for changing babys bum
1 bath towl
1 face cloth
Bath therominter
Room thermoniter
Baby wipes
steralizer
changing bag
A jingle toy
A monkey
A roo puppet
A duck shaker
Light weight roo blanket


6 short sleeve vest tops 3-6 months
All in one fleece coat 3-6 months
Dungaree outfit 3-6months
top 3-6 
Top 6-9 months
A 6-9 month t shirt and jean crops

Winnie pooh hat and mittens
0-3 month coat
2 white hats
3 white scratch mittens
10 bibs
1 long sleeve bib
3 pairs of socks 0-6months
8 baby grows 0-3 months
Perfect lightweight jumper top- 0-3months

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervous, bath is lovely, we're getting married right in the centre near the abbey, going to get some lovely pictures in front of there hopefully!

Also, I cant believe how much stuff you have! Im not buying anything now if I cant help it, we are going to ask for baby things or vouchers for our wedding presents! That way hopefully we wont need a lot (we've already got all the house things!)


----------



## nervouspains

Wow that will be stunning! My cousins friends got married or had photos & the reception? i forgot which lol actually at the roman baths, they hired it out- they have some lovely photos :)
If I were getting married near there, think I would pay the admissin fee and get some piccys taken in there too lol.

LOL tell me about it! I didnt realise just how much...! lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

We should be able to get some stunning photos. I hope so anyway!

Its easy to get carried away buying things when your excited about something, although I am sure we actually need this much and I am just putting it off!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Nice and organised np 

I have most of my things had alot from Alex aswell which is fortunate..just need to get some more outfits and tiny baby snow suit and hat and mits..some more bibs..pram, swing, bouncer and jumperoo..mattress and bag for balmoral pram and that's about it me thinks.I just panic when i don't have things done. Have Alex's birthday and mil's in November then Christmas then bubs will be born 2 weeks after that xx


----------



## rachyh1990

eeeeeppppppppp im so excited i cnt wait till february, im still so paranoid tht somethings going to go wrong!!! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies 

wahoo 22weeks :) x


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on getting to 22 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Yay BW for 22 weeks :happydance:

MS- I was going to wait a few weeks after I have had LO before I went out to by a bouncer etc, do you think thats ok? I want to show my little man off :rofl:

I am feeling a little anixous today, I havent felt baby move at all yet, not even flutters, I know he is ok as I listen to him swirling around and his little hb every night, but I am hoping that when I speak to a midwife later she _may_ get me an early scan.

Oh I just spoke to her, she will listen to his hb but said I will ahve to wait for scan :( its ok, I will just have to wait :growlmad:

Iv seen Hayleys pics on FB- her little girl looks perfecto! :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

22 weeks! Congratulations BW! 

I havent felt mine today eith NP but was up all night so must of decided to sleep at last! haha


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie i no its easy for me to say, but dont worry, some with there first dont feel proper movement till 26weeks, think he is wanting to surprize you! out of the blue he will just give you the biggest kick, you wait and see :)

Claire have you moved up a box? x


----------



## randomxx

morning everyone

callie- that is an impressive list, dont worry to much yet if you hear his we hb then he's perfectly happy swimming about in there

MS- how are you feeling today?

claire- jimmy always has you awake at night he's a wee nightowl

BW- :hi:


----------



## hayley x

morning girls :hi:

callie - dont worry about the movements, my little girl was moving so so much at my scan and I only felt one of them so I bet he is moving in all positions we could only think of and is battering your insides without you knowing it! :thumbup:

Hope everyones ok :) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :)

I just lifted a heavy box and now have pulling pain on my right side!!
I hope everything is ok, im such a worry pot!!
Monday cant come quick enough! But even then I have to wait until 3.40! :(
Wish I had my doppler with me lol
xx


----------



## hayley x

aww :hugs: I'm sure he's fine. I found the nearer I got to my scan the more worried I got, I think your the same. Its not long til your scan at all, I cant wait to see your pictures I love scans lol, I'm already counting down to my next one... 7 weeks today :rofl: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah Hayley, is that the new pics? I havent seen your new scan photos, have you put them on anywhere?

BW- I hadnt noticed about that! Wahoo, new box! lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know Hayley god I just wish monday afternoon would hurry up and come!
If I had a spare £200, id have a private scan! lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon ladies :)

Haven't been on as my internet was cut off yesterday but fixed today. I have been really paranoid yesterday and today as i had two dreams i had a m/c and i haven't felt many movements. I think my mind is just being cruel but it is horrible :(


----------



## nervouspains

Oh Ams do not worry hun, they are just dreams, I used to have horrible ones too :(

I cant feel anything! Lol, not even 'flutters' or 'bubbles' lol

Have you got a doppler? I cant wait to get home tonight & listen to little man, just to put my mind at rest! 
I hope using it everyday (for no more then 5 min a time) isnt causing him any harm? :shrug:

God I am SO tired! xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Yes i used the doppler and i can hear him so that is good. Bad dreams do tend to stick on my mind though usually.

I have used it some days then a big gap then everyday for a few days etc. I asked my midwife and she said they are totally safe but midwives say they aren't as they get too much hassle when people worry they cant find the heartbeat. She said the majority of her appointments are people coming in in tears unable to find the hb then she finds it.
So i wouldn't worry about it :)


----------



## nervouspains

Just got some bargins at house of fraser!

And then when in to boots- Ladies go there now!
Huggies new baby kits half price £5.49!

And in that you get 2 packs of newborn nappies (they are selling these at £6 each sepretley in boots too!) a pack of wipes & disposable changing mats! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Sounds good! Need to make a list myself.... :D


----------



## nervouspains

:D

I think I am getting more and more anxious about baby the nearer my scan gets here!
I hope hes ok, pleaseeeee let him be healthy and well.
He looked good at my 17+4 sexing scan so im hoping he is all well still come Monday.
I cant stop thinking about it! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I was sooo worried before my 20 week scan as I am sure some of you know!lol. You get excted about it and then the closer it gets more and more nervous! I was shaking when I went in and couldnt concentrate properly!

Aimee I have horrid dreams as well, they are so vivid its hard to shake them off, I had a horrid one last night my OH didnt want to be with me anymore and wouldnt talk to me and wanted nothing to do with our child, I woke up and text him at 5 in the morning! lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Terrible isn't it i try to tell myself they are just dreams but they still make me shudder.

NP- I only had my scan on monday but i am worried about my 20 weekone,i think it is because that is where they are actually looking at the organs ans not just the banana lol!

Everything should be fine as we have come this far :) xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol exactly! Its true the closure it is, the more im worrying lol.

Yes defintly :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am sure everything is absolutely fine though girlies, we are all so far along now, I cant believe how quick my move up to the next 'box' was, it only seems like yesterday I was moving up to the box before. less than 2 weeks until viable stage and just over 4 weeks and I will be going into 3rd tri! How scary is that!


----------



## AimeeM

I am in a bad mood today, we have only had the car a week and his mates are ringing up asking for lifts here and there and his cheeky sod of a cousin asked for a lift earlier and had the cheek to ring and say where the hall are you and all he wanted a lift for was to go to the next town for some sodding dog food from his mums house. Gosh i feel mad!

Sorry for that rant.


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> I am in a bad mood today, we have only had the car a week and his mates are ringing up asking for lifts here and there and his cheeky sod of a cousin asked for a lift earlier and had the cheek to ring and say where the hall are you and all he wanted a lift for was to go to the next town for some sodding dog food from his mums house. Gosh i feel mad!
> 
> Sorry for that rant.

what is it when you get a new car everyone assumes you want to drive them everywhere. Coz ours is a 7 seater as soon as i found out i was pregnant everyone though as id be sober that id want to be a FREE personal taxi service, er dont think so!! :growlmad:


i got 2 new fish angel fish today, they cost £19.50 :shock: i dont think i'll mention the price to paul!! they are rather nice though lol


----------



## AimeeM

Awww cute! What do they look like?


----------



## nervouspains

Yes piccys please 2girlies!

Aimee- tell them to pee off! I got so annoyed with one person who when I started driving (5 years ago now lol) would ALWAYS ring me for lifts, in the end I told him to get lost, and I didnt speak to him for ages lol.
But now, I have a new number which he doesnt have so he cant bother me no more.
Charge them, I would!
It so annoys me, um hello, we have our own life?! lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and whats everyone having for dinner? I can hear the chip shop calling me lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats such a good idea NP, dont think it is going to help me shift this heartburn though! Anyone got any tips?


----------



## randomxx

im going to have a rant aswell

ive got a 2hour break from work so came home and god knows how she's done it but the dog managed to escape her cage and has chewed up loads of paper and my eyeliner, mascara,foundation, concelar aaaaaaaaaarrrgh! with my horrid pregnancy skin i really need my concelar went to Boots and they had no concelar but replaced my eyeliner thank god i have extra foundation and mascara! 

rant over thanks for listening

oooh chippy sounds like a good idea


----------



## Beautywithin

I just had pie and chips!! have terrible heartburn tho after having a can of coke zero!! why oh why do i do it, when i no its gives me heartburn


----------



## AimeeM

Just had a pepperoni pizza and ican feel the heartburn already... and my space bar is sticking. What a pain!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: Aimee, I keep getting heartburn too, think I'm gunna have a baby with lots of hair again, cant wait for 4d scan to see :D

My friend had her baby yesterday (another SIDS mummy) and I just went round and held he and she is absolutely gorgeous. I feel soooo broody now its a good job I'm pregnant, I cant remember Alex ever being that small and shes 2lb heavier :dohh: 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

this is my new fish, well one of them, bloody hard to take a pic of it though lol

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-1.jpg

not really pregnancy related but never mind :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

cute fish whats it called? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Reese wanted to call it molly, not sure why. we have loads of fish so we have only named the special ones (i sound like a proper geek now lol) My tank looks really good now im quite proud of it :)


----------



## AimeeM

:wave: Hayley :) I had serious heartburn with Kayden and he had hardly no hair at all!

Heidi, i love tropical fish i really want atank but would be crap at looking after them i think!


----------



## 3 girlies

aimee they are really easy, i hardly do anything to mine. just sprinkle a bit of food in & occasionally clean the glass with a sponge, thats it. I have real plants that keep the water healthy. it looks so nice when the light is on at night.


----------



## AimeeM

Thats it, i think it looks so relaxing, i would love a big tank. When we were younger and had goldfish they used to die in a week :( I do lovetropical fish though. I take Kayden to the big pet shop to look at the fish every now and again, i don't know who enjoys it more! I love the ones that look like nimo!


----------



## Jelly_Tot

I still dont have a pregnancy buddie :(

Not posted in this thread much maybe once or twice but i do look in now and again!

Hope everyone is having happy healthy pregnancies!

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

we are all your pregnancy buddies :hugs:


----------



## Jelly_Tot

2 girlies said:


> we are all your pregnancy buddies :hugs:

Thanks hun :cloud9:


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> Thats it, i think it looks so relaxing, i would love a big tank. When we were younger and had goldfish they used to die in a week :( I do lovetropical fish though. I take Kayden to the big pet shop to look at the fish every now and again, i don't know who enjoys it more! I love the ones that look like nimo!

i love the marine tanks too but my village gets lots of power cuts so i cant have one :( . Tropical are easy & there is so much choice of fish etc. i took my time with this tank & added my fish slowly, only 1 has died so far & we have had baby fish too. Reese loves feeding them & picking new fish. :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

mmm I had my chippys & battared mars bar last night, lovely!

Random- my dog is only 2kg and he rips up paper like no tomorrow!! I came home Wed evening and the little [email protected]£$*! had ripped up a WHOLE argos cataloge!! Look at a photo of him below! its like butter wouldnt melt!

2girlies- I love looking at those tanks! esp at night! Soooo relaxing to watch :D

I had 3 fish when I was little, Rod, Jane & Freddy! Rod & Freddy died, so we went and got 2 more, I was only about 7 but I remember the nasty two kept nipping and killed my little Jane! then they killed each other! :(

I migth get a goldfish for LO's room when he is here :D

jellytot! We are all your preggo buds! :D Come and chat chat chat on here all day with us lol xxxxx


----------



## Jelly_Tot

awww how cute is that doggie!!!!!

Well gurlies i have my 21wk scan @ 10am, 

Alot lies on today as we are high risk for down syndrome so final abnormality checks will be done (i refused too have amnio due to risks)

Also i had a really low lying placenta @ 16wks so fingers crossed this has moved as my tummy has grew as i want another natural birth!

Oh and also too check kaitlin is still a girl & hasn't grown meat & 2 veg since 16wks :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

HI jelly_tot :wave: Good luck for your scan today, i am sure everything will be fine :D

Callie your dog looks like a right cheeky monkey lol, he is well cute!


----------



## Beautywithin

Aww callie. he is lovely... he looks like my tazzy, we had to give him to my auntie because Paris would pull him about to much and i was frightend he would snap, he gets spoilt rotton now tho, she even puts bows in his hair and he is a boy lol only thing i found with yorkies. is they like constant attention, taz had to main hobbies, trying to bite the postmans ankle, and he would go loopy at the washing machine! Ah i miss him :(

Should really get Paris another fishy.. everyone i get they seem to die within days, even tho the water is tested befor hand, she has a rabbit at my dads which she is no longer interested in... so no point getting her a big pet

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## nervouspains

Jellytot- Good luck hun, I hope all is well.
Have you seen a consultant yet? As my last pregnancy with our DD was server downs, we had a scan with the consultant at 16 weeks to check for any abnormalities for this LO, we have our 21 week scan on Monday, so the closer it gets the more I am getting anxious so I know how you are feeling :hugs: :)

I have a high anterior placenta, but am wondering if it has moved lower as I still havent felt anything! Not flutters or bubbles :(

Lol he is a cutie, when I go to tell him off, he runs and curls up in his bed and is so tiny, I cant help but give him a cuddle... no wonder he is still ripping up paper!

Lol aw BW what a cutie he sounds! its true- for now he is the apple of our eye lol, well he loves Daddy more, its so cute if I say go and see daddy he knows who I am talking aobut lol, same with if OH says go to mummy lol, I hope he will be ok when baby comes, hes not too bad if OH and i are sitting on the sofa, he doesnt get jelous. I saw my friend a few weeks ago and bought him with us, and I was holding her baby and all he did was come up, have a sniff then wondered off lol, so I am hoping he will be ok.
He does bark at the telly though if a baby is crying on it lol.

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone, Good luck with your scan! I got told at my scan at 22 weeks I had a low lying placenta.

I think 20 week scans are nerve racking enough without already having something else to worry about, you guys are so brave! I was a wreck at mine and didnt have any ndication that anything should be wrong.


----------



## randomxx

NP- he's lovely its not really the paper ripping that bugs me its the eating my make-up tho i should think myself lucky she didn't destroy anything furniture wise or anything she's still only 8months old lol! i love her to bits tho! 


Jelly-tot we are defo your buddies im sure everything will be fine with your LO
 



Attached Files:







Image0111.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Back froms can ladies!!

Everything is perfect && LO is still a girl! :happydance:

Also my placenta has kindly moved up so i can now look forward to another natural birth!

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Great news jelly tot :D

Random- shes so beautiful! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Brill news Jelly tot! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

great news jelly tot. xxx


just a flying visit, im off food shopping FUN!!!!!!! Having a stressful day today, lifted roxie down some stairs in her pushchair & hurt my tummy, its ok now just painful when i move. Roxie has been so naughty & she doesnt care when i tell her off, she smashed 2 bowls on the floor this morning then started laughing! I wanted a maternity coat from new look but it didnt have any pockets, not sure where id keep my gloves so i didnt get it, now i cant find any other coats that i like & its getting cold in the evenings now :(


im 22 weeks today!! :)


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry for moaning lol, just been one of those days today!!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow just read my ticker, my baby has fingernails, how cute is that??!!!


----------



## samzi

i have to go for a scan at 36 weeks cos i have that placenta problem. praying it moves on its own


----------



## nervouspains

Hey 2 girleis- I saw your status! Lol, naughty madams!
Hope your tummy is feeling ok :)
YAY on 22 weeks :D

Samzi, I am having another scan at 34 weeks, but I have my 20week one on Mon, so I will ahve to see if my placenta is in the same place :shrug: :( xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Same here samzi! Congrats 2 girlies on 22 weeks!


----------



## hayley x

these blimmin placentas :gun: mines anterior so can hardly feel her move. There loads of you having extra scans at the end! I'm having ones at 28 - 32 - and 36 weeks I've never had so many scans lol.

aww 2 girlies I hope your tummy feels better soon, sometimes things hurt more cause we are worrying if that makes sense? I hope your ok :hugs: 

congrats on the scan going well jelly tot and that she's still a little girl :thumbup:

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

my placenta is anterior, i am gettin no extra scans though :( i cant wait to feel my LO regularly. her heartbeat has seemed a little strange for the last few days, it goes at about 140-150 bpm then all of a sudden it will drop to like 110 for a few seconds and then go back up!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

if your placenta is anterior it may be that she moves away so the heartbeat appears to drop but doesnt if that makes sense? 110bpm is still in the safe range though. :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i struggled to push the trolley around tescos :( it hurts down below :blush: I am taking it easy tonight, watching garfield the movie with Reese!! Hopefully just over did it today & it will feel better by the morning! 

i'm having a nightmare with nappies at the moment. I use huggies for Roxie & they are great but lately they seem huge on her, they have slightly changed the design of them & now they leak! We got a huge box at the asda baby event so ive got loads of nappies that are too big. Ive tried a smaller size & they still leak. I have had to buy pampers today but they dont feel as soft. I hope they dont leak in the newborn size huggies as ive got loads of them ready for my baby!


----------



## nervouspains

Im off now ladies, so hope you all have a fab weekend and hope that at least one day is full of sunshine! Oooh then when I come back Monday- it will be my scan :D xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon ladies, iv moved up a box wahooooo!!! how is everyone?! i feel shit today, it feels as if i have a huge amount of pressure down below, and it really hurts :( hope its just where he is laying

brought some xmas cards and wrapping paper, not that iv got anything to wrap up as of yet lol 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..my internet broke down so not been on in a while..

I read through the posts but can't remember what they said lol

Goodluck on your scan on monday np not long! 

Can't believe am 22 weeks now..flying by..

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww hope he moves soon..you're far too organised lol
Yayy for moving up a box!! Guess i'll be moving up one tomorrow yipee!! Only 3 more to go..now that's scarey!!
Really should be getting Christmas organised xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i just won £60 on a scratch card, i never win anything!!! :happydance:

congrats on moving up a box bw. xx


----------



## ProudDad2Be

nervouspains said:


> Im off now ladies, so hope you all have a fab weekend and hope that at least one day is full of sunshine! Oooh then when I come back Monday- it will be my scan :D xxxx


Our scan is on monday aswell lol

Brian


----------



## randomxx

Hello Ladies 

dont worry im not organised for xmas either, its only 3girlies that is! 

ooooh ive got my scan 2mz cant wait get to find out what team im on!! tho i probably wont be on until late 2mz night or monday :dohh: only because im stuck at his dads until about half 8 but will try get on to let you all know! 

any guesses on sex?? 

xx


----------



## AimeeM

Random i say boy :D Can't wait bet you really, really can't!


----------



## randomxx

nope im really excited but pretty scared aswell couldn't find bubs heartbeat last night and not tried again incase i still cant and panic myself so just going to wait until the scan and see what happens!


----------



## pinkclaire

I have nothing sorted for xmas!!

I haven't been able to find a heartbeat myself since 16 weeks random, baby always. Moves away from it so I don't bother trying anymore just scares me more. I am sure everything is absolutely fine xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh random... enjoy your scan tomoz! cant claire let us know when you find out, you know we hate wating lol x 

2girlies i never win anything especially not on scratchcards.... what you gunna spend the money on ?? 

Im getting terrible at spending money i dont bloody have, but i want Paris & Adam to have everything lol


----------



## AimeeM

Random dont worry i have found it harder as he has got bigger as he moves away too much.

20 weeks today woo-hoo!!! I am so happy to be halfway :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning girlies..

Congrats Aimee for 20 weeks..will fly in now!!

Goodluck for your scan today random!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay for getting to the half way mark Aimee 

& yay for moving up a box Suzie

x


----------



## hayley x

omg I cant believe some of you are moving up boxes already, goes to show how close we're getting now, doesnt feel like yesterday I was in the first box!! congrats :D

wow congrats for winning money, I never win anything either this baby must be bringing you luck :D

Does anyone know what time Random's scan is? I'm really excited to know what she's having, I mite text her to say good luck :D

Ooooh Callie's scan tomorrow I hope to be on tomorrow before her scan but if not Callie - GOOD LUCK :)

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on 20 weeks Aimee!

And up a box for you MS! 

Her scan is at 1.10, I cant wait to find out what shes having!


----------



## hayley x

:blush: forgot to say happy 20 weeks :dohh: sorry!!

yayyy claire will she text you or do we have to wait all night hehe xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

She better text me or I will be mad! :haha: She told me she wants to come on here and say though, I will try and convince her to let me tell you!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh guess what, I chose my wedding dress yesterday and ordered the flowers :happydance: I am sooo excited about the wedding now!


----------



## hayley x

oooh whens your wedding? :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies i'll try and get on today at somepoint to let you all know mibe just take my laptop to his dad's so i can jump on quickly lol! 

oooooh cant wait!

Aimee- congrats on 20weeks


----------



## pinkclaire

hayley x said:


> oooh whens your wedding? :D xxx

29th of December! I was really stressed about it but now I've started getting things sorted I am more excited!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh Claire i bet you are so excited now :D Do you think you will be nervous on the day?


----------



## hayley x

Random - you must must MUST update today :D 

Claire - oooh you will be VERY pregnant by then! I will be 28 weeks at my wedding and I am dreading it already, my face has already started to go moon shape :dohh: but we are very nearly sorted now!! OH hired his suit yesterday and I must say he scrubbs up well, hehe!!

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Was sorting Adams stuff out, this is what i have already


https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/Beautywithin_2007/Adamsstuff-1.jpg


I love this, is a vest with my OH on it lol

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/Beautywithin_2007/brettskivest.jpg


and this from mama's & Papa's
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/Beautywithin_2007/palymat.jpg


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, my LO's been kicking me alot today!! especially when i had a flake twin pot :) xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

What time is randoms scan? Any news?


----------



## randomxx

im on team BLUE


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

congrats and welcome to team blue random xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congrats... cant wait to see pics :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

:yipee: random, i knew it ;)


----------



## randomxx

thannk you ladies

just posted quickly earlier was at OH's dad's! i'll post some pics 2mz for you all to see (even got one of his winky) :blush: she did say my placenta's at the front but moved quickly onto something else and i forgot to ask what that means any ideas? 

we got OH's 2nd name on the scan so he was all chuffed, he's not happy that it all goes on my surname lol!


----------



## randomxx

its okay i know what it is now why she didn't just say anterior in the first place grrr!


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooooo random! Congrats & yay for team BLUE!!!! :D

BW- Loving that t-shirt lol

God got my scan at 3.40 today, I am feeleing soooooooooooooo nervous!
If I havent updated before 5pm, it means somethings up :(
But hopefully I willbe on here updating before 4.30 :D I so hope everything is ok and he is growing just as he should & that he is healthy, oh pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee dont let me come this far to go back now pleaseeeeeeeeee omg I am sooooo nervous!
leaving here at 3.15, so roll on 3.40! xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Everything will be fine callie- just enjoy seeing max again :) xxxxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Everything will be fine callie- just enjoy seeing max again :) xxxxxxx

I agree hun, enjoy it and take as much in as you can :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck NP! I know how you feel, I was sooo nervous before mine! Everything will be fine though.


----------



## rachyh1990

good luck with your scan today :) xxx


----------



## randomxx

callie - don't be nervous little Max is okay so don't worry just look forward to seeing him

oh yeah Lidl are selling TENS machines for £20


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats random and welcome to team blue!!! Any name ideas?

Goodluck today np..can't wait to see pics..

Wow bw you are quite organised..once i get lo's chest of drawers i'll take some pics xx


----------



## hayley x

Callie everything will be fine so far all your scans have been perfect so why would this one be any different? Enjoy seeing Max, I cant wait to see pictures :cloud9: xxx


----------



## randomxx

the only names i like so far are Logan (which ive always liked) and Max its just getting us both to agree on one if you get me lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea i know exactly what you mean lol we were the same..i like both goodluck with getting oh to agree  xx


----------



## randomxx

his name would be either Logan Francis Paul Devine or Max Francis Paul Devine! Oh likes both max and logan its just trying to get him to agree to one or the other lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I like the logan one..i like max too but i like the way the logan one and all the names go together..if that makes sense lol xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah i like it aswell just to convince him now lol! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

hehe..say you and bubs is 2 against one  xx


----------



## randomxx

oooh thats a good one lol i might have to use that hehe x :thumbup:


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol then he has to go with it xx


----------



## AimeeM

Random i really like the name Logan too!


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone! hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Afternoon everyone! Where are the piccies random? I want to see hehe.

I am not organised for baby at all! all thoughts on wedding now! I am hoping it makes xmas quicker though so I can have OH back for a couple of weeks! It seems so far away at the moment :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

thanks for all your support :hugs: Only 30min until I leave!!

Random- Logan is a sweet name :)

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi 2girlies :wave:

Claire, it is not far away at all!!

Been painting the bedroom all afternoon and i am mad as half the plaster has fallen off and made a right hole. Can't be bothered now.


----------



## 3 girlies

hope your scan goes well np, looking forward to your pics xxx


----------



## hayley x

oooh more of us are moving up boxes now, I'm getting excited :D

I have terrible backache today :( 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Callies scan went wonderfully. Everything is great with little Max and she will add pictures tomorrow :happydance: I'm so happy for her xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah thats brilliant news, thanks Hayley!


----------



## 3 girlies

i just ordered this....

i wanted something lightweight, & its pink lol :) Roxie is 2 in november so she will most likely be walking most of the time in the summer so this will be perfect for my baby when i'm strolling round my village or in town :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







ProductImageTemplate.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rachyh1990

thats gorgeous two girlies :D xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i want this swinging chair........
 



Attached Files:







470402200_1.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rachyh1990

weres that from two girlies?
xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

So pleased callie scan went well.. hope she can relax a lil more now 

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

its from mamas & papas, i love it coz its not pink but its still girly!

is anyone else still feeling sick?


----------



## randomxx

they are both lovely 3girlies

so glad everything went well with Callie's scan tho we all knew it would

its not letting me post pics so claire stop moaning lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning my lovely girls :D

Thank you Hayley :hugs: :friends:

Yes ladies, I was soooooo happy & relieved as I am sure some of you saw by my FB status lol.

Well we went in about 4.20, and he was laying in his favorite position- breech and back to the screen! She saw his, in her words, beautiful spine :cloud9: and she kept jigglying my belly to make him move lol :shy: and he wouldnt! She was saying how stubborn he was already, he sure wasnt shy about showing us his sack & little winkle though lol, he was like haha mummy, you can see my willy woo but your not going to see my face- he obviosuly wants me to have some sort of surprise lol.
Then I went for a wee and he had turned around! She told me to not talk as it would make him move lol. So then she checked his heart- perfect :cloud9: Saw no markers for spina bifida or downs :cloud9::cloud9: and looked at his face and skull, brain etc, she said she was very happy with what she saw & had no concerns, he is measuring right for my dates, although he has long legs! lol this is what we were told at my 16 week scan too :D god, if he has long legs & his fav position is back breech, I am going to be in pain when I start feeling him! She said my placenta was high anterior still, but was functioning normally :) and if it is high at 12 weeks, it doesnt change, low can go to high but high cant go to low so I will be allowed a natural (as you can get lol) birth :D :D
She also said that if at my 16 week scan all was well and nothing was picked up, then the 20 week scan should just be as perfect :D
She was so lovely and patient with us, she scanned me until 5 so a good 40mins worth :D We got 3 piccys too! have attached my favorite one below.
I will try & relax a bit now! lol, I cant believe (fingers crossed everything stays well) I am actually going to be a mummy :yipee:
Oh and he is 15cms! :D xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

So glad everything went ok NP! I knew it would be though! Its so nice to have the reassurance. Thats funny that high cant go to low, because when I had my scan at 19+5 she said my placenta was fine and then when I had my repeat at 21 + 3 it was low? One of them was obviously wrong!

Omg, 23 weeks today, only 1 week until baba Jimmy is Viable!

Oh and random, stop with the excuses and get the piccies on! hehe


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie everything sounds perfect

and Yay for 23weeks Claire, cant wait till im 24weeks 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow Callie i bet you are on :cloud9: the scan sounded like it went absolutely perfect :D You must be so happy!

Congrats Claire on 23 weelks :)

2gs's i love that swing i think they are ace, my mate has got one and her baby loves it!

Random, i can't upload some pics if they are taken with my camera as it is too many mega pixels so it wont work :(

Can't wait till my scan on Friday i hope Nathan is ok and all his organs and stuff.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

Hmmm thats strange Claire? Id have a word! lol
Congrats on being 23 weeks :happydance:

Thanks BW :) Only 2 days until your 23 weeks :D
and only 1 day until im (only :( lol) 21! lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! 

NP- I am going to ask at my 4d scan what she thinks about the placenta and take it from there. I dont mind in some ways as it means I get an extra scan at 36 weeks, but I really hope it has moved up, a c-section sounds very scary to me!


----------



## Beautywithin

Is any one else experiencing this??.. for last couple of days my bump feels heavy and is if i can feel when he flips over... i no there is pressure on your bladder as it is.. but this is to the point where i cant walk for long because it hurts.. sometimes it just feels if i walk to much he is gunna fall out ( only way i can explain it ) x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I know what you mean BW. I had that over the weekend, I convinced my self I was going into labour :haha:

I think around now they do put a lot of pressure on us and also they can put pressure on your cervix. Thats what I think it was this weekend. My bump definately feels heavier depending on where the baby is lying. I really wouldnt worry about it xx


----------



## hayley x

Lovely pic NP :D so glad everything is perfect with him, sounds like a typical boy too. I had to be scanned twice on the same day with Alex but this one was moving lots... boys eh :haha:

2girlies GIVE ME THAT PRAM!!! I so badly want it, I have asked OH for it as its a great price in the sale but he said no cause we have already got Alex's pliko prammette and an icandy cherry on order... every girl HAS to have a pink pram though right? 

congrats on being 23 weeks you feel miles ahead of me!

Hope everyones ok and enjoying the lovely weather.... NOT!!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

paul cant understand why i wanted another pushchair, i saw it & its quite cheap now on the website so i had to have it lol. It folds small so that was my excuse to paul :)


----------



## hayley x

grrr we already have one that folds small so what excuse can I use?? HELP lol.

xxx


----------



## randomxx

its definately a common trait with boys i had to be scanned twice at my 12 week scan they are stubborn and want to be a wee bit mischevious and annoy mummy! :shrug:

heres the pics so CLAIRE- you can stop moaning now :haha: the 2nd one is his willy dont know if you can really make it out

OH got a phonecall from a work mate last night his colleagues little girl had a temp yesterday she's only 2 or 3 and they took her to the hosp who said there was nothing they could do so thinking it wasn't serious they stopped at the supermarket (think it was the supermarket) and the wee one collapsed and basically died but a policeman brought her back now they've been told she's brain-dead and only has 48hrs max :cry: its really depressed us both and we are devastated for the family
 



Attached Files:







Image0146.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









Image0147.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkclaire

Well my baby has been very stubborn, so maybe OH is right and it is a boy? Ohhh, I have to stop guessing!


Thanks Random! Your baby looks perfect xx

That is terrible news about the little girl, I cant even imagine how you must all be feeling xx


----------



## 3 girlies

aw thats awful, the poor little girl & of course her family. :(


----------



## hayley x

I am so sorry to read that, the poor poor little girl and family :cry: xxx


----------



## hayley x

lovely pics random xxx I can make out his winkie :haha: xxx


----------



## randomxx

i know think they are confused as to how they took her to the hospital in the first place only to be turned away i know they are going to be devastated OH has worked with her dad for years and remembers when she was born so its hit him really hard x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Lovely pics random!! Yayy for the boys!! So sorry to hear about the little girl..must be the worst feeling ever for the family..

I feel quite alot of what you are talking about..think it was bw? lol my mind is mush lol i get it about everyday..anyone expierencing bh yet?? i have them everyday and gets uncomfortable while walking..have to stop..

I just put my letter in for my maternity leave woo hoo!! December 21st but have 3 weeks holiday before that so basically november 30th it starts..which is only NEXT MONTH!! OMG i didn't realise how close that is..i'm getting scared now lol 4 weeks from the 21st and baby Kellan will be here!! Not long for us girls!! 

Congrats pc on 23 weeks!! 1 more week and you'll be viable woop woop!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks MS! I get braxton hicks, it really scared me the first few times, but then I looked them up and realised that was it! I get them really strongly if I've been doing a certain thing :blush: now that is weird! 

I dont get them everyday though, that must be very uncomfortable for you MS? 

I am leaving on the 13th of November, just over a month away, very scary! I cannot wait though working is really taking it out of me at the moment.


----------



## randomxx

i know why you get them when you have sexytime claire its because :spermy: causes uterine contractions hehe thats why your ment to have sex to bring on labour :happydance:

thanks MS


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe i don't know what that is anymore..only for making babies for me and that job is done lol

When i bend over i get them mostly or lying in bed on my side..not long to go for you pc..will fly in!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Your so funny random, love your lil sperm pic! There was me trying to put it politely lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no random i am so sorry to hear about the little girl that is terrible news i can't imagine how her parents are feeling :(

Your scan pics are great, i can make out the toilet shot defo all boy!

Last night i felt like i was getting preassure on my cervix and it was hurting kind of like a mini contractionm type pains in my cervix. I was very worried i was going to go into early labour but it seems ok today touchwood.


----------



## randomxx

sexytime cant be put politely its not a polite thing lol its diiiirrrttttyyy!!! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Random excellent pics. i can see his winkie !! 

Yeh it was me suzie saying iv been getting BH i dont like to call them that because it makes me think im gunna go into labour lol.. i cant wait till xmas then i can say i have only over 4 weeks till he is here! i had a dream last night, that he would be born on the 2nd of feb... which would be 2.2. my bday is 7.7 and OH's bday is 11.11 so would be cool if he was 

:)

Ah as for sex,have gone right off it. It seems to hurt now and cant find a comft position, im getting a lil frustrated because let face it girls an orgasm a day keeps us smiling iv said to OH after Adam is born no sex till he has had the snip, haha

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats my due date BW! I reckon I will be early though as we dont want it to be as OH will still be away! lol.

I find I am just too tired for sex most of the time and def uncomfortable in certain positions! with OH being away it helps, dont have to worry about it most of the time, just make the effort when he is back!


----------



## hayley x

ah that would be a really kool date :D I am hoping to arrange an induction date with consultant when I next see him in November, I am getting really bad nightmares that I get to 39 weeks and my baby has died :cry: I have already been told I'm not gunna go over my due date but I am hoping to be induced at 38 weeks again.

I get BH when I'm cold.. its weird xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely piccys random :D
Oh god, sorry to hear about that little girl- just awful :( :(

MS & Claire- omg I wish I was going on mat leave that soon! Im not leaving until 8th Feb!!

hayley- I have awful dreams/ thinks too :(
I keep thinking that somewhere along the line, something is going to go wrong because surely I am not that lucky enough to have a baby :( xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol np..i love my job and want to keep working but i have Christmas and then baby is basically here so need some time to get things organised..

Got babies drawers organised today so just need to get hangers for babies stuff which is proving harder than i thought it was gonna be..

That would be cool bw if he was born that day..but babies don't do as they're told lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

I am Sooooooooo tired :(

I wonder when this little man is going to come, because I was reading that 20 week year old baby should measure 11cms... and he is 15! lool Maybe he will come sooner near his due date lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Was I really the last one to update? Or is my BnB page playing up???! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Think you were the last one to update NP- we had to go get a washing machine last night, seeing as ours has broke down, im sick of them i tell ya.. amount of trouble they are anyway didnt get back till late now im shattered, its raining here again today, but think i prefer this weather to it being hot

Ah i no suzie, Paris was 2 days overdue so i guess im hoping this lil man will come 2 days befor his due date... not gunna even think about what if i go overdue, have been told that if you are over due with your first you most likely will be with your second, is that true? 

x


----------



## AimeeM

I hope not i was 2 weeks overdue with Kayden and had to be induced.

Poor charlie had to go to the vets last night and stay over. He had a reaction to either a worming tablet or his injections so i have to ring to see if he is ok but can't get through :(


----------



## Beautywithin

awww poor charlie- 

Aimee have you heard from max? got a test off her week or so ago. wonder why she isnt back online yet 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Oh Ams, bless your little kitten :kiss:

I was feeling a little emotional last night, thinking about Angel, and then coinsidencly (sp?) a man form one of the local churches, popped in and gave me a leaflet about a chil rememberance day taking place at a catherdrial not far from here on Saturday :)
So I have emailed the lady to menchion Angel and a nice little prayer to be said for her, so we are going to that :)

Max is fine though- stillllll cant feel anything! But heard him last night :cloud9:

Yay im 21 weeks today :D

because I keep feeling a little anxious all the time about Max, I have deicded that the next 4 months are going to be all about me & OH, because once he is here its never going to be just us again, so ahve decided to do, even silly little things like not watch telly while we are eating :)
Im sort of looking forward to that lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> awww poor charlie-
> 
> Aimee have you heard from max? got a test off her week or so ago. wonder why she isnt back online yet
> 
> x

She said she was getting connected on the 29th of September (i think) but no not for a week or so. I know she was having a bit of fuss over the phone line though. She is just waiting on another scan but she said it will be at around 24 weeks if she gets one x


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 21 weeks Callie! I think it is nice to think of Angel, don't feel sad, feel happy that she is in a much, much better place pain free :) And Max is fine as you know from your scan!
I agree at spending as much QT with OH before he gets here!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Aimee :D :D

Oh I forgot to say, my little fatty boy weighs 13oz! So nearly a pound already! little chubster lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Think thats understandable callie- this month is hard for me i had a mc back in feb... my due date would have been 13th of oct.. it does make me sad, but i have come to realise for whatever reason it just wernt meant to be, im blessed to be having a baby boy, you will always have a place in your heart for angel... that can never be taken away


Happy 21 weeks celeb with some cake lol or a wispa gold nom nom 

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks hun, well I will be thinking of you on that date :)

If it wasnt for this site, I would have been so oblvious to loads of things, and jut how common things that go wring in pregnancy are, but I have also seen loads of succsess stories on here too.
Plus had I not had the support on here that I did after I lost Angel, im not sure how I would have really accepted it.

And now im pregnant again, and have met all you fab ladies, its just another great experience for me :D

Cant wait until we all meet up- is that still going ahead?
If so, we need to start booking travel lodges as they are cheaper to book about a month or 2 in advance :)

Im going M&S at lunch time- no doubt I will buy a whole load of naughty food in there, and may even be extra naughty and treat myself to something lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyones ok. I'm freezing today, I forgot to bring my hot water bottle with me so I'm sat here with a milk bottle filled with hot water :rofl:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

happy 21 weeks callie :happydance: where is the time going? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks hayley :D ooh only 2 days until your 22 weeks :happydance:

I cant wait for xmas- more stuff has come that I ordered :D
I told OH that on 1st December I want the xmas lights & tree up lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Charlie came back from the vets and he is fine just tired still! Been to toys are us and bought an Avent microwave steriliser and some anti colic avent bottles and teats :) I really like those bottles as i used them with Kayden and i like the style and think they are comfy to hold.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Yea BW my consultant said if you are overdue with your first more than likely you'll be with your others..i was 14 days late with alex with failed induction so that's what really put me off and the fact she said more than likely your body will never go into labour so was like a section will do me just fine lol..

I love your necklace hayley it's gorgeous and does the wee man proud 

Don't think Kellan likes the laptop everytime i have it on my lap he kicks it off..thats how powerful they are now..had to catch it the first time lol

Anyone know of any places to get cheap hangers? Not wanting to pay through the roof for them.

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Have you a wilkinson near you Suzie? or a poundland ? ( you get 10 hangers for a quid ) Bargin


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies-

BW your up early lol :)

Hayley- Love the new aviator necklace :cloud9:

MS- Primark? or Tesco's? Also, did you say you didnt feel Alex until 22 weeks? Hope I am the same as still not felt anything! xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah im up at 6 most days callie- not by choice but trying to get myself prepared for when Adam arrives lol. and i have to do the school run ( oh the joys lol )

Are you not feeling any movememnt at all callie? not even a bubbly feeling? x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, 20 week scan tomorrow. I hope everything is alright i am quite nervous!

Callie did you say you have an anterior placenta?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I suppose getting it in early will help when he arrives lol.

No, nothing :(

Hi Ams, Yes I ahve an anterior high placenta, and the sonogramist lady said on Monday I should start feeling him in the next couple of days, but nothing, not flutters, bubbles, wind pains :shrug:
I was listening to him last night so I know hes ok, its just a little fustrating as to why I have still felt nothing.

I might call my midwife just for a little reassurence, see what she says.

Oooh Aimee, your scan will be fine! I cant wait to see the piccys xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i thought you said that so yeah that will be why you haven't felt him yet but i agree ring the midwife for reassurance :)


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

while we are on the subject of movement when did everyone start feeling their babies move? 

NP- im sure you'll feel Max soon, he's mibe just a lazy baby

oh and i was at tesco last night having a look at boys clothes and they had hardly any baby boy stuff loads and loads of girl stuff tho 

Aimee- woohoo on the scan 2mz cant wait to see more pics of your boy

MS- i was thinking see if you did go into labour before your c-section how woould you get to the hosp would you get to ride in the helicopter???


----------



## Beautywithin

Felt flutters at 16 weeks then nothing till bang on 20weeks :)

i have found that aswell random... everything is for girls, im lucky i still have paris to buy for i love girlie clothes.. with boys stuff they have the smallest bloody section, one of us needs to make our own range of baby boys clothes lol

Hope the scan goes well aimee. looking forward to seeing the piccies x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls, well I know really she will jsut say to come in and she will listen to the hb (they said that last week too) I know he is fine, its just fustrating :(
I have heard though my 22-24 weeks you sohuld feel baby, so I may hold out until 23 weeks then I will have a long moan at them lol.
As long as I hear him every night, im not going to get too abd about it :)

I just feel silly with my growing tummy, and I cant even feel baby lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

im glad asda's a bit better tho but its still all girls clothes grrr im telling you if i could sew i'd do it lol! im thinking of emailing tesco and telling them how disappointed i was with their store do you think it will get me anywhere? 

im soooo happy to be having my boy but thank god ive started buying things just now and OH's mum is knitting x


----------



## 3 girlies

morning!!!
NP i didnt feel Roxie kick at all till i was 22 weeks, i remember the day so well because i was in kefalonia on holiday, i had an anteria placenta with her too. they do make up for it when they get stronger though, you will eventually have him kicking you in the ribs hard lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

lol thanks 2girlies :D
I was thinking another reason...maybe... is because he always has his back to my tummy? Maybe thats why I cant really feel anything either?

BW- you so should do that! They may give you vouchers!
I wrote to boots ocne saying how I bought an out of date yog and I was very disserpointed... They gave me £12 on my advantage card :D xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck with your scan Aimee!

I am sure your babies will be kicking soon enough, enjoy the peace while you can, I havent slept properly for weeks now! Even have strange dreams because my brain knows the baby is kicking ( I had one that the baby kicked its way out of my tummy! Very horrid but was a girl in my dream lol).


----------



## randomxx

i emailed them so we will see what happens its probably really silly of me but it really annoyed me last night asda's baby boy range is more than double the size of theirs in my opinion! x


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry random! I am doing a bw and thinking it was her that wrote that comment and not you lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

its alright NP its always me and BW you confuse lol but everyone knew what you ment! baby brains a terrible thing lol!

i emailed them anyway so we shall see what they say i posted a thread in general chatter to see if anyone else agrees x


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls :hi: hope everyones ok! 22 weeks tomorrow, this week has dragged so much!! 6 weeks today til my next scan :happydance: 

Good luck Aimee xxx


----------



## randomxx

hello hayley how are you?

i just realised how soon your wedding is i bet your excited x


----------



## nervouspains

hey H :D

I am soooooooooo tired right now :(

Whooo on 11th november il be 26 weeks & thats when I got to give in my notice about when I am starting mat leave!
Im leaving on the 29th January YAY. Only 16 weeks and 2 days away! lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: need to knock 2 days off of that lol I'm rubbish at updating it lol. I am getting excited but will be more than happy when its over with, too much hassle lol.

Aww Callie your leaving in Jan not Feb, thats good, the time is really flying tho isnt it when you think about how close xmas is. just think we have all been pregnant for like 5 months :D xxx


----------



## randomxx

i have just been majorly freaked out there someone posted about how she went for her scan at 17 weeks and was told boy and at her 20week she got told girl (which was then checked 3 times) im freaking out what if mine is wrong??????

on a lighter note i thought i felt some of those popping bubble feelings not sure if its just my imagination tho as i really want baby to start kicking soon 

have you got everything sorted for the wedding hayley?


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo I hve just booked my 4D scan :happydance:
7 weeks and 3 days to wait now :( lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: whens your scan? I'm hoping to have mine on 23rd November at 28+3 :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

randomxx said:


> i have just been majorly freaked out there someone posted about how she went for her scan at 17 weeks and was told boy and at her 20week she got told girl (which was then checked 3 times) im freaking out what if mine is wrong??????

I had a dream last night that that happened and now i am totally worried this will happen tomorrow :(


----------



## pinkclaire

I am sure all your scans are accurate!

Wow Hayley your wedding is soon, have you got everything sorted? Tell me details hehe.

Im having a 3d scan in just over 2 weeks, I cannot wait now!


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: not long til us Feb-ers start having 4d scans, I love them, cant wait for the pictures to start coming so we can see what our babies look like :thumbup:

Nearly got everything storted but tbh atm it feels like one big headache, wil be so glad when its over!!! what about you?? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- you are having a boy!
My friend scared me and said his balls looked like a hand! But nope, he deffo showed off his winkle at the 20 week scan lol.

I cant wait for the 4D scans whoooo! What dates has everyone booked them for? Mines 28th November.
Hayley- I feel SO behind, I cant even feel him yet! Still dont feel preggo lol.
Just spoke to a midwife on the amterinty ward and she said even with a high anterior placenta, it is usual NOT to feel kicks until 24 weeks :)
She told me to drink a large glass of cold water tonight and then concentrate and see if I feel anything! lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

LOL callie, Waynes cousin said Nathans bits looked like a foot and a big toe lol!

Awww does anyone watch Hollyoaks? I watched tomorrows tonight on E4 an it was soooo sad!


----------



## Beautywithin

i have my 4d scan 30th oct wahoo x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Bw-i do have poundland across the water and didn't even think about there..will pop in when i'm across in greenock again..

Hayley-think it was you that asked?? lol yea didn't feel anything with Alex till 22weeks..everyone is different..enjoy your sleep cuz when she starts kicking she won't stop lol

random- if i went into labout during the night depending how fast i was dialating etc they would either put a ferry on for me or bring the helicopter lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all 20 week scan at half 9. I haven't slept much due to nerves and excitement mixed up. I will be updating around dinner time as i have to see the consultant after the scan so will probably take a while.


----------



## nervouspains

LOL a foot & a toe!

I went to be at 7 last night!! Woke up at 10, had a drink, then went back to sleep until 7this morning! God I must of been tierd.

Amiee- everything will go great, I am looking forward to seeing the piccys :D

Il have to watch Hoolyoaks tonight as went to bed early to see E4's episode.
I cant believe when Eli took over from Newt! lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Enjoy the scan Aimee xx


Morning all.. got my moses basket last night 

we got the " i love my bear" one, thats the theme we are going with 

oh im getting all prepared now 

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Good luck Aimee can't wait to see pics!!

I had that theme with Alex bw and it's lovely..am not bothering with a moses basket cuz Alex didn't like it at all so just got a crib instead..

Anyone ordered their pram yet? 

OOoo am 23 weeks today woo hoo!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

iv got a crib and moses basket.... crib for downstairs and moses basket for up

im ordering my pram after my 4d scan

wahoo to 23weeks, have you gained much weight suzie? iv gained almost 2 stone already :( x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Have you gotten your crib bale yet? Am trying to think of places that sell them. babies r us i assume would sell them?

2 stone isn't that much when your baby now weighs more than a pound..and all the other stuff inside  because i put on 4 stone with Alex and still haven't managed to get it off before this one i've not really eaten much sweets or junk food cuz i can't afford to gain any unecessary weight so i've put on 8 pounds so far..as soon as i've had Kellan i'm going back to slimming world to lose this..going to disney world and to visit my mum in June so want to get back to pre pregnancy weight i was with Alex xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo to 23 weeks MS :D

I havent got anything like that lol, My friend is buying me my moses basket though :)
until I have a fixed 'abode' then I will buy a crib etc xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck this morning Aimee and congrats MS! 

I am not ordering my pram until after xmas in case it goes into January sales, I will be so annoyed if it does and I bought it! (Unless its a good price at the Baby show next weekend).


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol that's a good idea pc.. i'm getting mine online from baby mart so don't think theirs is gonna go on sale..

It's rubbish weather here today..pouring..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes we have got our crib bale aswell.... got mine from mother care :)

I put on over 4 stone with paris...i looked/look terrible especially as everyone is so used to seeing me slim.... my best friend can eat what she likes, 2 weeks after giving birth she was back in her size 8's afraid im not that lucky lol


----------



## nervouspains

We are going to look for a car seat tomorrow while there are some good offers on at halfords & some other places xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and last night I kept gettign a odd 'twinge' where I know max is laying... hmmm could it of been?! xx


----------



## nervouspains

another Oh lol,

I like this buggy, its only £170, we are going to look at it tomorrow.
what you girls think?

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._80006_10001?cm_vc=WeRecommendIO&source=buyat

xxx


----------



## randomxx

MS-that would be soooooo cool getting to ride in the helicopter ive never been in one and :happydance: on 23 weeks

BW- thats the theme we are going with aswell i got my moses basket awhile back

i think my little man hates me already i had a chippy on wed night and brought it straight back up and i had a indian last night (korma not spicy) and he had me up at 5am to be sick he's done this a few times thats why i stopped having chinese


----------



## nervouspains

He obviuosuly is a healthy LO random lol- this little one wants choc & more choc lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie- im getting that but in this colour and it comes with a carrycot 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_54_10751_-1__80010_10001_#alt_image2


----------



## randomxx

he absolutely loves junk food tho ive not craved anything healthy have to force myself to eat fruit and proper dinners its just that he always has me up at 5am to be sick even after eating something he wants me to eat

ment to say i love that buggy


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv not craved anything healthy either random hence why iv nearly put on 2 stone lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I have only put on 5 pounds, probably because I am already a fatty lololol this is why i just look fatter lol.

BW- that is really nice :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey all, wow that pram and stuff is great value for money!

Back from the scan and it was brill! She took her time and explained totally everything, showed us all the organs and different parts of the brain and stuff. He is defo a he as he gave a right flash of his man bits lol! 
I have an anterior placenta but it is slightly covering my cervix which means if it doesn't move i will have to have a c sect. I have been booked in for a scan at 34 weeks to see if it has moved by then which they say it should have done as the uterus stretches but if it hasn't they will book me in for a section, scary!

Was out of the scan by 10am but it took till 11.10 to see the consultant. What a wait. Wayne wasn't happy after a 12 hour night shift.
We got loads of pics as she couldn't get a good one as he kept moving, also Huddersfield machines are so grainy so the pics aren't good really, not anywhere near the private scan quality.


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad everything went well.. ah no what you mean my nhs pics i couldnt make head or tail of what, was what lol xxxx


----------



## randomxx

glad everything went well with your scan! fingers crossed your placenta moves! are you going to post the pics?

is it just me or do alot of the lovebugs have funny placentas?

my scan pics from the hosp are pretty good!

BW- im not weighing myself lol i soooo dont want to know how much ive put on!


----------



## nervouspains

Glad all went well Ams :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I shouldnt weigh myself.. it just depresses me, and i know full well iv put on weight.. is worrying tho if iv put on this much already.... how much bloody more will i put on..this is my last pregnancy..... and its the only time i seem to put on tons of weight so hopefully i can just deal with this weight gain.. and lose it once he is here! have said to OH soon as he is born im on a diet.. so tell people not to buy me choccies x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats fab news Aimee, I have a funny placenta as random put it! lol. Mines posterier but low so in the same boat as you!

All I ever fancy is junk food, although touchwood, my spots have actually cleared this week!! Could this be the glow coming at last? I doubt it I'll have a big fat one tomorrow :haha:

Feeling really down the last two days, dont know whats wrong with me, I need to shake it off, but its proving hard!


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks all, yeah am gonna av to put the pics on photobucket first to get them on here as my camera has too many mega pixels so wont upload on here so will do them now!


----------



## AimeeM

Here are the pics, the first one is my fave as he looks like a little orangutan baby lol! The second one he was curled right up and the third one was a face on view. The last one is a bit too blury to make much out!

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10944.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10946.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10948.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10950.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Forgot to say, we have a sex ban too....


----------



## teal

Glad your scan went well Aimee. I have a low placenta too and mine is also getting checked at 34 weeks. Here's hoping it's moved out the way! The thought of a c section scares me! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely pics hun :D

:sex: ban?? xx


----------



## randomxx

aimee- its nice to see your little one again and glad he's 100% boy :winkwink: why do you have a sex ban?? (sorry for being nosey but us lovebugs like to know everything lol)


----------



## AimeeM

Well the scan showed that my placenta is slightly covering the cervix, placenta privea. The consultant said it should move out of the way on it's own as the uterus grows and they have booked me in for a scan at 34 weeks to check.
She said that sex can cause it to bleed even if only slightly tapping and this is not good. Not even orgasm! I will be a right grouchy bag for the rest of this pregnancy....

If the placenta doesn't move away the required amount (not sure how far) then i will need a c sect as the risk of bleeding will be very bad. Oh dear. Not too worried though as she said in most cases it moves up.
I did a web search on it and it says that a D&C can be the cause of having a low lying placenta. I had one in Feb. All the other risk factors aren't relevant to me so it must be that really.


----------



## randomxx

i hope it moves for you then! i cant say i wouldn't be glad with a no sex ban its starting to really hurt me and is really uncomfortable! tho its pretty crap that you've got a ban it will only make you want it more! x


----------



## AimeeM

To be honest i haven't felt like it much but it is nice to have the option lol!!


----------



## randomxx

true you always want what you cant have its human nature x


----------



## pinkclaire

I thought they were going to tell me that as well, luckily they didnt. I havent had any issues I know about but its still low. I will see what they say on the 24th of October at 4d scan.


----------



## mummysuzie22

random-was the story on the news tonight about the little girl you were telling us about earlier in the week? xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

AimeeM said:


> Well the scan showed that my placenta is slightly covering the cervix, placenta privea. The consultant said it should move out of the way on it's own as the uterus grows and they have booked me in for a scan at 34 weeks to check.
> She said that sex can cause it to bleed even if only slightly tapping and this is not good. Not even orgasm! I will be a right grouchy bag for the rest of this pregnancy....
> 
> If the placenta doesn't move away the required amount (not sure how far) then i will need a c sect as the risk of bleeding will be very bad. Oh dear. Not too worried though as she said in most cases it moves up.
> I did a web search on it and it says that a D&C can be the cause of having a low lying placenta. I had one in Feb. All the other risk factors aren't relevant to me so it must be that really.

Hey you I text you anyways, but just to add, as you know I was told I had the same thing, even if they were wrong in the end, but full low lying. You can still have sex, if it hasnt caused any bleeds yet you should be fine, but obviously not erm...well...enthusiastic sex LOL! I was told this by my consultant, but I did actually bleed after sex though it was orgasm irritating my abruption I know now. The placenta needs to be 2cm away from your cervix for them to class you as safe to have a normal birth. I was told that had I had partial placenta previa, there was a much much higher chance of it shifting out of the way with the growth of the uterus, so fingers crossed. I worried soooo much so I know how you feel, how bizarre that you should have the diagnosis too. And Nathan is a lovely name, I ran out of credit or I would have text you back lol!

I am going to try read back what I can on this thread before my library time runs out lol, its like being back at school, but for everyone due in feb, I hope everyone is well and bubs are all growing nicely!


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks Max, yes i aren't too worried as i know the chances that it will move are high, a little lower with it being anterior too but still high! Bet you can't wait to get your net back on, you would be able to spend a full week reading through this thread lol! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

help me, i cancelled the order for my pushchair coz i cant decide between the pink & purple, what do you lot think?
 



Attached Files:







ProductImageTemplate.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









10a9_2.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- i like them both but the purple's pushing in front just a wee bit i think its because its a wee bit different

MS- i dont know if it was on the news i wasn't watching, but she has passed away and her funeral is on Wed!


----------



## AimeeM

Heidi, the purple, my friend has got it and it is a well nice purple! She has got this like flower type patten liner in it to and it looks so stylish!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladie..

Random- if it was she was a gorgeous wee thing

2girlies-i like the pink but they may look totally different in the flesh

Am so hungry and don't know what to eat..xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks everyone, i think i'm edging towards the purple one, i'm going to the mamas & papas shop later (when paul finishes work) to look at it, my friend has the pink one so i know what thats like. tough decisions lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Does anyone do the park catalouge for christmas? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everyone i just realised ive moved up a box yay :) how is everyone :) xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

evening ladies... god i have had a crap day been constantly crying, i really need to snap out of it


----------



## 3 girlies

:hugs: bw, whats wrong?


----------



## ramblinhaggis

hey all, back online, all beit dialup for the time being :O

Anne-Marie, whats the matter? Text me if you want too. Hope its just the blooming pregnancy hormones. xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hope your feeling better bw xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I just want to constantly cry all the time, im frightend when Adam is here i will get PND again.. and that my OH will leave, i guess im just very insecure at the moment... im even frigthend to tell my mw because i no they try and make a big deal when its just me being silly

x


----------



## AimeeM

:hugs: chick. I am feeling the same at the mo although it comes in bouts and not all the time. Why don't you go and have a chat with your doctor? I worry about getting PND again too but i think at least we are aware of what to look out for this time and can get it seen to quicker. Were you on meds last time?


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes they put me on anti d's but they didnt help.. so i saw a counsellor and after that things started to improve x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

hey anne-marie, its not easy, pregnancy, at all. Have you been taking care of yourself, eating well, sleeping well and so on? What about bloods? I went through a good few weeks of feeling terrible, same thing, crying over everything, no energy, feeling unwell a lot of the time. Turned out I was anemic, once i began iron tablets I was much better.

If there isnt a medical reason for how you are feeling, then dont stress out too much for feeling the way you do. It doesnt automatically mean you will get PND, i had it with summer and was sure i would get it when pregnant with elsie, but even though i was very distressed in her pregnancy too, when she arrived, everything was fine. Please dont be scared to tell the midwife, if she does make a big deal, its only to make sure you get the best of support, should you stay low after baby arrives. 

The darker nights and gloomy weather doesnt help a lot either, do you find you get quite low in the winter months? xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hey max

i havent had my bloods done as of yet... mw has now said they dont need to be done till around the 27 week mark?! but i have been feeling really tired. no energy and had to take iron tabs when i was preg with paris, my hair is terribe so is my skin, iv gained so much weight, i just dont feel incontrol :(

Im seeing my mw next week so i will mention it, only thing is she has messed me about with apps keeps cancelling them, then not ringing me back, she hasent even given me her number, so if i need to talk to her i have to pop into my doc on tuesday ( only day she is in ) to arrange it

so i dont think that has helped either! x


----------



## blackrose

Hey BW , I hope you dont mind me saying I know exactly how you feel , I'm just a ball of misery some days , I'm being watched for PND as I have a history of depression and sometimes that makes me feel even worse . I hope your feeling better soon and can I suggest pampering yourself, take a few hours to relax and sleep too .:hugs: , How is everyone ? finally got the internet back and feeling deprived .


----------



## ramblinhaggis

dont bother with the midwife hun, phone your gp monday morning, tell him or her you know you are anaemic, you definitely will be especially as you were with paris. In my pregnancies I am anemic by the 12th week. If he wont give you right away, go to boots and buy spatone, its little iron fortified water sachets, totally safe in pregnancy and over the counter. Costs about £6 for 20 sachets. You can have 2-3 a day and try to mix it with fresh orange. I bet when you have the iron tablets you will feel a thousand times better, I know i did xxx


----------



## blackrose

I may just try this myself , thanks


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks Max, i will do that :) xxx

feeling a tad bit better this morning.. starving tho.. trying not to eat to early, otherwise i just end up with terrible heartburn! people keep telling me heartburn normally means baby will come out with a full head of hair, i had terrible heartburn with P, and she came out as bald as a coot! ( sort of lol ) 

hope everyone else is well 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Good morning ladies!

I kept getting odd twinge pains where Max was last night, could this be the start of me feeling him?! I hope so. That or its just wind :rofl: lol

How was everyones weekend?

*catching up on the posts*

2 girlies- saw you ordered the purple one its lovely!!

I went to look at some buggys on the weekend... Now I dont know whether to get a travel system, or just get a buggy and then a separate car seat to keep in the car?

BW- :hugs: Sorry you are feeling like this.
I do worry about getting PND too, I think to myself, I am really going to have a baby, a life changing suituation, even though this is what I wanted, I am scared that I will get frightend that its never going to be just me again. Sounds selfish :(
Silly I know when I wanted this so much.
and then I feel guilty, because if anything ever happend, I would be deverstated. Its just not a win win suituation lol

Both OH and I were bald babies, and I have had no heartburn, I am sure im having a baldy too lol. 
God I will admit it, I was an ugly baby LOL
You know when people say 'oh isnt that baby gorgeous' when you maybe thinking, uhuh thats one ugly baby lol 
Thats what people will probably think about my little fatty dumpling, hes already 'weighing' ahead of himself by 2 weeks... well, going by the 'avarage' fetal weight growth chart! :rofl: 

Hope everyones well :D xxxxxxx

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie..my OH keeps saying all babies look the same when born, wrinkley and bald lol how dare he
i wasnt the best looking child.. and OH looked like the milky bar kid.. with bright white hair and chubby cheeks soooo cute


its not selfish at all that you are frightend that may happen.. we all have fears, im not sure what im scared of lol all my fears came true when my ex left me at 18 years old with our daughter, i never wanted to be a single parent, no one does right? and i guess part of me thinks when Adam is here B will do the same thing dont think i could go thru doing it all again on my own.. thing is B is nothing like my ex and he gives me no reason to worry, but my mind works over time

Id go with a travel system... i had a graco one with Paris and at the time they were great, let us know what one you decied to get 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone,

there is obviously something in the air as I have been feeling the same as both of you, I cant wait to have control of my feelings again!

NP, that sounds like baby to me! How exciting! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hugs claire.... talk to us anytime!!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks claire :D yes talk to us all, I think we all must feel the same :hugs:

BW- I know how you feel about thinking B will leave, I have the same fear, but from a diffrent perspective, rmember all the cra* with his ex etc, I am frightend and think, well he could do that to me :shrug: :(
But then I try and think (& you should too :)) that we are not them people, and these men really love us and WANT to have children with us, they want to build a life and future with us, they never wanted that with the others.
And the people that upset us and say the nasty things they do, well, they are just jelous because we have what they want. Someone to love us & someone who wants to build a long lasting life with us.
B wants to be with you, he loves you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks guys x

Sometimes I think its hard to admit that your feeling a bit rough? I know how lucky I am to be pregnant and would be devestated if anything happened, but I cant help hating being pregnant sometimes! lol.

I agree with NP BW, MY OH has been a twat to exs in the passed, but hes never been like that with me, its different people at different times in their lives. When you fall in love, you do and I seriously believe if its true love it hits you hard and you never look back xx


----------



## nervouspains

Claire- I know how you feel, I feel exactly the same.
After loosing Angel, I knew how lucky id be to fall pregnant again, even getting to 20 weeks was a big thing for me, and soon il be 22, I cant believe how lucky I have been so far.
I am so, so scared of something going wrong, that I feel like I shouldnt feel the way I do, but I guess we all have feelings like this, and of other things deep down.
I suppose there is a stigma to admitting if you feel a certain way, which there shouldnt be.

I defintley believe that too Claire, I know I am not the same person I was when I was with my ex, I have grown up much more and know what I want, and I have choosen to have this life with someone else and I am a diffrent person to who I was 2 years ago.
A long time ago, even his ex at one point admitted that she has never seen him behave the way he does with me, she even said she could see how much he loved me, (and that must of hurt her telling me that) so that must say something- bare in mind this was only about 2 months after OH and I had been together as well. And I can tell you he has never changed from day one and has given me everything he promised too xx


----------



## pinkclaire

there you go then NP sounds like you have nothing to worry about! And nearly 22 weelks, wow! How is everyones bumps coming along? think we need some new piccies xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im starting to feel out of breath when i walk upstairs, it feels horrible & when im sitting down i can feel her under my ribs & its so uncomfy! this is the part i hate, bring on the birth!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, I have only felt 1 twinge today, im hoping by 24 weeks- athe most! lol- I will be able to feel him move properly.
I have gained so much weight the past 2 weeks, I feel like a right fatty lol
I suppose the cookies, pizza and ice cream dont help lol xx


----------



## randomxx

i still am not really showing i just look bloated :cry:

i think its normal for us all to feel worried about after the pregnancy and about our OH's its jkust part in parcel with being pregnant! 

how was everyones weekend?

i have now been banned from buying anything from mothercare or mothercareworld without prior consent from my sis-inlaw for 2 reasons

1. so she can make sure she's not already bought it 

2. if she hasn't bought it or wasn't planning to so i can use her discount 

her recommendation which i shall share with you all is to buy size Tiny Baby she says as even tho its for weight upto 7.5lbs as baby losses weight after birth it should fit and that even tho its for 7.5lbs her wee one was over 8lbs when she was born and newborn was too big


----------



## 3 girlies

I love shopping, mamas & papas had some lovely stuff, i cant wait till the jan sales!! :)


----------



## randomxx

ive decided im going to try not buying anything for baby until after xmas in the sales but i know i'll give in pretty easily! babys going to have loads of clothes between his two aunts who have been shopping probably since i found out i was pregnant lol x


----------



## nervouspains

I need to stop buying too, i have wayyyy to much stuff lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent bought one piece of clothing, it all looks so diddy and cute, I cant believe I will actually have a baby to dress in them :haha:

I have managed to buy some nappies and other things, think the wedding is keeping my mind off it and busy with that, after xmas there will be no stopping us!


----------



## randomxx

what are we all like we are going to have the best dressed babies out there lol


----------



## nervouspains

LOL yea, and our baby meets we will have the best dressed lol.

Awww everyone my friend has just joined BnB!
her name is MayBaby, shes in first trimester, im just teaching her how to post a thread then we can all post her a litle msg on the thread, if thats ok :blush: lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah no way, babies due in May! God we're getting on arnt we! Only feels like yesterday I was looking at first tri xx


----------



## nervouspains

I know! lol

Thanks girls :friends: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Just popping in to say hi everyone. Feeling poorly got food poisoning and am worried sick. Just waiting for NHS direct to ring me back :( Will let you know what they say.


----------



## pinkclaire

Is your friend on now NP?

If any of you want to donate clothes to me I dont mind! :haha:

oh Aimee hope you feel better soon x I am sure everything will be ok, Nathan is vey well protected in there xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Ams,

Sorry your not feeling too great.
Are you sure its food poserning? Think OH has a bug that maybe going round at the mo xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yes PC :) 

Her thread is: first time mummy

xx


----------



## samzi

ive not bought anything apart from 3 outfits!! the rest of the stuff i have, ive been given!!! got none of the big stuff yet though which we will get but my mum is getting the pram for us :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you feel better soon aimee, make sure you keep your fluids up too :hugs:


i havent got that much yet, i have 2 drawers full of newborn stuff from Roxie so i cant really buy anymore yet, i will get some 3-6 month stuff in jan though :)


----------



## Beautywithin

feel better soon ams xxx

when are you ladies packing your hospital bag? am gunna do mine at xmas... just incase he arrives early ( wishfull thinking ) x


----------



## nervouspains

BW- good question, I was wondering the same, I think i am going to pack mine in Dec sometime, just 'to be cautious' I am going away at the beginning of november, just for a weekend and there is a massieve mothercare so I am going to buy breast pads etc then and make up my hospital bag :) How many bags are you taking? Just the one or one for you and one for LO? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Im taking 2 this time. with P i took one big one.. and because i couldnt decide what to take... the whole bag was full of boys and girls bits.. couldnt find any of my stuff lol, im hoping i wont have to stay in the night.... thats the worst bit having to see your OH go home and your left in the hos by ya self for the night x


----------



## nervouspains

Yea I can imagaine, I am going to take two as well.
My mw has put down as little time as possible for me to stay after the birth.
I will ask if I can have a private room, or pay to have one on the ward.
Do you do this while your about to go in to labor lol or after baby is here? :blush: sorry lol.

of the toic but I have just ordered some colour contact lenses lol, I remember wearing these in school lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay I just spoke to my mw and shes going to give me my Mat b1 form tomorrow as you can now get it from 20 weeks :)
And she will ahve a little listen to Max too :) x


----------



## pinkclaire

When you did your bags, what stuff did you really need BW? And how do you choose clothes lol. If I am in overnight, I think it will be horrid, but I am sure its worse for them having to leave?


----------



## 3 girlies

ive got a few things for my bag already like maternity pads, breast pads etc. I will pack mine near xmas i think, creeping up on us really quickly though isnt it!!


----------



## randomxx

NP- thanks for that i really need to get my matB1 aswell to apply for a house

god you have all just made me realise that an actual real life sized baby has to come out of my wee wee flower thats not going to be comfortable at all!!!

what the hell goes in your hospital bag??? and what do you pack for baby???


----------



## pinkclaire

I should get my form tomorrow hopefully! 24 week appointment tomorrow, ahhh! How scary!


----------



## pinkclaire

me and random have decided its far to scary in 3rd tri so we're skipping it completely and staying here! Then when the baby is born we'll go to parenting!

Whos joining us? x


----------



## randomxx

3rd tri is mega scary parenting forums here we come lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

you should have a list of things you need to pack in your hospital notes???!! 


i copied this from a website!!!................

You're in the final stretch, with only a few weeks to go before your due date. Now's the time to gather together all the essentials you'll need during labour and birth and for after your baby is born. Even if you're not planning a hospital birth, you may need to go in unexpectedly, so it's a good idea to have a bag packed by the time you are about 36 weeks pregnant. 

Hospitals vary in their policies about what you are allowed to bring with you when you have your baby. You may want to take a few items from home, such as your own pillows, to make the environment more personal and less clinical. Check what the hospital provides and what you can bring yourself, but be aware that hospitals can be short on space. You may need to store everything in a small cabinet by your bed once you're on the postnatal ward. 

If you wanted, you could pack two bags: one for labour and the hours immediately after your baby is born, and another for a stay on the postnatal ward. 

If you're driving to hospital, you could leave the second bag in the car. If you have a straightforward birth, you may be discharged from hospital on the same day, so you might not need the second bag at all. 

See our list below for what you'll need to take for your big day. 



And we've made it easy for you to be really organised. To make sure you dont forget anything, simply 
print out our handy checklist.



What to pack for labour 




Your birth plan and maternity notes.



Dressing gown. This will be useful if you end up pacing hospital corridors in early labour and you'll need one on the postnatal ward. Hospitals can be very warm, so a lightweight one may be better. 



Slippers



Socks. Believe it or not, your feet can get cold during labour.



An old nightdress or a T shirt to wear in labour. It will probably get a bit messy, so don't buy anything specially to wear in hospital. 



Massage oil or lotion if you would like to be massaged during your labour. 


Lip balm.



Snacks and drinks for you while you are in labour. Isotonic sports drinks are good (NCCWCH 2007: 86) or bring some glucose tablets to keep you going.



Things to help you relax or pass the time, such as books, magazines, games and so on. 



A hairband. If you have long hair, you might want it tied up. 



Pillows. The hospital might not have enough to make you really comfortable.



TENS pain relief machine, if you are planning to use one.



Toiletries



Music to listen to. Take a battery-operated machine, as most hospitals won't let you plug things in. Some hospitals provide their own CD players or radios - again, check first. 

For the birth partner 


Advertisement

Water spray, or a hand-held fan to keep cool down the mum-to-be while she's in labour. 



Comfortable shoes. You may be pacing the corridors!


A change of clothes



Watch with a second hand, to time contractions.



Swimwear, if you want to join the mum-to-be in a birth pool.



Digital camera or camcorder. If you want to bring a camcorder, check with the hospital beforehand, because not all of them allow them in delivery rooms.



Address book or a list of phone numbers. You and your partner will be able to use a mobile phone in parts of the hospital, but bring lots of change or a prepaid phone card just in case, for all the calls you may want to make. 



Snacks and drinks. You don't want a dehydrated, hungry birth partner looking after you and if you take some with you, they can stay with you rather than leaving the room to search for food!

For after the birth 




A going-home outfit. You'll need loose comfortable clothes to wear while you're in hospital and for the journey home. It will take a while for your tummy to go down, so you'll be still wearing maternity clothes when you come home - sorry! 



Nursing bras. Take two or three.



Breast pads



Maternity pads. Bring a couple of packs.



Nightshirt or T-shirt. Front-opening shirts are useful in the early days of breastfeeding.



Toiletries



Towels, hairbrush, toothbrush and toothpaste.



Old or cheap knickers, or disposable knickers. Don't bring your best ones as they will get messy. If you end up having a caesarean, the NCT sells brilliant stretchy knickers that are comfortable to wear over your scar. 



Arnica tablets to help with bruising after the birth. Although there's no conclusive evidence that they work (NHS 2007), many women report that taking arnica helps reduce bruising and helps the healing process. 



Ear plugs, in case you end up on a noisy ward! 

For your baby 




An infant car seat. Some hospitals won't let you leave by car without one.



One outfit for the trip home (all-in-one stretchy outfits are easiest). 



Two or three sleepsuits and vests for baby to wear while you are in hospital. 



Baby blanket. Take a warm one if the weather is cold.



Nappies



One pair of socks or booties.



Hat



Jacket or snowsuit for winter babies. 



Muslin squares

Once you've got your hospital bag organised, remind yourself of the first signs of labour so you know when it's the real thing!


----------



## nervouspains

How big can your hospital bag be?? lol xx


----------



## randomxx

oh my god!!!!! are you being serious i'll need a bloody suitcase thats alot of stuff i have to take oh god a babys going to come out my nannie and need me and im going to be a mum oh god oh god im now totally freaking out oh god what if i forget something or do something wrong or dont take something i need for the baby!

ignore all of that i had to rant!!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol random I feel the same!

I am going to need a suitcase LOL, might go to the market and get a big cheap one xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Dont freak out! Its coming out whether you like it or not! And you will be soo excited and fed up of being pregnant by then it will seem worth it I am sure xx


----------



## randomxx

theres nothing i can do now the only way it'll be finished is after ive spent however long in labour and pushed my little man out of my nannie! x


----------



## 3 girlies

the actual part with the pain in your lady bits :blush: doesnt last long, its only a tiny bit at the end :)
Try not to worry about it....think of the people who have more than 1 baby (like me!!) it really isnt that bad, i'm not worried at all. xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls, havent really got on here much recently, but I hope everyones ok :) 

I'm looking forward to packing my hospital bag, I kinda didnt do it last time which meant my mum had to come to the hospital 4 times to drop things off, she made one trip just with my tens machine but I couldnt use it as baby had to be monitored with the clip which the tens would have interfeered with. 

I have just noticed... I MOVED UP A BOX :happydance: :happydance: my baby is one box closer to being a baby :D :D The time is going really fast, as much as I love being pregnant I think my body is telling me its not happy me having 2 babies in a row and making me pay :rofl:

Anyone elses' face started to go moon like? mine has already, I'm trying to drink a lot of water to keep it down but it happened with Alex too so not holding out much hope of looking decent on my wedding day :dohh:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

You guys are lucky not having to stay in long..i need to stay in for 5 days :-( some what looking forward to it to have some one to one time with the lo.

Went shopping today and got a few more bits.
Can't wait to pack my bag. Don't know how much of what i'll need since i'll be in so long. Last time hubby brought things up as i needed them. 

Hope Aimee is ok xx


----------



## hayley x

I am hoping to stay in longer this time :) last time I stayed in over night (had him 4.02am home at 6pm the following day)

whats wrong with Aimee? sorry I didnt read back :dohh: hope shes ok xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

2girlies- Thanks for your advice about labor there, makes me feel not so nervous or frightend when you feel calm about it :)

Hayley! :hi: hun :hugs: how you doing? Feels like you ahvent been on for ages! lol
Moon shape? lol mine is just fatter then normal lol.
Not long until your wedding now!! Exciting! :D

I cant wait to get all the things for my hospital bag :)
OH i so sweet :cloud9: I said to him about using the black holdal we already have and he said no, he wants to buy me a new bag, one for just when we have babies awwww :D

Mum said to me this morning 'Your baby is costing me a fortune' what?! lol she said the box she bought me to fill up is already overflowing :rofl: Yay cant wait to see all the goodies for little Max :D lol

Can you stay in longer if you ask and if you dont feel ready to go home?
My friend had a c-section and was in for 5 days :(

H- Ams may have food poiserning :( 
xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all :) Feeling much better today. I rang NHS direct and i went to the labour ward to get checked over. They listened to the HB which was fine and at 145bpm and they checked me over and felt my bump. They said that as long as i wasn't being sick then i should be fine as it is dehydration which is the main problem in pregnancy.
Well my tummy has stopped hurting and i am finally off the toilet! Thank God :)
Nathan has been active too so hoping this means he is fine.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Aimee,

Glad to hear your feeling much better & went and got checked out :)

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies...

glad you are feeling a lil better ams xx

Yay to claire your lil girlie/lil man is now viable xxx

this is my bump 23+5 excuse the dirrtyyyyy mirror

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/DSC05300-1.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Wow nice bump!! Mine seems quite small but they did say last night that it is all baby and that is sometimes why i think it feels hard as he is very close to the surface.

With Kayden i wanted to stay in the hospital but i was practically booted out first thing the next morning. I also want to stay in as long as i can this time. Trust me you will need the rest while you can get it!


----------



## Beautywithin

That is true Aimee, but with Paris the nurses there seemed to think i had no idea what i was doing because i was 17, P had to be taken away for the night because she kept puking this green stuff, so i spend the night wide awake.. just wanting to hold her... 

not that it helps when you go home. seeing as the health visitor and my MW came out rather a lot.. i just wanted to be left alone

my friend was saying they dont give you free bottles of milk anymore in hospital like they used to... shame they come in handy 

x


----------



## nervouspains

BW- What a beautiful bump!!! :cloud9:

I just look fatter!
i have decided after I hve Max, I am going to lose like 10 stone lol, so next time I am pregnant, I actually WILL look it :rofl:

I STILL cant feel him :growlmad: I will be 22 weeks tomorrow as well :(
I spoke to MW, she said if by 23 weeks I still cant feel anything, then they may look as to why I cant.
I am seeing her tonight anyway, so thinki will talk with her about it then lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Glad you're feeling better Aimee.

When i was in with Alex the lady next to me wasn't allowed home till she did a no 2 cuz she had stitches. Was glad i wasn't her lol

Lovely bump bw! Mine is still fat lol
xx


----------



## AimeeM

BW- Isn't it awful, they treat you like shit cos your young. I was 19 and they didn't even think i was in labour when i said i was because 'they know it wouldn't start 5 hours after being induced' they were so nasty. 
But i didn't actually know what i was doing and i had not one bit of experience with babies so i would have liked to have been shown a bit more really. I managed though!

Callie, hope it goes well with the mw tonight :)


----------



## AimeeM

Suzie, see i had stitches internal and external and they never waited till i did a number two!

Also they let me go with out Kayden having a wee and they are meant to keep you in until the baby has done one of both!
I am hoping now i am older and a lot more experianced that they will treat us more like people and if the don't this time they will be bloody getting it from me!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I was the same as i was 19 i didn't stand up to them. Had a rubbish midwife and just dealt with it but this time i'll be telling her to go. I have to say i was lucky as my mum used to be a child carer so i had loads of expierence with babies and it was sad they were actually shocked at how much i knew. Just cuz your young doesn't mean your naive or know nothing. 

I was the same with my 1st wanting out asap but this time with a 3 year old at home will be happy to stay in lol 

That's rubbish Aimee you're meant to do one before you leave so they see you don't rip etc. This time i would tell her you're not leaving till you feel ready xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I had stitches aswell. and all they said is to take it easy for a week.. i have to say after they stitched me up it didnt feel to bad.. its the next day the pain was unreal.. i was walking like john wayne


i hope aswell this time, they treat me a lil better.. when its your second tho they dont seem to give a hoot ya just in and out! im getting a lil nervous now about the birth... i always said id never have an epidural mainly because i dont think i could sit dead still during a contraction.. but if my labour is longer then 8 hours then ill be having it.. gas and air is a life saver but it dont take the pain away.. just makes you feel high lol xx

ah Callie i so hope you feel something soon, im seeing my MW at 12, got a load of things to ask her... tho she probley wont answer them all because she is always in a rush to see the next person 

xx


----------



## nervouspains

I have heard that! I cant go for a no.2 anywhere but my house! Gawd knows how il cope in hospital lol, esp with my shy bladder too! lol.

I was wondering what everyone was going to pack for LO in the hospital bag- I was going to pack:

3 baby vests
3 baby grows
2 scratch mittens
2 pairs of socks
Winnie pooh hat & mittens
All in one coat
Pack of bibs
2 muslin cloths
Cotton wool balls
Nappy bags
Nappies
Baby towel
flannel
dummy
baby on board sign
heavy weight blanket
car seat


----------



## Beautywithin

Sounds perfect Callie-- and pop a camera in there aswell hehehe 

Im the same no way would i be going a number 2 in the hospital, i left it a week after i got home. was frightend to go lol

x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks BW- I would take my time with the MW and say can you please answer these questions before I leave, as they are very important to me.

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL bw I think I will be the same! :rofl:

Here is my full list- what do you think :blush: too much stuff all in all? lol

Birth plan
Pregnancy book
2 night dresses
1 PJ bottoms & top
A dressing gown
2 Dark towels
Slippers
5 pairs of black knickers 
Head & hair band
Make up bag-
Toiletries- tooth paste & brush, deodorant, sponge, body wash, razor, shampoo & conditioner, body lotion, face moisturiser
Breast pads
Nursing bra X2
Pads- extra thick
Clothes for going home
Plastic bag for dirty clothes
Nipple cream

OH:
t-shirt
pants
socks
toothbrush & deodrant
camera
dvd camcorda
dvds

baby
3 baby vests
3 baby grows
2 scratch mittens
2 pairs of socks
Winnie pooh hat & mittens
All in one coat
Pack of bibs
2 muslin cloths
Cotton wool balls
Nappy bags
Nappies
Baby towel
flannel
dummy
baby on board sign
heavy weight blanket
car seat


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hospital have towels for you to use unless you like having your own? What about a pillow? I liked having my own xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ning everyone, very excited today as I'm 24 weeks! Wow! Thanks bw x I love the bump pic by the way, I will put one on tomorrow. 

Off to see the midwife in a min so just a quick one, I'm going to tell her I've been feeling down. Glad to see your feeling better aimee xxx

I'll post later xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats on being viable today PC!!!! XX


----------



## nervouspains

MS- thanks didnt know that :)

Congrats on 24 weeks PC :happydance:

BW & MS- you arent far off it! :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No problem..when you see your midwife when you pack your bag ask her if they provide some things. When i had Alex they provided cotton wool balls and we didn't bathe our babies in the hospital just topped to tailed them well my midwife did after he was born lol. So i didn't need to take a towel etc. Makes your bag a wee bit lighter too. 

I can't believe we'll be 24 weeks in a few days..i can't get my head round how fast it's going xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I cant wait till im 24weeks.. im not to sure if its going quickly or not.. when i say to people how many weeks i am.. there like oh is that all.. which pisses me off.. makes it seems like iv got ages yet!

Im tempted to get this for when he is a lil older 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-luna-mix-peacock/277111201/type-i/


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo that's nice bw..i like the luna's. Gonna get Kellan a green one when he gets older. They are really easy to push too xx


----------



## randomxx

Claire- :yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb: on Jimmy being viable

BW- thats lovely

Aimee-glad your feeling better

as far as i remember from friends having kids you are only in for one night in the hosp i am going to but if you baby early hours of the morning you are out that evening! 

thank god i have bnb i'd be totally lost without it when it comes to hospital bags and birth plans and everything lol


----------



## Beautywithin

iv not really seen anyone with one... then at the shops this lady was pushing a pink one, it looked so light! arghhh i may just have to get it!! even tho im skint lol x


----------



## nervouspains

That looks nice bw :)

My friend bought the, ooh whats it aclled, that other expencvie make, not I-candy, Oh I can see it in my head now... bright red 3 wheelier... lol
Anyway she said its great and really light :)

Thanks MS- I will do :)

BW- I say I only have 18 weeks left, you can say only 16, seems liek no time at all that way lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i love my luna, its so light & easy to push with 1 hand, plus its quite springy so Roxie is so comfy in it, its fab.

I have just been xmas food shopping, got an xmas pud, biscuits, snacks like cheesy balls...mmmmmmm just the stuff that doesnt go out of date though lol.


I am hoping to have a birth like Roxies, i woke up at 4am, went to birthing centre at 5am, she was born at 6am, home at 8am FANTASTIC!! i doubt i'll be that lucky again, they say baby number 3 is either really long or really quick!

Pauls loving his new job, so nice to have some money again, we used all our saving up while he was out of work so now we have to start from scratch, its made me be so much more careful with my money though, we used to waste it so much before but now i hunt for bargains etc!

great bump pic :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

oops forgot to say hello :blush:


----------



## randomxx

awww yeah BW impressive bump pic

3girlies have you asked the bnb team if they can change you to 3girlies?? and ive not even started xmas present shopping not even thought about food shopping tho i dont cook on xmas day or boxing day :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo i just realised that tomorrow i only have 100 days to go!! can't believe it xx


----------



## 3 girlies

do i pm wobbles or someone?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol 2girlies, I have been good liek you lol.

I have done ALL of my xm,as shopping :happydance: Only need to get 2 more things for OH and thats it :D

I did buy 4 tins of choc too, but OH and I have already opended one :blush: lol Iv locked the rest away! x


----------



## randomxx

yeah i think so not 100% sure but i suppose if you pm one of them they will be able to tell you if they cant do it and who can lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe np..i'd do the same.

Am the same as you random. When hubby gets paid friday we're gonna go up to toys r us and get all alex's chrismtas stuff and everyone else's. Really need to get organised earlier this year. Anyone buy a real christmas tree? Am thinking about getting one this year. Always had one in America and loved them plus alot easier then putting it up and down.

Anyone have any suggestions on what to get mil and fil's for christmas? Am rubbish at thinking of presents.

Just think we'll all be in the 3rd trimester soon!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Stop with the talk about xmas shopping, please!

So I chickened out of telling the midwife how I have been feeling, it was one I havent met before and she never asked me how I was feeling so didnt feel like I could bring it up? Got to hear Jimmys heartbeat though and she measured my bump and it was spot on what it should be for 24 weeks! My blood pressure is still low but not as low as it has been, she also explained the placenta to me better than the lady at the scan so I did get somewhere!


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> Just think we'll all be in the 3rd trimester soon!! xx

I'm, bypassing this! :haha:

I love real xmas trees, doesnt seem the same without one xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah im not coming to 3rd tri either sorry! 

MIL- perfume or smelly stuff if your over in glasgow or braehead go to lush and you can get a gift set (wrapped for you) it goes down a treat with all his sisters and his mum you cant go wrong (in my opinion)

FIL- is there a series he watches on the tv we got his dad a boxset last year or a nice shirt


----------



## nervouspains

The best website I can recommended for CHEAP perfume/aftershave/make up is www.fragrancedirect.com

It is THE best! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe pc..i won't be posting much in there cuz it's all about having their babies.

Thanks for that random..i've never been in there so will go in and have a look. She doesn like things like that. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Even the title of the posts is scary! I am in denial, its coming out, I dont need details, I will deal with it as it comes lol.


----------



## randomxx

my thoughts exactly claire!

MS- i love their stuff my mate used to swear by the bedtime bath bomb for her little girl, they do face masks aswell the chocolate one is great for spots and its all 100% natural


----------



## mummysuzie22

I'll need to get some of that lol my face is terrible right now. I never have spots! 

I agree pc..although am lucky and know how mine is coming out lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Is that lucky MS? I am not so sure lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol i guess it depends 

i'm happy to be having a section..in have it then can relax and don't need cut down there or anything else plus have a few extra days in to relax. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Im back from seeing the MW. she was actually very nice today.. told her how iv been feeling, and she said she if i still feel like it when i next see her at 28weeks. she will refer me to talk to someone.. i said its mostly due to my weight gain... she did try and convience me that id lose it all once baby is here.. but that is a load of rubbish... i never did with paris, had to go on a strick diet to do that

she actually mentiond that my bloods have to be done now, and not to wait any longer like first planned

heard bubs heartbeat, she said my belly was still soft for nearly 24weeks ( not that its nothing to worry about ) is everyone elses belly gone rock hard then ? x


----------



## pinkclaire

I would say mine is pretty soft BW compared to some peoples I have felt. I am glad you talked to your midwife, I chickened out! Glad your getting your bloods done at last, I had mine done at 10 weeks and they are being repeated at 28 weeks.


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's good you told her how you feel. My belly is hard at the top and soft and fatty at the bottom lol i wouldn't worry about it everyone's different. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

my bump is quite soft!

i've been hunting for a rocking horse for Reese for xmas, god they are so expensive :shock: she wants the mamas & papas (brandy) its in the sale but its still £235, theres no way i'm paying that much. i had a look on ebay but all the good ones are too far away :(


----------



## Caz-x

Hi,

I am due with #2 on 20 feb. Though I just have this feeling that it is going to be here on the 17th lol!! Such along time to go yet though :(


----------



## Beautywithin

Hi caz and welcome!! x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi Caz-x and welcome! I have a feeling mine is going to born late January, so we will see!


----------



## Beautywithin

argh i hope my lil man dont arrive on the 26th jan ( thats OH's sons birthday ) or the 28th (my ex's birthday) id be happy with the 1st or 2nd 3rd or 4th of feb nothing over that lol. but like we get to decide x


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all, hello Caz :)

My you have been very busy i think you have done about 5 pages since i left this morning lol.
I am funnily enough looking forwards to the birth cos i can't wait for Nathan to be here! I had a feeling he would be early but the midwife said it is more likely i will go over again. I had a dream i had him on the 8th but i don't know which month it was. Well 8th of March would be over 14 days so maybe 8th of Feb? Will see.

BW-my belly is soft most of the time but goes right hard when what i think is his back comes to the surface. A very strange sensation.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, my bump is same as MS lol

Hi caz!

I have a feeling Max is going to come around the end of Jan soemtime... Maybe pinapple, currys, rasberyy leaf tea and :sex: will help him along the way lol.

Im looking forward to seeing my mw tonight, am going to ask her what the hospital supplies, thanks for that ms 

Glad all went well with yours bw xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi and welcome Caz!!

No problem np i know all hospitals are different though.

So can't be bothered with work tonight. No racing on tonight so it's gonna be dead and drag in. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

A lot of us seem to have had appointments today!

Glad everything is ok with everyones. Im stuck at work now MS, its dragging, I cant wait to leave, I dont know what I would do without BnB to keep me entertained!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe..i have to say i love this forum.. especially this thread  hope we can keep it going when we've had our babies..

My stomache is so sore today. It's that gassy bunged up feeling. 

Anyones calf's hurting loads? Mine are feeling the way you do when you've walked for miles and miles but i def haven't lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I actually dont know what I did before I was introduced?! I am sure we will all keep on chatting, mine will be, OMG I am so tired every day lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..i don't know what i'm gonna do with 2 this time. 2girlies you deserve a medal lol. When i had alex i would just sleep all day in between feeds till hubby got home now i'll be needing to get up to walk Alex to nursery for 9:15! I don't ever start work that early never mind get 2 kids ready and out the door before 9!! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, I have been feeling all bloated and gassy all day ms but im at work and I wont go to the loo anywhere except my house lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo I get to give in my notice for my Mat leave tomorrow!
I am so excited lol.

So 2 things I am going to speak to MW about tonight:

Movement and Hospital items

Oh MS, was going to ask when you were 22 weeks with Alex, what did you start to feel?
Occasionally once or twice a day I get either a cramping pain, or a pain just where I know he is lying, and I know its probably just a coinsdence (sp) but when I listen to him sometimes on my doppler, his hb is not as BOOM BOOM as when I know he is facing outwards, but most of the time he is facing with his back to me, so you think this maybe a reason I havent really felt anything yet? xxx


----------



## randomxx

BW- from your bump pic the weight gain seems to all be bump you still look thin everywhere else so dont worry to much about your weight :hugs:

MS- their chocolate facemask is great and looks really edible im scared to buy any now incase i want to eat it or something lol

we have to carry on this thread after the LO's are here even if we all just post once a day with a wee update about ourselves

oooooh i just remembered i go on my first driving lesson tonight woohoo


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo go random, I remember when I started to drive, I can remember running in telling my parents that I had gone in to third gear :blush: :rofl: lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I felt like bubbling no pain. If he has his back to you then he'll be kicking the other way so you more than likely won't be able to feel that..do you have an anterior placenta? that could be a reason too..if you know where he is press down quite hard you won't hurt him and you may be able to feel him move? Only way Kellan will move is if i wriggle my stomache lol otherwise he just sleeps..try that 

Goodluck for your driving lesson tonight xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS, I will try that.
Yes I have an high anterior xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That will probably be why..hopefully the silly thing will move out the way!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck random!!

I dont envy you hun, my oh is used to getting up early cos of his job so hes in charge in the morning! :haha: 

I know your dying to feel your baby, but seriously I am so envious of you! I dont get any sleep anymore, baby is a wriggler! And it makes me feel queezy when Jimmy starts turning and stuff!


----------



## randomxx

oh thank you im really nervous lol but its with a woman so think that will put me more at ease just hope she doesn't moan at me bcz im liable to start crying lol

oh ive got my scan a week today :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow! Thats come round soooooo fast random! Cant wait to see your lil man (hopefully Logan!) again xx


----------



## randomxx

:bodyb::yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb::yipee: 2girlies is getting her name changed to 3girlies woooooooooooohoooooooooooo :happydance::happydance:

i know 20 week scan at 19 weeks lol im still pushing for Logan but OH is being a wee bit twisted lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I love logan!

Did anyone else register for their Bounty pack? I havent received anything yet, has anyone else? xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: wow you girls have been busy today :) think I will try and get on for a whole day tomorrow just to catch up :rofl:

Feels like baby has been kicking into my back today, it feels really weird, I cant explain it. 

Claire - I didnt apply for my bounty packs, I had vouchers from my midwife :shrug:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

ooohh and congratulations on baby being viable :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aaaaarrrrggggghhhhh MEN!!!!!!! My hubby just came home & swore at me coz he smashed a jar of coffee he knocked off the side & then got in his van & screeched off! I dont get it! he was fine 20 minutes before when i phoned him! hes been gone 45 minutes now, he didnt even say goodnight to the girls :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Hayley,

Stupid men eh! Who knows why they do this stuff? He'll be back soon enough with his tail between his legs lol xx


----------



## Caz-x

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if anybody else had an anterior placenta?? I have and am hardly feeling any movement atm. Kadens was posterior so was feeling loads of movement with him from really early on. The mw said this is normal as i have 'airbag' cushioning at the front(lol). I know I am going to be thankful for this later on, but sometimes wish I could feel a little more and wondered if anyone else was in the same boat?

thanks


----------



## 3 girlies

he came back......................

with a KFC for himself, im fuming!! :grr:


hes sitting downstairs stuffing his face, hope it gives him indigestion!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## 3 girlies

mines anteria too, i dont feel much :(


----------



## pinkclaire

That made me laugh a little 3Girlies! I can just imagine him sat down there stuffing his face in a rage! Leave him to it, he'll be upstairs before you know it!

Caz, there is quite a few with/or had anterior placentas in this group, I am sure smeone can give you some advice! xx


----------



## miss_geordie

Hello can i be added to the list pleeeeeeease?!!! im due Feb 7th with my 1st and so excited i think im going to pop!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Miss_Jordie and welcome :)

Caz- I have an anterior placenta too and have felt NOTHING lol, mw said its normal for up to 24 weeks :)

Yawn yawn OMG I am SOOOO tired today! God knows why I am up so early and in work!!
Yay im 22 weeks today :happydance:
Im getting my hair dyed 2 weeks today, brown & garnet red... Do this think this will be ok girls? My hair dresser said its from 26 weeks that you cant really ahve colour in your hair :shrug:

3girlies- omg! :growlmad: what would pi** me off even more is that he didnt even get me a kfc!!
Hope everything is ok now though :) :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning nervous, and welcome Miss geordie!

Congrats on 22 weeks! wahoo! fingers crossed you feel something soon.

Im not to sure about hair dye, different people seem to say different things, I really want mine done before my wedding though! My hairdresser said having a semi permanent colour should be fine?

Hope things are ok today 3girlies, men are sooo selfish can you imagine if we did that!


----------



## AimeeM

Caz-x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else had an anterior placenta?? I have and am hardly feeling any movement atm. Kadens was posterior so was feeling loads of movement with him from really early on. The mw said this is normal as i have 'airbag' cushioning at the front(lol). I know I am going to be thankful for this later on, but sometimes wish I could feel a little more and wondered if anyone else was in the same boat?
> 
> thanks

Hey Caz, my sons called Kayden too! What a wicked name :D

Yes my placenta is also anterior but low lying this time. I have been feeling Nathan a lot though but i think it is because my placenta is right at the bottom it is not blocking anything.
I know nervous pains is anterior and she can feel anything yet? I am sure she wont mind if you pm her x


----------



## AimeeM

Callie, i am a hairdresser and you are fine to colour your hair at any time! It is only perms that you shouldn't have and it is not because of the chemical it is because it wont work. But yes the colours sound lovely!

Hi miss_geordie :wave: i am so excited i think i am going to pop too lol!

Heidi, what a selfish pig, as if he brought you no KFC, no i would have been seriously mad at that :gun:


----------



## nervouspains

PC- thats what im having semi-perm :)

Aimee! Oh yes I remember you saying :blush: sorry!
Thanks Ams :)

I bought some brown contact lenses lol, I was wearing them yesterday afternoon, OH dosen't like them :(! Oh well, I do lol.
I have blue eyes, so makes a change every now and then :)

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Callie, i didn't think you were meant to wear contacts when preggo? Does the shape of your eye change or something?
I bought some brown ones once as i have blue eyes and fancied a change but i have got more chance of finding a bleeding stone than getting them in lol. Everything i got them near my eye automatically shut!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

I died my hair all through my pregnancy with Alex and he's just fine.I wouldn't worry about it.

Congrats and welcome miss geordie!! 

And congrats on 22 weeks np i think it is? Sorry my brain is ridiculous for remembering things just now :-( xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all :) 

i have had my hair dyed twice since i found out i was preg and had it done thru out my pregnancy with paris so i wouldnt worry.... as for contacts i was told not to wear them just because in pregnancy your more prone to dry eye

i have blue contacts ( bright blue ) and could i ever get them in.. hell no.... lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

well i just had a strange email from babybond saying my scan is on the 22nd november :shrug:

i cancelled my scan weeks ago (it was supposed to be this friday)

soooooo i rang them & they said Mr Carabott has changed it to the 22nd of November as they advised him that 28 weeks is a better time to have a 4d scan when he phoned to rebook it :saywhat:
i phoned paul & he said he rebooked it as a surprise & has been saving the money!! :yipee: so ive forgiven him for the lack of kfc now :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

i wear contact lenses but not as a fashion accessary, i cant see lol, id love brown ones, my eyes are bright blue so id like to see what id look like with the same eyes as Reese! :)
i do find they are drier now & not that comfy!


----------



## nervouspains

I was just thinking, is anyone else having anymore NHS scans?
I am haaving one at 34 weeks, and I asked my mw yesterday it that was normal as its with the same consultant I had a scanwith at 16 weeks & the same lady who dealt with me with everything with Angel.
She said it is completely normal 'especially' in your case... :shrug:

2girlies- Aw!!! bless him!! :D

What eye colour do you think your LO's are going to have?

Both OH's & I are blue... Everyone has seen my hair colour from my fb, but OH is dark, but his bro is same colour as me (I dont want to say it on here incase psyco sees it somehow) So for my colour just say your colour please girls lol and for OH says OH's lol.
My mum is realyl dark, but my nan is blonde :shrug: and OH looks liek his dad, who is also dark xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww 2girlies that was sweet of him..need him to talk to my hubby lol

I've only had a 12 week one then having one at 36 weeks cuz with Alex all my waters had leaked by then and i didn't know it so to check that doesn't happen again xx


----------



## randomxx

3girlies thats lovely of him even if he was an idiot last night lol

driving lesson was great last night got another one on sunday :thumbup: came home from my lesson and we were going to asda for something for dinner OH gave me £30 to spend exclusively on baby stuff :happydance: they had the vests and sleepsuits/pjamas whatever you call them for £2.50 and i got a tigger set and a white fluffy sleepsuit!


----------



## 3 girlies

Reese has brown like paul & Roxie has blue like me! i wonder what this little girl will have?


----------



## 3 girlies

aww random, sounds well sweet. i love asdas, we are going on friday :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Alex has blue like his daddy. I have green eyes. It's weird tho cuz hubby has dark red hair and blue eyes i have dark brown hair and green eyes and Alex has dirty blonde hair and blue eyes lol wonder if this one will be red? 

Yayy random..i really need to start learning how to drive but refuse to drive a manual. In america i only drove an automatic and love them.

Did you buy the suits with the temperature on them? Was in the govan asda on monday and they had basically nothing. Really need to start going to the linwood one. I got on Monday a pooh cardi jacket thing fluffy on outside and it reverses to grey and cream stripes. Got a tigger outfit that was brown and beige stripes and a an outfit with a wee doggy on it. Not sure if you remember the ones am talking about. xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah thats the suits i bought! i know the ones you are talking about they are lovely! the linwood asda is always well stocked its great!


----------



## 3 girlies

i saw a bambi suit, samzi said shes got it for her little girl, its lovely, i NEED it lol!!
i love looking at all the clothes in there, they are such good quality & really good price too. I need to be careful as it will be summer when they wear 3-6 month clothes, all ive looked at is nice warm snuggly things.


----------



## Beautywithin

My ex had green eyes and i blue.. and paris has bright blue eyes

B has blue eyes and so do i.. so in that case Adam will only have blue eyes

i remember watching this programme, and this man new his wife had been cheating on him because there child came out with brown eyes, when they both had blue, they said eye colour cant skip a generation or anything like that... so your child has to have either of your colour

My ex has dark hair with hints of red, mine is a naturally stawberry blonde with hints of red..... so i was sure Paris would be a redhed baby.. but she has dirty blonde

B had bright blonde hair as a kid almost white ( he is now grey lol )so Adam will either have blonde hair,strawberry blonde or red.....but genes are a funny thing.. so who knows


----------



## 3 girlies

i heard that eye colour doesnt skip a generation too, i know people whos children have bright blue eyes when they are both brown eyed so maybe it can :shrug:


----------



## Beautywithin

yes, and people that have one brown eye and one blue


----------



## nervouspains

LOL sorry Ams, just saw yours msg- I must admit it took me about 40min to get them in LOL

Lol yes its me :D Thanks MS

Random- glad your lesson wen t well :thumbup:
Awww! I wanna tigger outfit :D

I went to the disney store and they didnt have as such a large selection as I thought they would of had.


BW- my OH has the same as your ex, (I promise not same person lol) and my hair is simular to yours, maybe I wont have a red head baby then :shrug:

My dad has blue, mum has green, mum dark hair, dad blonde- my bro & sis are dirty blonde with green eyes, my youngest bro is dirty blonde and blue eyes and i am red with blue eyes! lol
So got no clue what colourings Max maybe, although I didnt go red until I was about 5 xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

oh god thats the sort of thing that will happen to me. Me and OH have both got blue eyes, our child will come out brown and I will get accused of cheating lol.

We have loads of red in our family, neither my mum or dad are red, yet my sis is, my cousin who neither her or her partner were red had 4 red headed girls! Im brown, but a real hint of red in my hair, even the hiar dresser is always shocked how easily the red is picked up in my hair by colours! My OH is brown as well, but he has got red sidies and facial hair and his mum said he had a lot of red when born so I just know our child is going to be red! Its only girls in our family who are red though!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh forgot to say thats well sweet 3girlies, I've forgiven him as well now!


----------



## Beautywithin

I have scottish family..... so thats where the red comes from... but im the only one with light hair on my side everyone else is dark!

one blond gene, one brown = brown hair
one blond, one red = blond hair
one red, one brown = brown hair
one black, one red = dark blonde ( because is a mixture of both colours )
two reds = red hair.

Thats how it should go.... dark hair is always the most dominant, i know that to make a redhed baby. you both need to be carrying the red head gene, even if red dont run in the family.. you could still have it

but at the end of the day there is no way of noing till your bubs is here lol.. 

x


----------



## Beautywithin

anyone got Emma on facebook?? 

Zara just said in second tri it isnt good news regarding max 

:(


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> I was just thinking, is anyone else having anymore NHS scans?
> I am haaving one at 34 weeks, and I asked my mw yesterday it that was normal as its with the same consultant I had a scanwith at 16 weeks & the same lady who dealt with me with everything with Angel.
> She said it is completely normal 'especially' in your case... :shrug:
> 
> 2girlies- Aw!!! bless him!! :D
> 
> What eye colour do you think your LO's are going to have?
> 
> Both OH's & I are blue... Everyone has seen my hair colour from my fb, but OH is dark, but his bro is same colour as me (I dont want to say it on here incase psyco sees it somehow) So for my colour just say your colour please girls lol and for OH says OH's lol.
> My mum is realyl dark, but my nan is blonde :shrug: and OH looks liek his dad, who is also dark xxx

I have an nhs scan at 33+2 to see if my placenta has moved from the cervix.

Well i have blue eyes and Waynes are green. It would be nice if the baby had green eyes as they are more rare but i think he will have blue eyes as all the kids on Waynes side have green eyed parents as all his cousins also have green eyes but all the kids have bright blue eyes.


----------



## nervouspains

Oh god really, oh im thinking of her.
I dont have her on mine :( xx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> My ex had green eyes and i blue.. and paris has bright blue eyes
> 
> B has blue eyes and so do i.. so in that case Adam will only have blue eyes
> 
> i remember watching this programme, and this man new his wife had been cheating on him because there child came out with brown eyes, when they both had blue, they said eye colour cant skip a generation or anything like that... so your child has to have either of your colour
> 
> My ex has dark hair with hints of red, mine is a naturally stawberry blonde with hints of red..... so i was sure Paris would be a redhed baby.. but she has dirty blonde
> 
> B had bright blonde hair as a kid almost white ( he is now grey lol )so Adam will either have blonde hair,strawberry blonde or red.....but genes are a funny thing.. so who knows

I looked into this a lot as my ex thought his child might not have been his as he had brown eyes and my ex and his ex had blue. It did say on a few web sites that brown eyes can skip a generation. It also says brown eyes are dominant on a few sites but me and my bro and sis have blue eyes like our mum and our dad has browm so it can't be true lol unless they are not telling us something!

What i found when looking was that. If a parent has brown eyes the baby can have any colour eyes.
Green eyed parent, green or blue.
Blue eyed parents, blue eyed child. 
Darker colours are more dominant and also a dark eyed and light eyed parent the child can have an eye of each!!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no BW i just seen that about Max :( I am going to have a look :(


----------



## nervouspains

Max has updated, I really hope everything is going ok :( xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

So sad for Emma & her Baby boy :( xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Where is everyone? lol x


----------



## AimeeM

I know it is really sad :( And she is filming for itv about premature birth too. That must be so hard. I really can't imagine the pain they are going through :(


----------



## Beautywithin

I feel so sad for emma.. when something like this happens, it makes me think all my moaning about how im feeling is nothing compared to what her family must be going thru


Callie are you getting a moses basket or a crib? x


----------



## nervouspains

I know, it must be just awful :(
I was on the phone to OH when I read what Max had said :(

Im getting a moses basket, until I know where il be living...xx


----------



## 3 girlies

:( poor baby max, my heart goes out to them x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello girlies,

Awful about lil Max, puts everything in perspective doesnt it my horrid spots and weight gain is nothing!


----------



## Beautywithin

i was just reading about baby kaden aswell... :(
life can be so cruel 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Bw what has happened with baby Kaden? I know she thought there were some probs but i haven't seen anything else?


----------



## Beautywithin

This is what mommy2kian said in a post

i just wanted to let u all know at 10:46 this morning our sweet baby boy Kaden-Ross Grew his wings.

I am at home now and have to wait untill thrusday to be induced.

:(


----------



## AimeeM

Awww no way :cry: that is such sad news. It has been such a terrible day today :(


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls, just quikly read what you have been talking about. My OH has light brown hair blue eyes and I have brown hair brown eyes, Alex had blue eyes really blonde hair. Wonder what this one will have :)

Callie I have scans at 27+6, 32 and 36 weeks but thats only cause I'm under a consultant.

Awww 3 girlies, thats too cute of your OH, shame they had to blimmin email you though so you found out :growlmad: thats 1 day after my wedding :flower:

this is the first thread I'm on since logging on but I am so sorry to read about baby Kaden :( I'm so sad for them all. I am off to look for an update on Emma but your comments dont sound very optimistic :cry: what a sad day. 

Hope your all 'ok' 

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

It def has been a sad day. Last week mtk found out he was getting worse and would be brain damaged and they had to make a decision what to do and decided to send to him to heaven. What a hard choice. What a strong lady she is.

On a lighter note think i've changed my mind about the name i chose lol am terrible 

Likeing the names Devin and Myles so between 
Devin Andrew Connor
Kellan Andrew Connor or
Myles Andrew Conner?? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all :) 

Suzie, i still like Kellan!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies xx


Im still liking kellan Suzie :)

Yay my lil man is now VIABLE XXX


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats BW on Adam being viable :yipee: I can't wait till that point!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls,

Omg bw- I did not see that post, oh god how awful :(
I thought he was doing really well :( 
Gosh this is so sad, 2 beautiful angels in 1 day :( :cry:

What a very sad day it was :(

MS- thanks for writting that, I didnt know.
I know how hard that descion is, and how hard it must of been for them as a family so late in to there pregnancy :cry:

On another note- I like Devin :)

Hayley- thanks hun, must be same for me too as the 34 week scan is again with my consultant :)
At least we know we are having proper care taken :)
esp with the reports out today about 47 hospitals did not pass the health & safety test.

YAY on Baby Adam being Viable!!!! :happydance:

Aimee- lovely photos of your boy on fb

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks chick. Oh no i haven't seen that hospital report yet but i dread to think. How Hudds hospital got three stars last year i will never know. If ours is three then i can't imagine how bad the ones with 0 stars are...


----------



## nervouspains

I know, its really bad, I was watching on gmtv this morning, one in Bromley they kept talking about.
They siad if standerds havent improved they will be closing them down... I find that highly unlikely though :shrug:

What do you think about the expenses claims?
Apparently one got approved for over 100,000 pounds for his own business as it helped in his personal development!! What a joke!!

Oooh look at out grown up convo lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Lol, i know but it all effects us doesn't it! Was just reading that Yorkshire ambulance service is very weak, well just what i need to know. Better make sure hubby is constantly here near my due date with a full tank of petrol. Maybe get one of those flashing lights for the roof lol. Was saying to Claire that it is 10 miles to the hospital in the next town and the road is one big traffic jam.... It is only 10 mins to our hospital but they moved all maternity services to Halifax. 
Huddersfield is massive though and babies are dying as they are not getting to Halifax on time to be saved :( There is a big petition going on to try and get it moved back to Hudds.

£100,000 would greatly improve my personal development so i think they should give it me :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, for godsake how annoying, dont they realise there are pregnant women everywhere and we all need to be catered for.
Oh god thats horrible :(
I live about 50 mins from any side of london, and when my bro was born he had to be taken back to where I was born- St georges in tooting!
He had a collapsed lung :( They basically told my mum he was going to pass away, but he was a fighter :) Not surpsied after weighing 9lb 13oz! lol

Lol me too- I want to win the lotto! Although you have more chance of being struck by lighting lol x


----------



## AimeeM

The friggin NHS pisses me off man. So glad your brother was a fighter :D

I want to win the lotto to but i don't even remember to play it ever LOL. If God wants me to win it i am sure he will find a way :)


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks hun :D

Lol thats true, I enver play! Did you see the Derren Brown theory?? x


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i thought it was a load of poo to be honest. I normally like him but i think his last few 'stunts' have been a bit iffy.

Well i am off for a bit now, need to go put some money in the bank and also go food shopping. I am not as hungry today as i have just had some brekkie so hopefully this week i wont try to buy the whole shop!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow some good news, BW is viable! Wahoo!

Aimee, where is the mamas and papas store? how far do you reckon it is from Rotherham? (thats where the in laws live!) I cant believe there isnt a hospital in hundersfield! my town is tiny compared to there and we've got a local maternity unit!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Thanks ladies for your suggestions will probably just stick to Kellan lol..am such an indecisive person.

Am so hungry this morning i feel like i could eat the whole shop lol

Congrats BW on being viable!!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

oooh MS what were the choices again? baby brain! I kinda see your baby as a Kellan now though :blush:


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol i do too..just heard those names and thought oo i like them

Devin Andrew Connor
Kellan Andrew Connor
Myles Andrew Connor xx


----------



## nervouspains

Even though I like Devin, it has to be Kellan as we all know him as that, just like my baby Max, and randoms Logan, or maybe Max, but not if oh has anything do with it :rofl:
and PC's Jimmy lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol Yea i agree..Kellan it's staying then 

I'm in the mood for a big chocolate cake!! lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I love the other names, but your baby is lil Kellan now!

Although what are we going to do if I have a girl, poor thing cant be called jimmy then!


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol Jamima? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

lol, OHs ex before me was called Jemma, sounds way to like that to me! (She is one of many psycho exs he has!!)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha not a good choice then..xx


----------



## Beautywithin

You feeling any better now claire?? i no how to make myself feel better now, avoid looking in the mirror lol

arghhhhh im starving aswell Suzie... my calorie intake is getting stupid.. and at the end of the day i still feel as if iv been starved!!! x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol arghhhh pysco ex's why are they pyscos?
Why cant they just move on. But well, you have to feel sorry for them, they have nothing (otherwise they wouldnt waste there time and thoughts on us & oh) we have everything they want hahahaha lol.
Sorry evil np coming out there lol.

Mmm choclate cake MS lol
I just had 3 choclate cornflake cakes mmmmm the ones from sainsburys they are the best! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am feeling much better now BW! Got it all off my chest, its the anniversary of my Dads death this weekend and would of been his Birthday on the 4th of October and I wonder why I am feeling down! Sometimes I am too hard on myself.

OH has been very sweet since Sunday and has reassured me somewhat! Ive also made an effort to meet some friends which helps a lot. 

God psycho exs, She sent me msgs on fb when we first got together to tell me about things he had done to her, I was like thanks for warning me but at that time we had just met and couldnt really care to be honest (we werent friends or anything). I wrote a nice reply and then that was that she kept sending me msgs saying cant believe your still with him blah blah. Mine and his relationship is completely different to his and hers (hes older and more mature for a start!) and we didnt mean to fall in love but we both did and hit us smack bang like it does! I had to block her in the end!


----------



## rachyh1990

hello everybody, how are we all feeling today? im going to book my 4d scan later, i will hopefully book it for when i am 28-30 weeks (it says this is the best time to do it) its my birthday in 2 weeks and 6 days lol :D xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

That is most probley the reason Claire...but im sure your dad would want the best for you and for you to be happy :) xx

Arghhhhhh ex's well we think OH's ex is seeing someone now, we cant be to sure, but she has'nt been texting him like 20 times aday, she still is moaning about money, when he pays £450 a month for his kids, plus inbetween that when he sees them he pays and buys them things, and she has the nerve to say it isnt enough! to be honest i think thats rather a lot, no idea how csa worked it out to be that, he works over time so think they took that into account, which isnt fair really, because its his choice to work that. my ex earns 30k a year and csa have said all he should pay for Paris is a tenner a week,, because he has 5 other brats to look after ( 2 of them arnt even his ) oh it gets me wild, i dont get a cent and she is there moaning she dont get enough! 

but we hope she has found someone, if all she will do is moan about money now we can handle that... but some how i dont think she is gunna be that easy on us! 

x


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies 

man i go away for a day and you'se haven't stopped talking lol i like it!:thumbup:

anyway MS- why would you even think of trying to change Kellan's name! :thumbup:i have told OH that Max is off the name list i want Logan but he's still coming round to it

my cousins gf is 21 weeks and she is still a size 8 and her stomach is flat flat flat i felt like a right fatty when i saw her pic lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah he would, he was very ill and every year during the time of year I feel down and I dont know why and then I realise the date, its strange cos its completely sub concious? My sister says she is the same as well. I woke up the other day and decided I couldnt get married without my dad there, there is a lot going on in my life that I wish he was here to see. But from stuff we have said before I am sure quite a few of you understand that xx.

God its so annoying exs, there is some other stuff going on with another girl that I cant really talk about on here but it stresses me out sooo much! Why cant people accept that they have moved on and they werent the one? Just let us get on with it, is really that hard to believe that we both want to be together just because we were both young before and had a bit of fun lol.


----------



## nervouspains

PC- :hugs:

Sounds like my OH weirdo ex!
OH's ex is moaning old cow 'oh when your kid comes along my one will get even less' Go and get a job then, shes soooo nasty, we already give her £200 a month through the csa, but she did that on herself, OH was paying more, but she got all I can get more out of you... well thanks ex because you ahve given me an extra £50 a month to spend on my lo :)

Claire- you should hear my storey! I sent it to the girls on fb as didnt want to post on here.
But everything that happend she bought on herself, said horrid things about Angel and Max :(
Oh im sorry oh wants to be with me and wants a family and future with me, cant you just accept that you were nothing more then :sex: and you knew that, but you tried to make it into something it wasnt. deluded women! :growlmad:
Sorry girls lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

nervouspains said:


> Oh im sorry oh wants to be with me and wants a family and future with me, cant you just accept that you were nothing more then :sex: and you knew that, but you tried to make it into something it wasnt. deluded women! :growlmad:

Haha exactly! I could not agree more! xx I'll send you a link to my facebook and I'll tell you about it! xxx


----------



## nervouspains

yea! We can compare the ex! lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol, feel much happier after that lil rant!

Seems like all of us have cheered up a bit this week which is nice? I am I right? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

We do sound alot happier this week ladies 

Kellan it's staying lol don't think i would have changed it anyway..

I have to say am quite lucky my hubby only had one ex he was with on and off for 7 years and i used to date her brother lol she is a psycho but not towards us. (knocking on wood as i'm saying it ) I feel bad for you ladies cuz i probably would have just ended it with him if there was am not strong enough to handle all that so my hat goes off to you ladies for dealing with it well 

Am having 2 crusty rolls with ham  no cake...yet! lol i really need to start eating more..i have a bowl of cereal if i have time then usually nothing till dinner then that's it. Have to keep reminding myself am supposed to eat an extra 500 good calories  

bw- i seen your bump pic and there's nothing to you except your bump  

Who's planning on breastfeeding or bottlefeeding? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I really want to breastfeed although I am very scared about it!


----------



## mummysuzie22

I hadn't made a decision but when alex was born they just stuck him on me when i was in recovery..he took to it brilliantly but he kept waking every 2 hours or so and i couldn't handle it..so went on to bottles and he was on a 4 hour routine to 4 weeks then he changed to 8 hours..i want to do it this time but if i can't handle it again am just going to express and do it in bottles xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yes PC deffo :)

I just had pasta bake mmm it was lovely!

My intention is to breast feed, or express but if for some reason i cant produce enough milk or something, im not going to get too down about it, that was advise from my friend :)

xx


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> Wow some good news, BW is viable! Wahoo!
> 
> Aimee, where is the mamas and papas store? how far do you reckon it is from Rotherham? (thats where the in laws live!) I cant believe there isnt a hospital in hundersfield! my town is tiny compared to there and we've got a local maternity unit!

Prob about 1 hour away from there chick, defo worth the drive!

There is a massive hospital here just no maternity unit! There is a birthing centre but you can only go there if you are super low risk plus if your baby got in trouble you would have to go to halifax by ambulance which is around 7 miles.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Aimee! Def worth the drive, next time we go up we are going. I'll leave OH in the pub and take his mum she'll enjoy it more!

My mum said with all three of us we werent satisfied at night, she jkept going with all of us, but once she did a top up night feed, we all slept much better.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh and then that sounds similar to me, I can give birth in my local centre if I am low risk, if not I have to go to the main hospital which is 15 miles away. However that is the next big city so would expect it, unlike you!


----------



## Beautywithin

Suzie how do you forget to eat?? thats the last thing i think of befor bed and when i wake up lol.... just had 2 bags on pickled onion moster munch! NOM NOM !!
i dont really drink fizzy drinks... but will have the odd glass of coke zero.. which gives me terrible heartburn... ah when i was preg with paris.. all i would want to eat is creme eggs and drink fanta twist 

i have a thing for wispa gold at the mo 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Just went to asda to do the shop which we don't usually we go to Morrison's but i am very surprised at the baby clothes they have there they are gorgeous so we bought some :D

I am lucky DH has no other kids and his ex he split up a year before meeting me but she lived in Newcastle or something so don't have to put up with her and i have never even seen her but it is me with a child from a previous relationship and psyco ex's!


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh Ams I may have to go there- I have seen the Ben & Jerrys Ice cream at £1.90 a tub :rofl:

Mmmm I just had a MASSIEVE cookie from starbucks- and a caramel light mmm it was lovely. Thats my only known caffiene product for the day lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

My thing is chocolate brownies, yum yum. I never even ate chocolate befoe I got pregnant well I wouldnt say never, but very rarely, now I have at least one a day! yum yum. 

Loving the slag of exs day! That is making me feel much better! Nice to get stuff of your chest isnt it. My OH isnt going to recognise me tonight when he calls me and I am happy :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

My taste is changing daily. I get mega chocolate moments and my one of choice is Malteasers, mmm i love biting the chocolate off then just sucking the middle lol Wayne brought 2 boxes back last night i was of course very happy!

Still got my lemonade thing going on. I have a big bottle of cloudy here at the min and am just drinking it straight from the bottle :blush:

I feel kinda happy that i can't slag Waynes ex off cause never known owt about her but could slag mine off ALL day!


----------



## randomxx

BW- :yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb: Adam is viable today :happydance::happydance:

Aimee- asda have some lovely boys clothes what did you get? did you see the vests with the temperature thing were down to £2.50 for a pack of 2?

Claire- is OH getting home this weekend?

im having a strawberry tart mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Claire :rofl: lol
I try and think to myself, dont say anything about the ex today, I am terrible lol.

Lol Ams thats so funny.
Well an ex wouldnt be ane x if you didnt like them no more thats how im trying to think of my ex's. Eugh is what I think when I think of him now lol.

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

You have a good man there Aimee! 

Well he has inspection at 7am every wednesday and if its not perfect they get put on duty. He text me at 7.10 yesterday saying will you be mad at me if I dont get home this weekend. Knowing full well he just had inspection I text him back saying why what didnt you do?, lol, he text back saying his boots werent shiny enough, it did actually make me giggle!


----------



## AimeeM

We got two sets of little trousers and t-shirts and one with one of those cute little bean hat things if you know what i mean. Also we got a baby grow with one of those heat things on but i didn't realise it did till we got home and actually red the tag. Good idea and great value as it was £2.50 but only for one. I would trust me checking the babies chest more than that heat thing though.


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah yuk i look at 1 or 2 of my ex's and think what the friggin hell was i thinking, i am sure they do the same about me too though lol.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Aimee- dont say that lol, I like to think to myself that they think 'I wish I tried harder with her' :rofl: lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

check out my new name :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Im excited can you tell? :haha:

I love it xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ha ha, i love it too :)


----------



## randomxx

:headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::smug::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy: i knew they were changing it

while im at it have you seen the new smilies :awww::bike::shipw::smug::howdy::ninja::cold::help::icecream::amartass::fool::tease::pop::finger::argh::trouble::comp::ban::loopy::sulk::ball::lolly::flasher::change: thats all i can see just now


----------



## pinkclaire

You had to go one better didnt you random! :haha:


----------



## randomxx

i get carried away with the smilies every now and then :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: that made me chuckle. 

i had requested the name change to wobbles but she had to double check that i definately wanted it changed as we are only allowed to change it once. I was a lovely surprise when i came on a minute ago, 3 girlies sounds so nice lol


----------



## 3 girlies

wheres my ticker gone?


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Whooooooo 3 girlies! lol groovy! lol :happydance:

LOL Random got over excited lololol

xxx


----------



## randomxx

glad they changed it for you! :thumbup: and it has a lovely ring to it :kiss:

i have decided i like the :flasher: and the :tease: so im putting at the end of every post to day those 2 


:flasher::tease::flasher::tease::flasher::tease::flasher:


----------



## pinkclaire

no more girls for you then 3 girlies if your not allowed to change it again!


----------



## 3 girlies

i like these :shower: :ignore: :argh:


----------



## 3 girlies

pinkclaire said:


> no more girls for you then 3 girlies if your not allowed to change it again!

i guess not :(

i think my 3 girls are enough for me, but just incase i can add a bit underneath my name :thumbup: 

I am in pain now with my sore ribs, i get it each time & ive got 16 weeks left with it :(


----------



## randomxx

they are pretty good aswell

not sure if i told you all but i felt popping yesterday and today its even more its like someone is flicking me on the inside (baby brain hit so not sure if i posted before if i did ignore me lol)

:flasher::tease::flasher::tease::flasher:


----------



## randomxx

ooooh i can help i can help at my physio class yesterday she was telling us about this and what you do is stretch lol (sounds really obvious now tht ive said it) but you do over the head stretches you know the ones i mean??? x


----------



## 3 girlies

my midwife said its where my liver gets squashed & causes pain :shrug:

its cold tonight!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I get awful pain in my ribs as well I know what yo mean, I'll try your stretched random!


----------



## randomxx

yeah she was telling us how everything gets pushed up lol and cramped! also that we have 40% more blood circulating i kept thinking where the hell does all this extra stuff go no wonder we look fat lol! then she was saying when we get a big bump we compensate to keep us balanced by leaning back and that our bums stick out more because of the pressure of the bump on our pelvis so really when we get a big bum during pregnancy its just us sticking it out lol


:flasher::tease::flasher::tease::flasher:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow you ladies are busy today!!

Bw- Not so much i forget to eat but with Alex i put on 4 stone and now sorry of tmi but have a HUGE hangover and it's gross..with it my scar from my section kept getting infected and still hurts so am trying to put as little weight on as possible..am really thirsty this time for some reason so been drinking loads and loads..when i'm not pregnant i drink about 2 glasses of something a day..weird lol don't get me wrong tho i do still have wispa golds..YUM YUM YUUUUMMMM!!! and some other rubbish just not as often as last time..

We all need to start taking pictures of the things we buy and put them on here..am nosey  xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I never buy anything though MS and you guys make me feel unprepared lol


----------



## AimeeM

Yey 3 girlie's! Sounds good :D

Random i love the flasher one it is well funny lol!!

I will take piccies later of everything. Got quite a bit now the main thing we need is mattress for the cot. A new car seat and Baby bath/changing mat. We need more winter clothes too.
Got the bottles and steriliser went for avant again. I like the style and shape of them. I find the tommy tippe ones too wide.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol lovin the icons Random :thumbup:

I am going to a bigggg mothercare at end of the month, so looking forward to that :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I am so excited :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The original venue we wanted has just sent us a really long apology and agreed to everything we wanted now! sorry to but in and be selfish but I had to tell you all!


----------



## pinkclaire

oh and just for random :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh and double good, OH has been let off his non shiny shoes and is coming home!!!


----------



## randomxx

woohoo flash me flash me flash me!!! 

:flasher::tease::flasher::tease::tease:


----------



## hayley x

I give up trying to keep up with you girls so :hi: hope everyones ok. Congrats on baby being viable BW, I cant wait to be there, just 8 more days :happydance:

Anyone having a scan anytime soon? I am having withdrawel symptoms, need to see pictures :rofl:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my 4d scan is on the 22nd november, ages away!!


----------



## Beautywithin

i have my 4D SCAN 30th october!! 2 weeks tomoz wahoooooooooo i so cant wait... 

yay 3 girlies was about time that got changed.... xx

i put on 4stone with Paris, suzie and always said if i got pregnant again i wouldnt make the same mistake.. ah well.. i have tried lol i cant help but feel constantly hungry

will take some pics at the weekend of what iv brought, have started to stock up on 3-6 months stuff now, and realised that it will be spring/summer by then.. so need to stop buying winter clothes for him 

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Bw-nothing wrong with eating loads cuz alot falls off you after anyways i was just eating bags of skittles and minstrels and drinking loads of irn bru lol after the babies are here we should all help each other lose the weight if we want to or have any to lose..i know some women are lucky enough for it to just fall off not me though :-( 

Pc-that's brilliant!! will be here before you know it! Am just buying loads now cuz i have alex's birthday and christmas coming up so loads of money to spend at once..just was thinking oh gets paid tomorrow then only 3 more pay checks till baby is here..scarey!!

oo can't wait to see pictures 3girlies!! am still trying to persuade hubby..still got a while yet 

Going shopping tomorrow for some bits..looking forward to it!! am a shopaholic but just for the kids never really bother about me..love buying the kids stuff xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I've got my 4d scan next Saturday! I can't wait, when I booked it it seemed miles off and I kept thinking wow I'll b proper pregnant then lol. 

Bw when I saw your bump pic you looked brilliant stop worrying about your weight you don't need to. And plus it's not going to make any difference whether you worry or not. Your having a baby what's other peoples excuse lol

god can't sleep again, jimmy is having a party in there.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol PC- double YAY :D

And a Yay for me- I Just notice- Iv moved up a box :happydance:
I had a well crappy nights sleep- I kept waking up, and I wake up every night in the middle of the night for no reason at all, I never have a full nights sleep.
Why? :growlmad: lol

3girlies- still before mine! Mine isnt until the 28th lolol

BW- i have bought loads too :blush: I have to stop myself now lol.
I have even bought him a top 3-6months 'Max the greatest' on only £1 in M&S! And I bought him a cute car top again only £1 and for ages 12-18 months lol but at that price-I couldnt refuse lol.

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning.. yay for moving up a box Callie-

i just started crying my eyes out, Paris couldnt find her coat for school ( so im there searching away, then she said she cant find her jumper, i always make sure befor she goes to bed everything is where it should be in the mornings, so the little madame has been up to her tricks of hiding things and not sure where she has put them... so im getting stressed looking for it.. OH is just standing there, im like she cant go in just wearing a shirt...i found them in the end behind the sofa.. now im all worked up... 

silly thing to cry over eh? see what pregnancy does to ya lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Aw BW :hugs:

its ok, just hormones, I know when you are trying to find something and you cant- its gets stress ful! I usually have a cry too, and then if oH is just standing there I will have a go at him as well for just standing there lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

yeh i feel bad now tho, i shouted at OH... then he offered to take her to school for me so i could have a lay in.. will make it up to him later xx

you feeling any movement yet Callie? x


----------



## nervouspains

Nope! lol :( 

Im giving it to 23 weeks and if still nothing, then hopefully the mw may look in to why.

So only 5 days to go.
I listen to him every night so I know he is ok :shrug:
I shouted really load yesterday morning in my car, because im such an agressive driver lol, but not as bad as I was when I was 18 lol. Anywhoos after I shouted it felt as if Max had slid right down to the bottom of my pelvis, I cant describe the feeling, I didnt feel him move, but I had a twinge as if to say 'thanks for scaring me mum' lol
But other then odd twinges every now and then, maybe once a day, iv had nothing.

Im wondering if they may scan me again if by 24 weeks I havent felt anything?

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

If you dont feel movement by 24weeks i think they would scan you, my friend had the same problem, she put hers down to being very overweight, she got to 25weeks was going to go in for a scan, then the night before she felt kicking and that was the start of it lol 

oh i get annoyed quiet easily.. ( blame the red in my hair for that lol ) i stress and worry over things, 
My twin bro is the laid back one, and me if i believe something is wrong then i will stand up and say it.. much to my families dissapointment! 


because i cry and get annoyed a lot i do worry about Adam... all he must hear is me blubber a lot and keep saying " Paris dont do that" 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girlies xxx

Yey on moving up a box BW! Dont worry, I am the worst person to be around if I cant find something, I get so dramatic its rediculous. Ive cried over silly things so many times and thats before I was pregnant! :haha:


NP- that sounds promising? It does start off quite strange I have to say! Your body can feel him moving if that makes sense? So even though your not aware of it that could be why you are waking up so much? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Np there was a thread in 3rd trimester about a lady that is in hospital for the week getting monitored cuz she can't feel her bubs cuz of an anterior placenta..maybe yours just hasn't moved yet? Hope you'll be able to feel him move soon tho.

Am the same as whoever said they can't get a full nights sleep..sorry pregnancy brain again..Kellan woke me up with hiccups at 5..he must be head down cuz it was right down at my pelvis..then took me an hour to get back to sleep lol

What's everyone up to today? Am going shopping then got to go to work :-( 
Have a list of what i have left to get for bubs so gonna narrow that down today 

OOOooo almost forgot...am VIABLE today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hooo xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

congrats SUZIE! XXXX

iv got to go shopping ( food shopping ) hate it with a passion now, gota pop in mothercare to pick up an outfit my friend is almost ready to pop, and i still hav'nt got her lil girl anything!! 

take paris to footy,drop her to my dads, then hopefully me and B have the night to our selfs xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all!

Bw, i keep getting a stress head on and wonder if Nathan will come early as he will be sick of me shouting poor thing. I know i shouldn't shout as he can hear it and surely it doesn't sound good but stress is better out that in.

NP, I keep getting a right heavy feeling that Nathan is layed right on my cervix, plus with my placenta being there i feel like sometimes he is just going to fall out :( My belly has got quite a bit bigger in the past day or so though so maybe it could be stretching pains too.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you bw..wow you have a busy day lol

I love picking wee girls things xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wo-hoo, congrats on being viable MS!! :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks BW- I hope I get an extra scan then lol.
I know im a fatty boom boom, but I know lots of women who are a size 20+ who have felt movement with there first pregnancy way before me, and im a 16 :(
I know my placenta may play a part, but I thought surely by now Id have felt something :(

Hey, at least he will know Paris's name lol :hugs:

I am going to get a doll tomorrow lol, so my dog gets used to having a 'baby' around, maybe il treat myself to a crying one LOL

Thanks PC- im hoping thats what it is, same as my little feeling yesterday when I shouted :blush: lol

Thanks MS will have a look at that thread.
YAY for being viable :D :D

Aimee- Can you 'feel' that or is it like, well only way I can describe it m,aybe is a pain type feeling? like as if something is pushing there?
:shrug:
xx


----------



## pinkclaire

:flasher: :flasher: :flasher: BWs viable wahoo!!!!!!!!! :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

I gave up on having a good nights sleep a long time ago! Honestly I really hope this isnt a sign of what my baby is going to me like, if it is I will become nocternal lol.

I was going to write other things but forgotten now opps :blush: Oh yeah I can feel baby pushing on my cervix I thought I had gone in to labour but I counted to 10 and calmed down! I've had this for about 3 weeks now!


----------



## 3 girlies

i still cant feel my baby much np, only feel her down low :(
I have to lay really still & poke her to get her to move lol
I am feeling really sick today, i think its here for the rest of my pregnancy, it doesnt seem to be going, although its better than it was!
I kept getting stopped when i was shopping yesterday by people asking where i got my luna from, they all commented on the colour :)
i am doing the nursery on sunday, its pale blue as it was decorated as a spare room when we move in so i'm doing it winnie the pooh, i'll post pics when its done :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh im defo getting a luna now, not as my main pram tho.. i will have 2 lol.. can they go in them from birth? or is it from when they can hold there head up? x


----------



## AimeeM

NP, sometimes it is like a sharp stabbing pain which i asked the MW about and she put it down to normal stretching and other times it is just really heavy like erm well like i want to poo out of that hile and not the other :blush: I try and rest when i get that sensation as i don't want to help him on his way just yet!

BW, my friend has the luna mix and put her in from birth.


----------



## pinkclaire

pinkclaire said:


> :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: MS viable wahoo!!!!!!!!! :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just realised I meant MS! God I am a nightmare!!


----------



## 3 girlies

they sell a soft carrycot or a head hugger so can be used from birth, they lay totally flat :)


----------



## Beautywithin

LOL i did noticed that claire.. and you said congrats to me for moving up a box, when you meant Callie hehehe.. im the same i always get confused with Callie and Random x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks 3girlies.
Oooh I bet it is lovely :)
Looking forward to seeing pics of the nusery :D

Lol thanks Aimee, Sometimes I get windy pop pains and i think, is that him, but no I just need the loo :blush: lol :rofl:

I am deffo going with that hauck 6 shopper its only £150, what a bargin!

Oh, I this is totally off topic, but has anyone got a touch screen mobile?
I was looking at getting the LG Lightey or I lieked the slide phone Samsung B330? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL thanks BW I didnt day anything as I thought, another confustion pregnancy brain lolol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> LOL i did noticed that claire.. and you said congrats to me for moving up a box, when you meant Callie hehehe.. im the same callie and random always confuse me xx

I think I am on one today!
Congratulations Callie, you all know what I mean! I have said some terrible things today at work as well.

I have a touch screen phone, I've got a iphone, its my whole life I couldnt live without it lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

mines a touch screen samsung, i got it as the camera is 8mp, i like it.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe thank you pc xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls- and Yay top 3girlies for being viable :D

really, so you would reccommend a touch screen?
I like the samsung B330? as well, the key pad slides out :shrug: ...and its pink :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I forgot we were the same day 3girlies...congrats!!!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

My fone is just a simple £50 pink thing cos i always loose, get them wet, break them lol.

Here are some pics of some stuff i bought:
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10957.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10956.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10955-1.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10954.jpg

He better still be a he lol!


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats 3 girlies!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok lets get this right, Congratulations 3girlies! :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

I would def recommend a touch screen, my mum has that samsung one and she really likes it xx

have I missed anyone out? seems to be a lot of congratulations and I would feel terrible if I had!


----------



## nervouspains

Awww! Aimee!
I love the gray & blue suits :D
Where they from??! lol

I know, I have a cheap one at the mo, a samsung J something something lol, its pink thats why i got it, but its soooo crappy when im on the phone!

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah those bits are all lovely Aimee! I particularly like the red top, really stands out among all the blue! xx

Do you think I can get over my fear before the baby show this weekend to buy a piece of clothing? I am not sure!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

They are lovely aimee..


I say go for it PC!!! XX


----------



## nervouspains

PC- I am hoping you come back with ALOAD of items!!! lol

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Has anyone had a 'burst of energy' yet?
Lol the only time I ahve EVER experienced this was 2 nights ago, I was so tired about 8 I went up and layed down for about 20min then thought I should go and striaghten my hair, after I done that (about 10min later) I was this massieve burst of energy and was wide awake LOL nomarlly il be falling asleep whilst straightening! OH was in shock at how awake I was lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Pass some of that energy this way Callie, im always tired and hungry lol i really must go shopping now, but cant be arsed

Aimee some lovely bits there.. especially like the primark bits... our primark is rubbish never see anything i like for babies in there

Claire do it- its easy really. all you have to do is pick up a ton of things you like, then go pay for them perferably on your OH's card lol 

We are really skint at the moment, and im on about getting a Luna, have only got a few of Paris's pressies so far for xmas!!! Its OH's birthday 11th nov.. i hav'nt a clue what to get him either

x


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks all :) Callie the gray one is my fave that is from mothercare it is velvet type so soft, and the blue one is from primark. The red one is from primark and £2.50 for two!! They are really good quality too as good as mothercare!


----------



## randomxx

NP- on moving up a box :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::flasher:

MS- on being viable :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher:

3girlies- on being viable :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::flasher:

PC- i am going to fall out with you if you dont buy at least one outfit within the next week (and you personally have to buy it not get OH to or your mum) if you do not comply then i will remain off msn whilst your at work until i do see one outfit!

i have a scan on tues my 20 week one, we are not having a 3d one they freak OH out

i want a new phone grrrrr


----------



## hayley x

Hi ladies :hi: I'm actully here in the day :shock: lol. Hope everyones ok. I'm 23 weeks today :headspin: this past week has flown by :D I cant wait to be 24 weeks.

Congrats to those who are viable and congrats on moving up a box NP :D 

What are we all up to today? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Random :D :D

Aimee- it so nice!!
I was so pleased with my bargins in primark the other day, did I tell you girls?
Probably lol, everything I got came to £20!

3 sleep suits
1 sleeping bag
7 bibs
3 scratch mittens
and a bath towel!

:D

Oooh random not long until your scan :D

I want to buy OH a new phone because, well, he had 2 contracts, the other contract was recommended by the phone company to bring down his bill- apparently, so anyway it wasnt working adn tehy wouldnt let him end it!! SO after much complaing they finally let him cancel it, but he had to add the remaining time on to his orginal contract, so poor OH cant upgrade unitl march 2011 :rofl:
So I want to buy him a nice new phone for xmas lol -as well as one for me LOL xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks H, YAY for 23 weeks :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg girlies you are testing me today, congratulations Hayley! :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

Ok, I am going to do it, on Sunday I will buy 1 piece of clothing I promis (well maybe with my fingers crossed a little) but I will try! 

Forgotten what else I missed, sorry agsin!


----------



## 3 girlies

i just had a cheese topped roll mmmmmmmmmmmmm they are so yummy!
I'm going to asdas tonight, they have maternity clothes & i'm hoping they will have a jacket/coat as its starting to get cold now. I might have to sneak a few bits in the trolley for..........naaa i'm not saying her name yet lol :D


----------



## nervouspains

lol oh go on 3 girlies.... we wont say anything.... lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ha ha ha, i'm worried that everyone will hate it, not that it would make me change my mind. When i told my mil that we had chosen the name Roxie Rose she said " i hate it, its bloody horrible" i was so shocked, most people at least pretend to like it lol


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, we wont judge :)
When I told my mum we are calling the baby max- she said 'Oh thats a dogs name!' and my nan said 'Oh a ginger boy...what a shame' LOL :rofl: Cheers nan! lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Go on 3Girlies, you know you want to! We will judge you the least! Come on, we know your dying to tell someone!

I just put a bump piccie in my journal is anyone wants to see :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

nervouspains said:


> Lol, we wont judge :)
> When I told my mum we are calling the baby max- she said 'Oh thats a dogs name!' and my nan said 'Oh a ginger boy...what a shame' LOL :rofl: Cheers nan! lol xx

:rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

I know! I thought, bloody cheek! lol xx


----------



## randomxx

PC- i wont be on msn nxt week until ive seen an item of clothing you've bought jimmy and i dont mean socks, or hats a proper item

3girlies- tell us tell us tell us, promise we wont say anything i know you want to so go on go on go on please please :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Go on 3 girlies!!!!

I think socks would be great progress for me!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

ok, we are calling her.................

Kenadie Grace

what do you think?


----------



## nervouspains

I love grace as thats my middle name lol.

And I am pronouncing this right, as if it was spelt kennady? :blush:

If so, I think its lovely, and unsual xx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah, thats right, paul wasnt sure at first, he loves grace but wasnt keen on Kenadie but he likes it now!


----------



## randomxx

i really really like it tho i was expecting an R name :blush: but i think its lovely xxx


ive just realised tht tht might sound really horrible me saying tht about the R sorry sorry didn't mean it to be x


----------



## 3 girlies

bet i change my mind now though!


----------



## pinkclaire

:flasher: :flasher: thanks 3 girlies! Ah thats really cute and sooo unusual, where did you hear/see the name? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

randomxx said:


> i really really like it tho i was expecting an R name :blush: but i think its lovely xxx

i liked Ruby but i think i'll steer clear of the R names this time lol


----------



## 3 girlies

i heard it for a boy spelt KENNEDY so i googled the spelling for a girl lol. i wanted a name thats different.


----------



## randomxx

i really do like it its lovely xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I love the name as well its really nice xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks you lot, made me feel much better about it :hugs:

im still not telling anyone else lol


----------



## nervouspains

I love Ruby too, thats the name for my next, well hoping shes a girl lol.

I love the name 3girlies- its really pretty :) xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg NP, I cant believe your thinking about the next one already :haha: I'm struggling to cope with the thought of this one!


----------



## nervouspains

LOL sworry! lol xx


----------



## Caz-x

Hi all,

gosh, am going to have to check back in here far more often just to keep up with all the chatting lol!! 

Pinkclaire,

just noticed you are getting married soon, congratulations!! Are you moving to wherever your OH will be after?

3 Girlies - I love the name.

I don't know what we are having, and that was our choice (we never found out with Kaden either). There was a moment in the 20wk scan when I did say to my Hubby 'shall we ....???' but the m/w said its legs were crossed and she couldnt have told us anyway even if we changed our minds. Am glad about it now in a way. So, am limited on clothing untill its born, whites & creams I think. I kept some of Kadens first vests and sleepsuits back and they are white. My big dilemma atm is the buggy situation, I had kinda decided on the phil & teds just for convenience of size but just read about the babys sticking hands in spokes from underneath etc so that has put me off. I deff need some sort of double as Kaden still likes to be in the pushchair for his little tired legs.


----------



## hayley x

brrr its freezing tonight...time for a hot water bottle me thinks :thumbup:

Aww lovely name 3 girlies :hugs: think we are having Daisy for our little girl :) 

Anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Family day tomorrow as Hubby goes away sunday aft till Fri night. How about you? I see you get married in a few weeks, is everything sorted for it?? How exciting. It's our 3 yr anniversary on Tues, but he won't be here for it :(, for the second yr in a row lol!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey hunny, I am getting married on the 29th of December, Hayley is even sooner!

My OH transfered from the army to Royal Marines in March, so has been based away since with little time at home :cry:. When hes finished his commando training we'll find out where he is going to be based and hopefully move then, we're probably looking at march so will be a busy couple of months!

Oh and I am team yellow as well!


----------



## 3 girlies

i am back from asdas & they didnt have any maternity coats. also ive pulled a muscle at the top of my leg & it hurts when i walk, so not a great shopping trip!


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies you need a :flasher: to cheer you up haha, random is right, these new smilies are good! did you get anything else


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, i didnt get anything else as i was grumpy coz of my leg hurting!

They have such nice stuff in there though.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

After 5 pages i can't remember everything lol

3girlies- i hope your leg feels better..did you get any baby stuff tonight?

Hayley- congrats today for 23 weeks!! Think it's you? sorry bloody brain lol
Hot water bottle?? I still have my window wide open at night..poor hubby has to go to bed with 3 layers on lol

3 girlies- What a gorgeous name!!! I love it!! Am the same as you though am not telling anyone Kellan's name till he's born then it's too late for them to try and change my mind like last time.

Went shopping today and got 

Bibs 2 tops and 2 trousers out of primark

2 pairs of trousers from mothercare 
got my pads and breast pads for my hospital bag

Found mothercare is really expensive..am used to bargain hunting lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

3girls.. i love the name.... :) no one really liked the name Paris at the time, but she gets complimented now on how lovely it is

im looking for a winter coat aswell!! everything just makes me look huge tho, im used to tight fitted coats, 

went in mothercare and got my friends lil girl due very soon, a lovely dress with tights, some of the stuff in there is rather expensive... think im getting to addicted to ebay haha

My dad is taking Paris to see my bro in birmingham for the weekend, im going to really miss her, iv not seen my bro for ages and really wanted to go, but i cant seem to travel that far without feeling sick in the car, and it takes about 3 hours to get there

Im shattered, think im going to hit the hay xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Hayley. i love the name Daisy :thumbup:

bw, all the coats ive tried on seem huge, i dont want to look really pregnant in it if that makes sense. I'm going to try next, they have some nice ones so going to try some of them on. x


----------



## sparkle_bump

Hey ladies it's been a while!

3 girlies that's a nice name, I love Grace, I wanted Grace for my little one if it was gonna be a girl but OH isn't keen.

I got a black mac style jacket from New Look a couple of months ago for £10 before I had the bump, but I got it the next size up from my usual size and can fit into it now. It's good because when I button it up I look a lot less pregnant, it holds in nicely at the sides to give a good shape rather than the usual tent look. lol 

Maybe they've still got some or at least something similar


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies, think im coming down with a cold... went to the baby show yesterday and had to come home early because i felt all faint!! 

hope you have all had a brill weekend! x


----------



## hayley x

Heyy ladies :) am I pleased to see less chat, didnt take as long to catch up lol. Hope your feeling better soon BW :hugs: what was the baby show like? I really wanted to go but we have no money :( and I just know there will be too much temptation, lol.

Went to church this morning, had our first lot of BANNS read :happydance: feels to real now :D Was the first time we went into the church since Alex's funeral, it was a little sad but we sat in completely different places so it helped.

BW - nearly 99 days to go for you, thats nothing at all, the time is just flying isnt it :D

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

It was great. so many bargins.. but we didnt really have the money to buy much :( i could have got 3 prams there and then... at the prices they were lol 

Sometimes it feels its going quickly.. then other times it dont... at the min it feels like iv been 20 odd weeks for ages!! i think once we are in november it will seem more real... and we defo wont have long to go then xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone x how you feeling now bw?

I went to the show today. I bought loads of stuff including my first outfit are you all proud? It's so cute. I also got my pram and car seat, a sling for when I am at home, some lovely towels and blankets and a few other pics. My
mum came we both had a lovely time. 

Just dropped OH back at work, never gets easier :cry:

hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

Glad you managed to get quiet a few bits Claire

Im shattered, woke up at 3 couldnt get back to sleep then fell alseep at 6:30 and was up by quarter past 7 to get paris ready for school... i need some more sleeep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all. Wow i just noticed you two only got just over 2 weeks till the 3rd trimester!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for reminding me Aimee! I am bypassing that forum, its too scary hehe.


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies!

I forgot my new phone at home :growlmad: and then I didnt have enough time to turn around as I nedeed to get petrol, so I am not a happy :pink: girl this morning lol.

Oooh 3rd trimester!

Is anyone doing anything for halloween?
Theres a big field were we live and they are doing a firework display, fancy dress compition, bbq etc, should be fun, im rather looking forward to it :crib: lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OHs family are coming down to stay that weekend so going to take his little brother and sister and my little sister out, will be really fun! They have a carnival on that night where my mum lives with a fairground etc so hopefully they'll enjoy it!

Ignore 3rd tri with me come on lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

Im taking Paris trick or treating, then going to a halloween party! im not really a drinker but i do miss going out and having the odd voddy ! 

Ah i cant wait to be in 3rd Tri- bring it on lol

4D SCAN is next friday wahoooooooooooooooooooooo x


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo looking forward to seeing your pics bw!
im going to be 29 weeks when I have mine, do you think I am leaving it a bit to late now? :blush: lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i cant wait to see your scan pics bw, you havent got long to wait :)

i have been craving cheese topped baguettes, just had one & it was soooo yummy, i'm quite full up now though!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i'll be 29 weeks when i have mine


----------



## AimeeM

I am taking Kayden trick or treating on halloween, he keeps asking for a glow in the dark skeleton costume so i need to get that this week.

I was just reading another thread about breast feeding. Who is going to do it and how do you feel about doing it in public? I did it for a bit last time and will this time but i didn't do it in public as i felt very uncomfortable which i didn't think i would.
My MIL came yesterday and she was trying to talk me out of doing it!! She said she never did any of hers and doesn't see the point. I do see the point at first when they are getting the good stuff so i told her i will be doing it for a month or so providing i can.


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent breast fed before, mainly because of an operation i had when i was younger. I am not sure if i will try this time, dont know if i want to or not :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

My scan is on saturday! Bring it on! 

I am going to breastfeed, I am really lucky that OH, Mother and MIL all want me to do it, and obviously I want to so hopefully I should get support. Both my mum and MIL didnt do it all that long ago, we both have 3 year old sisters, so they will be great for getting help! I am not sure about breast feeding in public I will have to see how I feel. I wouldnt think anything of doing it somewhere where there is lots of mums but not sure about general public! Although if its between my baby getting fed or not I know which I will chose lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Im going to breast feed as well, well thats my intention. OH is all for it too.
I want to get one of those cover slings from mothercare though, I think it will make me feel less concious when out in public, incase I need to breast feed.
When I told a friend I would bf in public, she looked horrified! 
I think I am only going to bf for about 2-3 months at the most though, as I want no leakage or milk smell breasts for my wedding in the oct lol.
Plus I think after that time, it will be nice for oh to bottle feed baby for a little while before i wean him.

I had a dream last night that i was breast feeding him though, but no milk was coming out!
I think its from when my friend said she couldnt produce enough milk and so couldnt bf, and she got really down and depressed aobut it, so she told me not to put too much pressure on myself to bf, so thats how im trying to think xxx


----------



## AimeeM

It seems my DH's family are against it for some reason but i don't know why. I know hubby wants to help with the feeds so i see that point but why his mum is against it im not sure. I think i might just express in to bottles or do bottle and breast for a while. I will do at least 2 weeks feeding my self though.

My friend breast fed her little girl for 18 months as she couldn't take a bottle. She didn't breast feed this time incase the same thing happened, she got really depressed last time as she couldn't go out an have a drink and she was really tied down.


----------



## pinkclaire

No way I am breast feeding for 18 months! I will try for three lol, thats what I am aiming myself for!

You can always combination between both formula and breast if you dont produce enough, a lot of women do that? Better than not at all. 

NP I bought sling on sunday at the show, its a brilliant one, I looked round all the places and that was the best by far, it costs me £30 I'll try and find out who it was from, I cant remember off the top of my head!


----------



## Beautywithin

Still undecided about whether to breastfeed, Paris didnt take it to at all, and it was painfull. 

Well i wasnt sure if i was having my 4D scan to early.. but when i rang up to make the appointment he told me. 26 weeks i will still get some lovely pics, but it seems a lot wait till 28 weeks? dont think i could wait much longer lol

x


----------



## pinkclaire

I was told 26 weeks was the optimum because the baby still has room to move around and get lovely pics xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv seen some lovely pics when people have had there scans done at 24/25 weeks.... cant believe tho after the 4d scan thats the last time ill get to see him till he is here x


----------



## pinkclaire

Cor thats a scary thought! I have one at 36 weeks to check placenta, and hopefully I will have my married name by then so will try get a piccie with my married name on if I can! hehe


----------



## Beautywithin

How you finding the wedding planning Claire? id be pulling my hair out by now with all the stress lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok now I have sorted the venue thanks BW! I am sure there will be something else soon to stress me out! Its keeping my mind off OH being away which is good, something to concentrate on, finding it really hard now I am getting bigger him being away, but hopefully will be better once I am on Mat leave and not out of the house most of the day.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks PC that would be great :)

Aimee- my intention was to express but now im going to try and bf, maybe for a couple of months, then express? but i think whats the point of spending £80 on a pump if il only use it for a couple of months :shrug:

BW- love the new halloween piccy of Paris :D xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and still no movements!
Im going to see the mw at the drop in clinic next tues eve if still nothing, il be 23+6 then so im sure they will scan me or something? xx


----------



## AimeeM

I couldn't express with Kayden, he could feed but i couldn't get it to come out lol! So i switched him on to the bottle as he was so hungry, in between i did a both.
My friend got a breast pump for £25. Maybe the more expensive ones are better. The one i couldn't do was an avant hand pump thing.

I think they will scan you if you still feeling nothing.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Ooo can't wait to see your piccies ladies..am still working on hubby..think he's gonna get one for my christmas 

Halloween is a toughy in my house..Alex is terrified of everything. He doesn't like people with painted faces, doesn't like santa never has. We were in Asda the other day and he picked out a transformer outfit so a walk in the right direction lol I get a little sad at christmas cuz everyones kids go to see santa etc and Alex is terrified..this is his 4th christmas and every year has screamed his head off. He likes the idea of santa but won't sit on his lap so might try again this year and see how it goes fingers crossed lol

My consultant appointment for my section is booked for january 8th cuz wasn't sure if i was gonna have a section or vbac but cuz of spd etc have decided to have a section. So was thinking 2 weeks isn't enough to get mil to get holidays organised etc so have called to change it and it's changed to 4th of december so will hopefully have my date for my section before christmas wooo hooo and i get a scan..made my day that lol

How was everyone's weekend? mine was quite quiet..just worked. Going to see mmy aunt and cousins tomorrow and do a big shop at asda tomorrow night..might try and do a bit of christmas shopping too to get it out the way xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo about the breastfeeding did it with alex for a few days but changed to bottles before i left hospital but gonna try for 6 months with Kellan. I bought an avent electric pump so going to express sometimes so daddy can get up through the night and so i can have a few nights out xx


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies

i bow down to all of you who are breastfeeding for some reason i just cant do it i dont know what it is but everytime i get asked if im going to NO! comes out my mouth before ive even thought it lol!

MS- are you going to the linwood one for your shop you know its soooooooooo much better than govan lol

ive got my 20week scan 2mz and this is the last time im going to see my little man as OH is freaked out by 3d/4d scans :growlmad:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh MS cant wait until you have a date!

LOL bless him! I was in asda last year and I remember there was this baby, prob about 10 months and was there in the trolley with his mum & her mate and his mum put this scary mask on and just turned and made a frighting noise LOL poor kid! Started crying in histerics :rofl: :rofl: It was so funny!

And last night we had teh washing dryer line holder thingy lol sorry in the lounge and our little dog went underneath it to get his toy, he looked a bit wary to go and get it and as he went in, LOL, OH did a really loud barking noise lol and our poor dog, lol im laughing thinking about it, his head went one way, his a*s another lololol it was SO SO funny lol :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hahaha NP..that's a wee shame lol

Hubby is going to the rangers game so just gonna park there and do my shopping while he's watching them lose  i like the linwood alot better but means we can get back for last ferry at 10:30 xx


----------



## randomxx

your going to spend 2hrs in asda?? or are you going to go into babies'r'us?? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I found that sling its https://www.hippychick.com/index.cf.../product_id/634/subject/baby_sense_baby_sling

you can put the baby in quite a few positions rather than just whats shown. I paid £30 for it! I really liked it at the show, def the best one I saw!


----------



## mummysuzie22

2 hours in asda..need to do a big shop lol was in babies r us the other day and and got a few things but murder taking Alex in there all i get is i want that i want that buy me that..pretty pretty pretty please mummy with the long fluttering eye lashes so ends up costing me a fortune cuz i can't say no lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol.

Thanks PC il have a look :) xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah my OH is a bit like that when we go in there he always wants something hes such a big kid at heart lol he never gets anything tho lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol my hubby was looking at all the transformer stuff then i reminded him he's 27 lol xx


----------



## randomxx

OH MY GOD! my mother just text me saying that she's sorted saturday nights out for when my little man's here! here's the text:

weve sorted saturdays if you go out. Granny gets boy sat afternoon, keep him overnight, in morning he goes to my aunts and i go to bingo then mummy gets him when she's ready! 

my mum and aunt are off their head lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I love transformers! If I have a boy me and OH will be a nightmare cos we are such big kids! my friend has a little boy and I love playing with all his toys (with him I have to add!) she thinks I am a weirdo cos I know all their names lol. :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

thats funny random! At least you know you can go out lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

mine is 26 and looks at the transformers stuff i have to remind him he's not a child and is actually going to be a dad, so his excuse now is that he needs to look at these things for his son lol no no you dont he's got a long time before my LO will be playing with any toys lol he's got almost 2years lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol..take them up on it random! My mil takes Alex every saturday day and over night and it's brilliant..gives you time to yourself and to get together with your friends and keep your sanity! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Gosh this website is pissing me off today, seems like there are some nasty people about today! I don't know why it bothers me but i would like to see them people face to face!!

Sorry, mini rant!


----------



## 3 girlies

whos pissed you off? theres lots of mean people on here but thankfully most are nice. :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

i know i really should but i get a feeling im not going to get any peace from my mother lol she's obsessed with babies lol!

Aimee whos pissing you off? hope its not any of us lovebugs lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i am being so lazy today, i have hardly moved off the sofa lol, Roxie is enjoying the cuddles so thats my excuse :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Aimee let us in on the gossip lol. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol random..i know what you mean mil was a bit like that..gotten a bit better now lol

When's everyone gonna pack their hospital bag? Are you buying a new one? Am gonna pack mine after Alex's birthday in November. xx


----------



## AimeeM

No it is not any of the bugs! Well i left a post about breastfeeding saying how i prefer it when it is more discreet in public, as i did and will do then i am getting called ignorant and pathetic etc. She asked what peoples opinion was on BF in public and i said basically (long to short version) fine but i prefer people to be a bit less obvious in certain situations!


----------



## 3 girlies

i actually think alot of people feel the same as you but dont have the guts to say it! We were in a resturant a few months back & a lady on the table next to us started breastfeeding her baby in full view of everyone, nipple & all!! It just made us feel uncomfortable, i think in some situations people only breast feed openly to cause a reaction. Try not to get dragged into a debate on here as alot of the times it gets out of hand, stupid really, they ask for opinions but they dont like it if it differs from their own opinion :shrug:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls :D xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi hayley, hope you are ok!! :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Hayleyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *waves* x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol my oh is the same! We were in the childrens shop on Sat and I bought a doll- my dog was interiged with it!
hope hes not too all over it when max is really here lol.
Anyhoo he wanted all the lego, and the new games, the hulk fists and a guitar, which was just the little handle, did you see the one on the apprentice? it was like that LOL

LOL random- at least tehy are planning ahead.
Iv told all my family then when LO is born, I want the first day or 2 with just oh and me, no visitors until I feel a bit more settled.

MS- OH wants to buy a new bag for me to keep as the hospital bag :)
I was thinking about getting a hand luggage sized one, do you think that will be big enough?

Aimee- I know, i feel the same.
I think BF is great, but you dont have to get your mamma wabs out in front of everyone :rofl: I am having a sling, for me more because il feel concious, plus I dont want other people seeing my t*ts lol and I dont think OH would appriciate it either!

:hi: hayley 

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I said i wouldnt buy one, but i really want a blue yummy mummy bag now x


----------



## 3 girlies

mamma wabs :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Hayley :)

Callie :rofl: hehe!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol!

I made the same comment on the thread, but thought I wouldnt say wabs as il probably get slated for not calling them breasts or something lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

:D hope your all ok :)

I want a yummy mummy bag too, keep asking OH for one for xmas, but I gotta be nice :flower:

I tried my dress on yesterday its lovely my bump looks really big in it, and I still have 4 weeks growth too :dohh:

What have we all been up to? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Hayley! Cant wait to see your wedding photos! 

I just commented in it as well Aimee, why ask for opinions if you dont want to listen!


----------



## MiissDior

*


Oh i didnt notice tis thread before 

Expecting a Miracle after stillbirth at 42wk a 2 m/c @12wk+6wks

edd 18th Feb 2010 
Team :Blue: 

fingers crossed baby will be here at 37-38weeks 
(end Jan - beginning feb) by section..

x*


----------



## hayley x

:hi: miissdior pleased to see you over here, see your having a 4d scan soon :D cant wait to see pics :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi miissdior!

Thanks girlies :D Funny thing was that i never said i was against it, i am all for it obviously i did it myself and am going to again lol. Hormones raging eh....


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Miis Dior congrats on the LO! You sound like a very brave mummy to me xx

Most people are agreeing with you now Aimee lol. Theres no way Im flopping my boobies out for everyone to see :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Miiss dior :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I agree with you Aimee..i'll be expressing for when i'm going out and only breastfeeding at home..don't feel comfortable with it in public.

Random- i would say that's probably big enough..although remember you'll need to take a pack of nappies and pack of pads etc with you so you might want to go a little bigger..am getting one that you would take with you on holiday..you might need a few changes of clothes if for some reason you might need to stay in for a few days and of you get any presents from visitors etc 

Hi missdior and congratulations..think we're the only 2 lovebugs getting a section nice to have someone else in the same boat  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol that waas me, thanks MS.

So a bit smaller thena suitcase :blush:
are you allowed one that big? lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I will be if my placenta hasnt moved :-(


----------



## AimeeM

pinkclaire said:


> I will be if my placenta hasnt moved :-(

Me too, sometimes i think i would prefer this way...


----------



## 3 girlies

ms, i just read your thread about the rainforest toys, my sister gave us the rectangle gym, its hardly been used & still in the box, if i find a nice girly one in the next few days then i will be selling that one, as long as she doesnt notice lol!! so shall i let you know or have you got it already?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry Aimee lol silly brain

Last time i had one that big and it was fine but hubby uses it for football now so gotta buy another one. A travel hold all like you would take on holiday is fine unless you want to take 2 smaller ones one for labour and one for afterwards? Or one for baby and one for you? Cuz am staying in for 5 days i need a big one but 2 smaller ones would be ok then after the birth your hubby could take the labour one away and bring you your after birth one?

Will be what pc if your placenta hasn't moved? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Def let me know 3 girlies..that would be brilliant..i love that theme so getting everything in it cuz i plan on having one more after this one and they will all get used again. Just some of the prices are really high so would be awesome if i could get some of them 2nd hand.xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i know, my sister paid £40 for it a few months back & her little boy (jay) didnt like laying on the floor so he didnt really use it. I will let you know by the weekend x


----------



## mummysuzie22

No rush..i wouldn't be buying one till january anyway xx


----------



## 3 girlies

is everyone still meeting up to do xmas shopping?
i asked paul about it & he said he would book a travel inn & drive so i could come :)


----------



## AimeeM

3g's did you go for the blue or pink pram?


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> Will be what pc if your placenta hasn't moved? xx


I will be having a c-section. In someways it would be better because of OHs job, would be good to know when LO is arriving so he can be there. His last two weeks of training are pretty intense, including a 30 mile hike! Knowing my luck I'll be in labour when he is in the field and I cant get hold of him. The commando tests are what all the training builds up to.

if anyone is interested and doesnt know about the Royal Marines and what they have to do to pass have a look here https://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/royalmarines/training-fitness/royal-marines-training-course/week-31/.

I was very surprised when I first found out what a fit OH I have. No wonder I wanted to marry him hehe.


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol pc..i would take a section over a normal birth anyday!! You could maybe talk to your midwife about this and see what she says? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i didnt realise you were having a c-section Claire, when do you find out the date your going in? x


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies said:


> is everyone still meeting up to do xmas shopping?
> i asked paul about it & he said he would book a travel inn & drive so i could come :)

I would love to! We need to set a definate time and date xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i got the purple pushchair (orchid) its lovely, i keep getting stopped when i go shopping from people saying they love the colour.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Think pc meant if her placenta doesn't move she will be having one? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> Ah i didnt realise you were having a c-section Claire, when do you find out the date your going in? x


Its not definate, depends on whether it moves, same as Aimee and a few other bugs! I have a scan at 36 weeks to check, I am going to ask at my scan on saturday as well.


----------



## 3 girlies

pinkclaire said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> is everyone still meeting up to do xmas shopping?
> i asked paul about it & he said he would book a travel inn & drive so i could come :)
> 
> I would love to! We need to set a definate time and date xxClick to expand...

i'm pleased that paul said he would drive, it would be a long way to drive on my on & by then i'll be loads bigger :)
is anyone else bring their oh's?


----------



## nervouspains

Me too! Are we atill doing the meet up? I hope so! :)
Plus if we booked a travel lodge about a month in advance, rooms are only around £12 depending where we stayed? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Me 3 girlies- OH would be coming :) xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

When and where are yous meeting up? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh goody you can all meet my little girlies too :)


----------



## pinkclaire

It would be good if we could meet somewhere around yorkshire, I am very skint with wedding plans etc and OH wont be able to come due to work so at least then I can stay at MIL. Thats still a good 4 hour drive for me lol.


----------



## randomxx

me and OH were talking about going away for a weekend so i'd probably be able to convince him suppose it just depends when and where? x


----------



## nervouspains

Im the same as PC, I live around 4 hour drive from there.

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

im in essex so im far away too so id need to stay over in a travel lodge for sure!


----------



## AimeeM

I love the purple on it is such a nice rich colour! Yorkshire is good for me lol!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I think a lot of us are south, then theres Aimee yorkshire, and Random and MS in a completely different country lol. I was thinking Yorkshire is probably about half way for most of us apart from Aimee who is just lucky lol. Let me know if I have missed anyone!


----------



## randomxx

yorkshire it seems to be then! now all we have to decide is when? x


----------



## AimeeM

I know i am in the middle really.

Just nearly sliced the top of my thumb off on a can of tuna while making tea. I think someone is trying to tell me i am eating a little bit too much tuna. Thought it would need stitching but it isn't quite that bad :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Anytime after 17th of November is good with me


----------



## nervouspains

Ouch Aimee.
Me too. My 4D scan is on the 28th Nov, and then the next weekend 5th Dec its my work xmas party.
So they are they only 2 dates I cant do xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I won't be able to come ladies cuz i can't walk much and on crutches but i want to see loads of pics and will def come to the next one  xx


----------



## randomxx

was just thinking if we got numbers for how many of us are going one of us (not me bcz im crap at it) could phone up the travellodge and see if they would be willing to give us a discount not as a block booking as obv we are all paying seperately but you get what i mean


----------



## nervouspains

Thats a good point random.
Well you can def count me in :) xx


----------



## AimeeM

Where abouts are you thinking then? A a weekend?


----------



## randomxx

a weekend is better for me and OH with work and stuff! we could see how many of us are going then mibe arrange for us to check-in on the sat morning then do a bit of shopping and we could all meet up for dinner that way we can all chat over our favourite thing FOOD lol tho tht all depends on how many of us are going lol and who's bringing OH's and kids! not sure there would be a big enough restaurant lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol it would be just moi & OH and my fat belly lololol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Don't think hubby will be coming as he has started his new job and does a day a weekend or up to all weekend :( Not happy about it at all but a job is a job.


----------



## 3 girlies

mmmm food lol!!!
well i dont mind what we do, but will have to bring my girls as my sister who works in thorntons will not have any time of in december & shes the only one who will have them :(


----------



## 3 girlies

unless its just us lot then paul can have them while i stuff my face lol


----------



## pinkclaire

It will be just me and bump I expect so you better all be nice to me lol! Outcast over here :wave: hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

pinkclaire said:


> It will be just me and bump I expect so you better all be nice to me lol! Outcast over here :wave: hehe

i dont mind ditching my hubby for the afternoon :rofl: as long as he gives me the bank cards im happy lol :D


----------



## pinkclaire

That is soo true 3 girlies! He'd probably be a grump anyway (my OH that is lol) although I think he thinks I have imaginary friends when I talk about you lot, it might make him realise I am not going mad :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

Lol maybe we could ditch our OH's when we first meet if they are coming?
If we are going to have a drink & hit the shops?
Then in the evening we could all go out for a meal?
My poor OH wont know what to do with himself lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

I will catch up in the morning ladies, hopefully we will have something arranged lol xx


----------



## randomxx

just spoke to OH and he says he's not sure (his words were its a bit strange meeting up with a bunch of strangers) lol fair enough he doesn't know you all but i do lol! He still wonders if everyone i talk to on this is female or if theres a fat man in amongst us pretending to be a pregnant lady lol! 

i shall convince him lol! just need a date????


----------



## 3 girlies

im off to bid on ebay lol, if i come back grumpy then that means i didnt win it lol!!


----------



## AimeeM

Lol my hubby said that too, not just now but when i have text people he says how do you know who you are texting!


----------



## pinkclaire

I would have real trouble convincing my OH to come meet a whole load of pregnant women, I can just imagine him saying one is bad enough to put up with let alone a room full hehe.


----------



## pinkclaire

Am I fat the man random?


----------



## randomxx

yeah its normally claire thats the big fat man lol when i text her! i could persuade OH by telling him that he can go to the pub for the afternoon while we go shopping he's not allowed to drink as of next monday when im 20weeks! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies *Yawn* it depends when your all arranging to meet, i can only really do the end of months.. seeing as that is when OH gets paid!! 

Random you got me thinking all sorts now lol..... :rofl:



https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/fat-man-at-computer.jpg


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi bw xx I can assure you random I do not look like that! I may of put a bit of weight on but I'm not quite there yet! Oh and if I had male reproductive organs I wouldn't feel the need to winge so much about pregnancy lol


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

Im no man! Lol, at least, I hope not lololol.

Lol my OH knows one of my buddys, Susan_1981 as we met up in Bluewater in April lol.

BW- :rofl: AHAHAHAHAHA 

I can meet PC when im near her home town in 3 weeks! lol and BW- I live about an hr drive from her so we can meet up whenever she wants, if she wants :blush: lol
And Aimee- I got my dog from Wakefield, I want another, maybe a trip up North is needed, actually lol im going to visit my other buddy maybethistime in a few months as going to her daughters christening :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning!

LOOOOL bw!! Hehe, *shudder* :rofl:

Callie Wakefield is only a 15 min drive away from me. Gosh that was a long way to come for you dog, was it a really good breeder? When are you planning on getting another one? Gosh a baby and a puppy your good.
This kitten is driving me crazy he is the most playful kitten i have ever known. My hands and arms are like a scratch Post as his little kitten claws are like razors :(


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I went last Feb, how random when thats when we are all due this year lol.
It was this really nice lady, who breed her female dog, only the once though and we got our little pooch from her. She kept one of the girl puppys so if she breeds her then we will def get another one as we just love the one we have now, even if he is a little rascal lol.

oh :( this is why I want another little dog- to be company and so i dont ahve to play with him every night. Thats why I drop him round my mums in the day to play with her dog, then all he does when we get home is sleep and doesnt even acknowledge us lol.

On another note lol YAY my wedding invites came in the post yesterday! Whooo! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey on the wedding invites :D where did you get them from?

How was your other dog to train? I know it can be very hard and with a baby too, gosh i don't think i would manage lol!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay lol thanks Ams, I ordered them from vista print, Only £30 for 33 day and 44 night invites, and a free personalised pen! lol
and free delivary as they took 3 weeks to come, but that was ok as dont need them until next July :rofl: I just want to get prepared so I dont have too much to do next year when baby is here :)

Lol well, because I am out in the day, and unless he is at my mums i cant go home to see him, so he still has puppy pads in the house that he goes and does his business on lol, they are in the kitchen with his bed so once baby is here I will have to take him out more, but il still keep the pads for him as they are handy for lazy people liek me lol, I will just need to made sure that i have a stair gate there lol xx


----------



## randomxx

BW- your hilarious thts exactly what i think claire looks like i bet he only whinges about pregnancy as his wife is pregnant :winkwink:


i got my puppy from s****horpe and she was toilet trained in 2 weeks im still trying to convince OH to get another one lol as she is no trouble what so ever, and is great with kids! 


scan today, scan today, scan today :happydance: last time i get to see my boy until he's actually here xx


----------



## nervouspains

ooooh random!! what tiem is it :D???

Wow 2 weeks? I wish this naughty boy was lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck random! Get the piccies on a bit quicker this time lol xxx

Oh I cant even find my winky let alone my wife get pregnant :haha:


----------



## randomxx

we had a cage for her and dogs wont do their buisness where they sleep even now she loves her cage and goes away for sleeps in it even when we are at home and she can run about its like her own personal room! 

claire your one of those weird men that fantasise about us pregnant women your not going to find a pregnant gf on lovebugs im afraid as we are all spoken for :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

Random & Claire :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

We are here 5-7days a week to entertain please visit frequently for your daily dose of fat man humour!!! :kiss:


----------



## AimeeM

:rofl: :D

Random good luck for you scan today!


----------



## randomxx

thank you its at 2.10 i cant wait tho im hoping my bloody clothes get delivered before then just so i have something new to wear hehe xx


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> claire your one of those weird men that fantasise about us pregnant women your not going to find a pregnant gf on lovebugs im afraid as we are all spoken for :haha:

Damn it, I thought I was going to convert you all and brain wash you at the meet that I am really a beautiful pregnant lady (if I do say so myself :haha:)

I am sure one of you lovely ladies would love to leave your partners for moi?
 



Attached Files:







fat.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## randomxx

oh god your tempting me now! that pic is making me :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

If you come free with a big mac then yes :)


----------



## randomxx

hey fat man what you think of me????
 



Attached Files:







ugly.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Beautywithin

:rofl: nice teeth


----------



## nervouspains

LOL almost as nice looking as BW's ex's pic on her fb profile :rofl: lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG I am so turned on now random, we seriously need to hook up! Oh and BW, I will throw in what ever you like young lady :winkwink:


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh yeh i havent shared have i.. this is my ex.. Obviously paris didnt get his looks 

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/untitled-2.jpg



He has a older brother if anyone is interested :D


----------



## randomxx

travellodge fatman travellodge you and me tho think we might need a kingsize bed :winkwink:


----------



## nervouspains

BW :rofl: LOLOLOLOL


----------



## randomxx

ooooooh BW your ex is HOT!!!!! my teeth would fit in the gap between his mmmmmm!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

BW you have very high standards lol.


----------



## Beautywithin

:rofl:


----------



## randomxx

well ladies im going offline now scans at 2.10 and im leaving the house at 1.30 however im not dressed and haven't done my make-up so gotta shoot just now probs wont be back on for another couple of hours so update you all then xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Good Luck xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck hun cant wait for photos xxx


----------



## blackrose

Good luck random ! , How's everyone ?


----------



## nervouspains

Cant wait random! Ooooh you will be getting scanned now!! lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I just realised Im 25 weeks today! AHHHHHH 2 weeks until 3rd tri. All the fat man talk got me distracted hehe.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oooh Claire! i didnt even notice :blush: lol
Wow congrats!! Only 2 weeks! Iv got another 5 to go lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay Claire. all the excitement of seeing my ex.. made you forget eh? 

x


----------



## nervouspains

LOL @ BW's comment.

Well BW, you cant blame her really, hes a looker ;) :rofl: x


----------



## Beautywithin

I no, and to think that git broke my heart!! x


----------



## pinkclaire

I definately got too excited this morning! I still find it hard to imagine me as a mum with a lil baby! Although Jimmys been kicking me all day as per usual just in case I forget he/shes there!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I had 2 big bubble sensations earlier and felt excited, and then a little while later.. I realised it was just poppy pant pains :blush: :rofl: 

Anyone heard from random yet? im logging off at 5.30 lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Poppy Pants :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I've heard from her, not sure I can update but what the hell lol. Everything went fine I am sure she will tell you more later xx


----------



## nervouspains

Well I didnt want to say farty ars lololol :rofl:

Yay thanks Claire :D 
and double yay thats all great with random!

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

When is it your speaking to your midwife if you cant feel LO? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Il leave it until next Tues now so thats 24 weeks xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I long for a night where I can sleep with out Jimmy waking me up!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh congrats claire on 25 weeks!! I'm jealous i wish i was in the 3rd tri now!

You lot are mad hehe!


----------



## samzi

Viable on sunday :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: ladies, my again, all I seem to do now is pop on say hi and there be no one online so thats it until the next day :haha:

I went town today and bought our girlie the most adorable snowsuit its furry white with 3 pink bows down the front :cloud9:

Tomorrows Alex's inquest :cry: I'm really not looking forward to it, not sure how I feel going with a pregnant bump cause they might think I never wanted him anyway if I'm pregnant this soon :cry:

Hope everyone had good days. Glad randoms scan went well and congrats on 25 weeks Claire :thumbup: I cant wait til friday to be viable, then countdown to 99 days then 3rd tri, the time will just fly :D

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Aimee. 

Oh Hayley good luck for tomorrow hun. Your allowed to have more children be proud of your bump. I hope you are ok which is a silly thing to say really as I know it will be awful for you. 

On another note the clothes sound lovely! Show us a pic xx


----------



## hayley x

I'll be pleased when its over cause then Alex really will be at rest, everything will be over, all the police things sorted and we can finally get his death certificate. OH said why does he need a death certificate and I shouted CAUSE HE'S DEAD then burst out crying - silly question and silly answer :dohh: We will release a balloon for him tomorrow to mark the end and the start of his 'freedom'

The snowsuit is lovely, I'll take some piccies tomorrow of what I have and add them, I have quite a lot for her now :happydance: 

Still sooooo much to get though :dohh: why did I get all of Alex's things in blue and not neutral :haha:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

oh oh and I finally have my 4d scan booked... 23rd Nov at 10 am :happydance: I will be 28+3 xxx - yours is soon isnt it? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

will be thinking of you tomorrow Hayley. :hugs:

my 4d scan is the 22nd november at 10am, i will be 29+2 (i think) cant believe we will all be in 3rd tri soon :shock:

we just had Reese's parents evening, shes doing so well, im very proud of her. :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah hayley I would of said the same thing I am sure, men always ask silly questions!

Will be lovely to see your snowsuit, at least if you ever have another one you have clothes for each! That's the way to to think of it hehe

my scan is on Saturday I can't wait and OH is def home, yey will be great for him to come to it. 

3 girlies, hello! I can't imagine going to parents evenings! Lol xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: I cant wait to see your pictures :D will you find out the sex at this scan?? :haha: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I don't know, part of me wants to know, but yet we've come this far without finding out and I am very stubborn lol. Not knowing is helping me control my spending though which is good with the upcoming wedding lol. Yours soon hayley! So exciting xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning girls!

Samzi- Whooo for Sunday! :D

:hi: Hayley, I was thinking about you last night!
Photos of the snowsuit requested please! :D
Oh hun dont feel like that :hugs: of course they wont think that, what happend was a terrible terrible incident :hugs: :cry:
Yay for your 4D scan :happydance: Mine is on the 28th! Oh I am always last lol

Whoooo im 23 weeks today! Only 1 more week until im viable! Ooooh I am excited lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

yay for 23 weeks callie.

Anyone see eastenders last night? lol ah it cracked me up. heather made it look pretty easy and quick... i bloody wish it was... 

x


----------



## nervouspains

LOL yea I did, I thought hmm lokos easy?
Did you see Hayleys FB status? Oh and I were laughing lol, and one of my other friends, her 1 1/2 year old son was laughing at Heather lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh i saw hayleys status lol

Paris kept saying mum is the baby coming out of her bum... and why is she screaming! then she said can i be in the room when you have Adam, 

x


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies

sorry i didn't get on to update you, im glad claire did! so all my little mans measurements seem to be fine, and he's definately a boy was busy fiddling with his bits lol and she couldn't really get a good pic as his leg was up covering his face he was all curled up! 

so the pics below pretty obvious ones a foot and the other one is a face shot the only pic she managed to get of his face (not sure if you all will be abe to make it out) 

i missed easties last night unfortunately! 

Callie- :bodyb::yipee::bodyb:on being 23 weeks :yipee::bodyb::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







Image0153.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









Image0154.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad everything went well random x


----------



## 3 girlies

great pics Random xx


----------



## nervouspains

BW- Lol! Oooh Paris is intriged! lol

Great pics random- look at his ickle foot :D awww xxx


----------



## randomxx

thanks NP i know i love the foot pic!

i am waiting on my delivery of mat clothes i orderded £99 worth from asos.com and i thought they would be here yesterday however they sat in the depot an 1hr away from here! today they were loaded onto the van at 8.30 and still aren't here i have to leave for work in an hour so theres going to be nooone home grrrrrrrr!!!!

sorry just needed to rant


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh piccies random, what stuff did you order ? x


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm having this bunk bed made (well i hope i am just got to get a quote from a carpenter we know :) )
what do you think? do you reckon they will be safe enough? Im a bit paranoid about them falling down a ladder so i like the stairs on this one...
 



Attached Files:







stairway_bunk_beds.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkclaire

Love the piccies random!

Wahoo np on 23 weeks!
I watched eastenders it was rediculous lol, I'm going to sing britney songs when u give birth lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Are you still going on about those bloody clothes random!

Love the bunk beds, me and my sis had bunk beds from 6 we were fine, how old are your two? Xx


----------



## randomxx

i think that bunk bed is lovely 3girlies and i love the stairs on it it looks very safe and sturdy!

god i dont have pics i got a navy cardigan £35, a beige/stone tunic dress £25, leggings £12 then just some vest tops and tops ranging between £2 and £10 x


----------



## 3 girlies

well Roxie is nearly 2 so shes the one im worried about, Reese will be fine, Roxie will be in the bottom bunk but the temptation is there for her to climb up lol


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks PC :D

Yes piccys random!!

3girlies- I lve it, and love the idea of the stairs to the top bunk :thumbup:

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i wish they sold them here though, why does america have all the nice things!!


----------



## pinkclaire

3 girlies said:


> well Roxie is nearly 2 so shes the one im worried about, Reese will be fine, Roxie will be in the bottom bunk but the temptation is there for her to climb up lol


How is Roxie on the stairs at home? Can you trust her to go up and down there? They dont look particularly steep or anything, if she can negotiate your stairs I would say shes fine. Teach her how to go up and down them when you first get it so she knows. 

Thats just my opinion though and I dont even have kids lol, just going from experience from my mums and all her kids from childminding lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo I just had the bubble sensation again- and I havent popped off yet :rofl:
lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

Random- brilliant pics! I love the foot one.

3girlies- i got Alex a camper bed think thats what it's called? Got a table and drawers and shelves underneath then stairs going up to it comes to my chest and he was 2 and he loves it just showed him how to go up and down backwards and he was fine. Am sure the girls will be fine with it..the pic is gorgeous of the beds hopefully someone can make them for you.


Hopefull it's bubs np!! That's how mine started off.

Went shopping last night to asda and decided to get wee travel toiletries for my hospital bag instead of taking big bulky ones. They had loads of them 4 for £3 or they are £1 each. Just gonna order my hospital bag and gonna buy a wash bag. 

Congrats on 23 weeks callie i think it was? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay MS it was me! Thanks lol.

I just asked PC but I will ask everyone too- does the bubble feeling feel like it does when you got tummy ache as if you wanted to pop off, but you dont? lol

Im gettins a few more of those sensations right now, around the middle area of my belly, and I had a big one a min ago, but it was more up top :rofl:

Sorry girls, I just dont know what to expect :blush: lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: woohoo callie i hope they get stronger for you!!!

MS- thats good im going to have to have a look at them. i got my hospital bag yesterday got a black Elle holdall with wheels for £16.50 from the cash and carry! i love the foot pic aswell not so keen on the face one tho lol how have you been feeling? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo NP! Sounds like it to me, they get a bit stronger and start feeling like flicking inside? thats the only way I can describe it lol.

Can you all check out https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/208560-feb-love-bugs-xmas-shopping-meet.html#post3354820 to organise our meet. Thanks xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea can be a bit like that..because of how big baby is just now it more than likely will be around the middle of your belly..xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo random what cash and carry? that's a great price for it! Am feeling pretty good just feeling really heavy now and back is starting to hurt alot..what about you? Only 5 weeks left off work!! So happy..can't wait!! 

When's everyone else finishing up? xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- the house of sher one in glasgow i love it they had loads of different ones aswell really good prices! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo never been there random..is that in the town? xx


----------



## randomxx

good god the actress who plays Laurel in emmerdale has named her daughter Teddie Boo Florence why oh why??


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello MS, the last two days I have felt really heavy. My back is killing (without the added problems you have!!) even people have said I look a lot bigger than two days ago. Dont know what has happened, whether its baby shuffling somehow?

I have 18 working days left wahoo! I might have to get another count down ticker for that lol.


----------



## randomxx

yeah its in town there is 3 cash and carrys all around the same area one is great for toys house of sher is the biggest with 4 floors tho x


----------



## nervouspains

Whooo thanks Ladies.

oooh check you random adn your Elle hospital bag lol.

I just got a bargin in Adams!
Il try and find the links to what I bought.

3 nice sleepsuits- £5.99
1 t -shirt 'I am the Man' £1.74!

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi all, love the pics random, i really like the ones of the face!

Been feeling a little sick and headachey today and yesterday :(


----------



## nervouspains

Ok,

here is the link:

https://adams.co.uk/baby-boys-3-pack-of-monkey-beat-sleepsuits#

https://adams.co.uk/baby-boys-im-the-man-striped-t-shirt-in-brown

:D x


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry your not feeling to great Ams :hugs:

Has anyone tried the new muller light choclate pack yogs?

OMG they are to die for!!
The orange and choclate one taste like jaffa cake orange! and the vanilla one and choc drops is lush, and the cheery choc one lol, not that iv tried them all or anything :rofl: xx


----------



## randomxx

here is most of what i bought:- not sure what colours i got the vests in
 



Attached Files:







cardi.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1









tunic.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0









vest.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0









vest1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 0









vest3.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 3 girlies

np, i love the tshirt, really cute.

random, i like the top in picture 2, thats the sort of thing id wear, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

im getting lots of braxton hicks today, more than usual, is anyone else getting alot of them?


----------



## nervouspains

They look lovely random!

thanks 3girlies :D
Well I dont know what they are meant to feel like, but about a week ago on 2 occasins I have had a big ot tightening in my tummy, then it goes again. So I was wondering about this myself the other day :shrug:

random- just saw that Teddie Boo what the hell lol 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

it feels light tightenings but not painful, although mine are uncomfy today.


----------



## randomxx

NP- my elle bag i only got bcz it was that price lol
and the clothes are lovely 

3girlies- i didn't even know we could get braxton hicks at this stage good god pregnancy scares me, and i really like pic 2 aswell lol

TEDDIE BOO i thought it was a boy at first so then teddie isn't really as bad but for a girl i dont like it


----------



## Beautywithin

Teddie boo?? what the hell.... that one can be added to the list of weird names along with Apple! seriously do they realise there kid has to go thru school with a name like that

Random i like the cardi! 

3girls- iv been having BH couple times a day, they feel uncomfy but dont hurt x


----------



## nervouspains

Same here, on those occasions wasnt painsful just felt like a heavy tightening? Only way I could describe it, but nothing since :)

no more bubbles :( but no pops either! Yay! lol

I know! How stupid, David Bowie's son changed hsi name, I think it was something like Zappy and he changed it to- Simon or something normal like that lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

We all need to go along with the trend then of giving our babies wacky names lol


----------



## randomxx

i am going to rant ladies! i hate delivery companies just phoned the delivery company who were ment to deliver yesterday but never as the parcel sat in the depot all day! i asked them if the driver would follow the instructions on my door asking him to deliver them literally 1 min away from my house to my work they said well thats up to the driver im afraid which fine fair enough! however what pissed me off even more is that they dont recognise my postcode on their computer system so how the hell am i guaranteed my parcel! he told me i could go to the depot to collect it tommorrow (about an hour away) but they shut at 6 im working till 6 and so is OH so noway i can collect it! so i have to wait until next week or something if the guy doesn't deliver it today im going to end up ranting and raving at them on the phone! 

sorry for the rant! 

im calling my boy Foxy Devine (devine being OH's 2nd name)


----------



## pinkclaire

Fingers crossed random! I hope you do get it.

Foxy Devine sounds like a porn star!


----------



## randomxx

just keeping up with the celebrity trend lol

well OH since i first met him said if he had a son he wanted to call it Fox my reply was F off and get someone else pregnant coz i will not have a son called Fox since ive got pregnant he wanted Fox and then Raven i said no way to both as /raven would end up raven loony lo!!!


----------



## nervouspains

LOL 'Fox' lol, could you imagine me calling mine fox, with his no doubt red hair LOL xx


----------



## randomxx

Max/ Fox might not have red hair mrs you never know tho if he did fox will suit him lol x


----------



## nervouspains

LOL that would be so funny xx


----------



## randomxx

you should soooooooo wind people up like both grans and say if he's born with red hair we are calling him fox wait to you hear the reactions lol xx


----------



## randomxx

evening ladies

just came on to post a pic of the boots i just got for LO from Tesco they do them in white aswell (mine are blue)! what do you all think?

oh yeah and my clothes came they delivered them to the paper shop and posted the card through my upstairs neighbours door
 



Attached Files:







Image0155.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nervouspains

Lol random thats so funny, I will have to do that as my nan is over today lol.

Lovin the booties :) xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Love the boots :)

wahoo im 25weeks :))) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooo BW on 25 weeks :happydance:
xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow 25 weeks already!! Congrats :D How the time is flying!

Was well ill last night had this sickness and runs thing (tmi sorry) just couldn't get out of bed. That is twice now in just over a week!

How are we all today? Me and Wayne were having a chat about viability this morning and saying how unfair it is that even at the stage we are at if we had him now it wouldn't be classed as he was even born, even though he is so active and stuff it would still be a m/c. So sad. Roll on 24 weeks, i can't wait for that viability point!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow i moved up a box!! :yipee:


----------



## nervouspains

YAY Aimee! its so exciting isint lol :blush: Only 3 more to go now!!!

Sorry your still not feeling great :(

I am SO hungry!!

I know, its awful, I bought Pregnancy & Birth mag last week and this lady was in it and her daughter was born at 23+5 and survived... Shes now a healthy 2 (i think) yr old little girl :)
So it just shows you, and you can still have a termination up to that date. Just awful.

I personally, I better put that in lol, think that terminations shouldnt be allowed after 18 weeks.
for reasons :
1- If nothing is wrong with the child, why does someone need 4 motnhs to decided if its what they want?
2- If sometihng is wrong it is enough time time to wait for the amnio results and to decided what you want to do
3- The baby has finger prints etc by this stage

Some hospitals wont even help a child if it is surviving yet born under 24 weeks, its just horrible and so sad :(

But i was talking to my mum about this and she said people must do it for other reasons, a relationship break up, then financial reason etc.
Its just awful.
I think some people should put the child up for adoption rather then terminating.

I am a very open minded person, but somethings I think just dont have enough reason or excuse to end the life of a baby.

xxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

love those boots Random!

Aimee, its crazy that they arent classed as born when they are cleary little babies by 20 weeks & even earlier.


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry for my lil rant everyone :blush:

xx


----------



## randomxx

Good morning ladies! 

i love my wee boots lol tho i doubt they will even stay on LO feet they are more for show lol and OH was buying them :winkwink: i think i felt my first proper kick last night but not 100% so not getting too excited just yet


NP- i agree with your little rant

BW- congrats on 25weeks :happydance::happydance:

Aimee- hope you are feeling better now & congrats on moving up a box


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Random :)

Has anyone had any swelling yet?
I havent, but I have noticed that some of my killer heels (that I can only try on around the house now as I cant wear them for work no more :( lol) my feet feel tight in them.

Is anyone still wearing heels? I put on some boots on the weekend, only about 2inch heels and omg after about 15min my back killed! I had to put my flats on.

I havent felt no bubbles today, maybe it was delayed pops :rofl: lol

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have sollen feet this time, never had it before, my socks feel tight!!


----------



## AimeeM

3 girlies said:


> love those boots Random!
> 
> Aimee, its crazy that they arent classed as born when they are cleary little babies by 20 weeks & even earlier.

I know :( it is really sad! They really need to rethink the laws.

I personally don't think that financial reasons are enough for someone to terminate a child as there is always help out there, plus a relationship breakdown i personally think is not a good enough reason as relationships also break down after kids are born but you can't get rid of the child then can you?

It is a bad subject to get onto but i feel that unless the child is poorly or something it is not fair! More precaution should be taken in the first place not to get pregnant. Too many people use it as contraception these days when there are people out there who would give anything to be mums and dads.


----------



## randomxx

NP- i get days where i dont feel anything i was thinking baby mibe go back behind the placenta or something or that could just me being really stupid

im not really wearing boots/heels anymore so cant be of any help there sorry however my fingers seem to have got thinner im having to wear my engagement ring on a chain round my neck as it was close to slipping off


----------



## AimeeM

Oh gosh my ankles are so swollen, when i have had my socks on you can see a really bad imprint of the pattern! I am gonna tell the midwife as iknow it can be a sign of pre eclampsia. I don't remember being swollen last time round but i suppose i was a bit younger then!


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> Oh gosh my ankles are so swollen, when i have had my socks on you can see a really bad imprint of the pattern! I am gonna tell the midwife as iknow it can be a sign of pre eclampsia. I don't remember being swollen last time round but i suppose i was a bit younger then!

thats exactly what ive been like this time, got antenatal tomorrow so ill ask about it then.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random :)

Ams, I totally agree with you.
If you didnt want a baby, you should of used protection, and iof you dont want that child, you should let baby go to a home where s/he is wanted, looked after and loved by someone who would give anything for a child.

When I was TTC, i remember thinking pffft if I was 14 and not wanting to get pregnant, it would happen lol.

My fingers get swollen, but I think it has something to do more with the hot/ cold weather :blush: lol xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

im off for a walk to the shop to get ingrediants to make jam tarts, Reese can do them when she finishes school :) & they are rather yummy so should be fun eating them ha ha ha!!

i had marmite on toast this morning, not good for heartburn!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone! I must of unsubscribed to the Lovebugs accidently, I thought everyone was quiet and then I realised it wasnt on my list :blush: 

Congrats BW on 25 weeks! (I think I've got it right this time?)

And Aimee yey for moving up a box! 

I cannot wear heels for the life of me, I wore some out on Saturday night and I couldnt walk all the next day. I have had really bad stretching pains right down below :blush: Its either that or babty pushing on it, I'm not sure, their getting worse though, I could hardly climb out of bed this morning!

I cant remember what else I read so sorry if I havent acknowledged everyone! Oh stupid stupid heartburn I hate it!


----------



## Beautywithin

I had heartburn last night! but that was due to the fact i had a microwave burger, i swore id never eat one of them,but i woke up 11pm starving!

I miss my heels, im only short at 5ft4 and lately iv been living in uggs, OH wont let me wear heels, because iv nearly fallen over 5 times just wearing flats, i used to cripple myself wearing heels before

Claire what time is your 4D Scan saturday.. mine is 3:30 next friday x


----------



## nervouspains

I feel sick :(
Maybe the choclate didnt help... lol

I love my heels :( OH wont let me wear mine either, only because of the pain, lol bless you bw trippin. I suppose as I am used to having a fat gut I havent had that problem :rofl:

I am sooooo tired too!
I cant wait for the weekend, im meant to be seeing my friend but im so tired il have to see how I feel come Sat xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I honestly can't remember the last time i wore heels, i used to wear them all the time until Wayne talked me in to getting a pair of nike air max lol! I have lived in them now for ages! It doesn't help with me looking young anyway but hey at least i feel like i am walking on a bed of air :D


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Congrats bw on 25 weeks!!!! Not long now!

I live in my flip flops and now have a valid excuse to wear them in the winter  it's an american thing lol cuz am over weight heels kill me when am out drinking i end up taking them off and walking barefoot..you don't feel the cold when you have a drink lol

What's everyone up to this weekend? xx


----------



## rachyh1990

yay im 24 weeks today :D VIABLE!!! so happy, ive been put on cefalexn though for a silent uti :( makes me worried :( xxxx hows everybody today? xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol my mum has only ever worn flip flots, or sandels, honestly I cant ermember the last time she wore shoes LOL, even in winter lol.

Well Sat I am popping to the jewellers, I want another ring made, simular to one I have but I want this one made in silver so I can wear it more so I wont worry about knocking it as I do my other ring... its was expencive and OH bought it when we went to Jersey, so I dont like wearing it as its more of a memento item lol, theres a pic of it in my album on FB called Jersey, right at the end.
BUT do I do that, or get about 5 pairs worth of lovely shoes that I wont be able to wear until Max is born anway? :shrug: lol Maybe I can do both, ring for xmas then shoes in the sale! Yea il do that lol.
I might go round my friends after, but really depends on how I am feeling as I have been so tired lately.

Sunday- off to market to market we go. Then chilling lol

What about everyone else?

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

yay congrats Rachy! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats Rach!!! I was put on that when i was pregnant with Alex and everything was fine..you'll be ok  

Ooo a market..am working saturday and sunday so rubbish weekend for me :-( xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> I
> Claire what time is your 4D Scan saturday.. mine is 3:30 next friday x

BW I have eaten soo much food since I got pregnant I swore I never would! I cant resist it anything thats bad for me I want, yum yum!

My scan is at 1.45pm, I cant wait will be soo nice to see jimmy again and have OH with me!


----------



## 3 girlies

i wore heels to hayleys (my twins) wedding but thats the first time in years, i always twist my ankles & i ended up in A&E at the beginning of the year with sprained wrists when i fell over wearing trainers lol so id be constantly in plaster casts if i wore heels :rofl:

i'm loving cadbury swiss rolls with the blackcurrent jam in them at the mo, i could eat 6 in one go mmmmm


----------



## pinkclaire

oooh I havent tried that! Will have to go buy some, its my lunch break soon..... Sounds yummy though!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh anyone tried the fruit and nut ice creams. OMG they are divine!!! only get 3 in a pack but i could easily eat them


----------



## 3 girlies

omg i was just on facebook & one of my friends had answered a poll on abortion & theres a picture on my news feed, i wont go into details but it has shocked the hell out of me, you dont expect to see stuff like that on facebook! :(


----------



## nervouspains

oooh I hope no one does that on my fb!

Mmm listent o my lunch, I would share (yea right) il try not to eat it all:

cheese & tomato pasta
onion bajis
grapes
coconut macaroons
jam tarts
hula hoops
innocent smoothie

YUM lol.

Altohugh il probably only manage the pasta and a baji :blush: lol 
The rest is for when the clock hits 4 and it gets even more boring... lol 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

i could eat that in one sitting Callie, no wonder you havent put on much weight lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL BW, you need to spend the weekend with me, I reckon we could have a eating competition :rofl:

I know this may sound a bit silly, But I am going to do a memory box for Max, for his 21st lol, like my mum did for me, and Im going to save a bottle top that exp is his due date, or even find one for the day he is born :shy: xx


----------



## AimeeM

I have got a right thing for those Gold bars at the moment. There was only one left yesterday but cos i felt so ill i couldn't eat it but i kept it with me so no one else ate it. At about 10.30 last night Wayne asked me why i had carried it around with me all day lol. I ate it this morning :D


----------



## AimeeM

Callie i think that is a fab idea! Put in a newspaper from the day he was born and stuff!


----------



## Beautywithin

Thats a good idea Callie, i may just do that!

I think my OH is shocked at how much i can eat! i eat way more then him now, and all he ever was used to me doing, is eating salads and moaning that i couldnt eat nice foods


----------



## mummysuzie22

Have a question for you 3 girlies if you don't mind me asking? Since you have 2 kiddie winkles when you had Roxie i think you said is the youngest? How did you do it? Did you put them in a routine? I'm just getting anxious now it's getting closer about how i'm gonna juggle both of them.

Callie your idea is brilliant.. we've kept a newspaper from Alex's birthdays and various other things etc xx


----------



## AimeeM

Here is a hairy 22+4 bump pic for you all...
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/Aimeekayden/SDC10973.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

Not a stretch mark in sight, how you manage that, i got loads from Paris x


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls, I love the news paper idea too :D

Wow your bump looks lovely Aimee :cloud9:

My tummy has got more hair under my belly button... I better not be getting a snail trail... :rofl: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have a good routine & it definately works, Roxie slept through the night straight away :thumbup: Reese never slept & we had no routine with her lol

i give them a bath together at 6-6:30pm so they can play, even when Roxie was tiny Reese used to help me wash her hair, she loved it. Then i snuggle on the sofa with them & either read a story or watch telly, have done this since Roxie was tiny too. Then they are both fast asleep by half 7 at the latest (unless its a weekend then Reese stays up). Its easy once the first few weeks are over, Reese struggled with all the visitors after Roxie was born so this time i'm limiting visitors for a few days so they can get used to their new sister. 

you will be fine, its easy to go from 1-2 :) you get more organised straight away hich shocked me, i have all their clothes ready for the next day now, i was never like that before lol


----------



## 3 girlies

wow no stretch marks, soooo not fair!!!!!


----------



## AimeeM

I didn't get stretch marks with Kayden at all but i think i am not far from breaking point with this one! I have a bigger bump this time for sure. It tends to be my bum more than anywhere that stretches lol! Am starting to get that line negra thingy though, last time it was black seriously and didn't go for ages after.


----------



## Beautywithin

Did you mum and nan have them?. they say if it runs in the family then you are sure to get them, iv a tone even on my arms back of my legs, under my boobs :( where i put on so much weight last time


----------



## rachyh1990

i love your bump pic Aimee :D ive just updated mine in the second trimester bump section :D xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I got stretch marks on my a*s! :rofl: lmao! xx


----------



## randomxx

callie- im doing that too lol! im going to make the actual box myself and use one of LO's scan pictures on the top of it im sooo excited about doing it lol

things you can put in it:- newspaper from day of birth,
the no1 cd single of the week he/she was born
hospital tag
first picture
going home outfit
a clean nappy (first size baby wore)

i know theres more but cant think lol

oh im eating loads today ive had a cream cheese bagel, baked potato and cheese, 2 buttered rolls thats just so far lol ive still got a cheese sandwich to eat aswell hehe


----------



## randomxx

aimee ment to say lovely bump xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Stretch marks on my arse, laugh my stretchy arse off lol!! I don't know if my mum or nan had them i haven't asked the actually but i do drink loads of water i think that is the only thing that is meant to really help.

Hey Rach hows you doing?


----------



## AimeeM

Is B&B being stupid for anyone else today? It keeps saying no connection and not many pics are showing?


----------



## randomxx

nope its been fine for me today aimee x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you 3 girlies..am gonna try that..when you put them down at 7 did roxie just wake up every 4 hours or so for a bottle? When she woke up in the morning when did you get up to start the day? sorry for all the questions lol

Lovely bump Aimee!! Looking at your belly button cuz am such a fatty my finger can fit all the way in my belly button lol my stretchmarks are still silver just now so hoping they won't go red but have a feeling they will in the 3rd tri xx


----------



## nervouspains

I am so tired!

Does anyone else notice that in the evening, my tum/bump goes much harder, esp on top and I look really round from the front, but in the morning I deflat slightley again lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

It is just this site that is playing up for me allthe others are working fine. I looked at how many people are online though and there are loads!


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> I am so tired!
> 
> Does anyone else notice that in the evening, my tum/bump goes much harder, esp on top and I look really round from the front, but in the morning I deflat slightley again lol xx

Yeah i think all the food from the day bulks it up then it is digested by the morning!


----------



## pinkclaire

Probably your baby changing position NP, Mine does this after jimmy has wriggled, hopefully you will feel it soon!

I am sooo scared about getting stretch marks, its the one thing I think that will send me over the edge at the moment, I can put up with the greesy hair, spots, farty bum, no control of my emotions, cant drink, getting bigger and bigger by the day, but that starts happening as well and I think I will be over the edge!


----------



## Beautywithin

I didnt get stretch marks with Paris till i was 30 something weeks then they just appeared from no where, havent got anymore yet, the ones i have are just more redder, typical that, it takes about 4 years for the colour to fade and just look like a snail trail.. then i go get pregnant and will have to put up with the redness for another 4 years lol iv been getting real bad BH today... 

Paris felt him kick for the first time yesterday, normally when she puts her hand there she wont leave it there for long enough and gets bored. but last night she had her hand there and he did one massive kick, the look on her face, nearly made me cry! 

Im starting to worry about, how paris will be when he is here, people keep telling me kids get jealous, and she may hurt him, i dont think that would ever happen,only problem i can see if i think she will want to be to helpful.. i.e as in try and bath him, and change his nappy, 


Whats everyone having for dinner?? im starved!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms, i used to swaddle Roxie after her last feed at 7pm & put her down awake then if she woke for a feed in the night id never turn the lights on, we have a street light right outside our bedroom window so i could see lol, then i put her straight back down after shed burped then within a few weeks she stopped waking up for the feed in the night, she slept from 7pm-7am since then. I used to wake up all night checking on her though so i still didnt sleep! when she wakes at 7 we get up straight away. I have done the no routine with Reese & she still doesnt sleep very well now & shes 5, when im strict in the week shes fine so it does work. :)


----------



## pinkclaire

How old is Paris BW? I am sre if you involve her in things and let her help with things but she knows the boundarys you will be fine?


----------



## 3 girlies

I had no stretchmarks at all with Reese but got them with Roxie, i was gutted, i used to show my family my bump all the time but stopped straight away when they appeared :(
they do fade but i still hate them!


----------



## 3 girlies

bw, i think Paris will love him, shes at a really nice age to have a little baby brother. x


----------



## Beautywithin

Paris will be nearly 6 when Adam comes along, so she will no wrong from right! just i dont want her getting upset because she cant change his nappy on her own, little things im worrying about, but i wont know how she will react until he is here x


----------



## 3 girlies

my jam tarts are cooked, they look fine, i hope they taste nice!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Aimee- thats what I thought, oh man I look pregnant then, why cant I look like that all the time? lol eh fatty boom boom lol

BW- oh bless her! I bet that was a lovely moment :)
I dont think she would, I was 9 when my sisters were born, and I was so excited to be having them :) My mum & dad bought me a No.1 Sister necklace, which I still have.
I think as long as the other one doesnt get pushed out, it will be ok. But my cousin (whos a rude little madam anyway) was so annoying when her bro was born, like look at me, its still all about me, but thats because shes a spolit little girl.
Paris will be fine, look how excited she was abotuthe kick :)

Im having pasta bake and garlic bread! yum! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I agree, i think Paris will be fine! How is she feeling about the baby? Does she talk about him much? Kayden doesn't really say much but when i ask him he says he is looking forwards to him being here.


----------



## Beautywithin

yes she talks about him all the time. keeps telling everyone what his name will be, only time she gets a bit funny is if we are buying him stuff... we always get her a lil something if we are getting him bits, but she still dont seem to like it, maybe next time i i will let her pick him something even if i dont really like the look of it lol 

x


----------



## hayley x

:hi: hope everyones ok, not long till us febers start having 4d scans I cant wait, theyre my favourite scan. I cant wait for mine to see who baby looks like :happydance:

Today I felt the baby move properly for the first time, like one limb roll across my belly :cloud9:

Bet no one else is online, must try and get on more. :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you 3girlies am gonna try that and see how it goes. Only thing about breast feeding am worried about is him not being in a routine and waking every hour or so for a feed. I'll see how it goes then might express and put it in bottles and feed him that way. At least i know he'll be getting the benefits of it.

Ooo np i had that tonight with salad too was lovely!!

I have to work tomorrow, saturday and sunday and so can't be bothered. Can't wait till am finished. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi Hayley..that's brilliant you felt that!! It's a bit weird tho isn't ? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi hayley, love your new photo!!

That's great about what you felt, although it does freak me about a bit lol. 

I'm happy happy happy as OH is home. They let him come home early as we're giving notice of our marriage tomorrow, I only found out when he was on the train home!!

Hope your all having a good evening xx


----------



## February8th

Hiyerr 
Im due on 8th february any one wanna be my due date buddy ?? 
xx


----------



## blackrose

February8th said:


> Hiyerr
> Im due on 8th february any one wanna be my due date buddy ??
> xx

Hey !! I'm due 28th ?


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Hayley,

How are you hunny?
Lovely new aviator pic :thumbup:
Fantastic that you felt baby :D

I am in so much pain :(
I had really, really bad leg cramp 2 nights ago, where I was crying :cry: and I couldnt stand up or anything, then yesterday it was still painful in my leg, nowhere near as intence as it was, but painful and then today it feels worse, it hurts to walk on it :(

YAY PC that OH is home :D

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all, looks like B&B is working for me today. I gave up on it last night as it was just disconnecting and messing about, so annoying!

Callie i went through a stage about 8 weeks ago where i had really painful calves for a week or so but i haven't had it since. I even went to the doctors but he said it was varicose veins. I haven't had cramp yet but i got it so bad with Kayden towards the end.

I don't think we are having a 4d scan :( DH says he thinks it is giving too much away and taking the surprise out of the birth as you know the sex and just what he will look like. I really want one though but i can see his point.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Yayy pc for oh coming home!! 

Np have you tried deep heat on it? Think that's what it's called? It works wonders. Hope it feels better soon.

Love your pic Hayley!! Cute bump!!

Am 25 weeks today yayy!!! Only another 12 or 13 weeks to go!! Was thinking last night i only have 2 full months without baby here!!! it's scary when you say that!!

Congrats 3girlies on 25 weeks!!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh i didn't see that! Congrats MS and 3G's on 25 weeks :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh sorry ladies!
Congrats on 25 weeks MS & 3Girlies!! :D :D

Thanks MS, I will get some at lunch time to try tonight.

Aimee- I can def see his point, part of me doesnt want too- mainly because of money. Its costing us £180, a spare amount we just dont really have :shrug: I have boked it now and paid the £30 deposit, I am excited to seeing him again, but i just keep thinking aobut how much it is costing us :(
Esp with the bills on my CC! lol and the wedding to be saving for :(
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo 25 weeks MS and 3 Girlies!

I get bad cramp at night as well which wakes me up, its horrid and I can still feel it the next day, like you said its not as sore but can tell its there and feel like its going to cramp up really bad again. Aparently its to do with a lack of salts I think its potassium, my OH says when they are training they get it all the time and are told to eat bananas to get rid of it, he swears by it! :haha: worth a try I suppose!

My bump feels really heavy this week and my skin feels stretched. I started panicking last night cos I realised my baby only weighs about 1.5 lb or something around that, how the hell is a 7 ish lb baby going to fit in there? And how the hell am I still going to stand up?


----------



## AimeeM

Callie, that sounds expensive for the scan. All the places i looked at round here are around 80-100 quid?? Where are you having it at and what is included in that price?


----------



## pinkclaire

Mine was £175, but I managed to get some money off by asking for military discount. i have seen them much cheaper in the north though, everything is sooo expensive down here, your lucky Aimee!


----------



## nervouspains

Its with babybond again, it includes a 10min dvd as wella s photos, so not too bad I guess, but still... nearly £200- a spare amoutn I just dont have over the xmas period! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow, yeah i suppose i am lucky to live up here. I have never been to London or down south much so i don't really think about it!


----------



## pinkclaire

My MIL always shows me the price difference of things to try and get me to move nearer her cos she wants to see her grandchild more so I know all the price difference :haha: no way its happening though lol.


----------



## AimeeM

As if she does! But people get paid more down south don't they? So it works out the same!


----------



## pinkclaire

I think on average yeah they do, I get paid a rubbish wage though! :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Ladies

Wahoo for 3girlies and MS 25weeks !! x
Looking lovely in that pic hayley x
Excellent your OH is home Claire x

Not been able to sleep proper last couple of nights, keep sneezing and my nose has been running loads. i had this in first tri, so wonder if i have an allergy? 

As for the leg cramps... i nearly cried the other night, it was almost as intense as a contraction, i got it in both legs, i couldnt move my leg for 20 mins, then when i did, it happend again, back of my legs where hurting for days? is it meant to happen more in pregnancy then?

My 4D scan is going to be £150 Im getting it done at fetal medicine where i got my 12week scan done and they were amazing, so if they are going to be anything like them, then i seriously can't wait, we havent got the money for it, so gunna have to be tight next couple of weeks after that, but this scan is the one iv been looking forward 2 

x


----------



## AimeeM

BW yes leg cramps are really common in pregnancy!

Gosh i am so bored today already. Kayden is off school poorly and we have to be quiet as dh is in bed cos he is working nights. Boring.


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah has Kayden broke up yet? Paris's last day then she has a week off next week, OH the joys,


----------



## nervouspains

Lol when is it half term?
When do the kids break up for xmas? I want to get it all done before they are running the streets lol. Il have to ask my mum when the kids here break up.

Im going to get most of the things I nede for my hospital bag next weekend, then the rest after my 4D scan so I will pack it in december. Then we will have to start packing up the house to move out!

xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Think paris's finishes the 20th of decemeber something like that, gawd i cant believe we are nearly in novemeber, im going to start doing the nursery properly next weekend, going with " i love my bear " not gunna be able to fit a lot in his room to be honest, once i get the cot, but can still make it look cosy

gunna pack my hos bag, december, prob will end up sorting the bag out 5 times or more, due to bordem lol x


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

3G and MS :happydance::happydance: on 25weeks

lovely pic hayley

im viewing another house 2mz its a 3bedroom semi-detached in town with gardens and in a quiet street

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I will probably do the same bw, or keep re-packing it to see if I can fit more in lol.

Ooh random sounds lovely xx


----------



## randomxx

OH really likes it so we shall see what its like on the inside and stuff tho we are ment to give our landlady 2 months notice and dont have her bloody phone number!!! 

was talking to PC and im getting her to try a bagel with philadelhia and strawb jam has anyone else ever tried one?? they are amazing!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I am not so sure random! Although I will try, it might surprise me! I am going to look like a weirdo going in the shop to ask for one!


----------



## AimeeM

BW they break up today but he is off as he has the bug i had the other day poor thing. They go back on the 2nd of Nov. Not too sure when they break up for Christmas but it is normally a few days before. I never realised how much hols they get, it never felt like that much when we were at school!!


----------



## AimeeM

Philadelphia and Jam??? As in cheese spread and jam?????? I love Philadelphia but with jam that just sounds like the nastiest combo!!


----------



## randomxx

your just going to blame your weird scottish friend lol but i bet you like it xx


----------



## randomxx

dont knock it until you try it 

right thats the lovebugs task everyone has to try a bagel with cream cheese and jam 

oooh this could be good if we all start trying something someone else suggests

btw this was something i liked before i got pregnant and also thought it sounded nasty until i tried it


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, hows everybody today? 

im going to have rivita and philidelphias today. philidelphia was on offer in morrisons for 90p for the huge family size pack :D 

i cant wait till christmas cause then it wont be long till our LO's arrive :Dxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv tried it random-love it.. only like the bagels from london tho, and going all the way there all the time OH would get pissed off!

ah i no Aimee, they only went back a month ago, but im happy get a little lie in the mornings for a week at least :)


----------



## nervouspains

Eughhh sorry but that philly and jam bagel sounds manky lol

Mmm I had a battered mars bar last night lol.


xx


----------



## AimeeM

LOL callie manky hehe!! Love that word!

BW yes i am sooooo grateful for the extra time in bed! Although i have to keep Kayden up later to make him sleep in longer...

Random, i have got jam and Philadelphia here, will it work the same if i try some on toast? Just had a pizza but will try it in a bit!


----------



## pinkclaire

Battered mars NP! :shrug:

Do you guys like cornish pastys? We have some lovely cornish pasty shops in Bath, much better than the shop rubbish! Random said shes never had one before, I find that odd lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Mmmm yeah those battered mars bars are delsih, i have a thing for melted chocolate but since being preg it gives me bad heartburn. I love getting a galaxy bar my fave and melting it in microwave and ewating it with a spoon. I got it in my head now i want it but i don't know if i can hack the heartburn :(


----------



## AimeeM

Never had a Cornish pasty? I find that kinda strange too. We got one a a shop in York for £3.50! and it was so plain and bland. The bast i have had are from Cornwall but then they would be i am sure.


----------



## randomxx

cornish pasties aren't really something you get up here at least not that ive noticed lol! tho claires never had a macaroni pie either! 

Aimee- not sure about it on toast but im sure it would be roughly the same so you could try it


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad its not just me Aimee! I am going to make her have a proper one lol. Ones from cornwall are the best, luckily we're close enough for cornish people to make them here!


----------



## pinkclaire

We do not get macaroni pies, I double checked! I want one though they sound nice.


----------



## AimeeM

What is a macaroni pie? I know what macaroni is but not a pie version? Is it a Scottish thing?


----------



## randomxx

okay you all no the round scotch pies you get??? well its the same as that except filled with macaroni cheese you get them in greggs up here! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Scotch pie like a big scotch egg? I get what you mean but no i never seen them. Isn't it weird how we not really that far away but things are so different! Greggs has been poor down here lately, cold or stale, haven't been there for a while as i have been pissed off with my cold pasties! My fave is chicken from there but i like cheese and bean and ham and cheese!


----------



## nervouspains

Eugh it all sounds gross- except the pasties lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

We don't have anything from here except yorkshire pudding of course which you can get everywhere anyways. I love a big one filled with sausage casserole. Yum.


----------



## randomxx

scotch pie like a wee round pie filled with mince at least i think thats whats in them lol! i like a chicken bake they are the best mmmmmmmmm!!!xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Greggs is rubbish down here, Id rather make do with my cornish pasty shop, yum yum.


----------



## AimeeM

I love my Merrie England turkey club, gosh they are just gorgeous in fact i want one now!!


----------



## Beautywithin

i love mars bars, but battered ,im not gunna even atempt to try one, wonder how many cals they have in them? anyone feel like today is dragging? gunna take pics of a few things iv brought for Adam, will give me something to do lol 
x


----------



## AimeeM

Today is boring for me. That's why i probably keep thinking about food. Yey!! Can't wait to see the purchase pics!


----------



## pinkclaire

Today is really dragging BW!! Cant wait to see pics xx

I have my cornish pasty and bagel with cream cheese and jam, here we go....


----------



## AimeeM

LOL, enjoy!


----------



## nervouspains

Omg I am such a fatty lol!

Today another fattening lunch from M&S:

potato salad
carrot & wensleydale cheese sadwhich
carrots & humous ... who says houmous and how says hummas?
tortilla chips for later :rofl:

Sorry Max lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Dont worry NP, so far today I have had:

a bacon sandwich
packet of crisps
one of those rice crispy squares
a strawbery corner yoghurt
a cornish pasty
a bagel with cream cheese and jam (which was actually pretty nice!)
and Im just moving onto a chocolate brownie!

Fattie me :rofl: No doubt I will have take out tonight as well as OH is home!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol what iv listed is the healthiest thing iv had in 3 days!

I was going to make pasta bake last night... until OH came home with chips and a batterd mars bar in hand! lol

Max will sing the song I currently sing to my mother
'Where'd you get that body from, where'd you get that body from' 
'I gotta from my mumma, I got it from my mumma'
:rofl: LOL
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I got the price of my scan wrong, it was £155 but got £25 quid off. So twenty quid less than what I thought I had to pay out tomorrow! Wahoo!


----------



## AimeeM

I have had,

Toast with Philadelphia for brekkie,
A meat feast pizza,
5 Hob-nobs.

I must think about food a lot more than i eat it?


----------



## Beautywithin

*These are a few more bits iv brought:*

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/winniepooh.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adamstops.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/topandjeans.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/monkeetop.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/ilovemymummygrow.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/hoody.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/grow-1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/coat.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/booties.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/teddys.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/book.jpg


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh my choc brownie was good! Aimee your so good! I eat to much at the moment!


----------



## pinkclaire

They are lovely BW xx


----------



## nervouspains

Theyre lovely bw.

I lvoe the littlel fur brown jumper xx

I must admit, I have been buying more baby grows now as I was buying clothing, but people kept telling me not too! :( and to 'dress him liek a baby' before he grows up! :growlmad: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww they are well cute!! Where did you get that grey hoodie top from i love it!!


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i ant bought much clothes just sleep suits, vests and baby grows!


----------



## randomxx

aww they are lovely BW

woohoo claire likes the bagel 

i have today for eating:-
a bagel and philly
a bagel and philly and jam
a baked potato and cheese
a caramel shortcake cake
a fruit pot


----------



## Beautywithin

Asda 8 quid... and is so soft inside 

x


----------



## AimeeM

I love asda baby clothes it was the first time i looked at the last week and i will be going back to get some, they are gorgeous but such good prices too!!


----------



## Beautywithin

I think they do the odd nice thing for boys.. now for girls.. they do some well nice stuff

talking of which when i was last in there! this lil girl pointed to me and said look that lady has a baby in her tummy! her mum replied sweetie she may just have a big belly like mummy! charming lol id hate people to think i was just fat and not pregnant 

x


----------



## randomxx

me and PC where talking and how many layers are you ment to put on a baby?? 

oh yeah remember how claire's a fat man who fancies pregnant women her OH thinks im made up lol so im going to text her a msg tonight saying 

hi OH its julie-ann aka random claires made up friend lol dont worry im not offended my OH thinks claires a fat man who likes pregnant women lol! anyway i think you should find out 2mz if jimmys a boy!
what do you all think??


----------



## Beautywithin

Very Blunt and to the point random lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol funny random :)

BW & Aimee- I was thinking, forgive me if you think im being nosey or dont want to answer :blush: But are Paris & Kayden calling your OH's Dad?

Like my mum met my dad when I was 6, and I remember my mum asking me when I was 7 if I would like to call him Dad and obviously I said yes lol, I remember asking my dads parents if I could call them nan & grandad as well :blush: bless me lol. And they said yes, so as far back as I can remember they have been my dad and my nan and grandad.
I dont look at my dad any diffrently, and would never dream of telling him as (mainly a teenager) 'your not my dad' but I suppose maybe thats because I never knew any of my mums boyfriends, or remember them before my dad came along.

What do you girls think?
xx


----------



## AimeeM

Bw- you defo look pregnant and not fat in the slightest!!!!!

Random, do it lol!


----------



## AimeeM

Callie- Kayden doesn't call Wayne dad because he sees his dad and always has done but he calls it him quite a lot by mistake. He tells every one he is his step dad and when people refer to Wayne as his dad he goes along with it! To be fair Wayne is so much more of a dad to him though!

Random, as for baby wear just dress them according to the weather and just add and remove as you feel the need to. They are better off on the colder side than the warmer side though. You feel their chest with your finger for the best test of how warm they are.
My friend used to put the fire on full wack and dress her girl in tons of layers. I had to strip Kayden off to his nappy when we went there is was so hot! She was always poorly too!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol BW- you look nothing but preggos! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah Paris is at that age, where she Knows Brett isnt her dad,its funny she will only call him dad in front of her friends, any other time, its just Brett, she dont even call Ross her dad ( i guess thats because she never sees him ) the only person she has called dad a few times is my dad, and i think thats because he was there loads when she was a baby

Me & Brett would love it if she called him Dad all the time, but dont think it will happen, i think if i had met him when she was a lil younger, then she would have done x


----------



## nervouspains

Thats lovely Ams :)
I just wondered as I remember you saying what a tw*t he was so didnt know if he saw him or not :blush: sorry if I sound ignorant :( :blush:

Whats everyone going to dress baby in when coming home?

I was thinking baby grow, scratch mittens, hat and then the all in one coat?
Would that be enough layers :shrug:

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Bw how old is Paris if you dont mind me asking? Have you spoke to her about it? :blush: sorry if im butting my nose in, im just curious as its the same thing as when i was yonger :shy: 

I used to be like 'shaun, i mean dad' lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Don't worry ask away!!

Well he wont be going there (his dads) for a while though as we have just had a load of problems. He was with a right nice lass for 4 years who was a great step mum for Kayden but she got pregnant a year ago and he left her for this right bitch who has a little girl and they used to proper bully Kayden and he used to come home crying it was awful. She told him i was going to die and he wouldn't have a mummy nasty piece of work. 
Well they split up and he got back with the nice lass but he just left her again and gone back to these nasty ones when i told him Kayden wouldn't be going there if he went back yet he still went back. So for now he isn't going there. I told Kayden and he said he doesn't want to go there and that his dad is silly for going back.

It is such a hard situation as i said he sees him regular so it is not nice for him to stop going but for now it is what he wants and it is better anyway.


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah ask away

Paris will be 6 in feb, yeh we have spoke to her about it, and i even said how come you call brett dad just in front of your friends, and she said i dont no ( but as a kid ) she obviously wants to have a dad like everyone else

As for her real dad, she dont even mention him, we see him quiet often at the school, he has to collect his ( bitches kids ) and just walks straight past us without saying a word, Paris does look, but never says anything, i no she is still young, but she still must think why is'nt my dad there, 

But everyone is telling me, im worrying about it far more then Paris ever will, i do dread the day she says mum why dont i see my real dad, 

A dad is someone, who tucks you in at night, reads you a bedtime story, who is there when you fall over... so as she gets older i hope she comes to realise, that Brett has been more of a dad to her, then her real one could ever be 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Plus the baby he has got with the nice lass is really poorly and been in SCBU for 4 months and had around 6 operations and has had MRSA twice yet he is still messing his mum around coming and going. He honestly is a nasty piece of work...


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Girls :friends: :)

God Aimee, she sound horrid! What a bi*ch, what a thing to say to a child. Nasty cow.
Why does he keep swapping between them? Its not good for Kayden either, tw*t!
Its good that Kayden understands too :)
Im not surprsied, I would want to keep my child away too- or until he decideds who he wants to be with!
Ffs, I dont even know him and he has pi**ed me off! lol 

Bw- Yea deffo I can understand that. I dont remember this but my nan said when I was about 4 I asked why I didnt have a dad, and she said the angels took him. Bless little me! lol
Does she know thats her dad? I cant believe you remain so calm and that his step? children go to the same school as Paris, does she know who those children are?
I can imagine so, I often feel like this about OH's child :(
But when he comes to us, we can tell him the reasons, then he can choose if he wishes to be apart of our life or not.
Same for you, She will understand that you did what was the right thing by her (just like my mum told me before I was born my 'real' dad threatend to take me away and she got an injunction out on him and didnt get him on the birth cerft- I am an opften lol- but I understand that she just done that because she loves me and wanted to protect me, just like Paris will :))
Yes of course, I would never look at my dad any diffrently.
Its a true saying as well- Anyone can be a mother/father, but it takes someone special to be a mum/ dad :)

I just posted a load of questions to the girls in the BF section :blush: lol

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent had a chance to read todays posts, just wanted to say that i had antenatal today & have protein in my urine & with my swelling feet i'm a bit worried. luckily my bp is quite low still. has anyone else had protein in their urine? ive never had it in any of my pregnancies :(


----------



## nervouspains

3girlies- before I fell pregnant, they told me I had a lot of protien, and they told me I needed to drink more to bring it down.
They havent menchioned it to me since being pregnant though
Sorry I cant be of any other help xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh she knows who he is, but she calls him Ross, she will never say look theres dad
i didnt want to put paris in that school because of that, but i dont drive and that is the nearest one, and why should i have to put her else where because of that idiot, well it seems up till a few months ago, she was playing with his step kids at lunch times they not in the same class but same year ( 1 of them is anyway ) anyhoo i told the teacher i dont want her mixing with them, because she was coming home saying can she go around there house now i know they must have been saying stuff and i didnt want her to get upset, and the school were pretty good about it, 

Ah believe me i spend 2 years being angry and so annoyed, while he was getting on with his life, i was living in the past, then i realised after all that time, he is the one who will miss out, Yeh he can go round making up rubbish ( he just tells people i wont let him see her ) but at the end of the day we both no the truth... he has had a load of chances but he has'nt bothered, of course when she gets older if she wants to see him, i will give her his address, i wouldnt ever stop her, but i think that is what he wants.. when she is older he will try and buy her love, its horrible being so close in the area to him, but hopefully next year we will be moving so i wont have to see his ugly mug anymore x


----------



## nervouspains

Thats good that the school is be co-operational! makes a first! lol

Yea that must be difficult having to see him.
We live aobut a 15-20min drive away from his ex, so its a diffren town so hopefully they would never run in to each other, and touch wood, we havent seen her in a year (well i saw her once but she didnt see me thank god) 
But I wish we could move away jsut so everytime I go out I dont think 'I wonder if im going to bump in to her' just things liek that, I even try and avoid certain palces just incase she maybe there, which is sad, but its what I feel I have to do xx


----------



## hayley x

3 girlies said:


> i havent had a chance to read todays posts, just wanted to say that i had antenatal today & have protein in my urine & with my swelling feet i'm a bit worried. luckily my bp is quite low still. has anyone else had protein in their urine? ive never had it in any of my pregnancies :(

:hi:girls wow I'm actually on here when some of you are :D

3 girlies - I have had protein in my urine almost every appointment this time, it could be a sign of infection, and as long as the swelling wasnt sudden and your bp is ok then I'm sure you'll be ok :hugs: When are you seeing midwife again though? is she wanting to monitor you more regularly?

:hugs:xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: my little girlie is VIABLE today :cloud9: I cant tell you how good it feels. xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Congrats hayley :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats hayley xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on her being viable Hayley.

the midwife was a cow, shoved us out of the door straight after. she said it could be from having a cold. She said see you in a month :shock: but she forgot to give me the health in pregnancy grant form so i have to go back for that on monday. i just looked at my notes & my blood pressure is the highest its been, still not really high but its normally really stable. I didnt get a chance to tell her about my rib pain either, its getting worse!! I googled it & now i wish i hadnt :(
considering it had been 11 weeks since my last antenatal i'm annoyed at how rushed it was especially when i was the only one in there!!


----------



## nervouspains

How annoying 3 girleis- rude cow!
I would of said something! lol

Oh god I keep getting reallllly bad wind pains today and im not letting them out- partly by choice lol but mainly not & they are so painful!
I am sooooooooo tired but only 30mins left! yay xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Let it out callie, let it out!!

what time do you get up daily callie? i actually miss working :(...... i get so bored, but im always up at 6 or 7 x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol! Im trying but it just wont budge :rofl:

I get up at 7, leave the house about 8.00, or 7.50 if Im dropping the dog at mums lol.

I think aobut this after I have had little man, and im intending to go back to work full time, but I am going to write a business case to see if I can job share. But they money I will earn, I could prob get on benefits, but I think Id still like to maybe work 1 or 2 days a week, just to get me out the house a bit.
plus the thing I am frightend of after iv had Max is, loosing my identity, liek il only be a mum, but I still want to be me, so I think that maybe working a couple days a week will still give me that? :shrug: sorry if I sound silly xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes it will... i hope to go back when Adam is 6 months.. its not just about the money, its the fact i dont want to look back in ten years time and be miserable because i didnt make the most of my life, having kids dont ruin anything, just everything you plan takes a lil longer to achieve x


----------



## nervouspains

I know, I sometimes think Id get a little bored too staying in, and I dont have many friends who I could do things with, with the babies :blush: lol

Im logging off now, so hope you all have a fabo weekend :D xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Congrats Hayley!!!

Lovely things bw!!

Can't remember who said but i used to dress alex in jeans etc when he was a newborn and now wish i kept him looking like a baby as long as i could. With Kellan am not buying him jeans till about 6 months.

Mmm battered mars bars..gorgeous!! But loads of heartburn..

Sorry can't remember what else was said..stupid brain!! xx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

well the house we were to view at 9.30 OH got a phone call at 9.15 saying someone had already taken it :growlmad: so looks like thats out the window however theres still one thats coming up in december and we have first refusal 

3girlies- i had protein in my urine i got given a course of antibiotics incase it was a urine infection


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning..

Sorry to hear that random..that's rubbish but hopefully the one in december turns out good and yous get it  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i feel really rubbish today, i had a late night as i went out for a meal for a friends birthday. i feel out of breath when im sitting down, got swollen feet & just feeling crappy, roll on feb!! 

going to go & get something nice for dinner, any ideas, cant decide what to cook!!


----------



## Beautywithin

3girls how about steak? thats what im having for dinner, steak with an egg on top chips and peas, yum x

Claire- cant wait to see your 4D pics


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- sorry your feeling crappy hope your better soon, what about mince and potatoes with turnip oooh i want tht for my dinner now

BW-how are you today? 

im working at 2 going to end up spending a fortune the guys will have me betting on the horses lol and theres a coffe morning on just now so i know i'll end up spending money buying cakes or something from the stalls lol


----------



## 3 girlies

mmm actually i really fancy steak now you've said that, my hubby loves it too. Yep think i will cook steak :)


----------



## Beautywithin

I feel terrible, still sneezing and got a itchy throat, OH is on call, Paris has gone to a friends party! so its gunna be one boring day for me!! x


----------



## 3 girlies

pauls working today so its just me & my girls, its boring & the weather is rubbish!!


----------



## randomxx

well im stuck working today ladies so i will be online lol bcz my work is boring boring boring lol tho depends on how drunk the regulars are getting today

the weather up here is crappy aswell

ooooh only an hour and 5 mins till claires scan cant wait until she texts me tho i reckon she'll still be on team :yellow:


----------



## Beautywithin

i hope she stays on team yellow. especially after not finding out after all this time! do you know if she gunna post the piccies today? tho im sure that isnt her main concern, not when she has her hubby to be home with her x


----------



## 3 girlies

i hope she finds out coz im dying to know what shes having!! :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

oo steak does sound good 3 girlies..

Weather is crap up here too..oh is away playing footie in Ayr so just me and Alex till 3 then gotta go to work :-( 

Bought my safari bouncer and mobile off a lady here for 80 quid cheaper then in the shop an in immaculate condition..bought the cradle swing off ebay for £60 quid less than half the price and it's in excellent condition too so can't wait to get it..gonna get the jumperoo but wait till he's old enough to play in it. saving that money means hopefully i can get a 4d scan..ordering my pram tomorrow and only takes 3 days to arrive..can't wait to open it and play with it hehe..all i need is baby now!!

Random are you going to the meet in december? 

I think she's having a girl  xx


----------



## randomxx

i dont know if she will get on today but i will ask her if i can update when she texts me and find out when she will be posting pics 

MS- i think i am yes y???


----------



## mummysuzie22

Is hubby going down with you? Just think hubby would go along with it more if there was another scotch guy going xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah he's going MS he's driving lol! if it would convince hubby more we could always come over to dunnon and he can meet my OH first x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Think he would be alright if he was going down..he gets along with anyone and think you said your hubby likes football so that would def go in my favour lol gonna talk to him tonight and see what he says..has there been a date set yet? xx


----------



## randomxx

its not my OH that likes footie (he supports celtic) but doesn't go to/ watch matches lol he's more into his cars and music to be honest 

think they were talking abut the 19th of december but dont think anythngs been decided

still waiting on an update from claire i hope everythings okay


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hubby loves cars and music too so should get along ok..won't be able to make it if it's the 19th my works christmas night..

what time was her appointment? xx


----------



## randomxx

hopefully we will sort out some date that suits everyone

it was at 1.45 and ive text her and still not heard anything back


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh she probley still over excited from the scan x


----------



## randomxx

yeah that will be it or shes left her phone in the car lol x


----------



## randomxx

just heard from claire there jimmy's fine she will update with details and pics as soon as she can get online! x


----------



## hayley x

:hi: oooh has claire had her 4d scan today? I soooo cant wait to see pictures :happydance: hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah hayley she had it at 1.45 im trying to get her to come online just now lol but depends on what she's doing i suppose 

how are you??


----------



## hayley x

I wish she would hurry up :gun: keep pesturing her :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i hate waiting lol xx


----------



## randomxx

shes not replying to my texts now lol last she said was she was watching her OH on the xbox


----------



## hayley x

what is she doing watching her OH on the xbox when we are sat here waiting :coffee:


----------



## randomxx

dont know but that was an hour ago and i told her to get online and ive not heard back so ive txt her again lol!

is anyone buying baby a xmas pressie?? my mum just asked me what im getting him and i told her nothing he's getting enough as it is and hes not even here yet! x


----------



## randomxx

she fell asleep :dohh:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

*Due 23rd Feb *

:dust:

x​


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: she fell asleep :dohh: 

I'm not getting baby anything either, I already have one babies 1st xmas, 2 would more than break the bank :rofl: she will have enough xmas' when shes born, hopefully. xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: mummytobe xxx


----------



## blackrose

Mummy.To.Be said:


> *Due 23rd Feb *
> 
> :dust:
> 
> x​

Hello :hugs: , I'm due 27th :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

Wheres claire with them 4d pictures :bike:


----------



## 3 girlies

Hurry up claire!! :coffee:


----------



## hayley x

... still here!!! I gotta be up for church in the morning woman... hurry :rofl: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

whats she doing???? i wanna see her pics too!!


----------



## hayley x

its not fair to keep us broody pregnant women waiting any longer :( xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

still waiting.........


----------



## 3 girlies

hurry up, this is not funny!! :growlmad:

I WANNA SEE THE PICS!!...

:shrug: :wacko: :nope: :sad2: :huh: :hissy: :gun: :grr: :trouble: :sulk: :paper:


----------



## randomxx

sorry ladies i dont think she will be online tonight to post them will probs be either 2mz or monday sorry

well my boy doesn't like mince and potatoes tho he was nice and waited until i had ate a full plate then made me bring it all back up


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats mummytobe!!!

Morning ladies how are we all? Just getting ready to go to work and so can't be bothered. Weather is rotten. Ordering my pram tomorrow can't wait!! When's everyone ordering theirs? I know 3girlies has hers  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Roxie has a rash on her, it started as small spots so i assumed it was chicken pox but now they are big blotches about the size of 2p's & are joining together. Shes not ill, shes got a slight cough but thats it. Does anyone know what it could be? I'm panicking because im pregnant :(


----------



## Beautywithin

Isnt a allergy of some sort is it 3girlies? x


Suzie, im getting my pram, at 28 weeks...gunna be spending the next 2 weekends doing the nursery up x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww poor roxie..have you changed the washing powder or given her something different to eat she doesn't normally have? I would call nhs 24 and see what they say. The nurses are really helpful. 

What pram are you getting bw? Can't wait to see pics of the nursery!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent changed anything & she hasnt eaten anything different either. I'm going to ring nhs direct now & see what they say. thankyou x


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope she feels better soon 3 girlies..

Suzie im getting this one ( i think lol )

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_54_10751_-1__80010_10001_#alt_image2

& this 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-luna-mix-peacock/277111201/type-i/#

not to keen on the way the stroller looks on the first one, is why im getting both hehe

x


----------



## 3 girlies

nhs direct didnt seem worried about the rash, they just said to keep an eye on it, its probably something she ate that shes allergic to, but she hasnt eaten anything that she doesnt normally eat so i have no idea what it could be. it looks so horrible though! They said that as long as no one else gets it then it shouldnt affect me :)


----------



## 3 girlies

bw, i love them both, such a good price for the luna mix :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

is the rash itchy? x


----------



## 3 girlies

no, its not bothering her at all!


----------



## 3 girlies

was trying to take a pic but she wont stay still, typical Roxie lol


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls. Sorry to hear about Roxi's rash, I'm sure if NHS direct arent concerned then its nothing to worry about but if you are worried theres no harm in taking her to the doctors in the morning is there. :hugs:

I have my pram ordered, we have gone for the icandy cherry in purple and the pink maxicosi carseat :happydance: cant wait til we pay the last payment and go and pick it up :dance:

I cant wait to see the pics of Adam's nursery I cant believe how fast the time is going and how pregnant we all are. I still dont feel pregnant, maybe my body has just gotten used to it :haha: I dont really look pregnant apart from my face :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Oo BW i like those..i quite fancy getting the luna in green..but right now am getting the silvercross sleepover..am ordering it tuesday can't wait!! 

My sister all of a sudden became allergic to red food dye in food and couldn't eat anything with it in it for years then all of a sudden it went away..maybe something like that has happened? or has she been out in the garden and touched a plant or anything? Hope it goes away soon for her.

I'm with you on that one Hayley..i think ours is going by alot faster cuz we have christmas and new years to occupy us so we aren't totally focusing on it. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i feel like its draggin a bit now, but when i think about it at xmas ill be 34weeks and xmas dont seem that far away at all x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi everyone I hope you all had a good weekend! I haven't had a chance to get the pics on, sorry for keeping you all waiting! I will get them on tomorrow night I promise! Xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to hear that random :growlmad: So fustrating! Can they cancel on you if you had a viewing booked too?

MS- great bargins there!
I think girly too!

LOL two pages of just 'where is PC' lolol :rofl:

Welcome and congrats mummytobe! :D

3girlies- I saw your status? Is she ok? let us know how docs go :hugs:
I was going to get my pram in Jan, it may go in to the sale, but not bothered if it doesnt as its cheap anyway.
Do you think this is too late? :shrug:

Wow Hayley- what a lovely pram that is :thumbup:

Looking forard as well to seeing Adams room bw :D

PC-Hurry up women! We are dying to see lol 

How was everyones weekend? 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning, Mine was rather boring Callie, OH was working, and Paris has more of a social life then me now it seems hahaha

got a whole week of trying to keep her amused, she is still a sleep at the moment, i so hope Adam takes after her in the sleeping department, she slept right thru after 2 weeks x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Well it's a gorgeous day here today for a change..feel more motivated when it's sunny anyone else like that? 

No np that's not too late am just getting mine now cuz will need to spend money on Alex's bday and christmas so easier to buy it now.

Can't wait to see your piccies pc!!

Feel like time is dragging just a wee bit but every friday am like that's another week past already!! 

Ooo ladies a week on Friday i'll be in 3rd tri..how scarey!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

only nearly 99days to go, and 4 days till my 4D scan


----------



## mummysuzie22

Not long bw!!!

Congratulations pc you're 99 days today!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

omg its just dawned on me that we are nearly in 3rd tri, how fast is this going :shock:

i feel like i'm running out of time!!


----------



## nervouspains

Bw- wow 2 weeks?! I so hope Max is the same lol.
My sisters & bro's are on half term now too lol.

Thanks MS, ooooh 3rd trimester! I have ages to go still before im there! lol
At least in 2 days- il be viable :D :D Cant wait to reach that stage, im so glad I have made it this far already.
Im going to go to the mw eve clinic tomorrow though as still cant feel movements.
I heard him on the doppler 3 times yesterday, and I know it sounds silly lol, but, when I put the doppler on my belly, he moved away and I could hear him moving, but I kept the doppler in the same place, then OH came and spoke to him and then I picked up his hb again! :D lol its prob a coinsidence, but made oH smile :)

Woooo BW! I still have 4 weeks and 5 days to wait lol.
Roll on end of Nov I say!

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Whens everyone getting a cot? i dunno now why i got a moses basket, because the crib will be in our room, cot in his room, so maybe the moses basket can stay downstairs? he will probley stay in our room for the first 6 months or so anyways lol x


----------



## mummysuzie22

You only have 3 weeks np..will fly in!!

Maybe they will scan you tomorrow night? 

Our kids are back today after 2 weeks of half term..Alex is back to nursery and all i can say is thank goodness!! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am not getting our cot till 3 months cuz we are in a 2 bed house and have a crib for first 3 months then will buy the cot and transfer him into that. I didn't bother with a moses basket this time cuz Alex didn't like it and wasted 60 pounds and our rooms are off our living room so just gonna put him in his crib to sleep.

Also was talking to hubby last night and have decided am gonna breastfeed while in hospital then when i get home am gonna express and feed him in a bottle. I know i won't be able to handle demand feeding and will need to have a routine while having another wee one but if i'm expressing then he's still getting the benefits right? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks MS I hope so :)
Well im hoping that they may scan me next week- I remember BW sating that her friend was going to be scanned at 25 weeks, but day before her scan she fel baby kick, so maybe same goes for me :)

Im just getting a moses basket until im sure of my living arrangements :blush:
Then I can go all out lol.

MS- I heard that it takes away some of te benefits of BF, but I think that was to mum only :shrug: Im not 100% sure sorry but I remember reading that when I wanted to express feed not breast.
I dont think I could handle demand feeding? 
How often does a newborn need feeding? sorry it I sound dumb lol :blush:

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I ordered my pram at the baby show because I got a good offer, but I was going to wait until after christmas cos of Jan sales. 

Im just getting a moses basket for now, as not sure where we will be living in 6 months time, but my mum has said I can have my lil sisters if I want it so I am not too worried about this!

I promise I will get piccies on tonight everyone! They're not on a CD so I have to take pictures of them to get them on which is hard! lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

you still on team yellow claire? x


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah still team yellow although the lady did sat he a few times not sure if that was just instead of it though :rofl: Forgot to sat thanks ms, omg 99 days to go that's crazy! I don't want to leave 2nd tri!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh spill the beans, was she saying he or she lol.. cant wait to see pics, i think ill be able to tell from looking at the 4d pics if its a wee boy or girlie

wahooooooooo 99days!! its all seeming so real now. did you have a good weekend with OH x


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry bad typing, I'm on my phone invigilating a boring exam! Said he a few times! My mum thought the pics look like a boy! You can't see it in the pictures but the shape of the babies head was just like it's dads, so I'm hoping boy for their sake :haha: also has massive hands! 

She did check the heart as well though which was good as they couldn't do that at my 20 week scans and I asked about my placenta and she said she didn't get a very good view but the baby was very low down which she would be shocked to see if the placenta was low so fingers crossed!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry had a lovely weekend thanks, got the wedding suits sorted, I am so poor after this weekend! OH wouldn't show me what he looked like though, said he doesn't get to see me so why should I get to see him. Blokes eh! I'm hoping the colours look ok that's all I can say!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo random is 20 weeks today! :happydance: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Im sure he will look dashing, you decided on a dress yet??? god id be a nightmare picking something, id change my mind a dozon times im sure of it


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

PC- :yipee::yipee::yipee: you've only 99 days to go, 99days to go not long until 3rd tri lol

im 20 weeks today 

ive got a moses basket (i love my bear one) me and BW are going for the same theme lol and we are getting the cotbed for his room before he's born as OH's mum is buying it

ive not got a clue when im ordering my pram as my mums buying it tho we whenever she does im making her do it from mothercare using my sis-in-laws 20% discount


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks bw x yeah I've got the dress I thought it wud be a horrible experience because I'm pregnant but actually it's perfect and I feel a real princess in it! Just hope it still looks ok at 36 weeks, ekk! Xx


----------



## Beautywithin

randomxx said:


> morning ladies
> 
> PC- :yipee::yipee::yipee: you've only 99 days to go, 99days to go not long until 3rd tri lol
> 
> im 20 weeks today
> 
> ive got a moses basket (i love my bear one) me and BW are going for the same theme lol and we are getting the cotbed for his room before he's born as OH's mum is buying it
> 
> ive not got a clue when im ordering my pram as my mums buying it tho we whenever she does im making her do it from mothercare using my sis-in-laws 20% discount



20weeks wahoooooooo x

You decorating it in that theme aswell. going for a creme colour on the walls, and a i love my bear border, with stickers.... im getting that cot aswell. its flippin massive, and his room, is only a box room, so will take up most of it x


----------



## randomxx

yip thats exactly what we are doing aswell OH picked that cot the week after we found out we were pregnant lol and hasn't budged with it lol! plus i got the i love my bear moses basket with stand for £25 2nd hand so it all kind of tied in! 

PC- you will look lovely, i cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i am feeling really dizzy today, think its this cold ive got, feel like i need to lay down lol, i think my girls would trash the house in 30 seconds if i did that though :)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO, i can put my xmas tree up in 5 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







santa3.gif
File size: 746 bytes
Views: 11









xmas3.gif
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nervouspains

LOL YAY 3 girlies! Someone is as excited about that as me!! LOL

Whooooooooooooo on 20 weeks random!! :happydance:

I love the I love my bear theme, thats what I want in my nursery... When I have one haha :D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Woo hoo random congratulations!! half way there!!

Np- If it's for me then i'm not too bothered..i breastfed alex for 1 day in hospital then bottle fed and knock on wood has only had one cold and that's it never been sick or anything else so i'm not too concerned in regards to everything you hear about bfding baby is soo much better etc etc..it may be but it's also alot cheaper and personal i guess..If you bottle feed it's general every 4 hours but if you demand feed it's about every 2 hours from start to finish and i know i couldn't handle that especially at night.

I had the i love my bear theme with alex and it was gorgeous..i can't wait to see your pics..

You are alot less controlling than me pc!! I had to go and pick the kilts out and cravats and made sure it all matched..I was a nightmare! 

Oo i don't have to work tonight!! Am so happy..one of the girls wanted to switch thursday night for tonight which is perfect cuz a monday night is the only night me and hubby have together during the week and tv is good lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i always put my tree up end of novemeber, OH hates me putting it up that early, but christmas goes so quick, dont see the point just putting it up 2 weeks befor hand! 

Me and OH have decided not to get each other pressies this year, seeing as we will be skint as it is, and id rather the money go on things for Adam, when i was preg with Paris family and friends brought me baby bits, 

Not looking forward to new year so much, last year i was dancing away in my short skirt and heels, this year, ill be 3 stone over weight, probley have to wear a horried dress, and wont be able to drink lol,


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe 3girlies..i'm looking forward to it too..gonna put it up on the first this year usually don't put it up till the week before. A bit sad this year too cuz my gran is going to my mums in america for christmas so grandpas coming with us to the inlaws (they don't go away together cuz they always end up fighting lol ) but wishing i was in america with my mum. We're gonna go next year tho cuz christmas in america is so different then it is here and want the kids and ryan to expierence that xx


----------



## nervouspains

I cant wait to put the tree up!

New Year will be a bit of a downer for me.
Well Sunday just gone is when I got my :bfp: with Angel, and just to think all that was to come after, the damage had already been done :(
And New Years Eve is when we got our results...and 2nd Jan is when I had to go in for my termination :cry:
But im trying to think that who would have thought that a year after my bfp with Angel, I am happily 23 weeks pregnant with her Lil Bro, and Il be around 34 weeks the day we lost her.
Which is in a way (I am happy to be pregnant again never mind the sex really) its easier that this baby is a boy because it makes it easier on me not to have to feel as much guilt with Angel as I would have, should Max of been a girl.
But either way, im just so happy to be having a healthy & happy pregnancy again :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

NP, you are right, look at it with a postive attitude, Angel would want you to be happy. I will be thinking about you at new year, I hate it when dates bring back horrible memories. And there was me just worried that I cant go out partying! I am hoping my OH surprises me with a honeymoon for new year, I dont mind where we go but just nice to go somewhere for a couple of days you know?

MS- dont you worry, I chose every last detail, I just didnt get to see what it was all like together, Im taking his family in to get their suits done on saturday so I will make his dad show me instead! Men eh, they are so annoying!


----------



## pinkclaire

PS: thats such a sweet avatar pic BW! xx


----------



## randomxx

i agree NP look at it with a positive attitude Angel has sent you and her daddy an extra special xmas gift her little brother Max xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha pc..that's a good way round it lol

Np- I say the same as Random and Max like Hayleys wee one now have their own personal guardian angel  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks for your kind words girls :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I need your help girlies, I've got matts brother and sister coming to stay end of this week and want to do something with them friday night for Halloween, got any ideas? I was thinking we can decorate the house but need to do it cheaply as very skint! So obviously we can carve pumpkins, any other ideas? xx


----------



## nervouspains

tescos have got loads of fun bits from 20p!

Decorations, broom sticks are only 60p, a halloween noise cd is only 99p etc :D xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah brilliant NP thanks xx


----------



## Beautywithin

No real ideas, but the pound shop. do loadsa cool decorations x


----------



## AimeeM

Hi all :)

Had to dash on Friday and take Kayden to hospital, he got really poorly and the doc wouldn't see him cos of sodding swine flu. The hospital said that is what they think he had but i say that is crap as he was fine by Saturday night.

On a plus note we went to Blackpool yesterday which was fun.

3G's, When Kayden was a bit younger he had this virus called slapped cheek syndrome and the rash sounds the same as that you described.

Hope your all ok!


----------



## AimeeM

Just reading that meet up thread, dunno if i am being paranoid but the last post sounds quite like some peado thing to me. Some new person with 1 post wanting to know more about the meet? Think we maybe better doing this meet private over facebook, go have a look at that post and let me know what you think. Like i said i could just be looking in to it a little bit more than i should??


----------



## nervouspains

I agree Aimee- I wish this thread was locked too so no one could read our posts! lol
But yea a private convo msg would be good over fb? So we cann send 1 msg to us all in 1 go? xxx


----------



## randomxx

yeah me and claire were just talking about that i think its a real fat man this time tho its pretty scary when you think about it if we had posted everything up like where we were meeting and when and where we were all staying it would be pretty freaky and probably ruin the meet for us! 

Aimee-glad he's okay now


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh i was gunna say something about that, but didnt want to sound nasty! but why write something like that as your first post, freaky!


----------



## AimeeM

I'm not bothered me i will say owt lol! Yeah just thought it was a bit weird and maybe a coincidence that in my brain i instantly pictured the fat man :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

it says hes a man on his profile & the contact details are london escorts, bit weird!!


----------



## AimeeM

Hmmm, yes very strange! Sometimes i forget this site is an open to all one!

Freaky- maybe there is a demand for preggo escorts and he is wanting to come and recruit!


----------



## Beautywithin

Escorts! eeeekkkkkkk im gunna sends wobbles a PM
makes me wary of putting pics of paris up on here now!


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Escorts! eeeekkkkkkk im gunna sends wobbles a PM
> makes me wary of putting pics of paris up on here now!

I agree bw, i was wondering whether to or not so yes i think that is a good idea. I just went and had a look at his 'webpage'


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah i agree, makes me panic about how open i am, its like a diary of my whole life :shock:


----------



## Beautywithin

so did i aimee, and when i saw this line, i clicked the X button

*Girls from London escorts are fundamentally different from ordinary prostitutes *


----------



## randomxx

good god tht is scary good idea to pm wobbles xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh shit bw, never saw that bit.... He/she needs to be banned.


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv PM'd her, not sure if anything will be done, but least she knows x


----------



## randomxx

defo has to be banned!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Why pick our thread though? theres loads of other meets being organised!!!


----------



## AimeeM

I know they can ban people so maybe they might do that but i will defo be more cautious. I just started getting well para so i am taking any pics of Kayden off. It is a shame as i want to share them but i don't want them to get into the wrong hands. You know what they can do wi pics these days.


----------



## AimeeM

3 girlies said:


> Why pick our thread though? theres loads of other meets being organised!!!

He might think we are the best looking of the bunch lol...


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> Why pick our thread though? theres loads of other meets being organised!!!
> 
> He might think we are the best looking of the bunch lol...Click to expand...

he clearly hasnt seen my bump pics in my horrible pink heart pjs then :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

that was probley his plan, befriend us and try and get us to gone his agency! ewwwww


----------



## AimeeM

LOL @ 3g's!! Maybe there is a pink heart pj fetish :D


----------



## AimeeM

Bw, that industry must work in horrid ways, well i am sure it does. But i bet there are some out there who would do it for the cash :shock:


----------



## randomxx

could be bcz we are called the lovebugs :winkwink: and we are all young and defo sexy with our baby bumps xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL @ 3girlies, Aimee and randoms comments :rofl:

maybe he wants to try and pimp us out :rofl: eughhhh weirdo!

id like to more aobut this what was it? comment? lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

And he trys and makes it sound like it isnt Prostitution, when it gawd dam is... and what is strange is why put a website like that on ya profile when its friggin obvious no one from a site like this would be interested... well i hope they wouldnt


----------



## randomxx

NP- its the last comment in the meet thread

BW- what you talking about im interested lol :winkwink:


----------



## 3 girlies

Perhaps it was saying we would be skint around xmas, i know i said that on that thread!


----------



## blackrose

Oh my god:saywhat: what on earth is he doing ?:ban: ????


----------



## Beautywithin

im talking about that fat mans website random lol x


----------



## AimeeM

LOL i was just thinking all he has to do is read back some of my threads moaning that i can't be arsed to have sex then he would count me out!!

Am off for a bit to do some decorating. DH is painting the bedroom and i am going to sit and watch, erm i mean help...


----------



## randomxx

BW- i was talking the mick


----------



## pinkclaire

You lot have been very chatty since I left! lol. Does everyone who wants to come to the meet PM me and send me the link to your facebook profile if I havent already got it (that way you can see I am not a fat man praying on pregnant women) and I'll send a group msg. We do need to set a date this is annoying me now lol.

At the weekend my OH said he was going to pimp me out to get us some more money but then add oh but noone would pay for you now as your fat. Charming eh! I will tell him tonight he was wrong :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

excuse my pregnancy brain random lol


gunna take paris to the park for a bit-hopefully will keep her quiet x


----------



## nervouspains

LOL eugh fat man, if your reading this, go away we arent interested lol.



...whats it worth ;) :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

:rofl: NP! I just wrote about weird men on the meet thread lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

You ladies are too funny lol i saw that comment but didn't know what to say about it lol

Think you are a friend on my facebook pc?Really shit brain lol

Oo random think we are planning on moving to barrhead soon  xx


----------



## AimeeM

:rofl: @ PC!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah your my friend MS! At least I hope its you! hehe.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha i get so confused on facebook with the names etc lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Everyone who wants to come PM me and I will get organising (again) without any weirdos!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Think i'd be happier with that xx


----------



## pinkclaire

mummysuzie22 said:


> Think i'd be happier with that xx

I edited my post cos worked out you cant stop people viewing, not sure which one you were replying to?


----------



## nervouspains

Ok I will pm you now pc :D xx


----------



## nervouspains

I just told OH about the pervy man 'F*&~#@' weirdo, whats he doing on a pregnancy site?' lol xx


----------



## randomxx

if i told my oh he would totally ban me from a meet lol think ill just keep it to myself 

MS- ooooooooooh that would be good why barrhead? x


----------



## kezwickd

I am due on February 8th
I can't wait


----------



## nervouspains

Congrats Kezwickd :)


----------



## kezwickd

Im due Feb 8th with my first little kung fu rascal


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Kezwickd! xx


----------



## randomxx

congrats hello and welcome kezwickd


----------



## mummysuzie22

The one about the closed thread but it's ok doesn't matter 

Congrats and welcome kezwickd!!

Cuz my gran and dads family live between there and nitshill so i know that area quite well. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

welcome Congrats Kezwickd 

just got back from the park, cant believe its dark already! x


----------



## nervouspains

God I only just looked out the window! its so dark!
It was light last week when I left work! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Just been handed a letter at work to say my job is being considered for redundancy, I have a meeting about it tomorrow and they will let me know on Friday if I still have a job. I would only have 2 weeks left then for my maternity pay! I am shitting myself as I really dont know what I am going to do, its not like I can go get another job now! I will still be entitled to Mat Pay i think, but will lose out on my 6 weeks 90% pay I think. I am going to call acas when I get home, but I am shitting myself now!


----------



## 3 girlies

i think they have to pay still pay you the full amount pc plus the holiday pay you accrue while you would have been on maternity leave, or at least thats what i got when i was made redundant.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks 3 girlies, I've got all sorts going through my head now. Cant see why they would chose to keep my job now, they havent replaced me so kinda points to their getting rid of it!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am so sorry pc..especially at this time of year..i hope it all works out xx


----------



## 3 girlies

will they let you work up till your maternity leave starts? im pretty sure they have to still pay you what you are entitled to, i was on maternity leave when i was made redundant & i got a pay out of £2000 & all my maternity pay plus the 2 days per month holiday pay i earned.


----------



## AimeeM

No way Claire what a bugger. If they don't sort you out with mat pay i would do them for unfair dismissal. 2 weeks before your mat leave does sound a little sus' imo...


----------



## randomxx

shes required to work one months notice so that would take her until past her mat leave so she should still get her SMP at least thats the way im seeing it! i think its more like a way to let her know she doesn't have a job to come back to if you get me???

just done my free driving lesson and im now driving on the roads and can do hill starts and junctions! tho a teenager wearing black walked out in front of me without looking as she was texting on her phone i panicked a wee bit then lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well done you random!! What a numpty that girl is x


----------



## randomxx

claires just phonig acas just now so ill let you all know what they say

im really proud of myself lol she said my steering is sorted, and i can work my feet she just needs me to get to the stage where i dont think about my feet im really enjoying it! im doing 3hours a week so hoping i am either very close to my test or done my test by the time my little man's here!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah random how come you get free ones, i need to get back into driving, was doing it for 7 months 2 lessons a week, ( didnt find it easy lol ) but stopped when i got terrible MS, now cant afford it, the amount of money i spend in them 7 months. seems a waste now, next time im gunna go on one of them week long course, is 400 quid, but if you dont pass first time,they let you have another go free


----------



## randomxx

i got a free hour lesson bcz she messed up yesterday and was an hour late for my lesson and hadn't got in contact with me so i went out wasn't going to sit in when she wasn't texting me back so she gave me a free hour :happydance: i would really like to do a crash course but dont think just nows the best time lol! im hoping once he fixes my car that he will take me out in that aswell that way im getting more used to driving if you get me??


----------



## hayley x

:hi: how are we all tonight? xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi hayley x

they have to give me one months notice which means I am on mat leave (just) so they have to carry on paying me it. Thank god I decided I would leave right on my dates that's all I can say! So hopefully the same will happen as 3girlies to me. I have to go to a meeting tomorrow to justify how I can make the company money, well that's a hard one seeing as I won't even be there but I'm just going to go into the meeting as if I wasn't pregnant and tell them what I would of if I wasn't. It's just rubbish didn't really need that stress! On a good note I took piccies so I'm putting them on my journal now! Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi girlies how are you? So I've had hardly any sleep worrying about this meeting today, I'm not sure why I'm letting it worry me I don't even like the job! Will be a strange mood in the office today. Also double wammy Trouble with the ex is back. Just what we needed yesterday! But I'm going to do my best to not let it all get to me and keep positive today and guess what.....

26 weeks today! Ekk only 1 week left in 2nd tri.


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on being 26 weeks, in 4 weeks you will be 3/4 of the way there :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks 3 girlies xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

PC- sorry to hear about your job worries :hugs:
Whoooooo on 26 weeks!!
Come on msn and we can goss goss goss on the ex files lol
But dont let her get to you, you have your wedding and baby to look forward to, thena new home! :D

Hayley- Lovely aviator piccy

Im going to the drop in clinic tonight, well I will phone later this afternoon and speak to my mw, and see if she thinks its worth me popping down to talk about the non movements.
xxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Pc- I hope everything works out for you this morning and don't let the ex bother you. You have enough going on without that. Let us know how it goes and congrats on 26 weeks!!!

Np-let us know what she says when you call..hopefully they will give you another scan 
 xx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all :)

Had a great sleep last night thank God. I really needed it!

Claire wo-hoo on 26 weeks. Wow 1 week till 3rd tri, lucky you!! :D

Good luck with the MW NP, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning :)

Claire hope the meeting goes ok, one more week till 3rd tri, and ill be coming over with you!! i cant wait 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! I would be insane if I didnt have my bnb friends to vent off with! hehe.

Chin up today, I am sure the outcome has already been decided on so no point worrying and feel better now acas have said I will get my mat leave what ever! only 14 working days left! wahoo!

BW, I am scared of 3rd tri, I dont want to go lol.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Aimee- I hope they book me in for a scan! hehe!

Glad you had a good nights sleep, I didnt, I felt liek I woke up every hour!
I keep having this fear that we are going to be broken in to for some reason :shrug: so I think thats whats keeping me up

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Callie- im like that aswell... if the door creeks or anything im wide awake, i wake up 3-4 times a night, with either a snuffed nose, needing the loo, or i got cramp in my leg, and sometimes because wee man is kicking

No dont be scared to go over to third tri Claire! it means the end is in sight,exciting,exciting,exciting xx


----------



## AimeeM

I am ok when Wayne is here but when he is working nights i have to sleep with the bright landing light on and then i really toss and turn.

I really can't wait to be in the 3rd tri!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone else got skin tags?? i friggin hate then. got 2 on my belly and Neck :(


----------



## nervouspains

Anne-Marie same with me.
Even if I dont drink for about 2 hours before bedtime, I still wake up needing a wee! I go to sleep about 10, then up for a wee about 1. Whyyyyyy and then another long wee aobut 5, why baby why? I have no drink in my body to push out! lol

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

BW- I haven't but, if you get a piece of string and tie it around the tag really tight in a knot and then leave it, the blood supply will stop and in a few days it should drop off!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh thanks for the tip Aimee, x

I drink a lot of water, so im not surprized i need to get up in the night, but last few nights, iv been holding it in because i cant be arsed to get up, and gawd when i wake in the morning my belly hurts, TMI but even thi i drink loads, my wee is bright yellow, it used to be clear pre pregnancy

x


----------



## nervouspains

I have a skin tag! One that has grown and I hate it! Im going to buy some cotton at lunch time and sort it out tonight lol.
I used to have loads under my arms, but I had those cut off about 3 years ago at the doctors lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

do they hurt getting cut off, i got some from when i lost weight pretty quickly.. they fecking horried isnt my body falling apart enough as it is without getting them aswell lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol no it doesnt hurt at all, you cant even feel them cutting it off! Its jsut more like eeekkkk because you know whats going on lol xx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

i dont normally have to get up through the night tho i keep waking up bcz ive been lying on my arm and its pretty sore lol! 

claire :happydance::happydance: woohoo on 26 weeks

NP- fingers crossed you get a scan


----------



## AimeeM

BW- how did you find Paris's birth? Did you find they treat you like crap cos you were young?


----------



## AimeeM

Was just having a look at the buddy threads and the love bugs have 1000's of more posts than the others!


----------



## randomxx

we are a chatty bunch ladies xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL we do like a good old natter lolol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> BW- how did you find Paris's birth? Did you find they treat you like crap cos you were young?

Yes, i think thats what started off my depression, they made me feel like i didnt no what i was doing, i remember when she was born, i was holding her, and the nurse there said NO, this is how you are meant to hold her, make sure there head is well supported, then she went on to say iv got a lot to learn, eh i new that i had experience with kids seeing as i worked in a nursery and babysat my cousins, then when it came to them showing me how to bath her, they basically just took right over so all in all was'nt a very good experience, yeh being a young mum, and not having a my mum around me, i did feel at times i was doing things wrong, but instead of having people support me, it was just your young it will come to you in time! noooo way will i let them be treating me like that this time x


----------



## AimeeM

Yes it was the same for me, they treated me like crap. They were nasty and so bloody rude. I think i have defo learned from last time though and i will take no shit this time!

How about the birth did you find it ok and manage ok?


----------



## Beautywithin

I was surprized at how well i managed, considering my ex was no use at all, id read up on birth and how to prepare myself, but nothing can really prepare you untill it actually happens, i didnt like the fact, i had 5 different nurses keep coming in and out, especially as i was only in labour for 8 hours, 

Im lucky i even got a bed when i went in, i rang after having contractions for 5 hours, and all they said was have a bath and ring back in a hour, i gave it 20 mins and that was enough we went down there and i said im not leaving till i get a room, 

Im getting worried about the birth this time round, obviously i know what the pain is like, and big babies run in OH's family, his son was 9lb4oz 

How was your birth with Kayden? x


----------



## Beautywithin

wahoo my 4d scan has been moved forward a day, so its now thursday 4,45 yay. so will be bang on 26weeks x


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo BW! cant wait to see the pics x


----------



## Beautywithin

you had your meeting yet claire? x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey BW!

Yes I have, basically there is 7 positions and 10 people going for it and I have to reapply for my job, but there is two of us going for the same job before anyone else thinks of applying so think my chances are pretty slim, why would they give me the job over my colleague when Im leaving in three weeks, but I will try, with this trouble with slaggy ex (if she event warrents being called an ex) we may actually be better off if I am unemployed (after my mat leave runs out) so need to do some digging to find out.


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo bw looking forward to the pics!

OMG what a tw*t I am!

I go to the dentist 'Hi I have an appointment at 2, Tuesday the 28th'
Oh then it hits me the... 28th!! What a idiot!
So out of te door I go in shame and face them again tomorrow! How embarrassing!! xx


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: callie, at least you can tell your pregnant so thats your excuse :rofl: I had to read that like 4 times just to realise why you were embarassed :dohh: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: thats so funny!!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I felt like a right plonker, and to top it off. OH booked a half day so he could go too.
Oops lol, oh well at least he gets the afternoon off :rofl: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

PMSL Callie- thats what prego brain does to us! my teeth feel manky since iv become pregnant, as if they are going to fall out? gawd, you lot must think im a moany cow with all these problems, but in pregnancy i seem to get the full wack, dry skin,shite hair, spots, and manky teeth lol

x


----------



## nervouspains

LOL BW! Bless you! Well I think your looking fab!
My teeth felt like that in the beginning, but now I cant tell a diffrence as they are always covered in choclate :rofl: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

:rofl:

I hope Adam still loves me, when im bald and have no teeth, :haha:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe np sounds like something id do lol

Oo can't wait to see the pics bw!! 

Oh is gonna get me one for my christmas he said woop woop!! Think am gonna book it for 30 weeks when its more chubbier altho if its anything like me its probably a wee heffer already lol

you know the big big extra cartons of tropicana oj you get? Well from yesterday i have had one of those and then hubby went out last night and bought a smaller carton and that's almost finished..safe to say i'll be in the bathroom quite often in the next few days lol I just can't stop drinking it but the heartburn is horrible!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah iv been drinking a lot of that.. can only be tropicana aswell, im getting heartburn most nights now dont think i got it with paris right till the end!

This scan im having is a fetal growth one, so do you think he will be able to give me a rough idea of how much baby will weigh at birth x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol it was so embarrassing! 

Oooh fabbo MS! :D
Lol same as this little one, he was just under a pound at 20+5 so I reckon hes going to be a right porker when hes born :rofl:

BW- I hope so, I hope mine will be able to give me a rough idea on the weight as well :shrug:
Maybe they will be able to tell me at me 34 week scan? I wonder if he will be in a breech position still?

Oh I spoke to te midwifes, I have to go down there tonight so she can listen to him... Wonder what she will say aobut not feeling him then?
xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and is anyone going to do anything to bring labour on?
After 37 weeks im going to have everyday:

rasberry tea
currys
pints of pinapple juice
and :sex: 

lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

I will just to lots of walking and :sex: I was 2cms at 38 weeks with Alex and that was from them 2. Pinapple wont work unless you eat LOADS and I mean LOADS and rasperry leaf tea doesnt bring on labour it just helps the labor or something :shrug: I wont say no to the currys though, Love them :D

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

i had

sex
rasberry tea
curry

and it brang on my labour with Paris lol x


----------



## hayley x

how weird does it sound though, already talking about ways to get baby out :dohh: the time will be here before we know it xxx


----------



## randomxx

im going to be using a birthing ball in the house as its ment to help get him engaged, raspberry leaf tea to soften my cervix, fresh pineapple,currys, long walks and mibe sex to bring on labour lol! 

im hoping to convince OH to get a growth scan with baby bond they estimate the babys weight and its only £99 and i get 3d black and white pics and can get it anytime up until 34 weeks x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I'm going to lay on an operating table and the magician is gonna pull him out like a rabbit in a hat 

Castor oil works..my friend rubbed clary sage on her tummy and put some drops in the bath and that worked for her.

Bding then laying with your hips in the air (alot harder now you'll be huge) lol and let the yucky white stuff lay on your cervix it's supposed to work like the gel they give you in an induction..

bouncing on a birthing ball

umm curry helped another one of my friends..think i've covered a few lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I am going to try it all lol.

I love pinapple juice, and I havent had any since I have been pregnant as I heard it brings on labor!
I wouldnt mind a glass now lol.

I will try the walks, but I am a lazy cow lol xx


----------



## randomxx

its only fresh pineapple as far as i know not like tinned stuff or juice but i could be wrong! im sure the midwife told my friend she would have to buy a fresh pineapple and cut it up! 

yeah :spermy: is ment so cause uterine contractions


----------



## mummysuzie22

You've got to eat 7 fresh pineapples for it to do anything..tins don't do anything either does pineapple juice so you'll be fine  I would love if someone tried to eat 7 near their due date to see if it works xx


----------



## randomxx

i'll try it MS


----------



## nervouspains

LOL random will try anything... eh ;) lololol well after those (eugh) philly & jam bagel! :rofl:

Oh cool! thanks girlies! I will buy a carton tonight, I am looking foward to it now lol.
Il ask the mw to double check.
does anyone want me to ask the mw any questions while im there?!

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oooo brilliant random!!! Am keeping you to it 

Umm none i can think of np..when are you going up?
xx


----------



## nervouspains

Tonight, its the drop in clinic so shes asked me to pop in. Fingers crossed il be the first one there again :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon everyone! You have been busy!

We decided to go swimming which was fun and it felt very nice on my joints.

As for bringing labour on i wont try to before 40 weeks at all as i think he should stay in there until nature thinks he should! After that i will just have plenty of sex, not a problem seen as i am not allowed it now!

BW- about Kayden's birth, it was horrible but that was as i was so unprepared and also had the most awful midwives. I have read so much more this time and got it all planned out that i will try and stay as calm as possible. Also i am getting a hypno-birthing CD in the next week or so and am going to listen to it most nights from then until the birth!


----------



## randomxx

you can keep me to it MS ive got specific dates (that ive been told) im allowed to have my little man OH has requested either the 3rd his bday, the 13th his dads bday, or the 17th Paddys day

oh Aimee while your talking about hypnobirthing i phoned the hospital and my classes start at the end of next month :happydance: what cd are you getting??


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck NP with your appointment! Let us know what they say about the movements!

I am not trying anything, I dont want baby to appear early, the later the better with OHs training!

Oh and I quite liked randoms bagel idea xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha random!! Hopefully you have an obidient boy!! 

Pc any update on dates for the meet? Just so i can discuss it with oh xx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh damn it, i wanted np to ask the midwife about sore ribs on my right side, well i say ribs, its more like my liver! nevermind, might make an appointment with my doctor when Reese goes back to school!

i just had chicken casserole with loads of veg, it was so nice :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Maybe baby up there 3 girlies? Oo that sounds nice..when hubby comes in from football he's gonna make us chicken with pasta and sauce and garlic bread..am starving the now tho xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hey aimee where can you get hypno-birthing CD's from, ? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

I know am not Aimee but you can get them off of amazon xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks Suzie xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No problemo  xx


----------



## AimeeM

The one i have seen is here:

https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

It is 11.99 and they have loads of different types. I thought i would give it a try and the reviews are quite good. I am going for the hospital birth prep one.

Gosh i am SO tired, i can not believe how swimming has taken it out of me.


----------



## randomxx

thanks aimee im swaying on wether or not to buy one as i get one when i start my classes but i dont start them for another month hmmm i might just buy it

oh yeah we need to set a date for the meet, what happened about fat man did wobbles get back to you BW


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah i wanna know if she got back about him!

Well if you get one with your course then it might be better to stick to the same course which their cd will probably compliment their course. They say you need to listen to it 20 times approx before the birth so still a fair bit of time too.
I can understand how it works though, it is the fear of child birth that makes it a lot worse than it needs to be so being as relaxed as poss will defo help.
I do feel a lot more relaxed this time anyway for some reason.


----------



## pinkclaire

Evening everyone! About the meetI am just waiting for replies from PM from a couple of people, if I havent heard by tomorrow, I will send a msg through facebook anyway xx

Hope your all well x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Sorry pc didn't realise i had to send one..am such a div lol am not gonna bother sending one cuz still not 100% sure i can go so will just see what date you all come up with 

99 Days to go BW!!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'll wait for the date to be set before i can say if im coming or not!!


----------



## nervouspains

Morning lovely ladies!

Yes I am in a happy mood today lol!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :yipee: Im 24 weeks!!! Whoooooooooooooooo V.I.A.B.L.E! Yeaaaaaaaaaaa :happydance: :happydance:

Well dentist TODAY lol.

The MD of where I work just made me a cuppa! Haha!

Thanks MS about the pinapple juice- MW said same thing!
So here I am typing away with a glass of pinapple in hand :D

She said apparently I have a wriggler and not a kicker! Oh no scan :( lol
Because I have felt the 'bubble' movements and remember when I shouted in my car and felt as if something had tucked down but I thought it was my imagination, well apparently it wasnt! :rofl: She reckons that because I just feel the occasional 'wiggle' hes not a kicker. She said though by about 30-32 weeks (Thats long :() I should start to feel real kciks, Godsake! thats like the end of my pregnancy!
Oh but I forgot to menchion yesterday that on monday evening I needed a wee, and every now and then it felt as if something was 'pushing' a little, liek the type of feeling if you pushed your finger on to your skin, and she said 'Yes that was him probably jumping on your bladder' Oooh then I got all excited because thinking aobut it, it probably was! :D She listened to the hb and said that it was defintly baby so she has no worries :) 
So im feeling good about little man :D

YAY on the 99 days BW & MS :D :D Whooooooooooooo

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yayy for pineapple juice!! hehe

Ooo i have to say tho you are a lucky lady having a wriggler..i was woken up 3 times last night by him kicking so enjoy your sleep while you can  it's brilliant tho everything is ok..even tho you can't feel kicks you'll start feelin him more moving and doing somersaults so you'll still feel him moving.

And congrats on being VIABLE!!!! Woo hoo!!!!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone,

Thats great news NP! 

Oh I didnt mean about setting the date I just meant about facebook as I havent got everyone on there yet to send to everyone, but I am sure between us all you can see who I havent got and let them know. I will send a msg today then xx


Viable wahoo! And 99 days MS and BW.... wow the love bugs are going to be here soon!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Girls!
I know, I couldnt believe it when I saw a thread for July buddies! Wow it makes this seem much closer then what I really think it is! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats callie, 24 weeks xxxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

There's july babies already???!!!! That's scarey lol our babies will be 5 months then lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

July babies... jesus.. when we look at it like that, he has gone quick i was a july baby! x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all!

Congrats np on being viable :happydance: and bw and ms on double figures :happydance: !!

We are getting on with these pregnancies for sure, i too saw that July thread and thought oh my gosh they will see our Feb thread and probably think wow they are so far ahead of us! Like i used to think about the ones due in October/November!


----------



## Beautywithin

so glad pregnancy is only 9 months, dont think i could handle 12months! it strange that from next week i can say i have 12weeks till he is here x


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG, 9 months is long enough! I was speaking to someone who is due in July last week and couldnt believe it! I think 6 months would be a nice time lol. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOoo i agree..Just think 12 more saturdays till bubs is here  xx


----------



## AimeeM

mummysuzie22 said:


> OOoo i agree..Just think 12 more saturdays till bubs is here  xx

When you say it like that..... :D

If it was only 6 months i would probably have a lot more kids by now lol good job it is not then!


----------



## Beautywithin

6 months would be perfect... or even better 9 weeks ( like dogs ) haha we are already over populated as it is.. so maybe that wouldnt be such a good idea 

what date are you meant to be going in for your section suzie? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Does sound alot better like that doesn't it 

Not sure bw..have my consultant appt dec 4th so hopefully find out then. I'm 37 weeks on jan 15th so hopefully week after that..i'm getting to the point i can't sleep well and am in pain turning in bed..i now don't look forward to going to bed and have never been like that so hopefully they'll take me in that week..if not then i'll just eat 7 pineapples hehe xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oooh 12 more sats! lol omg! I have 16, thats like another month! lol

I wish it wasnt 9 months, its so long lol.
And really if you overdue, its near enough 10 months! lol

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I was 15 days over with Alex and felt like another 9 months lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I am dreading going overdue!

I am so hungry, but all I have is jaffa cakes!
I bet they will tell me I have GD as I ahve been eating so much crap!
x


----------



## nervouspains

Does anyone know when the new look xmas sales start? Im going to go online and buy loads of high shoes in the sales lolol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i want to know aswell callie, have already brought my size 10 outfit for when i can finally fit back in it i doubt ill ever be a size 8 again :((... bit pissed off i cant start the diet i want till 12weeks after giving birth it will almost be summer then, so will see how i feel after 6 weeks, then give it a try,


----------



## nervouspains

Yea Im going to buy some things in the sale at my pre-pregnancy size, I am really really hoping that bf will go well and help me shed some weight!
I spoke to the mw last night about excercise and she said walking and swimming is best, so im going to make the effort to walk every evening for about 30 mins, but I just hate it when its so dark.
I have a cross trainer at home, but I dont really awnt to go straight on to that when I ahvent done any excercise in like the last year lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv got an exercise bike, and to think pre preg i could easily burn 800 cals in 30 mins..im lucky now to do 30 without feeling knackered! i dont go swimming that much, because i think everyone will be thinking look at her fat ass! Paris loves swimming and B is forever taking her, but when Adam is here, i will go more often, fat ass or not! x


----------



## AimeeM

You do loose a lot of weight running round after the little one too!!


----------



## Beautywithin

but thats about when they are 2 lol,everyone told me the weight would come off after i had Paris, like hell did it, i stayed the same for months! but the depression didnt help, i wouldnt eat in the day, mainly night and it would be just junk! so this time round until i can start a diet properly, can at least have healthy meals! we got a mircrowave 2 weeks ago, i hate them, but OH said we will need it for ready meals!! i hope it dont get to that stage where i wont have time to do a proper dinner x


----------



## nervouspains

All I eat is crap! No wonder Max is already a fatty lolol

I really need to eat more healthy! Iv had a packet of jaffas today :blush:
and I have got soup for lunch, and a bag of... Randoms! lol xx


----------



## randomxx

right im trying to remember the really important bits lol

NP- :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: on being viable

BW & MS- :headspin::headspin::headspin:on 99 days 

im dreading what im going to look like after my little man is here but im determined to get back to my size 8-10 so i'l do something i'll need to lol


----------



## randomxx

oh yeah and OH says he'll think about me getting a growth scan hehe which means i will sooooooooo get one x


----------



## AimeeM

Just popped to town and bought one of those grow egg temperature things! I think they are well cool. According to it my living room is 21 degrees c but i feel well cold so i am surprised at that! We will be sleeping in a freezing cold bedroom when Nathan is here i think!

I found i lost weight really quick with Kayden as i carried him a lot and he was heavy plus walking with the big pram was harsh exercise. It was when i went on that depo-vera injection i put on a stone in 12 weeks, never got the jab again and couldn't shift the weight for ages afterwards.


----------



## nervouspains

Great my gums are inflammed! He thinks I am getting pockets at the back of my toothy pegs :(

Lol whats the grow egg Ams? Il have to google it!

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Here it is:

https://www.gro.co.uk/grobagegg.aspx

I have a thing for buying gadgets and thought this was cute and also good as a night light! The baby should sleep in a room of a certain temperature they say so this keeps a check on it.


----------



## nervouspains

Thats well groovy.
Where did you get yours from? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah ladies iv come over all miserable, friday im going to talk to someone about my weight gain :( i try and not let it get to me, and the idea was, if i put on the same amount as i did with Paris then so be it, i could just about lose that, but if i carry on the way im going, i will put on even more, now that frightens me :(( i just want to feel like my old self again


----------



## nervouspains

But BW your pregnant! And you look nothing but!
I have put on nearly a stone now, and I just look so fat! My face, everything, I now have 3 chins, not 2! Lol
I need to excercise. I want to take my dog out when im home, but I dont like going out in the dark :(
I suppose im going to have too though xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah i like going for walks in the dark, come across far to many hoodies tho lol

iv put on 2 stone and thats with having terrible morning sickness from 8-19 weeks :( my face, legs.. everything just looks horried, loadsa people have said to me i look liked iv gained a lot, and i no its my own doing, but i cant help when im pregnant but to feel hungry nearly all the time, gawd knows what sort of body im gunna have after this, have spoke to OH about having a tummy tuck, if after losing weight and exercise im still not happy with how things look, and he said he wouldnt want me having it done, but if it was making me that unhappy then we would find the money!! Oh it gets me so angry when some women just snap back into shape grrr lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

i feel really down today, i feel shitty with a cold anyway & then i go to tescos & this happens..

I nipped into my local tescos this morning for a pumpkin & when i was leaving i felt really faint so i walked outside with my trolley to find a bench. Luckily there is a bench about 10 metres away from the entrance so i walked over to it. All of a sudden the trolley stops dead in the path & rams into my bump nearly winding me! It turns out that in that tescos they have installed a device that freezes your wheels when you cross a certain point so you dont walk off with their trolleys It gets worse....you then have no way of unlocking the wheels so i had to leave my 2 little girls & my paid for shopping, on their own while i went out of their view to get another trolley. 
The force the trolley hit my bump has left me with a stitch type pain since it happened, im so annoyed. Bloody stupid idea, whats wrong with the £1 slot on the trolleys??? 

so yeah my day has been pants. I am tired & both my girls are ill too so looks like another rubbish night sleep. :(


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know what you mean, I dont think OH wants me to loose weight as I will then be attractive to other men again :rofl:

But thats normal, and a lot could be down to swelling and water retention!

I think I look huuuuuge for 24 weeks, but my uterus is measuring fine, I just look fat- except to the side I look pregnant lol and my belly is still like a jelly, so unless you knew I was preggo, you prob think I just like my donuts a little too much lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Beautywithin said:


> Ah i like going for walks in the dark, come across far to many hoodies tho lol
> 
> iv put on 2 stone and thats with having terrible morning sickness from 8-19 weeks :( my face, legs.. everything just looks horried, loadsa people have said to me i look liked iv gained a lot, and i no its my own doing, but i cant help when im pregnant but to feel hungry nearly all the time, gawd knows what sort of body im gunna have after this, have spoke to OH about having a tummy tuck, if after losing weight and exercise im still not happy with how things look, and he said he wouldnt want me having it done, but if it was making me that unhappy then we would find the money!! Oh it gets me so angry when some women just snap back into shape grrr lol x

:hugs: i sympathise, i hate the way i look. :cry:


----------



## nervouspains

3 girlies- Omg! How are you feeling now?
Did you go in and complain? I would have, or at least put something in to a comment box.
I hope your ok xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no, bless you all :( 

Bw- I can relate to how you feel. I am sure that you look perfectly fine and not as big as you think but when you have issues of your own there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better or believe it so i think you are doing the best thing by going to talk to a professional xx

3g's- Dear lord, what an awful thing to happen. Are you feeling any better. stupid things like that, it makes my blood boil. What a friggin stupid thing they have got there, surly not that many trolleys get nicked to warrant such a silly thing? Are you feeling her moving the same and stuff?
Bless your two girls too isn't it awful having poorly kids, you feel for them so much but also it is so hard looking after them when they are ill i think.

Np- I got it from mothecare on sale was £16.99 should have been £21.99 all the more reason to buy it lol :)


----------



## 3 girlies

im ok, & yes shes moving a bit, first thing i did when i got home was check her heartbeat with my doppler & make sure i wasnt bleeding! I have wrote an email complaining about it but i doubt they will do anything. :shrug:

sorry for the rant earlier, things just got on top of me :( a good cry & cuddle from my hubby & i'm ok again :)


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- that is terrible i know asda has those trolley stopper things aswell but on the outskirts of their carparks not that close to the entrance! i hope you and your girlie are okay and that the girls get better soon! 

BW- hope you cheer up soon and i bet its all baby and fluid and stuff like that! 

here's a few bits i bought last night
 



Attached Files:







Image0157.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









Image0158.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beautywithin

3girlies, keep on at them, hope you feel better soon.

random you have good taste, i love them grey booties x


----------



## 3 girlies

random those grey boots are so cute.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

It's actually weird but i started putting Alex to bed at 7 so he's up at 7 and am actually enjoying being up at this time. I can't say why right enough lol I wish i could walk and go for one along the prom.

OOOOO am so EXCITED!!!! hubby's gran is rather wealthy but she's one of these old people that are grumpy and selfish etc so we've never asked her for anything but last night hubby's dad called us and told us to go look at a house he had seen but he knows we don't have enough for a deposit but ended up going to see it and was a dump and old man had it so needed loads of work new kitchen and bathroom etc and she was wanting 35 grand over what it's really worth and we told his dad that we could have this lovely 3 bedroom house that we have already seen and it's in walk in condition for an extra 4 grand and they said if we sort out the mortgage etc then hubby's gran will give us the deposit!!!! That's the only thing holding us back from buying our own house. So we're gonna look into it today and see what kind of morgage we can get and go look at the house. Sorry for that long post am just so excited lol 

Random-love those boots where did you get them from?

Ooo scan today bw..can't wait to see the pics!!! 

OOO 99 days today!!!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ms thats fantastic, bet you are so excited. Hopefully sorting out a mortgage will be straight forward :) You will have to keep us updated & let us know how it goes.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you 3girlies i def will..hopefully will def be straightforward. How are you and the girls feeling today? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

we are all alot better today thankyou, still coughing though. 
having a day indoors today carving pumpkins, should be funny, i got 2 so im having a little bit of a competition with paul ha ha!! I cheated & got a pumpkin carving kit lol


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies,

Well for those who saw my status lol what a lucky girl I am lol.
BW- i had a plain chow main, sweet & sour sauce & chips! Lol mmmmm!!

Random- Loving those booties!!

3girlies- Am glad your feeling better :)

MS- fantastic news!! :D

xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Right i'm off for a few hours to actually do some house work lol, will be on at lunchtime to catch up.

good luck at your 4d scan today bw, hopefully we wont wait a week for the pics!! (hint hint pc :) )


----------



## nervouspains

Lol 3 girlies, I loved you suttle hint there lol.

Yes BW Cant wait to see them!! :D xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's good 3girlies..sounds exciting haven't carved pumpkins in years!! lol

Ooo i did see np and you're a very lucky girl!! Fancy sending him up here for a day to teach my hubby?? lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I know thats what everyone has been saying! lol! xxx

Does anyone know of a reallllllly easy choclate cake receipe?
its my works cake club Friday tomorrow and we are having halloween theme!
I was going to do a plain choclate cake with orange essence (Im not that adventurus lol) and then butter icing, but dye it orange, and cover the cake, then use black & green icing pens for the face decorations?

This is the receipe I got below.
Does it sound ok?!

&#8226;	200g sponge fingers 
&#8226;	200g dark chocolate 
&#8226;	200g Butter 
&#8226;	5 Eggs, separated 
&#8226;	5 tbsp orange essence


1. Preheat the oven to 170°C/gas 3. 

2. Process the sponge fingers in a food processor until finely ground. 

3. Melt the chocolate and the butter in a mixing bowl suspended over a pan of simmering water. Set aside to cool slightly. 

4. In a separate bowl, whisk the egg whites until soft peaks form. 

5. Place the ground sponge fingers in a bowl. Stir in the essence, mixing well. 

6. Beat the yolks, one by one, into the melted chocolate mixture. 

7. Fold the whisked egg whites into the chocolate mixture, then the ground sponge fingers. 

8. Place the mixture in a greased, lined 20cm cake tin and smooth the surface. 

9. Bake for 30 minutes until set. Remove and cool on a wire rack.


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all!! 

been up most of the night again! sneezing! god dam it, 

oh i can feel your excitement from her suzie keep us updated x

3girlies are you taking your kids trick or treating?, i asked Paris if she wanted to go, and she said NO, sure she will change her mind 

Callie- forget that easy cakes, makes some coco pop ones PMSL xxx
oh and your sooooo lucky that your hubby to be is spoiling u without u even saying a word! hold on tight to him 

scan is at 4-45 whys my appointments always late? they must love keeping me waiting lol

Ah i wont make you wait, i get excited about uploading the pics so everyone can see 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning AM, im going to call you that now instead of BW lol

LOL well, omg, you should of seen my attemp at choclate corn flakes one hahahahaha :rofl: I burnt the choclate, it didnt melt right, then I poured in the cornflakes, and hardly any of them were sticking to the choclates lol.
I am wondering about making a big coco pops one now lol.

I know! I couldnt believe it... I think its because on Tues when I messed up at the dentist, I said it felt as if he was being cold towards me (I have been feeling really insecure recently :blush:) and when he left I texted him saying sorry again and he said its ok, was worth it just to see you. Then when he got home I told him how he made me feel and he said I was being silly... So then when we actually had the dentist yesterday, he went home in the afternoon and did all the jobs (he is good like that though normally lol lucky me) and when he showed me the bath room, he hugged me and said 'Dont you say I dont love you' Awww :cloud9: So I think he was trying to make me feel better again lol :blush:

Yay I cant wait :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

:rofl: thats what seems to happen to me when i make cakes, paris normally likes the read mix ones you can get morrisons, can get all sorts postman pat, dora, and all you have to do is add an egg,milk or some water, so easy enough right? it said leave them on for 10-12mins, so we went upstairs and read a book, came back down, not only was the mixture over flowing out of the trays they were a tab bit burnt, i do everything by the book and my attempt at making things still dont come out right, im sure gorden ramsey would have a field day with me!

Ah B can be like that, he has been great thru my pregnancy so far, he nos i have issues with my weight, and is always reassuring me, he is the most unselfish person i know, he never buys anything for himself, His ex started last night, he rang up to see if his daughter was coming to footie ( he coaches a girls football team ) and his daughter answered and said, OH i need to talk to you it was obvious his ex was whispering things in her ear, she went i want my belly button done, and mum said i could she is only nearly 13 and both me and OH said nooooo way, she said well tough im getting it done, so i was thinking why bother even asking your dad, then she said you need to pay mum more money for us, i want a contract fone, at this point im so annoyed, that his daughter talks to him like that, OH says well i pay your mum money she can get it out of that, his daughter then puts the fone down on him

His ex rings up, and demands he pays an extra £150 extra on top of the 430 he just paid, she said in the holidays they need more, she then moaned and said why havent the kids got a room of there own here? ffs do we look like we are made of money? she then said OH but i bet your gf's lil girl has her own room ! well DOH, she then ended it by saying best thing he can do is forget about the kids seeing as he has a new family now, i just wanted to grab the fone off OH and give her a piece of my mind, but iv gota be the mature one in this, poor OH it does upset him, and its the same old crap with her, she keeps doing it, gawd knows how she will be when Adam is here, but if she does try and turn the kids against him, then i will be saying something 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Awww I just saw your aviator! You looked beautiful! :)

Lol :rofl:
I would do one of those cakes, but if it taste too A-ok they will know I didnt make them from 'scratch' but then again, that receipe is hardly homemade either :rofl:

Lol same with my OH, probably because there is no money left once I have bought everything want :rofl:

Omg, she sounds like a right little madam! Isn't it allegal to get your belly button done before 16 though?!
God not one of those 'I want' 'i want' kids... I find my friends ex's son was like that, and he would get it for him, he was so spoilt! But I think its because he feels guilty... but even still, no excuse!
Yea I defintly would- stupid cow, psyco tried to dictate to OH and other crap too, in the end thats one of the reasons why he told her to stuff it.
Would he pay less if he went through the csa? Esp with Adam on the way?It maybe worth looking down that route if thats how she wants to play it xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

omg bw, your avator pic is stunning, you look fab :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

Its all been done thru CSA callie, befor that he was giving her more believe it or and she still moaned

pissed me off, only reason he has had to pay that much is because he works overtime, and they take his yearly earnings into account, people work over time to earn extra money, it seems more money he gets more he has to give away, and they have said, when adam is here only £20 will be knocked off a week, how do they expect him to pay for 2 families? because that is what it feels like it will be a lot better when i start working again, just friggin annoying, that time we pay everything over the month, we are left with feck all

if she was struggling and actually needed the money we wouldnt mind so much, but she has a decent job, and her parents are well off, she is just trying to ruin it for us x


----------



## Beautywithin

p.s that pic was befor i was preg, add a extra chin and chubbier cheeks then you will get an idea of what i look like now lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

BW- god dont even get me started on the CSA, I have had a right nightmare this week with them! Good luck with your scan today xx

3girlies!Arnt you cheeky hehe, I had them on within two days!(well maybe three:winkwink:)

MS, that is such good news, see things always come round in the end xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol, at least you only have 2, I can count 4 on mine now lolololol

Omg even more! Why so much?!
Why doesnt he do it through DD? That way they can only tak e'basic pay' in to account, and not the overtime, but if its done through his payroll, they are probably seeing that :shrug:
I know, I hate it, I told OH to go get a lower paid job!

Thats was these pathetic bitter sad cows do.
They have nothing else to cling on too or any other way to try and get to our famililes xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: 

Eeee your scan today, I'm so excited, that has come round really fast :happydance:

Happy 24 weeks Callie, I think I posted on your thread yesterday but I wasnt on for long.

I had midwife yesterday, I have to see the doctor, my bp is slightly up and I have visual disturbances, she doesnt think its PE yet but best to be sure. She put me down as 25 weeks yesterday but I'm not 25 weeks til tomorrow, doesnt make much difference but I was happy I bet she puts me back a few days next time :rofl: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..fingers crossed it all works out!!

Bw- What a cow she is. It's even more sad when the bitter one starts turning the kids against the other. It's not fair to do that to kids they don't know any better. I take my hat off to you though cuz i wouldn't have been able to stand there and be mature about it. I hope things ease up for you both just try and not get stressed out about it. 

Where are your pics pc?? in the scan thread? xx


----------



## randomxx

BW- his ex sounds like a right cow, im looking forward to seeing pics of Adam 

MS- is the house still on dunoon? so you wont be moving nearer me :cry: anyways :happydance: on the house wherever it is 


3girlies- im glad you and the girls are feeling better

the boots were £4.50 from Tesco ladies

im in agony today ladies im getting sharp shooting pains in the middle of my stomach from just below the ribs to my uterus and its really sensitive to touch it actually woke me up its that sore and its not going away. 

oooh im going to my mums tonight shes making me homemade macaroni cheese mmmm


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea random it's in dunoon but when wee man is here i can always pop on the train and come into town and we could go shopping  

Oo what tesco random? Brilliant price for them.

I had that the other night and i think it's growing pains cuz hubby said to me this morning good gawd your huge now!! lol was like cheers xx


----------



## randomxx

yeah thats a good idea MS we defo have to do that

they were from the silverburn one but i think you mibe be able to get them online, they were £4.50 the trainers £4 and the cardi £7

i hope its just something like that its blinking agony


----------



## nervouspains

When is everyone having there GTT done?
Mine is on the 23rd Nov... I have jsut been reading up about it, and I am a bit nervous to be honest!
Im wondering if there is anything I could do to avoid getting it, if i havent already :(

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh and I had a dream that I gave birth (But I dont remember the labor part) to my dog!!! Lol and I remember he weighed 1 pound 16oz ... xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

HAHAH np..think i'd be a bit disappointed if i gave birth to a dog lol

GTT what's that? xx


----------



## randomxx

GTT whats that??


----------



## hayley x

I dont have a date for mine yet but its around 28 weeks, I'm not looking forward to it either, will be relieved if I have a good result though!

:rofl: I would hope to have more than a dog after 9 months of pregnancy :haha: xxx


----------



## hayley x

Oooh you have that the day of my 4d scan :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

Glucose Tolerence Test (for gestational diabetes) xxx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL what a divvy dream! lol

Yay Hayley- what time is your scan? 
My test is in the morning.
I am really nervous, esp as I have been eating crap in my pregnancy :(
It can increase the risk of still births, baby having problems etc... Oooh I have so panicked myself now! And signs of it are: thrist, tierdness, blurred vision.
Im thristy and always tired! I am scared now :( xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOoo i don't know midwife hasn't mentioned it. Probably get it at my 28 week appt..which is 2 weeks today actually lol

We get our bloods taken then anyway so i imagine she'll do it then xx


----------



## nervouspains

MS- You have to drink a manky drink that they give you an hour before your test.
Iv been told if you make it the night before and leave it in the fridge- its not as bad to drink down!
Eughhhhh!

Yay my photographer just emailed me- 
I have told him what weekends we are busy, so fingers crossed we arent when its not raining and he will be free and they're will still be autum leaves on the trees for our piccys! Oooh I dont know what to wear, something that makes me look really pregnant lol, how can I make a nice smooth looking round bump instead of a 'B' xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

as far as I know I am not having one, unless its done with my bloods at 28 weeks.

I can write on here about it now because its all out in the open but some slapper is claiming CSA off my OH, he had a one night stand with her before he met me shes a typical squaddie slapper end of the night and all that lol, she told him she was pregnant and had had an abortion, next thing we know shes trying to get money out of him, he received his letter from the CSA on Monday, roughly the same time I got my redundancy notice! God it doesnt rain it poors. So now we may have to pay for some slags child because he had a drunken fumble. What annoys me more is we both work hard, Im being made redundant whilst pregnant, she doesnt work or anything and she seems to have more rights to money than us. I am not happy at the moment!

Hes really upset about it as he only wants a family with me, but like I told him its too late now and hes hardly the first bloke in the world to be drunk and not use a condom so should stop beating himself up about it. She had more options after the event then he had. We're going for the DNA test but Im preparing myself for the worst just to deal with it!

Right rant over! Feel better about it now! xxx


MS, my piccies are in my journal along with a few things I bought at the baby show, including evidence I bought the first outfit! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Claire-that is terrible, my friend went thru the same thing, he paid csa for years, then had a DNA test done and it proved he was'nt the dad, stressing and getting angry about it wont help matters, so it good you are staying pretty calm x

iv said to OH he may aswell get a 9-5 job, because we havent the money to go away or spend on the house, or anything, we are just basically managing to live, 

anyone here got a wheat intolarance? im starting to see a pattern everytime i eat white bread, which isnt normally that often, but last week it has been, i get bloated, my throat itches, and i cant stop bloody sneezing, either that or some sort of allergy, but whatever it is, i cant take nothing for it :( x


----------



## hayley x

NP my scan is at 10am :happydance: I cant wait, talking about it is making me even more excited. My next scan though is 3 weeks today, cant wait to see how much she has grown, hopefully they will tell me roughly how much she is weighing?

Are you having professional fotos done of mr bumpy? if you are thats SOOOO cute I cant wait to see them! 

Awww Claire :hugs: I would definately go for the DNA testing too!! How old is this baby? She probably dont know who the dad is and he's the first one she thought of :shrug: Hope everything turns out well :hugs: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Claire- Honesty I see there!

Hayley- hehe Mr Bumpy lol, Yes I am, its our wedding photographer, he is beign great and doing the shoot for free! :thumbup:

I dont know what to wear, Im going to have to try some things on tonight that make me look more 'pregnant' then fat lol.
Hope I have a growth spert in the next 2 weeks! lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I wouldnt say I've stayed calm about it, but I'm getting there! thanks BW and Hayley :hugs:

The baby is coming up three months old. I worked out the dates and would of been about 2-3 weeks before me, (we got together end of November) he did sleep with her but he cant remember when. I am hoping that she has named him in the hope he just said yes. Hes easily traceable because of his job, looks as though she just contacted the forces with his name and where he used to be stationed.

We will find out! I wish we could just have it done tomorrow! lol. He has said that its not his child whether he is proven to be the father, he said he only has one child and thats with me. I am hoping he doesnt change his mind, not sure I could handle having the child in our lives, but what ever he wants to do I will support him, its a horrible thing to have happened and one that could happen to many people!

His sargent has said he must be a very fertile young man which did make me laugh! I said to him some people struggle for years to have kids, you manage to get two girls pregnant within 6 months! Have to make a joke out of it! xx


----------



## hayley x

I got a lovely top from peacocks, its got a bit to tie around your back from under your boobs and it makes my bump look massive :thumbup: I'm sure you'll have some lovely things to wear, are you getting nervous? I got a top yesterday that says coming soon.... its too cute :cloud9: 

I cant believe how pregnant we are already, its crazy!!

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

NP- every morning i dread getting dressed cos i just look terrible in everything! You are very brave and will get some fantastic photos from it! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all :D

Good news, hubby came to bed last night and said he has decided he wants us to get a 4d scan :yipee: Will be in the next week or two :happydance:

Hope you are all ok. Claire, i don't think she can claim csa, or he can refuse to pay if he is not named on the birth certificate so ask him to check that one out.

Bw, love the new pic you look very pretty!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yey Aimee, thats great news!

She can, but we dont have to start paying until hes proven to be the father but will be backdated if it is, if that makes sense?

I have spent the last few days on either direct.gov, csa or tax office websites trying to find out our rights for everything, my job, csa etc! Nightmare lol, although I am not doing work for them now after how they have stitched me up lol.


----------



## nervouspains

I hope so! I want to look pregnant- not fat :( lol

Wow I realllly must be scared about this diabeties... I had a salad and fruit for lunch! loool xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ah right Claire i didn't think you could if they weren't named on the birth cert. They will pay for a dna though wont they. What a pain in the arse. I hope it works out right for you too as i have had the same thing before and know how stressful it can be. People always wanna try mess thing up don't they xx


----------



## AimeeM

Any one know the difference between a 3D and a 4D scan or are they the same???


----------



## AimeeM

It is ok, i found out lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

So many people ask me the difference between 3d and 4d (due to my science background!) 3d is the still image (a picture) 4d is the real time version, I.e a dvd xxx

If OH is proven to be the father we have to pay for DNA test, but if hes not the government soak up the cost, not far that stupid Bitch has all the rights lol, She lied about being on the pill, she lied about having an abortion plus she told OH he was on the birth certificate (which he is blatently not as he didnt go with her, but he didnt realisde that) so shes lied about a few things, lets hope shes lying about not sleeping with anyone else as well! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Sounds like she will have a long list of guys who could be the dad, you can just imagine the type of lass she is. What a bitch.


----------



## pinkclaire

She sent me a message saying he will pay for being such a sleep about. WTF?!! he was a lad in his early twenties, in the forces, shes the stupid one for going with him in the first place, everyone where I live knows her as a squaddie slapper. You cant meet a squaddie in this particular pub, drunk at the end of the night and expect anymore? It takes two for these things to happen, not just one. Hes hardly the first lad to act like that lol. Grrr makes me sooo mad! 

But smile that she has no idea how it feels to have a child with the person that you love and has to clutch on to taking him to court to make herself feel better about it!


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry I didnt see the other posts :blush:

Thanks Claire- I have some ideas what to wear now lol I have been thinking, so hopefully we will ahve the outside photos done the 3rd or 4th week in November, then the naked ones lol about 2 or 3 weeks later when I feel more rounded and not B lol

YAY on the 4D scan Ams :thumbup:

sl*g! Ha, did I tell you about this girl who a friend knows, anyway she was going round saying hes the dad etc, making a fool of herslf... then she went to claim csa from him... got a dna test and he wasnt! and now the old troll*p doesnt know who the father is- she has a couple in mind though! Eugh! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I think thats disgusting women who dont no who the father is, and just lend any bloke on, i could never do that!! some people must not have any repect for them self


----------



## mummysuzie22

pc i can't imagine what you're going through like being pregnant isn't stressful enough!! I hope everything works out the way you want for both of you..

np- i never had that last pregnancy and hasn't been mentioned this time so don't think i'll be getting one. I don't think it's routine as my friends that are pregnant haven't had one either. Maybe depends on where you live? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm not innocent, but if I got pregnant from a one night stand and chose to keep the baby I would see that as my problem, not start contacting his work place etc to find out where he is! 

Shes been telling everyone they were in a relationship which is making OH mad, but thats just cos shes embarrassed, he said there is no way that dirty slag is an ex of mine! lol. 

Sorry about all the ranting today grrr lol its making me feel better though! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i just got a blood pressure monitor, half price in boots (£14.99) but slight problem, not sure whats considered to be normal blood pressure :blush: does anyone know?


----------



## Beautywithin

Rant away Claire.. ah im innocent angel lol, iv never had a one night stand, and never will... for me i cant get that personal with someone unless i have feelings for them... my mates where forever trying to get me to home with a guy when we used to go clubbing, but i new if i did, id wake up the next morning, feeling disgusting and miserable x


----------



## AimeeM

around 120/80 is considered norm but it can bit slightly higher or lower. Mine is considered low at 100/60 and i think it is not classed as high till near 150/100 but don't quote me on that!!


----------



## AimeeM

I agree Claire it is great to rant! I know i can't believe how many of these crazy slag women or girls should i say there are out there who just like to try and mess up other peoples lives as theirs are so sad and pathetic they got nothing else to do. I find the best thing is to laugh in their face as it proper winds them up.


----------



## 3 girlies

i googled it, 140/90 is considered to be high, mine is always 110/70, but just now it as 148/85 not sure if thats considered high though coz the lower number is under 90 :shrug:


----------



## nervouspains

MS- I really hope I dont have it :(

Lol Aimee- I liek your commetn!
its true, loko at them, we should pity them!

Oh im having a hard time at the mo, as to whether OH should take a new job or not... I went on to the whatamIentitledtoo website, adn theres no way we would be entitled too that much benefit when LO comes along surely...! Can I private msg anyone on here or FB who has experience in benefits :-s :blush: sorry girls, I just dont know what to do and its stressing me out! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! really appreciate it!

Did you find the pics ms?

How long until your scan BW? xx


----------



## AimeeM

3g's- how come you got a bp monitor? I heard electric ones always give a higher reading then manual ones?

Np- with me wayne and Kayden and just wayne working we get a lot in tax credits, trust me it is a lot! And if you have a child under one it is loads more than a child over one. 
You get child benefit, child tax credits and working tax credits. It does depend on the wage and the hours he works too.


----------



## 3 girlies

because ive had headaches & my antenatals are 5 weeks apart so just for peace of mind really. Also having protein in my wee last week freaked me out a bit too. My mum already wants to check hers lol, i think its curiosity really :)


----------



## nervouspains

God sorry for my awful spelling in my last post there ladies! lol

Thanks Aimee :kiss:
Well it works out... after we have paid ALL the outgoings (except the credit card) we would have nearly £500 left over- surely that couldnt be right?! xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

After the amount of time I've spent researching this week NP I seem to know a few things! haha. I've just msn'd you a good website I found this week! xx


----------



## AimeeM

For got to say BW good luck for your scan!!

3g's when is your next mw app? I'd just mention that it seemed a bit on the high side and see what she says, although i don't think it seems high if you say it was she will probably take more notice and give you more piece of mind!


----------



## randomxx

had to share this ladies

my ex who told me he wanted to split because he wasn't ready for a relationship when in actual fact he was shagging someone else then coming and sleeping me the same night has now split with her and is talking to me on msn lol! so he starts flirting then says so whats new with you i said im having a baby boy in march lol dont think he knew what to say to me lol! so then i asked him if he was still seeing the girl he was shagging behind my back he replied that they had split up bcz of stress tho didnt bother saying i never cheated on you or anything like that!


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> For got to say BW good luck for your scan!!
> 
> 3g's when is your next mw app? I'd just mention that it seemed a bit on the high side and see what she says, although i don't think it seems high if you say it was she will probably take more notice and give you more piece of mind!

my next one is 5th december. ages away really.


----------



## AimeeM

Is is a fair way away really isn't it, will that be your 28 week one? I'd do the blood pressure over the next few days and if you are concerned ring her and go and see her xx

Random as if what a looser. Shame i bet he wishes he never did what he did. Some men are just dogs!


----------



## randomxx

oh yeah good luck BW


----------



## 3 girlies

i'll be 31 weeks then i think, might see if i can get one at end of nov instead.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks PC :D

Random- What a P.I.G!
But ha, who's better off now! :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yep found them pc..they're gorgeous..i say boy hehe

You not have a 28 week appt 3girlies?

I'm sitting here crying cuz Alex won't stop peeing everywhere. He's 3 next month and been potty trained from 23 months so he knows better but i think he's doing this cuz of the new baby. I have the babies drawers in alexs room cuz we dont have much room in this house and we moved his room around and put his in his big walk in cupboard and when i said don't touch those drawers they're the babies he said in a sad voice where's my drawers? And i felt so bad. Since we've been buying things in for Kellan he's been like another thing for the baby so whenever we go out now i buy him a toy or something cuz i don't want him feeling left out but am scared when Kellan comes that i won't be able to divide my time between them and Alex will feel left out and i just feel like a crap mother. 
I know am just being stupid but it's horrible feeling like this xx


----------



## 3 girlies

no, are we supposed to have one at 28 weeks then? all she said was next time we will do your bloods. the receptionist booked my appointment for the 5th dec. Maybe i should change it then!

ms, Reese went through a stage of wanting to wear nappies when she saw me buying them for the new baby (when i was pregnant with roxie) it didnt last long though, she wee'd herself out shopping & got so embarrassed, that was the first & last time she had an accident! it cost me a fortune that day coz i had to buy her new trousers, socks & shoes coz she'd soaked them & i didnt have any spare ones so thank god she didnt do it again or i'd have been skint lol!! 

Roxie is in a moany mood today, shes just sat on the floor crying for ages, i asked her if she wanted a cuddle & she shouted at me, shes not even at the terrible 2's yet, i dread to think what shes going to be like when this ones born!


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol hoping he'll snap out of it..well when alex was 1 and a monster i was like roll on 2 when he'll grow out of it now am saying roll on 3 lol

Yea you should have a 28 and 32 week one but saying that when you have 1 already your appts get taken from 10 to 7 so maybe since you're on your third you may get one less? xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know i have one at 28 weeks to do bloods and as far as i know they are meant to do bloods at 28 weeks but maybe it is different in dif areas??

Does it say in your notes when it should be? It says on the top of our sheets when they should be.


----------



## AimeeM

Suzie don't feel bad, Kayden is a bit the same sometimes when we buy stuff he says it is not fair cos Nathan gets everything and Kayden gets sad but i suppose they have got to get used to not being the only child really.


----------



## 3 girlies

i think i'll book one for when im 28 weeks, i need my hip grant form too.


----------



## nervouspains

PC- Can you send me a link to view :blush: 

I got my HIP form on Tues evening, although she dated it for the 10th Nov.. apparently even though it says from 25 weeks, they dont like receiving the form until your nearly 26 weeks?!

Aimee- I will msg you on FB actually lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I keep thinking its friday- wishful thinking!
I need to get some more body suits... I bought 3 plain white night suits only for £3.75 from Tescos- bargin! 
Oh I will ahve to upload a piccy tomorrow of the cake I make for cake club! lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Did you mean to my pics NP? I wasnt sure which link you meant lol, this is my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/180854-pinkclaires-little-love-bug-24.html
There on pg 22 xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

pc i didnt realise the pics were in your journal :dohh: 
they are amazing pics, i cant wait till mine. Im guessing girl for you just to be different :thumbup:


----------



## AimeeM

I just had a steak cooked medium and not well done, do you think it will be ok? I like it more on the rare side so medium was more cooked than normal! Any ideas? Well it is too late now if it is bad as it has been eaten...


----------



## 3 girlies

i think its fine as its steak, i wouldnt worry.


----------



## AimeeM

I think medium is ok but not rare, anything to set off my paranoia i seem to grab on to lol!


----------



## 3 girlies

same here hense the bp monitor i got today :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

*Ah he was being a wee bit stubborn, so we didnt get many pics  but im so pleased with the ones we got he has his daddy nose
he is 1lb 15oz, and was told if it carries on that way and i dont go over due, then he will be in the 7lb range, which im happy about,*

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BABY_20-1-1.jpg


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BABY_19-1.jpg

His winkie hehe

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BABY_14-1-1.jpg



https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BABY_4-1.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Awww chick he is so beautiful and like i said on facebook he is most certainly a boy, bet you feel more relaxed now!! I love the pics xx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow they are amazing, hes so cute. I love the last pic. xx


----------



## hayley x

haha look at his 'boy' picture, that will be one to show the girlfriends :rofl:

I think he looks a lot like paris, definately his face shape!! oh I really cant wait for mine now :happydance:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

so without me saying which one is mine, which one is better? 


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-2.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

Both very good, but the witch one is excellent x


----------



## hayley x

I like the one on the right :blush: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

right im not thanking you for that comment lol!! :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Wow bw how clear are they!! They are fab!! His manhood pic is so funny..I'm gonna show hubby when he comes home so he'll let me get one 

I like the witch 3g's 

Feel alot better now after a good cry lol 

Hubby's just away to get us some dinner..sweet and sour chicken  xx


----------



## Beautywithin

aww why you upset suzie? food always cheers me up then makes me cry lol

3girls, did you do that with a kit? think id end up cutting myself to shreads if i did that with a knife x


----------



## 3 girlies

i drew the pic on the pumpkin with a pen then used a pumpkin carving stick to carve it out which is blunt so my fingers are intact lol.


----------



## mummysuzie22

I'm sitting here crying cuz Alex won't stop peeing everywhere. He's 3 next month and been potty trained from 23 months so he knows better but i think he's doing this cuz of the new baby. I have the babies drawers in alexs room cuz we dont have much room in this house and we moved his room around and put his in his big walk in cupboard and when i said don't touch those drawers they're the babies he said in a sad voice where's my drawers? And i felt so bad. Since we've been buying things in for Kellan he's been like another thing for the baby so whenever we go out now i buy him a toy or something cuz i don't want him feeling left out but am scared when Kellan comes that i won't be able to divide my time between them and Alex will feel left out and i just feel like a crap mother. 
I know am just being stupid but it's horrible feeling like this 

Just copied and pasted that lol

Very talented 3g's!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

morning, god i'm tired, both my girls had temperatures last night, they seem ok today though but i didnt get alot of sleep!!

my bp is normal again today so i'm happy. :)

2 of my friends on facebook have swine flu, i think its on the rise again!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Ooo with the swine flu am glad i live on a peninsula..we've had one outbreak but shut the town down and it disappeared so hopefully it will stay away. I'm going to stay out the shops etc around christmas time so i don't catch anything.

Congrats on 26 weeks 3girlies and me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One more week and 3rd tri here we come  xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies!

Im feeling ok today, well I twisted in work chair to reach something and had this sharp pain- hope everythings ok though :)

Aimee- ;) :kiss: :D xx

PC- Thanks dear :) *looking* ... Awww! Fantastic pics! Im saying girl too lol.
I love the sweet clothes :D & a gorgeous bump!

BW- Loving those piccys! what a great weight he is too! Lol I love the boy ;) shot one lol, he's sure not shy to let you know hes deffo a wee boy lol!
I can def see Paris in him too :)

3girlies- How fab are those pumpkins! Esp the witch one ;) lol

Congrats MS & 3 girlies on 26 weeks!!! 1 week until 3tri!! Wheres this time going?!! 

xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

& we are in double figures now!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Woo hoo!!! 

Did you call and make a 28 wk appt 3g's? 

Np you need to be careful lady!!!

Will find out today if we get the mortgage we need for the house so keeping fingers crossed. Going to see the house tomorrow morning. xx


----------



## 3 girlies

will make one today when i wander to the shop later, my doctors is behind our shops so will pop in & ask to change it. 

ms, take in all the details when you go & see it so you can tell us all about it :)

np, take care hun, ask for a swivel chair lol, seriously though you need to take it easy :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

oo i will..not getting too excited and get my hopes up incase it doesn't work out but hopefully it will.

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls.
Il have to wait until im home tonight to listen to him on my doppler :(
I havent had any other pain though and its easing off a bit now :-/

Woooooooo on the double figures!
And fingers crossed ms on the mortgage!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

np, i'm sure hes fine, hes well protected in there, its us who suffer the pain instead :)

im not sure what to do today, want to save some money for my xmas lights so cant really go shopping now :(


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks 3girlies :D

Im going away for the night on Sunday and the weather is meant to be awful :(
Great!
But at least I get to go to a bigggggg mothercare on Monday morning :D
I saw this bib that OH and I really want lol

Mummy + Daddy = Me!

lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww that's cute np..you going away for a nice night? 

Was looking at the babies r us website and they are doing a deal on the i love my bear cot and accessories..£199 which is brilliant. If we get this house means we can do a nursery which am thrilled about so may get this deal? I love the dark colour. xx


----------



## nervouspains

MS- I love the i love my bear collection- its so lovely :thumbup:

We are going to see a show lol then staying the night down there as its about an hours drive from where we live, plus theres the mother care lol.
I booked the same hotel in jan this year, to do shopping there for Angel... but this time we are going back there and I really can go in :D
Im so excited :blush: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That sounds like a nice night 

I had the i love my bear collection for Alex so am going for the loved and adored one for Kellan but i love the dark colour of the cot and think the sleigh bed one i like is a bit expensive and big for the room..

For christmas mil and fil usually get us loads of wee presents we never really use so going to get them to get us a night before my section in glasgow and we'll go out for dinner and go to the cinema and do some shopping then go to the hospital in the morning  really hope i get my date in december xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everyone, Feel so much happier after ranting all day yesterday lol.

I've just read every ones post but really cant remember.... here goes lol

Congrats on double figures and 26 weeks 3girles and MS! Glad we can go over to 3rd tri together, I am scared lol!

Who did the pumpkins? was that you 3 girles? I need some tips you two are really good! Doing mine tonight!

Love the pics BW, saw them on facebook, much clearer than mine, you obviously have a much more cooperative baby than mine :blush:

NP, wow time away sounds lovely me and OH could do with that, I hope we can afford a couple of days for honeymoon.

D-day at work today! How rubbish :cry:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you pc..not long for us now..you'll be there before me 

Who's going to the next boxing day sale?? xx


----------



## nervouspains

OMG Lol MS I wouldnt dare go in to the Next sale with all the maniacs who have been queing since 2am lololol.
I will shop online instead lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol i can never get online when it's on. Depending on how i feel i might brave it lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol wow good luck thats what I say MS lol.

I keep getting loads of bubble sensations for the last 15min or so... I dont know whether its him or I need to trumpet :loopy:

Ooooh I have been looking at the icons, let me see if I can do my whole weekend with them LOL... not that im bored or anything lol

Sat:
:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::mail::shower::brush::bike::telephone::comp::serenade::kiss:

Sun:
:shower::brush::hugs::plane::laugh2::rofl::serenade::smug:

Mon:
:shower::brush::hugs::plane::crib::awww::wedding: (as we are getting our licence lol)

Yay lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all 

26weeks 3girlies and MS whoop whoop!! xxx
Callie i just saw a halloween cake on facebook, is that the one you made??? lol x
Gunna be busy today so wont be on much, gota sort Adams nursery out, then go shopping, and clean, then taking paris on this halloween fright night walk, gawd i hope it dont scare me!


x


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm with you NP! Probably catch swine flu there lol.


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yes- arent you proud of a future mothers baking skills :rofl:

In the end we made a plain sponge cake lol with orange essence in- which is pretty strong so maybe I put a little bit too much in... opps lol and then we got food dye in red and yellow and vinalla butter icing and made that orange lol, put it on the cake and used icing pens for the rest lol.
Only now we have to wait and see how it tastes :-/ lol

Wow your busy today lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

morning ladies

congrats to MS and 3girlies for 26 weeks

i dreamt last night that my little man was 6lb 7oz when he was born! hes not giving me much sleep these days loads and loads of nightmares!

god i wish i was buying my cot just now but OH's mum is buying it so i cant bloody get it while they have that deal on!


----------



## pinkclaire

Can you not tell her its on offer and best to get now? Thats what I did with my pram :thumbup:


----------



## randomxx

cant remember who it was that said about the i love my bear the deal they have is £299 its the henley bed with jungle chums accessories for £199 x


----------



## 3 girlies

i just got some fireworks, just a small box as my girls will most likely get bored half way through them lol, what food do you have on bonfire night? is is hotdogs & stuff like that?


----------



## nervouspains

That will be fun 3 gilries- my lot are having a bonfire, we are going to cook jacket potatos and roast marsh mellows etc lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

mmm jacket potatoes, forgot about them!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Was me random lol sorry i got confused..

Well good news..we have the mortgage just need to wait tomorrow to see if they'll accept our offer. Have posted a link to the house, let me know what you ladies think xx
https://www.remax-scotland.com/PublicListingFull.aspx?lKey=0cb38546-890f-481d-b420-93daf6f70c0f


----------



## 3 girlies

it looks huge, & its such a good price, its so expensive to buy where i am.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yea it's a really good price for here too. Over here cuz houses are few and far between being built they are extortionate but over in glasgow they are about 20 grand cheaper. Fingers crossed it looks like that tomorrow lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thats fantastic news MS!!! :yipee:
House looks lovely :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Congratulations MS, exciting stuff :D

We have booked a 4d scan with babybond in Leeds for next Sunday the 8th! Will be 25 weeks do you think this will be ok and we will see enough? Hubby couldn't wait any longer lol and he was the one who wasn't keen on the idea at first!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..

Aimee woo hoo!!! I would think so..could see everything brilliantly with bw's pictures and she was 26 weeks so i think it will be fine xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- that house is lovely i hope you get it! xx

Aimee- ooh thats great cant wait to see the pics

OH has agreed to me getting a growth scan which i can get between 24-34 weeks but he wants me to wait until beginning of january so by then ill be over 30 weeks do you think this is too late! i was thinking of getting it on the 31dec ill be 29 weeks then xx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi girls! Think im a little slow in finding this buddy thread but hey ho! I blame baby brain! :rofl:

little into:

Name: Laura (or twiggy!)
Age: 21
Expecting buba number 1 on Feb 17th with my fiance! 

hope 2 get chatting a bit more as im not working now, so BnB is keeping me company! I know most of the faces from around the 2nd tri forum anyway, so just saying an offical 'hi'!! xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Are you wanting it 4d? She said that between 24 and 30 weeks is best as before is too small and after is too big yet the 19 week preview we got i thought was fantastic so who knows but yeah i'd go with 29 weeks then you will be able to see more as he wont be too squashed!
I found a really good deal but they wouldn't do it till 27 weeks but wayne wanted it doing as soon as poss, he's very impatient!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Laura, congrats and welcome :wave: There are a few scottish ladies in this thread!


----------



## Beautywithin

Claire had her scan at 25+ weeks and her pics where good Aimee, :) i personally think from 24wks + the pics are amazing

gawd im shattered, cleaned the house, still gota get paint and stickers for Adams room!! why is it i need everything at the moment, when i havent got the money, new coat, more make up my hair done!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh

you ladies up to much this afternoon??

yoohoo Twiggy ** waves **


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks for the welcome guys! 

speaking of 4D's...Bautywithin yours looked fantastic and that was 26 weeks huh? Iv booked mine for 26+4 as im so impatient i couldnt hold off any longer lol. Got really excited when i saw your piccies! Amazingly clear and detailed at 26 weeks which i was worried mine wouldnt be!!


----------



## randomxx

hello twiggy im one of the scottish ladies lol along with Mumysuzie where abouts are your from? hows your pregnancy been so far? 

thanks for the info about the scan hun its with babybond i get a 4d freeview and black and white 3d pics for £99 so ill try and convince OH to let me book it for xmas time

i have tidied up my house, been to see my mate and found all my leaflets my sis-in-law gave me from mothercare about breastfeeding, bath time, bottle feeding, weaning, and everything else you need for baby


----------



## twiggy56

randomxx said:


> hello twiggy im one of the scottish ladies lol along with Mumysuzie where abouts are your from? hows your pregnancy been so far?

Thanks hun! :flower: Nice to get a welcome from another scottish lady!

Im from Invergowrie, its just outside Dundee so im at Ninewells for my birth!! Pregnancy has been surprisingly easy! (dont quote me on that when im in labour! :rofl:) Just had my 24 week midwife app and measuring bang on 24cms, heartbeat is strong, blood pressure and pee is normal! :happydance:

Where abouts are you in in scotland hun? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Twiggy and welcome! :hi:
Whooooo you are due same day as me! :thumbup:

Aimee- oh lucky you! Hmmff mine isnt until te 28th Nov! AGESSSSSSSSSSSSSss still! lol, I think il be the most gone when I have mine done @ 28+4?
Or is 3 girlies having hers around the 28 week mark? xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: wohoo great to see you have booked a 4d scan, think I will be one of the last to have mine, I'm having mine on 23rd nov, not too long away I sooo cant wait :happydance:

We're doing Alex's pumpkin later ready to take up to him tomorrow, cant wait. Never done one before so it might look a mess :dohh: 

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## hayley x

Np mines at 28+3 so close :D With Alex we had his at 27+5 and got the most amazing pictures, I wanted it at 27+5 this time but I wanted my new married name on it so managed to wait a few more days :) 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i will be 29+2 at mine, the lady told paul when he booked it that 29 weeks is the best time to go.

hi twiggy!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow Hayley not long till the wedding then at all! Are you getting nervous or do you think you will be ok?
Doing the pumpkin is well fun, i did my first one the other day and i was surprised how many seeds are in them. I want to do another just for the sake of it. I think after having one go i will be better at a second. I think what 3g's did by drawing the face on with pen first is a good idea xx


----------



## randomxx

i'll be the last one ladies getting mine in december lol

twiggy- i stay just outside of Paisley and will be giving birth in the Paisley Maternity RAH

right ladies got a bit of a question do you get any warning before your nipples start leaking?? or do they just start leaking really obviously? if they do it obviously then what do you do if it shows through your top and you dont have a cardi or something im just thinking if it happened to me in work i'd be screwed lol!


----------



## AimeeM

LOL random mine are doing it a bit already and have been for a couple of weeks. No warning but i wear padded bras so i was ok :blush:

Callie i wanted mine later around 27 weeks but i am not complaining that dh wants it next week! I have an NHS one at 32 weeks anyway to check the placenta xx


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: random that made me chuckle, i wasnt expecting you to ask that! Mine didnt leak at all with Reese until she was born but with Roxie they leaked from about 30 weeks but only ever when i was asleep at night! & it wasnt much either.


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: I never thought about drawing the face on first (I wont be very good at that either though :haha:) I'll get OH to scrape the gunky stuff out :rofl: I am very nervous about the wedding, I'm getting excited though... finally. Then the 4d scan is 2 days later so defo something to look foward to :) Cant wait to see who she looks like - me thinks her daddy - just like Alex.

Random - I didnt leak with my first pregnancy (sometimes when I woke up I'd have a little patch on my top) but didnt leak in the day, so far with this pregnancy I havent noticed it yet, but probs will get it a bit later on)

xxx


----------



## randomxx

glad i made you chuckle its something i was wondering about so who better to ask! oh yeah and to all the ladies that have kids already (if you dont want to answer its okay) did you poo during labour??? and do you really fart the whole time through it??? 

oh and what do you ladies think of this? do you think its a waste of money? its from birth to 6 months!
 



Attached Files:







bean bag.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twiggy56

Np- yey! A boy and a girlie due on the same day! Lets see who pops first! (betting you as iv just got a feeling il go overdue!! lol)

Hayley pumpkin sounds fun! The stuff inside is quite a weird small is it not?! Im sure iv helped my little sister do it once and the gunk inside was really strong smelling!! lol

Well my nipples give no warning! Since 18 weeks its been pretty steady...but nly notcie at night in pj's as i wear a slightly padded mat bra during the day!!


----------



## hayley x

random as far as I know I didnt poo in labour :blush: but tbf if you was to do it they would just discreitly (sp) move it anyway they wouldnt say OMG YOU JUST POOED :rofl: they see it all the time.

oooh the race is on for callie and twiggy, boys tend to be late they're stubborn, but we'll see xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Random- i didnt poo!! but to be honest, i wouldnt have cared if i did you are in that much pain.... a marching band could be in the room and you really wouldnt give a shiney shite!!



xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh random that is well cute! Depends on how much it is as to whether it is a waste of money or not :rofl:

I don't know if i pooed, his dad said i didn't but he looked kinda of embarrassed when i asked... Sod it, that is the least of my worries about labour!

The pumpkins are quite strong smelling. I thought about using the middle for something but decided against it lol!


----------



## AimeeM

hayley x said:


> random as far as I know I didnt poo in labour :blush: but tbf if you was to do it they would just discreitly (sp) move it anyway they wouldnt say OMG YOU JUST POOED :rofl: they see it all the time.
> x

:rofl: Gosh imagine that!


----------



## randomxx

was just wondering ladies lol

aimee- its £40 but i'd get it for nearer £30 with my sis inlaws discount x


----------



## AimeeM

That is good then, i thought you were going to say £150 or sumet like that! I say it is well cute, like a mini bed. I think it is worth it then and looks a lot more comfy that a normal baby bouncer.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

Lol whoooo I hope I dont go too overdue! lol

I havent had any leakage, or any hints that im going to either lol

I think I would literally die if I pooed in labor LOL xx


----------



## twiggy56

random im loving the beany bed idea! 30 quid sounds pretty reasonable! How high off the ground is it? 'Spose it would be hard for bubs to roll tho seeing as the beans mold to babys shape anyway! 

Oh and the poo'ing thing! (lol) my mum is a midwife and says it doesnt happen all _that_ often but when it does you just descreetly wipe it away and nobody really even winces at it happening! But she said that most women dont as when the baby comes down the birth canal it puts pressure on the back passage and actually closes it off....:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

Hiya Twiggy, welcome xxxx

I have to have these discussions everyday with random lol. Well I dont HAVE to, but they make me smile! :thumbup:

Who was saying about scan? was it you Aimee? I had mine at 25_4 so I am sure it will be fine, I stupidly booked it for a time of day when baby is less active though so try and be clever about it lol.

Guess what, I got a different job within my department! They said they were really impressed with my proposal I wrote and realised they havent been using me to my full potential! So Im staying! Well for another two weeks anyway :haha:

Phew, the relief!


----------



## randomxx

i think i will probably buy it then! well get my sis inlaw to do it for me! its normally £50 but they've got it on offer so its £40 then her discount i'll get it for about £30 ive seen it in real life aswell and its not that high off the ground and is well packed with beads

Claire- you soooo enjoy our convo's and you ask silly questions aswell tho you just ask me and not lovebugs :winkwink: 

i dont really care if i poo or not was just wondering lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Eye Claire it was me! Should be ok cos Nathan seems to move all the time. Seriously i don't know if he sleeps.

Congratulations on the job :happydance: That is great news!

Yes midwife's see a lot worse things than poo, i would rather watch someone have a poo than someone's bits being stretched to the size of a baby and bleeding at the same time :sick:


----------



## nervouspains

euggggggghh Aimee! lol x


----------



## twiggy56

congrats on the job claire! and thanks for the welcome! :flower:

well imagine having to BE the one that gives an episiotomy!!!! My mum came home from work the other day and said she'd done one today...i shuddered at the thought of having to do it to another woman!! aaahh!!


----------



## pinkclaire

randomxx said:


> Claire- you soooo enjoy our convo's and you ask silly questions aswell tho you just ask me and not lovebugs :winkwink: x

Haha, I know I do really, I am always asking silly things, I am ignoring labour what ever happens happens!

Thanks for all the good wishes! I needed some good news! OH has also had some good news, there is 3 stages to his rehabilitation and he's now in the 3rd stage so will be back in training soon which is great news! 

Ok here is my silly question, what is an episiotomy?


----------



## twiggy56

pinkclaire said:


> Ok here is my silly question, what is an episiotomy?

Its when the midwife needs to cut the vaginal opening to make way for the baby to get out...sometime if the shoulders get stuck etc etc. Its kind of a controlled way...instead of tearing yourself!

yummy huh? :wacko:


----------



## nervouspains

Im off now ladies, have a great weekend!
Speak on Tuesday :D xxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I wish I never asked twiggy! Im off now as well, have good weekends speak soon xxx


----------



## AimeeM

nervouspains said:


> euggggggghh Aimee! lol x

:rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

See ya you two! xx


----------



## AimeeM

twiggy56 said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is my silly question, what is an episiotomy?
> 
> Its when the midwife needs to cut the vaginal opening to make way for the baby to get out...sometime if the shoulders get stuck etc etc. Its kind of a controlled way...instead of tearing yourself!
> 
> yummy huh? :wacko:Click to expand...

Being a midwife is to me one of the worst jobs ever. I am so squeamish.


----------



## twiggy56

AimeeM said:


> Being a midwife is to me one of the worst jobs ever. I am so squeamish.

I know, i would be too! But mum says the rewards outweigh the -ives! Its pretty amazing helping bringing a baby into the world, being the first person to touch that little baby and making sure it comes out safe...although there are ALOT of messy parts to the job i cant help but feel jealous everytime my mum tells me that she 'helped bring a little life into the world today'...and the stories she comes home with have me in floods of tears!

(also its a good way to scope out names lol!) She delivered a baby 'Pocahontas' the other day!! :wacko:


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless her. It is good she feels this way. I am too negative and would focus on the negatives too much :( 

Will she be there with you at your baby's birth? xx


----------



## twiggy56

I know, all the joy in the world but I still couldnt bare cutting some womans fa noo noo!!! :rofl:

Well shes at a different hospital to the one im giving birth so wouldnt be allowed to medically assist...but she would be a birthing partner along with my fiance....she wants to be there to make sure they're giving me everything and giving it properly, and to stand up for me when im screaming for more drugs!! lol. Although she did say it will be really hard as if anything goes wrong she'l know it straight away....and also says its a whole different kettle of fish when its your own daughter in pain!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Well done Claire :)

Ah just got back from the fright walk with Paris, bless her she was welll scared, so was i, it was pitch black, had all sorts jumping out on us!! 

Nearly had a fight with someone in Asda! ( i say nearly coz if i wasnt preg i would have knocked her head off, Paris needed the toilet, and this woman was just standing there right in our way, i said excuse me, and she didnt move, anyway went to the loo, and while i was washing my hands, she was just there starring at me, at this point the toilet was geting packed and i could hardly move, anyway i was telling B and she walked past, i gave her a dirrty look, she looked back, and i said do you like starring at people you fat cow, she came over then being mouthy, and swearing, i said dont swear infront of my daughter, she then walked away.... 
Some may think i over reacted, but to just stare at someone, and not move out my way when i asked, she obviously had a problemo!! 

x


----------



## AimeeM

Laura my mum said she would never be my birthing partner if i needed her to be for some reason, she said she couldn't see me in so much pain, charming!! I would if i had a daughter!

BW- some people piss me off so bad, what is the need for her attitude!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I'm back :) good to see some of you online :) 

BW I can imagine you with buggy rage :haha: I had that in next, it took like 10 minutes to get the back of the shop where the baby clothes were.

Some people are just so rude!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

how did your pumpkin turn out Hayley?

bw, she sounds like a proper weirdo, i hate it when people swear infront of kids too.


----------



## hayley x

I havent done it yet :( I'm looking for templates online :rofl: 

I just noticed you're in double digits :happydance: does anyone know how many days there are in pregnancy? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i got my witch idea of the internet, some of them are so flash though!!

its got to be 280 days, well thats 40 (weeks) x 7 (days) i bet im wrong ha ha, maths aint my strong point!!


----------



## hayley x

You're so smart, I wouldnt even wanna try and work it out :dohh: thats loads of days compared to what we have left :happydance: I'm really letting myself get excited now.

3 girlies have you settled on a name now? Shame we dont have time for you to cut Alex's pumpkin and send me it :haha: it would look so much better than anything I could do xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yours will look great, Alex will love it. I used a pumpkin carving kit i got out of tescos for £1, it was really easy to use, much easier that a knife.

well i still like the name Kenadie Grace but pauls not keen on it. I'm finding it really hard this time.

we havent got long at all now, its under 5 weeks till we open the advent calenders, when xmas is over we will only have a few weeks :shock:


----------



## AimeeM

:witch:Happy Halloween everyone!:witch:

(that's halloween witches not af witches!)


----------



## Beautywithin

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd92/mallisanechelle/happy_halloween-1.gif


----------



## twiggy56

woo! Happy Halloween guys! 

...just another excuse to eat chocolate and sweets!!! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

Happy Halloween all :) We went up to Alex when it was getting dark and lit all his pumpkin candles and then spilt the wax all down his cross :dohh: did his pumpkin it wasnt brilliant but I'm sure after about 10 years it might look normal :haha:

Hope everyones ok and had good days :) xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww Hayley the pic is really nice :D Bet Alex loves it :D

We had fun this Halloween it has got me in the mood to go full whack next year!


----------



## hayley x

If my belly was a little bigger and rounder I was going to paint it with face paints :rofl:

Awh yeah just think next year we will have our own little pumpkins... REAL ONES :haha:

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I know no one tends to be here on a Sunday but got to call in and say,

We are now viable!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on being viable :happydance:

i have been ill all weekend, didnt sleep at all last night, ached all over & kept paul awake with my coughing! I had tummy pains too which were every few minutes but they died off after an hour thank god! think all the coughing brought them on. Now im sweating even though pauls moaning hes cold, really been a horrible weekend for me :(

hope you are all ok & had a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: congratulations on being viable :wohoo: the time flies from now (I have found)

Aww :hugs: 3 girlies, sorry your not feeling well :( Hope you get well soon :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i just feel like ive been ill pretty much non stop this pregnancy. sickness till a few weeks ago then i get a cold which i cant seem to get rid of!! Its got to get better soon (i hope)

3 weeks today till my 4d scan :)


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks you two :D

3g's do you think you could have a bit of flu? When i had that tummy bug i got those contraction type things that came every 5 mins for an hour, the midwife said it was caused by being de-hydrated and to drink more water xx


----------



## 3 girlies

I havent drank as much as normal so i will try to drink more & hopefully it wont happen again. she didnt kick me all night like she normally would so i panicked, but shes kicked me a bit more today so i know shes ok. 

It did make me wonder who will have their baby first out of the love bugs?


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats Aimee

3girls it must be going around, because me and Paris are ill, dont think it helped we were out for 3 hours trick or treating, it was freezing x


----------



## 3 girlies

i took Reese last night but we only went around the block & were back home after half hour. We gave out party bags & then when they were all gone i locked the door, put the girls to bed & had a nice bath!! :)


----------



## AimeeM

I have had 2 dreams where i had him early but in the dreams i don't think he was my baby which was weird. With Kayden i went 14 days over so they say i am more likely to this time. He is so active though i don't think he will last past 40 weeks!

Did your kids enjoy trick or treating then? It was cold though. We did about an hour. Bloody hell BW as if you did 3 hours!!!

There is defiantly loads of crap going around. I woke up at 5am and had to go make a hot chocolate cos my throat was killing me. It is still a little sore now so don't know if it will get worse or just go away.


----------



## 3 girlies

Roxie slept through trick or treating lol, must be the comfy luna :)
It was mild here, not cold at all. 

Reese was 13 days early & Roxie was 4 days early, bet this one will be late now. I am dreading going overdue, waiting for it to happen must be horrible! Id rather be taken by surprise!!


----------



## AimeeM

That's it, i was induced and always felt sad that i knew when it was going to happen and never had that feeling of oh my gosh i think i am in labour.

I heard to that being induced is more painful so if i go into labour natural that should be better...


----------



## 3 girlies

with Roxie i slept through most my labour without realising it lol!!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh now that sounds fab!! I wouldn't mind that with this one ;)


----------



## Beautywithin

I didnt realise the time to be honest, and she was enjoying it,now we wont need to buy sweets from the shops for a good while, she got 2 big bag fulls haha

i still feel rough, i wish i could take something, ah lord, and its back to doing the school run tomoz, so not a chance of a lay in 

i sure hope i dont go over due, even by 1 day, i feel this pregnancy is going well slow at the moment, think i would cry if i went over due, x


----------



## 3 girlies

i think its dragging now too. I just wrote on facebook that its crap that all you can take when you are pregnant is paracetamol, its rubbish, it takes ages to work too!! I'm making a doctors appointment tomorrow, gonna beg her to give me something better!!


----------



## randomxx

Aimee :happydance::happydance::happydance: on your little man being viable

ladies i woould like your honest opinions of the name Fallon (Fal-lon) please xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aimee...happy viability day hun!!! :happydance: yey! I sighed a tiny sigh of relief when i reached that magic 24 week mark! 

Im betting i go overdue girls...they say 1st babies usually go over do they not? urgh...guna be sooo uncomfortable! 

3g's sorry you're feeling so poorly :hugs: colds and flu are rife here, everyone around me seems to be coughing! But at least they can get a bit more relief than a bit of paracetamol eh! We just have to suffer in silence! 

Random- think Fallon is really different, i like it, sounds strong! So nice to hear a different name to the usuals!


----------



## randomxx

3girlies when i had the cold and was blocked up and everything the only thing that seemed to help was a cup of tea with honey in it i done that for a few days and it cleared up pretty quickly! still say to the doctor tho they mibe give you an antibiotic or something!

im still in denial about giving birth :dohh: 

twiggy- thanks its between Fallon Francis Paul Devine or Logan Francis Paul Devine well thats what its between so far lol have you any ideas yet of a name for your girl??


----------



## twiggy56

ooh im definitely liking Fallon Francis Paul Devine, he sounds so cool!! 

Names we're kinda debating...Im liking Myla alot right now...she would be Myla Rose? What u think? I dont want any name thats too common! Our last name is italian so i thought it might sound quite pretty with it...but i dont want to go with a traditional italian first name!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Lady's

Random, i like both Fallon and Logan, but if i had to pick, id go with Fallon

:)

x


----------



## 3 girlies

id go with fallon too, its really nice, ive never heard of it before :thumbup:

im hoping to see my doctor today, i think having a cough for 3 weeks is a bit long so i reckon antibiotics might be whats needed, i hope she doesnt tell me to take paracetamol lol. I slept better last night but the coughing wakes everyone up, pauls been great though, he got the girls dressed (apart from their hair lol) made Reese's lunch & tidied up, he can be really lovely sometimes lol

we have planned for pauls mum & dad to have my girls the day of my 4d scan so we are going xmas shopping after, just for the last few little bits, then my sister gets her new puppy that day so no doubt we will be round hers meeting little Rylee, cant wait!!

hope everyones ok?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Congrats Aimee!!! Will def fly in now.

Hope doc can give you something for your cough and just general feeling rubbish. I think it will be to have mine first if i can persuade the nice consultant  hopefully will find out 4th of december. I hope none of you ladies go overdue. It sucks lol 

I like the name Fallon random..it's different and goes with the rest of the names perfectly.

It's pouring here for a change. Been wild all weekend. Going to put an offer in for the house today so fingers crossed it gets accepted. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! I was going to say I bet MS as she is being induced early lol. you got there first MS:haha: 

Random, you cant change Logans name now! We have a deal remember, although I do like Fallon but still not the point lol.

I'm thinking I will be early for some reason, although I want to be late to give OH a chance to be there! I dont want today to end because tomorrow....

dun dun dun....

I am in 3rd tri, ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay claire!!! 2 more days and ill be joining you!! x


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck today ms, hope they accept the offer :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Woo hoo PC!!! Scary thought but means you're on the home stretch!!

Am having a section so gonna lay it on thick that am in pain and can hardly walk etc and hopeully they'll give me one about 37 weeks 

Thank you 3girlies i hope they do too..if not then it wasn't meant to be  xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Section, induced, you know what I mean lol, at least I got the right person for once :haha:

I am so tired today, hard saying goodbye to OH yesterday, its been 9 months of constant goodbyes and its starting to get me down, not sure how long I can keep going for!


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG, I have moved up a box as well!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hehe  I am a bit nervous actually of having a section this time cuz it's planned where as last time it was rushed so didn't have time to really worry about anything. There's nothing wrong with it just hate having an epidural cuz it shocked me on the way down back didn't hurt but was really uncomfortable. It will be ok tho am sure  

Do you not feel like you and oh pc get on alot better cuz when he comes home you haven't seen him all week and yous don't have silly arguements or anything like that? I felt like that with oh when he was in the navy. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I would be worried about it as well, I hope I do not need to have one, but I know I have no choice!

Yeah your MS, we do get on a lot better and it keeps the romance cos I still get butterflies when I'm waiting to meet him which is lovely. Its just hard never knowing when I am going to see him again? I only ever find out on a Friday, or sometimes Thursday he is home which is hard. He is definately not home for the next 2 weekends as they have bonfire night and rememberance day on camp which they have to work. He told me at the weekend he wont be home for the last 6 weeks of his training but that is right when our baby will be due which is going to be hard!

Every Sunday we are both in tears for hours and sometimes it just doesnt seem worth seeing him because of the heartache when he leaves again? That sounds horrid doesnt it!


----------



## Beautywithin

No it dont Claire, i would be the same aswell but it only makes you stronger :)

so he could miss the birth??!

x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks BW,

Well he will be allowed to leave if I go into labour, but will only get a couple of days off compasionate leave. He wont be able to take his 2 weeks paternity leave. Thats why I want baby to be late because if he has finished training he can have 2 weeks! It will just be a case of trying to get a message to him, which could be hard if hes out yomping around the bloody country side lol. But all his superiors know the situation so we will just have to be on standby. He will be gutted if he doesnt get to be there!


----------



## Beautywithin

Im sure he will get to be there, are you having your mum or a friend at the birth aswell?! B can only take a week off week, because he has been told, he will only get paid £130 if he takes the 2 weeks off, and we are seriously gunna need the money! my dad said he will take a week off and my bro and his girlfriend will be coming down, so i will have plenty of help, x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats good BW, glad you'll have lots of help xx

Its a bloody nightmare I tell you, wouldnt be so bad if he was around here, but he will be away for the first few weeks which he is going to find soo hard! Everything just seems so uncertain at the moment, I am just trying to focus on the wedding for now, something to look forward to!


----------



## AimeeM

Hi all!

Wow Claire you are so near to the end! As if you and bw are in the 2nd tri in the next couple of days, wow :D Can't wait to be there too!

Random. I love the name Logan but to be honest i am not too keen on the name Fallon.

I have been right depressed this morning , didn't sleep well last night and i have got a sore throat. Plus Wayne was at work and i really wanted him there.


----------



## pinkclaire

I swear I posted after this but doesnt seem to have saved!

Are you able to catch up on some sleep Aimee? I always feel like that when I am tired and things seem better once I have slept on them? xx


----------



## randomxx

claire- i thought you were avoiding 3rd tri????

Aimee- i wanted honest opinions lol so thank you for years i said if i ever had a boy he would be Logan but now i dont know lol

3girlies- tell the doc you've been trying paracetamol for 3 weeks and you need something else as it isn't shifting

BW- my OH is the same he doesn't want to drop down that much money so hes going to take whatever holidays he has left! tho he's already having to use his holidays for the 2weeks hes off at xmas that he doesn't get paid for grr 

twiggy- i like that name


----------



## 3 girlies

my doctor gave me antibiotics for a chest infection but on the leaflet it says dont take if you are pregnant!! she also said to use olbas oil but they wouldnt sell me it in the chemist coz its not recommended when you are pregnant, sooooo waste of bloody time!!


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- phone your doctors surgery and speak to them tell her your concerns on the medication she gave you and she may give you something else im constantly having to remind my doctor im pregnant x

okay girlies so im trying to understand my ultrasound so:-

BPD- 45mm average 43mm 
FL- 33mm average 29mm
HC-166 average 166mm

does this mean my boy has long legs??? also should the measurement for cerebellum on average be???


----------



## twiggy56

Afternoon girls!! 

Firstly...congrats on bumping up a ticker box PC!! I LOVE it wen u move up a box!! Can u believe uv only 2 more boxes to go?! AHH!!! You'l have to warm up 3rd tri for us...got a couple more weeks to go myself! I hope your hubby can make it to the birth...its so cruel he'l only get a couple days though! He'l just have to get in quality daddy-bonding time! 

Aimee im not sleeping right either, propping myself up with my body pillow thing just isnt sufficing anymore! :cry: Hope ur sore throat is just a passing thing, add you to the 'sick club' with 3g's!!! Oh dear :wacko:

Well im feeling big today...week 24 seems to be taking its toll, bump is seriously growing..i swear i can actually see it getting bigger lol...here il attatch a piccy of today (BEFORE iv eaten..) *gulp*
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1000762.jpg


----------



## randomxx

twiggy that is an impressive bump x


----------



## Beautywithin

Fantastic bump twiggy x


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks girls...i feel like a whale though! So bizzare as i used to be so tiny, hence why i (*used) get called 'twiggy' all the time! :rofl:

Did everyone else go through the 24 week growth spurt? Im worrying im guna have a big baby...hubby was 9lbs 8!! :wacko:

Do you think the size/weight that you and your OH were as babies determines the size of _your_ baby...??


----------



## mummysuzie22

Fantastic bump twiggy wish mine looked like that lol

Well ladies we got the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am so excited!!!! if everything goes well we should be in before christmas. I have a nursery now too!!! Gonna get a painter in before we move in to paint it so don't need to breathe in all the fumes. xx


----------



## randomxx

:yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb::yipee::bodyb::yipee: im soooo happy you got the house hunni thats great news ooooh i hope your all moved in before xmas and yipeeeeeeeeee on the nursery aswell! 

twiggy my OH was 9lbs something im hoping im not having a big baby i dreamt that baby was 6lbs 7oz so im hoping thats a premonition lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

very happy for you MS!! cant wait to see pics of the nursery, im a twin and was told at 4 and a half lbs, that was pretty big, OH was 8lb6.... both his daughter and son, where 9lb something.

Paris was 7lb 2oz... and have been told if this lil man arrives on time he will be 7lb ( something ) so lets hope i dont go over due


----------



## pinkclaire

Twiggy what a great bump you have! I definately exploded after about 22 weeks, I seem to get much bigger every week now! 

MS! What fab news about the house, so pleased for you! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

:wohoo: woo!!! yey for the new house MS!!!!!!!! Aw you'l have such a lovely christmas! New home, christmas tree up, nursery done...will be perfect!! :happydance:

Well everyone seems to think _your_ baby weight corresponds to the weight that your own baby will be! Think i was pretty standard 7lb something...think people are trying to scare me! lol

BW you're a twin?! wow, did u have a suspicion when you found out you were pg that it could be twinnies too?!

im sooo hungry today! Duno whats wrong with me! iv just demolished a whole bag of chocolate buttons!!! bad mummy!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

It did cross my mind twiggy! to be honest, dont think i could manage 2, i know how hard my dad struggled bringing me and my brother up, but a psychic told me when i was 19 my twin brother would go on to have twins.... but normally it skips a generation so we shall see

you dont look like you have put on weight anywhere else twiggy, how much have you gained if you dont mind me asking?? bet its not nearly 2 stone like me lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on the new house ms, bet you are so excited :)


----------



## randomxx

does everyone remember claires plan to stay out of 3rd tri well thats just been blown out the water i posted a thread for her in 3rd tri hehe shes not very happy with me now tho :nope:


----------



## Beautywithin

Bet she secretly is random. think thats a nice thing to do, me on the other hand will be running to 3rd tri in 2 days hahaha

How you feeling now 3 girls? x


----------



## pinkclaire

Random is no longer my bump buddie, any Volunteers? I am a very lovely bump buddie :haha:


----------



## randomxx

god you make me giggle claire lol! you'd be lost without me tho so stop kidding about replacing me!

BW- i think she defo is happy lol, shes getting a nice warm welcome, as will you in 2 days 

3girlies- did you phone the doctor again to ask about your tablets??


----------



## twiggy56

Beautywithin said:


> It did cross my mind twiggy! to be honest, dont think i could manage 2, i know how hard my dad struggled bringing me and my brother up, but a psychic told me when i was 19 my twin brother would go on to have twins.... but normally it skips a generation so we shall see
> 
> you dont look like you have put on weight anywhere else twiggy, how much have you gained if you dont mind me asking?? bet its not nearly 2 stone like me lol xx

Well u can still see my ribs at least!! Iv no idea what iv put on as they weighed me at the 12 week scan and told me off for having a BMI of 19? (aparently low? lol) and then iv not been weighed since! Not even at my 24 week app!! 

But this is what i looked like pre-pregnancy https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/5wkbellyfront-1.jpg

i was tiiiny! :cry: and this is from the front at 24 weeks https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/24wkfrontresized.jpg

I feel iv put on loads but im told its all belly and nowhere else...so now im worrying if baby is getting enough? But im measuring bang-on dates so its ok right? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

wow you are thin.. what size was you befor, 6?

im sure baby will be getting enough, whatever you have baby takes all the goodness from, so if anything you would suffer i.e feeling tired, run down 

did you work out befor? looks like you have strong stomache muscles, mine where like that befor i had Paris.. no chance it will ever be that way again lol x


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls :) xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah i was about size 6, but i *was a dancer, so got alot of muscle strengthening and cardio so i was pretty fit...but iv always been tiny- used to have eating disorder when i was younger, never really leaves you completely but i don't dare tell my midwife as she already had a go at me at the 12 week booking in appointment for being underweight :cry: and considering im recovered, dont really want them to treat me as if im a case for concern!

Thought my bump would take ages to appear as my stomach muscles were pretty tight but bump seems to have just pushed through! My fiance jokes our baby will come out with a six-pack! :growlmad: i wasnt impressed! lol.

I do worry though that baby isnt getting everything she needs :nope: Did u find weight easy to drop off after you had Paris? Or did you find you had to work alot harder than pre-pregnancy? BF apparently helps shift a bit of weight too?

:wave: hi Hayley! How are you today hun? xx


----------



## hayley x

I'm ok thanks how are you? :) your bump looks fab btw :thumbup: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i phoned the doctors & they said it should be fine to take them as im past 12 weeks, but its kind of put me off!! i have to go back in a week if it hasnt gone so might just see if it improves on its own, i dunno what to do for the best :(


----------



## hayley x

What did you ask them if you can take? sorry being nosey :haha: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

hayley x said:


> I'm ok thanks how are you? :) your bump looks fab btw :thumbup: xxx

Thanks luv! Thought it was time to get my bump out there!! :haha: Im good today, really feeling tired now though as i was up early and i didnt get a nap today so im starting to get seriously sleeeeepy!!

3 g's, i feel the same way as you about taking medicines, if i can avoid it, i will. But if doc says its safe? If you're willing to suffer through it you're a brave woman! What a trooper! Maybe keep up hot drinks and lots of rest!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Thank you for all the congrats..will def post pics when it's finished.

Wow look how skinny you were..my thigh isn't even that skinny lol well jealous.. you don't look like you've put anything on at all. xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: just back read to see what the congrats was for and wow CONGRATULATIONS :D how fantastic, bet you cant wait to move in :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning Ladies!! 

Callie Callie where are you??!! its been quiet without your posts xx

Claire- your offically in 3rd tri now wahooo! xx

and iv moved up a box :) xx


Twiggy- no i didnt lose the weight like everyone said i would after i had paris, i put on over 4stone (60lbs) and all i lost was 10lbs after she was born, and stayed at 12.4 for 2 years, i was so unhappy, but had tried every diet going, then heard about the cambridge diet which consists of 3 shakes aday, i lost 4 stone plus a bit more on that, i got down to under 8 stone and a size 8 ( which id never been befor )i did take it a bit far at one point, and people were saying i looked ill, is funny how you can go from being overweight to then underweight within 4 months, it took me a while to realise i was thin, i kept that off for 2 years, and always said if i was to pile it on it would be if i got preg again, and i was right! i will probley put on 4 stone again, but least this time i know how to lose it,obviously that isnt everyones case, i had a friend who put on 3 and half stone and lost it within a month of giving birth, im not lucky i guess haha x


----------



## 3 girlies

wont be on much today, feeling pretty awful, chest hurts so much & now pauls getting ill too :(

will hopefully catch up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

feel better soon 3girls x


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning everybody!

Thanks BW. Sorry to hear your feeling poorly 3girlies hope you feel better soon xx

So 27 weeks, ahhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Hayley  Hubby just said that we won't be in till after christmas which am sort of happy about cuz means i can put my christmas tree up 1st of december  

I hope you and your hubby feel better soon 3 girlies.

xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats pc!!!!! You're in the home stretch now!!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hope you feel better soon Heidi, i have got a right sore throat too, it kills when i swallow. I felt so bad yesterday had terrible anxiety all day. I feel better in myself today though after having a good sleep. And i only got up to go to the toilet twice so must have been tired!

Suzie- congratulations on the house! What fantastic news! You must be ecstatic, how exciting :D

Claire- woo-hoo! The third tri is very exciting, nothing to be scared of!

I am looking forward to the scan on Sunday. I hope they get a good view. I think Nathan has moved position as the kicks are more inwards and at the bottom now rather than outwards and above my hips.


----------



## mummysuzie22

It's always good when you get a good sleep Aimee..hard for us now right enough. It's weird when they move positions isn't it? When Kellan moves you see his bum stick up and he does a somersault and just fees so weird feeling that lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know it is strange, i love it though! I keep getting a lump sticking out just next to by belly button. I don't know if it is his bum or head or what lol! I think this baby is going to be big too as he kind of feels right close to the surface like Kayden did.

I just rang the doc to ask if they were giving the swine flu jab out. The receptionist said they were but that the jab hasn't arrived in yet. She then said, don't rush in to it lightly, have a serious think as to whether you really want to get it or not and have a good talk about it with your midwife. Her voice sounded very serious and to be honest it was like she was trying to warn me not to have it in a subtle kind of way.
I was more on the side of getting it but i am not sure now :(


----------



## nervouspains

Morning Ladies! :hi:

Well Oh and I had a lovely weekend away :D
It was really nice, then yesterday we went to the big monthercare and bought the Angelcare (I wrote sounds on FB lol) breathing and listening moniter.
And we also bought him a groovy bib: Mummy + Daddy = Me! Lol and I also got in a pack for £20, for moses basket- 2 celluar blankets, 2 fitted sheets and 2 flannel sheet :thumbup:
I have been so bad with my Doppler, literally every 30mins of so I have been listening to him :blush: it&#8217;s the weekends that make me panic and I don&#8217;t know why :shrug:
Halloween was fun, we went round mum & dads, have uploaded piccys on FB.

How is everyone doing *reading back pages*
OMG there are like 20 pages to get through :rofl:

Aimee- Congrats on 24 weeks + now! lol Yay :D & Love the new aviator pic!

BW & Hayley- love the signature piccys :D :cloud9:

BW- What a cow&#8230; Did you say you were in Asda though? Typical, the people who go there round our way, well they sound just like that nasty cow!
I never go there- for that reason only I cant stand the people in there! I could go there in PJ&#8217;s with slops down and I would still looked over dressed :rofl:

Hayley- Not long until the 4D scan AND Weddign now!! Ekkkkk! :D :D

Aimee- you have just changed your pic lol, I like this one too :D

Random- I like Fallon, its one of the blokes surnames where I work lol, but it&#8217;s a really strong name :thumbup:

Claire- Whooooooooooooooo on 3rd trimester!

Whoooo PC & BW for moving up a box!

Sorry your not feeling well still 3girlies :hugs:

Twiggy- lovely bump picky :cloud9:

MS- Whooooooooooooooo :yipee: on the house :thumbup:!!!!!!!!!!! :D

On the weight thing&#8230; Both OH and I were normal weight babies 7lb ? but we are both fairly big boned people so im wondering how big he will be! Lol
Hopefully at the 4D scan she may give us a rough estimate :shrug:

Twiggy- Wow you are thin!!
Lol come round my house, I will make you put a stone on in one weekend :rofl:
You are more then welcome to have some of my lard lol

Bw- I am here!! I know, I feel well left out lol :friends: xx

Aimee- cant wait for your scan on sunday- Oh I am off next monday too! Make sure you upload the piccys on fB!

Hope everyone is good :D

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow Callie you did well to remember all that :rofl:

Glad you had a good time at the weekend :D I have sent my doppler back now. I was using it quite a bit though too. My midwife said they are fine to use and not to worry about it.

Birth weight hmm... I was 7lb 7oz and his dad was smaller than that, 6lb something and Kayden was 9lb 7oz... so i don't think it is really relevant. I think it is all about what you eat and stuff.
When i was pregnant with K i craved milk and drank tons of it, cheese bread. So his bones would have been very well formed i think. Also i went 14 days over so he had the extra time to gain weight. Also i didn't drink tea or coffee at all back then so that is meant to reduce the size of your baby if you drink it regular.
It is so mad that in a few more weeks we will all be discussing the size of our babies!


----------



## rachyh1990

its my birthday tomorrow :D and i only have 100 days left to go eeep!!!im sooo excited:D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

jesus Callie- well done for remembering all that, sounds like you had a good weekend, i no my bad we normally shop in morrisons and the week we decide not to, that happens, typical!!

whats everyone doing for bonfire night?? iv been reading on here some people are scared incase it frightens baby, i went to 3 when i was preg with paris and i was 23weeks then, and all she did was kick more then normal.. so nothing to really worry about!

Adam has been kicking loads last couple of days, i love it!! and he is still waking me up middle of the night, so like paris i bet my contractions will start at 4 in the morning

Callie you felt any movement yet? x


----------



## nervouspains

Aimee- :rofl: I was writting as I was reading :thumbup: lol
If its all about what I eat- then hes gonna be one bigggggg boy lololol

Whooo Rachy happy Bday for tomorrow & :happydance: on 100 days!

Bw- lucky you! me? Nope nothing still! Just the occasional fart bubble :rofl:
I want to go somewhere on bonfire night, might as well, as I cant feel if it annoys him anyway! lol 
Although last night I got up 4 times for a wee! 4!! I mean what the hell?! I didnt even drink and normally I only get up once! xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Can tell pregnancy hasn't affected your brain np!!! lol

We're going to M and fil's for hot dogs and fireworks but am scared of fireworks so will be watching it from inside. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks MS lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Heres a piccy of me at 24+4, do I look just like a fatty still? :blush:
Or do i look slightly pregnant?

I must admit, 3 people made me so happy on the weekend-
First, I put some money in to the poppy man lol and he gave OH one and then said, one for you, oh actually 2'
I was well happy lol.
and then we went out for lunch and a the waitress said to me before we sat down 'aww how long do you have left? I bet you cant wait to be a mum' :cloud9: !!
Then another lady in mothercare started asking me if I knew what we were having yet, it felt great that finally someone notice I am pregnant lol. :thumbup:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Wow brilliant pic np!!! you def look pregnant. I still look like a fatty :-( I'm hard and big at the top and at the bottom it's soft and fat..hopefully will fill out soon xx


----------



## Beautywithin

defo a notice able bump there callie x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo just moved over to 3rd tri a few days early!! couldn't help it lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies, MS, mine is like that still lol.
And this lady who is a cow but does it politley said to me this morning:

'Is your bump hard yet'? I said 'it is up top but still a bit soft at the bottom'
her reply (she is tiny as well) 'Oh mine was rock solid, it was really hard all throughout'
Oh pi** of you cow! of course its going to be, your petite and slim, im tall and a fatty boom boom :growlmad:

xx


----------



## twiggy56

Mornin' ladies! Woke up with a headache coz of crazy dreams last night! Something to do with NASA wanting a pregnant lady to go into space and they chose me? LOL!

FAB bump NP!! I think it looks lovely!! And deffo a preggo bump with that gorgeous shape! Dont see how you/other people could think otherwise! And i know what u mean about people commenting on bump and your due date, its sooo nice to be able to gush about the baby to someone who isnt your friends (who have heard it all before!). There was a massive Q for the shopping centre toilets and i was bursting for a wee and the lady at the front offered to let me go in front of her!! Was sooo lovely! Made me proper happy that there are people that treat pregnant women with extra care!

Hmm, i duno if il go out for bonfire as 2 years ago i fainted whilst watching the fireworks and woke up with paramedics all around me :nope: I just began to get fuzzy blacked out eyes and then, bang! I was on the floor, i was out for like 5 whole minutes and my poor OH was so worried he couldnt wake me. Its not because im epileptic though, so iv no idea if its the firworks that triggered it! Maybe i wont take the chance whilst preggers! lol

Yey MS for moving to 3rd tri!! :happydance: I cant wait now, next 2 weeks are prob guna drag...especially since iv got my 4D scan next weekend and im just so excited for it!!


----------



## twiggy56

Oh and id love to add you ladies on FB if you have one! Iv only got 1 friend that is pregnant and everyone else seems to get bored of my pregnancy related statuses!!! :cry:

Although i did go on a hormonal rampage and delete about 70 people off my FB because all they wanted to do was nosey at my bump pics etc...so i just deleted them the other day- so funny coz none of them ever commented on my pics or statuses to do with the baby but as soon as iv deleted them they're all re-adding me!!! So its not to be friends, its just to nosey :cry: makes me sad!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Don't listen to them np..with it being the way it is i've not gotten anymore stretch marks and the ones i do have are still silver so i'm happy lol 

I would have done the same thing twiggy..my facebook name is suzanne nugent and my profile pic is my scna picture xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :hugs:

People cant add me twiggy but I can add them lol.
Where abouts in the UK are you from? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Everyone has something to say about your bump I have come to realise. My friend came round last night and went you are getting big, rubbed my tummy and went whys it all hard and flat at the top? So what ever happens people remark! I said thats my tummy muscles where their still strong and gave her a look as if to say at least I have some :haha:

I deleted loads of people off my facebook when I got pregnant, I'm from a small town and didnt want people gossiping so removed loads lol. Didnt work though! I'm proud of my family though so they can snoop away for all I care! haha

MS, yey come join me, I dont like it in there I'm scared lol.


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol pc i think 3rd tri applies to me more now so thought i'd move over early. Am so tired today. Don't think've recovered from my lack of sleep at the weekend. It's catching up on me. Oo my pram should be delivered this week sometime. Just gonna keep it in the box till i move. 

was just thinking can't believe it's november already!!

IS anyone going to do their christmas shopping early to avoid the mass crowds with this swine flu problem? I'm going to go and do all mine this month cuz with living on a peninsula we are lucky we don't really need to worry about it but i'd hate to go and catch it in a shop. xx


----------



## randomxx

hello ladies

callie- how was your night away with OH? and thats defo a preggo bump!! 

MS- im going to start mine and hopefully get most of it in this month! 

my sis in law the one that works in mothercare got a new job and leaves on fri! so i thought i could finally buy stuff from mothercare but i cant i still need her permission as her workmates will give her the discount on a thursday lol! and she ordered my beanbag for me but only so she can buy it for him she's a fly bugger lol her excuse is first-time aunty lol! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey random- please dont say OH name in case psyco sees anything somehow :blush: lol thanks hun.

It was lovely though :) thanks for asking, only time away with OH before baby comes lol xxx


----------



## randomxx

sorry hun thought the initial would be okay but anyways its changed now :thumbup:

glad you had a good time! its nice to spend some one on one with your OH! x


----------



## AimeeM

Woo-hoo Callie!! Defo a preggo bump! It looks fab :D

Laura if you PM me your facebook i will add you cos no one can find me either. I got it set to private as can be. I had tons of people but just have family, some friends and B&B friends on there now. I was the same with people being nosey i just thought sod it i will keep it small!

Can't believe i will be 25 weeks on Sunday. It feels like it has gone so slow but really i suppose it hasn't :D


----------



## AimeeM

rachyh1990 said:


> its my birthday tomorrow :D and i only have 100 days left to go eeep!!!im sooo excited:D xxx

Aww bless ya! Happy birthday for tomorrow. Another Scorpio then! Same as me but sometimes i hate the emotional effects of being one :(


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks random :hugs:

Thanks Aimee :D :kiss:

xxx


----------



## sparkle_bump

Yay to the scorpios!


----------



## AimeeM

Ok doke chick!

Going for a Chinese tonight yummy can't wait!


----------



## nervouspains

mmm what you going to have Ams? x


----------



## AimeeM

We are going to jumbos so it is a buffet but i always get the same thing cos it is yum! Chicken curry, special fried rice, some of that Chinese veg with broccoli and cabbage. These little spicy potato's mmm i am so hungry thinking about it!

Wow, this is my 2000 post. Gosh i can talk!


----------



## Beautywithin

sounds yummy, i fancy duck, not had that in ages. is OH's bday next weds so hopefully go for a meal then x


----------



## nervouspains

mmm I had chinese last week and TGI Fridays on sat & prezzo on Monday lol uh uh fat mumma cant have no more take outs lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

I am really bad for take away food too. Although i am better with healthy food more now that i used to be but i still have a lot of take out..


----------



## twiggy56

Sorry ladies! Popped out for coffee with a friend! 

MS thats me added you on FB! My display piccy is me with bump on the beach! And my name is Laura on it rather than twiggy!! lol

See you lot and your talk of takeaways!! Im really wanting a chippy actually...not had a chippy in aaaages! Dont have one close so its a treat when i get one!

xx


----------



## nervouspains

Max is being quite active at the mo, I can feel little wiggles lol, either that or I got the delayed pops :rofl: 

Haha my mum just called and asked if me or OH had taken the dog home as she couldnt find him anywhere, she was panicing... I said 'No' lol (its a lie- OH had lol) and then I started laughing, shes like 'You cow, you could have told me, I thought he had fallen throught the floor boards, I was calling his name' lololol Then she hung up on me lolol :rofl:
Sorry ma! lol xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's you added  it's a lovely pic. Is it Dunfermline you said you live in?

Well i've gone off chinese a bit. Hubby works for his friend in his shop cooking so i can get one whenever but i like indian at the moment. I don't like chippy chips but love the fish!! 

Am having spag bol and garlic bread mm..maybe some salad too..am starving now lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

HAHA np..you're bad lol Yayy for feeling movements!!! Kellan's been quite quiet today for a change xx


----------



## AimeeM

:yipee: on feeling movements at last :D


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies :D
Whooo I have a feeling too, like I know where he is inside me too, if that makes sense, without him having to wiggle?
He has stopped now lol. 
I was reading about how some babies dont like it when your in the bath... or did we have that discussion? lol Either way, he never moves when im in the bath, even if I pore water on to my belly :shrug:
I am going to be a good girl tonigh- PC, you will be proud of me lol- I am not going to listen to him on my doppler!
But I will... first thing tomorrow morning :rofl: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks MS! Took bump to the beach at St Andrews and was too good of a photo opportunity to miss!! I stay just outside Dundee! Little village only 10 mins away! 

Yey NP for feeling bubs!! :happydance: My little monster seems to like the bath! She makes ripples when she kicks! OH is determined to film it as he thinks its so cute!! I told him if he brings a video camera anywhere near me when im naked it'l be going in the bath!!! :rofl:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sorry twiggy lol i knew it started with a D lol

I don't really take baths but our new house has a jacuzzi bath so will def take one. Hubby's on the phone with the mortgage dept just now and cuz he works for the bank we get a staff one woo hoo!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow lucky you with your jacuzzi!!

Callie, Nathan never moves in the bath either!


----------



## pinkclaire

Good to hear it NP- if your feeling him you dont need need your doppler anymore, trust your body.

God I really want take out now! Bit sad getting take out for one though isnt it?!

My lil Jimmy is really active at the moment, but it makes me feel quite queesy, my whole tummy seems to change shape constantly and I can feel the lil one turning inside, thats not a nice feeling! The amount of Baths I have I think baby will be a water baby :haha: seems to kick a lot when I am in the bath anyhow!


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congrats on the movements Callie :D they will just get stronger from now on. :hugs: my little one doesnt move in the bath either but as soon as I get out she goes mad (same with Alex).

Hope everyones ok, I'm so hungry now, havent had take out in agessss :( I had too many with Alex and not enough with this one :haha: 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

oooh pinkclaire your 27 weeks today :) congrats on reaching 3rd tri :dance: how fast is the time going!! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Hayley hun! Seems like ages since I spoke to you, how are things going? xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I know when I'm on no one else is :( I'm ok, getting pretty bad heartburn now, had it with Alex and he had lots of hair so I'm thinking the same again lol. How are you? xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Hayley, i have been getting loads of heartburn. I got it bad with Kayden at the end but he had hardly any hair!
I keep picturing this baby with a big mop of browny black hair for some reason...


----------



## twiggy56

i want a baby with a head full of hair!! lol. I think its sooo cute when they'v got gorgeous dark fluffy newborn hair! 

bet my baby will come out bald now...:rofl:


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: I wanted a bald baby but Alex was so furry everywhere, he back was sooo soft with his baby fur :cloud9: maybe thats cause he came early, I hope this ones as furry :haha: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry it's taken ages for me to reply I have been wedding planning all night, stressful but got a few things sorted I needed. 

Glad to hear things are ok hayley, I've had awful heartburn as well, drives you crazy doesn't it, although my midnight snacks are probably not helping haha.


----------



## randomxx

ooooh ive never been the first one to post in the morning im all excited :happydance:

callie-sooooo happy you've started feeling your little girl move

i hate heartburn i can only take tums for it as i hate rennies and gaviscon and im sick if i drink milk lol my boys not making it easy on me! i hope he gets OH's hair his hairs great i love it lol!


----------



## AimeeM

I feel well crap today think i am getting a chest infection :(

Random callie is aving a boy! xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL morning ladies- Thanks Ams lolol

Oh not good hun :( 3girlies is poorley too :(
Im getting the sniffles! So anoying, it feels like hayfever!

I havent had any movement so far this morning, but I didnt check on him this morning! yay! lol

xx


----------



## randomxx

i knew that lol i ment boy think baby brain and that ive been up since 6.30 instead of my usual 10.30 had something to do with me getting confused lol

sorry callie :shy::sad1:

Aimee- sorry your not feeling good have you tried tea with honey i always thought it was an old wives tale but it really helped me!


----------



## nervouspains

Lol :rofl: tis ok random :kiss: xx


----------



## nervouspains

oooh whooo im 25 weeks today! :D :yipee:


----------



## pinkclaire

Well done on not listening NP! Dont you feel better for it? and wahoo 25 weeks! I cant wait until you are all in third tri with me, it seems scary there lol.

I've got a cold as well, stupid winter is coming! I cant wait until i am on mat leave and can just stay inside away from germs maybe I should go live with MS away from everything!


----------



## randomxx

:yipee::yipee::yipee: on 25weeks callie xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies :D Whooooo

Well, sort of PC lol, I cant wait to get home tonight and listen to him lol xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Well its a start at least, I''ll have you weaned off in the next couple of weeks you'll see lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats on 25 weeks Callie :D

Well i can't get a doctor appointment but she says they might just give me anti-biotics with out me going in but she's not too sure. I hope they do cos i think i'm gonna need them.
I'm pissed off though cos i did someone's hair last night and as i got a bit into it it was obvious she wasn't well at all she was coughing and wheezing and all that but she kept saying it was just asthma but funny how i have woke up feeling so crap! I am so mad, why put other people at risk especially as she knew am pregnant!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..yayy pc come stay with me altho it's been raining since friday lol

congrats on 25 weeks np!!!!! 3 quarters of the way there..i think lol am shit at maths haha

I love the fruity rennies random..you not like them? I can't stand gaviscon though. 

I'm sorry all you girlies don't feel well..maybe try and drink loads of oj? I love it with ice. I drink half a carton a day and (knock on wood) haven't been sick yet. I hate Aimee when people can see you're pregnant and sneeze and cough around you. It's so rude and thoughtless.

I've been up since 6 this morning too random. I just couldn't sleep. It sucks.

Well our estate agent got back to us this morning and we have a new move in date of 16th of december. Am really happy but the first thing going up will be the christmas tree lol have so much to do in the next 6 weeks. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow MS, thats soon! Bet you cant wait!

I'm going to eat three oranges now lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha i just ate 5 wee tangarines. I love oranges and oj but i need a pack of rennies for after lol xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- :happydance: on the house and ive not tried them i tried the minty chewy ones as i hate the ordinary ones but they were manky aswell lol so stuck to tums

Aimee- stupid woman she needs :gun: if i was you i would have :ninja: kicked her lol just wanted to use those animations but she should have thought about you and your health more than her stupid hair 

OH handed the notice in on our flat last night so we would move beginning of january but we can get an extension if we needed to


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I hope so, when I feel 'proper' movements I will stop using it- or at least try too :rofl:

Thanks Aimee & MS :thumbup: :D
Wow MS, a nice new home before xmas :yipee:

Lol random loves those animatinos for Aimee lol.

Think we are getting served our notice this month! Oooh! lol

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Woo! :happydance: congrats NP on 25 weeks!! Me too! :blush:

Can u believe we move over to 3rd tri now in 2 weeks? Im so excited but so scared!! Iv been having cheeky peeks over there and its all so real!!!! People announcing they've had their babies and stuff!!! Ahhh!

Aimee sorry to hear you are feeling poorly hun! :hugs: I feel like poop this morning as well, no sleep and feel something brewing too :cry:

Been trying to get hold of my bloomin' midwife this morning, shes like tracking down an MI5 agent...need to get her to leave me a HIP grant form as im now eligible but thats if she ever gets back to me!!! grrr


----------



## rachyh1990

eeep its my birthday and only 99 days till my LO arrives :D xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Woop woop Random..have you found some where to move to?

Have you got another flat np?

Happy birthday rachyh!!! And congrats on 99 days!!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on 25 weeks Twiggy! :yipee::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:

I am already in third tri, ekk!


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry Aimee- I didnt read your whole post :blush:
I saw your status though, and if there was an unlike button, id of pressed it :hugs: lol

Thanks twiggy!
Omg I never actually thoguht about it like that :blush: Only 2 weeks to go! Omg! ekkk, I am smiling at my screen, people must think im a weirdo in the office lol.

Yay on being 25 weeks too twiggy! :D

Whooo happy birthday Rachy :cake:

NO MS- we are on the housing list, so fingers crossed we will get to move in to somewhere cheaper, the notice is 2 months, so plenty of time to find somewhere... I hope! lol

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

They'll need to find you some where if you've been handed a notice. Hopefully it will be sooner than later.

Congrats Twiggy on 25 weeks!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Happy birthday rachy! :happydance: Make sure you get spolied!! 

Fingers x'd for you gettin a place soon NP...hopefully they'l fine u somewhere before christmas?! Would be good! 

PC im in the state of mind that im so curious about third tri i cant help but look but yet im totally scared of actually having to move over at the same time!! You'l have warmed it up a bit for us when we get over! Its crazy you'l be 29 weeks when we do!!! 

Dont u ladies think that once you hit the '30's' its guna really hit you?! Everytime i see someones ticker that says 30-something weeks i always think omg they're so close!


----------



## pinkclaire

I always think that as well Twiggy! But I remember when I joined 2nd try and saw people in the 20's I used to think, wow, they're so far, I've got ages until then, Now its the same with the 30's! I've got less than three weeks til then ekk!


----------



## nervouspains

Doctors just rung me to have the swine flu jab... I said NO xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon Ladies!

had to have my bloods done 3 friggin hours i was in there! god i was fuming, Adam was kicking away because i had'nt had brekkie, didnt think we would be in there that long anyway

Congrats callie on 25weeks xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- theres a house coming up round the corner back and front door mid-terrace 2 bedrooms for £100 more than we pay just now

Np-i hope they offer you a house soon


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls, wow I'm on in the day :thumbup:

Congrats on 25 weeks NP, the time is just flying isnt it :happydance:

Bw why was you there so long? was it a glucose test? 

this is so random, but I'm getting married in.... 17 DAYSSSSS :headspin: xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

I was wondering where you were BW lol

Ooooh hayley!!!!!!!! ooooohh MRS Hayley lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

No hayley it was just a norm blood test!! its just they were so god dam slow, i was number 73 when i got there they were only on number 14!! 

do we have to have another one?? this is the first bloods iv had taken.. even tho iv been told it should be my second, and that normally the second one is done at 28 weeks

x


----------



## nervouspains

I thought the only next bloods im having will be at my GTT?
I remember the mw saying she can do your bloods too when you get your gtt done? :shrug: x


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all!

Well been to the MW, everything seem ok. she listened to the HB and i thought it sounded slow but she said it was fine.
She felt the uterus hight and said, eat healthy and get plenty of rest and you should have a nice size baby. So then i got paranoid thinking she was trying to tell me he was small and i need to eat different. Gosh i have been so paranoid over the past few days it has been a nightmare.

Got the MatB1 and that maternity grant form but i am not allowed to send it off till next week.

Oh yeah, forgot to ask her about the swine flu jab :dohh:


----------



## Beautywithin

ah lucky aimee, i gota wait till my 28+ week appt befor she is even willing to give me the form to send off xx


----------



## AimeeM

As if, did she say why? Dh thinks they get in trouble if they give it out before 25 weeks cos she must have told us around 8 times not to post it a day before 25 weeks. Before we left she said please don't send it early.


----------



## Beautywithin

yeh i asked her, and she said so many post it after there 24week appt thinking time it will get there they will still send the money, it will just get sent back, i last saw her at 24weeks and said i wouldnt post it until the right time, but she wernt having none of it, i bloody need it right now aswell... just hope it dont take weeks to sort out x


----------



## nervouspains

I got my form last tue- but shes dated it 10/11 so I cant post until next week either! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Am i the only one with a crappy MW lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

No BW mine said exactly the same thing! I have to wait until 28 weeks as well!


----------



## Beautywithin

she isnt crappy just coz of that, she hasent even give me a number i can reach her on, and she is only in the surgery on a tuesday so if i want to talk to her i have to ring them, and they put me thru...


----------



## AimeeM

There are some bad ones. With Kayden i never saw the same one twice and the ones i saw were crap.
I have seen the same one all the way this time but she told me today she is leaving so next time it will be trainee and a proper one or something but i don't like trainees because of the stuff that went on with my last pregnancy involving trainees so i will be keeping a close eye on everything the do don't want them missing something if there is something!


----------



## nervouspains

I am sooooooooo tired and feel so full and fat lol.
I wish i could be ar*ed to excercise, but I really cant lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

LOL your not the only one! Can't even be arsed to do the kitchen and it is a right mess. With my chest i just know that if i do anything it will be 100 times worse tomorrow.
I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## AimeeM

BW- wow i just noticed how alike P and Adam look in your avatar and siggy pic!! They look identical!


----------



## Beautywithin

Do you think? People keep saying he has B's nose, my mouth and Paris's chin?!! lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I ahve tears falling where im so tired!

BW- I can deffo see that too now looking :blush: lol
I tihnk same nose, mouth and chin xx


----------



## AimeeM

On those two pics they look to have the exact same lips and nose and head shape!

I wonder how different mine will look with having different dads? LOL i sound like a right common trollop don't i!


----------



## pinkclaire

I agree Aimee, they look really similar! I cant wait to see what my baby looks like properly! From the scan looked just like OH, big head (ouch) and big hands! Poor lil girl (if it is a girl lol)


----------



## randomxx

yeah i can see the resemblance with the chin and lips! 

claire-jimmys a boy boy boy!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> On those two pics they look to have the exact same lips and nose and head shape!
> 
> I wonder how different mine will look with having different dads? LOL i sound like a right common trollop don't i!

Haha,When people say they lookalike, im like how can they, they have different dads, Paris dont look nothing like me really, i think she looks like her dad she has'nt got the obvious like hair colour and eyes, but she defo has his nose and long eye lashes

This is a pic of Paris's dad! 


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/6828_1234426013995_1029535924_75-1.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Really?? I think paris look totally like you!! I don't think that she looks like her dad from that pic but then you see facial expressions and things like that that add to them looking like their parents.

Kayden used to look a spitting image of his dad but as he has got older he looks way more like me. His eyes have gone more grey blue like mine where as they used to be really bright blue like his dads.

His dad has got a 4 month old with another lass and she keeps telling everyone he is like Kayden's twin which really pisses me off cos for 1 they don't look alike at all Kayden has blue eyes and he has brown eyes and two how can they look like twins when they have different mums and there is 6 years between them!


----------



## 3 girlies

just trying to catch up, you lot natter soooo much!!

well i have been in bed all day but i do feel a teeny weeny bit better. Its annoyed me that my doctor didnt pick up that i had swine flu, Ive seen people & now ive given it to my mum whos got multiple sclerosis & asthma. Its so easy to spread it.


----------



## Beautywithin

Aimee does Kayden get on with your ex's baby? 


Have they given you anything to take for that 3 girls? 

x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol Aimee your so funny 'a common trollop' :rofl:

its true about expressions, does Paris or Kayden do things that there 'dads' do but they ahve never seen them or anything?
EG- My dad passed when I was 3 months, but my mum said sometimes il just sit there with my 'gimp' hand lol, so when its just like hanging lol, she said my dad used to always do that and obviosuly iv never seen him do that before.
And some expressions I pull, its the same as him :shrug:
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

they said they dont like to prescribe tamiflu as there hasnt been enough tests done on it so they cant be sure if its safe!! & as ive had it since saturday its too late now. its awful though, makes you throw up & feel like you cant breathe, not nice at all


----------



## Beautywithin

Paris looks the spit of him, when she sleeps, also when she is thinking about something it will remind me of him! 

Ah callie i didnt realise your dad passed when you were that young!! has your mum told you a lot about him ??!!

Callie you always seem so upbeat, i wish i was more like you at times, xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Aw thanks AM lol
Not really, I dont think he was the nicest of people at times... She broke up with him when she was pregnant with me though... Although he was a secruity gaurd in battersea where they met lol and once he was on the news talking aobut the area, so I am so lucky to have been able to hear his voice as my nan has the video :) 

You need to live nearer to me, I will make you laugh constently, im so rude and sarcastic all the time lolol opps lol xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

3 girlies said:


> just trying to catch up, you lot natter soooo much!!
> 
> well i have been in bed all day but i do feel a teeny weeny bit better. Its annoyed me that my doctor didnt pick up that i had swine flu, Ive seen people & now ive given it to my mum whos got multiple sclerosis & asthma. Its so easy to spread it.

Have they actually tested you for it then? Are they sure that is what you have? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

nervouspains said:


> Aw thanks AM lol
> Not really, I dont think he was the nicest of people at times... She broke up with him when she was pregnant with me though... Although he was a secruity gaurd in battersea where they met lol and once he was on the news talking aobut the area, so I am so lucky to have been able to hear his voice as my nan has the video :)
> 
> You need to live nearer to me, I will make you laugh constently, im so rude and sarcastic all the time lolol opps lol xxxx

You are not a million miles away we will have to meet at some point, but hopefully i can still make the meet up! so you can make us all laugh then xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol yes deffo, I will need to arrange a shopping trip to Bluewater xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

AimeeM said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> just trying to catch up, you lot natter soooo much!!
> 
> well i have been in bed all day but i do feel a teeny weeny bit better. Its annoyed me that my doctor didnt pick up that i had swine flu, Ive seen people & now ive given it to my mum whos got multiple sclerosis & asthma. Its so easy to spread it.
> 
> Have they actually tested you for it then? Are they sure that is what you have? xxClick to expand...

they dont test you anymore, they go through the symptoms & you have to have them all to have swine flu. You will definately know when you have it, you litterally cant even find the energy to walk :(
Whats shocked me is how easy it spreads, loads of people i see in the playground at school have it too!!


----------



## nervouspains

Omg 3girlies sorry to hear this :(
They offered me the jab today, but I said no, just because I dont think there has been enough testing on it with pregnant women xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Beautywithin said:


> Aimee does Kayden get on with your ex's baby?
> 
> 
> Have they given you anything to take for that 3 girls?
> 
> x

He has never met him as he has been in hospital since he was born, he is nearly 5 months now i think. He never talks about him though but i suppose that is because he has never met him and there is not much his dad can really say about him as it is all serious stuff that would confuse Kayden.

Callie Kayden has more of Wayne's mannerisms than his dads but now and again he does a little look that reminds me of his dad. He sees him often though so it is strange he is not more like him.

Im scared this throat thing is going to get worse :(


----------



## 3 girlies

nervouspains said:


> Omg 3girlies sorry to hear this :(
> They offered me the jab today, but I said no, just because I dont think there has been enough testing on it with pregnant women xxxx

i wouldnt have the jab, but i wouldnt want to have swine flu either. at least im immune from it now


----------



## AimeeM

3 girlies said:


> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> just trying to catch up, you lot natter soooo much!!
> 
> well i have been in bed all day but i do feel a teeny weeny bit better. Its annoyed me that my doctor didnt pick up that i had swine flu, Ive seen people & now ive given it to my mum whos got multiple sclerosis & asthma. Its so easy to spread it.
> 
> Have they actually tested you for it then? Are they sure that is what you have? xxClick to expand...
> 
> they dont test you anymore, they go through the symptoms & you have to have them all to have swine flu. You will definately know when you have it, you litterally cant even find the energy to walk :(
> Whats shocked me is how easy it spreads, loads of people i see in the playground at school have it too!!Click to expand...

Right cos when they looked at Kayden the other week they said that a high temp and two of the other symptoms but i though that was a little vague to diagnose as swine flu really.
But yeah i had normal flu a couple of years ago and i really and truly thought i was dying, seriously. It was awful.
That is why i am scared of swine flu as if it is worse than normal flu io don't know if i could survive it :(


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent had normal flu but my mum has & she reckons swine flu is worse. :shrug:

i know what you mean though, how do they know what you have got if they dont test you for it.


----------



## AimeeM

Aww no way. I think i might get the jab then now as i know how bad normal flu is and sod that!

Are you feeling a bit better then? I though you seemed to be ill for quite a long time :(

How are the girls? I hope they don't get it xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i feel a bit better now but my hands are numb, not sure why?
paul hasnt moved off the sofa all day, he said to me earlier "how can i be this ill & still be alive" lol

Reese & Roxie have been ok, they were ill last week but only with a cough & cold. I hope they dont get it. Pauls sister had them today & is bringing them home at 7, shes been such a life saver, theres no way i could have looked after them.


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless you all. I really hope you get better soon and that the girls just get away with having the coughs.
I am going to lay in bed now and try and fend off anything that might be on it's way!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies, i feel terrible today gunna see my doctor, havent felt to good for weeks, but last night was puking my guts up, have had no sleep, and im feeling faint, gunna drop P off to school then try and get some sleep! x


----------



## nervouspains

Morning all,

BW- :( :hugs:

Im feeling pi**ed and stressed today.
I was in a stressy tired mood this monring, then when I got in to work, my manager wrote a sh!tty note on my desk, and how shes gone out to get more teabags, ffs, so? Its not MY responsability is it?!
I dont know how many blimmin tea bags are left!
and then she noses around my desk, mixing up my papers etc.
Its just like F off grrrr!

Sorry girls lol.
How's everyone else feeling?
xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all.

Bw i hope you feel better soon. There is so much crap going round at the mo i just want to lock myself away. I have a doctors appointment at half 5 but my throat is a bit better today so might cancel it as i don't want to take antibiotics unless i really feel i need to.

Callie. Your manager sounds like a right t*at! That is just what you don't need isn't it. I bet you can't say anything back either which just winds me up. What is your job chick?

Poor 3girlies, i really feel sorry for her she sounds so ill. It must be awful feeling that poorly for that long and with being pregnant too.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Ams, I know, its so annoying! Im a receptionist, and she always comes in early and noseys around my desk! Argghhh why?! lol 

I am SO hungry too :( lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i cant sleep now :(

callie give her a piece of your mind :), im hungry aswell, but dont want to eat if im just gunna puke x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol she just came out and said 'your not ina good mood today, i see i got the brunt of it this morning'

You what lol you came around my desk and messed up my papers! no wonder I was pi$$y!
And then she started asking me whats wrong and Is aid nothing, but I felt liek I was going to cry any minute lol stupid hormones! 
And then OH texted me asking what the fb status was all about :( xx

Lol- he just replied: Max is causing you to feel like that, he is teaching you a lesson for not eating any sugery food last night lol

lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I feel rubbish today as well, really dont want to be at work but there is loads of people off with holiday so have to be in. 

Plus got a text from OH saying he wants to quit his training seriously and he is sure he can find another job, he doesnt want to be away from us anymore. Although I would love him to be home more, this is his career and he wouldn't like it on Civvy street. Plus I'm due on Mat leave next friday and really dont need the stress of worrying about money right now! Not a good start to the day!

Then I drove to work and there had been a big accident so had to sit in traffic for an hour. grrrr not a good start!

Anyway rant over lol, think I just wasnt meant to wake up today!

Hope you feel better soon 3girlies and BW, and NP to your boss p*ss off you nosey so and so :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

Seems everyone is feeling crap at the moment claire, i cried this morning, because i was sick so much

Ah thats sweet of him Claire, and understandable but its obviously something he wanted to do, but when you have a family, all that changes, wow mat leave next week thats come round quick

Callie i would have cried, seriously some people dont think befor they open there big fat gobs

have some jaffa cakes callie, max wants some lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks girls, seems like we are all having a sh!t day so far.
We need cheering up, who's going to get the donuts in? lol

Wish I was leaving Claire lol.
What did he say when you said that? I can understand though, esp when baby comes along it will be hard to be away from him too :(

Lol I so would AM if I had some, all I got is crisps, carrot stick and houmous, but I will make sure I eat crap at lunch time :rofl:

I know, I told her to not talk about it otherwise I would cry lol

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

will these do callie? take your pick lol 


https://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz63/boricuacake/1aaaaa.jpg


----------



## pinkclaire

I've just eaten a kiwi fruit, 2 apples and some tinned pineapple to try to get rid of this cold! lol

Thanks BW and NP, he said everything has changed now and by being down there he's realised how much he loves me and doesnt want to be away 6 months of the year. I just dont want the last 8 months of hell to be for nothing if that makes sense? I've found it tough but I've got on a coped and feel like he should as well. He knows I was feeling rubbish and all his texts were about him not even a how are you feeling today which annoyed me! lol.

I feel like if anyone says anything bad to me at work today! NP, me and my MD had an argument because there was no toilet roll, I was like well didnt realise I was the janitor and I ended up crying over it! Stupid hormones!

I cant wait to leave girlies, this last few weeks has been tough, cant wait to put my feet up and chill a bit haha.


----------



## nervouspains

Mmmm you meany lol

Il have the bottom 3 lolol

Lol thats just like me PC

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Bw! Congrats on reaching the 3rd tri!! :happydance:

Claire that is really sweet bless him. I know it would be a money worry but would it be nice for him to be there all the time or are you used to him being away and having your own space? Isn't he very near to the end of his training too?

I am feeling in a very savoury mood today so far but i am sure it will change. Been drinking boiled water with honey and lemon in, it has done wonders for my throat.

Is anyone actually getting this swine flu jab?


----------



## pinkclaire

I dont think I am going to get the jab, I'm just going to become a hermit instead and stay inside! Im halfway there, once I am on mat leave there will be no leaving the house!

It would be nice to have him back home a lot, but I just cant see him getting a job for a while, he hasnt got any qualifications, he's been in the forces since he was a teenager! The forces is a huge part of who he is and I think if he leaves he will lose his identity completely. Hes still out because of injury, I dont think that is helping, I have asked him to wait until he at least gets back into training before making decision. I think hes bored at the moment as there isnt a lot for him to do. There is 4 stages of rehabilitation and he is in the third, so only one more to go and hes back! Hes got 11 weeks left once he's back in.


----------



## nervouspains

Wow sorry bw! Congrats on 3tri! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance:

Ams- Im not, they offered it to me yesterday and I told them I wont be having it 

Pc- I would tell him to finish then, at least then he has completeed it? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## AimeeM

So what happens after he has finished his training Claire? Will he be posted away or anything? I don't know much at all about the forces so excuse me if i sound daft!!

I still am unsure about this jab...


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats what I have said NP, but he is so miserable at the moment and I really dont know what I can do to cheer him up. I was thinking of going down there this weekend for the afternoon but he has to work all day so not much point really. Plus I feel terrible so should probably rest anyway.

Sorry BW, I forgot to say congratulations as well, nice to have some company over there lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

AimeeM said:


> So what happens after he has finished his training Claire? Will he be posted away or anything? I don't know much at all about the forces so excuse me if i sound daft!!
> 
> I still am unsure about this jab...

Thats ok, its a strange life if your not used to it! Well he will have a permanent base which I can move to as well and he will be allowed to live off base (at the moment he has to be in barracks). But the Marines are sent away a lot more often than any other service. Because of their high training they are highly valuable and he can be sent all over the world, plus any courses he is sent on will be away. In a 12 month period you would expect them to be away at least 6 months whereas in the army its 6 months every 2-3 years as a comparison.

I do hate him being away but I am used to it, hes been in the forces since I met him, we actually get on well whatever the situation (although when hes back I remember how annoying men are lol).

He said its more about him, he feels like he is missing out and wants to be the best dad he can. But surely him having a career is a better role model than a dad stuck in a dead end job? 

Sorry for going on girls, think its because I am ill as well its stressing me out more!


----------



## nervouspains

I know what you mean PC, it must be so hard for him, and of course he wants to be there with you every step of the way :(
Just tell him that only 11 weeks left and then you can be home for good and you wont have to worry as much about money and you can tell LO what he did :)

Ams- I didnt get it ebcause I dont think there has been enough testing on the jab.
Esp on pergnant wome. I keep thinking aobut that jab in the 60-80's? for morning sickness and the children were born deformed :( 

Everyone is loving my new top at work today- I got it on the weekend from new look, its gray with pink butterflys on and in silver it says 'Mummy to be' Awww :D
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww your top sounds lovely BW!

Your talking about Thalamide Babies. What happened them would not ever happen now due to advances in science, because of my chemistry degree I can appreciate why, but I can understand your worries. Although it does worry me that it hasnt been tested on pregnant women at all.


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks PC, thats me and my new top lolol

Yes, I remember watching a new compain for the children it affected on GMTV a little while ago.
Oooh a chemistry degree go Claire!
I feel the same, im just going to have to be extra hyginic and wrap up and top up my vit c and avoid seeing friends with colds xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

There was basically two forms, one which did the trick, the other which, well you know the concequenses, absolutely awful! 

Yeah Ive got a masters in chemistry, not that I've done anything with it! I was doing my PhD up until Feb, decided I hated it, applied for a job as an Intelligence officer in the RAF then found out I was preggers lol. So stuck in this crappy job I hate! Only 6 days to go (im not counting today!) and then when I return to work hopefully I can find something I like much better! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Whooooo i cant wait to leave mine either, no more manager pi$$ing me off lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Do you think you will move to be with him then? I bet it is a fun life but i would constantly worry about him all the time!

Callie your top sounds lovely, new look is somewhere i always 4 get does maternity!

I am really hungry now too. It is really bad as i keep wanting tuna.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Congrats on 27 weeks bw!!! 

I'm sorry all you ladiess feel like poo today hopefully yous will feel better soon. 

I'm so tired today. Hard to keep my eyes open. Am starving but don't feel hungry if you get what i mean? 

Am still in my pj's lol

Anyone doing anything tonight for guy fawkes night? We're going round to m and fil's for hot dogs and fireworks. 

Ooo those donughts look lovely..i'll have the green one 

Got a call this morning they shipped my pram today so should get it tomorrow or saturday. Cuz we live in the boon docks probably saturday lol 

It's Alex's birthday on Tuesday so saturday we're having a birthday party in a big ball pit place. He keeps asking if it's his birthday yet lol Going to costco to get one of those big cakes for him. It lasts us 2 weeks so safe to say i'll be having cake for breakfast, lunch and dinner lol 

Ughh have so much to do in the next 6 weeks. I can so see it far enough! Wish i could twitch my nose and it all be done lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah we will be able to live together on base (when we are married) so not to bad, at least when he isnt away, we're together if thast makes sense? At the moment its just permanently away.

Ams, I constantly crave tuna, its so bad! I could eat a tin everyday if I didnt stop myself!


----------



## twiggy56

My gawd you ladies can natter!! I was catchin up about 5 pages!! lol. 

Congrats BW on the big 3rd tri move today!!! Im very jealous...only 1 week and 6 days to go though! 

Urgh well il join in on the 'feeling rubbish' today...i did not sleep at all last night because of stoopid acid reflux!!! Hurt so bad and lying down just made it worse :cry:

Speaking of managers, dont you find that they are always the ones who do the least work and moan the most?! My old manager was a total trout...*shudder* i actually hated her lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning MS! I hate packing! I am not looking forward to doing it with a baby as well so I can only imagine what its like!

His birthday sounds lovely, sounds like he will have a great day! I cant wait to do things like that for my childs birthdays, (although Im not wishing the time away to much lol) your going to be knackered!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Lol pc well this is his 3rd birthday but he didn't bother as much with the other 2 cuz he was still young but he's looking forward to it this year. Last christmas he made us open his presents wasn't really interested but this year hopefully it will bbe different. 

He was with my gran yesterday walking along the road and a lady was coming up behind him and he turned around and said " don't creep up on me like that" and the lady said "i wouldn't creep up on you darling" and Alex goes "well you did creep up on me and it isn't very nice don't do that again" and walked off. My gran said she was mortified lol i couldn't stop laughing cuz he does all the facial expressions that goes with it lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha, my lil sister is 3 and 4 months. She comes out with the funniest things! Everytime I see her she makes me laugh, in fact thats one of things she says, she goes you do make me laugh Claire. Sounds so adult its funny! Christmas last year was the best ever with her as she really appreciated opening all the presents for the first time and 'got' what was going on, this year will be even better!

PS morning Twiggy! xx


----------



## randomxx

BW- woohooo on joining 3rd tri

NP- just ignore your manager they like being nippy sweeties think it comes with the job description

MS- is he going to Funworld for his bday? MY OH loves that place lol only bcz he gets to have a shot on everything lol! I hope he has a great day! Kids say the funniest thing i bet the woman found it hilarious! 

and im joining you on the feeling rubbish its not good at all!

aww yeah morning twiggy and everyone xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..that's too cute pc. Yea am hoping he'll understand this year more.

Yea random going to the one in greenock. i've never been but alex has with my gran and he loved it. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls :D

Lol MS- he sounds so funny. well you did creep up behind me' :rofl:
I should be getting my costco card soon yay! So I will stock up on loads of crap over xmas lol and then when little man's here it will help save on nappies :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol he is comical..

Costco is brilliant. Cuz i used to live in america i miss loads of the american stuff but i can get most of it in there. They do nappies but in the one here they don't start till size 4 but they do do boxes of wipes for £5 which is brilliant. I'm gonna get alot of Alex's christmas pressies in there. Cuz alot of it is vat free you save a fortune. xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- me and all my mates and their kids went and it was such a laugh as all the adults are allowed on the things aswell its great x


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol could imagine me on there lol his dad will go on with him. Do they sell food there?
xx


----------



## twiggy56

oooh im dangerous in costco....especially in the sweetie bit! Theres just tub fulls of those 1p sweets and its soooo tempting to get all the ones u love. I swear im a big kid at heart!


----------



## nervouspains

I have had quite a bit of crampy pully pain for the last half hr or so :( xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ooo i know twiggy!!! I love the penny sweets and the sherbet straws. My grans going to visit my mum in america for christmas so am gonna buy boxes of bountys and mars bars for her and i'll just need to steal some i think cuz my gran couldn't possibly take the boxes with her lol  xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Maybe growing pain or have you twisted yourself np? xx


----------



## nervouspains

Probably growing pains, I keep twisting in my chair, I know I should stop it :(
Naughty me. I just felt him move just now, so he seems ok :) xx


----------



## randomxx

MS- yeah they do food but from what i remember it was a bit dear is there not a mcdonalds or something near by you could get them instead i really cant think what the food was like but its nothing special x


----------



## hayley x

Afternoon ladies, hope everyones ok :)

Anyone off to see any fireworks tonight? I'm gunna drive round in the car cause I'm worried about the baby and the loud bangs :blush:

Hope baby's ok callie :hugs:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

ladies just to let you know claire is away to hospital she had a bit of a leak today after her bath this morning and didn't think much about it but after we spoke she decided she would phone the midwife to be on the safe side! She had to go to the hospital as after she went to the toilet there was more water and a little blood! Shes on her way to the hospital now and i will keep u upto date as much as i can! xxx please be thinking of her and wishing her and jimmy well! xx


----------



## hayley x

oh no :( thinking of them both. Could just be a bit of fluid coming out after her bath, I hope so. please keep us updated :hugs: xxx


----------



## randomxx

i will keep you all as upto date as i am! my phones not leaving my side today! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah no hope they are both ok xx


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Hayley hun :)

Aww! im staying in tonight- with the OH & dog lol xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh gosh just saw this, I hope they are both ok, yes deffo keep us updated random :hugs:
xxx


----------



## randomxx

claire's at the hospital just now sitting waiting with all the other ppl going for scans and stuff! shes now worried about spreading her cold germs to them! her mums on her way down to join her! her OH is out training so she cant get a hold of him! when i know more i'll let you all know! xx


----------



## randomxx

claires just text jimmys woke up now and is giving her a right bashing they had the heart monitor on and he's okay! shes just waiting on her notes to get checked before they can check her down below as they dont want to upset her placenta but the bleedings stopped and she'd been told if it was her waters leaking they replenish quite quickly so shes much more relaxed now! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad everything is ok xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks for letting us know random xx


----------



## blackrose

Hope she's ok ..


----------



## nervouspains

BW, what is CD?
Controlled dieting? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no i hope everything is ok with Claire xx


----------



## randomxx

claire text again saying her mums not allowed in to see her as she has the kids with her and they aren't claires so shes still sitting herself stupid bloody hospitals lol


----------



## blackrose

randomxx said:


> claire text again saying her mums not allowed in to see her as she has the kids with her and they aren't claires so shes still sitting herself stupid bloody hospitals lol

Thats horrible , poor thing


----------



## AimeeM

They told me that with a low placenta you can expect bleeding to start from around 27 weeks although it may not. Due to the weight of the baby and placenta on the cervix. So maybe it is that. I hope they scan her i think they will but gosh isn't waiting horrible. Let her know we thinking of her xx


----------



## twiggy56

oh my goodness, iv just come on- i hope claire and bubs are ok bless her! And all on her own too...keeping fingers crossed its all fine, think if u lose water or even a bit of the mucus plug it replenishes really quite quickly so even if its that she should be alright...what a horrible fright. Send her hugs please random!!!

Oh and Hayley, happy double digit day! yay :hugs: xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oh gosh hope claire's ok. Please keep us updated random 

yea there's a macdonalds near by but we'll be pushed for time so wanted to get them something in there. Don't think they'll let me bring anything in tho? 

YAYY double digits Hayley!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

callie- CD is the cambridge diet


----------



## AimeeM

Sorry Hayley i didn't see! Congratulations on double digits :yipee:


----------



## nervouspains

Oh :blush: lol

Whooo Hayley! 

Still thinking about PC :hugs:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

hayley- :happydance::happydance::happydance: on double digits

BW- :happydance::happydance: on joining 3rd tri

MS- could you not get them a take-away kids meal for the boat/car journey home! i cant really remember the prices of the meals and stuff in funworld

right update on claire! her and jimmy are fine they dont think her waters have broken or anything and shes stopped leaking anyway, so shes allowed home and if it happens again shes to go back up! i told her you were all thinking of her xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks for updating random.
Glad all is well xxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Relieved to hear claire and jimmy are safe! Thanks for the update random...

what a shame though, its horrible having any type of scare like that! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for all your thoughts girls, so glad everything is ok! They think it was to do with my placenta but I had stopped leaking by the time the doctor saw me and she couldn't see signs of my waters breaking so told me not to worry and come back again! Jimmys heart beat was fine which is the main thing! Gosh I was scared and they were very mean not letting my mum in, the women was very snotty to my mum and was like is there noone else who can be with her. Obviously not seeing as it took my mum 2 and a bit hours to get there! Silly cow! Lol. 

It's been one of those days when I shouldn't have got out of bed lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Really glad everything is ok chick :D I hate snotty authority figures! And your poor mum, 2 1/2 hours to be tuned away GRRR! xx


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: Claire, I'm glad Jimmy is ok, best to always get checked out aye :hugs:

Thanks girls, I cant believe how fast the time is going, its only 14 days til my growth scan :dance: 

xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Hayley, oooh 99 days! You'll be in 3rd tri with me soon! Love your new piccies of Alex he looks gorgeous xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

No can't do that random cuz all my family come from glasgow so will be going opposite ways. I'll figure something out.

That's good everything is ok pc..just take it easy. Not long till you finish work then you can relax xx


----------



## blackrose

pinkclaire said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts girls, so glad everything is ok! They think it was to do with my placenta but I had stopped leaking by the time the doctor saw me and she couldn't see signs of my waters breaking so told me not to worry and come back again! Jimmys heart beat was fine which is the main thing! Gosh I was scared and they were very mean not letting my mum in, the women was very snotty to my mum and was like is there noone else who can be with her. Obviously not seeing as it took my mum 2 and a bit hours to get there! Silly cow! Lol.
> 
> It's been one of those days when I shouldn't have got out of bed lol x

Glad all is well :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks blackrose xx


----------



## hayley x

Just a question for everyone, what date do you think you'll have bubs, then see if we're right :) xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I have a feeling its the 29th of January for some reason!


----------



## Beautywithin

2nd of feb. but think thats wishfull thinking x


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all!

I had a dream that i had mine on the 8th but i don't know which month but 8th of March would make me 15 days over so i am guessing maybe 8th of Feb.

Hop your all ok. I have been having awful nightmares.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

Hopefully i'll bubs week of January 19th..probably wishful thinking too lol

Happy 27 weeks to me and 3 girlies!!!!!! Hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

Glad your ok PC :hugs:

I think the same as PC I have a feeling 29th jan, but i dont know if im just feeling that because thats my last working day lol.

Hmmm im going to say 22nd feb xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Happy 27 weeks MS & 3Girlies :D :D

Aimee- Hope your dreams arent too mean :(
I hate having nightmare dreams, usually because of the people in them lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

poor 3girls hope she feels better soon, i still feel shit, new docs would be waste of time!! 

yay to 27weeks MS xx

callie what you got for lunch today lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yey! Happy 27 weeks and 3rd trimester to you both :D

No i had a horrible dream last night that i lost Kayden. It was so awful. I didn't even loose him in a place i lost him outside so i had no idea where to begin to look :( It felt so real it was horrid.

I hope Heidi feels better soon too she seems to have been poorly for absolutely ages.


----------



## nervouspains

Bw- well, today lol, I have with me:

3 satsumas (boring)
a packet of crisps
a packet of choclate caramel digestive mmmm haha lol
a tin of cream of tom soup
a vegtable lasgane
a pepsi max

and anything else I deceide to buy while on lunch lol :rofl:

This morning on my fb- my cuz commented on my pic- Looking good fatty :cry: lol as if I wasnt feeling down already, I was looking at my fat face in the mirror last night and was wishing that I could stop eating now :( !

-She says with a truck load of food in her bag!

Ams- God :( sorry what a horrible dream :(
Those type are the worst :( :hugs:

I used to dream OH was cheating on me, and I would actualyl hit him in my sleep! lol and wake up with tears in my eyes :( awww lol

I know, poor 3girlies, not only has she not been very well throught her pregnancy, but not she on top of that she has a horrible cold/ swine flu too :( :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow how many sad icons did I use there? lol

heres some to equel it out 
:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :yipee: :happydance:

lol- loser... lol xxx


----------



## AimeeM

LOL yeah there were quite a few sad ones!! Here is one for random we ant seen for a while :flasher:

Oh i hate those cheat dreams you can't help but wake up very mad can you!

I have had a right thing for Heinz tomato soup. The other day i was so craving it and i knew we had a can of it so i got my bowl and pan and spoon ready and went to the cupboard and it had gone. I was not impressed at all. So i had chicken soup instead and it was not the same.


----------



## randomxx

oh aimee-:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher: i forgot about my wee flasher lol 

anyways im only on quickly ladies off out for the day with my mum and aunt for the day going to look at baby stuff, have lunch and go play bingo so wish me luck! 

hope 3girlies gets better soon

oh yeah and i think im going to go either between the 28th of feb upto my due date but i wont go late i dont think xx


----------



## nervouspains

LOL that was a good one.

I know, they seem so real, and even though its only dream, I still find myself being nasty lol

Lol mmm thats what I have got with me- I will share some virtually lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

random- hahahahahah :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

hello, i can actually sit up today (although it hurts) i still feel rubbish. & i just found out that im not immune from getting swine flu again as it mutates so quickly, theres no way im going through this again, if they offer me the jab then im going to have it. I didnt sleep at all last night, everytime i layed down it made me sick. I just nibbled a bit of kit kat, its the first thing ive eaten since sunday.

is everyone ok?


----------



## rachyh1990

hey everyone, o no 3 girlies, i hope you get better soon :) i reckon my LO will arrive Jan 29th, its a date ive had in my mind for ages and dreamt of so hopefully :D i cant wait till see arrives!! only 9 days till my 4d scan :D xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Glad you feel a little better chick. Surely if it mutates so quick then there is no point in getting the jab as it wouldn't protect from a mutated version?

I have a weird headache today it keep stabbing me every now and again. I think we will try for our next baby in sep/oct/nov so i can try and be pregnant in summer i much preferred that!


----------



## AimeeM

rachyh1990 said:


> hey everyone, o no 3 girlies, i hope you get better soon :) i reckon my LO will arrive Jan 29th, its a date ive had in my mind for ages and dreamt of so hopefully :D i cant wait till see arrives!! only 9 days till my 4d scan :D xxx

You just reminded me i have mine on Sunday :D


----------



## nervouspains

Whoooo cant wait for piccys Ams!

3girlies- glad you are starting to feel better :hugs:
Do you have any idea how or who you caught it from? Are the girls still at DH's sisters?
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

they are at home today, thank god, i missed them so much. I havent got a clue who i caught it from. :shrug:


----------



## 3 girlies

my bump has shrunk, its loads smaller now, must be the lack of chocolate cake this week :)


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I wish I could stop eating crap- im half way through my choclate caramel biccys! :blush: lol xx


----------



## nervouspains

I can feel my a*s literally expanding in my seat...


----------



## Beautywithin

My ass sticks out just as much as my bump now, i hate it keep having dreams i get so big i cant walk! x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol oh bw- God I ahve no idea how im going to loose weight for my wedding!
Oh now I remember what I was going to do yesterday- look at the CDiet! xx


----------



## AimeeM

I don't feel like i am eating enough really. MW didn't weigh me this time and i own no scales.
I think i will weigh myself next time i see one of those ones in town. Don't know how much i weighed before though. I go by how i look as i think it is more accurate!

For dinner i am having chicken sticks with ravioli with loads of grated cheese on top. Not healthy in the slightest but what baby wants he shall get lol if it is him that wants it ;)


----------



## Beautywithin

i use that excuse everytime aimee lol

Callie i'll tell you, it consist of living off 3 milkshake type drinks for 4 weeks, in that time you can lose a stone/2stone, then you add a meal week, then for one week you have a bit of chicken and lettuce. then go another 4 weeks on the shakes, you do this untill your bmi is down to a healthy range, then you start going up the plans, and slowly come off the shakes, is fecking hard, and means no social life, but i lost the weight in 4 months, would have taken forever on any other diet x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol me too- But Max wants it... lol

God I dont know if I could live on just shakes.
I was even thinking I might just limit myself to 4-500 cals a day and get some ww meals in :shrug: then have what I want, in consideration lol on weekends.
I have got a 3 day diet plan- you can lose up to 10 pounds on it, its all about chemical emzynes broken down, my nan done it and lost 8 1/2 pounds in 3 days, you could lose up to 40 pounds in one month, as long as you didnt go oveboard on the 4 off days xx


----------



## AimeeM

I really don't think i could diet properly but if i did really want to try it would have to be the Atkins diet. Meat and cheese, my two favourites!


----------



## Beautywithin

that is one diet i havent tried based on the side effects lol x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol I dont like meat that much so iv never tried it, I have bought 3 books though when I was ttc called the protien only diet- its meant to boost your fertility too, but I fell the month I bought them so never used them lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know it is meant to have bad side effects... I am one of those people who goes really funny and light headed though if i don't eat.

The heartburn is creeping up after that dinner :(


----------



## nervouspains

Yesterday I felt SO sick, I had 2 glasses of pineapple in the evening, and then pizza for dinner, and when I went to bed, I had the worst sick sensation in my throat and chest, I wanted to make myself sick! It was horrid!
Even water didnt rinse it down x


----------



## Beautywithin

i cant drink any fizzy drinks without getting heartburn, even when i have eaten well and drink just water all day i will get it

ok ladies personal question

hows your and OH's sex life???!! Seriously im gagging, but for some reason it friggin hurts everytime we try.. i feel like a nun or something

x


----------



## twiggy56

Congrats MS and 3g's on 27 weeks and graduation day to 3rd tri!! Verrry jealous, only 1 week and 5 days to go though!

Im guessing little lady will make an appearance as late as she can, so seeing as shes due the 17th- im betting around the 21st!!!

Glad you're feeling slightly better 3g's! :hugs: Hope it just tails off now...

Right, thats it, im WELL having Heinz tomato soup for my lunch!!! lol. Had a bad day yesterday as we found out the house we went for was given to another couple :cry: I cried for like an hour, poor OH had to try cuddle me to get me to stop...now iv got puffy eyes today! Argh!


----------



## nervouspains

Well, Im still at the stage where one min I want it- lots 
Then the next I dont mind going a day or 2 without lol.
It hasnt changed that much, but I cant be as adventurous as id like to be now I have baby to think about, plus I am feeling SO unconfident in my body that im not really enjoying it as much as I used to, if im honest... :( xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Bloody Annoying, not sure why it hurts, think its all in my head, it dont help that i feel extra weight is pushing down on me lady bits!! xx

was gunna go to a fireworks display tonight, dunno if im up to it now P & B may just have to go, dont want to let her down, x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Sex??? What's that? lol last time we did the dirty deed was May when Kellan was concieved lol i like the thought of it but don't actually like doing it. Weird i know lol xx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww laura :hugs: sorry about the house.

BW- funny that, they told us not to do it because of the low placenta but it has been getting harder to with hold so we just sneaked off for a quickie :blush: I feel a bit bad though cos i kept telling him to be careful as normally before we got told not to i got cervical pains after sex.


----------



## pinkclaire

Afternoon everyone!

Congrats on 27 weeks 3girlies and MS!

I cant remember anything else I read, something about heartburn, yep got that its very annoying, something about nightmares, every night you dont even want to know they are so strange! Sex, well OH is away which poses a problem, but lately I have wanted it a lot when he is back! So glad they havent put me on a sex ban Aimee, I can imagine it just makes you want it more! I do get pains afterwards though, think its BH. 

Oh BH, been getting a lot of those lately as well!

Positive note, my skin is eventually somewhat normal! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Claire, i think she just said we shouldn't have sex cos she felt like it. I understand the risks but the placenta is just very close to the cervix not actually on it so i think a very gentle go now and again shouldn't be too much of a problem (touchwood).


----------



## pinkclaire

I thought they were going to tell me that yesterday but they didnt. She did ask if sex had brought it on, obviously not. I was so embarrassed I had to have an examination and my wotsit was not in best order! Hes away so havent bothered :blush: She asked if a man could come and help to start with! Luckily he wasnt available! God I was dying! 

She did say though its normal to bleed a bit after sex if you have a low placenta but didnt ban me from it? :wacko:

Mind you the care and advice you received sounds a lot better than what I got! 

There was a women in their giving birth, OMG the noises, that was my rude awaking! and the lady next to me was having her waters broken, yuck, didnt sound nice! I really hope that doesnt happen to me!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh tell me about it, when i was in labour with Kayden there was a woman across the corridor absolutely screaming her head off. My mum said 'gosh Aimee don't listen to that'. Hmmm yeah you couldn't miss it!
They had to pop my waters with this fish hook thing oh dear so undignified having two women fishing around in there. The waters had already gone though which i knew but they wouldn't have it, so i got all my insides shredded for nothing. That's why i don't care if i crap during labour, it seriously is the least of my worries LOL!


----------



## twiggy56

hmm sex-wise? Well its about once a week or so but i just dont feel sexy AT ALL so its not that enjoyable tbh...poor OH though, i feel bad as he loves my preggo body! and yeah i do worry about bubs when we do it...thinking she can open her eyes and stuff now..she never kicks during or after tho which also scares me a little!

hope its not coz shes traumatized!! :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

haha both twiggy and Aimee!

All I could hear was this screaming and the midwife going oh i cant do it with the hook :blush: I really didnt want to listen! I hope I dont have to go back to there until I'm screaming lol.


----------



## nervouspains

:rofl: twiggy- hope shes not tramatized lol.
x


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> Oh tell me about it, when i was in labour with Kayden there was a woman across the corridor absolutely screaming her head off. My mum said 'gosh Aimee don't listen to that'. Hmmm yeah you couldn't miss it!
> They had to pop my waters with this fish hook thing oh dear so undignified having two women fishing around in there. The waters had already gone though which i knew but they wouldn't have it, so i got all my insides shredded for nothing. That's why i don't care if i crap during labour, it seriously is the least of my worries LOL!

They had to pop my waters with that fish hook looking thing, what annoyed me is.. Paris's head was right there, so soon as they did that i could push. makes me wonder how long her head had been there, i could have pushed a lot bloody sooner, plus the woman said it was very lucky, that fish hook thing didnt go thru her head, seeing as it was right there! im sure some of them have no idea what there doing


----------



## pinkclaire

I am so niave, I dont know about any of this! I liked it more when I didnt know what could happen!


----------



## nervouspains

Im off now ladies, hope you all have fab weekends, il be back Tuesday.

Aimee- make sure to post the piccys on FB so I can have a look! lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww claire! I know...

BW- they cut Kayden's head with that fish hook then they had to put a clamp on his head to monitor his HB. the reason we were struggling was cos he was big and had a big head like his dad LOL xx


----------



## AimeeM

OH YEAH SCAN :D I keep forgetting! I will do chick, see you on here later xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Is your scan this weekend Aimee? xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Why have I only just come across this thread after almost 5 months on bnb? :/

Can i be added pleeease? Im an 18th lovebug! :D

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can never keep up with this thread :dohh: I try but you all type too much :lol: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah Claire it is on Sunday at 12.20! 

Hey Vinnypeanut Welcome to the club. We are a very chatty bunch!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okay, hope you don't mind me trying to keep up with this again :blush:

I think my bubs will come as late as he possibly can, I have a horrible feeling I will be induced. 

I also get mega heartburn, my doc has given me ranitidine tablets to take along with gaviscon to try and sort it out. 

I'm trying to forget what I was just reading about fish hooks :shock: Scared!

Are you having a 4D scan Aimee? xx


----------



## AimeeM

LOL it's not that bad, well you forget quick!

Yes i am having the 4d scan on Sunday :D I wanted it later but DH can not wait! I wasn't going to argue though. We had a preview at 19 weeks and saw loads then so i think we should be ok at 25 weeks.

I was just going to say are you having a boy when i saw you have heartburn. I had it terrible with my first son and have it fairly bad this time too. Luckily i love the taste of Gaviscon!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't mind the Aniseed one. I hate how thick and gloopy that is though, it makes me heave. 

Oooh that's so exciting, and bless your OH for being excited too! I have my 4D scan on Weds but my OH finds them freaky, so is only coming with me out of a sense of duty, I wish he was excited about it xx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless him, i think he will feel different when he sees your little man on there! Where are you going for it?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Somewhere in Chester, I think it's called First Glimpse. They only have 2 clinics I think. I hope he does enjoy it once we get there xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I just read about 6 pages back, made a mental list of things to comment on and now ive bleeding forgotten it all!! :wacko:
Except ohhhh the heartburn....i think if the hair theory was true i definately think I was carrying a baby gorilla!!

Ive got my 4d scan next wednesday aswell. Its an evening clinic though and my appointment isnt until 8:45pm and have to travel an hour and a half to the clinic so I wont be updating until thursday xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ours is in Leeds and i got an early one so i didn't have to wait all day!

I had the worst heartburn with Kayden but he came out near enough bald!


----------



## hayley x

oooh yay a couple of 4d's coming up :) cant wait to see piccys :) mines not till over 2 weeks, defo worth the wait though.

I had heartburn lots with Alex and he had his fair share of hair and I'm getting it this time so I'm guessing she'll have hair too :) We'll see at the 4d scan :happydance:

Welcome vinnypeanut, better late than never :haha: Hope your ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dance: 26 weeks :dance: xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Wahoo for ur 26 weeks! If ive worked it out right your due on my birthday....but then ive had the worse case of baby brain over the past couple of days so im probably wrong!!


Can you see hair at the 4d scans? :O
xx


----------



## hayley x

I'm due on 12th Feb... is that your birthday? If so you're right :haha:

Yeh we saw Alex's, have a look when you have yours, its like all bobbly on their head - hard to explain, I'll look for a pic of Alex's scan where you can see xxx


----------



## hayley x

Can you see?? xxx


----------



## randomxx

woohoo on 26 weeks hayley

hello vinnypeanut and katy yes we chat alot lol i forget half the convo's we have lol

heartburn i hate it bcz i cant stand rennies or gaviscon and milk is making me sick lol thank god for tums

okay so a low-down of my day got my taxi to go meet my mum and aunt and some stupid man behind us wasn't paying attention and hit the back of us for some reason i didn't have my seat belt on like i normally do or it would have hurt my bump! however not felt my little man at all since then and cant find him on the doppler but im trying not to panic as he goes quiet through the day sometimes!

oh and i won £50 at bingo my aunt and mum both won £10 each lol so it paid for our day out!


----------



## twiggy56

:wave: Hi vinny and katy! Welcome to the biggest bunch of motor-mouths you'l meet on BnB!! and a fab lot we are too!!

Yay Hayley on 26 weeks!! :happydance: next friday is the big moving day for you!! Il be moving 5 days after you, cant bloody wait! Btw hun alex's 4D pic is absolutely adorable i actually aww'd outloud coz of his little yawn!!!!

Aimee il be keeping an eye out for your 4D piccies on FB!!! Soo excited to see your little Nathan! Iv got mine next weekend and im already ridiculously excited...and now im well guna be looking out for hair!!! 

Random im sure little monkey is just hiding, have you tried eating some choccy or drinking some orange juice to get him moving a bit? Im sure he's just having a lil chill out sesh in there!! But woop for the £50 at bingo!!! I never win anything! lol


----------



## vinnypeanut

Dammit i was a day out! My birthdays on the 13th!! At least it wasnt a week or something haha!!

And yeah i can see it. And can really tell its his hair....suppose cuz of the fluid it looks like wet hair does! Sooo cute!!!
And I am AMAZED at how much alike he is to the scan picture!!

Random i hope ur okay after that crash...what an idiot behind you!! Im sure LO is fine just having a sleep!! I bet he doesnt even know anything happened.
xx


----------



## randomxx

thanks ladies it wasn't a bad crash or anything just a bit of a ding but i got such a fright! yip ive tried the chololate and even a mc'ds to wake him but no sign yet going to leave it until morning and if im still unsuworried ill phone the midwife!

3girlies- glad your feeling a bit better hopefully thats you on the road to a quick recovery

hayley- alex's pic is lovely


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi katy and vinniepeanut :hi: 

Can't wait to see the piccies Aimee, congratulations on 26 weeks Hayley :flasher:

hope you all have a good weekend and don't worry Random everything will be fine xx


----------



## blackrose

AAAAAgh stressful evening . Just been in to emergency... I'm a worry wart , I'm dehydrated and baby wasn't impressed . Was taken to the delivery ward (V SCARY hearing all the yelling and how busy it was ) hospital were fantastic and baby looks fine , but I'm on bed rest for two days as I was spotting slightly and in pain .


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad u and LO are ok blackrose. Wow what a week for love bugs! Anyone doing anything fun today? Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh bless you all, it's all going on isn't it!

Hayley happy 26 weeks!!

Random, have you heard him yet? I am sure he will be fine like they say people are in major disasters and their babies are fine they are so padded in their little bubble!

BR, how come you go so de-hydrated? Glad bubba is fine and make sure you rest loads xx

I woke up at 1 this morning and couldn't friggin breathe cos of my throat and it scared me so now i think i am going to get the swine flu jab asap.

Heidi hope your feeling better, your doing good i think i'd have given up by now! xx

4D scan pics and video will be on FB when i get back on Sunday providing he is ok and co-operating and all goes well. Every scan we have had so far his hands have been up by his face...


----------



## pinkclaire

Can't wait to see them Aimee, jimmy was the same when I went to mine, although my child was never going to be cooperative lol x


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a bad day yesterday, i hurt all over & by the evening i broke down, once i started crying i couldnt stop. :( I slept for a few hours last night & today i have managed a cup of tea :)

i weighed myself & ive lost over a stone!

i didnt expect it to last this long, i still cant walk up the stairs because my legs hurt so much.

my sister is taking my girls to watch the fireworks tonight, Reese is so excited.


----------



## AimeeM

I was thinking last night when i woke up about when i had the flu a couple of years ago and it is funny you say that cos i lost a stone too. I remember looking on the scales and being amazed and thinking at least i got one good thing from it lol!
I think i am getting the jab now though after hearing how bad a time you have had, i really didn't think it would have been that bad. But once you feel back to normal you will feel so thankful and amazing xx

LOL Claire, i think Nathan is probably thinking oh no not again leave me alone with these machines! I hope we get a good view. I can't help being nervous though but not sure why.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah 3girlies you poor thing! Sounds like you have a good family helping you. Get some rest today and hope you feel better soon xc


----------



## pinkclaire

AimeeM said:


> LOL Claire, i think Nathan is probably thinking oh no not again leave me alone with these machines! I hope we get a good view. I can't help being nervous though but not sure why.

I always get nervous about scans! I think it's just natural your mind starts running away with you! I also felt like we has bankrupt ourselves to do it, it better be worth it lol. But it was and I got a couple of good ones although jimmy did not like it. They must know about it. I've had 5 scans now with one more to go! Xx


----------



## AimeeM

Is the other one for the low placenta? I have that at 33+5 xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah they told me 36 weeks but I haven't had the date through yet.


----------



## AimeeM

You want to ask them about that, give them a ring cos my consultant and midwife said it needs to be done between 32-34 weeks in case you go into labour early.


----------



## pinkclaire

I told my midwife and she didn't say anything about it? See I told my care is rubbish compared to you! X


----------



## AimeeM

Unless they just do it different in different areas. You see i think Our health care up here in hudds is crap yet if you are in Leeds it is fantastic and it's only a 10 min drive away!


----------



## blackrose

AimeeM said:


> BR, how come you go so de-hydrated? Glad bubba is fine and make sure you rest loads xx
> 
> I woke up at 1 this morning and couldn't friggin breathe cos of my throat and it scared me so now i think i am going to get the swine flu jab asap.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Pure siliness Aimee , I was running around the last two days getting ready for OH's dad to visit and didn't look after myself , I feel so silly :shrug: . I hope your feeling better this morning yourself , I tink I am going to get the jab myself


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless you. I think we forget that we have a little person in there that need us more than most people on the outside world!

I am feeling a little better today. Still bunged up and sore though xx


----------



## blackrose

Plenty of rest for you today ! Its funny its easy to forget to be sensible sometimes


----------



## randomxx

hey ladies

well just as i went to bed last night to try the doppler again he woke up started moving about lol think he just wanted to give me a wee scare!

3girlies-glad your sis is taking the girls for a wee while you make sure you sleep when they are away!

im defo going to get the swine flu jab after hearing how bad you've been xx


----------



## AimeeM

Glad he is ok in there Random! Yeah i decided on getting the jab too. It does not sound nice at all... watch it now i have decided to get the jab, i will catch it before i get it i bet!


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon ladies!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

afternoon hun u ok today?


----------



## 3 girlies

the winter strain is the stronger one, i heard on my local news that theres a huge increase in the last week of new cases. Pretty scary stuff really.

it has made me realise how weak we all are really, i never usually get colds etc so i thought if i got it then it wouldnt affect me that much, how wrong was i! 

I am trying to eat but as its been nearly a week its really hard, i can only manage a mouthful then i get a tummy ache.

ive been wearing maternity pads as where i hurt so much i couldnt tell when i needed a wee so i kept panicking that i would wee myself :blush: i havent though thank god!!


----------



## randomxx

hi everyone thats me in work so i can chat today lol


god 3g that doesn't sound good at all how are you coping with Paul being ill and the girls aswell?? i dont know how you do it!


----------



## Beautywithin

AimeeM said:


> afternoon hun u ok today?

Still not feeling great!! waiting for my blood test results hopefully will get them back monday, im sure im anemic.. feel so run down.. hope you are well x


----------



## vinnypeanut

BW im anaemic too! Its a nightmare trying to get diagnosed. I knew somemthing wasnt right from the start and kept telling my midwife and she just kept saying it was "normal signs of pregnancy"!!! 
I had to go to the hospital myself and insist it wasnt normal!! 
Hope your care is a bit better than mines been! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww no everyone's poorly. 

Hope you find out what's wrong soon beautywithin :hugs:

3girlies- I hope you feel better soon too, god this swine flu sounds scary.

Random- Glad your LO is okay, stupid idiot crashing into you :growlmad:

Hayley- that's really cool that you can see hair on Alex's scan pic, I didn't think they could pic hair up. 

Vinnypeanut- You have the same birthday as my little sister :) Also, can't believe you have to travel an hour and a half for your scan! 

Blergh, I've been sick 3 times today, spent about an hour throwing up in total, so pretty much an average day so far. I need to go out and buy OH dinner but it's freezing so I don't want to! :lol: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh hayley, i did wonder how you could tell Adam had hair on my scan pic! Paris was near enough bald when she came out, and didnt start to get proper hair till she was 1 and a half x


----------



## AimeeM

You know what, my midwife still hasn't got the blood results from 12 weeks back and i was anaemic in my last pg. She din't even seem bothered by it i got my next ones in a few weeks i hope they don't go AWOL too.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's ridiculous! 

I had to ask about my bloods because they just never mentioned it. Not looking forward to having more taken in a few weeks xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I had to ask about mine as well, apparently they didn't test me for a couple, cant remember what they were, but when I asked it was because the midwife hadnt filled out the form properly! Duh! I did have the aids one done though, because I met my OH when I was posted here he always goes on about girls where I live have aids, I find it very funny to say not me! Yes we are both very immature for our ages lol.


I'm having my bloods taken on Tuesday! EKK!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think it'll only be one little tube thingy will it? Or maybe 2? My notes say Full Blood Count and Rhesus factor. Hope it's just one! Also, how can my blood group have changed since my booking in bloods?! xx


----------



## hayley x

eeeerrrhh bloods :( I have bloods every 2-4 weeks cause I'm anaemic. Anyone had a GD test yet? I'm not looking forward to mine dont fancy the sugar drink.

If theres 2 names it will be 2 tubes but still only one needle. I always have FBC and Ferritin (sp) which is 1 needle then she fills 2 different coloured files if that makes sense?

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah I know what you mean :)

Does everyone have a GD test? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Had a busy day today am absolutely knackered. Party was good Alex had a blast. Can't believe he's 3 on Tuesday. It has def flown by!

Am glad you're feeling better 3g's it's lasted so long!

I didn't have a GD test with Alex and midwife hasn't mentioned it with this one so think it's different depending on where you live or if you show symptoms?

I have my 28 week appt next week. Can't believe i've made it!! Then appts are every 4 weeks after that so getting closer!!

Have my other consultant appt on the 4th so hoping to get my appt then

Hope everyone has a good night's sleep tonight  xx


----------



## teal

My midwife hasn't mentioned a GD test either. 

Mummysuzie - I love the name you've chosen for your little boy :flower: xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Teal  xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello MS, glad the party went well, bet your shattered arn't you! 

I haven't been offered a GD test xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i slept so much better last night night, felt ok until i got up & then realised that i havent fully recovered but its a really great start :)

how can i get my energy back quick, like what foods etc coz i feel so weak?


i have my blood tests on friday & they will send off my urine sample to check it properly, they said they like to give a growth scan too after having flu so will that be 36 weeks??

thanks for everyones get well soon wishes this week, means so much :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad your feeling better! I would recommend carbs galore, pasta, potato that kind of thing, also bananas are good for energy, personally I would just go for a iced bin or something :haha: 

I'm not sure about growth scan, my friend went for one at 30 weeks when they were worried she was measuring small, no idea about after flu though xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think they can do a growth scan at any stage so i think they'll probaby just do it as soon as you're well again. 

I'm not sure about foods to build you up again, I know if you go to the chemists there are shakes and other drinks you can get to help get all your mineral levels back up. I agree with just eating lots of carbs. Just eat whatever you fancy really. :hugs: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon everyone :)

Well have been for the 4d scan but Nathan was in a bad position and was moving so much that they couldn't do it properly so i have to re book it for a couple of weeks time.
They said because my placenta is so low and anterior that Nathan is squashed right up at the top and laid across ways so it is a very awkward angle to get 4d at. Plus he had 1 arm over his face the whole time!
We got to see his lips and we saw a yawn and a smile and him stick his tongue out. But it was only for 2 minutes then he turned away.
In normal 2d we saw a lot, he is certainly a boy, there is absolutely no doubt in the slightest about that! We also saw his feet and hands etc a lot more formed than the last time we saw him. We didn't get any pictures either :(

Wayne was well pissed off that we didn't get to see him in 4d properly, he was really upset but he is so impatient! It is a bit annoying cos we could have just waited and had it done at the place in Barnsley which was a much better deal who only do it after 27 weeks. 

So! Countdown to the 4d scan begins! They are ringing me tomos to book it again.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats a shame Aimee, but good you get to go again, look at it like that! lol.We'll all just have to be a bit more patient to see the piccies then! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That is a real pain. Hope you get to rebook for a date not too far away xx


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks :D I know it is a right pain! But as i said to Wayne, for what we got to see today which is free as we get to go again at no extra cost, we would have paid around £85 to have it private as we saw his bits clear as day about 5 times, we saw all his limbs much more developed than last time. We got to see a couple of mins in 4d and she had a look at the placenta and stuff so really it was ok to say it was for nothing. I hope he is in a better position next time!

Claire she measured the distance of my placenta from my cervix and it is 1.1cm away which is a lot closer than i thought, she said it has to be 5cm away to have a safe natural birth not 2.5cm like i thought. EEEK! seems like it is too close for comfort....


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah its 5cm either side as you dialate 10cm. I have no idea where mine is! You seem to find out so much more, but yeah that sounds very close. C-section for you then!


----------



## AimeeM

Well i thought that but i'm sure the lady said it had to be 2.5cms! I wouldn't have found out how far away it was unless it was for this scan today. I am worrying about a c-sect now though. Wayne said he doesn't know if he could be in the room while it was going on but i couldn't be on my own. I never though i would actually want a natural birth.


----------



## pinkclaire

Tell him its you going through it he should at least be there to hold your hand! I know what you mean though I am really worried about having a c-section as well. When I went for my 4d scan she couldnt see the postion of the placenta due to where the baby is but she said the baby was sitting very low and would be very surprised if the placenta was low as well so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## AimeeM

That's it, Nathan was right high up, she was scanning me just under my ribs! He is laid total across which i though because the kicks are at either side. Which makes me wonder as he gets bigger where else could he possibly go?! 
I can see his point though, i am so squeamish and the thought of seeing someone being cut open, especially someone i love makes me go all queezy. I know though deep down he will be in there if it comes to it he wont let me go through it on my own xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..

Sorry Aimee he was being a cheeky monkey for you!! That's wee boys all over though lol Countdown begins again  

And i just had to add a section is no where as bad as you think ladies..especially a planned one.. hubby can't see anything cuz the screen is up so he doesn't have anything to worry about. He'd see more with a natural birth. If i could pick which i have a bit anyway i'd take a section over a natural birth any day. No tearing, i know when i'm going in so can be organised and it's a relaxing enviroment believe it or not so don't worry about it cuz you don't want to be getting stressed. More times than not your placenta moves away so am sure yous will be fine. I had a low lying placenta till 36 weeks and then it moved up so still hope  

Hope everyone had a good day xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all

Never mind Aimee, least you get to see your lil man in a couple of weeks 

x


----------



## 3 girlies

morning everyone, so whos scan is next now then? Aimee do you find out when your next one is today?


----------



## rachyh1990

i have my scan on sunday 15th :D xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Morning ladiesss!

Aimee im gutted for ya hun about the 4D, i would be exactly the same with being disappointed as you've been excited about it, counting down to it, and especially when you weren't expecting them to turn round and say that :hugs: Hope u get a date today, and its not too far away :flower:

A section doesn't bother me too much as MS said- everything is behind a screen so it shouldnt be too bad right? although if i can go for a natural birth (well, im opting for an epidural!) im hoping for that! Any way to get my baby out safely i suppose...

Ditto rachy! Iv got my 4D on sunday!! (the 15th). Im hoping it goes smoothly now as im only guna be 26+4, u girls think that will be ok?!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Ive got mine next (i think...along with Katy) on wednesday. Cant wait but ive got a feeling my little pudding is not gonna co-operate. Hes been shy on every scan ive had so far xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh my lil man, was stubborn and kept putting his hands in front of his face, so we didnt get many good pics, which is a shame seeing as we spend all that money on 4D scans! x


----------



## pinkclaire

Your pics were amazing BW! Mine was stubborn, but maybe not quite as stubborn as Aimees lol.

Did everyone have a good weekend? xx


----------



## AimeeM

Babybond rang and re booked it for the 28th at 10.10am. Not long to wait really i am sure it will fly by!
At least he will be bigger then too but i got a feeling his hand is still gona be in front of his face! It has been there since the 19 weeks scan...


----------



## randomxx

Aimee- sorry about the scan, it seems to be a common thing with little boys being shy lol mine had his foot infront of his face at his 20wk scan! glad you've got it rebooked tho and im sure you will get great pics

3girlies- how are you feeling today

pc- woohoo into your last full week of work

OH felt the little man last night, he cant feel him if his full hands on my tummy but if he uses just his fingertips he can!


----------



## 3 girlies

im feeling ok today, still breathless but alot better than i was. thankyou xx

i have got orange cm :blush: not sure if this is a side affect lol


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies..

My pram arrived!!! I just put it up it's gorgeous!! Am so excited lol

Not long to go Aimee till you see him again..hopefully this time he coperates!!

Am hoping i get mmy growth scan on the 4th and don't have to go back up for it again..that will be my next scan whenever it is xx


----------



## 3 girlies

ohhh pics ms, whats it like?


----------



## randomxx

3girlies- glad its easing up a bit now, tho orange cm thats a bit strange have you had it checked? 

MS- glad Alex's party was a lot of fun, and pics please of the pram??

ive got a question ladies how long is it that the breast milk is the best i mean if i was to do it for a littlewhile how long is best? x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Will put some up in 2 secs..

The colustrom sp? comes in the first few days and that has alot of nutrients and infection fighting stuff etc so am gonna exclusively do it while i'm in hospital for the 5 days then going to express..how long are you wanting to do it for? days or months? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

random i thought it might be a side affect from being ill, i'll sound like a right freak :blush: might just mention it at antenatal on friday, it might go before then.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Were you on any meds for being ill? xx


----------



## 3 girlies

no nothing only paracetamol. My wee is dark orange like the colour of lucozade!! i reckon ive been tango'ed lol


----------



## randomxx

i cant breastfeed i dont know why i just cant but i do want to express for the first while whilst its all the good stuff if you get me??? im pretty poor at explaining x


----------



## 3 girlies

random, breastmilk is still better that formula when its expressed so i think it just depends on how long you want to express for really. get a good pump though, the breastfeeding section will recommend a good one x


----------



## mummysuzie22

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/th_205.jpg

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/th_206.jpg

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/scotchchick22/th_204.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

i love it ms, is so classy. :thumbup: just think its not long till he will be laying in it :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

I agree with 3girlies expressed is better than nothing i got the avent electric one but got it off ebay cuz they are expensive.Also with expressing you can keep the milk fridgerated for up to 48 hours so you don't need to do it every few hours. I would talk to your midwife about how you would go about it in the hospital etc. 


lol 3g's.. Have you been drinking loads? I know when i'm dehydrated my urine goes really dark orangey colour? xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you 3g's..it's scarey actually how close we all are to the end xx


----------



## randomxx

MS-lovely pram 

3girlies- do i not need to get the breast pump that goes with my bottles? as ive already got all the tommee tippee stuff god im sooo dumb when it comes to all this stuff


----------



## 3 girlies

i know i keep panicking that im not organised enough but i am quite organised really. Just would feel better once my bag is packed! we are packing it after my 4d scan so we can go shopping to get all the stuff i need. I cant wait till shes in my arms so i can kiss her :)


----------



## 3 girlies

randomxx said:


> MS-lovely pram
> 
> 3girlies- do i not need to get the breast pump that goes with my bottles? as ive already got all the tommee tippee stuff god im sooo dumb when it comes to all this stuff

not sure really, its all new to me, i bottle fed both my girls.


----------



## randomxx

aww 3g thats soo sweet, its still all so surreal to me lol i cant see myself as a mum lol

thanks for your advice think i might do a bit of research just now on the whole expressing thing


----------



## mummysuzie22

Didn't think of that when i wrote it lol i would say yes probably best..i do believe you can get an electric tomee tipee one..electric is best as you don't have to keep pumping with your hand it does it for you..I used the tomee tipee ones last time and they are really good.. this time i opted for the Avent ones to give it a shot. I would say tho when you buy the avent one you get a bottle with it so could always pump into that one then pour it into your tomee tipee ones. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

That is sweet 3 g's. When is your 4d scan? I'm going to pack it before i move house then it's done. My grans going to america to see my mum for christmas so she's gonna bring me back some nice pj's for the hospital so that will be the only thing i'll have left to pack in my bag. xx


----------



## twiggy56

Ooooh, gorgeous pram MS!!!! I wana put mine up and play around with it too but it got delivered to my mum's house for 'space issues' and now we've cleared out the spare room shes decided to keep it until im 30 weeks?! Boo!!

Random im hoping to express too...but after the first 8 weeks apparently so baby can get used to breast. But id agree with the other ladies, any breatmilk you can get to bubs is better than none. Just try your best! Im trying not to put too much pressure on myself, scared i wont 'get it' or baby will have problems and il be devestated :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Random, expressing is definately a better option if its between that and bottle feeding, lots of people dont like the idea of breastfeeding I wouldnt worry about it, if you express they are getting exactly the same nutrients. If you are going to be doing this exclusively definately get a electric pump, will make your life soooo much easier.

I'm not sure about brands, I have bought tommy tippee, but Like someone said (was it you 3girlies?) ask on the breast feeding section.

You can only do your best! I think the first 6 weeks is the crucial time, but just manage what you can. I am planning on breastfeeding for about 3 months, however I've not done it before so might only last 3 mins! :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> Ooooh, gorgeous pram MS!!!! I wana put mine up and play around with it too but it got delivered to my mum's house for 'space issues' and now we've cleared out the spare room shes decided to keep it until im 30 weeks?! Boo!!
> 
> Random im hoping to express too...but after the first 8 weeks apparently so baby can get used to breast. But id agree with the other ladies, any breatmilk you can get to bubs is better than none. Just try your best! Im trying not to put too much pressure on myself, scared i wont 'get it' or baby will have problems and il be devestated :cry:

I agree with the breastfeeding. I want to do it, but worried that it'll hurt too much and I won't be able to stick with it so trying not to worry about it too much and hopefully just go with the flow. Fingers crossed we'll both take to it no problems, but I know it's never usually that easy!

I have my 4D scan on Weds :) at 5.30pm, really excited 

MS- Your pram is lovely, I still haven't picked on yet. Eeek.

Is now okay to start packing hospital bag or is it too early? 

xx


----------



## randomxx

thanks for all the advice ladies i know i cant breastfeed i just cant but i want to do whats best for baby so im going to try expressing at least for a little while, if i cant do it i cant but i really want to try!


----------



## AimeeM

Ms- i LOVE the pram! I was going to get one if we were having a girl, in a different colour, as we have Kayden's mamas and papas one i hardly ever used and is like brand new so just going to use that now.

I breast fed with Kayden for 3 weeks but he was too hungry it just wasn't doing enough so he went on to hungry baby formula. I tried to express but i just could not do it no matter how hard i tried, it is not easy at all but i heard electric pumps are much better and i used a hand pump one so maybe that's why i couldn't do it.
I only too plan to feed him myself in the hospital as they only get goodness form the first few feeds.
My friend breast fed her girl for 14 months as she wouldn't take a bottle and she even says to say it is meant to be better for their immune system her little girl was poorly all the time with colds and stuff, loads compared to other kids. She is bottle feeding her new baby!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I am a bit worried about breastfeeding. That I won't be able to do it, and that other people will make bad comments. My friends are really against it for some reason :shrug: xx


----------



## AimeeM

My MIL is against it too although i don't see why, that is what they are there for LOL but i do feel that in this day and age the baby probably gets more vitamins and stuff from the manufactured powder milk, if you look on the side of the tins there are tons of vits and stuff in, more than i think i can provide!

I really think the only pluses of BF are cheap, clean and easier than making up bottles and sterilising bottles.


----------



## pinkclaire

I just realised, happy 22 weeks random! :flasher:


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOoo didn't even see that..

Congrats on 22 weeks random!!!! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pinkclaire said:


> I just realised, happy 22 weeks random! :flasher:

I love that flasher smilie :lol:

Happy 22 weeks random xx


----------



## randomxx

thank you ladies 

ive had a very emotional day today think my hormones are acting up been crying a few times over silly little things! oh the joys of pregnancy lol!


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 22 weeks! Hope you feel better soon chick :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

i feel better now just a bit emotional lol im just being silly lol! 

whats everyones plans this evening? x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww i have days like this all the time. It'll blow over sweetie!

No plan for me this evening....ive done loads of cleaning and moving the house around today so im shattered and my back is aching :(
A night infront of the soaps is on the agenda!
What about you random?
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My plan for the evening is also to do nothing. Got new fridge freezer delivered and put all the food shop away so now I'm sitting on my bum. xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

OOoo i'm with the you on that vp..a night in front of the soaps sounds brilliant!!

Anyone gotten to the point where the baby moving and kicking is now starting to hurt? He keeps kicking down there and it's sore now xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay random for 22 weeks!! :happydance:

Im with the rest of you on the 'no plans' tonight, im just so tired all the time i cant be arsed to do anything at night when its dark and freezing cold outside!! 

Think it'l be tea and telly! Might even get OH to give me a back massage as its killing me lately!! A hot water bottle on it is the only way i get to sleep now!


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm so glad you said that MS, I have been winging about it all day to random and I think she thinks I'm exaggerating lol. It really hurts, and when jimmy moves positions (which seems like every 5 mins) it makes me go really lightheaded and queezy, its horrid lol.


----------



## hayley x

Happy 22 weeks random :happydance:

I dont have any plans for tonight either :D getting my dress altered tomorrow night then a hair practice woop, I cant wait. Pops is coming to do my wedding photos on the day, I cant wait she's such a lovely lady :kiss:

Does anyone know when I go up a box, I'm getting impatient although it doesnt feel time to move yet :haha: xxx


----------



## randomxx

oh is working late so going for a bath then to watch the tv the programme that early bump is on is on the tv tonight so going to watch that aswell! 

ive got heartburn again grrrrrrrrr


----------



## hayley x

random I'm watching that too - kym marsh, gone too soon. Poor Emma, I hope she's ok xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

hayley x said:


> Happy 22 weeks random :happydance:
> 
> I dont have any plans for tonight either :D getting my dress altered tomorrow night then a hair practice woop, I cant wait. Pops is coming to do my wedding photos on the day, I cant wait she's such a lovely lady :kiss:
> 
> Does anyone know when I go up a box, I'm getting impatient although it doesnt feel time to move yet :haha: xxx


I think it was 26+4, so maybe tomorrow! Very soon though, next couple of days!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh my god, I've just noticed what boxes all of your baby gaga tickers are in! Eeeep...they're looking very close to the end! 

Twiggy- We're in double figures tomorrow! I just noticed it on my ticker and was like :shock:

I also sometimes feel uncomfortable when LO moves now, it sometimes hurts a bit, other times just feels weird xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

lol no you're not exaggerating!! It is sore and painful..roll on 30 odd weeks when it gets even worse cuz they have no room!!

I'm taping that show and gonna watch it tomorrow. So sad :-(

Not long now Random!!! xx


----------



## blackrose

what channel is gone too soon on ?I'd like to see it , although I know it's going to scare me . How's everyone ? I'm feeling much better now and am back on my feet drinking loads of fluid


----------



## mummysuzie22

It's on ITV..glad to hear you're feeling alot better BR..xx


----------



## twiggy56

katy said:


> Twiggy- We're in double figures tomorrow! I just noticed it on my ticker and was like :shock:

yay!! omg iv been watching my ticker like a hawk waiting for double digit day!!! eek! So excited!

Argh!!!!!! Totally pee'd off! I Sky+'d Emma's program on ITV tonight at 8 cause i knew id forget it was on. And now iv gone to watch it and the Sky signal has eff'ing FAILED and not recorded it!!!!!!!! Grrrrr! I sooooo wanted to watch it, gutted. Maybe il catch it on the STV player on the website or something in a day or two maybe? 

that is so INFURIATING!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## twiggy56

Gah!

Damn double post.


----------



## blackrose

Twiggy its on utv at 11 :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I hate the heartburn Random!

Poor Emma, they hardly touched on how much heartache she has been through before this as well. The programme really moved me, Kym Marsh is a great person to report on it as well I have so much respect for her.


----------



## blackrose

OMG , So sad :(


----------



## AimeeM

Morning all. Claire, love the avatar :)

I watched the programme too i just think it is a shame that they couldn't have done a longer programme as it didn't even touch on the pain that Emma went through, there is sooo much more to the story i think it would have made more of an impact if they did longer but i know they have to fit it in to half an hoir it is just a shame. The piccies made me so sad :(

Hope everyone is ok this morning i am finally going to the docs with my chest as it hasn't budged now for a week. I am also gonna ask her about the swine flu jab and see what advice she gives.


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

congrats on 28 weeks Claire! 

im gunna watch Kym Marsh born too soon, later, i forgot to tape it.. so hope its on itv net player

its soooooo cold this morning! have to keep reminding myself well it is novemeber, 
had really bad BH last night, was close to going to the hos, seeing as it happend for over 2 hours,Adam is kicking loads which i love even if it does feel a lil uncomfy

x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Morning ladies..

I watched the programme too..was really sad and didn't think other than being small how many complications can come with being premature. 

That's a long time to be having BH beauty..it's good you're feeling Adam loads..it's after this range of time we start getting huge isn't it? 

Can't believe my wee man is 3 today!! 3 years and 7 hours ago i was in theatre having him..feels like yesterday!!

Hope they give you something for it Aimee.. you must be getting fed up of having it!

Happy 28 weeks PC!!! Only 12 weeks to go!!! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Happy birthday to Alex:cake:


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy Birthday Alex, hope he has a great day.... 

it still hurts when i walk :( cant believe that on xams day ill be 34weeks thats only nearly a month away scarey! everyone else has said my pregnancy is going quick, easy for them to say, they didnt find out at 3+ weeks hahaha xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

He says thank you ladies  

I know what you mean bw..can't believe we'll be that far along!! i told everyone at 4 weeks so for them feels like ages..i have to say tho the weeks from 20 to 30 have dragged in a bit xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! My avatar is in memory of a lovely lad called jonathan who died a couple of months ago in afgan only just 18.

28 weeks, wow I am huge, I took a picture I'll put it on my journal when I get to work, off to the midwifes now!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh happy birthday Alex xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you PC xx


----------



## nervouspains

:hi: morning ladies!

Whoooo im back!
Did you miss me?? Lol- I know Claire did :hugs: lol

I had a lovely weekend- Iv felt more movement, last night and this morning he has been wigglying around in there!
And I have been changing sides a lot and I cannot sleep on my back no more, it hurts and my tummy feels hard when I do, it woke me up a few times last night when I was tossing over.
It felt like he was realllly low down.

I saw the MW yesterday shes changed my GTT to 30th Nov now, but she is visiting me at home which is a bonus!

I watched the program last night :cry: and I only realized it was Emma when they said &#8216;baby max&#8217; and then it clicked- Im surprised they didn&#8217;t talk in as much detyail about her other children and losses :(
We had just watched marley and me and that sent OH in tears lol, then we watched the programme and when I told him little Max passed away :cry: and then the narrator said it on the telly, he literally ran upstairs and started to cry more bless him.
I remember telling him about Alex, and I told Hayley too- we were in a pub and I was on FB and I showed him photos of her gorgeous boy, and he started to get really upset then as well.
That&#8217;s why he changed my FB status :cry:

Max wont stop wigglying at the mo! Yay! :happydance:

Only 2 weeks and 3 days until our 4D scan, I am getting SOOOOOO excited!

Ok, reading the last 5000000 pages lol

Aimee- God, naughty Nathan! Lol, but yay at least you get another scan lol
Oooh Ams!! Same day as mine but mine is at 11! Yipeeeeeeee

PC- Lovely aviator piccy :D & congrats on 28 weeks!!

Random :happydance: whooooooooooooooooo on OH feeling LO!!!

3girlies- how you feeling now? Better I take it as I see your going shopping today :rofl:

MS- Whooo piccys please!!!
Whooo its verrrry nice! It looks lovely and warm :cloud9:
& happy birthday lil man!! :cake:

It was snowing last Feb, I am panicking- what if I/we go in to labor but we have to drive SO slow because of the weather?! And then, what if we have to give birth in the car? Noooooooooooooooo!

Random- I know what you mean hun, my intention was to express, but now I am going to try and BF first, but if I feel it is too restricting if I want to go out, im going to start expressing :)
Oooh happy 22 weeks random!!! :D

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Well done you NP!!!! You must have thee best memory in the world lol no way i could have remembered all that xx


----------



## Beautywithin

It was snowing when i had Paris, car was only 5 mins from the house, but because it was slippery and i had to keep stoping because of a contraction, it took forever to actually get in the car, then make my way in the hospital

have you mondays off now callie? x


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks MS :howdy: lol

God I bet AM!
Lol, no, wishful thinking! dont worry back to normal now, you have got me for 5 full days instead of 4 lol xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

iv just watched kym marsh-born too soon, Im in tears, poor Emma some people are so brave and strong, i would have crumbled, :(


----------



## twiggy56

Morning! Well Katy and NP....we made it to *double digit day*!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Happy birthday to Alex!! 3 is such a gorgeous age!! 

Yay NP for feeling Max so much now! Thats fantastic!! Wee man is making himself known to mummy for sure anyway!

Im away to go to watch Emma's program on the stv player as i missed it last night...iv got tissues at the ready tho...knowing her story makes it so much more sad.


----------



## 3 girlies

np i did my shopping online instead. still really weak so cant walk far! Hayleys (my twin) mil is the headteacher at Reeses school so shes taking her & bringing her home again so i havent got to go out :)

so pleased that you can feel him now np xx


----------



## randomxx

PC- :happydance::happydance: on 28weeks

3girlies-glad you've got people helping out

MS-Happy birthday Alex

NP- its great he's wriggling more and you can feel him alot better, not long now till OH will be able to feel him

ive got the midwife today at 1.30 but for some reason i have a feeling its going to be a waste of time if you get me theres not much she can really do at a 22 week appointment is there?


----------



## randomxx

3girlies i think it was you that was saying one of the girls wanted a rocking horse (i could totally be making this up in my head lol) but on the chance im not Asda have one for £30


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah Reese wants one, will have a look!!! thankyou xx


----------



## randomxx

no probs ive been meaning to say to you for ages but kept forgetting x


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks Twiggy- I hadnt realised :blush: YAY to us 3!!! :D

BW- I know hun :( :hugs:

Thanks 3girlies- Hopefully not long now until you have made a full recovery :) :hugs:

I, well I should say my nan lol, bought a cute blue little tigger outfit from the Asda's in somserset! its so cute!
She gave me a whole load of lovely stuff that she had bought- as well as a little cardi she knitted for Angel when I was pregnant with her- so putting that in her memory box :D
And she has knitted a cute mint coloured cardi for Max- I love it! She is going to knit some more lol xxx

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yes random- I asw that too! Its been reducded to £30, my nan was going to get me one, I was like, hmmm no room for storage, for the next 2 years at least lol xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies he's off to nursery with his catepillar cake lol

That's brilliant you can feel him more np!!

Your 22 week appt is the same as your 16 week one the same stuff happens, bp gets taken babys heartbeat gets heard my midwife doesn't weigh at appts so not sure if you'll get that today? At the 28 week one which i keep forgetting i have on Thursday lol you get your bloods taken and get your hip grant form. After 28 weeks you get one every 4 weeks. 

Yayy for 99 days ladies!!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Anyone know, when you get your second HIP grant form?


----------



## nervouspains

Second one? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes we get 2 grants!! £190 then £500 x


----------



## twiggy56

The £500 Surestart one you can claim from 29 weeks onwards hun!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks twigster xx


----------



## 3 girlies

you get the 2nd form from the job centre i think


----------



## nervouspains

Oh yea, I heard though that you only get it after the baby is born!
Although one girl said she got it aobut 5 weeks before her due date? :fool: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i got it quickly last time, before roxie was born.


----------



## twiggy56

woo! Im hoping to get mine before baby gets here...will be nice to have it for nappies etc

You can get it signed by your GP which i think i might do as il only see the midwife at my 28 week app?! And im not wanting to wait til the next one at 32 weeks....

so to hurry things along il just get my doc to sign the form, he's so lovely he's guna do my HIP one too!


----------



## Beautywithin

yeh you have to get a form from the jobcentre, grrr i hate them, had so much trouble, cant wait till im back at work and free from them x


----------



## AimeeM

Hey all!

Can you only get the one from the job centre if you claim benefits?? Or can anyone get it? I love free money LOL!!

Congrats on double digits girls and :yipee: for feeling regular movements Callie :D

Didn't wait at the doctors cos it was packed so still no wiser about this bloody jab thing.


----------



## 3 girlies

anyone can get it aimee!! :)


----------



## AimeeM

Really?? Why didn't i know this?!! Cool :D So you get a form from the job centre?


----------



## mummysuzie22

It depends on your income tho doesn't it? I'm sure i read somewhere you had to be getting working tax credits too? xx


----------



## twiggy56

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854

here's the government website for it hun...it actually says you can download a form? hmmm...maybe il try it and means i wont have to go to jobcentre to get one!


----------



## AimeeM

Yeah i had a look, i think i could get it if we get the higher rate child tax credits but i don't think we do i think that is just if you have a child under 1. I will apply anyway all they can say is no lol!


----------



## Beautywithin

It will depend on how much your OH earns aswell Aimee, x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Not sure i'll be entitled but filling it out and sending doesn't do any harm right? xx


----------



## AimeeM

It is a pain that they might not take it into account seen as Adam is a new baby. It is poo how they work some things out isn't it.


----------



## AimeeM

Ok well i just figured this out, all babies born get higher rate child tax credits. All of them, so if you can claim up to 3 months after baby is born then this means anyone can claim for the grant. Duh baby brain making me slow again.


----------



## teal

I was going to try and claim for it once I have the baby anyway - you're right all they can say is no! xx


----------



## randomxx

hmmm i think i will need to just try claiming for that and hope for the best lol

well back from the midwife and as far as she said everything is fine tho something has showed up in my urine that she wasn't sure about as the colour strip thing was lumi pink and thats not a colour she has in the range lol but she thinks it could be the urine infection i had before hasn't cleared up which means ive had it for more than 10 weeks!

also asked her about the jab and was told to speak to reception who basically told me they have a limited supply and basically not to count my chickens on getting it even tho im on the list!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone,

I hadf my midwife appointment, everything was fine, I got my HIP grant form and also my MATB1 at last!

I tried to catch up but I lost it lol. NP nice to see you back! :hurray:

I'm just putting a new bump pic on my journal now, I feel huge! Midwife said its exactly 28 though how it should be which is good to know!


----------



## nervouspains

Yay glad your appointments went well girls- get the urine infectin sorted asap random xx

Omg who said you can 'Never' eat too much choclate? Blerrrrg I feel sick! lol

Iv just had a satsuma to make me feel better lol.

Yay I sent of my HIP form today! xx


----------



## twiggy56

random- possibly you need another course of antibiotics to kick that infection for good?! Glad everything else was good tho! Seems the jab is a bit hit and miss depending on area- i was offered one from my docs on thursday but i turned it down :shrug: Its a damn postcode lottery for those actually wanting it!

PC yay for the 'all clear' at the midwife app! Did they take bloods? I hate getting them done and wondered if they take them at the 28 week app?!

NP lucky you for getting the HIP form and sent away! Im phoning my docs tomorrow chasing it up as my midwife is as about as useful as a burst tyre!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

well i looked at the form online and asks are you due a child so that might take in to account the higher rate instead of waitin till after lo is born? 

The nurse from my practice just called and asked if i wanted the vaccine. I wasn't going to bother but after seeing what 3g's has gone through and my nurse said she isn't going to sway me one way or the other but pregnant woman in the 3rd trimester are more likely to get complications due to the swine flu and 5 times more likely to end up in hospital due to it so that changed my mind. I suppose i would like to think i've done everything possible to protect Kellan from this rotten flu and i honestly don't think i could handle it if i caught it but def understand why some women aren't taking it xx


----------



## randomxx

i got an information leaflet from the doctor about it and pregnant women keep getting mentioned in it one of the questions on it says

*is the vaccine safe for pregnant women*
the European Medicines Agency has said that both new vaccines can be given to pregnant women. Pregnant women are recommended to have the swine flu vaccine because they are at greater risk of being seriously ill with swine flu. They also have a higher risk of needing to go to hospital if theycatch swine flu. These risks increase during later stages of pregnancy.

If you are about to give birth, having the swine flu vaccine could help avoid catching swine flu and then passing it onto your baby.

it also gave me a number if i have any more questions but its a scottish helpline


----------



## mummysuzie22

That's what the nurse said and why i chose to have it xx


----------



## randomxx

i really want it now yet i cant seem to get it and they dont know if i will! x


----------



## 3 girlies

i would recommend you get it but thats maybe because i know its not just a bad cold like some people have said. Im on day 10 & still cant walk upstairs :( I can honestly say it has left me half the person i was before, i have no energy & i struggle to do simple things. I'm terrified that i'll be like this for months, & that i'll lose my independence, i cant even walk my little girl to school anymore.....right id better shut up before i start crying :(


----------



## randomxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for 3 girlies i hope your better soon! xxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

I hope you feel better soon too 3girlies!!! 

hopefully it will come up soon random xx


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry for moaning, just having a bad day today xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I turned down the vaccine yesterday. And im now starting to think maybe i should of accepted it. I just cant make the decision!! There are too many conflicting views and im rubbish at making decisions as it is! x


----------



## hayley x

:hi:

Sorry you are feeling so rubbish 3 girlies :( :hugs:

I have decided I do not want to have the jab, even though it hasnt yet been offered to me!

Omg its only 9 days til my 1st growth scan, then having my 4D scan 4 days after that with my wedding inbetween :happydance:

Hope everyones ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: Hayley xx

I havent been offered the jab but once I am on Mat leave I might try and sort it out. Poor you 3girlies, :hug: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: Hayley xx

I havent been offered the jab but once I am on Mat leave I might try and sort it out. Poor you 3girlies, :hug: xx


----------



## twiggy56

I have been offered it but turned it down...i would rather take extra precautions like staying away from crowds, more than regularly washing of hands, antibac gel in my handbag and avoiding coming into contact with public surfaces etc.

I just didnt feel comfortable with the vaccine...my OH was really against me having it too so we both made the firm decision to turn it down. It just hasnt been given the 100% positive clearance that i want i guess...i worry about future implications too, that yes maybe my baby wont be affected when its born but what about developmental problems in 5 years time when this generations babies grow up? 

Im just scared i guess, i dont judge anyone that has taken it though...i think you need to do whats best for your baby, you are its mother at the end of the day and you do what you personally think is best!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I still don't know what to do about the swine flu jab. 

:hugs: 3 girlies, hope you're feeling better and stronger soon.

Also, yay for 99 days left :) and I have my scan tomorrow :yipee:
xx


----------



## blackrose

Twiggy I'm inclined to agree with you , its just not certain enough for me ... I dont know I'm muddled about it . I'l speak to my midwife tomorrow . When I am hopefully going to find out if im on team pink or blue :)


----------



## twiggy56

eeeee!! Katy you need to put up your piccies as soon as you get home!! I cant wait to see them!!! Will give me a good idea of what il see in mine on sunday and get me even more excited for it!!! 

blackrose- i think you just have to be comfortable with your decision really, as long as you feel you're doing right for your baby then you cant really do much more!! And what time is your scan hun?! Il be waiting for you to post the results all impatient otherwise!! lol


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congrats for double digits and I cant WAIT to see your piccies :happydance: mines another 13 days away... has come round fast though :D xxx


----------



## blackrose

Its not till four :( , I cant wait , im already up and bouncing around :)


----------



## nervouspains

Morning ladies,

3girlies :hug: :hug:

I turned it down last week, for me, I dont think there has been enough testing on pregnant women so thats why I turned it down.
Id rather try to stay in, even though I work in an office! If anyone has a cold I tell them not to come near me! Lol

Im feeling so tired this morning 

Oh and :yipee: Im 26 weeks!

And happy 26 weeks to twiggy & katy too! :D

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Where is everyone today?

Felt like MS, BW & PC havent been on here chatting with me for agesssssssssss! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies!

Sorry callie, its OH's birthday and he let me have a lil lie in bless him, we are going out for the day even tho this weather is shit! 

Congrats on 26weeks, 1 week till your offically in 3rd tri! or why not come and join us now x


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 26 weeks girlies!! Am only a few days behind :D My pregnancy book says 3rd tri begins at the start of 26 weeks so i will be moving over then!


----------



## twiggy56

Morning ladies!

:yipee: yipeeeeee!! 26 weeks hun!! Cant quite believe it when people ask how far along i am it sounds crazy when '26 weeks' comes out my mouth!!! Wen u moving over to third tri?!

Im sooooo tempted to join early as BW and Aimee are suggesting, as i dont feel the threads in 2nd tri relate to me anymore...alot about 16 wk apps, 20 wk scans and finding out gender which iv done all those things!!


----------



## randomxx

morning all 

NP- :yipee::yipee::yipee: on 26 weeks

BW- :cake: happy bday to your B

twiggy- i added you on facebook just incase you wondered who the heck it was (at least i think its you i added)

PC- where the heck are you??? and is msn broke or are you working??

i hate 2nd tri now lol its all the same stuff again and again lol but ive got at least 4 weeks before i can move in there :dohh: tho if i was to go by LMP i'd have at least 2 weeks lol


----------



## teal

Random and Twiggy - I'm starting to feel like that too. That's how I felt getting towards the end of the first trimester aswell! I'll stay for another few weeks. Third tri looks a bit scary! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Ahh! Its you hun!! Yeah i knew it was a BnB buddy as you had Aimee and Suzanne etc all added aswell!! yay! I love having BnB ladies on my FB, they dont seem to tire of the baby related statuses like the rest of my friends!! lol. 

Yeah teal im thinking i might move over, but then im also thinking 3rd tri seems long enough towards the end and i'l be kicking myself for adding another week for myself in 3rd tri!!! lol


----------



## randomxx

twiggy- im hardly ever on facebook i only got one bcz they all told me to lol really need to start going on more

teal- how are you doing hun? 

right i really need to get my behind in gear hair and make-up done however im not dressed yet lol and i start work at 12 tho its only 2mins along from my house i still need to get my lunch sorted!


----------



## nervouspains

yay :hi: bw :kiss:

happy birthday B :cake:
I know, I so want too! I am literally doing the :happydance: with my hands lol.

I just though- we have got good timing for the babies- all there birthday pressies in the Jan sales! :rofl:

Thanks Ams :D
I know, I mayyy sneek over now lol :blush:

Hope your sorted random... only 15min left lol xxxx


----------



## teal

Random - I'm doing ok how are you? Don't be working too hard!! xx

Nervouspains - I never thought of that! All the January sales woo!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Exactly! Plus its OH birthday in Jan- so penny saving times for me! lol xx


----------



## randomxx

well i made my work in time :thumbup:

teal- im okay, you all sorted for your little one coming?

ooooh january sales thats good! 

right im p**sed off again just came into work and the woman i work with her son has been offered tha jab which that in itself doesn't bother me but his mum phoned up and found out where abouts on the list he is so so far the list is going:- under 16 with a condition, under 25 with a condition, adults with a condition so i phoned to find out where i am on the list and basically got a load of abuse! she kept saying to me your not the only pregnant woman in our surgery which i told her i understood but i wanted to find out where i stood then she was saying well if i just went ahead and gave you it that would be taking it away from someone who needs it more im not asking her to just go ahead and give me it im just making sure i will get it! i tried stressing that her whole leaflet says pregnant women need to get it as they can end up hospitalised and stuff and she just kept saying we are going by the government guidelines! im not daft i know they are going by the government guidelines i just want to know if im going to get it especially when they keep telling me they only have a limited supply! 

sorry for the rant but it made me feel a bit better lol!


----------



## nervouspains

I am sooo tired! and today iv had really bad lower back pain :(
Max has been wiggling lots though :cloud9:

Its good now because I twisted this morning and worry, but as iv felt him im ok now lol.
I was carrying a fairly heavy bag at lunch time and I had a really bad pain just under my belly button, I dont know if I can descirbe it as a pain, maybe 'hurt' I dont know :shrug: lol so Im not sure if I pulled a musle- didnt think I had any in my fatty boom boom tum lol or maybe it was Max going made lol, hes moved 3 times times since I have wrote this lol.

Im going to make BW jelous- yesterday I had a bag of choclates from thornotons lol- Milk choclate covered vinilla fudge and a truffle bar mmmmmmmmmmm lol

random- what a rude cow! I would havbe said, well there is no need to speak to me like that, and it doesnt matter where I am on the list, I am pregnant and therfoe intitled- by goverment guidlines (!!!!!!!!) to have it! xx

xxx


----------



## randomxx

NP- glad Max is wriggling about more lol

i probably should have said something like that but she wasn't really listening to me however i went online and have found the priority list and it goes like this 

Anyone between six months and 65 years who has asthma or breathing difficulties, heart conditions or with compromised immune systems (the same atrisk group who would normally receive the seasonal flu jab). 

All pregnant women. 

People who live with patients whose immune systems are compromised, such as cancer patients or those with HIV/Aids. 

Over 65s who have asthma, heart disease or compromised immune systems. Frontline health and social care workers will also be offered the vaccine at the same time as the first clinical at-risk groups. 

so we are list 4 as #1 is under 16 with a condition, #2 under 25 with a condition and #3 adults with a condition so just have to get through those lists before we get offered it


----------



## teal

Random - glad you got to work on time! That woman sounds horrible. Was it a receptionist you spoke to at your doctors? Only asking because I seem to be having trouble with the receptionist at mine lately! 

nervouspains - that's great he's moving loads. My little one has been really active today too :) Hope your back feels better :hugs: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all, just rang the docs and they haven't got the jab in yet... I asked he if i should have it and she said it is recommended all preg women have it but she can't advise the docs personal opinion on it but if i want to go and talk to them about it that is fine.


----------



## randomxx

yeah it was the receptionist hun they always seem to be really jumped up in doctors surgerys and think they no better than everyone i now refuse to tell them anything they dont need to know why i want to see or speak to the doctor so why the heck should i tell them!

on the good front i just had a call back from the practice manager and the doctors have had a meeting today and decided that anyone in a priority group can now book in to get their jab! think thats because people are turning them down!


----------



## twiggy56

omg, random! I would have told her to sort out her attitude and you are only caring for you and your unborn child as you ARE in a high risk category according to the beloved 'government guidelines' of hers!! Jeez...what is it with receptionists?! The receptionist at my docs mucked up this morning...she was meant to be tracking down a HIP grant form from the community midwife for me but instead took it upon herself to find me a MATB1 form instead?! errrr, yeah. Great. 

Aimee my doc is lovely and had a talk with me about the jab...i decided not to take it but he was really neutral and wasnt pushing me to have it but told me the risks of having it/not having it etc. So worth a talk with your doc if u get the chance!

NP! See you talking about chocolate has now driven me on a mad chocolate hunt!! May have to actually venture out the house today to go get me some!! lol. So nice to hear you talking about max moving! Its such a lovely feeling, my little munchkin has been doing somersaults today, i think im starting to make out limbs now!


----------



## blackrose

Hospital phoned me to come early for my appointment , sadly one had a mini scan , but baby is fine  , gonna be on team yellow a good bit longer though . Ladies I got my jab today , I was offered it by my consultant and got it in a clinic . I have to have a booster in 3 weeks , Its awful your being so delayed . Random , Its terrible how you were spoken too:hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Blackrose i take it you had the mercury free one then cos you have to go back for the booster? That is the one that is supposed to be safer i don't think we can get it here yet.


----------



## blackrose

Yup I had the mercury free one , Im a bit annoyed now though as my gp doesn't have the mercury free one and my health center knows nothing about a booster


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies!!

Sorry not been on been at work..only 2 and a half weeks left for me!!! woo hoo!!

Congrats np on 26 weeks!!!! Come join us now!!!

Random i would have complained about her talking to you like that!! Although it's good you'll be getting the jab soon.

Our survey came back about the house and everythings perfect so just need to sign on the dotted line!! woo hoo!!

Should i call now to get everything switched over to the date we move in ie sky, phone gas etc?

Kellan is sitting right on my bladder today..i have to squeeze so i don't piddle myself lol..

Hope everyone is doing well today..

Have my 28 week appt tomorrow..can't believe am that far along already xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Wahoo its scan day for me!! I cant wait. It isnt until 8:45pm though so i still have a few hours to wait and might not get back til midnight but im sure i'll be on first thing in the morning to update :)
Good luck Katy for urs today xx


----------



## nervouspains

Wow thats a late one VP, but yay to seeing baby!

YAY :yipee: MS! Whooooo I would call to change, one less thing to have to sort out then :thumbup:

Maybe Max is on my bladder then? as everytime I have sneezed today... :blush: I have literally peed myself :rofl: lol

Yay I so want too- maybe I will wait until tomrorow so at least I am 1 day over 26 weeks then LOL xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

3rd tri seems so strange though, all the labour talk etc :shock:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Eeeek, I'm getting really nervous for my scan. Will be leaving in about 25 mins. I really really hope he's in a good position. Also, yay for 26 weeks today, congrats to Twiggy and NP too :) Interesting what Aimee said about her pregnancy book saying we're 3rd tri now, I've been wanting to move over for a little while because as Twiggy said all the threads in 2nd seem a bit irrelevant to me. I might move over when I get back from my scan. 

Sorry not been on earlier, been puking loads today, think it's excitment about my scan making it worse. 

I hate how doctors receptionists always speak to you like poo. Looks like pregnant ladies are quite low on the priority lists too.

Good luck for your scan Vinnypeanut, can't wait to see your pics :) xx


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck katy, how exciting. xx


----------



## nervouspains

Yay cant wait to see your pics Katy :thumbup:

Ok, I think the 3 of us should make the move together... lol xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

nervouspains said:


> Yay cant wait to see your pics Katy :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, I think the 3 of us should make the move together... lol xxx

I agree, be less scary then!

I'm leaving now :happydance: xx


----------



## twiggy56

Good luck Katy! Remember- PICCIES!! As SOON as you get back ok mrs!!!! I am actually a bit too excited for you lol. 

Vinny- :yipee: woo for your late scan! Least its still today! I have to wait til sunday! Think im guna burst with excitement before then! :rofl: Definitely get ur piccies up in the morning! 

Fantastic news about the survey MS!! When do you sign the deeds?! So exciting!

Shall we all move together? Maybe they wont kick us out if theres 3 of us! lol! It feels like im going into the 'big kids' playground!! eek! :wacko:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Can't wait to see pics Katy!!!

Think i will call and change it all np..means i don't need to wait when i'm in the house to get it changed and it's all done.

My head's splitting today..Alex's whining and whinging is going right through me! Wondering how am gonna cope with two!! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol good luck MS :rofl: sorry! Well think of 3 girlies... lol :friends:

Yay lets go girls! Ooooh this is exciting! :blush: lol

xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

I joined for us 3 :blush: I hope thats ok :blush: 

whooooooooooooooo 3rd trimester!! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Ahh! Callie im nervous now!! 

big bad third tri is getting the better of me!!! lol


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck girls for your scans :D

MS- :happydance: for your house :D

I only got 3 more days then i will be straight over to the third tri!!


----------



## teal

Hope the scans go well! 

Not long Aimee!! 

I might come over to third tri next week when I'm 26 weeks. Scary stuff - but in a good way! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Arggggh Im so angry! Just left my house to make the 2 hour journey to the clinic for my 4d scan and they phoned and cancelled it last minute! Im absolutely gutted!!!! Second time they've cancelled now :(

Think im gonna make the move with u guys when i reach 26 weeks 2moro....im the same about second tri! I feel like im a last year in a primary school in 2nd tri....if anyone knows what i mean xx


----------



## AimeeM

Teal, i will wait for you :D


----------



## hayley x

:( I cant believe they have cancelled your 4d scan :gun: why did they cancel? and why at such short notice?

Who else had their 4d scan today :blush: I cant wait to see pics!! Hey wait up I havent moved to 3rd tri either yet, 2 more days :headspin: Hope everyones ok, is it me or is it getting freeeezzzziiiinnnngggg??

:hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I have moved up a box :D 2 more to go... crazy stuff!! xxx


----------



## teal

Vinny - sorry to hear they cancelled your scan again :( :hugs:

Thanks Aimee we can be moving over buddies :happydance: 

Hayley - I noticed that too. It seemed to go from not too bad to freezing over night! xx


----------



## teal

hayley x said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I have moved up a box :D 2 more to go... crazy stuff!! xxx

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## AimeeM

Hey Hayley :wave: Congrats on moving up a box!! Wow 2 more to go :D

Ok Teal that is sorted, i will wait for you!!

I'd be asking for a freebie if they had cancelled twice. It is bad enough waiting for a scan never mind waiting and then it being cancelled a couple of hours before!


----------



## AimeeM

Hey Hayley :wave: Congrats on moving up a box!! Wow 2 more to go :D

Ok Teal that is sorted, i will wait for you!!

I'd be asking for a freebie if they had cancelled twice. It is bad enough waiting for a scan never mind waiting and then it being cancelled a couple of hours before!


----------



## teal

Thank you :flower: I can't believe how fast it's going in (or feels fast for me anyway). I think the run up to Christmas is definately making it feel quicker! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

They phoned up and said the keys to the clinic had gone missing so they couldnt get in and there was no point me going! Im sat sulking now haha!
My scan was free anyway but im gonna try and blag some extra pictures for the inconvenience.
xx


----------



## teal

Extra pictures sounds like a good way for them to make it up to you! :hugs: xx


----------



## hayley x

Ring em and ask if they've found the keys yet? :growlmad: I would be fuming!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I would Hayley but the clinic is 2 hours away and were not entirely sure where it is so by the time we got there now it would be well after 9 and too late! Im so annoyed! Got to ring back in the morning to make another appointment and ive got a feeling theyre gonna have me waiting another couple of weeks again :( x


----------



## 3 girlies

i just dropped my phone in the bath & now its writing its own texts lol, ive turned it off!! thank god i got it insured, ive only had it a few months & i'll be on replacement number 3 :blush:


----------



## teal

That's lucky you had it insured! xx


----------



## hayley x

ooopsie I hope you managed to get it replaced ok. I dont insure my phones and my last one started freezing and the idiots wouldnt even do anything about it when it was a handset fault rather than damaged if that makes sense. 

How are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

it only happened a little while ago so will get it sorted in the morning! i only got it insured coz i am so clumbsy!!

i feel alot better today thankyou, still tired but getting stronger :)


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi:

I was busy at work today and couldnt get on, I was gutted :nope:

How is everyone? I've got a foot sticking out my rib lol. I cant really remember anything I have read, but congratulations on moving up a box Hayley xx


----------



## hayley x

Glad you are feeling a little better 3 girlies, hopefully soon you'll be running all over the place (well as much as you can at 28 weeks pregnant :haha: )

:hi: claire, hope you're well :) How are things going with your OH and the other baby situation (sorry if you said but I give up back reading weeks ago, just too much convo to catch up with in a couple of hours lol) xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Hayley! Its still a nightmare, had a bit of a breakdown about it last night lol, but ok now. Shes written on someones wall on facebook that her new bloke wants to adopt the baby if my OH agrees?! Why put in a CSA claim for us, just doesnt make sense. She posted it somewhere she knew I would see it though so think it was just for my benefit. (BTW she only met her OH 4 weeks ago and now their engaged lol).


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just updated my other thread, little man wasn't cooperating. His measurements were all good though and they've rebooked me for next week. Will add pics to that thread in a sec, my camera is refusing to focus :dohh: 

VP- I can't believe they cancelled your scan! How crap, they should definitely give you more pictures for the inconvenience! 

NP- I am going to go see what you wrote in 3rd tri now :) Shall do my own intro in a bit i think xx


----------



## blackrose

oh wow ! your all in third tri already :) , I cant wait ... although I kinda can hahah


----------



## twiggy56

awww vinny im gutted for you hun! Id be raging!! :gun: Make sure you guilt them into a good lot of extra piccies!!!

Congrats hayley on the new box!! :yipee: Only 5 more days til i get my new box too then!! :wohoo:

Katy im guna go check out your pics now!

3g's- well good thing for that insurance!! My friend is a bit of a boozy lass and is always dropping her fone into pitchers of cocktails of some sort!! Think insurance is wise!! lol

(p.s. i feel like a naughty 3rd tri stowaway!! :rofl:)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> awww vinny im gutted for you hun! Id be raging!! :gun: Make sure you guilt them into a good lot of extra piccies!!!
> 
> Congrats hayley on the new box!! :yipee: Only 5 more days til i get my new box too then!! :wohoo:
> 
> Katy im guna go check out your pics now!
> 
> 3g's- well good thing for that insurance!! My friend is a bit of a boozy lass and is always dropping her fone into pitchers of cocktails of some sort!! Think insurance is wise!! lol
> 
> (p.s. *i feel like a naughty 3rd tri stowaway!!* :rofl:)

Me too :rofl: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow! Lots of shy babies for these 4d scans!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeps. I wonder what happens if he's still hiding next week. 

Did you reschedule yours Aimee? I think I might have missed it :blush: xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Okay so im re-booked for 2moro morning at 11-15.
So glad i didnt have to wait another week or 2!

Hope you're all good today ladies xxx


----------



## teal

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Yes Katy they rang me and re booked it for when i am 27+6 so it is two weeks on sat. I hope his hand has moved away from his face, it has been there since 19 weeks!


----------



## teal

Two weeks on Saturday isn't ltoo far away now! I hope your little one let's you see his face! xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know, it will fly by i am sure, the pregnancy has so far anyway :D


----------



## teal

I feel it's flying by too! It felt like forever between the positive test and my 12 week scan but since then I don't know where the time has gone! xx


----------



## hayley x

YAY :D glad you are all booked in for rescans. I cant wait to see pictures tomorrow vinnypeanut :D I have 11 days to go for my 4d and I am so so excited. Got my growth scan next Thurs so getting a little nervous, but will be happy to see her again, havent seen her since 20 week scan xxx


----------



## twiggy56

yay :yipee: vinny for the rescan tomorrow! Il be waiting for the piccies!! 

Aimee, 2 weeks will fly by, and you should get some gorgeous pics at 27+6, its apparently the perfect time to get a 4D!

eek, sunday is creeping up!! I cant wait to see her little face, iv been dreaming about it past couple of nights! Only 2 more full days technically!! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: twiggy you HAVE to post pictures straight away!! :D :D I cant believe we're all at the 4d scan stage its unreal! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

hayley x said:


> :happydance: twiggy you HAVE to post pictures straight away!! :D :D I cant believe we're all at the 4d scan stage its unreal! xxx

Im guna be showing her piccies off to anyone that will look!!! lol. Guna be such a proud mummy! The scan is at 1 but its an hour away...so hopefully get them uploaded sunday night!! 

Thats if she cooperates for mummy & daddy!! fingers crossed for me! xx


----------



## rachyh1990

eep my scan is on sunday at 2pm twiggy :D im so excited :D xx


----------



## AimeeM

Got my fingers crossed for you both that baby is in a happy poser mood hehe!


----------



## twiggy56

rachyh1990 said:


> eep my scan is on sunday at 2pm twiggy :D im so excited :D xx

eek! yay! Good luck hun! Hope our little monkeys behave!!

Vinny?! Back from the rescan?! Im dying for piccies over here!! lol


----------



## blackrose

So many 4d scans :) , I cant wait to see all the pictures


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im baaaack! Little spud was being naughty! Had his arms over his face then when i wiggled around he moved his arms to behind his head and put his feet in his mouth! What a monkey!! I am sooo proud though..and soo in love :D :D

Only managed to upload one photo at the moment cuz the scanners not working and had to take it from my phone. Heres my flump...weighing in at 2lb on the dot :cloud9:

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/4dscan26weeks.jpg


----------



## AimeeM

Aww how cute! What a fab picture :D Congratulations!


----------



## twiggy56

aww! vinny he's perfect!! What a gorgeous photo! 

cant wait to see the rest! :happydance: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww he's a cutie. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics :) Also, I'm glad he's weighing in at 2lb, because when I said my LO was weighing 2lb2ozs someone said that was massive. xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanks Ladies. I am soo proud :cloud9:
Still no luck with the other photos yet. 

Twiggy i hope ur little lady is good for u on sunday!! Seems the mini gentlemen here are naughty and shy!! x


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks hun! Im hoping my little madam will behave herself on sunday too!!

mummy and daddy will not be pleased as the place is an hour away to get to and mummy doesn't like 2 hour round-trips more than once a month!! lol

OH has already started asking her to be good for sunday last night when we were in bed...was the cutest thing!


----------



## Beautywithin

what a beautiful lil man xx


----------



## teal

That's a great picture Vinny! xx


----------



## blackrose

vinnypeanut said:


> Thanks Ladies. I am soo proud :cloud9:
> Still no luck with the other photos yet.
> 
> Twiggy i hope ur little lady is good for u on sunday!! Seems the mini gentlemen here are naughty and shy!! x

He's beautiful:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

awww yay too cute :D cant wait to see more :D I love 4d's :) xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hes perfect, cant wait for my 4d scan now!!


----------



## hayley x

3 girlies said:


> hes perfect, cant wait for my 4d scan now!!

nor can I cause then I can aww over your daughter til I seen mine the next day :haha: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, i havent had a 4d scan before, just a preview at our gender scan but she hid her face!! i am so excited, it all seems so real now.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww thanks ladies. Heres a few more...still no luck with the upload but i managed to print screen some of the dvd. Theyre still not great but all i can do for now.
Arm over his face
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/armacrossface.jpg

Arm on his head..toes in his mouth
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/footinhismouth4d.jpg

Foot in his mouth -2D
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/footinmouth.jpg

Big Yawn
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/bigyawn.jpg

Dont want to clog this thread up im just too happy!!
Cannot wait to see the little girlies now! I really hope theyre not shy like the boys! x


----------



## twiggy56

Awwww! Vinny!!! 

The yawning one is gooooooorgeous!! He's such a cute little dude!! You must be such a proud mummy...seeing your little one just makes me more excited for seeing my little girlie whirly tomorrow!!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanks Twigs!!! I bet you're sooo excited!!! 
I cant wait to see ur princess! What time is ur scan?
xx


----------



## 3 girlies

vinny your pics are so cute. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Already commented on them in your journal...but he is soooo cute :)

Twiggy- what time is your scan??

Yay, my ring adjusters that I ordered about 3 weeks ago have finally arrived so I can wear my engagement ring again :) It kept falling off my finger because I lost so much weight being sick xx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks girls! Scan is at 1 o'clock! The excitement is getting a bit much now! Im like counting down the minutes...although a little bit of nerves have also set in?! Think im just hoping shes ok as i havnt seen her on a scan for 7 weeks!! 

just silly nerves but excited nerves too...oh and im also hoping shes still a girl!! lol. Have been paranoid by all these 'wrong gender' threads! 

Katy have u got the clear plastic tube thingys?! Iv got them for my engagement ring as well as iv got weirdly shaped fingers!! The ring wont go over my knuckle if jamie had gotten a size smaller but the lower part of my finger is really skinny lol!!


----------



## teal

Twiggy good luck for your scan! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah they're those plastic tube thingys. I was 2 stone heavier when my ring was bought, so without it it just falls straight back off. It's weird wearing it again, had to take it off about 10 weeks, so been without it for ages! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Your pics are lovely vinniepeanut! Good luck for your scan tomorrow Twiggy xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Just poppin back in before the land of nod to say good luck for ur scans 2moro girlies xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Good luck for your scan today chick i bet you are WELL excited :D


----------



## samzi

gl for today


----------



## teal

Good luck for today! :flower:


----------



## teal

Aimee - congrats on 26 weeks! Nearly time for third tri! xx


----------



## AimeeM

I know, my feet are itching LOL :D


----------



## twiggy56

:yipee:*Its scan dayyyy!!!*:yipee:

omg im so friggin' excited and nervous!! Iv been getting a slow nose bleed this morning because im so excitable! lol

Thanks girlies for all your good luck wishes! :flower: Cant wait to get back and tell u all how it went! Pray for me shes in a good position! lol

If i can get piccies up i will! I'l be stopping at my mums on the way back for a sunday roast but im sure i can get a cheeky go on one of my sisters laptops!!

:happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Good luck twiggy !!!! Cant wait for pics


----------



## AimeeM

twiggy56 said:


> :yipee:*Its scan dayyyy!!!*:yipee:
> 
> omg im so friggin' excited and nervous!! Iv been getting a slow nose bleed this morning because im so excitable! lol

:rofl: It might be part of the bursting process :D


----------



## teal

AimeeM said:


> I know, my feet are itching LOL :D

I'll be 26 weeks on Wednesday so can make the move then :happydance: 

Starting to feel really out of place in the second trimester! That's the same way I felt in first tri after my scan! xx


----------



## blackrose

I feel the same way


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> I feel the same way

Yeah just feels a bit repetitive and all the 16 week appointments and gender/anomaly scans doesn't really apply to us anymore xx


----------



## blackrose

EXACTLY :) i feel more worried about completely different things


----------



## twiggy56

well...here she is!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-my-little-princess-4d-today.html#post3573424

my little lady, shes deinitely a girlie! And shes absolutely perfect, im such a proud mummy, totally filled with love and cant wait to meet her in real life now!!

experience was amazing, she has TOTALLY got her daddys mouth! Couldnt believe it!! She was yawning, blowing kisses and smiling...im on cloud 9!!

xx


----------



## teal

Your pictures look amazing! xx


----------



## AimeeM

Teal i know we are so near :D

Laura she is beautiful! It must have been so nice and well done baby for being a good girl for your mummy and daddy and posing! :D


----------



## hayley x

:headspin: yay she was a good girl and gave you a good look at her :) too cute. Glad you got some cute pics, cant wait for mine :D xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks you guys, she did have the cord infront of her face for quite alot of the scan but it did move at the end...but she was a little performer for us, yawning, blowing kisses and smiling!! Not a shy one then...just like her mummy! :rofl:

Oooh aimee+teal to ease yourselves into 3rd tri you should just officially join the lovebugs thread over there!? :haha: im a bit of a 3rd tri pusher since i moved over early :rofl:


----------



## rachyh1990

found out from my scan aswell that My Little Princess weighs 1062g :D which is about 2pounds 2 ounces :D xxx


----------



## teal

Twiggy - I''ll go and join and lovebug thread in third tri :happydance: xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay teal!! I think the lovebugs understand us early movers lol. Ooooh and you're double digits tomorrow!! :happydance:

*OMG check oot my ticker ladiessss!! i moved up a box today!!!!!* AAAhhh! Holy crap im 2 boxes away from the end!! *gulp*


xx


----------



## teal

Oh wow - I would have missed the double digits Twiggy lol

Yay for moving up a box! :happydance: I'll be moving up a box a week today then!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

rachyh1990 said:


> found out from my scan aswell that My Little Princess weighs 1062g :D which is about 2pounds 2 ounces :D xxx

That's the same as what my little man weighed at my 4D :D I'm glad that seems to be about average because someone told me it was huge and got me panicked, but me, you and vinnypeanut all have bubs weighing about the same :thumbup: Although you are a week ahead of me, so maybe I am having a fatty :lol: 

I also went into a panic when I saw that all your tickers are in the 3rd to last box! Eeek. I like reading your tickers though because I don't have one of those ones. xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Twiggy your little princess looks perfect. And what gorgeous photos she gave you!! :D

Think i move up a box 2moro then!! Eeeek how exciting! It only seems like yesterday i was in the 2nd box with peanut looking like a mini squid...and seeing all the ladies in the last few boxes. Now its us!! :D


----------



## blackrose

Twiggy love the pics , shes so cute xxx


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is doing good today :flower: 

I woke up with a sore throat - really hoping if anything it's the cold starting and nothing else. 

On a plus I'm in double digits today! :happydance: xx


----------



## AimeeM

YEY Teal :D Congrats on double digits :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

wooo ! congrats teal :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

woo teal congrats on double digits and congrats to vinnypeanut for being promoted to a new box :haha:

:D xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hehe thanks Hayley id forgotten!! Oh wow! Only 2 boxes to go! Hurry up little monkey im ready to meet you now! xx

Oh and WHOOOOOPPEEEEEE teal :drunk:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay for new ticker box :yipee:

And also Yay for double digits teal :yipee: Hope you're not getting ill though xx


----------



## Mummyrach

hey i'm due on the 6th with a little boy. anyone else in the basingstoke area??

best thing about feb babies.... you can buy loads in the jan sales :):)

Hope everyones well :) xxxx


----------



## teal

26 weeks today :happydance: I'm thinking it's now ok to start posting in the third trimester forum outside our lovebug thread :) xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay teal! Congrats on 26 weeks! And yes, i definitely think you should make yourself and official 3rd tri'er rather than an honorary one!

woo! its so exciting over there!! :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay teal :)

I have my rescan tonight :happydance: xx


----------



## teal

Thanks :flower: Third tri does look a bit on the scary side! 

Good luck for your scan Katy! xx


----------



## twiggy56

woooo! Katy im dying to see your rescan piccies!! :yipee:

Good luck hun il keep checking back for updates! and im keeping my fingers crossed little man is guna behave and strike a nice pose on screen for mummy!!!

xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

What time was/is scan??

HURRRRYYYY UUUUPP!!

I cant wait to see mini katy! xx


----------



## hayley x

wooo rescan cant wait to see pics :D 

I have my growth scan tomorrow, eeek, but then 4d scan on monday after gettin married on saturday - busy busy :haha: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh Hayley good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Scan was at 5.30 but went to mum's afterwards so only just got home. I'm just uploading the pics now. He woke up for a little bit and was sucking his fingers and playing with his cord which was so amazing to see :cloud9: He wasn't in the best position for photos though because he had his cord in front of his face, along with both of his hands and a foot :dohh: They gave me the CD Rom with all of the pics and the scan reports and growth charts and things on for £20 because the pics weren't fab though, even though I was more than pleased with them :D xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I put a thread in 3rd Tri :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/224440-my-4d-scan-pics-today-overload.html

I have loads more pics but they aren't fabulous so those are the best :) xx


----------



## teal

I know I said before but pictures were great Katy :flower: 

Hope everyone is doing ok today xx


----------



## blackrose

Gonna take the big leap :) , moving over to third tri xxxxxxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Just thought Id say a huuuuuuuge


*CONGRATULATIONS*

:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

To Hayley today on ur wedding day!

Hope you have a magical day....you deserve it! :D
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I second the above :) Can't wait to see pics. Hope you're having a fab day xx


----------



## optimisticmum

Hi,

I would love to join the feb mum's to be group. Add me :D


----------



## blackrose

optimisticmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to join the feb mum's to be group. Add me :D

 A lot of the Feb mums to be are over here now in the third trimester section 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-last-tri-25-blue-33-pink-18-yellows-41.html


----------



## Beautywithin

I miss you lovebugs!! x


----------



## pinkclaire

oh ladies, we need to revive this in the general chat thread I say! xx


----------



## nervouspains

I deffo second that claire!
Where is just our one? lol xx


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I feel pregnancy sick... oh I miss it.... broody alert :haha: xxx


----------



## Jay_x

I miss being pregnant with our lovebugs speaking to everyone who was experiencing the same things, but now our baby lovebugs are here, after all that moaning we done :haha: What makes me sad is when you see the new February Lovebug group xx


----------



## Jay_x

Ow :dohh: I just realised my due date wasn't in this one, maybe it was the other thread that BeautyWithin or Vinnypeanut started xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I feel sad when I see the new one as well. Oh the excitement of all being pregnant together x


----------



## hayley x

Are any of us pregnant again? I know Mrs B and Egglett is but I think she was Jan baby ... xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I keep stalking the threads just incase :haha: but I havent seen anyone? x


----------

